#ubuntu-si 2010-11-16
<upd> ja pa ne da smo dobili uradnega log bota
<bogdanov> :)
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lolsi11: Kako inštalirati Kubuntu ( uporaba ubuntuja )  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4576/new/posts/
<CrazyMelon> and i'm back
<CrazyMelon> :>
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> poslus raj predavanje
<CrazyMelon> sj poslusam
<bogdanov> ha
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyMelon> hyperthreading pržgem pa vse laufa..predavanje..irssi ..vxml
<CrazyMelon> eclipse
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Kako inštalirati Kubuntu ( uporaba ubuntuja )  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4576/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] rodney: ubuntu studio in nekaj preglavic...  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4572/new/posts/
<marko__> a ma kdo kako idejo kako naj plonkam:>
<CrazyMelon> s je kdo ukvarjal z DOM/SAX ter javo?
<CrazyMelon> oh..končno je ubuntulog joinal
<CrazyMelon> sam 14dni mu je rabl
<upd> heh
<upd> posodobu ubuntu pa wifi ne dela spet cjo
<upd> a nima ubuntu dhcp ja privzeto ?
<upd> a se lohk na wireless v konzoli povežem ?
<angelcek> iwconfig?:)
<upd> kar mi pomaga nič
<kubanc> ja, naj bi se lahko povezal
<kubanc> iwconfig eth1 enc your_key
<kubanc> iwconfig eth1 essid "network_name"
<kubanc> dhcpcd eth1 -d
<marko__> dej a ma res kdo kake ideje za plonkanje:D
<kubanc> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-wireless-networking-41/connect-to-wireless-network-348868/
<Pepelka> Connect to Wireless Network
<kubanc> marko__, kaj plonkas?
<kubanc> telefon je dobra izbira...
<kubanc> posiljanje sms-ov..
<marko__> mah en beden predmet kjer profesor res ni zadovoljen z nobenim odgovorom dokler ni točno kot je v zvezku
<marko__> kar nekaj res
<marko__> mam odgovore, mam vprašanja, ne morem se tega vsega naučit
<marko__> torej možnost, napisat odgovore nekje
<marko__> samo kam
<marko__> enkrat me je že dobil
<napsy>  damn
<napsy> ker cudn dan
<kubanc> napsy, al dz pada...
<kubanc> :D
<napsy> pride sosed v sobo se uleze na mojo postlo in lepo zaspi
<napsy> tut ja
<kubanc> napsy, :D :D
<kubanc> napsy, kako kej na faksu?
<napsy> men pa je dolgcas za popizdit
<napsy> kubanc: hehe :)
<napsy> kubanc: tk lahka bi blo bols :)
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> analizo si ze skopiral?
<napsy> um ne se :)
<kubanc> ja dej ne... :PÅ 
<napsy> hehe bom bom
<napsy> :)
<kubanc> bom prsu zdej kej v kratkem gor..
<kubanc> k se za diplomsko menm...
<napsy> aa ok
<upd> kubanc hvala sem že zrihtal, sicer pa ni ne dhcpcd ne dhcp instaliran po default.
<kubanc> ahm...
<upd> dela v recovery mode usaj to :)
<kubanc> kva te pa zajebava, da si v recovery mode?
<upd> jah ni sploh ne zazna wireless AP
<upd> gconf je neki sfižilo
<kubanc> :S
<marko__> dejte mi neke ideje za plonkanje fak:D
<upd> pizda no :)
<upd> jest jih dam v rokav
<upd> al pa pod test pa daš vsake tolk časa vn ob roki tko
<marko__> zgleda da bom res moral te stare tehnike uporabit
<upd> če je pa prfoks dost stran pa direk na kontrolno daš pa prepisuješ
<marko__> sem si drugače naročil 2 kulija ko mata ob strani tko da se ven potegne 15x6cm platno kjer maš gor plonkce (super če za nekom sediš)
<marko__> pa še eno kulico ko pišeš pa posvetiš z ultraviolet pa se pokaže tekst
<upd> ja kaj bi pa rad, neko frekvenco da ti v možgane pošilja odgovore
<upd> ma ja
<marko__> sem drugače mislil mp3 player
<marko__> lepo odgovore sam sem si lase porezal
<marko__> pa bi se vidla slušalka lol
<upd> jah :) po losuljo v trgovino
<upd> la*
<upd> nba
<uni4dfx> tole je pa za probat
<uni4dfx> http://marc.info/?l=linux-kernel&m=128978361700898&w=2
<Pepelka> 'Re: [RFC/RFT PATCH v3] sched: automated per tty task groups' - MARC
<Grega> Datoteko sem vam naložil.
<Grega> Glede dodatnega brezplačnega meseca pa vam bom raje odgovoril jutri.
<Grega> Lep pozdrav,
<Grega> Gregor
<Grega> kak me je zdaj en dvigno :>>
<upd> :)
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx old news :/
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost" - Če želite prebrati ubuntu.si loge se odpravite na http://irclogs.ubuntu.com ~  ~ 15. januar SIUUG meeting2k10 http://www.siuug.org/dogodki.html
<CrazyLemon> http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/osrc/article.php/12068_3909906_1/50-Awesome-Open-Source-Apps-Youve-Probably-Never-Heard-Of.htm
<Pepelka> 50 Awesome Open Source Apps You've (Probably) Never Heard Of &mdash; Datamation.com
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon kaki old news če je od včeri :D
<CrazyLemon> ubuntulog js sm ta link od patcha skopiral že like...
<CrazyLemon> 8 ur nazaj
<CrazyLemon> :/
<CrazyLemon> :>
<uni4dfx> pa res
<uni4dfx> no js lih kompajlam zadevo
<uni4dfx> :)
<CrazyLemon> no povej če je res tko dobr patch
<uni4dfx> sm mogu Å¡e 1x k je failu compile zarad spet enga buga -_-
<uni4dfx> traja za popizdit dolg :D
<uni4dfx> aha fajn bi blo če bi js to na 4 jedrih kompajlu ne sam na enem lol
<Grega> drumbox so pozabli, butli
<CrazyLemon> drumbox je Å¡e prealpha
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> jst bi mel pa bolši procesor
<Grega> http://snopc.webapps.si/phpsys/index.php?disp=dynamic
<Grega> :)
<Pepelka> PhpSysInfo 3.0.5
<Grega> angelcek: zakaj dela tak pocasi?
<uni4dfx> lih do pojutršnem bom rekompajlu kernel... že spet failal... tokrat zmankal diska -_-
<Grega> zakaj bi pa tako dolgo kompajlal kernel?
<Grega> a mas 66mhz boxo?
<uni4dfx> ma že tretjič ga kompajlam
<uni4dfx> v tretje gre rado pravjo :D
<Grega> motijo se
<Grega> :>
<uni4dfx> upam da ne :P
<napsy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QrnwoO1-8A
<Pepelka> YouTube        - 3D Video Capture with Kinect
<napsy> wow
<napsy> awesome
<uni4dfx> evo patchu kernel
<ups> Slišal sem, da imaš očala na nosu tudi takrat ko zadremaš. Le zakaj neki? Da bolje vidiš?" "Ti si pa res pameten! Mar te jaz kdaj vprašam, zakaj piješ, ko si že pijan? Da boš lažje bruhal?"
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> dobra :>
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx in in? :)
#ubuntu-si 2010-11-17
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon nbene razlike
<CrazyLemon> ah..pol si spet failal :p
<uni4dfx> nope
<uni4dfx> sm pa dosegu neverjetno večjo odzivnost sistema na en drug način
<uni4dfx> kernel timer sm poveču iz 100hz (ubuntu) na 1000hz
<uni4dfx> dejansko zdej scrollanje v firefoxu dela čist lepo brez kakga lagiranja
<ups> hja ko bo pa več podatkov bo pa počasnej
<uni4dfx> to bo pa zelo redko
<uni4dfx> v večini primerov mi bo bolš delal
<CrazyLemon> em..tist k je že kdaj karkol prevajal.. a  naj prevedem 'blocklist' kot črni seznam? :D
<ups> hmm
<ups> če je tud drugod tko pol dej
<bogdanov> seznam blokiranih? :P
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov..a ti kopiraš en mal :>
<CrazyLemon> http://www.vecer.com/clanek2010111705593516
<Pepelka> Ve&#269;er na spletu: www.Vecer.com
<CrazyLemon> poslušajte KATJO!! :D
<CrazyLemon> crkneš od smeha
<bogdanov> crazy? :D
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov nič nič :>
<bogdanov> ha katja
<bogdanov> lol :D
<ups> kdo zna php
<CrazyLemon> miha pa sky
<CrazyLemon> pa grega tudi zna neki :D
<ups> zakaj pa ti ne zna
<ups> Å¡
<CrazyLemon> ker me php ne zanima :)
<ups> ha +1
<CrazyLemon> nič +1...tebe očitno zanima :D
<ups> nop
<CrazyLemon> mene trenutno bl zanima voicexml :)
<ups> kaj pa je to
<CrazyLemon> to uporabljajo telefonske tajnice ter centrale
<CrazyLemon> recimo k kličeš na 448 na simobilu
<CrazyLemon> slišiš ženski glas k ti govori
<CrazyLemon> no to je voicexml zadaj
<CrazyLemon> pa TTS
<ups> hočeš rekt da ni to v živo ?
<ups> a se pol za brezveze pizdim tkoj
<ups> hh okey..
<ups> super
<ups> in boš kaj posnel
<CrazyLemon> razmišljam če bi se dalo narest interaktivno stran
<ups>  Now talking in: ##overflow
<ups> [01:54:04] * Topic is: 'You've reached this channel because the channel you tried to enter has been configured with join throttling (+J).  There may be a clonebot attack in progress there, or simply unusually heavy interest.  Please
<ups> ha
<CrazyLemon> The Twilight Saga Eclipse DVDRip XviD-DiAMOND (NEW)
<CrazyLemon> Added in Movies :: DVDRip/DVDScreener on 2010-11-17 00:51:58
<CrazyLemon> OMG!
<CrazyLemon> VAMPIRJI SO ZUNI!!
<CrazyLemon> omg!
<gapi> CrazyLemon: AS ti res nikol ne spiš
<CrazyLemon> pravkar grem spat :)
<CrazyLemon> sam pred spanjem pa vedno preverim če je kaj pametnega na pašnikih
<CrazyLemon> da se lahk downloada :)
<gapi> a tko
<CrazyLemon> tako...gud najt
<gapi> good night
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<gapi> kaj lol
<bogdanov> jah nkol nespi
<bogdanov> :>
<gapi> nahecal so me da moram Å¡pilat wow
<gapi> zdej pa trial dajem gor
<bogdanov> ha :)
<gapi> poleg eve online   da bi Å¡e to Å¡pilov
<bogdanov> :)
<gapi> bogdanov : kaj ti tud še ne spiš
<bogdanov> ah ke
<bogdanov> :)
<gapi> služba
<gapi> al kej druzga
<bogdanov> sluzbo mam popovdne
<bogdanov> :)
<gapi> jest tud ja
<gapi> ob 14h
<bogdanov> +1
<bogdanov> :)
<gapi> pa grem počas spat
<bogdanov> ok
<a35441> babe zmesane
<a35441> in ona dejansko misli da bom sel printat te .pdf-je http://www.zav-zdruzenje.si/info.asp
<Pepelka> Slovensko Zavarovalno Zdru�enje
<miha> zakaj ne?
<a35441> prevec je tega ...
<miha> se učiš to? :)
<a35441> niti ne
<a35441> projektna za maturo
<a35441> grem v solo
<a35441> ajd
<uni4dfx> a354419 dolgcajt v Å¡oli? :)
<miha> dan sasa84
<sasa84> jutro ;)
<sasa84> si že kej zvedu o t-2? hehehehe
<miha> ne, ampak tole http://dne.enaa.com/E-svet/E-druzba/Kristjani-ne-smejo-uporabljati-USB-ja-ta-je-hudicevo-delo.html
<Pepelka> Kristjani ne smejo uporabljati USB-ja, ta je hudičevo delo | E-družba  | E-svet
<bogdanov> lol
<sasa84> haha
<sasa84> to je evangeljska sekta... oni med drugim pravjo, d bo konc sveta takrat, k boš ves jeruzalem krščanski...busg je tud član te sekte...pol pa mal gruntej amerika-izrael odnos ;)
<sasa84> bush
<sasa84> sicer pa naš župnik je shranjeval svojo doktorsko disertacijo na usb...mu morm povedat, d jo je shranjeval na satansko napravo LOL
<miha> sasa84 ko bush govori o Bogu !google moloch catholic encyclopedia
<Pepelka> CATHOLIC ENCYCLOPEDIA: Moloch http://www.newadvent.org/cathen/10443b.htm
<sasa84> zdj morm pol miško sklopt, hladilnik od laptopa...dobr d mam tiskalnik na wifi :D
<miha> poznaš Kralja? :)
<miha> ne Kristusa Kralja
<sasa84> kralj je tud elvis :P
<miha> !google moloch bohemian grove
<Pepelka> Molech/Bohemian Grove Background Information http://www.prisonplanet.com/articles/january2005/020104grovebackground.htm
<sasa84> hehe
<sasa84> pol pa Å¡e framasoni :P
<miha> pol pa reptilski nadgospodje
<miha> http://www.mladina.si/dnevnik/17-11-2010-tretji_obrok_posojil_grciji_prelozen/
<Pepelka> MLADINA.si | Dnevnik - Tretji obrok posojil Grčiji preložen
<uni4dfx> kaj pa bi mogu miha o t-2 zvedt?
 * miha ne ve
<sasa84> a ja...pardon, tebe  je zanimal ;)
<teardrop> ej BigWhale - jaz imam pa eno vprašanje glede maila, ki semga prejel - o prodaji ubuntu majc
<teardrop> a vprašam tle, al grem na mail?
<BigWhale> lahk me tle vprasas
<teardrop> well - jaz mam predvsem vprašanje kaj z majcami
<teardrop> načeloma jih lahko imamo v pipi in prodajamo
<BigWhale> ok
<teardrop> pošiljanje po pošti - well načeloma ni tako težko, ampak bi želel poštnino dobit plačano ;)
<BigWhale> tud to je ok
<BigWhale> zaracuna se majica + postnina prejemiku
<BigWhale> prejemniku
<teardrop> sam potem potrebujem 1x tedensko/mesečno dostavljeno komu mjco poslati :D
<BigWhale> ja, sej to smo se naceloma ze pogovarjal, ubuntu.si bi pobiral ta narocila in jih potem dostavljal
<BigWhale> aja
<BigWhale> postnina pol rata problem
<BigWhale> ker govora je blo o tem, da bi lugos dal izpisek
<BigWhale> ok vem kaj te muci ja
<BigWhale> hm
<BigWhale> kako bi blo to logisticno najlazje?
<teardrop> hehe :D
<teardrop> nimam pojma
<BigWhale> hm
<sasa84> a to bi bil problem, če bi pač prejemnik vse plačal..denar gre pa na lugos?
<teardrop> sasa84, problem je v tem, da moraš ti ob pošiljanju še vedno plačati, pa potem dobiš nazaj, ko prejemnik plača
<sasa84> ja...sj res
<sasa84> *blont*
<bogdanov> jah sj un placa tok vec an?
<sasa84> kwa pa uno k majo firme...pa sam na pošto neseš?
<sasa84> take rumene knjižice so
<BigWhale> problem je v tem, da ce folk lugosu nakaze more pol se vseen placat postnino :)
<BigWhale> ne mormo pa rect: 'nakazte dnar se za postnino' ker tist k bo pet majic kupil bo moral placat vec postnine
<BigWhale> razen ce bi ubuntu.si poskrbel za tole
<bogdanov> aja se bo nakazal tapru ne ob prejemu toj pa druga
<BigWhale> ja ob prejemu je mal razlike mislim vec dela je al nevem tocn ze kak je bil razlog
<BigWhale> :)
<sasa84> hm...
<sasa84> lohk bi pa prej nakazal...pa se pol pošle
<sasa84> pipi pa date 1x na mesc pač keš za poštnino...
<sasa84> pa zgruntat bi blo treba kok to uradn narest brez kšnih minusov :D
<BigWhale> jest bi najraj tko naredil, da se ne bi nic pipe obremenjeval s pretokom nekega denarja :)
<sasa84> kaj pa če bi kdo od lugosa to pošiljal al pa ubuntuja?
<BigWhale> ja, nekdo mora roko dvignit in rect: jest bom to delal! ;)
<bogdanov> sasa bo haha
<teardrop> sasa84, potem mora to ta človek imeti pri sebi - kar je sicer smiselno, ampak ne vem kdo ima doma prostor za eno večjo škatlo majc
<sasa84> ja...pa en tak, k je u lublan :P
<teardrop> sasa84, to pa res ni treba bit v LJ
<teardrop> pošta je v vsaki vasi
<BigWhale> ja, mors bit doma v takem kraju kjer je posta!
<BigWhale> ;>
<sasa84> sem misnla zarad pipe...če maš škatlo doma, pol že ;)
<sasa84> mi mamo pošto!!!
<sasa84> :P
 * BigWhale udar sasa84 po riti, da dvigne roko.
<BigWhale> Evo, prostovoljka!
<bogdanov> haha
<sasa84> loooooooooool
<BigWhale> Jutri ti dostavim skatlo z majicami
<BigWhale> kthxbai
<sasa84> swašta :P
<sasa84> ok, eventuelno d prodajam majce... kok bom pa pol jst s poštnino? :P
<miha> sasa84 slikana v majici... prodaja naraste...
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> miha, lohk pa tud pade :P
<BigWhale> naceloma bi pol tko nardil, da bi slo kr direkt lugosu prek postne nakaznice... sam se moram pozanimat kako je s tem
<BigWhale> mogoce teardrop ve
<BigWhale> oz nekdo se mora spomnit razloga, zakaj nismo tko nardil in the first place.
<teardrop> teardrop, ne ve
<bogdanov> ja pol se sam da naslov od lugosa kao da je on posiljatel paj resen
<sasa84> sam fora je u poštnini....to je ist drek kt s kiberpipo :P
<bogdanov> sam nima pol on listka
<bogdanov> za odkup toj sranje :D
<sasa84> lol
<bogdanov> oni nj posiljajo kaj
<BigWhale> ne, gre se za to, da ti na postno nakaznico napises tolk k je cena + postnina, postnino si vzame posta, ostalo gre k lugosu
<BigWhale> ni nobenga drucga dela
<BigWhale> sam vem, da je pr tej varianti nekdo neki pripomnil, da se ne da narest oz dal en razlog zarad katerga smo to idejo opustil :)
<CrazyLemon> to ne pride ravno poceni
<miha> kaj pa kr odkupnina?
<BigWhale> Kaj ne pride poceni?
<BigWhale> ja, a ni tko, da odkupnino pol posta vrne lugosu
<CrazyLemon> jah..js sm enkrat tako prejel pošto pa ni bla ravno poceni
<sasa84> sam če jst plačam zdj d nek pošlem...pač plačam jst, in pol dobim vse nazaj
<BigWhale> evo pushnil sem novo verzijo gwibberja ...
<sasa84> kosilo.
<sasa84> brb
<teardrop> huh - jaz bi lahko kaj zajtrkoval
<BigWhale> ja jest grem pogledat ce je kruh ze tolk hladen da se ga lahko je :>
<CrazyLemon> a se hvališ da si kruh speku ? :))
<BigWhale> to sem se itak ze prej
<miha> sasa84 če te že spankajo, naj plačajo
<sasa84> miha LOL
<sasa84> pa sej to tud men paše a veš :P
<miha> sj marsikiri paše. sam biznis je biznis.
<sasa84> hahaha
<sasa84> kolk pa nej računam? :P
<miha> čimveč pol pa popust za redne stranke, za študente, ugodno pač :)
<sasa84> a BigWhale je zdej brezposeln? :P
<CrazyLemon> bigwhale ti bo s kruhom plačal!!
<sasa84> naravna menjava
<sasa84> naturalna
<sasa84> hm...
<sasa84> on me bo spenkou pa zravn žemlje peku :P
<CrazyLemon> medtem k on kruh gnete z obemi rokami..te s tretjo spanka?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> btw..od včeraj naprej smo uradno na logih k se nahajajo na ubuntu.com
<miha> hehe
<CrazyLemon> tkod a ne bo nobenga presenečenja :p
<miha> a nas bodo sankcioniral?
<CrazyLemon> aja miha če želiš lahk ugasneš logiranje na pepelki :)
<miha> ne želim ugasnit, te moti?
<sasa84> uf, me bo z moko posipal pa spenkal, d se bo kadil :P
<CrazyLemon> če bi me motilo bi ti reku "ugasni logiranje" in ne "če želiš" :)
<miha> sm mislu, da si vljuden :)
<CrazyLemon> no such thing
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> jaz bom zihr dobila kazen, k se o vsem drugem menm sam o ubuntu ne :P
<miha> sasa84 kaj čutiš do svojega ubuntuja?
<sasa84> mogoče me bodo spenkal pol oni :P
<sasa84> na svoj ubuntu sm zlo navezana
<sasa84> zadovolji me
<CrazyLemon> mhm!
<CrazyLemon> o tem sem js govoru že davnega leta 2010 !!
<CrazyLemon> aprila bl natančno!
<CrazyLemon> 1. še bl natančno!
<sasa84> o?
<bogdanov> lol
<CrazyLemon> http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4001/
<CrazyLemon> !
<Pepelka> IMAMO ZMAGOVALCA !!    - 1. aprilski hec (Stran 1) - Novice - Ubuntu.si forum
<bogdanov> :))
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> satisfying! yea! :>
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, jest placujem sam v naturalijah
<sasa84> zato te ljubim...
<BigWhale> khm
<BigWhale> :>
<CrazyLemon> haha..HIMYM rox! :D
<CrazyMelon> wacap
<sasa84> uuuu, nekdo je na faxu :D
 * sasa84 slaps CrazyMelon 
<CrazyMelon> res je
<CrazyMelon> in nekdo se dolgocasi!
<CrazyMelon> <---
<sasa84> kaj maš zdj na faxu?
<CrazyMelon> racunalniska grafika
<CrazyMelon> augmented reality
<sasa84> uuu, lepo lepo ;)
<CrazyMelon> no ja.. :)
<sasa84> hehe
<sasa84> do kdaj pa boš na faxu?
<CrazyMelon> na urniku pise 22.00
<CrazyMelon> ampak js ponavadi grem domov ob 21.30
<sasa84> ajeja :\
<sasa84> a člank si napisal? ;)
<CrazyMelon> ne :p
<sasa84> pf
<CrazyMelon> sj bom...prej al slej :)
<bogdanov> sta ima
<CrazyMelon> ima dost lakote pa dougcasa :)
 * sasa84 rukne CrazyMelon 
<sasa84> mal se zbud :D
<CrazyMelon> zdj bo hitr minil čas
 * CrazyMelon se z miškom igra :D
<sasa84> miškom? :P
<CrazyMelon> mhm
<sasa84> dj mal razlož...a to je una animacija? ;)
<CrazyMelon> jp :)
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyMelon> ni se animacija
<CrazyMelon> zaenkrat je to 3D model :)
<sasa84> slišat je zanimiv...mal se z miškom igram :P
<CrazyMelon> twisted mind working ;)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Crimson Thunder: VLC zvok zgine  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4573/new/posts/
<CrazyMelon> spet prekleta java
<CrazyMelon> nikol se je ne morem znebit
<andrejz> jaz bi Å¡el na javo na dopust ;)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] JaPee: VLC zvok zgine  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4573/new/posts/
<teardrop> čen
<andrejz> čan
<CrazyMelon> madona..neki sm prtisnu pa se je neki zgodilo
<CrazyMelon> in pol kr naenkrat ni blo vec irssija :D
<CrazyMelon> in ja..js si tudi zelim na javo na cup of java :)
<BigWhale> Jebemti, loco meeting sem zamudil vceraj
<CrazyMelon> c c c
<andrejz> BW, ti si čist neresen :P
<CrazyMelon> miha: alive?
<angelcek> dead by viagra
<angelcek> :>
<BigWhale> andrejz, ma vem :>
<CrazyMelon> zakaj ce pri javi dam getNodeValue() mi izpise null
<CrazyMelon> medtem k getTextContent() mi izpise text
<CrazyMelon> oz. stringe
<a354419> kje v lj se da dobit dobre instrukcije za mat?
<CrazyMelon> dej oglas na fmf :)
<CrazyMelon> fuck java
<hrga> i agree, fuck java
<upd> no pa se pejmo učit english :)
<hrga> c# and SharpDevelop rocks
<upd> aha
<upd> hrga a to nalinux ?
<hrga> na linux mas portan SharpDevelop, ki se tam imenuje MonoDevelop
<hrga> nisem se sicer probal tam
<upd> ah točno
<upd> sicer pa če imaš win ti vsekakor priporočam microsoft visual c# :)
<bogdanov> hmz.. ko nj vem cej cist fuc kartica pr prenosniku
<bogdanov> nedela neki
<CrazyLemon> kera kartica?
<bogdanov> ma kle mam
<bogdanov> en ibm t30
<bogdanov> pa neki nestima cak da vidm
<CrazyLemon> kaj ne stima :D
<bogdanov> mah nevem
<bogdanov> nepoveze
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> a jo zazna sistem?
<bogdanov> ja jo
<bogdanov> lspci pa use
<CrazyLemon> konfiguracija je ok?
<bogdanov> poveze se
<bogdanov> sam nedela
<CrazyLemon> ipji pa gateway sta pravilno nastavljena?
<bogdanov> jaja
<CrazyLemon> a gre pingat router?
<bogdanov> ja glej
 * CrazyLemon gleda
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale a te zanima log od loco meetinga?
<CrazyLemon> če želiš ti posredujem link
<CrazyLemon> zanimiva je predvsem ena stvar
<CrazyLemon> Å vedska ni bila approvana :D
<bogdanov> em
<bogdanov> fora je da je gor xp trenutno
<bogdanov> zdj dajem ubuntu
<bogdanov> poveze se use u xp ampak Acquiring network address
<bogdanov> tole skoz u ubuntu pa nenajde sploh wlana
<bogdanov> z live cdja
<bogdanov> bomo vidl kako bo zdj
<CrazyLemon> kero mrežno pa maš
<CrazyLemon> oz. wireless kartico
<bogdanov> lih namesca gor
<bogdanov> bom pogledu pol
<upd> CrazyLemon zakaj Å¡vedske niso spustil naprej ?
<CrazyLemon> upd zato ker imajo 16.000 registriranih uporabnikov na forumu..in samo 61 jih je na launchpadu (tisti k prispevajo)
<CrazyLemon> no..še vedno berem..tko da mogoče je še kak razlog :D
<upd> kaj to sploh njih briga kolk jih je na launchpadu lol
<CrazyLemon> jah..briga jih ker tist spada pod 'loco activities' :)
<CrazyLemon> in nekdo ne more bit uraden loco če ima to slabo organizirano
<upd> aja
<upd> !translate sl en izgovorjava
<Pepelka> pronunciation
<bogdanov> eo
<bogdanov> sm
<bogdanov> k dam dmesg mi napise wlan is used only in managed mode when host_roaming is enable
<bogdanov> pol pa wifi diskonekted
<bogdanov> Intersil Prism 2.5 chipset
<bogdanov> nepodpira WPA
<bogdanov> LOL
<bogdanov> ko nj upgrejdam firmware kartice? :)
<bogdanov> treba bo flashat ja :)
<CrazyLemon> zeh
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> legenda
<CrazyLemon> res je
<bogdanov> ha
<bogdanov> pizda jebemti stare jajca
<bogdanov> WEP
<bogdanov> RABM WPA
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> jebeš wpa
<CrazyLemon> wpa2 ! :)
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> no ok
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> http://linux.junsun.net/intersil-prism/
<bogdanov> :>
<Pepelka> Jun Sun's mini-HOWTO on flashing Intersil Prism chipsets
<CrazyLemon> kaj za eno čudo je to :D
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> morm flashat ta jajc od kartice
<bogdanov> letnik 95
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> kup drugo jebote :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> more ta delat!
<bogdanov> :>
<gapi> kdo tuki igra wow
<CrazyLemon> yay..shrek forever pa Saw 7 ! :)
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> nic lol..shrek je car :D
<bogdanov> crazy helpi
<bogdanov> # Enable PRISM2_DOWNLOAD_SUPPORT and PRISM2_NON_VOLATILE_DOWNLOAD in driver/modules/hostap_config.h. You simply just uncomment those two define's.
<bogdanov> # Compile the driver and install them to the kernel using your favorite method.
<CrazyLemon> nano driver/modules/hostap_config.h
<CrazyLemon> in najdeš zgornja dva niza
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> ampak v kerem direktoriju to
<bogdanov> http://linux.junsun.net/intersil-prism/
<Pepelka> Jun Sun's mini-HOWTO on flashing Intersil Prism chipsets
<bogdanov> Linux-based prism2_srec flashing steps
<bogdanov> nestekam postopke
<bogdanov> hostap mam
<CrazyLemon> Download hostap package from CVS or a release that is dated after Aug 3, 200
<CrazyLemon> v tem paketu
<CrazyLemon> je to
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> hostap link pa nedela
<CrazyLemon> tko je to če maš stara jajca :>
<bogdanov> dobu sm ga za 50eu
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> zdj boš pa še 50€ dal za wifi kartico :D
<CrazyLemon> al pa kup si usb :D
<bogdanov> jah to mam usb
<bogdanov> sam hocm tole zrihtat
<bogdanov> helpi :P
<bogdanov> dobis za pir
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> jah..kaj naj ti helpam če pa link ne dela :D
<CrazyLemon> zdownloadaj tist paket..pa bom helpau :)
<bogdanov> jah ke nj ga dobim :D
<CrazyLemon> !google intersil prism hostap package
<Pepelka> Host AP Linux driver for Intersil Prism2/2.5/3 wireless LAN cards ... http://hostap.epitest.fi/
<CrazyLemon> poglej če je kaj tam :)
<bogdanov> jah nevem je
<bogdanov> sam nevem kvaj fora
<bogdanov> jst mam hostpad
<bogdanov> namescen
#ubuntu-si 2010-11-18
<bogdanov> nevem kvaj treba downloadat :)
<CrazyLemon> jah nov source moraš zdownloadat
<CrazyLemon> da ga zbuildaš
<bogdanov> ja source cesa?
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> driverja
<CrazyLemon> hostap-a
<bogdanov> ja ko nj pa vem ker je taprav :)
<bogdanov> jebemti ko ni lih tega fajla
<CrazyLemon> kako ni
<CrazyLemon> http://hostap.epitest.fi/
<CrazyLemon> kaj maš kle
<Pepelka> Host AP Linux driver for Intersil Prism2/2.5/3 wireless LAN cards and WPA Supplicant
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> a na konc dol?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> hostapd-0.7.3
<bogdanov> http://hostap.epitest.fi/releases/hostapd-0.7.3.tar.gz
<CrazyLemon> pa če želiš wpa
<CrazyLemon> moraš tudi
<CrazyLemon> http://hostap.epitest.fi/releases/wpa_supplicant-0.7.3.tar.gz
<CrazyLemon> po moje
<bogdanov> i kva nj zj? :)
<CrazyLemon> sudo make
<CrazyLemon> glede na to da ma Makefile :)
<bogdanov> a u srcu
<bogdanov> al hostpad-u
<CrazyLemon> Note! Host AP driver was added into the main kernel tree in Linux v2.6.14. The version in the kernel tree should be used instead of this external hostap-driver package. The external releases are only for older kernel versions and all the future development will be in the main kernel tree.
<CrazyLemon> hm..
<CrazyLemon> ker sistem maš gor?
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu ?
<bogdanov> ubuntu
<bogdanov> 10.0
<bogdanov> 10.10*
<CrazyLemon> sudo apt-get install hostapd hostap-utils
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> sj sm instaliru to
<bogdanov> ti pravm
<bogdanov> ze prj
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> nisi nč reku da si to inštalirau
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pol hočeš spet inštalirat eno in isto?
<bogdanov> jah dobr uglavnm sm ja z apt-get
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> jah sm mislu da mors pointat km
<bogdanov> ja in kva mava zdj za narest
<CrazyLemon> si bootal?
<bogdanov> ja
<CrazyLemon> in ne jebe?
<bogdanov> ne
<bogdanov> nepokaze
<bogdanov> sploh
<bogdanov> omrezja
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<bogdanov> aja no pokaze
<bogdanov> pokaze
<bogdanov> sam
<bogdanov> mam pod izbiro sam
<CrazyLemon> sam kaj
<bogdanov> WEP
<CrazyLemon> odpri omrežje pa se probaj povezat gor :)
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> ce mam WPA
<bogdanov> nebo slo z wep
<CrazyLemon> http://blog.robin.smidsrod.no/2008/08/08/how_to_setup_an_atheros_based_access_poi
<Pepelka> How to setup an Atheros-based Access Point with WPA-PSK on Ubuntu 8.04 server
<CrazyLemon> tole probaj
<CrazyLemon> predtem pa moraš
<CrazyLemon> oz nič..
<CrazyLemon> kr to naredi
<CrazyLemon> sfukat itak ne moreš :p
<CrazyLemon> mislim..lahko ampak pustmo detajle :>
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> bom jutr se drku
<bogdanov> sm prevec zjeban zdele
<bogdanov> grem
<bogdanov> spat ajde mj se caw
<CrazyLemon> ajde
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Ko računalnik obmolkne - prosojnice ter posnetek  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4583/new/posts/
<Sky-mobile> lp
<Sky-mobile> Ze kdo zbujen ?
<Sky-mobile> Aj ze kdo zblojen ? Hehe
<bogdanov> :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] : USN-1018-1: OpenSSL vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1018-1
<teardrop> lo
<bogdanov> re
<Grega> CETRTEKKKKKKK!!!!!!!
<Grega> a veste kaj to pomeni???!?!?
<Grega> FREE HOSTING!!!!!!
<bogdanov> hAHHAHAHA
<bogdanov> :))
<Grega> (ne najdem, kje je?)
<bogdanov> link?
<bogdanov> :>
<Grega> hack-protect!!
<Grega> samo ni.. zgleda da admin se spi
<Grega> aja, ne.. v soli je, doh
<Sky[x]> When life gives you Lemons, ask for tequila and call me! =P ahahahahha ¦
<bogdanov> :)
<Grega> dobra
<Grega> sem jo msn-o
<Grega> :)
<Sky[x]> o čem vi tu ?
<Sky[x]> to*
<Kami_> Grega, haha
<Grega> vidim, da vsi nestrpno cakate
<Kami_> Grega, ja, celo noč nisem spal zaradi tega :>
<Grega> a ti tud?!
<Sky[x]> link da vidm ?
<bogdanov> a je mint mn pozresliv k ubuntu?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Crimson Thunder: VLC zvok zgine  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4573/new/posts/
<Grega> naj mi nekdo pomaga
<Grega> :)
<Grega> a se naj skregam s stranko al ji naj ugodim? gre se za pune brezvezno zadevo
<bogdanov> mors ugodit
<bogdanov> stranki
<bogdanov> :>
<Grega> ok, poslusaj
<Grega> prvi mesec je zastonj
<Grega> nato je zelela hrvaski prevod in sva se zmenla, da ce hoce, da lahko prevede sam, jaz pa mu v zameno dam se en brezplacen mesec
<Grega> sem dobil prevod, ki pa je bil cist sfukan
<Grega> pol se trudim 5ur, da bi ga popravil in obupam
<Grega> pa mu recem, naj popravi prevajalec
<Grega> mi vrne datoteko in rece, da ga je stalo 15eur in da hoce se dva brezplacna meseca
<Grega> datoteka je se vedno sfukana
<Grega> in to po vsej verjetnosti pomeni, da bom moral najet se enega prevajalca, ki mi bo vzel se 20eur
<Grega> po 4ih mescih (-30eur) pa mi bo se on spizdo, ker itak ne bo nic prodal
<Grega> a ji res morem ugodit?
<Sky[x]> pozab ga res
<Sky[x]> če ti ni enga fajla spososben uredit
<Sky[x]> en wordpad odpret pa prevest
<Sky[x]> nej se jebe res
<Grega> potem mi v mailu copy/pasta definicijo prevajalca in mi rece, da je delo prevajalca prevajati in ne poznati encodinga..
<Grega> iz sskj..
<Sky[x]> a si mu vsaj rekel da nej odpre z neotepad++ pa tam ureja ?
<Grega> mja.. prepozno :/
<Sky[x]> al pa nej vsaj v wordu vse spiše pa boš ti sam skopiral in popravu encoding
<Grega> ne, jaz sem rekel naj prevede, jaz pa mu bom namestil
<Grega> v podrobnosti pa se nisva spuscala
<Sky[x]> lej to je jeba
<Sky[x]> lep omu povej al pa zapri vse
<Sky[x]> Grega: to je to če se greš pocen zadeve in pol te sam izsiljujejo pa jamrajo
<Sky[x]> un k bo hotu vornk bo vornk plačov in bo tko kot se za gre :>
<Grega> najraje bi mu dal se dva meseca.. ces 2 dni bo pa itak ugotovil da prevod ni ql, pa mu zakasiram 20eur
<Sky[x]> hehe
<bogdanov> :)
<Grega> fucking hell, gmail noce odposlat maila
<Grega> to je ziher bozji znak
<Grega> :>
<bogdanov> :D
<Grega> Glede odraza nadaljnjih storitev... Iz SSKJ:
<Grega> storítev  -tve ž (ȋ) 1. naročeno delo, ki se opravi za koga navadno za plačilo: podjetje opravlja določene storitve; obračunati, plačati, podražiti storitve; cene storitev /
<Grega> Jaz mislim, da vam nudim zelo dobro storitev za -30eur.
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> a se gresta vi2
<CrazyLemon> SSKJ battle? :>
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<hrga> hi cocaine
 * Uporabnik356 upa da je pofliku android aplikacijo.. :)
<Sky[x]> ej zna kdo rešt tole ? :D
<Sky[x]> http://paste2.org/p/1096200
<Pepelka> Paste2: Next Generation Pastebin - Viewing Paste 1096200
<bogdanov> jao sfukal :>
<bogdanov> nenajde rutr pa da se jebes
<miha> Sky[x] mislim da nekak tkole:  vela P(A)+P(B)+P(C)-P(AB)-P(AC)-P(BC)+P(ABC)=P(A+B+C)   tu ne veš P(ABC) pa P(A+B+C), veš pa da je (213-P(A+B+C))=2*P(ABC)
<Sky[x]> rezultat more nakonc prid 17
<Sky[x]> in 17 x2 = 34 pol
<miha> kr premisli :)
<Sky[x]> sam men ni jasn
<miha> ja lej
<miha> maš dve enačbi dve neznanki?
<miha> eno vstaviš v drugo
<miha> kak je pa bolj elegantno pa ne vem
<Sky[x]> ubistvu bi lahko deferiencjalno enačbo uporabu :>
<miha> ? maš dve linearni enačbi
<Sky[x]> aja ne :>
<miha> oz skor linearni :)
<Sky[x]> oziroma ne vem :)
<Sky[x]> jao k bi vsaj en primer naredl da bi mel za zgled
<Sky[x]> tko pa Å¡e pogledat ne morm nikamor
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> Sky[x], kaj tebe matra ljubavi? ;)
<miha> :)
<Sky[x]> množice me matrajo
<Sky[x]> danes mam dan množic :D
<bogdanov> http://linux.junsun.net/intersil-prism/ need help how to flash :)
<Pepelka> Jun Sun's mini-HOWTO on flashing Intersil Prism chipsets
<sasa84> množice so lepe :P
<kubanc> hellow! a se da se kako prever razn z ukazom lsusb, ce mi je zaznalo usb kljuc?
<CrazyLemon> lol bogdanov :)
<CrazyLemon> kje za vraga dobijo ta prekleta 'phone-calling' podjetja mojo Å¡tevilko?!?
<CrazyLemon> v imeniku me ni 100% ..ker sm dal že skoraj leto dni nazaj  zahtevo za odstranitev številke iz imenika
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> jebiga
<bogdanov> ces uvaliv z helpam
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> lihkar bom zabu tole
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov si probal tist tutorial k sm ti skopiral?
<bogdanov> ja sm
<bogdanov> pa nedela
<bogdanov> xp dela
<bogdanov> sam downloadas driver
<bogdanov> kle pa noce da se jebes
<CrazyLemon> pol uporabljaj xp pa je:)
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> kvaj stabo
<bogdanov> a misls da je sploh driver
<bogdanov> namescen
<bogdanov> k 1x dobi rutr
<bogdanov> vecinoma pa ne
<CrazyLemon> glede na to da si ga z apt-get instaliral..mislim da je ja :)
<bogdanov> a un hostap?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<bogdanov> jah ce nam ugotovu kako flashat
<bogdanov> nau nc an
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: dlolbi 5,1 ne deluje  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4584/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> kok vidim je en folk flashal ta firmware v windowsu
<CrazyLemon> in jim je pol začelo delat v linuxu ?? ....čudno ampak ok :D
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> a ni napisan kao da
<bogdanov> mu u xp dela tm pa ne
<CrazyLemon> - blacklisted (editing /etc/modlist.d/blacklist) hermes, orinoco_pci, orinoco, prism2_pci to force the kernel to use the hostap driver (needed for connecting WPA networks via Prism 2.5) for Prism 2.5.
<CrazyLemon> si probal tole ?
<bogdanov> kva nj blacklistam
<bogdanov> te 4?
<CrazyLemon> poglej če je sploh kaj blacklistano
<CrazyLemon> cat /etc/modlist.d/blacklist
<CrazyLemon> od tega kar je našteto
<bogdanov> oks sekunda da ga laufnem
<CrazyLemon> kle boš s tem kurčevim hardwareom porabu preveč časa..greš v trgovino pa kupiš en wifi usb stick za 20€ pa je :D
<miha> :)
<bogdanov> jah vem
<miha> you aint that Crazy
<bogdanov> sam nevem rd bi ustimu
<bogdanov> pa se jajc
<bogdanov> ma 2 usb uhoda sam
<CrazyLemon> več kot dovolj :D
<CrazyLemon> k se zalaufa
<CrazyLemon> vpiši 'hostap_diag wlan0' not
<CrazyLemon> da vidmo ker firmware je
<bogdanov> okej
<bogdanov> lih neki mi updejta sj bo pocas
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> ne bo ne..vseen boš mogu kupit usb :>
<bogdanov> sj zanc sm ze gledu pomoje paje
<bogdanov> isto k kle na pagu
<bogdanov> Use hostap_diag wlan0
<bogdanov> NICID: id=0x8013 v1.0.0 (PRISM II (2.5) Mini-PCI (SST parallel flash))
<bogdanov> PRIID: id=0x0015 v1.1.0
<bogdanov> STAID: id=0x001f v1.4.9 (station firmware)
<CrazyLemon> 1.7.4 mora bit ! :)
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> to k flesas
<bogdanov> :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 :)
<sasa84> si že napisal? ;)
<CrazyLemon> nisi prebrala???
<CrazyLemon> omg!
<sasa84> glih zdj k sm to napisala sm odprla ubuntu stran in vidm...
<sasa84> me celo dopoldne ni blo doma ;)
<CrazyLemon> c c c
<sasa84> pardonček :D
<sasa84> men dons ni ratal eduroama naštimat :\
<CrazyLemon> geek pa tak :/
<upd> sasa84
<sasa84> hej upd ;)
<upd> privat ;)
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> mal se skrivava, k mava zasebne pogovore :P
<upd> sj ni treba da je vse javno :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, morm pogledat, če rabm kšn un certifikat...sam...
<sasa84> a ni tko, d na eduraom naštimam sam tist anonymous, svoje upor. ime pa geslo
<sasa84> ni povezal v glavnem...
<sasa84> pa sm kr probavala
<bogdanov> crazy ja je un 1.4.9
<bogdanov> blackliste sploh ni
<CrazyLemon> pust blacklisto
<bogdanov> ja i kva da nardim :)
<CrazyLemon> pejt v bigbang pa si kup  usb no :)
<CrazyLemon> ker res nimam več idej
<CrazyLemon> al pa uporabljal xp pa flashaj v windowsih firmware
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> MORE DELAT
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> http://pastebin.com/RAWBwQD5
<Pepelka> 1. Download hostap package from CVS or a releas
<bogdanov> tole sam HOW
<bogdanov> sam zakva sploh omrezja nenajde
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov
<CrazyLemon> a ti izpiše kaj
<CrazyLemon> whereis prism2_srec
<bogdanov> prism2_srec: /usr/sbin/prism2_srec
<CrazyLemon> http://linux.junsun.net/intersil-prism/firmware/1.8.4/
<Pepelka> Index of /intersil-prism/firmware/1.8.4
<CrazyLemon> kle maš firmware
<bogdanov> dva sta
<sasa84> <-- mona
<CrazyLemon> res je..ker je taprav pa nimam pojma :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 welcome to the club..toilet is on the right..drinks are at the bar near the toilet
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> certifikat je treba... nevem zkja sem mela u glav, d ga ni treba :P
<sasa84> ostalo pa mam prou poštiman
<sasa84> no...drugač pa navodila pogledaš :P
<bogdanov> kva dam pol
<bogdanov> prism2_srec -v -f wlan0 firmware?
<t3ch> mona == picka?
<CrazyLemon> firmware.hex
<CrazyLemon> AMPAK!!
<bogdanov> ja
<CrazyLemon> to ti lahk skuri kartico
<CrazyLemon> tko da...na lastno odgovornost to počneš
<CrazyLemon> :>
<bogdanov> :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lolsi11: spletna banka  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4585/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> pa root moraš bit
<t3ch> ka pa kernel nima podpore za to?
<t3ch> boganov
<t3ch> bogdanov
<t3ch> :)
<bogdanov> glede cesa
<t3ch> za to kartico al o cem se re
<t3ch> za ten
<t3ch> net
<bogdanov> ja
<t3ch> nima?
<bogdanov> kartica je
<t3ch> podpore kernel?
<bogdanov> kao driverji so
<bogdanov> ampak WEP
<t3ch> aja
<bogdanov> WPA pa nepodpira in mors flesat
<t3ch> aha kapiram
<t3ch> ka to hoces naret wireless omrezje al ke al se hoces sam na wpa konektat
<t3ch> bolse prej polejat ka nabavis da se ne jebes prevec :)
<sasa84> jst se grem mal uležt... :P
<bogdanov> zdj
<bogdanov> je takoj zaznal
<bogdanov> rutr
<bogdanov> k sm flesu
<t3ch> sasa84 se res zdrmat malo
<bogdanov> sf010804.hex
<bogdanov> ampak je sekr sam
<bogdanov> WEP
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov torej nisi zažgal? :>
<bogdanov> a se drug
<bogdanov> .hex flasam? :>
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> da ni to
<bogdanov> prvi za
<bogdanov> primary
<bogdanov> drugi pa za station?
<CrazyLemon> dvomim
<CrazyLemon> kaj pravi
<CrazyLemon> hostap_conf wlan0
<CrazyLemon> oz
<CrazyLemon> hostap_diag
<sasa84> t3ch, ne grem drmat :P
<miha> :)
<t3ch> rabis pomoc
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> os bolse je ce kdo pomaga ne?
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> oz
<miha> dremati s saso? spati s saso? :)
<t3ch> ne rmati picko od sase
<sasa84> t3ch, kar se tiče drmanja in lizanja moški niste glih nevem kaj... ;)
<bogdanov> NICID: id=0x8013 v1.0.0 (PRISM II (2.5) Mini-PCI (SST parallel flash))
<bogdanov> PRIID: id=0x0015 v1.1.0
<bogdanov> STAID: id=0x001f v1.8.4 (station firmware)
<t3ch> drmati
<t3ch> :)
<bogdanov> je flasahan
<bogdanov> a mjbi reboot rab?
<CrazyLemon> no zakon
<CrazyLemon> probaj
<CrazyLemon> cant hurt
<CrazyLemon> :
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> ja
<t3ch> nisi se naletela na deda++
<t3ch> ko bos pa ko ga neo zrawn os vedla da ti nekaj manjka
<t3ch> :)
<CrazyLemon> lol @ sasa :)
<sasa84> t3ch, get a life ;)
<t3ch> ki pa sem zaj
<t3ch> v nebesih
<t3ch> al peklu
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> se te ne žicam da si neos mislila
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> we are talking like friend to friend
<sasa84> sam na jetra mi gre moško mišljenje, da ženska brez dedca pa ne more nč
<sasa84> sam rekla sm ti, d moški pr drmanju pa lizanju niste bohve kaj...ker nas ne poslušate
<t3ch> ya ce ma kes te lah
<t3ch> drugac pa je v lastni luknji
<t3ch> eh
<t3ch> mors si polejat par lezbicnih pornicov pa ves kaj mores delat
<t3ch> :)
<bogdanov> ha :D
<sasa84> t3ch, get a life!
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> men je vsec moj
<sasa84> kok si ti star?
<t3ch> i lov komp
<t3ch> 1 leto vec k ti
<t3ch> :)
<sasa84> pol bi že lohk vedu, d je mal razlike med porničem pa seksom "v živo", z osebo
<bogdanov> zdj napise wpa wpa2
<bogdanov> hmz..
<t3ch> se pravim lezbicni pornic
<sasa84> ni res
<t3ch> se vii da se nisi gledla nekaj pornicov
<t3ch> :)
<CrazyLemon> lol
<sasa84> žensko morš spoznat...ne paše vsaki tisto, kar je v lezbičnih porničih
<t3ch> ka ti ne pase lizanje po vratu pa bozanje po nogah
<t3ch> etc
<t3ch> :)
<sasa84> t3ch, jaz ti govorim iz izkušenj ne iz porničev...zto me posluš ;)
<t3ch> al eno al druga
<t3ch> drugo
<CrazyLemon> kaj če bi se vi2 glede lizanja etc zmenla na pvt ? :)
<t3ch> eh
<CrazyLemon> seriously
<t3ch> iji lezat zaj
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> cakam da eclipse installa
<sasa84> loooool
<t3ch> da viim ce kaj pripomore k neznanju jave
<sasa84> jaz tud čakam d vidm kaj bo bogdanov naredu... vmes se pa mal s t3ch  menm :P
<t3ch> neom vec gnjavo
<t3ch> :)
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> zdj je wpa wpa2 ampak kr nepoveze
<CrazyLemon> kaj dmesg pravi
<bogdanov> decryption failed
<CrazyLemon> zdej je čas da probaš tist link k sm ti ga skopiral preden si šou :D
<CrazyLemon> tam opisuje eno metodo povezave na wpa
<CrazyLemon> k v config vpisuješ podatke
<sasa84> lahkonočko ;)
<CrazyLemon> lol :) ..noč
<bogdanov> da vidm
<bogdanov> ej crazy sam s kermu firmwaram je napisano da je nemu delala
<bogdanov> cak
<CrazyLemon> js še nisem prebral posta kjer bi nekdo reku da mu dela tale čudn chipset :D
<bogdanov> # v1.8.2 - WPA works with this version.
<bogdanov> # v1.8.4 - It seems to be latest flashable station firmware version. (Thanks to Wlfgan Krivanek and Michale Schwab). But there are reports of packet loss with this version. Drew reported large percent packet loss over long distance link (1 to 5 miles) with 1.8.4, but not with 1.8.2. See his story here. I have got many reports about issues with 1.8.4, especially with older cards (mostly packet loss). So the current advice is to stay away fr
<CrazyLemon> over long distance link (1 to 5 miles)
<miha> :)
<napsy> Sky[x]: ping
<bogdanov> hmz..
<bogdanov> zdj sm flasu 1.8.2 pa primary se same shit
<CrazyLemon> kje si dobu primary?
<bogdanov> http://linux.junsun.net/intersil-prism/firmware/1.8.2/
<Pepelka> Index of /intersil-prism/firmware/1.8.2
<bogdanov> pk je primary
<bogdanov> tm ga zravn ni blo pr 1.8.4
<bogdanov> alpa je un tadrug
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<bogdanov> k se kao tm povezu napise dmesg
<bogdanov> linkstatus 1 conected
<bogdanov> pol pa linksystatus bssid
<bogdanov> pa najvec description failed
<bogdanov> pol pa linkstatus 2 dickonetd
<bogdanov> sj nevem :)
<CrazyLemon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/prism2_usb
<Pepelka> WifiDocs/Driver/prism2_usb - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<CrazyLemon> poglej točko 2.4
<CrazyLemon> pozab
<CrazyLemon> točka 2.4 ne pomaga dost
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..you're fcked :>
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> ja
<CrazyLemon> še to lahk probaš
<CrazyLemon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=200918
<Pepelka> WPA problems with Prism 2.5 chipset, drivers - Ubuntu Forums
<CrazyLemon> pol pa lahk greš sam še v bigbang po usb :D
<bogdanov> sam nestekam kvaj fora flashan je pa se kr jeba
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> mogoče tapravi driverji se ne uporabljajo :)
<bogdanov> ja :)
<bogdanov> lib80211_crypt: registred algorithm tkip ha
<bogdanov> mah jebe nj si mater
<bogdanov> i ta wireless kartica iz pantiveka
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> mah to tud
<bogdanov> ubuntu nima supporta
<bogdanov> :/
<bogdanov> xp jajc pa ma
<napsy> !forum surround
<Pepelka> Surround zvok (Stran 1) - Problemi s programi - Ubuntu.si forum http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/1555/
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> sam ndiswrapper to bo delal zanc k svina
<CrazyLemon> ne bo
<bogdanov> a prek wine nemorm instalirat? :)
<CrazyLemon> a-a
<bogdanov> kva pa morm narest hmz.
<CrazyLemon> !google help ubuntu ndiswrapper
<Pepelka> WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper - Community Ubuntu Documentation https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<CrazyLemon> pa še windows driver rabiš
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> kurac
<bogdanov> nakonc pa nau delal
<bogdanov> 233 postopkov
<bogdanov> em zdj sm kao da naredi novo brezzicno povezavo
<bogdanov> pa sej povezal pa kuj disknektal dmesg mi prav
<bogdanov> config_nf_ct_acct is deprecated and will be removed soon. please nf_conntrack=1 kernel parmeter, acct=1 nf_conntrack module or sysctl net.netfilter.nf_conntrack_acct=1 enable it
<upd> Tu so 1799 ljudje, ki si želijo seksa Ljubljana
<upd> hah fail
<miha> :)
<bogdanov> LOL
<bogdanov> na rutr
<bogdanov> sm spremnu
<bogdanov> iz WPA
<bogdanov> na WPA2
<bogdanov> in dela
<bogdanov> :))
<upd> bravoo
<bogdanov> ja no
<angelcek> alex-xx
<CrazyLemon> kdaj sm ti že js govoru da dej na wpa2
<CrazyLemon> jebote ivan poslušaj malo .d
<angelcek> loool
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> zdj dela ampak full lagira
<bogdanov> hmz.
<bogdanov> lol downloada
<bogdanov> 10k/s
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> btk..glavno da dela
<CrazyLemon> ;)
<bogdanov> hahahah
<bogdanov> kvaj to fora
<bogdanov> skoz blizi smo
<bogdanov> :P
<upd> http://www.ustvarjalni-prstki.blogspot.com/ ustvarjalni prstki hahah
<Pepelka> Ustvarjalni prstki ustvarjajo
<Grega> CETRTEKKKK!!!!!
<Grega> kje je free hosting?
<Sky[x]> lol
<bogdanov> :))
<napsy> Sky[x]: ping
<Sky[x]> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_3EDcen8L1nc/TNGXAHP_fFI/AAAAAAAADak/sLuIPwrTiLE/s400/dont-worry-croatia-dont-vori.jpg
<Sky[x]> pong
<Grega> ping -f
<Grega> hrvati butasti
<Sky[x]> http://www.internetmojster.com/racunalnistvo/operacijski-sistemi.html
<Pepelka> 3 operacijski sistemi - InternetMojster.com
<angelcek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=re2CeFaQvGY
<Pepelka> YouTube        - H8 Machine Retard
<angelcek> fak kaj dela ta komad
<angelcek> :D
<angelcek> rattatataaa
<Grega> aja, drumbox omogoca "deljenje linkov" po novem..
<Grega> npr http://drumbox.webapps.si/#re2CeFaQvGY :)
<Pepelka> drumbox
<Grega> waaaaaa-a-a (kak smo jeznnniiiiii)
<angelcek> od dans naprej ne uporabljam vec ubuntu na prenosniku
<angelcek> :>
<bogdanov> zakva
<angelcek> kurcevga tiskalnika ne morm namestt
<angelcek> :D
<bogdanov> kera model tiskalnika
<angelcek> f2180
<angelcek> HP
<bogdanov> rabs
<bogdanov> hplip
<bogdanov> http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html
<Pepelka> HP Linux Imaging and Printing
<bogdanov> dj download
<bogdanov> zber
<bogdanov> ubuntu
<bogdanov> sicer je 10.4 ampak nima veze tud ce mas 10.10
<bogdanov> pa deskjet all in one
<bogdanov> pa model
<bogdanov> pa naprj use je narisan
<bogdanov> :)
<angelcek> razocaran sm uglavnm
<angelcek> :>
<bogdanov> zakva
<bogdanov> ?
<miha> naslednj printer bo mrežni printer... brezveze ti driverji pod linuxom
<miha> pa samba
<miha> pa čudeži na to temo
<miha> en politik, ki pa govori resnico, ma pa probleme http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-pacific-11786353
<Pepelka> BBC News - Resignation calls after Japan justice minister's gaffe
<miha> He said "I won't comment on individual cases" was a useful phrase in parliament, adding: "I use it whenever I don't understand."  The other was: "We're responding to the case in accordance with the law and evidence," he said.
<Grega> a kdo ve kako bi lahko iz doc falja sparsal podatke, da bi jih lahko pretvoril v xml? :)
<Grega> hm, ok, ucitno lahko izvozim iz doc v html
<Grega> to bo se vedno problem
<Grega> rrrr
<miha> http://poi.apache.org/
<Pepelka> Apache POI - the Java API for Microsoft Documents
<Grega> google pravi, da ima ms word opcijo export as xml, lahko kdo to preveri?
<CrazyLemon> ko smo že pri xmlju
<CrazyLemon> miha i need you :D
<CrazyLemon> torej v javi berem xml ..z DOMom pa parsam podatke
<CrazyLemon> zdej..rad bi izpisal več izdelkov..ampak če naredim NodeList izdelkiList ...   mi vrne koliko je vseh izdelkov skupaj..
<Grega> Sky[x]: ti mas ziher word :>
<CrazyLemon> js bi pa rad samo za eno osebo :)
<CrazyLemon> a pol grem neki v smislu izdelkiList.item(i).getLength() ?
<CrazyLemon> (its confusing..i know) :D
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<miha> CrazyLemon ne vem najboljš. probi mal..
<miha> recimo atribut je tud element znotri elementa... mal poglej kaj dejansko dobiš :)
<CrazyLemon> sej.. to je problem tega getLength
<CrazyLemon> k če js naredim izdelkiList.item(i)
<CrazyLemon> dobim element
<CrazyLemon> in ne Å¡tevilo elementov
<miha> ja item(i) ti vrne osebo ane?
<CrazyLemon> bom mal guglou :)
<miha> vse kr ma oseba?
<CrazyLemon> i-to osebo ja
<Grega> jquery ima .children() .. pac.. ce karkoli pomaga..
<bogdanov> sta imaaaaa
<CrazyLemon> sj men zdj izpiše en izdelek
<miha> CrazyLemon pol pa izpiši kaj vsebuje item(i) :)
<CrazyLemon> sam če bi jih oseba mela več
<CrazyLemon> mi bi vseen sam enga izpisal
<CrazyLemon> Grega ja..bom probal tudi to ja.. .getChild al neki takega je
<CrazyLemon> tale DOM res sux..men se zdi da je SAX dost bolši :) vsaj kar se tiče branja
<miha> DOM uporablja SAX da zgradi DOM
<miha> prednost SAX je nekje drugje, za DOM morš met cel dokument v pomnilniku
<miha> s SAX sproti bereš, element za elementom
<miha> za kaj velkega ane
<CrazyLemon> vem vem..je jurčič vse lepo povedal na predavanju :)
<miha> hehe mate našga heroja a :)
<miha> ta vas bo nauču :)
<CrazyLemon> sj je kr ok...
<CrazyLemon> ni mu ravno všeč da ne sodelujemo kj preveč :D
<Grega> xml pa javo bi blo treba prepovedat
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> xml je že fajn..sam java ga jebe :D
<Grega> json je fajn
<Grega> xml ni fajn
<CrazyLemon> kaj fali xmlju?
<Grega> fuj je ;)
<Kami_> ja, xml je fuj! :P
<CrazyLemon> java je fuj.. & its driving me crazy :)
<Sky[x]> evo Å¡e za vas tukaj :P
<Sky[x]> http://www.shrani.si/f/36/Hd/4FPtfKjf/dailypicdump640132.jpg
<andrejz> crazy, amapk ti SI crazy :P
<CrazyLemon> dam while(izdelek.hasChildNodes()) pa se mi zacikla hudič
<miha> Sky[x] fajn slika
<CrazyLemon> kot da ma INF nodeov
<miha> CrazyLemon am pa to ni iterator no? :)
<miha> če enkrat ma otroke, jih ma
<CrazyLemon> aja... ! sm pozabu :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak tudi to mi ne pomaga
<CrazyLemon> in miha te čudne besede men nč ne pomenjo..
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> kaj takega rajši... NodeList childen=getChildNodes; for (int i=0;i<children.getLength();i++) { Node n=children.item(i;) ... }
<CrazyLemon> sicer sm že obupal ..ampak ok..bom še to probal :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] daark018: Wine noče zagnati LeagueOfLegends downloaderja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4434/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> hm..izpiše že..kar je vedno dobr znak
<CrazyLemon> zdj grem dodat več izdelkov eni osebi
<CrazyLemon> pa bom vidu če izpiše :)
<miha> ok
<CrazyLemon> miha
<CrazyLemon> i think
<CrazyLemon> that i <3 you
<CrazyLemon> :$
<CrazyLemon> hvala :D
<miha> super :)
<CrazyLemon> sicer sm naredu brez tistega Node n ... v foru
<miha> ok
<CrazyLemon> ampak sm direkt izpisal :)
<miha> isto bi za prvi nivo dobu osebe ane
<CrazyLemon> dela pa..kar je pomembno :)
<CrazyLemon> TNX!
<miha> reci: java je zakon :d
<CrazyLemon> če boš kdaj v KP maš  hmm..verjetno se je že za celo gajbo nabral  :D
<CrazyLemon> ma JAVA RULES! :D
<hrga> a ma Java funkcijo, ki ti naredi obojestransko (justify) poravnavo besedila tako kot imas v Wordu?
<hrga> sm ze iskal po netu, sam se nism nic nasel
<hrga> to rabim za printanje  nekega besedila
<CrazyLemon> em.. z .trim() funkcijo nimaš  čist nobenga oblikovanja besedila.. lahk probaš pa poglej kak se poravna besedilo :)
<miha> dobiš fontmetrics ne vem od fonta al od graphics
<miha> http://download.oracle.com/javase/6/docs/api/java/awt/FontMetrics.html#stringWidth%28java.lang.String%29
<Pepelka> FontMetrics (Java Platform SE 6)
<miha> pa maš stringWidth
<miha> dokler ne napolniš vrstice.. pol pa sam mal presledka? (width-stringWidth)/(length-1)
<miha> ne vem pa kako to drugače kot znak po znaku... stringWidth za znak
<miha> pol ko veš kiri znaki so v vrstici
<hrga> hm
<miha> hrga rajš pdf generiraj z itext? :)
<hrga> c# ma vse to lazje
<hrga> tam mas TextBlock pa nastavis text alignment pa wrapping
<miha> ne vem lahk kr izrišej jtextarea, sam ne bo justify
<miha> http://download.oracle.com/javase/6/docs/api/javax/swing/JTextArea.html#setLineWrap%28boolean%29
<Pepelka> JTextArea (Java Platform SE 6)
<hrga> zgleda da bi pr javi mogo rocno generirat presledke, tako da dobim blok
<miha> http://download.oracle.com/javase/6/docs/api/javax/swing/JTextArea.html#setWrapStyleWord%28boolean%29
<Pepelka> JTextArea (Java Platform SE 6)
<miha> sam to je sam leva poravnava
<miha> ni obojestransko :)
<yang> Zdravo !
<yang> klele je pa malo bolj zivahno
<yang> vsaj po stevilu uporabnikov sodec
<miha> v primerjavi s čim? :)
<yang> #lugos
<andrejz> ja to pa že :)
<angelcek> vsekakor
<angelcek> :>
<yang> tudi spletna stran vidim, da je azurirana
<Sky[x]> yang: tukej so žurke :P
<Sky[x]> sploh ko se nam pridružju še vse punce :P
<bogdanov> :)
<Sky[x]> pridružjo*
<miha> vse 2 punci, sasa84 in ona z lubuntu?
<yang> aha verjetno mislis na "pepelko" ;)
<yang> punca-bot
<miha> sasa84 ni bot
<miha> !forum lubuntu
<Pepelka> [rešeno] lubuntu - prijava kot root (Stran 1) - Namestitev ... http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4505/
<bogdanov> lol
<miha> ni prava tema :)
<Sky[x]> sasa84 je bot !
<Sky[x]> še pogovarjat se da včasih z njim :)
<yang> sasa je lahko tudi moski...
<Sky[x]> ljepi saša :D
<CrazyLemon> saša divjak! :D
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> (profesor) :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Mantsa: Webcam gonilniki za MSI CX600  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4586/new/posts/
<angelcek> kaj je razlika amd64 in86
<angelcek> in x86
<CrazyLemon> amd64 = za 64bitne proce
<CrazyLemon> x86 = 32bitne proce
<angelcek> clflush size    : 64
<angelcek> to je to vrjetno ne?
<angelcek> aha je 64biten
<angelcek> :)
<bogdanov> :)
<Kami_> Grega: gregor janežič, hm jaz pa se tebe ne spomnim iz serša :)
<CrazyLemon> ker je nonstop Å¡prical :>
<Grega> :>
<Kami_> :D
<Grega> kdo je tu najboljsi programer? drugo mnenje rabim :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] daark018: Webcam gonilniki za MSI CX600  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4586/new/posts/
<Grega> no, ne bit tolk polni ponosa :)
<Grega> napsy!
<Grega> Kami_!
<Grega> CrazyLemon!
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> šele tretji najbolši sm????????
<CrazyLemon> OMG!!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<Grega> tocno sem vedel
<CrazyLemon> nisem js programer.. miha je :)
<Grega> skoraj sem ze sam napisal, da ni po vrsti
<Grega> miha!
<Kami_> povej vprašanje
<Grega> uh, zdaj.. ni vec samo vprasanje :)
<Grega> ok, z upd-jem delava program (on dela C# userend, jaz pa python webapp za backend), za posiljanje fotografij fotostudiju
<Sky[x]> smem vpašat za ker fotostudio ? :>
<Grega> in program rabi neko avtentikacijo..
<Grega> ne
<Sky[x]> a za ker lublanski slučajn ? :)
<Grega> ne
<upd> Sky[x] a nebi raje bil tiho pa poslušal vprašanje
<Grega> in.. zdaj kako poslat kdo si
<Grega> moja ideja je, da narediva nek hash
<Kami_> Grega: lahko bi uporabil http basic auth kar, pa seveda vedno uporabljaj varno povezavo
<Grega> upd-jeva, pa da poleg vsake slike posljema naslov, ime, priimek...
<Grega> Kami_: ne to..
<Grega> upd: a lahko pastam najin pogovor?
<upd> ja prlep
<Grega> ok, w8
<Grega> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/293299/
<Pepelka> Paste #293299 | LodgeIt!
<Grega> aja
<Grega> slika moje ideje: http://www.shrani.si/f/3N/5H/2cQ3To4U/img1231.jpg
<Kami_> oh noez, narobe obrnjeno :D
<Kami_> am, torej hočeš hash za to uporabit ker rabiš ohranit neko stanje?
<Grega> tam pri #26 mogoce zacnite brat..
<Grega> moja ideja je bila, da narediva nek hash, nek session key
<Grega> ki je veljaven 24ur oz. dokler user ne submita slik
<Grega> potem dobi novega.. in s tem hashom potem lahko zapiseva kdo je to in kam hoce slike
<sasa84> ah, ljubezen je zajebana :\
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> kaj ma ljubezen veze z session keyem??? a ker ima rok trajanja??? :P
<Grega> upd-jeva ideja je bila, da pac ne komplicirama.. in dava poleg vsake slike username, password, address, ... in potem da jaz to nekak zgrupiram na serveru.. ceprav ne vem tocno kako, ze gre, ampak..
<Kami_> Grega: ja če želiš neko stanje ohranit je seja boljše
<Kami_> Grega: edino ne vem kak boš vedel kdaj so bile slike naložene da expiraš session
<Grega> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/293269/
<Pepelka> Paste #293269 | LodgeIt!
<Grega> ko se slike nalozijo
<Grega> var login_hash = get http://foto.webapps.si/new?hash=[stari_hash]
<Grega> in ima nov hash
<Kami_> ja, torej boš ko bojo vsi POST-i končali poslal še en post da je konec?
<Grega> ne, saj ni vazno.. pac nov session key bo dobil
<Grega> in je to to
<Grega> ni vazno, da je konec.. ko se bo zanka odzankala bo dobil nov hash
<Kami_> ja to je ok edino vse more v enem "paketu" poslal
<Kami_> mislim ne more zaj 5 slik pa se spomni da je Å¡e 2 pozabo ko spadata k tem
<Grega> zakaj?
<Grega> aja
<Grega> ja, to je res.. ampak ni tolk problem
<Kami_> aha pol ok
<Grega> pac bo ona teta na saltetu vidla, da sta dva mapi
<Grega> salteru*
<Grega> in imata enak naslov.. pa bo dala v eno kuverto
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, status quo je najbl zajeban :\
<Kami_> edino te parametre ko podaš zraven daj v post ne preko query stringa
<Grega> Kami_: ok, ni to tezava.. vprasanje je ali vzet mojo opcijo ali tako kot upd predlaga
<Grega> ceprav je upd zdaj imel en "aha" trenutek
<Grega> in je povedal enako resitev, kot je ta :))
<upd> aha
<upd> podobno! :p
<Grega> da ne bom pastal kaj si napisal!
<upd> ja sej pač pol bova tko k si ti reku
<Grega> :)
<Kami_> Grega: jaz bi vzel tvojo ker si tako moreš stanje zapomnit da ga vežeš k tej seji
<Kami_> drugi je če bi mel stateless, da bi poslal samo username pa password pa bi dobil neki odgovor samo
<Grega> Kami_: resitev je, da se vsi falji zazipajo in se da noter naslov.txt pa se odposlje...
<Grega> ampak ideja nekje zadaj je, da bi se slike posiljale v zanki, po 5 naenkrat recimo
<Kami_> vsekakor boljše po delih
<Grega> ja
<Kami_> zaj lahklo tud zip po delih, če ne zaradi druga zaradi tega če faila, da samo en del retryjaš
<Kami_> pa da lahko več na enkrat več niti npr
<upd> ja kaj pa če bi namesto da se vsakič session key nov generira ko pošlješ vse slike, da bi dal da se ko se odjaviš
<upd> pol bi Å¡le vse slike v eno mapo
<upd> tud če bi večkrat poslal
<upd> dokler se ne bi odjavil pač ane..
<Grega> ok, kaj ce se enkrat prijavis
<Grega> in hoces 5 slik na svoj naslov
<Grega> 5 pa k frendu
<upd> dobiš slike frend položnico
<Grega> :)
<upd> mja sej :9
<Grega> pol se mores odjavit
<Grega> in znova prijavit, in dat naslov od frenda
<Grega> ..da dobis nov dir, za slike..
<Grega> ce pa na koncu dobis nov key
<Grega> pa odsendas eno.. in imas nov key, ki itak nima naslova
<Grega> pa sendas se enkrat, in jaz dobim nov dir, z novim naslovom
<upd> hm ja
<CrazyLemon> a ve kdo kak se gre v novo vrstico pri javi + dom ?
<CrazyLemon> \n žal ne pomaga
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z24fdjQMzQ0&feature=sub
<Pepelka> YouTube        - First look and impressions of Pinguy OS 10.10
<bogdanov> lol
<Grega> CrazyLemon: \r\n mogoce? :)
<Grega> zakaj ne bi \n delal?
<CrazyLemon> ker je xml ? :)
<Grega> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/161462/java-writing-a-dom-to-an-xml-file-formatting-issues
<Pepelka> Java: Writing a DOM to an XML file (formatting issues) - Stack Overflow
<Grega> ma ta fucking java
<Grega> sploh nocem vedet..
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> moraš dat indent na 'yes' al neki takega
<Grega> transformer.setOutputProperty(OutputKeys.INDENT, "yes");
<Grega> zdaj bom en dan prej umrl, ko to vem.. ziher..
<CrazyLemon> recimo da sm tale DOM naredu
<CrazyLemon> naslednji teden pa SAX..jao
<Grega> jaz lani niti enkrat nisem bil na java predavanjih ;)
<CrazyLemon> js niti
<Grega> pa sem vse naredil, s 6, ampak..
<CrazyLemon> zato sva oba Å¡e vedno na faxu
<CrazyLemon> :P
<CrazyLemon> haha
<Grega> jah, jaz mam zrihtano to.. mene mat jebe
<Grega> par pa nisem bil niti 1x v treh letih
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> ah..sj js mam tudi :)
<Grega> no.. bil.. ampak ne-bil..
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> mene bl C# jebe k pa java
<Grega> C# so mi kolegi scodali 9vaj, jaz sem jih pa samo zagovoril :))
<Grega> 30min pred vajo sem jih dobil po mailu, in rock and roll
<Grega> :)
<Grega> predavanja: 0x :))
<Grega> ocena: 8, i think :))
<CrazyLemon> a se lahk kj sfuka
<CrazyLemon> če prekinem hibernate
<CrazyLemon> oz. postopek v hibernate
<CrazyLemon> ker stupid windows kr noče in noče it v hibernate
<CrazyLemon> nč..tv time
<upd> picaaa
<upd> mmm
<upd> :)
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> kruhki zmagajo
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> :)))
<bogdanov> as biu na kruhkih
<bogdanov> ze?
<upd> ne
<bogdanov> pr gorjancu
<bogdanov> ccc kva zamujas
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> aja tam nop
<bogdanov> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Preddvor-Slovenia/KRUHKERIJA-GORJANC/43589179149
<bogdanov> poglej
<Pepelka> KRUHKERIJA GORJANC | Facebook
<bogdanov> vsec
<bogdanov> ;)
<upd> da da poznam
<upd> jedu že tam
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> mja
<upd> kwa
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIKWl6l3D4Q&feature=player_embedded#! aaa
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Evanescence - Bring Me To Life R-BlaZin Remix 2010
<upd> jutr
<upd> bom spet s uno črno sošolko
<upd> iii
<upd> ma bolš spat
<sasa84> grem spat
<sasa84> nočko ;)
<Sky[x]> lol :D
<bogdanov> :D
<Sky[x]> sej vsi vemo da je crazy pršu k njej spat :)
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<Sky[x]> It's Time for the Superman! :))
<bogdanov> lol
<Sky[x]> sem si spremenu slikco na FB :D
<CrazyLemon> why d fak spreminja folk svoje slikce v neke risanke? :)
<Sky[x]> ja ker je to popularn
<Sky[x]> ker je teden risanih junakov iz tvojega otroštva :D
<CrazyLemon> jah..postalo popularno v zadnji uri :D
<bogdanov> sam
<bogdanov> res
<bogdanov> kvaj to fora
<bogdanov> :>
<Sky[x]> and 21 other friends changed their profile pictures.
<Sky[x]> haha
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga je "Prijateljevanje" ?
<CrazyLemon> za FB sprašujem :)
#ubuntu-si 2010-11-19
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kG16SqUl3bE&feature=grec_index     want it :)
<Pepelka> YouTube        - BMW 1 Series M Coupé. Step 1.
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Webcam gonilniki za MSI CX600 - Ubuntu 10.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4586/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> Grega ! just for you
<CrazyLemon> The Social Network R5 LiNE XviD-TWiZTED (NEW)
<CrazyLemon> Added in Movies :: DVDRip/DVDScreener on 2010-11-18 23:45:24
<CrazyLemon> Ubuntu One for Windows -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Windows
<Pepelka> UbuntuOne/Windows - Ubuntu Wiki
<marko__> mislim da mam danes prvi "zakaj sem si porezal moje lase?" dan
<marko__> :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lobi: gThumb in ubuntu 10.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4587/new/posts/
<gapi> kdo Å¡e tuki pokonc
<gapi> bogdanov ???
<gapi> CL
<BigWhale> Dan
<miha> jutro
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Vragec: spletna banka  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4585/new/posts/
<miha> kje ste zdaj pošteni ljudje? :)
<Uporabnik084> http://dne.enaa.com/E-svet/Poslovni-svet/Velik-uspeh-slovenskega-podjetja-Zemanta.html
<Pepelka> Velik uspeh slovenskega podjetja Zemanta | Poslovni svet  | E-svet
<andrejz> jutro
<miha> jutro
<bogdanov> jutro
<miha> http://www.siol.net/slovenija/crna_kronika/2010/11/topflop19.aspx
<Pepelka> Top flop tedna - SiOL.net
<miha> http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/mobilna-telefonija/google/pisarniski-paket-google-docs-s-podporo-za-mobilno-urejanje.html
<Pepelka> Pisarniški paket Google Docs s podporo za mobilno urejanje
<miha> http://dne.enaa.com/E-svet/E-druzba/Za-Big-Brother-vecje-zanimanje-v-manj-razvitih-delih-Slovenije.html
<Pepelka> Za Big Brother največje zanimanje v manj razvitih delih Slovenije | E-družba  | E-svet
<miha> http://www.razgledi.net/2010/11/19/ne-gre-za-resevanje-irskih-grskih-portugalskih-ampak-zlasti-nemskih-bank/
<Pepelka> Ne gre za reševanje irskih (grških, portugalskih &#8230;), ampak zlasti nemških bank &laquo;  razgledi.net
<bogdanov> kva se dela folk
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Mantsa: Webcam gonilniki za MSI CX600 - Ubuntu 10.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4586/new/posts/
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<yang> huhu
<yang> sasa84: kaj pa si tako vesel/a danes ?
<Grega> vesel/a? wtf
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :))
<yang> Grega: sasa je lahko mosko ali zensko ime
<bogdanov> ja
<Grega> no, ta je cist zaresna-prava punca
<bogdanov> sam ona je punca
<bogdanov> :)
<Grega> baje :)
<Grega> ceprav ni dokazov, ampak..
<bogdanov> haha
<Grega> mi pac zivimo v veri, da je..
<Grega> :)
<Grega> avto morem prodat, jebemo, ker bo razpado
<bogdanov> ker avto pa
<Grega> megana
<sasa84> yang, ma kwa vem...hehe, no vem ;)
<sasa84> Grega in bogdanov, andrejz vama lahko potrdi, da sem punca... ker sem bila na prevajalskem pivu ;)
<bogdanov> ;)
<Grega> in kako vemo, da on ni ti?
<sasa84> verjetno bi več prevajal ;)
<yang> kaj prevajas ?
<bogdanov> yang ti mu ucasih euroshells an
<bogdanov> :)
<yang> haha, ja
<yang> dober spomin imas
<bogdanov> :)
<sasa84> prej sem ubuntu tweak... potem pa so mi dali en otroški program, da se še snemam zraven... pač zvoke kot npr "odlično, super.", države itd
<yang> sasa84: aja takorekoc, ubuntu-babysitter
<sasa84> ne...program za izobraževanje otrok od 2-10 let
<yang> lepo
<bogdanov> yang kva pa je zdj kj dobrga od dedicated?
<yang> bogdanov: ne vem kaj te zanima - query ?
<bogdanov> oks
<Grega> bogdanov: virpus, $5/mesec VPS
<bogdanov> gledu sm isto hetzner.de
<bogdanov> niso svoh
<bogdanov> je ze kdo mu?
<yang> hetzner je v redu
<yang> vcasih so imeli prohibicijo na irc porte, zdaj pa mislim, da ne vec
<yang> edino setup imajo okrog 150 eur
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> ampak za kj mn zahtevnga tud nezaracunajo vec setupa
<bogdanov> http://www.hetzner.de/de/hosting/produkte_rootserver/x4/
<Pepelka> Hetzner Online AG: Root Server X4
<bogdanov> recimo :)
<yang> aha, a mors predplacat za 12 mescev, mislim da je bil tud to eden od pogojev
<bogdanov> hmz.. vem ko je kolega uzemov
<bogdanov> je za 1 mesc
<bogdanov> lahko uzev vendar je biu takrt se setupa 150eu
<bogdanov> nevem ce je ta paket isto :)
<yang> tale opcija je ze malo "zastarela"
<yang> misli, pr hetznerju ponujajo tudi i7
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> vendar odvisno zakaj rabis :)
<yang> mislim, da je tudi cena podobna za i7, samo da je tam setup
<yang> ce vzames streznik na daljsi rok, pac placas tist ssetup in imas mir
<bogdanov> mas prov.
<yang> http://www.hetzner.de/de/hosting/produkte_rootserver/eq4/
<Pepelka> Hetzner Online AG: Root Server EQ 4
<yang> insta cena, veliko boljsa opcija
<bogdanov> ja
<yang> se spomnim, da je hetzner imel tako ceno ze vec kot leto dni nazaj za iste performance
<bogdanov> ubistvu ja sam setup mors pac placat :)
<Grega> ne vem zakaj bi dandanes vzel dedicated, ce lahko vzames cloud vps in imas 10x ceneje + 10x boljsi performence
<bogdanov> ja res je
<yang> Grega: vprasanje, koliko lahko configuriras znotraj clouda
<Grega> ha? :)
<yang> ce je do te mere narejeno, da lahko spreminjas kernel, interfejse etc.
<yang> ponavadi ni
<Grega> zakaj bi rabil to?
<Grega> module lahko addas
<yang> ja saj pravim, odvisno kaj isces, vcasih je dedicated boljsa izbira
<yang> drgac pa poglej na amazonu imas mini-VPS 512MB brezplacno za leto dni
<Grega> ce mas na virpus 512 za $5
<Grega> $5!
<Sky[XX]> jst sem dam pucat moj brivnik in po prvem čiščenju je bil obupen
<Sky[XX]> sem ga dal na Å¡e eno rundo :>
<bogdanov> lol :D
<Sky[XX]> sam je mal jeba k nimam več gela :>
<Sky[XX]> sem ker vodo dal notr :>
<sasa84> Sky[XX], am...?
<Sky[XX]> kaj ?
<Sky[X]> gremo dd-wrt updejtat :S
<CrazyLemon> prekleta elektrika
<sasa84> CrazyLemon :D
<CrazyLemon> lol..bratranec mi je kupil Launcher Pro Plus :$
<CrazyLemon> jutro btw!
<CrazyLemon> komi se zbudu pa je že busy morning :D
<bogdanov> :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a si Å¡ele zdej vstal?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne
<CrazyLemon> ne bi bil na pcju če  bi šele zdej vstal
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pardon...vstal si že 10 minut nazaj :D
<CrazyLemon> 40 pa res!
<bogdanov> lol
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<sasa84> uf...pred 1 popoldne si vstal? a te mal daje nespečnost?
<CrazyLemon> mal že :/
<Sky[x]> em em ket se že v dd-wrt naštima da se ruter 1x na 24h restarta ? :>
<Sky[x]> Administration > Keep Alive > Schedule Reboot.
<Sky[x]> :)
<Sky[x]> tole bo Å¡e zanimivo
<Sky[x]> ubuntu xp win7 vse na enmu kompu :>
<sasa84> dj Å¡e kej gor, to je premal...Å¡e visto :P
<sasa84> pa win 3.1
<hrga> lol
<hrga> ful pogresam program ZSoft PC Paintbrush
<hrga> nikjer ga ne najdem za dl
<Sky[x]> hehe nene
<Sky[x]> ma xp rabim zard scannerja :S
<Sky[x]> to je jeba
<Grega> lol
<Grega> tega namrec slovnica ne pozna, sem pa bral v troll-barih da se nekaj govori o tem. menda gre za nove vrste stavek (kot so recimo velelni, vprasalni...). temu se rece dvostavcni stavek. ko je avtor tako cool da mu ni potrebno pisat dveh stavkov, ju enostavno stlaci v dvostavek. "Kaj bi bilo to?" in "to je ok?" -> "Kaj bi bilo to je ok?"
<Grega> http://forum.feri.uni-mb.si/Default.aspx?g=posts&m=98763#98763
<Pepelka> Razpad FERI - Splošno o študiju na FERI - Forumi FERI
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mary02: VLC zvok zgine  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4573/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Mantsa: Webcam gonilniki za MSI CX600 - Ubuntu 10.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4586/new/posts/
<bajdec> živjo
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: VLC zvok zgine  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4573/new/posts/
<bajdec> gledate kej TV
<bajdec> ?
<CrazyLemon> seveda!
<bajdec> :D
<bajdec> kaka prometna je bla tle v naših krajih :(
<CrazyLemon> a tist k je bla pijana voznica?
<bajdec> ne
<bajdec> v zasavju
<bajdec> k sta dva v tovornjak Å¡la
<bajdec> 2 mrtva
<bajdec> prikolica se je odklopla tovornjaku pa na drug pas Å¡la...
<sasa84> juhuuu
<Grega> juhuuu
<Grega> kaj si pa ti tak vesel/a?
<sasa84> Grega, brez / plz
<sasa84> sicer tud ne morm bit zihr, d si ti dedec
<Grega> samo ena resitev je
<sasa84> u wish :P
<Grega> :)
<Grega> no, pa imamo dokaz, kdo nekaj skriva..
<Grega> mogoce celo dobesedno
<Grega> :))
<sasa84> sj ni čudn d vam babe zbežijo...pride kšna gor pa tkoj nek pičkate :P
<sasa84> Å¡e jst bom Å¡la :P
<Grega> nee no, sorry, saj se hecam
<Grega> :)
<teardrop> lo
<CrazyLemon> o/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: FTP strežnik  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4588/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: FTP strežnik  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4588/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: FTP strežnik  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4588/new/posts/
<Grega> oh, ne, kaj sem naredil.. :/
<CrazyLemon> kaj?? :/
<Grega> sasa je sla :/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: FTP strežnik  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4588/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> pras :(
<CrazyLemon> prasc*
<Grega> vem :/
<upd> Grega a si že naredu
<upd> oo ka bi neki Å¡pilal
<sasa84> elow
<upd> živijo
<sasa84> ups, nism nč našla
<sasa84> pojma nimam o tisti slavici ;)
<CrazyLemon> ?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, najina tajna ;)
<CrazyLemon> lol?
<sasa84> nč lol, zase se brigi...jst pa upd mave mal skrivnosti no :P
<sasa84> mave...mava :P
<CrazyLemon> čemu pol na privat govoriš o vajinih skrivnostih ter o Slavici? :P
<CrazyLemon> em..na main*
<sasa84> sj nisva nč tko povedala....pač ne veste za kaj se gre :P
<upd> sasa84 ni panike :)
<sasa84> lohk rečm,...skrivnost, slavica in peronospora :P
<CrazyLemon> a kdo kle uporablja empathy ???????
<napsy> js
<CrazyLemon> napsy..a ga zdj uporabljaš?
<CrazyLemon> as we speak
<napsy> aha
<sasa84> ni empathy...zdj je sympathy :P
<napsy> CrazyLemon: sam ne za irc
<CrazyLemon> a se čudno obnaša ?
<napsy> umm vcasih, ja
<CrazyLemon> sj ni važn..na splošno sprašujem
<CrazyLemon> ker na jabberju
<CrazyLemon> vsi majo tak nick
<napsy> recimo noce mi kontakte pokazat pa tud ce sm prijavlen
<CrazyLemon> k da lupčke pošiljajo
<sasa84> zdj lupčke pošilja :D
<napsy> aja
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> prvo si mel [nickname]
<CrazyLemon> potem je blo *nickname*
<CrazyLemon> dj pa je očitno *nickname:*
<napsy> hm ne te napake nimam
<sasa84> pol si pa sam mi lupčke pošiljamo
<Sky[xxx]> lp
<napsy> lp
<sasa84> oj sky :)
<Sky[x]> oi
<Sky[x]> fuck sem popoldne sem se zajebaval z ruterjem pol sem pa zaspal :>
<sasa84> ccc
<Sky[x]> ni mi jasno zakaj mi wireless začne ful počas delat čim mam na kabl prklopleno kišto
<Sky[x]> max speed je ko nalaga strani 30kb/s
<Sky[x]> pa ruter mam na default factory resetiran pa nič ne pomaga :S
<Sky[x]> kšna ideja kaj bi blo dd-wrt ?
<bogdanov> :)
<gapi> živjo
<sasa84> elow ;)
<gapi> vprašanje
<bogdanov> re
<gapi> kaj se uporablja v ubuntuju za ripat youtube v mp3
<gapi> pa da je za deklco brez računalniškega zananja uporabno
<sasa84> youtube-dl ?
<sasa84> pa CrazyLemon je dons imenu en plugin za firefox
<CrazyLemon> !google firefox download helper
<Pepelka> Video DownloadHelper :: Add-ons for Firefox https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/addon/3006
<sasa84> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3590/
<Pepelka> Fast Video Download (with SearchMenu) :: Add-ons for Firefox
<CrazyLemon> fas video download ni to kar uporabljam :)
<bogdanov> a
<bogdanov> pa je youtube-dl
<bogdanov> ze kj zbolsan
<CrazyLemon> v 10.04 Å¡e vedno baje ne dela
<CrazyLemon> v 10.10 pa je pofixana verzija
<sasa84> v 10.04 je men delou...v 10.10 tud dela
<bogdanov> delov je ze
<bogdanov> na 7.4
<bogdanov> sam kako je delov
<bogdanov> :)
<gapi> neki takega sem upal da se dobi http://www.dvdvideosoft.com/products/dvd/Free-YouTube-to-MP3-Converter.htm
<Pepelka> Free YouTube to MP3 Converter: download mp3 with this mp3 converter
<CrazyLemon> kaj je pa narobe z downloadhelper ?
<gapi> 18.50€ če hočš da dobiš mp3 vn
<gapi> gre se za punco k zna sam klik klik
<CrazyLemon> seriously..am i invisible ?
<gapi> http://www.downloadhelper.net/convert.php
<Pepelka> DownloadHelper - Media download Firefox extension
<bogdanov> http://www.video2mp3.net/
<Pepelka> YouTube to MP3 Converter - Video2mp3
<gapi> bogdanov to že uporablja sam traja pa traja
<gapi> in traja da dobiš vn
<bogdanov> sj dokaj hitro
<bogdanov> pol pa
<bogdanov> linuxdcpp
<bogdanov> instaliri
<bogdanov> pa isci jebiga
<bogdanov> :)
<gapi> !utuberiper
<gapi> ah tipkat ne znam
<bogdanov> kurba sem neda nkamr
<bogdanov> aj ket zurka dons
<Sky[x]> pa smo zrihtal vsaj upam :D
<Sky[x]> čas bo pokazal al smo res :P
<Kami> CrazyLemon: http://slo-android.si/images/stories/novice/poslikava2_black.jpg must buy :P
<upd> bbb
#ubuntu-si 2010-11-20
<upd> tle imam film na usb v win mi prikaže fajle v mapi na ubuntu pa ne zakaj to
<Sky[x]> ubuntu rad nagaja da mu ni dolgčas :P
<upd> heh :)
<Sky[x]> ej kako prek lice CDja pogledam kera particija je /boot ? :>
<Sky[x]> aha sej je izpisov df-h
<Sky[x]> wtf je pa busybox
<Sky[x]> kr v to me je vrgl zdj k je bootal ? :>
<upd> jah toj se ti je neki sesul ane
<Sky[x]> hja
<upd> in busybox se odpre ker se ostalo ni moglo
<Sky[x]> hm hm how to fix ? :D
<upd> paè minimalni shell oz. minimalne funkcije
<upd> nimam pojma, probej bootat z recovery mode
<Sky[x]> isto
<Sky[x]> tole sem naredu sam :>
<Sky[x]> http://urban.spletno-mesto.com/fix-grub-ubuntu-after-windows-reinstall/
<Pepelka> Fix GRUB ubuntu after windows reinstall | Tudi Urban Cetinski bloga ...
<upd> sej je dost
<Sky[x]> sam grub sem popravu
<Sky[x]> nič druzga :>
<Sky[x]> lp crazy ti boš sigurno znal pomagat :>
<Sky[x]> tole sem naredz
<Sky[x]> http://urban.spletno-mesto.com/fix-grub-ubuntu-after-windows-reinstall/
<Pepelka> Fix GRUB ubuntu after windows reinstall | Tudi Urban Cetinski bloga ...
<CrazyLemon> Kami men pa ni všeč :/
<Sky[x]> in zdj mi busybox ofna :>
<CrazyLemon> zakaj bi instalirau grub?
<CrazyLemon> grub je ze namescen
<Kami> CrazyLemon: črna je kul :P
<CrazyLemon> samo ponovno ga moraš namestit
<Sky[x]> ja sej sem
<CrazyLemon> nekje sm o tem na forumu pisal
<CrazyLemon> korake pa to
<CrazyLemon> Kami črna je cool..sam slogan sux
<Sky[x]> pr men je že prepozno za korake
<CrazyLemon> moj slogan je bil dost bolsi :P
<Sky[x]> ker sam v busybox pridem :>
<CrazyLemon> ni prepozno
<CrazyLemon> ker z livecdjem
<CrazyLemon> to narediš
<Sky[x]> pa to je na prejšni verziji delal grrr :>
<Sky[x]> crazy pod kaj pa naj bi blo to kar si ti pisal da si mal preberem ?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/26298/#p26298
<Pepelka> [rešeno] Grub sem zaj... po dolgem in počez (Stran 1) - Namestitev, servisi in ukazna vrstica - Ubuntu.si forum
<Sky[x]> ti si klele z grub2 delala
<Sky[x]> jst mam Å¡e grub
<CrazyLemon> ker ubuntu maš gor?
<Sky[x]> 10.10
<CrazyLemon> kako za vraga pol lahk maš grub gor
<CrazyLemon> grub2 je
<Sky[x]> ker ga nisem updejtal in sem dam skip da mi pusti kot je ?
<CrazyLemon> v 10.04 je bil tudi grub2
<Sky[x]> al je to sam menu.lts skipl al cel grub ? :>
<CrazyLemon> em..kle tale tvoj blog
<CrazyLemon> kle si pozabu najbl pomemben korak
<CrazyLemon> find /boot/grub/stage1
<CrazyLemon> in šele nato lahk vstaviš pravo vrednost (npr. hd0,2) not v root
<CrazyLemon> tko da poprav blog da ne bo folk dobu tko k ti..busybox :)
<Sky[x]> bom zdj koj probov če je to res
<Sky[x]> pa bom popravu če je :P
<Sky[x]> tnx drgač :)
<CrazyLemon> np
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> se mi boš zahvalu tko da mi boš poslal prosojnice od RK :p
 * CrazyLemon ma kolokvij v petek :S
<CrazyLemon> Prevoz odpadnega jedrskega materiala z inštituta Vinča, ki ga v bližini Subotice pretovarjajo na vlake za pristanišče v Kopru,
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> jst ga mam pa v sredo diskretne :)
<CrazyLemon> super..kmalu bom postal radioaktiven :)
<Sky[x]> sej maš ubuntu kaj pa še hoč :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj mi ubuntu pomaga? :>
<CrazyLemon> pa tisti apt-get install grub ti tudi ne rabi pri liveCDju
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Sky[x]> seveda da rab
<Sky[x]> drgač napiše da ne pozna grub ukaza :D
<CrazyLemon> sam sudo grub napišeš pa te vrže v grub
<Sky[x]> bom zdj koj probov
<Sky[x]> sudo grub ne worka
<Sky[x]> command not found jav
<Sky[x]> licecd 10.10
<CrazyLemon> a res moram sam probat :D
<Sky[x]> ja res :)
<CrazyLemon> dej
<CrazyLemon> whereis grub
<CrazyLemon> to ne pomaga dost :D
<Sky[x]> v etc/grub
<Sky[x]> usr/lib
<Sky[x]> usr/sgare
<Sky[x]> share*
<Sky[x]> drugje ga ni :)
<CrazyLemon> zdj bootam 10.10
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa..probaj tist taprvi link
<CrazyLemon> tist je za grub2
<CrazyLemon> tole je za grub se mi zdi
<CrazyLemon> nope..tisti koraki so res za grub
<Sky[x]> bom še fsck čez spustu za vsak slučaj
<Sky[x]> predn restartam
<CrazyLemon> a je zdj primlo k si naredu po grub2 vodiču?
<Sky[x]> ne
<CrazyLemon> kak ne
<Sky[x]> nism še nić po tistem delov sploh
<Sky[x]> gremo zdj še po tem tvojem vodiču
<CrazyLemon> ne po mojem
<CrazyLemon> http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/26298/#p26298
<Pepelka> [rešeno] Grub sem zaj... po dolgem in počez (Stran 1) - Namestitev, servisi in ukazna vrstica - Ubuntu.si forum
<CrazyLemon> po tem
<CrazyLemon> vodiču
<Sky[x]> ja po tem
<CrazyLemon> http://www.topgear.com/uk/car-news/los-angeles-motor-show-subaru-impreza-design-concept-2010-11-19
<Pepelka> LA Motor Show 2010: Impreza concept - BBC Top Gear
<CrazyLemon> o fak..tale je pa huda impreza..
<Sky[x]> o kok se mi tega gruba ne da jebat zdj an :S
<Sky[x]> čak jst mam zdj
<Sky[x]> /dev/sda7 je /boot
<Sky[x]> /dev/sda8 je /
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> good question :)
<Sky[x]> aja to je sam filesystem
<Sky[x]> mountan je pa pod /medi/cxvckosflwepk....
<Sky[x]> /mmedia/asdasd...
<CrazyLemon> sj ni važn..prašanje je a boot daš za setup al root
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da boot
<CrazyLemon> sam nism 100%
<CrazyLemon> moment
<CrazyLemon> Note: If the user has a separate /boot partition, this must be mounted to /mnt/boot Note: If the user has a separate /home partition, this must be mounted to /mnt/home.
<CrazyLemon> torej oboje moraš mountat pod /mnt/ or smth :)
<CrazyLemon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD
<Pepelka> Grub2 - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<CrazyLemon> tole so  'uradna' navodila
<Sky[x]> * Mount your normal system partition:
<Sky[x]> to je root al kaj ?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> in nato še boot mountaš v /mnt/boot
<CrazyLemon> glej zgornji link
<Sky[x]> tole pol
<Sky[x]> http://urban.spletno-mesto.com/ubuntu-fix-grub-like-real-user/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu fix grub like real user | Tudi Urban Cetinski bloga ...
<CrazyLemon> zakaj si spet instalirau grub madona :)
<Sky[x]> ja če ne dela
<Sky[x]> drgač kokrat še
<CrazyLemon> emmm
<CrazyLemon> to sploh niso tista navodila katera sm ti js skopiral
<CrazyLemon> pa zakaj rm menu.lst ?
<CrazyLemon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD
<Pepelka> Grub2 - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<CrazyLemon> 3 osnovna ukaza
<CrazyLemon> in ker maš zravn roota še boot ..pomeni da mountaš še boot
<CrazyLemon> in če maš še home mountaš še to
<CrazyLemon> in to je to
<CrazyLemon> brez kompliciranja
<Sky[x]> zakaj morš sploh mountat home ?
<CrazyLemon> če pa res ne moreš brez chroota
<CrazyLemon> pa maš na zgornjem linku
<CrazyLemon> Method 3 - Chroot
<CrazyLemon> in je opisana metoda z chrootom
<Sky[x]> kako že aptitude zaženem ?
<CrazyLemon> stupid internet
<upd> kukulele
<bogdanov> :>
<marko__> kako bi hvolio da si tu
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: FTP strežnik  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4588/new/posts/
<napsy> um zakaj si vsi na facebook spreminjajo slike na risanke?
<miha> http://www.dnevnik.si/novice/znanost/1042404341
<Pepelka> Smrkci, Tom in Jerry, Jaka in Miki: Se spra&scaron;ujete, zakaj so va&scaron;i prijatelji na Facebooku postali sami risani junaki? | Dnevnik
<napsy> aha
<miha> jst sm gargamel :)
<napsy> pol bo pa treba zamenjat :)
<miha> kaj boš pa ti
<miha> s kom se identificiraš? :)
<napsy> captain planet :)
<miha> hehe
<Sky[x]> captain planet wiii
<napsy> hehe
<Sky[x]> compaine watter earth fire wind :D
<napsy> aha, good times :)
<miha> skeletor bi tud bil kul :)
<miha> he-man and the masters of the universe
<Sky[x]> he-man tud poznam
<Sky[x]> sam
<Sky[x]> masters of the universe kva paj to ?
<napsy> to je naslov :)
<miha> ja ostali okrog he-mana
<miha> :)
<Sky[x]> aja
<miha> http://www.delo.si/clanek/129808
<Pepelka> Delodajalci bodo stimulirani za zaposlovanje za nedoločen čas
<yang> miha: ja, dobra novica
<sasa84> juhuu ;)
<bogdanov> re
<Sky[x]> stimulirali ?
<miha> sasa84 mam novico za tebe http://www.razgledi.net/2010/11/20/lojze-cvikl-o-nenaklonjenih-valovih-in-vplivu-blazenega-slomska-na-sanacijo-mariborske-nadskofije/
<Pepelka> Lojze Cvikl o nenaklonjenih valovih in vplivu blaženega Slomška na sanacijo mariborske nadškofije &laquo;  razgledi.net
<miha> Sky[x] mal davčnih spodbud no
<miha> za spremembo
<sasa84> čak d pogledam ;)
<miha> sam so čudni ti katoliki.. jst bi rajš molil na sasinih prsih ali ritki... ne pa na grobu blaženih
<Sky[x]> lol
<sasa84> heh, pater lojze bo mogu kr oreng k slomšku molt, k se škofijska zakladnica oreng razstavlja :D
<miha> hehehe
<sasa84> miha, sej vem... dvigal bi se k Bogu a padal v moje globine :P
<miha> sasa84 bog je lepa ženska !google dogma imdb
<Pepelka> Dogma (1999) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120655/
<sasa84> veš d se ne spomnm, če sm dogmo gledala...
<sasa84> a je to tud o enih angelih?
<miha> alanis morisette je bog, matt damon je angel Loki?
<sasa84> ja ja...matt daemon :)
<sasa84> a ni alanis lezbijka?
<miha> že na začetku je divja fora, ko spoznajo 13. apostola. ker je črnc, ni v bibliji
<sasa84> hehe
<Sky[x]> kašno domeno nej si kupm zase ? :>
<miha> skyx.si ?
<sasa84> lol
<Sky[x]> eh ne bolj v smislu imena in priimka :)
<Sky[x]> za predstavitev samega sebe, kaj delam s čim se kej ukvarjam pa ma reference pa tak
<sasa84> www.urban-cetinski.si? ;)
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> ka pa vem :>
<Sky[x]> mal dolga je ime pa priimek skupaj
<sasa84> www.cetinski.si
<sasa84> zihr bo dost folka pršlo, k bodo misnli d si toni :P
<Sky[x]> lol :D
<Sky[x]> sam a pa glih .si more bit
<Sky[x]> kaj če bi raj .info uzel k je cnej  ? :D
<sasa84> kera domena je najcenej?
<miha> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs605.ash2/155794_1634633738110_1004689851_1713904_7377482_n.jpg
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1004689851
<Sky[x]> sasa84: normalne mislim da .info
<Sky[x]> najdražje pa kake .eu pa taka sranja
<Sky[x]> vsaj mislm da
<Sky[x]> 16eur je .si domena drage so jeba :>
<sasa84> to na mesc...leto?
<Sky[x]> leto
<Sky[x]> za dle časa jo uzameš cnej je :>
<sasa84> sej 16e je Å¡e nekok
<Sky[x]> .info maš pa za 8€ ? :D
<Sky[x]> za polovico manj :>
<sasa84> to že razlika
<sasa84> mislm...zdj različn zakaj rabš a ne
<sasa84> ti lohk kšno čist pocen, k...prodajaš sam sebe :P
<Sky[x]> ja sej :D
<Sky[x]> sam .si se lepš sliš :)
<miha> res je
<Sky[x]> miha: ket majo najcnej .si domene ? :D
<miha> matr si Å¡krt
<miha> celih 20 € na leto boš plaču za SVOJO domeno. za tolk se še s sasa84 ne morš napit
<Sky[x]> :D
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> urban
<bogdanov> zate je
<bogdanov> godaddy.com
<bogdanov> k je
<bogdanov> .info
<bogdanov> 2 dolarja
<bogdanov> :)
<Sky[x]> evo najdu za 15 eur .si :D
<BigWhale> ziher pr enem takem registrarju k mu skoz kej crkuje ;>
<Sky[x]> bigwhale: še poznaš ga :P
<Sky[x]> hehe.si :D
<bogdanov> skyx
<bogdanov> pr hitrost
<bogdanov> jo mas
<bogdanov> 10-12eu
<Sky[x]> brez ddv :D
<bogdanov> ja z ddv
<bogdanov> 12
<bogdanov> 12,95
<bogdanov> cena vsebuje
<bogdanov> ddv
<bogdanov> lazem
<bogdanov> ;)
<bogdanov> pa se cnej dobis ket
<BigWhale> 20 EUR na leto je eno pivo manj na mesec
<bogdanov> true
<miha> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs998.snc4/77151_463769744748_560909748_5334660_3165631_n.jpg
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=560909748
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] tomzi: Openoffice Database In Microsoft Access  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4589/new/posts/
<miha> ta zadnja tema je zanimiva
<miha> očitno ni nobenga linux programa ki bi znal .mdb pisat
<miha> gmdb2 zna sam brat
<miha> bi se pa dal to na hit v javi narest z !google jackcess
<Pepelka> Jackcess - Java Library for MS Access http://jackcess.sourceforge.net/
<miha> sam gui manjka, vse ostalo dela
<miha> Å¡e na android mi dela :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mihap: Openoffice Database In Microsoft Access  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4589/new/posts/
<Grega> mater ej, celih 5eur bos prisparal.. 40c na mesec
<miha> če tomzi hoče sponzozirat gui za jackcess, sm za :)
<Sky[x]> ej na primorskem je kej sonca ? :>
<bogdanov> ne
<bogdanov> burja je
<miha> tu v celju Å¡e vedno megla, sam mal mn gosta kot zjutraj
<Sky[x]> aja
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] fespaceman: zunanja zvočna kartica  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4568/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: zunanja zvočna kartica  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4568/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mihap: zunanja zvočna kartica  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4568/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> ojoj do kakšne ugotovitve sem pršu :>
<Sky[x]> da če mamračunalnik zdravn ruterja pržgan wireless zelo čudno dela pa da se paktki zgublajo itd ..
<miha> ne sme bit na isti varovalki? :)
<miha> zanimivo, ker fotru vn metal skoz 3 m od routerja z vgrajeno kartico. usb wireless pa dela.
<miha> tolk slab signal tud ne more bit al pač
<CrazyLemon> lol...burja :)
<Sky[x]> pr men p ravno obratno pol zgleda :>
<Sky[x]> čim je kišta pržgana je wireless v k***
<angelcek> dela komu link
<angelcek> http://pub.tera-byte.si/atria-sys/phpsys/
<Pepelka> Redirection
<angelcek> ?
<Sky[x]> not work
<Sky[x]> piše completed request
<Sky[x]> ubistvu pa Å¡e neki lovda :>
<CrazyLemon> virus :/
<angelcek> kr pocaki
<Sky[x]> huh dela
<angelcek> kak virus?
<Sky[x]> sam res traja 10-15s
<angelcek> ja sej to je standart
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] fespaceman: zunanja zvočna kartica  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4568/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mary02: VLC zvok zgine  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4573/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> http://www.genspot.com/video-335426/omg-parkiranje-popolni-fail.aspx
<Pepelka> OMG parkiranje - popolni FAIL | Video | GenSpot
<angelcek> lol
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: VLC zvok zgine  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4573/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> eh ja
<Sky[x]> a gremo grub zrihtat dokonca da bo stvar delala :>
<Sky[x]> kako veš kva je taprav
<Sky[x]> menu1.lts al menu.lts ? :D
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e nisi zrihtal??
<Sky[x]> ne zdj se neki spravlam :=)
<Sky[x]> učer sem šu spat pol
<Sky[x]> zakva hudiča ne morm uredit menu.lts
<Sky[x]> udpru sem z nautilusom
<Sky[x]> pa potem z gedit pa kr noče ? :>
<CrazyLemon> zato ker nimaš pravic?
<Sky[x]> če z nautilusom odpeš maš vedno pravice ?
<CrazyLemon> ne?
<CrazyLemon> odpri z
<Sky[x]> eh čudo
<CrazyLemon> gksu nautilus pa boš mel pravice
<Sky[x]> sudo gedit & sem dal in je Å¡lo zdj
<bogdanov> sta ima
<Sky[x]> grub me zeza k sem win na novo naložu :>
<Sky[x]> zdj ap treba fixat
<Sky[x]> ni mi jasn zakva ne morm win7 bootat
<Sky[x]> če sem lepo dodal v menu.lts
<CrazyLemon> ker ti menu.lts čist nič ne pomaga
<CrazyLemon> če je windows prepisal MBR
 * miha si naredu access (mdb) editor v javi.. ta jackcess je res supr.. kr dela :)
<Sky[x]> ja sam trenutno grem lahko sam v to kar izberem v grubu
<CrazyLemon> in ti ga zdej spet moraš prepisat z grubom
<Sky[x]> v grubu mam XP pa Ubuntu to dvoje lahko zberem
<Sky[x]> win7 sem pa zdj dodal pa izberem pa jav da ni mogoče grrr
<CrazyLemon> a ti boota v to dvoje ?
<CrazyLemon> xp in ubuntu?
<Sky[x]> ja
<Sky[x]> v XP mi boota normalno
<CrazyLemon> a maš grub nameščen ?
<Sky[x]> v Ubuntu p ne pridem notr ker se mi v BusyBox ustav
<Sky[x]> ja mam grub nameščen
<CrazyLemon> oz. a izbiraš s pomočjo gruba al kakega windows bootloaderja ?
<Sky[x]> s pomočjo gruba izbiram
<Sky[x]> grub dela
<Sky[x]> lej cela zgodba je taka
<CrazyLemon> a si naredu tiste korake za reinstall grub2 ?
<Sky[x]> prej sem mel XP pa Ubuntu dual boot z Grub, pol sem naložu win7 na novo particijo in z licecd ubuntu popravu Grub in zdj mi ne boota v ubuntu, ker se v BusyBox ustav, v XP normalno pridem če jih izberem v Grubu
<CrazyLemon> ja..tole 'popravu' grub mene zanima :)
<Sky[x]> nareud sem une moje korake na blogu za GRUB
<Sky[x]> k is reku da find manjka ...
<CrazyLemon> no..reku sm ti tudi da so tisti koraki za GRUB in ne za GRUB2 kar imaš gor
<Sky[x]> http://urban.spletno-mesto.com/fix-grub-ubuntu-after-windows-reinstall/
<Pepelka> Fix GRUB ubuntu after windows reinstall | Tudi Urban Cetinski bloga ...
<miha> ma kdo slučajn kak acccess (.mdb) datoteko, ki ni zaupna
<Sky[x]> ket v menu.lts vidm a mam grub al grub2 ?
<miha> za testirat, screenshote
<Sky[x]> ker jst mam grub pomoje Å¡e
<Sky[x]> win7 particijo mam na /dev/sda3 in sem v menu.lts dodal rootnoverify (hd0,3) in to mi noče zbootat win7 če izberem v grubu
<Rebro> ki ste lulchki palchki
<Rebro> :D
<Sky[x]> :P
<Sky[x]> čudno je tole :>
<Sky[x]>  win7 particijo mam na /dev/sda3 v grub sem pa mogu dat rootnoverify (hd0,1)
<Sky[x]> zakaj je to zdj dobr ? :>
<CrazyLemon> update-grub bi ti mogu sam najt win7
<miha> http://www.wolfey.si/jackedit/
<Pepelka> JackEdit - simple java ms access editor
<miha> Å¡e dodajanje in brisanje vrstic manjka, pa bi blo uporabno
<miha> ureja jih čist vredu.. no razn datum in to..
<Sky[x]> crazy kokrat Å¡e grub men dela
<Sky[x]> problem je samo Å¡e da se mi ubuntu ne zboota
<Sky[x]> ustav se v busybox :>
<napsy> a ni busybox del grub?
<Sky[x]> pojma nimam :>
<CrazyLemon> teb če bi grub delal tko k mora bi ti grub sam najdu win7
<Sky[x]> tos ti reku k trdiš da grub ukaz v licecd dela
<Sky[x]> pa sploh ne doklet aptt-get install grub ne nardiš :>
<CrazyLemon> no cool..nared tko k misliš da je prav :) men se več ne da s tem ubadat :)
<upd> kaj vas jebev glavo aa a?
<upd> :)
<upd> use pobriš pa bo
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAEux7YZpgk&feature=player_embedded haha
<Pepelka> YouTube        - LOTTERY (REMI GAILLARD)
<miha> !google ping
<Pepelka> Ping - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ping
<miha> hej sasa84
<sasa84> oj miha
<Rebro> satan  hvaljen
<Rebro> :P
<upd> oh fb risanka
<upd> !translate sl en risanka
<Pepelka> cartoon
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> !translate sl ru risanka
<Pepelka> мультипликация
<sasa84> :D
<upd> :))
<angelcek> !translate sl il risanka
<Pepelka> risanka
<angelcek> :D
<angelcek> i hate you jews
<napsy> !translate en es in the world
<Pepelka> en el mundo
<napsy> !translate en es small
<Pepelka> pequeños
<napsy> !translate en es smaller
<Pepelka> más pequeños
<hruske> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-diF4fUFv4
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Кто сказал мяу?
<sasa84> ajde ;)
<napsy> time to cook
<Sky[x]> kaj pa ?
<napsy> jajce + sir + tuna + cebula + koruza :)
<napsy> prava studentska vecerja :-)
<Sky[x]> :))
<napsy> a si v lj?
<Sky[x]> ne
<napsy> ah sm misu da bi sla na kak pir
<Sky[x]> ma ja
<Sky[x]> dons tedn mejbi
<Sky[x]> bom v lj
<napsy> aja
<miha> tko... zdj dodajanje in brisanje vrstic dela :) http://www.wolfey.si/jackedit/
<Pepelka> JackEdit - simple java ms access editor
<miha> bo kdo probu? :)
<hruske> zomg
<hruske> java in ms access v enem stavku. :D
<miha> hehe
<miha> hruske: poglej to...
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mihap: Openoffice Database In Microsoft Access  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4589/new/posts/
 * miha norc
<CrazyLemon> miha zakaj ne daš te svoje projekte na sf.net al kaj podobnega?
<miha> ne znam delat s sourceforge, sam tega bi res dal
<miha> lahk pomagaš? :)
<CrazyLemon> it cant be that hard :)
<miha> ...
<CrazyLemon> http://sourceforge.net/register/
<Pepelka> SourceForge.net: Features
<CrazyLemon> prijav se in ouila
<CrazyLemon> you're done :p
<miha> ni tak čist.. svn me vedno zeza :)
<CrazyLemon> sj lahk tudi brez svn-ja..i think
<CrazyLemon> svn je sam za commitanje
<CrazyLemon> cool je tale sf.net ..podpira openID
<miha> ja no
<upd> če se komu da mi lahk na pvt da link do youtube, ko kakšnih techno, hous, pop, rock komadov.. ki so dobri pa niso tolk znani.
<upd> cjo kolk remixov vsakega komada
<upd> za znoret
<bhc> aj ze kdo kdaj oflesvov zaflesan rutr
<bhc> mam enga wrtja 54g
<bhc> sm ga dobu zaflesanga :D
<upd> !google ubuntu .flv to .mp3 gui
<Pepelka> [ubuntu] .flv to mp3 ? - Ubuntu Forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=831312
<CrazyLemon> !google firefox addon download helper
<Pepelka> Video DownloadHelper :: Add-ons for Firefox https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/addon/3006
<CrazyLemon> :)
<miha> CrazyLemon http://jackedit.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/jackedit/
<Pepelka> SourceForge.net Repository - [jackedit] Index of /
<CrazyLemon> see..wasnt that hard :D
<napsy> eek svn
<napsy> a smo v kameni dobi :)
<miha> Å¡Å¡Å¡
<Sky[x]> a ti hočeš git napsy ? :D
<napsy> nebi blo slabo :)
<Sky[x]> nism ga Å¡e sprobov sploh :D
<Sky[x]> huh server spet dela :)
<Sky[x]> gremp update nardit :D
<napsy> uporabla kdo unity?
<CrazyLemon> razn če nimaš natty inštaliran..ne moreš uporabljat unity :)
<napsy> aja
<CrazyLemon> mhm..se jim ne splača portat na mavericka ..preveč dela :)
<napsy> ka pa gnome-shell novejsi build je kdo se igral s tem?
<napsy> men ga noce vec zbuildat na archu
<napsy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=caC5UHBW6-8
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Gnome-Shell Update Nov 16 2010
<napsy> kul
<napsy> sm mislu da bo filmcek pa so sam komentarji na sliek
<napsy> slike
<hrga> jow
<napsy> lp
<hrga> na tej strani spodaj http://www.zevenos.com/download/themes       so gtk teme, katere mi noce instalirat v ubuntu 9.10
<Pepelka> ZevenOS   &raquo; Themes
<hrga> "Haiku" ni videti kot veljavna tema.
<hrga> to mi javi
<hrga> pa tud nekatere druge gtk teme mi delajo probleme
<CrazyLemon> js ti priporočam da downloadaš teme s preverjenih strani
<CrazyLemon> ker se je že zgodilo da so določene teme vsebovale trojanca
<bogdanov> linksys utripa ha jebemti zaflesan jajc
<Sky[x]> ?
<CrazyLemon> !google galaxy tab
<Pepelka> Samsung GALAXY Tab http://galaxytab.samsungmobile.com/
<napsy> stupid gcc, kake napake dopusca
<napsy> http://codepad.org/YMd1jAXK
<Pepelka> Plain Text code- 20 lines - codepad
<Sky[x]> nice :>
<Sky[x]>   The certificate needs to be renewed; this can be done
<Sky[x]>   using the 'genkey' program.
<Sky[x]>   Browsers will not be able to correctly connect to this
<Sky[x]>   web site using SSL until the certificate is renewed.
<Kami> napsy: zsh? :)
<napsy> Kami: mhm :)
<Kami> napsy: sem mel nekaj časa podobno temo, samo sm switchal nazaj na bash
<napsy> aja
<napsy> zaka si pa switchal?
<Kami> ma ne vem nikoli se nisem preveč navadil. res ma dosti kul stvari samo ne vem nisi niti prevč izkoriščal
<Kami> drugač pa maš za zsh tud eno kul temo, ki ti kaže v promptu git repozitorija v kirem brancu si pa če imaš kaj staged
<napsy> aha to sm gledu neki
<Kami> jaz za bash že kr dolgo uporabljam je uporabno zelo
<Kami> sploh če delaš z dosti branchi
<angelcek> bash
<angelcek> :D
<angelcek> to the world!
<napsy> ma js git ce ga uporablam za svoje projekte
<napsy> drugace pa ne dosti
<angelcek> http://pub.tera-byte.si/
<Pepelka> Tera Byte
<napsy> ves mogoce za skripto ki pretvori cel svn skupi z zgodovino v git?
<Kami> a-a na srečo nisem nikoli rabil. edino git svn bridge sem parkrat uporabil
<napsy> aja
<napsy> http://ianoneill.posterous.com/ikeas-large-hadron-collider
<Pepelka> IKEA's Large Hadron Collider - ian o'neill's posterous
<napsy> !translate es en jolo
<Pepelka> jolo
<napsy> !translate es en holo
<Pepelka> holo
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<CrazyLemon> a te Å¡panka matra? :>
<napsy> heh I wish :)
<CrazyLemon> yea..me 2...twins.. :>
<napsy> :)
<napsy> heh jao
<napsy> kako moznost sm mel ta teden
<napsy> pa sm zajebu :)
<CrazyLemon> a z Å¡panko?? :)
<napsy> a-a slovenki :D
<CrazyLemon> 2 ???
<CrazyLemon> omg!
<napsy> mhm
<napsy> to je verjetno bla polna luna :)
<CrazyLemon> kako lahk 2 zajebeš
<CrazyLemon> ajde eno..ampak 2!!
<napsy> cist enostavno, ko pride rocker v diskaca
<napsy> :D
<CrazyLemon>  c c c :/
<napsy> ah ja, se ze 3 dni tepem po glavi
<napsy> till next time :)
<CrazyLemon> if there's gonna be next time!
<CrazyLemon> priložnost zamujena ne vrne se nobena!
<CrazyLemon> (haha)
<napsy> ha-ha, not funny
<napsy> :)
<CrazyLemon> yes it is :>
<napsy> huh ves kake so ble, za pogoltnat
<napsy> damn
<napsy> sj me je soseda se kurcala pol :D
<CrazyLemon> thats their job..not yours
<napsy> ko sm tk neumen :)
<CrazyLemon> :p
<napsy> lol
<Kami> uh vidim, da mate tu zanimive debate, bom moral večkrat sem pogledat :D
<napsy> hehe
<napsy> js pa upam da nebom vec razlagal o taksnih failih
<napsy> :)
<Kami> heh, good luck
<napsy> :)
#ubuntu-si 2010-11-21
<gapi> nvidia nebo podprla waylanda je malo  zoprna novica koliko pa vas kej to prizaene
<gapi> res stara novica
<gapi> prizadene *
<napsy> mene nic :)
<CrazyLemon> me neither
<CrazyLemon> ati ftw :>
<gapi> ok kako se kej obnašajo ati gonilniki na linuxu v 3d
<gapi> bolš kot nvidia
<gapi> ???
<CrazyLemon> ne bi vedu..nism že dolg nič z 3d delal..vsaj ne na linuxu
<gapi> kr sm fan od nvidie sam zaradi gonilnikov vlinuxu
<CrazyLemon> sj nvidia grafične bodo vseen delale
<gapi> kako je to zdej kej porihta je kaj bolje
<CrazyLemon> sam ne tko k proprietary gonilniki
<gapi> Pravš da so open driverji od atija boljši kot zaprti od nvidie
<gapi> al jest tuki kej ne Å¡tekam
<CrazyLemon> kdaj sm js to reku :)
<CrazyLemon> js pravim da open source gonilniki od nvidie bodo Å¡e vedno delal na waylandu
<gapi> ja ja to sm razumu že v novici
<gapi> novau al nek podobnga
<CrazyLemon> neki podobnega ja
<gapi> ok a wow dela v linuxu z ati grafičnimi
<gapi> bolj me pa zanima eve online
<CrazyLemon> a dela z nvidia grafičnimi?
<gapi> eve online rabi wine   da dela  ali crossover games
<CrazyLemon> no..isto to rabiš da ti dela z ati grafičnimi :)
<gapi> dela kar se grafike tiče
<gapi> sej to Å¡tekam glede wine emulatorja
<gapi> ok   zdej pa bluzim že
<CrazyLemon> jah..če je grafična podprta s strani atija bo to vse lepo delal ..tko k na nvidia grafičnih karticah :)
<Sky[x]> lp
<napsy> lp
<napsy> marko__: hodis kaj v oxygen? :)
<BigWhale> A kdo ze prevaja Unity?
<andrejz> Unity je že preveden (v 10.10). Za 11.04 pa še ni .po-jev
<andrejz> in jih še nekaj časa ne bo (kakšen mesec do 2)
<BigWhale> aha
<BigWhale> gruvi
<napsy> jutro
<andrejz> jutro
<sasa84> juhuuu
<CrazyLemon> elektro primorska sux
<yang> mislis ambasado gavioli ?
<CrazyLemon> mislim na elektro primorsko
<yang> ;)
<CrazyLemon> če bi reku mamilarsko središče primorske
<CrazyLemon> bi mislu na ambasado gavioli ja
<yang> ta elektro podjetja so itak dogovorjena med sabo
<bogdanov> lp
<Grega> lol
<Grega> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntuce
<Pepelka> DistroWatch.com: Ubuntu Christian Edition
<yang> ideja !
<CrazyLemon> em..mene ne briga če so EP med sabo dogovorjena...sam naj poskrbijo da ne bo blackoutov pa sm js happy :)
<yang> http://ubuntuce.com/screenshots/v5.0/thumb/access_denied.png
<yang> CrazyLemon: kupi UPS
<Grega> :))
<yang> ne vidi se , ampak pise www.porn.com - access denied
<bogdanov> aj od vs ze kdo zaflashov router? :)
<yang> kaksen router imas v mislih ?*
<bogdanov> linksys wrt54g
<bogdanov> sm dobu zaflesanga power lucka utripa
<bogdanov> hard reset nepomaga
<yang> ja, na njega lahko das OpenWRT/dd-wrt ali pa se pridruzis odprtemu omrezju http://wlan-lj.net/
<Pepelka> wlan ljubljana – odprto brezžično omrežje Ljubljane
<bogdanov> ja sam nemorm do njega dostopat :)
<yang> obstajajo tudi navodila, kako ga poflashati preko tftp boota
<bogdanov> negre
<bogdanov> ker se nepoveze z racunalnikam
<yang> ko ga restartas, se IP definira na 192.168.1.1
<yang> to je za par sekund
<yang> tok da tftp boot prime
<bogdanov> probavam probavam ampak negre. nikakor nemorm pridt z tftpjam notr
<yang> aha
<yang> hm
<bogdanov> neki sm gledov glede
<bogdanov> pinov ampak kao ta verzija v5.1
<bogdanov> nedeluje z pini
<yang> obrni se na mailing listo od lj-wlan, morda ti kaksen od programerjev lahko router odpre in ga kako drugace poflasha
<yang> v tem primeru, se lahko v zameno pridruzis omrezju
<bogdanov> aha
<yang> ker to je precej standarden router
<yang> sigurno se ga da nazaj usposobit
<bogdanov> ja vem ampak sm mislu ce bo slo tko nekak
<bogdanov> drgac gre u smeti se nespalca komplicirat
<yang> s katerega kraja si
<bogdanov> kranj
<yang> no ce ga ze mislis vreci v smeti, bi se prej se jaz z njim poigral, da vidim ce mi rata
<bogdanov> z kje pa si :)
<yang> lj
<bogdanov> aha
<yang> ampak grem v kranj mislim da v tem tednu pa se lahko oglasim
<bogdanov> ja dj kle mi prj povej an.
<bogdanov> ce nam uspev zrihtat.
<yang> ja se bova zmenla
<bogdanov> oks
<yang> a si ga ze modificiral ?
<bogdanov> kako to misls cej biu upgrejdam?
<yang> ja
<bogdanov> biu je v originalu
<bogdanov> pol je nehu slabo delat je kolega nalozu dd-wrt in gaj zaflesu
<yang> aha
<bogdanov> gledam v vecini primerov pri dd-wrtu
<bogdanov> pomaga hard reset
<bogdanov> ampak jst sm ga ze 10x naredu
<bogdanov> :)
<yang> probaj z navodili iz openwrtja
<yang> ce ti rata
<Sky[x]> bogdanov kaj te zeza ?
<bogdanov> bom probu sam se ze full opcij probu
<bogdanov> jah zaflesan rutr :)
<yang> daj mi se tvoj GSM na query prosim
<CrazyLemon> hard reset.. telnet 192.168.1.1     ter tftp nov.img     al karkol že je :)
<CrazyLemon> problem je da maš 2-3 sekunde da se telnetaš
<bogdanov> oks bom probu
<yang> http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/linksys/wrt54gl#using.the.tftp.method
<Pepelka> Linksys WRT54G/L/S    - OpenWrt Wiki
<Sky[x]> če prov razumem
<Sky[x]> sej tud če se telnetaš v 2-3s ti pol po 3s skensla povezavo al kako ?
<CrazyLemon> nism bral tega linka ampak ja..neki takega je
<angelcek> aleX-xx o/
<bogdanov> timeout occurred
<aleX-xx> angelcek: lp :)
<angelcek> kje si starina?
<angelcek> :))
<angelcek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qanS_ABl9I&feature=related
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Revolt BGD - Ave Serbia I
<bogdanov> sam kako bom jst dau file gor ce se rac in rutr nevidta?
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov naštimaj statični  IP na pcju
<CrazyLemon> 192.168.1.2 al neki
<angelcek> em...
<angelcek> poglej
<angelcek> od kje do kje gres lahk
<angelcek> :)
<angelcek> start end
<bogdanov> crazy sm use nastimov
<bogdanov> nepali nc
<angelcek> kaj pa hocs narest?
<bogdanov> odflashat router :)
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov si siguren da si takoj po hardresetu k budala probal se telnetat? al pa poslat tftp image ? :)
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa..če si siguren da si vse probal.. http://voidmain.is-a-geek.net/redhat/wrt54g_revival.html      :D
<Pepelka> Void Main's Linksys WRT54G Revival Tip
<yang> bogdanov: tftp je "tricky" ker timeout pride zelo hitro
<yang> vcas mors veckrat probat
<yang> timeout je cca. 1-2 sekundi po hard resetu in traja
<yang> cca. 2 sek.
<yang> mislim, tftp boot reagira v dveh sekundah
<Sky[x]> ja sam tale v linku kle je napisal da te čaka ?
<Sky[x]> :D
<yang> nic ne caka
<yang> morda je tisto drugacen postopek
<Sky[x]> tole sem gledal http://voidmain.is-a-geek.net/redhat/wrt54g_revival.html
<Pepelka> Void Main's Linksys WRT54G Revival Tip
<CrazyLemon> tole je tazadnja možnost
<CrazyLemon> ko nič več ne dela
<CrazyLemon> k daš v failsafe mode router
<yang> je pa tudi dobra moznost, da kaj skuris, ce se zacnes igrati s pini
<CrazyLemon> res je..zato je zgoraj #include <stddisclaimer.h>
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Sky[x]> kaj pa naj bi to pomenil ? :D
<Sky[x]> #include <stddisclaimer.h>
<yang> mislim, bogdanov ce ti ne bo ratalo preko mreze, potem bi jaz to prepustil "profijem" in sicer to to pri nas ljudje z wlan-lj, tej dnevno flashajo
<bogdanov> hja
<bogdanov> kva da dam 50eu nov rutr je pa 50
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] jah..to je pač disclaimer..    v smislu če kj zajebeš si sam kriv :)
<CrazyLemon> yang a ti si pri lj-wlan ?
<Sky[x]> aha
<yang> ja
<andrejz> http://www.wiredvc.com/french-gendarmerie-308switch-85000-pcs-to-ubuntu-and-save/
<Pepelka> French Gendarmerie switch 85,000 PCs to Ubuntu and save €€€ | WiredVC | Venture Capital and Funding News
<Sky[x]> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/alternative-to-200-lines-kernel-patch.html
<Pepelka> Alternative To The "200 Lines Kernel Patch That Does Wonders" Which You Can Use Right Away ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<angelcek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKfZzxJEpbY
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Hajdi - Naš kuža
<angelcek> le kaj bo nas kuza in kaj bo se znjimmmmmmmmmmm
<angelcek> :D
<angelcek> A zjutraj ko delal se beli je dan
<angelcek> Se vracal nas kuza dom0v je zaspan
<angelcek> Nas kuza je priden in rada ga imam
<angelcek> Ceprav polezava v senci ves dan
<upd> lol.
<angelcek> teb je to smesno?
<upd> ahaha
<upd> da...
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mary02: VLC zvok zgine  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4573/new/posts/
<upd> !translate en sl emitting
<Pepelka> oddaja
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: VLC zvok zgine  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4573/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mary02: VLC zvok zgine  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4573/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: VLC zvok zgine  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4573/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UuV_ILuMvvc     <- zgleda cool :)
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Casino Jack  Trailer Official  [HD]  2010
<upd> !translate en sl you don't have to
<Pepelka> vam ne bo treba
<upd> !translate en sl you shouldn't have to
<Pepelka> vam ni treba
<upd> tud prov.
<angelcek> I can't stand the peace and quiet. All I want is a running a riot.
<angelcek> I can't stand the peace and quiet, Because all i want is a running.... RIOT!
<angelcek> blaaaaaa
<angelcek> :D
<hrga> je kdo od vas stestiral ze haiku os ?
<napsy> aha
<hrga> in, kak se ti zdi?
<napsy> not finished yet :)
<napsy> drugace pa zgleda obetavn
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mary02: VLC zvok zgine  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4573/new/posts/
<Grega> obstaja kak program v stilu google transpate, ki ga lahko preneses na disk in dela na ubuntuju?
<Grega> slo->ang
<bogdanov> re
<sasa84> juhuu
<CrazyLemon> Grega dont think so..ampak lahk ga pa naredis :>
<CrazyLemon> lp saša :)
<Grega>  20:06:36 up  6:19,  2 users,  load average: 45.26, 51.21, 45.23
<Grega> :>
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<Grega> can you beat that?!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: VLC zvok zgine  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4573/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> we can try! :>
<Grega>  20:31:39 up  6:44,  2 users,  load average: 154.00, 155.58, 108.27
<Grega> a mislis, da je kaj narobe? :))
<CrazyLemon> naah
<CrazyLemon> men zdj backend proces nabija cpu :S
<CrazyLemon> dokler ti lahk napišeš 'uptime' in dobiš nazaj neki
<CrazyLemon> je vse ok
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Grega> tak ene 15min traja, da dobis nekaj nazaj
<Grega> :)
<yang> bogdanov: ti je uspelo ?
<bogdanov> nope
<Kami> Grega: monitoring kaki uporabi, npr. cloudkick.com :>
<CrazyLemon> kami ti tale cloudkick kr dost oglašuješ..a si ti to naredu? :D
<sasa84> o CrazyLemon :D
<CrazyLemon> o CrazyLemon ??!??? po 70ih minutah o CrazyLemon ???
<sasa84> pardon no...nism vidla, sm delala nek druzga :P
<CrazyLemon> pft!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> :*
<CrazyLemon> tole je neopravičljivo :/
<napsy> crap, kok sm lacen
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gfajdi: Težave s Creative SB Audigy SE (snd-ca0106)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4564/new/posts/
<bogdanov> http://cgi.ebay.com/JTAG-Cable-Linksys-WRT54G-WRT54GS-WRT54GL-Brick-Repair-/230553237133?pt=COMP_EN_Routers&hash=item35ae0b368d
<bogdanov> :)
<Pepelka> JTAG Cable Linksys WRT54G WRT54GS WRT54GL Brick Repair - eBay (item 230553237133 end time  Dec-20-10 15:26:17 PST)
<Sky[x]> bogdanov si že kej zrihtov ?
<bogdanov> kje bi dobu tak kabl
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> ma nism
<CrazyLemon> si probu tist 30/30/30 repair?
<bogdanov> sm sm
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma čudn je da ne moreš se tftp-jat not
<bogdanov> http://slo-tech.com/forum/t349377
<Pepelka> de-brick Linksys WRT54GS - JTAG kabel @ Slo-Tech
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> pizda berm da bi mogu hard reset delat
<bogdanov> ce ni kj poskodavan pizda nc nepomaga
<CrazyLemon> torej...k si ga priklopu na pc..si naštimal static IP 192.168.1.x ? k če ni bil tapravi ip pol ti ne bo nč pomagal :D ..razn seveda da ga odpreš pa da se s pini igraš
<bogdanov> glej
<bogdanov> ruter mam navadno prklopeln
<bogdanov> wan u modem
<bogdanov> port 1 u pc
<bogdanov> ip addres
<bogdanov> 192.168.1.X
<bogdanov> netmask 255.255.255.0
<bogdanov> gateway 192.168.1.1
<bogdanov> NE PALi
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> kot prvo..modem sploh ne rabiš..glavno je da se povezeš z routerjem in nič več :)
<bogdanov> ja no sj nima veze
<bogdanov> sj probov tud tko
<CrazyLemon> pol si pa kabl nared pa se igraj s pini :)
<bogdanov> jah cebi naredu kabl neb blo treba s pini se igrt
<CrazyLemon> kam pa sploh gre kabl?
<bogdanov> kle ma prosto mrezo
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/m39HG.jpg       haha :)
<bogdanov> haha
<Grega> ce bi zdaj mel christian ubuntu bi dobil permission denied
<Grega> kdo si gre to zmislit, ej..
<Grega> svaka cast :)
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Grega> kaj ce mi mi naredili antichrist ubuntu edition?
<CrazyLemon> in damo not christian DNS strežnike tko da mal hecamo folk? :>
<Grega> ampak.. pol ne bo porn.com delal?!
<CrazyLemon> jp :>
<Grega> http://ubuntuce.com/screenshots/v5.0/access_denied.png
<Grega> noooooo
<CrazyLemon> sj..to je point "da mal hecamo folk" :D
<Grega> nesprejemljivo!
<CrazyLemon> po moje niti facebook ne dela..nism pa 100% :D
<Grega> haha
<Grega> cist mozno
<Grega> pa glasujzame!
<bogdanov> lol
<CrazyLemon> a glasujzame Å¡e vedno vztraja?
<Grega> ddddd
<Grega> hm, al pa ne?
<Grega> ubutuce mu je zadal koncni udarec
<Sky[x]> simpatije.si so umrle že lep cajt
<Sky[x]> pa men so ble boljš kot GS :>
<Sky[x]> GZ
<Grega> simpatije tud ne delajo?!
<Grega> omg
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mary02: VLC zvok zgine  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4573/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> res ne vem kam ta svet gre :(
<upd> ma kdaj je že to odletel oboje
<CrazyLemon> simpatije ne delajo...glasujzame ne dela... sux :/
<upd> naredi kakšno stran
<Grega> glasujzasimpatijo
<Grega> zmagovalna kombinacija
<bogdanov> haha
<Grega> glasujzasimpatijobook
<Grega> myglasujzasimpatijobook
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> 4 tozbe minimalno
<bogdanov> hh
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: VLC zvok zgine  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4573/new/posts/
<upd> !translate en sl Asynchronous
<Pepelka> asinhroni
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/erotika/kaj-vse-izda-oblika-zenskih-prsi/244467       povej mi kaksen karakter si :D
<Pepelka> Kaj vse izda oblika ženskih prsi? :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, si pa optimist, d bi me po tem ocenjeval :P
<CrazyLemon> sj te js ne bom po tem ocenjeval!
<CrazyLemon> sama se boš :p
<sasa84> oh, razkril si me...sm se že slekla vmes :P
<Grega> (pomoje laze)
<sasa84> jaz al CrazyLemon ? :P
<Grega> ti
<sasa84> res sm pogledala...pa ne vem kakšne oblike mam :P
<sasa84> morm koga druzga prost za mnenje :P
<Grega> jaz bi se ponudil, ampak.. sem ze vceraj failal, tako da..
<Grega> bo kdo drug danes najebal
<CrazyLemon> no..v demokraciji je moč
<CrazyLemon> tko da pofotkaj
<CrazyLemon> pa dj link
<CrazyLemon> pa se bomo skupaj odločl
<CrazyLemon> kaka si :D
<Grega> jaz bom pa vstran gledal
<CrazyLemon> mislim..glede na trditve italijanskega psihologa
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Grega> obljubim
<sasa84> CrazyLemon in Grega ...ma je mal bedn filing, d en prek neta drka na tvojo fotko :P
<Grega> mene ne moti
<CrazyLemon> aja..no bomo počakal da bogdanov gre spat..pa boš pol dala fotko
<sasa84> loooool
<sasa84> haha
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> ti morš
<sasa84> pa kle so mejbi še kšni otroc pa tko :P
<bogdanov> mors*
<bogdanov> ob 2h
<bogdanov> spat tko da naus docakov
<bogdanov> :>
<sasa84> buahahahah
<sasa84> jaz grem na čikca :S
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ah..sj sky itak ma ju3 zjutraj fax tko da tudi on gre kmalu.. tko da..to bo rešen in ne boš mela več nobenga izgovora
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> crazy nj ti bo
<Grega> jaz bom pa tud jutri loge pogledal..
<Grega> :))
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dj mail...ti bom poslala
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
 * bogdanov ni me
<sasa84> :P
<CrazyLemon> vidiš..bogdanov je šou..tko da lahk kle prilepiš :D
<sasa84> hahahahaha
<sasa84> ok, sam minutko :P
 * Grega gleda http://www.google.si/images?q=sasa's+boobs&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&hl=sl&tab=wi&biw=1280&bih=703
<Pepelka> sasa&#39;s boobs - Iskanje Google
<Grega> ali bo http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_Fw4BZ6O1Rrw/SucJTvjvPdI/AAAAAAAAEfs/GGIrK8J_cC4/s800/denise+milani.jpg
<Grega> ali http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Fw4BZ6O1Rrw/SucI8qgB_BI/AAAAAAAAEfM/bO1baY96d7g/s800/big+lady.jpg
<Grega> ali http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_yaUjjmgiZgw/TJWzshY_s6I/AAAAAAAAB5U/KP0rL-UJVlM/s1600/normal_Huge-Boobs.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lol @ NORMAL huge boobs :D
<sasa84> normal huge hahahaha
<sasa84> na čik...brb
<CrazyLemon> me prav zanima kako zgledajo abnormal huge :)
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> grem jaz spat ;)
<sasa84> pridni bodte ;)
<bogdanov> sj bi dau
<bogdanov> crazy sliko
<bogdanov> sam naus mogla spat pol
<bogdanov> :>
<sasa84> a on pa njegova lizika? :P
<bogdanov> ja
<sasa84> sam more met dobr fotoaparat, k bo treba oreng povečat, d bo kej vidt...pa d ne bo slaba resolucija :P
<CrazyLemon> no no !
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> na ircnetu mas eno hudo
<bogdanov> frikica
<bogdanov> haha je dala sliko mej kap
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> lol
<sasa84> lol
<bogdanov> jah
<CrazyLemon> a se ti zavedas da sasa pozna frikico
<CrazyLemon> :P
<sasa84> no, lahkonočko ;)
<bogdanov> 98%
<bogdanov> je kera
<bogdanov> irca
<bogdanov> je svoh bl
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> poznam eno dobro k se irca
<bogdanov> ;)
<bogdanov> ma nj pozna
<CrazyLemon> katero to :)
<bogdanov> bmk cej grda
<sasa84> lol
<bogdanov> tko ni nevem kva ni pa slaba
<bogdanov> katja
<bogdanov> una z kranja
<bogdanov> znas jo
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> nije losa za ircarku
<CrazyLemon> kako ne bom poznal katje! črna!
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> zdj je blons
<bogdanov> blond
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> prasica..pa nč ni omenla :s
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> ti se z saso
<bogdanov> kle mens
<bogdanov> tkoj to
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> JST PA Z PINI ZE 2 DNI
<bogdanov> :Y
<CrazyLemon> pa še vedno nč od tebe :D
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> sj tud nc nau
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<CrazyLemon> btk.. daš yangu 5€ pa bo on zrihtau :D
<sasa84> nočk ;)
<bogdanov> yang je legenda
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> kr sla je
<bogdanov> zih je grda
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> lol
<bogdanov> a ni
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov sam da ti povem..da se to vse da prebrat na irclogs.ubuntu.com
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> jah nj bere
<bogdanov> kaj a ni svoboda govora?
<CrazyLemon> seveda je!
<bogdanov> no vids
<bogdanov> ;)
<bogdanov> sicer nocm ZALT
<bogdanov> ampak tko vecinoma je tko ;)
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> ko nj najdem pine
<CrazyLemon> poguglaj..dost je takih tutorialov :)
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> kle ma
<bogdanov> 3223323x odprtih
<bogdanov> to je jajc use
<bogdanov> kupu bom rutr za 500eu
<bogdanov> dav delu
<CrazyLemon> http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Recover_from_a_Bad_Flash
<Pepelka> Recover from a bad flash - DD-WRT Wiki
<CrazyLemon> kle maš ql navodila
<bogdanov> ah
<CrazyLemon> vse lepo preber!
<bogdanov> VERZIJA
<CrazyLemon> ne grdo..ampak lepo!
<bogdanov> 5.1
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> a na silo
<bogdanov> al na lepo
<CrazyLemon> kaj verzija 5.1 ?
<bogdanov> mah drgac
<bogdanov> je
<bogdanov> verzija 5.1
<bogdanov> kot prjsne
<CrazyLemon> a si siguren?
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> 100%
<CrazyLemon> ker kok js vem obstaja wrt54gl v1.0 in v1.1
<CrazyLemon> and thats it
<bogdanov> gl
<bogdanov> ja imam
<bogdanov> G
<bogdanov> wrt54g
<CrazyLemon> PA TKO POVEJ
<CrazyLemon> jebote
<CrazyLemon> če je pis of šit...mora met L :D
<CrazyLemon> brez L ni nič! :D
<bogdanov> sam dau dobra pa moze
<CrazyLemon> sj so navodila tudi za G ..probaj..bl ga ne moreš zjebat :D
<bogdanov> hahaha
<bogdanov> zgleda je na xih
<bogdanov> k skoz utripa
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> jah..spodaj ti lepo piše
<CrazyLemon> če hitr utripa
<CrazyLemon> kaj je narobe
<bogdanov> ja
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem js mal tv gledat..ti pa si nehi sramoto delat pa pofixaj tale bogi router :D
<bogdanov> no no
<bogdanov> :>
<Sky[x]> ti ga bo crazy porihtov :P
<bogdanov> mah ta se sasko
<bogdanov> nemore
<bogdanov> bo pa rutr
<bogdanov> :>
<Sky[x]> haha
<Sky[x]> ket je saska da bi vidla tole zdj :P
<bogdanov> haha
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] tomzi: Openoffice Database In Microsoft Access  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4589/new/posts/
<upd> parapapa
<Sky-mobile> lp
<bogdanov> re
<Sky-mobile> re
<Sky-mobile> at je ze kej ratal ?
<bogdanov> stari ni
<bogdanov> iscem ker pin
<bogdanov> da se bo restartal
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> http://lookforitoverhere.com/5/unbrick-wrt54g-v5/
<bogdanov> evo temu je ratal
<Pepelka> Unbrick your WRT54G V5 | Look for IT over here
<bogdanov> prov ta verzija ista
<Sky-mobile> ql
<bogdanov> mah :D
<ups> ajooj ne najdem ure za kolokvij haha
#ubuntu-si 2011-11-14
<zdobersek> rise and shine, internet!
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> zdobersek, dobro jutro ;) http://s1-05.twitpicproxy.com/photos/large/446892600.jpg
<zdobersek> mmmm nafisa, jst bi tud :)
<nafisa> :)
<zdobersek> nc, later!
<kubanc> nafisa,  si tle?
<nafisa> sem
<bogdanov> jo crazyman
<CrazyLemon> jou
<bogdanov> kvasedela
<andrejz> CrazyLemon, ponedeljek je danes :)
<alyosha_sql> Å¡iiiimee
<alyosha_sql> dii si
<alyosha_sql> :D
<tnm_> a pozna kdo ksno firmo k so okvarja z omrežnimi rešitvami?
<CrazyLemon> andrejz res je
<CrazyLemon> zato lahko težiš alyosha_sql
<alyosha_sql> kaj lahko kdo te
<alyosha_sql> ži?
<CrazyLemon> andrejz teži
<CrazyLemon> da mu povemo kje bomo meli
<alyosha_sql> aja
<alyosha_sql> KJE?
<alyosha_sql> bowling?:D
<CrazyLemon> lahko tudi bowling
<alyosha_sql> wlda
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> samo da mamo na voljo večjo površino mize
<CrazyLemon> da bomo lahko matematiko delali
<CrazyLemon> :)9
<andrejz> kul
<andrejz> zdaj pa samo Å¡e tebe rabim, duskala
<andrejz> ej CL, kaj pa je s tistim mariborčanom? bo kaj od njega?
<duskala> andrejz: nimam se prostora
<andrejz> saj če se v centru ne strinjajo je komot v baru al pa bowlingu
<duskala> zapuscajo prostor
<duskala> grejo na drugo lokacijo
<duskala> tej dni
<duskala> tko da moj predlog je da se dogovorim v kitajski restavraciji ki je kot bar tud
<andrejz> kul
<duskala> pa se v centru mesta je dokaj
<duskala> majo dost miz
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ni odgovora :)
<andrejz> saj to se ni treba nekaj ful menit. razen če misliš kakšen powerpoint s projektorjem furat ;) Ponavadi pride par ljudi (3-5); recimo v Lj do10
<andrejz> kakšnega odgovora?
<andrejz> mi se recimo v LJ nismo nikoli menili
<andrejz> smo dal 2 al pa 3 mize skup in to je blo to :)
<duskala> bom sel dans na kavo pa sam omenu da bi to mel pa vsak neki soije pa je
<CrazyLemon> <andrejz> ej CL, kaj pa je s tistim mariborčanom? bo kaj od njega?
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> andrejz ni odgovora :)
<andrejz> aha, ok
<andrejz> lol
<andrejz> windows7 stability fail
<andrejz> popolnoma mi je zmrznil
<andrejz> sploh ne vem zakaj
<andrejz> tipkovnica & miška nehali odzivat
<alyosha_sql> zmenjkalo baterij:D
<CrazyLemon> izdajalec!!
<andrejz> sploh če na štromu laufa :)
<andrejz> lol @CL
<tnm_> ej kako se kej spoznate na all-in one PC-je?
<tnm_> je to dobra stvar?
<CrazyLemon> a misliš tiste "pcje" ki so znotraj ohišja od zaslona ?
<alyosha_sql> tako je
<alyosha_sql> to so al-in-one
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> pomoje so ql
<alyosha_sql> samo moras kupit malo bolsega
<alyosha_sql> nek za 500€ nebo neki preveč
<alyosha_sql> lenovo mislim da je naredu poln kup the all-in-one-jow
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> odvisno
<CrazyLemon> vsi so oni kul za libreoffice ter chrome
<CrazyLemon> torej..pisarniško delo
<CrazyLemon> :)
<tnm_> razmislam med all-in-one PC ali pa nettop racunalnikom..
<tnm_> sam  ce gledam ceno nettop+ nakup LCD zaslona ali pa all-in-one PC so cene priblizno iste...
<CrazyLemon> odvisno kaj rabiš oz. kaj počneš na pcju
<tnm_> jo
<tnm_> se strinjam
<tnm_> sam da na igrice pomislim gre cena prec 500€ gor...
<tnm_> sicer lahko uporabim onlive
<tnm_> pa prsparam
<tnm_> http://www.onlive.com/
<Pepelka> Welcome to OnLive
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<tnm_> 50$ na leto...
<CrazyLemon> kake igrice pa igraš da gre cena takoj 500€ gor
<tnm_> mislm tko no...
<tnm_> ce hoces dobro grafiko
<tnm_> PC+LCD zaslon 1000€ mi ne uide...
<CrazyLemon> a želiš 40" zaslon? če ja pol je tam nekje okrog 1000€ ja :D
<alyosha_sql> ma 40" kupim tv
<alyosha_sql> in priklopim na pc
<alyosha_sql> za pol manj
<andrejz> za 500€ dobiš že kar hudo kišto pa 150€ za LCD
<CrazyLemon> ma kubanc mal pretirava..ne mu zamerit no
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha_sql> za 600€ dobiš hud pc z grafično in pol ekran pač kar ti paše
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> kupiš lcd led tv za 400€ 32"
<CrazyLemon> ma za 400€ dobiš dober pc
<alyosha_sql> boljše ko  tako
<alyosha_sql> za 400 je dober je za 500 600 pa je hud:D
<alyosha_sql> grafična tud ida je dobra ane
<alyosha_sql> ugalvnem
<alyosha_sql> grem jaz delat kosilo
<CrazyLemon> pa še to je 400€ samo zaradi cene diska
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql boš bil doma čez cca 1 uro ?
<alyosha_sql> ker od te domače naloge
<alyosha_sql> lol
<alyosha_sql> disk računamo po starih cenah:D
<alyosha_sql> ja ja bom doma
<alyosha_sql> kr prid na obisk
<alyosha_sql> sj veš kje sem:D
<CrazyLemon> dobro ..te pokličem ko štartam
<alyosha_sql> ok
<CrazyLemon> da te ne bom pol čakal  tam
<tnm_> ma ne vem ci bi na nettopu lavfal virtual OS...
<nafisa> apčih!
<_slax0r_> nazdravje!
<CrazyLemon> jao..direkt v past si padu!
<nafisa> hvala
<nafisa> ja, CrazyLemon ... zdej ga obm pa pojedla
<nafisa> bom*
<nafisa> mmm, že diši
<_slax0r_> :O
<tnm> a kdo ve kako deluje xbmc...
<tnm> kako dobis ti serije, filme, muziko, itd...'
<tnm> ?
<christooss__> jo
<christooss__> tnm maš plugine
<christooss__> plus pač nafilaš musko v xbmc iz svojega kompa pa je
<tnm> prdvidevam da filme isto...
<tnm> al mas to ksn cloud account...
<CrazyLemon> xbmc ti ne priskrbi filmov
<CrazyLemon> samo predvaja jih
<CrazyLemon> :)
<_slax0r_> najbols da bi ti naredu se kokice :P
<CrazyLemon> to bi bil kul addon :p
<_slax0r_2> i hate winblows...
<bogdanov> :D
<_slax0r_2> bogdanov to me zih ti h4x4s
<_slax0r_2> :)
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> ce pa nocs dt roota
<bogdanov> :P
<_slax0r_2> ma sej ne rabs :)
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql
<nafisa> ej, kuko se syslog zbriše?
<CrazyLemon> tako da ga zbrišeš? :D
<_slax0r_2> >/var/log/syslog
<_slax0r_2> al pa
<_slax0r_2> cat /dev/null > /var/log/syslog
<_slax0r_2> zakaj pa hoces syslog pobrisat?
<nafisa> že imam razloge :D
<_slax0r_2> ce se hocis resit login
<_slax0r_2> loginov*
<_slax0r_2> potem se poglej
<_slax0r_2> lastlog
<_slax0r_2> last
<_slax0r_2> in lastb
<_slax0r_2> :)))
<_slax0r_2> v bistvu so ti trije bolj "tezki"
<_slax0r_2> ker so binarni
<_slax0r_2> in jih ne mores kar tako fejkat
<nafisa> ja no ... tud to bo mogoče prišlo prav
<nafisa> last vem ... ostalo pa ... sem zdajle zvedla :D
<nafisa> hvala
<nafisa> ma jih ne rabim fejkat
<nafisa> samo da niso preverljivi ...
<_slax0r_2> hmmm
<_slax0r_2> kaj pa pocnes ti tam? :)))
<_slax0r_2> ja ne vem kako je z recovery
<_slax0r_2> mogoce je bolj pametno
<_slax0r_2> da kake 2-3 minute pustis
<_slax0r_2>  /dev/urandom
<_slax0r_2> prek
<_slax0r_2> da je 100% prepisano
<nafisa> kaj morem torej v terminal po vrsti vpisat?
<_slax0r_> cat /dev/urandom > /var/log/wtmp &
<_slax0r_> cat /dev/urandom > /var/log/btmp &
<_slax0r_> cat /dev/urandom > /var/log/lastlog &
<_slax0r_> pustis kaki 2-3 minute
<_slax0r_> potem se pa
<_slax0r_> >/var/log/wtmp
<bogdanov> rm -f /var/log/wtmp && touch /var/log/wtmp
<bogdanov> :P
<_slax0r_> oz.
<_slax0r_> najprej killall -9 cat
<_slax0r_> pa potem
<_slax0r_> >/var/log/wtmp
<_slax0r_> >/var/log/btmp
<_slax0r_> >/var/log/lastlog
<bogdanov> slax0r
<bogdanov> toj ze prevec 1337
<_slax0r_> ni dovolj sam zbrisat, se zmeri lahko z recovery dobis nazaj
<_slax0r_> ma ni to nic 1337
<_slax0r_> toj cist logicno
<_slax0r_> :)
<_slax0r_> nafisa drugic pa rkit gor k bo poskrbu da se log file-i sploh ne bojo zapisal :D
<nafisa> aja ... ma ne ...
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> ne ne ...
<nafisa> last rabm
<nafisa> da vidim, kaj mi je delalo ...
<nafisa> samo ... če dam komu drugemu v roke komp ...
<nafisa> da prej pobrišem ...
<nafisa> hvala, _slax0r_
<_slax0r_> aja
<_slax0r_> potem pa ne rabis z urandom it prek
<_slax0r_> toj sam ce hoces se res skrit da si bla kdaj na tem kompu :)
<_slax0r_> dovolj je sam >/var/log/wtmp
<_slax0r_> pa mogoč še lastlog
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql če boš hotu zagnat PC ti bo javlo error :D
<CrazyLemon> ker ni sistema gor :)
<alyosha_sql> nebom hotu zagnat:D
<alyosha_sql> nic moram it se odpravit
<alyosha_sql> danes mamo preverjanjeee:D
<CrazyLemon> pojdi se odpravit :D
<alyosha_sql> ajd
<zdobersek> wawawiwa, sonce v LJ!
<bogdanov> svaka cast
<nafisa> http://s1-03.twitpicproxy.com/photos/large/447072277.jpg
<nafisa> zjutr :)
<_slax0r_> http://theunrealdreams.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/ph4.jpg
<_slax0r_> zvecer
<_slax0r_> :)
<nafisa> a to si ti si tko naredu?
<_slax0r_> zate my dear
<zdobersek1> lol
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> moje račune je dons zasulo s slikami ... :D
<nafisa> no, jst sem jih zasula
<nafisa> vse fotkam, kar je možno
<nafisa> pa tut vse objavm :D
<zdobersek1> nafisa: vse? res?
<CrazyLemon> http://zadovoljna.si/clanek/trend_report/talentka-jerca-se-je-slekla-za-mosko-revijo.html
<Pepelka> Zadovoljna.si - Talentka Jerica se je slekla za moško revijo
<CrazyLemon> ma kdo playboy pri roki?!?!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek1> tec na pumpo :)
<zdobersek1> FFS
<zdobersek1> faking network manager & faking atheros wifi
<nafisa> zdobersek1, kaj res, kaj res?
<nafisa> aja
<zdobersek1> nafisa: ja.
<nafisa> jah ... okol sebe ... kosilo ... sončka ... drevje ...
<nafisa> dnevno ... :D
<nafisa> kafico ...
<zdobersek1> kernel dam cist firsen gor, ce to ne pomaga, grem pa network manager naokol obrnat ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 wicd
<zdobersek1> !g wicd
<Pepelka> wicd - home http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<zdobersek1> bom kasnej pogledu
<zdobersek1> sam da zopet pridem do neta na laptopu
<nafisa> ha! očitno je bla na routerju kaka blokada?
<nafisa> wtf?
<nafisa> oz. modemu al kakorkol se že temu reče ...
<nafisa> zdaj mamo novega ...
<nafisa> pa delajo vse spletne strani na siolu
<nafisa> http://youtu.be/_jqpYE1Tn0k
<Pepelka> Adi Smolar - Genocid      - YouTube
<nafisa> ščurk je kriv, dokler je živ ...
<nafisa> pobijam jih ko zajce ... hitro in brez prič :D
<nafisa> _slax0r_, permission denided mi da ... tud če dam sudo prej ...
<_slax0r_> nafisa "sudo -i"
<_slax0r_> da vstopis v interaktiven root shell
<_slax0r_> ce pa se vedno ne gre
<_slax0r_> pa preglej mal
<_slax0r_> ownerje
<_slax0r_> in pravice
<nafisa> jst sem root ...
<nafisa> nea gre ...
<nafisa> grrrrrrrrrr
<_slax0r_> paste it
<_slax0r_> ls -l output tudi
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj ne gre?
<_slax0r_> last/lastb/lastlog izpraznit
<lynxlynxlynx> datoteke?
<lynxlynxlynx> pol najbrž res manjka w
<CrazyLemon> pazko is back!
<zdobersek1> koncno! android source code syncan!
<zdobersek1> :)
<andrejz> živjo
<lynxlynxlynx> o/
<anny> in vseeee tiho je bilo
<andrejz> o anny :)
<anny> živ, živ!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you da man!
<andrejz> CL, you got mail :P
<andrejz> duskala si tam?
<CrazyLemon> andrejz sem prebral ja :)
<andrejz> napiši kaj lepega
<andrejz> :)
<CrazyLemon> andrejz 'noč je..mrzlo je...neda se mi'
<CrazyLemon> evo..neki lepega
<CrazyLemon> ni haiku
<CrazyLemon> je pa blizu!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<nafisa> zelo blizu, ja
<andrejz> lol, haiku
<CrazyLemon> a vam odpre
<CrazyLemon> !g lubuntu
<Pepelka> lubuntu | light Ubuntu for faster computing http://lubuntu.net/
<CrazyLemon> niti
<CrazyLemon> !g lxde
<Pepelka> LXDE.org | Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment http://lxde.org/
<CrazyLemon> mi ne odpre :S
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo...napišem 'bob' v iskalno polje v FB
<CrazyLemon> in prvi rezultat je 'Robert Ludvik'
<zdobersek> kdo je ze to?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: who else could be da man?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1260-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1260-1/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne vem..andrej ga pozna.. ker sm pravkar vidu njegovo ime v mailu
<lynxlynxlynx> lugos
<lynxlynxlynx> sist
<zdobersek> s slo-techa se mi zdi znano
<lynxlynxlynx> it za ljubljanski zd
<CrazyLemon> teh it :D
<zdobersek> ne.
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhaR9886ijY
<Pepelka> CAPTION FAIL: Police Brutality      - YouTube
<andrejz> našel empathy bug :)
<CrazyLemon> youtube caption rocks :D
<andrejz> @CrazyLemon: Robert Ludvik je pri openoffice zraven
<andrejz> oziroma libre
<lynxlynxlynx> tudi ja
<zdobersek> jst sem nasu pa network manager bug!
<zdobersek> in ko ga bom fixal, bom dal fix na launchpad
<zdobersek> in boste potem v update-managerju gledal moje ime!
<zdobersek> (world domination must start somewhere)
<CrazyLemon> vsi so nekje zravn
<CrazyLemon> 'bob' je pri libreoffice
<CrazyLemon> andrejz pri empathy bug search
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pri network managerju
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kje pa si ti?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nowhere :(
<CrazyLemon> grem kr k mozilli!
<andrejz> on je pri piscih haikuja :P
<andrejz> *wannabe piscih
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e ne obvladam mojstrovino haikuja..ampak kmalu...patience
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> 5-5-3, ne?
<CrazyLemon> a ni 535 ?
<lynxlynxlynx> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/file/+bug/248619 <-- xD
<Pepelka> Bug #248619 in file (Ubuntu): “file incorrectly labeled as Erlang JAM file (OOo does not print on Tuesdays)”
<zdobersek> !g haiku format
<Pepelka> Haiku - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haiku
<zdobersek> 575
<CrazyLemon> i was closer!
<zdobersek> http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kruiku
<zdobersek> lol
<Pepelka> Kruiku - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija
<zdobersek> V vodnjaku deček
<zdobersek> s puščico v golem hrbtu
<zdobersek> plava mrtvaka
<zdobersek> fak no
<_slax0r_> nafisa si postimala?
<nafisa> nope ... nimam pravic za to
<_slax0r_> kako vpises ukaz?
<nafisa> jao ...
<nafisa> sudo -i pa uno, ko si napisal
<nafisa> kaj že ...
<nafisa> >/var/log/wtmp
<_slax0r_> ubuntu je cuden :)
<_slax0r_> probi sudo cat /dev/null > /var/log/wtmp
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<lynxlynxlynx> oj
<lynxlynxlynx> sasa84: ne morš prek sudo, ker bo že sudo dobil >
<lynxlynxlynx> bi mogla citirat, sam to je katastrofa pri sudo
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, ?
<nafisa> kaj ma pa sasa84 tu, lynxlynxlynx ???
<lynxlynxlynx> ups :)
<nafisa> bash: /var/log/wtmp: Permission denied
<sasa84> hihi
<lynxlynxlynx> sudo su -c "cat > /var/log/wtm"
<sasa84> men pa nč jasn kaj me lynxlynxlynx s 'sudo napada :P
<lynxlynxlynx> sudo make me a ... :P
<_slax0r_> ma ne vem
<_slax0r_> zakaj se ubuntovci
<_slax0r_> tko navajeni na ta sudo
<_slax0r_> ko ves da mas dost za delat kot root
<_slax0r_> sudo -
<_slax0r_> al pa
<_slax0r_> sudo -i
<_slax0r_> pa se ne rabs vec z tem prckat
<_slax0r_> na koncu pa normalen logout in toj to
<lynxlynxlynx> ja, sej zato su :)
<lynxlynxlynx> sudo ma samo dve prednosti: 1. lahko bolj podrobno določas pravice. 2. lahko nastaviš, da te žali, če se zmotiš pri geslu
<nafisa> wtm?
<nafisa> al wtmp?
<_slax0r_> wtmp
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<_slax0r_> lynxlynxlynx ze da lahk
<_slax0r_> pa ce mas sudo
<_slax0r_> mas lahk * v shadow za root
<_slax0r_> in je login onemogocen
<_slax0r_> gre se sam prek sudo
<nafisa> no, neki je Å¡lo preko ... to od lynxlynxlynx
<nafisa> čakam, k melje
<_slax0r_> ma sej sm ti reku
<_slax0r_> sudo -i
<_slax0r_> prej
<_slax0r_> pa potem use ostalo naprej brez sudo :)
<lynxlynxlynx> al pa še boljš, sploh nimaš root uporabnika
<nafisa> -c sem Å¡la
<_slax0r_> najbols pa
<_slax0r_> nardis uporabnika
<_slax0r_> mu das uid 0
<_slax0r_> brez gesla
<_slax0r_> in mi posles svoj ip naslov
<_slax0r_> 3:)
<nafisa> ja ja ja
<nafisa> sanjaj
<_slax0r_> ne rabim
<nafisa> pa saj mam že na routerju blokirane vse take porte
<_slax0r_> ker nekater folk je res tko pritegnjen
<_slax0r_> :D
<nafisa> jst Å¡e pdf tko zaklenem ... da mi kolega ne vdre not v pdf pa da se na trepalnice slika
<_slax0r_> ma ves kaj ti povem na tole :)
<_slax0r_> vse je mozno
<_slax0r_> vprasanje je sam casa in volje
<_slax0r_> :)
<nafisa> ja, je ...
<nafisa> ma ... to ti govorim
<nafisa> da se bolj zavarujem, ko en navadn uporabnik računalnika
<_slax0r_> lol
<_slax0r_> js sm zasciten kot severni medved :D
<sasa84> kok se sicr skensla folk, k se prklop na tvoj router?
<sasa84> pač...tud če maš geslo?
<sasa84> ok...razn tistga, d naštimaš kdo lohk dostopa do routerja
<_slax0r_> kako pa nastimas kdo ima dostop do routerja?
<_slax0r_> :)
<sasa84> tiste MAC naslove al kwa že...
<_slax0r_> MAC se da spoofat
<_slax0r_> kako ga spravis iz routerja
<_slax0r_> najprej pocakas na pozno uro ko ga ne bo gor
<_slax0r_> da ti slucajno ne sniffa
<_slax0r_> in potem zamenjas geslo
<_slax0r_> z nekim pravim geslom
<_slax0r_> pa vsaj WPA-PSK uporabljat
<sasa84> ne ne... to ni pene
<_slax0r_> geslo naj bo pa kar dolgo, vsaj enih 16 znakov
<sasa84> fora je v tem... npr. d ti fotr vleče torrente in bi ga člouk skenslu :P
<_slax0r_> ah
<_slax0r_> :)
<_slax0r_> kaj pa vem, odvisno od routerja :)
<sasa84> linklsys wrt54gl :9
<_slax0r_> ddwrt?
<_slax0r_> no skratka
<_slax0r_> wrt54gl ma linux os
<_slax0r_> in ssh port da se lahko konektas gor
<_slax0r_> iptables -A FORWARD -s fotrovip -j DROP
<_slax0r_> :)
<sasa84> dej povej po človešk :P
<_slax0r_> a si posodabljala kaj firmware na routerju mogoce?
<_slax0r_> na ddwrt
<_slax0r_> al pa tomato?
<sasa84> nč nč
<sasa84> čak, te bom kliknla, k mam vprašanej zate :P
<_slax0r_> yay
<sasa84> wihaaaa
<sasa84> gremo privatkat :P
<_slax0r_> do not disturb now...cybering in progress :P
<sasa84> ouje!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJCy8i9m6xE#t=50s
<Pepelka> LG Optimus Hyper Facade in Berlin - Long Version.flv      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> hud video
<CrazyLemon> pa -#t=50s
<CrazyLemon> :D
 * sasa84 ugrizne CrazyLemon v nogo
<CrazyLemon> spet ti tečnoba :D
<sasa84> mhm! :))
<CrazyLemon> tale 'bob' je zanimiv
<CrazyLemon> ma ful poceni pogovore pa to
<CrazyLemon> če jih pa rabiš
<CrazyLemon> pol pa plačaš 1€/m
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> min*
<CrazyLemon> Informacije o številkah naročniških telefonov
<CrazyLemon> na območju Slovenije
<CrazyLemon> 1188; 1188++
<CrazyLemon> (povezava na želeno številko)
<CrazyLemon> 1,3750 € (prva minuta)
<CrazyLemon> 0,8130 € (nadaljna minuta)
<CrazyLemon> haha
<zgaga> kdo od vas uporabil kdaj jquery?
<CrazyLemon> wow
<CrazyLemon> definitivno moramo enkrat naredit
<CrazyLemon> supertuxkart turnir
<CrazyLemon> :D
<anny> kajjeto?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.playdeb.net/software/SuperTuxKart
<Pepelka> PlayDeb.net Beta - Information for SuperTuxKart
<sasa84> supertux je zakon!!!
<CrazyLemon> you got that right girl!
<anny> kaj je supertux?
<CrazyLemon> anny je pa tapravi troll :D
<anny> *cepeta z nogami od besa*
<anny> aha: majhna igra za velike fantke
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 si slišala.. anny pravi da si velik fantek
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> oooo
<sasa84> zkaj punčke ne smemo igrc igrat al kaj? :((
<zdobersek1> tuxkart je zakon
<sasa84> tud :)
<zdobersek1> se da to online igrat?
<anny> punčke igramo drugačne igre
<sasa84> ampak supertux pa še bolš :))
<christooss__> jo jo
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 sm guglal pa nič pametnega najdu :(
<sasa84> anny, ja vem d kej druzga...sam supertux je tud fajn :P
<sasa84> christooss__, wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
 * sasa84 skoč christooss__ v naročje
<anny> sej sej,se strinjam
<christooss__> :)
<sasa84> ups, sj vem d nimam 20 kil :P
 * CrazyLemon downloada supertuxkart 0.7.3
<anny> :)
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: CHALLENGE ACCEPTED
<christooss__> ni panike sasa84
<sasa84> :))
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 you are fighting a battle that is already lost!
<christooss__> kako ste folk ful igrce nabijate
<christooss__> najbol
<christooss__> games for ever :)
<CrazyLemon> js jih drugače ne igram..sam mi je dougčas
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: mislu sem multiplayer implementation
<CrazyLemon> pa nobenga filma nimam
<zdobersek1> same here :/
<CrazyLemon> pa sm se odloču supertuxkart zalaufat
<anny> je kakšna bližnjica za konzolo?
<CrazyLemon> ALT + F2 'gnome-terminal'
<CrazyLemon> če je to bližnjica :P
<CrazyLemon> al pa ctrl + alt + t
<CrazyLemon> (to je bližnjica)
<anny> :)
<anny> dobr, saj vem, da sem troll
<CrazyLemon> anny mi te sprejmemo taka kot si
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: hvala.
<CrazyLemon> če smo zdoberseka sprejeli
<CrazyLemon> sprejmemo tudi tebe
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek1> I NO TROLL, U TROLL
<anny> hvala, hvala
<anny> zlati ste!
<zdobersek1> I NO GOLD, U GOLD
<CrazyLemon> zanimiv je tale chrome.. če greš pod chrome://downloads    medtem k neki downloadaš...sta tam dva gumba
<anny> mislila sem na sudo apt-get v konzoli...že igram
<CrazyLemon> "Prekini" pa "Prekliči" :D
<anny> ja..
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: ce prekines, lahk potem nadaljujes
<zdobersek1> ce preklices, not that much.
<anny> en gumb je za prekinitev - da potem še dawnloadaš
<CrazyLemon> jah..zakaj ne bi mogu preklicat...in nato spet nadaljevat z downloadom ? :)
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: ker se ti ne splaca!
<anny> ker te pol chrome ne zastopi!
<zdobersek1> DLjas 500MB, ce preklices, se ti vse zbrise
<zdobersek1> in potem jovo na novo
<christooss__> wget -c uporabiš pa je
<zdobersek1> tell that to chrome!
<christooss__> kaj je to chrome?
<christooss__> a tist k daš na gume da se svetjo
<zdobersek1> chromium ubistvu
<zdobersek1> sej smo odprtokodni!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 men se zdi da supertux podpira multiplayerja
<christooss__> itak da podpira
<christooss__> :)
<christooss__> ;P
<zdobersek1> prek internetov?
<zdobersek1> al sam prek ene tipkovnice?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 ne vem če prek internetov
 * sasa84 bi CrazyLemon zbombardirala z mafini :P
<zdobersek1> sasa84: dej se mene :)
<CrazyLemon> uff
<CrazyLemon> a čokoladni?????
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..0.7.3 supertuxkart sucks
<CrazyLemon> ker na tisti snežni dirki
<CrazyLemon> ni mogoče cheatat več
<CrazyLemon> so postavli zid :(
<christooss__> lol
<christooss__> in zato igra sux
<christooss__> n1
<zdobersek> hahahah
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa??
<CrazyLemon> tako sm bil vedno prvi
<christooss__> a je kdo unreal torunament 2004 igral na linuxu
<CrazyLemon> zdej nebom več!
<zdobersek> ker nima online multiplayerja, zato sux.
<christooss__> CrazyLemon there is always a way to win
<zdobersek> christooss__: mislim, da sem ga igral ze na linuxu, ampak dooooolg nazaj
<zdobersek> kaka 3 leta
<zdobersek> ma se niti ne spomnem, ce je bil 2004
<zdobersek> ampak ce je bil na linuxu, je vredu delal.
<christooss__> aha
<christooss__> k ut goty verzija dela prfektno
<christooss__> pa zdej sprobavam kateri Å¡e delajo
<christooss__> na mojem old old kišti
<zdobersek> lahko noc!
<sasa84> nč, grem tud jst spat :)
<sasa84> nočk
<lynxlynxlynx> nn
<sasa84> nočka :)
<tr43nd> lp
#ubuntu-si 2011-11-15
<tnm_> hey
<tnm_> a ma kdo xbox 360 doma?
<andrejz> živjo
<andrejz> duskala še od tebe rabim termin (pa unega hipotetičnega mariborčana CrazyLemon) pol pa lahko napišem novico
<andrejz> p.s. CrazyLemon: Lubuntu ma svoj software center
<andrejz> sicer je precej skromnejši od Ubuntujevega, ampak ga pa ma :)
<neett> vedno ko nekaj kopiram, pa dam show desktop
<neett> mi vec ne kaze nepredka kopiranja
<neett> oO
<tnm__> kje so shranjene nastavitve programom ter iger?
<zdobersek> neett: sistem? desktop environment?
<neett> 11.10 gnome shell
<tnm__> ubuntu 11.04
<zdobersek> tnm__: najveckrat v ~/.config mapi
<zdobersek> lahko pa si program v /home/uporabnik ustavri tud svojo mapo in tam notr hrani nastavitve
<zdobersek> neett: tam zgleda si nimajo urejenga  appleta za to ...
<zdobersek> v 11.04 se ti stvar lepo prestavi v notifcation area
<neett> nerodno je samo ce kaj vecjega kopiiras,.. tak ko zaj prek mreze na usb disk 3gb fajl
<neett> pa nasploh je kopiranje na usb na ubuntu pocasno u pm,. vsaj pri meni
<neett> kopira, se vstavi, kopira se vstavi
<zdobersek> na 11,04 mi pr kopiranju na/z USB leti do ~95% ful hitro, pol se pa ustavi pa strajka kako minuto ...
<neett> meni se že medtem ustavla, samo za 2-3s,.. pred koncem pa vstavi skoraj za minuto tudi
<neett> pa to na vseh dosedanjih buntujih od hardya naprej
<zdobersek> nc, house time
<napsy> ustavi se zaradi tega, ker se ne zapisuje takoj na napravo ampak v buffer
<napsy> cez nekaj casa pa se zacne dejansko zapisovat na napravo
<neett> zakaj pa je to dobro :D ?
<napsy> zaradi performancnih razlogov
<neett> samo zadeva deluje slabse ko na winxp, win7
<neett> :P
<napsy> nebi vedu ne uporablam windowsov
<neett> jaz naceloma tudi ne, kolko vidim pri folku ki jim winse nalagam,..
<neett> uporablja kdo tu dejansko unity?
<andrejz> jaz dejansko uporabljam :)
<andrejz> zadovoljen
<neett> posteno :) mani se niti ne vrstica vec ne pokaze
<neett> nevem kaj sem delal
<neett> :P
<andrejz> za to pa obstaja unity-reset
<andrejz> sicer ga meni nikoli ni bilo treba uporabiti
<neett> kak pa naj zazenem unity reset? ce ne vidim nikjer nobenega menuja
<neett> alt+f2 al alt+f1 tuji nedela
<andrejz> saj maš terminal
<andrejz> unity --reset
<neett> to ti pravim, kak naj zazenem terminal, ce mi noben menu nedela,...pa kombinacije tipk
<neett> al kar tu v gnomu picim to :P
<andrejz> v gnome terminalu
<neett> gnome terminalu, zaj ko sem v gnome shell prijavlen
<neett> ni mi treba bit v unity ?
<andrejz> ja
<neett> ok
<neett> :P
<andrejz> dela?
<neett__> pa lol, kar 3x sn gor
<CrazyLemon> torej..ne dela :>
<neett__> komu zaj to ?
<neett__> andrejz, dela
<andrejz> ok
<neett__> samo xchat, zaprem, unity kaze kot da ne laufa
<neett__> te pa sn 3x oline :P
<neett__> online
<neett__> morem minimirat da je ok
<CrazyLemon> andrejz nemorem verjet..na facebooku si! :>
<andrejz> to se teb zdi
<neett> pa ka majo z totim alt+right click
<neett> ubuntu je grato zatezen :D
<nafisa> moj se je navadu na kletvico "Å¡ajbe!" ... ala windowsi :D
<neett> haha
<neett> v gnome clasic je gornji panel ogaben,..
<nafisa> a gnome shell na ubuntu 11.10?
<nafisa> bljak!
<andrejz> unity ftw :)
<nafisa> jst sem si še isti dan dala nazaj 11.04 pa v klasični način brez učinkov!
<nafisa> do konca podpore ... pol pa mint al pa debian :P
<zdobersek> shell ftw!
<andrejz> ne ne, nafisa 12.04 te bo prepričal :)
<nafisa> ne verjamem
<nafisa> čedalje bolj rinejo na windows look pa funkcionalnost
<nafisa> bljak
<nafisa> Å¡ajbe!
<neett> Å¡ajbe :P
<nafisa> ubuntu postaja vse bolj ko ene navadne Å¡ajbe!
<nafisa> (sranje v prevodu) :D
<andrejz> meni se zdi unity boljš kot tole - http://media.askvg.com/articles/images2/Windows_8_Start_Screen.png
<neett> to itak
<CrazyLemon> <nafisa> čedalje bolj rinejo na windows look pa funkcionalnost
<CrazyLemon> lol? :)
<CrazyLemon> kako je unity podoben windowsu? :D
<CrazyLemon> do tell :)
<zdobersek> it iz, liek, teh same
<zdobersek> tale gitorious je pa pocasen k drek ...
<nafisa> Å¡ibam na vlak
<nafisa> ajde
<CrazyLemon> http://gawker.com/5848653/reddits-child-porn-scandal
<Pepelka> Reddit's Child Porn Scandal
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: lej kak bezi, ko jo prtisnes v kot :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek če pa gre na vlak no..
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: NO EXCUSES
<lynxlynxlynx> a kdo pozna kej podobnega cafepress pri nas?
<CrazyLemon> kaj je cafepress?
<zdobersek> !g cafepress
<Pepelka> CafePress.com http://www.cafepress.com/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: CafePress ^
<CrazyLemon> custom t-shirts?
<CrazyLemon> "dost" je tega pri nas
<lynxlynxlynx> ma ni sam custom shirts
<lynxlynxlynx> podštacunco lahko odpreš in pol prodajajo tvoje motive na vseh vrstah izdelkov k'jih majo
<lynxlynxlynx> narediš dezijn za majco in maš takoj na voljo še puloverje, kapce, nalepke in drugo
<CrazyLemon> um..ne..tega nisem zasledil pri nas :)
<lynxlynxlynx> bi blo idealno tud za ubuntu.si robo
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: do you feel business-man-like?
<lynxlynxlynx> oni sicer tud pošiljajo sem, ampak traja preveč
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx hah.. ubuntu.si ma verjetno okrog 50+ majic v kiberpipi.. tko da nekak dvomim da bi bil naval na puloverje/ kape :D
<lynxlynxlynx> razmišlji dolgoročno
<lynxlynxlynx> pa če samo nase pomislim - kratkih majic imam preveč in bi vedno raje vzel dolgoroko
<andrejz> ma ja
<andrejz> za ubuntu.si majce je tako, da je folk jokal da bi ful mel majce, ful mel majce
<andrejz> zdej k pa so se jih pa nobenmu ne da it vzet / jih ne potrebujejo več
<andrejz> mogoče bi šla "prodaja" boljš, če bi se prek kakšne take stvari lahko online naročalo
<lynxlynxlynx> ja, pa a se jih sploh kej promovira?
<CrazyLemon> zdej nič več..ko so bile majice aktualne smo jih promovirali...ampak ne moreš promovirat "wii imamo majice ? tist k bi jih rad mel naj gre v kiberpipo!" :)
<CrazyLemon> s/?/!
<lynxlynxlynx> ko pa ni prostora
<lynxlynxlynx> pred ubuntu uricami bi se lahko pobiralo naročila in se potem majce prinese na urice
<andrejz> točno tako, ubuntu urice so ključ do uspeha :)
<andrejz> al pa če se nekoga dobi da po pošti pošilja
<andrejz> duskala si tam?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek Today we're releasing the open source code for Android 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich at http://goo.gl/ApIdB.
<Pepelka> Downloading the Source Tree | Android Open Source
<CrazyLemon> go build it!!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ze dljam!
<zdobersek> sam gre pocas, ker je linija nestabilna
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pa si vidu kak pc moraš met da zbuildaš? :>
<andrejz> lol kaj ti bo koda brez gonilnikov
<andrejz> a ni nekaj 16 gb rama a
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: CHALLENGE ACCEPTED
<CrazyLemon> andrejz 16 al pa 32 celo
<CrazyLemon> nisem prepričan
<andrejz> to moj netbook za Å¡alo prebavi
<zdobersek> obratno, ubistvu
<zdobersek> tvoj netbook je za salo prebavljen :)
<CrazyLemon> Android ICS Will Require 16GB RAM To Compile
<CrazyLemon> It will take 5 hours to compile on a dual quad-core 2+GHz workstation, and need 80GB disk space for all AOSP configs.
<andrejz> a ni to malo perveč hard core?
<andrejz> Chrome is the new no. 2 - http://gs.statcounter.com/#browser-ww-weekly-201136-201145
<lynxlynxlynx> whaa
<Pepelka> StatCounter Global Stats - Browser, OS, Search Engine including Mobile Market Share
<CrazyLemon> je..ker nočejo da vsak zdobersek builda android ter ga deploya :D
<lynxlynxlynx> pa kaj to delajo :S
<lynxlynxlynx> this is madness
<zdobersek> madness?
<zdobersek> bo kdo drug nadaljeval ... ?
<lynxlynxlynx> combo breaker
<zdobersek> ...
<zdobersek> THIS IS SPARTA!
<zdobersek> kva je to, 27 ljudi na kanalu, pa noben noce sodelovat
<andrejz> kar navad se
<andrejz> :)
<CrazyLemon> its the ubuntu way!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<andrejz> CrazyLemon daj napiši novico za ubuntu urice, ko rad pišeš
<zdobersek> yay, 0 °C v LJ!
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ti si težil
<CrazyLemon> ti piši
<CrazyLemon> :>
<andrejz> no saj zdaj ti pa še za novico težim :)
<CrazyLemon> andrejz sej maš template
<CrazyLemon> copy/paste iz tastarih ubuntu uric
<CrazyLemon> pa je
<lynxlynxlynx> a to bojo v petek?
<andrejz> no vidš, da znaš, CrazyLemon ;)
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ak3RvMevQNNMdFlFOGpwcjRzNFVndFM2alZJS0tNWUE&hl=en_US#gid=0
<Pepelka> Moved Temporarily
<lynxlynxlynx> ah
<andrejz> lynxlynxlynx zrihtaj koga za MB
<andrejz> za urice
<lynxlynxlynx> ne poznam skor nobenih Å¡tajercev
<andrejz> duskala si tam?
<andrejz> @duskala jaz sem novico kar objavil tako da sporoči datum za črnomelj pa še to dodamo
<CrazyLemon> A question was asked in a language (Japanese) spoken by
<CrazyLemon> none of the registered software-center in Ubuntu answer contacts.
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga js dobim mail če je japanese
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ko boš mel DOST časa..bo treba tale plugin fajn popucat
<CrazyLemon> ker če greš urejat v punbb tist post...zgleda obupno
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ti pa bi tudi lahko drug naslov novice izbral..in ne istega :)
<CrazyLemon> hah..celo folk iz gov.si je na ubuntu.si..fensi! :)
<lynxlynxlynx> a špijuniš?
<lynxlynxlynx> https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/search/posts/user/4490/ <-- mount ma parameter za tole
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx pol pa odgovori ane! :D
<lynxlynxlynx> openid :P
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx spam :>
<miha> jej, mal se nauču Service pr androidu.. torej da ne crkne ko grem vn iz aplikacije oz Activity :D
<miha> zdj pa sam da kej uporabnega dela
<miha>    // start the service explicitly.
<miha> 	      // otherwise it will only run while the IPC connection is up.
<miha> 	      startService(intent);
<miha> 	
<miha> 	      bindService(intent,mConnection, 0);
<CrazyLemon> seveda crkne
<CrazyLemon> zalaufaj mal več aplikacij
<CrazyLemon> pa boš vidu kak ga android lepo killa
<CrazyLemon> :P
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa..pozdravljen miha..zamenjaj pepelkin feed..hvala :>
<miha> kir feed
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu.si ..ker le :)
<miha> kaj ste naredl :D
<CrazyLemon> nič..kaj si ti naredu?? :>
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/posts_feed/atom/
<CrazyLemon> tega uporabi..hvala <3
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> al pa rss..thats fine too :)
<miha> Povezava neuspešna
<miha>       
<miha>       
<miha>       
<miha>       
<miha>       
<miha>         
<miha>         
<miha>           Pri vzpostavljanju povezave s stranjo www.ubuntu.si je bila zahteva zavrnjena.
<miha> https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/feed/rss/
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/posts_feed/atom/
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> tega uporabi..hvala <3
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> al pa rss..thats fine too :)
<Seniorita> miha (unaffiliated/miha) je zahteval sledečo operacijo:
<miha> hm sm dal še enkrat, čeprav je že blo to
<CrazyLemon> hvala :)
<miha> :D
<miha> zabavn tale service
 * miha hoče svoj mesendžer :D
<zgaga> !t en sl ripoff
<Pepelka> Goljenje do gole kože
<zdobersek> ahahhahha
<CrazyLemon> loooooooooooooooooool
<CrazyLemon> oh fck..ta je pa huda :D
<lynxlynxlynx> ripoff + tr ~ for profit
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> ket ste zdj vsi ?
<CrazyLemon>  <-
<Sky[x]> ker telefon se pslsca zdj kupt drug tedn ? :D
<CrazyLemon> glede na to da si gorenc..ti se verjetno noben ne splača :D
<Grega> a je lahko clovek odvisen od pasjanse?
<Grega> ..ker mislim, da imam problem..
<lynxlynxlynx> 1st world problem
<Grega> shit
<lynxlynxlynx> če hočeš neki bolj stimulativnega: einstein
<Grega> einstein?
<lynxlynxlynx> http://libregamewiki.org/Einstein_Puzzle
<Pepelka> Einstein Puzzle - Libregamewiki
<Grega> oh no!
<Grega> hmmmm
<Grega> Einstein said that only those with an intelligence quotient of 98 percentile and higher should be able to solve it.
<Grega> challenge accepted!
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<Grega> hm :>
<Sky[x]> recimo  v rangu kak
<Sky[x]> galaxy s2 recimo
<miha> S2 je dobra ideja ja.. jst ze z S zelo zadovoljn
<Sky[x]> aja hehe
<Sky[x]> pac pr simobilu orto za vedno lepo dobis 3GB na mesec :)
<Sky[x]> kar mi je supr :)
<Sky[x]> drgac so pa dons dal PREPROSTO paket ven kar je pa tud dobr
<miha> no.. S je kr fajn, sam S2 ma večji zaslon, dual core procesor pa ful boljšo kamero
<miha> tak da.. jst ti priporočam ane
<Sky[x]> ceprov galaxy note
<Sky[x]> bo pa se vedcji :D
<Sky[x]> nekej med mobitelom pa ktabclo :D
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oebqlzblfyo
<Pepelka> Velocity Europe, Artur Bergman, "Full Stack Awareness"      - YouTube
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1262-1: Light Display Manager vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1262-1/
<sajko> ahoj
<sajkec> O_o
<Sky[x]> lp
<sajkec> kako?
<nafisa> nafi ma vročinoooooooooooooooooooooo
<andrejz> a v dobrem al slabem smislu
<Grega> i am the terminator!!
<sajkec> show me
<Grega> you have been terminated!
<Grega> anyone else?
<CrazyLemon> o/
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] note je cigla
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: ka pa ti m
<Sky[x]> hehe glih pisem ti kva ti misls o telefonu
<CrazyLemon> S2 je odlična izbira
<Sky[x]> Note je cigla a sej zato ga pa ne bom cakov :)
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] zakaj bi ga čakal?
<CrazyLemon> sej je že pri mobitelu
<Sky[x]> ok S2 pol jah nc v petk ga iskt a kdo ve kako je kej z zalogami ? :D
<Sky[x]> simobil :)
<CrazyLemon> a bo simobil sploh dobu notea ?
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] je pa res da zdej pride k mobitelu/simobilu Galaxy Nexus :)
<CrazyLemon> blah
<CrazyLemon> Nexus/Galaxy Prime
<Sky[x]> to je pa tanov ane ?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<Sky[x]> kasna je pa kej razlika po specifikacijah ?
<CrazyLemon> pa verjetno bo kr 4.0 gor
<Sky[x]> sem symbian user se pa sploh nism navdusen nad 4.0 nv zakva :)
<CrazyLemon> nexus prime ma večji zaslon
<CrazyLemon> ~4.6
<CrazyLemon> po mojem mnenju tudi lepše zgleda
<Sky[x]> 	aha se kej ?
<CrazyLemon> boljšo baterijo ma
<CrazyLemon> res pa je da ma 5MP flash
<CrazyLemon> camero*
<CrazyLemon> ampak po moje je dovolj dobra da se ne opazi razlike :)
<CrazyLemon> pa še prvi boš dobu posodobitve :)
<CrazyLemon> medtem ko pri S2 boš mogu čakat samsunga
<Sky[x]> ma ja sej to ...
<Sky[x]> kok kej traja za updejt ?
<Sky[x]> htc ma to kej boljs resen ?
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa vem..vsi so obljubli da bo čim krajši čas
<CrazyLemon> nekak neverjamem v to
<Sky[x]> kako je pa v praksi ? :D
<CrazyLemon> ne vem kak je letošnjem letu
<CrazyLemon> vem da na začetku je bilo obupno
<CrazyLemon> smo čakal tudi dobrih 6-10mesecev po izidu da smo dobili updejt
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Sky[x]> samsung ?
<CrazyLemon> ne bi vedu kako je pri samsungu
<CrazyLemon> ti bo miha povedal on ma S-a
<CrazyLemon> :)
<andrejz> lol al pa ga pa sploh ne dobiš (od samsunga)
<andrejz> tako kot jaz :)
<andrejz> moraš it na forume iskat
<CrazyLemon> jah..to pa ni nujno da je samsung krivec
<CrazyLemon> ker če je tvoj telefon prešvoh pol itak ne boš dobu updejta
<CrazyLemon> in ga potem moraš rootat ter custom rom gor dat
<andrejz> ja to itak vem, da ne bo Å¡el moj na 4.0
<andrejz> samo oblubljal so 2.2. pa ga niso dal
<andrejz> fora je v tem imaš model A
<CrazyLemon> jah nam niso oblubl nič..in nič nam niso dali :D
<andrejz> potem imaš pa model B, ki je isti kot model A, samo da ma novejši andorid gor
<CrazyLemon> ok..2.1 naj bi bil Å¡e official.. :D
<Sky[x]> andrejz: ka pa mas za en telefon ti ?
<andrejz> Spico
<andrejz> bbl
<Sky[x]> kdaj ap je splh prsu ven S2 ?
<lynxlynxlynx> defy+ ma ip67 :D
<CrazyLemon> enkrat maja
<CrazyLemon> mogoče celo prej
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx sj ne iščemo army phone :D
<lynxlynxlynx> zame :)
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡ele dans zvedu, da obstaja
<CrazyLemon> tudi js sm zdej prvič slišal za defy+
<lynxlynxlynx> pametniki so se mi zmer zdel prekrhki
<CrazyLemon> a ni bil defy s fizično tipkovnico?
<lynxlynxlynx> ne
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=3514&idPhone2=4098
<Pepelka> Motorola DEFY vs. Motorola DEFY+ - GSMArena.com
<tr43nd> lp
<christooss_> jo jo
<tr43nd> o, zdravo
<tr43nd> a si napolnil?
<tr43nd> :)
<christooss_> napolnil?
<tr43nd> jaa
<tr43nd> da ne bos z prazno okoli tekal
<tr43nd> :)))
<christooss_> :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ! a ju slišiš? tr43nd sprašuje christooss_a če te je napolnil!  kak sta nesramna!
<tr43nd> malo heca
<tr43nd> jUUhUuuu
<christooss_> :)
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<christooss_> kes sasa84
<sasa84> ah, christooss_ bi me lohk napolnu CrazyLemon :)))
<sasa84> :P
<christooss_> :)
<tr43nd> :)
<christooss_> the things you learn on Ubuntu.si :)
<sasa84> njemu več stvari dovolim kt teb... to zto, k smo skup špilal OA :P
<CrazyLemon> christooss_ a jo slišiš?? odprto povabilo na odprto mednožje..obviously
<tr43nd> OA ?
<sasa84> open arena :D
<tr43nd> aja
<christooss_> :)
<sasa84> hihi
<sasa84> in drugač? ste kej pridni? ,)
<christooss_> smo smo
<christooss_> ful
<tr43nd> ja
<christooss_> pa ti
<tr43nd> zihr se brije
<christooss_> a če se pa brije pa ne sme jokat :)
<tr43nd> :))
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> pa itak d sm pridna ;)
<sasa84> učim se latinščino :P
<tr43nd> lepo
<sasa84> obupna je :P
<tr43nd> christooss_, kako si si ono pank frizuro zrihtal ?
<christooss_> djabe
<christooss_> :)
<christooss_> plačaš
<christooss_> pa je
<christooss_> ne sej ne no
<tr43nd> a res ?
<lynxlynxlynx> sasa84: kul, klasično al uporabno?
<christooss_> čak ti dam linkič
<tr43nd> js si ne znam
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, klasično :)
<sasa84> christooss_ ma novo frizurco??
<lynxlynxlynx> uhh
<sasa84> we want pics!!!
<tr43nd> jaaa
<christooss_> sasa84 itak
<tr43nd> v U.T.
<tr43nd> :)
<sasa84> d vidmo kok naš christooss_ zdj zgleda :=)
<christooss_> spoler
<christooss_> :)
<sasa84> no, slikce... :P
<christooss_> nimam fotkiča
<christooss_> :)
<tr43nd> bi blo treba printscrin nardit
<sasa84> christooss_, sj maš zihr kšno kamerco na laptopu :P
<sasa84> al pa s fonom se slikej :)
<sasa84> dj noooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<christooss_> nimam telefona
 * sasa84 lepo pogleda...
<christooss_> :P
<sasa84> christooss_, kok se lohk upreš mojim prosečim učkam... :P
<tr43nd> christooss_, pej gor,
<tr43nd> bova screen nardila
<christooss_> :)
<sasa84> lol
<christooss_> lol
<christooss_> tr43nd ne zna
<christooss_> :)
<christooss_> lolzilolz
<tr43nd> ne znam
<tr43nd> :(((
<christooss_> a ni f11 bind za screen al pa neki tacga
<christooss_> v settingsih naštimaš pa pol prtisneš tisto tipko in je
<tr43nd> nevem, ko nisem v spilu mi printscreen deluje, ko sem pa not pa ne zagrabi
<lynxlynxlynx> popapca event zase
<christooss_> sej maš ingame screenshot tud
<tr43nd> ja, pa kje je?
<tr43nd> ne najdem
<christooss_> pomoje je f11 default
<tr43nd> ja, imas prav
<tr43nd> deluje
<christooss_> evo sasa84  :)
<christooss_> http://www.shrani.si/f/1f/zS/2WlWeeph/shot0001.jpg
<christooss_> :P
<tr43nd> a nima fajn frizure ?
<sasa84> looool :P
<sasa84> kwa pa Å¡pilate tole?
<christooss_> urban terror
<christooss_> :)
<sasa84> ps: christooss_ ful sexy hlačke :)))
<tr43nd> :))
<christooss_> :)
<sasa84> haha
<christooss_> everything to impress the ladies :)
<tr43nd> lol
<sasa84> :)))
<sasa84> bom Å¡e jst 1x zloudala pa namestila ;)
<sasa84> zgleda fajn :)
<sasa84> assult cube sm nek Å¡pilala ene 14 dni nazaj
<tr43nd> nisem se probal
<sasa84> sam vidm d ma christooss_ pa take močne roke :P
<sasa84> sam hlače, hlače... čist obtisnjene, res sexy :P
<sasa84> vse se vid skoz :P
<tr43nd> hja, bos morala se ti gor pridit,...
<sasa84> ja vidm, vidm...d bom lohk to u živo vidla a ne :P
<tr43nd> ma ne...
<tr43nd> mi tebe...
<sasa84> tr43nd, a bi me ti rad vidu u sexy hlačkah al kaj? ;)
<tr43nd> jo
<tr43nd> brez se rajsi
<tr43nd> :)))
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> nč, zdj sm se pižamco oblekla in grem spat ;)
<nafisa> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<sasa84> nočko nafi
<sasa84> :)
<nafisa> nočko
<sasa84> nočko ch in tr43nd
<sasa84> ah, kristud zginu ;)
<nafisa> je pozabla tab stisnt :d
<sasa84> kristus
<nafisa> aja :D
<sasa84> tab ni nč nusu :P
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> nucu
<nafisa> 2 litra sem lih stankala
<sasa84> ajd
<nafisa> :S
<sasa84> :)
<tr43nd> lepo
<nafisa> kje je marko?
<nafisa> me zanima, kdo je spet travo kadil
<tr43nd> a tu si tudi zraven ?
<nafisa> kaj tu?
<nafisa> po hodniku spet smrdi po travi!
<nafisa> kdo bo to zluftu?
<tr43nd> :)
<nafisa> če pride šef ... bom pa jst pizdenje poslušala
<Sky[x]> lool
<Sky[x]> a marko zdj pr vas spi al kako ?
<Sky[x]> gospodicna nafisa prosim za odgovor :)
<nafisa> ja ... ene 5 al 6 m proč od mene ... ma postlo
<nafisa> kje se pa nahaja ...
<nafisa> to pa nimam pojma
<nafisa> gospodič Sky[x] ... je odgovor zadovoljiv?
<Sky[x]> vredu ja
<Sky[x]> jst predlagam da gres za vonjem trave :D
<Sky[x]> a sam spi al kera tud pri njem prespi ? :D
<nafisa> punco ma gor doma ... kolkor jst vem
<nafisa> pa še vedno sem ga samega srečala
<BigWhale> nafisa, kwa neumnosti govoris?!
<nafisa> a se ne smem hecat? (puppy look)
<tr43nd> :)
<nafisa> lej ...
<nafisa> :D je na konc dodan :D
<BigWhale> sej vseen :P
<BigWhale> iz takih resnih stvari se ne heca
#ubuntu-si 2011-11-16
<nafisa> o, pa se :D
<nafisa> en me hoče spet nasrat z enim "secret" nečim najboljšim
<christooss> a Å¡e komu ne dela ubuntu.si
<christooss> ker men neki javlja ssl_error_bad_cert_domain
<christooss> www.ubuntu.si uses an invalid security certificate.
<christooss> The certificate is only valid for the following names:
<christooss>   plesk3.gigaspark.com , www.plesk3.gigaspark.com
<Sky[x]> men dela
<Sky[x]> sam approvat mrm vecno cert v operi
<christooss> ja sej ponavad je v firefox tud blo sam od prejle zvečer pa noče več gor
<nafisa> men dela stran
<nafisa> si želite, da samo sedite poleg računalnika in se vam denar nabira iz sekunde v sekundo s povečano hitrostjo?
<nafisa> fak
<nafisa> secret underground internet
<nafisa> kaj ti rabi ... če ne moreš pol tisto nikamor nakazat
<nafisa> to mi zveni ena igrca
<nafisa> Wait! You gotta enter your email address below and hit Download Now to access this shocking Video Case Study.
<christooss> ajde folk
<tr43nd> noc
<andrejz> jutro
<andrejz> duskala, ko boš imel datum pa uro povej, da dodamo v novico
<andrejz> CrazyLemon
<andrejz> kje lahko temo označim kot rešeno?
<CrazyLemon> andrejz nemoreš
<CrazyLemon> napiši [rešeno]  v topic pa je
<CrazyLemon> :D
<andrejz> zakaj je pa prej to delalo
<CrazyLemon> zato ker je prej Å¡e bil star forum
<CrazyLemon> in smo ga upgrejdal
<CrazyLemon> pol je kami len ratu ter se delal da je upornik in je reku da ne bo več rihtal tega 'rešeno' plugina
<andrejz> kaj pa je treba rihtat? a ni ponavad tako, da se instalira pa je mir?
<CrazyLemon> oh ti naivni andrej ti
<andrejz> potem se motim?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> !g code.launchpad.net ubuntu-si-www
<Pepelka> razvoj : Code : “ubuntu.si New Web Page” team https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-si-www/+junk/razvoj
<CrazyLemon> tukaj nekje maš commit z pluginom
<CrazyLemon> s*
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo.. namestilo mi je updejte
<CrazyLemon> brez da bi js vpisal geslo
<alyosha> CrazyLemon a si tu?
<zdobersek> awhadup internets!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: CrazyLemon
<marko_> wow fri...
<marko_> razočaranje
<marko_> naredil sem domačo nalogo za 9, ker je bla za oceno.. oddal par dni pred rokom in pol mi rečejo da sem prepisoval
<marko_> po 10 mailih z demšarjem in nobenemu koncu sem končno nekak prišel do konca, da bom lahko šel vsaj na izpit
<marko_> pa na fri-info sem videl, kako nekdo nekaj sprašuje, zakaj ne dela tisto... funkcija pa je jebeno moj
<marko_> a
<marko_> Å¡e spremenljivke so iste
<marko_> KOJI KURAC
<marko_> fsg
<marko_> dhg
<marko_> mjg
<marko_> jłh
<zdobersek> marko_: jah, ce tud tvoja funkcija ni delala ...
<marko_> je delala
<marko_> sam on je zgleda narobe prepisal
<marko_> oziroma je prehitro prepisal al pokradel
<marko_> ker sem jo jaz malce dodelal
<marko_> bottom point - krivica se mi je zgodila
<marko_> in to velika
<zdobersek> se kopirat ni znal ^^
<marko_> in najbolj žalostno je to, da ne morem nič naredit
<zdobersek> marko_: ne se dat
<marko_> sem mu rekel da bi se zagovarjal
<marko_> pa mi ne da niti te možnosti
<marko_> pol mi res nič ne ostane
<zdobersek> ne jim glih jebat vsega, ampak ne pa popustit
<zdobersek> marko_: najprej pojdi do studentskega sveta ...
<zdobersek> ce tist ne pomaga, pa do dekana
<marko_> ma ne vem... sem malo se pozanimal, kaki je ta demšar
<marko_> malo gledal njegove poste... nočem prit na njegovo slabo stran
<marko_> sem srečen, da lahko vsaj grem na izpit, ker do danes sem mislil, da niti tega ne bom mogel
<marko_> čeprav 9-ka
<marko_> fak
<marko_> prva ocena
<zdobersek> majkemi, ce se men to zgodi, zacnem v vse naloge GPL kopirat in jih devat nekam na javno v nek git repo
<marko_> haha
<marko_> bom jaz tudi začel to delat
<marko_> sem mu tudi rekel, da naj mi da vsaj oceno do tiste funkcije, katera bi bla prepisana
<nafisa> marko_, mona ...
<zdobersek> ce pa zatezijo, da ne smem kot odprto kodo ven devat, ratam pa hell raiser
<marko_> in pol mi reče da mam z enim 98 vrstic enakih
<nafisa> kdo je včer spet travo kadil?
<marko_> z drugimi tremi pa ful podobno
<marko_> ne vem kak je to lahko možno
<marko_> mogoče ma kdo dostop do moje učilnice al pa sem pustil na vajah pc prižgan
<marko_> al nekaj
<marko_> nimam faking pojma :(
<nafisa> cel hodnik je po travi smrdel
<marko_> nafisa, a včeraj?:p
<nafisa> ja
<marko_> rtm
<marko_> ful
<nafisa> a da me maš?
<nafisa> Å¡e un je opazu, ko mi je termometer prneso
<nafisa> mislim ... je zavoho
<marko_> mam te rad itak! Ne bo se več ponovilo:p
<nafisa> saj ni panike
<nafisa> sam pod vrate neki podloži
<marko_> zdobersek, a vi na UNI-ju mate tudi demšarja? Ste tudi meli tako domačo nalogo?
<marko_> lol1
<nafisa> če slučajno šef pride, da ne zavoha
<marko_> eh, sej ne, drugače kadim zunaj
<marko_> pa je smrdelo, ker ko sem šel na wc sem tudi jaz vohal ko sem se vračal
<marko_> a greš na čik nafisa?
<nafisa> a se morm oblečt?
<marko_> ej
<marko_> mrzlo je
<marko_> fak
<nafisa> aja
<zdobersek> marko_: ne, mi mamo fuersta pa se enga
<marko_> ni Å¡e blo tak mrzlo letos pomoje
<nafisa> no, pol bom pa vsaj boxarce gor dala
<marko_> aj
<nafisa> :D
<marko_> haha
<zdobersek> marko_: ktero nalogo ste vi mel?
<zdobersek> plus to, da mi delamo v javi, vi pa afaik v pythonu ?
<marko_> zdobersek, 8 napadalnih kraljic in pol za vsako oceno 3 funkcije... drugače je demšar kul, njegova razlage so FENOMENALNE
<marko_> samo se vidi, da je sociopat
<marko_> ja, python
<zdobersek> :/
<marko_> njegove*
<marko_> lani je ena na KOLOKVIJU plonkala
<marko_> in ji je dal ukor, padla je letnik + na index od fri-jeve spletne strani je dal njene podatke
<marko_> sliko
<marko_> kaj je naredila
<marko_> ip Å¡tevilko
<marko_> kazen
<marko_> itd
<marko_> mal bolano
<marko_> javno linčanje
<marko_> mal je bolan
<nafisa> podatkov pa slike mu ne bi blo treba, no
<zdobersek> ja, no
<zdobersek> marko_: ce bi se ad
<sajko> howdy
<zdobersek> rad* javno izpostavlju
<zdobersek> :)
<marko_> mislim
<marko_> ip Å¡tevilko
<marko_> kaj je pričakoval, da bo kdo sheral na 4chan (mogoče je celo sam to naredil) in upal, da jo bodo ddosali?
<zdobersek> !t en sl ripoff
<Pepelka> Goljenje do gole kože
<zdobersek> hehehe :)
<sajko> :)
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<sajko> pocitnice so tu? :D
<zdobersek> nc, kasnej!
<sasa84> oj sajko :)
<sasa84> papa zdobersek :)
<sajko> čaw
<sasa84> sajko, a si kej priden? ;)
<sajko> cist
<sajko> tolk, da so rekl nej kr doma ostanem
<sasa84> ooo sajko to pa res lepo :)))
<sajko> zamenjas?
<sasa84> sajko, zamenjam... jst se trenutn učim latinščno :)
<sajko> jest pa berem nekej za diplomsko, pa čeprov je v angleščini se mi zdi da berem ruske grablce :D
<sasa84> lol
<sajko> entropije mi je zmanjkal
<sajko> :\
<christooss_> nevem če ti jo sploh lahko zmanjka
<sajko> seveda mi lahko oz. je na 0
<christooss_> ja sej če je entropija 0 potem si zelo urejen sistem
<christooss_> in si v takozvani nirvani
<sajko> počutm se že tko
<sajko> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> entropije ti manjka?
<lynxlynxlynx> sej maš internet, to se da ekstremno hitro odpravit :)
<sajko> zdej jo mam
<sajko> :D
<sasa84> a urban terror se da igrat brez serverja? tko d maš bote?
<nafisa> Objavili fotografijo koroške deklice http://t.co/CdonIXis
<christooss_> sasa84 da se naštimat urban terror da maš bote
<sasa84> oj christooss_ :)
<christooss_> oj
<sasa84> kulči :P
<christooss_> sam ni tolk preprosto kot v openareni
<alyosha> Å¡iime di si
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> đes
<bogdanov> :D
<sasa84> oooo
<sasa84> ljoškoooooooo
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> <3
<sasa84> pa bogdanov ježešna! :D
 * sasa84 čist vznemirjena :P
<bogdanov> :))
<sasa84> kaj bo lepga fantička moj azlata? :D
<sasa84> moja zlata*
<sasa84> alyosha vem d je priden... kaj pa ti bogdanov ? :)
<CrazyLemon> kako je lahko alyosha priden če tip nonstop smsa med vožnjo
<bogdanov> pridan
<CrazyLemon> uff...nutellin zepek...<3<3
<nafisa> :)
<nafisa> njamsi
<CrazyLemon> http://image.24ur.com/media/images/472xX/Nov2011/60805359.jpg
<CrazyLemon> u madona
<CrazyLemon> a so se ji joške napihnile???
<christooss_> who dat?
<CrazyLemon> joška
<CrazyLemon> mislim..Å¡pela
<nafisa> lol
<christooss_> Å¡pela who?
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, ti pa sam o joškah sanjaš
<nafisa> christooss_, poglej sliko pa boš vedu, kera
<christooss_> we don't care as long as its boobies?
<nafisa> mejdun
<christooss_> špela z očali
<nafisa> Å¡pela ...
<nafisa> grošelj al kaj je že
<nafisa> atomik harmonik?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon trpi pomanjkanje...zto sam joške gor pa joške dol :)
<CrazyLemon> if she has great boobs i couldnt care less about her first/lastname/haircolor/foot size/etc! :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ti pa si sam lubosumna k nimaš takih jošk :p
<sasa84> nafisa, lohk sklepaš, d jih že doug ni u živo vidu :P
<nafisa> ja, verjamem
<nafisa> edino od aljoše joške
<nafisa> :D hahaha
<nafisa> http://www.spelagroselj.com/
<Pepelka> Špela Grošelj
<christooss_> zanimivo
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, nafisa vpraš glede mojih jošk :P
<nafisa> uuuu
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj pa nafisa ve? :)
<nafisa> sasa84 ma take njamsi joške
<sasa84> ^^
<nafisa> men so prov hude!
<nafisa> jst bi tut take!
<nafisa> e, lej joškota :D
<nafisa> jst o volku, volk iz gozda :D
<sasa84> lupus ex silva? :P
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> kaj tebe dons latinščina daje?
 * sasa84 se zdej uči latinščino :P
<sasa84> morm Å¡e izpit narest :P
<nafisa> ajaaaaa
<napsy> lp
<nafisa> zato vsepovsod latinščino mutiš
<nafisa> oj, napsy
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> oj napsy ... LO! :D
<napsy> hej
<sasa84> hejla hejč hejčikaž
<sasa84> :D
 * sasa84 ugrizne nafisa v vrat...ampak čist mal...
<nafisa> auuu
<nafisa> kaj bosta pa moja 2 rekla, če bojo lise?
<sasa84> sej je blo po nesreč :(
<sasa84> tud zadnč sm po nesreč pojedla miško CrazyLemon
<sasa84> :((
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> teb se pa velik dogaja po nesreč, sasa84
<nafisa> sam zanimivo ...
<nafisa> da latinsko Å¡e dost razumem ...
<nafisa> ok, da bi mogla pa kaj povedat ... sem pa bolj Å¡voh, no
<nafisa> 3 leta pa pol že nisem latinščine rabila ...
<sasa84> nafisa, pa se stvari tud pač tko zgodijo...po nesreć
<CrazyLemon> HOW THE FCK TILE TELEFONSKI SPAMERJI DOBIJO MOJO TELEFONSKO
<CrazyLemon> MA... JIM J....
<sajko> :))
<nafisa> prid raj mene ... da vidim,. če si res tak jebač, kot zatrjuješ :P
<sajko> a je tle kak ajax/javascript/jquery poznavalec?
<CrazyLemon> sajko odgovor je ja...kdo je tak poznavalec pa ti ne povem
<CrazyLemon> nafisa kje js to zatrjujem?? :)
<nafisa> jst ti znam sam kak koledar narest v JS
<nafisa> to je pa tut vse :D
<nafisa> skos vsem jebeš vse ...
 * sajko objavla Crazyjevo telefonsko na 24ur.com
<nafisa> pa me zanima, kako to zgleda, no
<CrazyLemon> nafisa zdej si se pa konkretno zlagala :)
<nafisa> ah, dej dej
<nafisa> mal prevrt zadnje leto loge
<nafisa> pa boš vidu, kolkokrat si komu mamo j ...
<sajko> CrazyLemon: še vedno ne poveš? :/
<CrazyLemon> sajko ne!
<CrazyLemon> lahk pa prašaš kle kaj te matra
<CrazyLemon> pa ti bo nafisa pomagala
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sajko> Å¡ur
<nafisa> jst ne verjamem, da bom znala pomagat
<sajko> nafisa, povej kako narest simple crossdomain parsanje xml-ov...
<CrazyLemon> that just SAX
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sajko> bom pazkotu povedal pa bo on na forum napisal
<sajko> :D
<nafisa> kitko si spletam, sam mal
<sasa84> nafisa, to pa res... on je že pol sloveniji M* J*
<sasa84> pa sploh ne ve zakaj ga ma!
<sasa84> a ja, CrazyLemon ... posluš... zadnč je pršla ena tetica, k prodaja sesalce...pa sem ji dala tvojo cifro pa naslov, d bo še teb 2 ur morila kok bakterij je na tepihu v dnevni sobi :P
<bogdanov> lol
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ta me je že klicala
<CrazyLemon> in sva se zmenla da bo pršla mal popucat moj ljubezenski tepih
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<nafisa> hahaha
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pr teb tam gor je bl golo :P
<sasa84> tam se sam prah pobriše :P
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dh1p_g3ixvs
<Pepelka> baja mali knindza - krajisnik i srbijanka      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a to kao izzivaš ..ne ne bom ti pokazal :D
<bogdanov> http://24ur.com/ekskluziv/domaca-scena/baja-mali-knindza-v-ljubljani.html
<bogdanov> crazy
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Baja Mali Knindža v Ljubljani
<bogdanov> avs prsu?
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov itak..js bom tisti s hrvaško zastavo
<bogdanov> to mi deli
<CrazyLemon> ne boš me mogu zgrešit
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> jst pa z turško
<bogdanov> :))
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek wat
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kje je valdoltra glede na KP?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek glede na kp
<CrazyLemon> je valdoltra v ankaranu
<CrazyLemon> :))
<zdobersek> stara mama gre tja
<zdobersek> pa jo moram pol hodit obiskvat
<bogdanov> rabm lcd 15.4 za ekran svetlec ma kdo?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sej ti pravim
<CrazyLemon> v ankaranu je valdoltra
<CrazyLemon> proti lazaretu/debelem rtiču se pelješ
<LorD_DDooM> Za Valdroltro greš samo iz AC proti Ankaranu po glavni cesti, mimo letovišča par sto metrov na na levi prek kazinojem.
<sasa84> K'o ne slusa Knindzu Malog Baju taj﻿ nema mjesta u raju ;)
<sasa84> lol
<LorD_DDooM> Oziroma takoj po prvem (in edinem) rondoju levo :p
<zdobersek> hvala!
<zdobersek> zakaj na wikipediji nonstop devajo gor te appeale?
<sasa84> bogdanov, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXehTW71BJA&feature=related
<Pepelka> VOLIM MOMKE KOJI PIJU RAKIJU!      - YouTube
<nafisa> jst pa ne
<CrazyLemon> kera država ima 005
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Singapur
<CrazyLemon> 16.11.2011 16:48:25	16.11.2011 16:48:25	 0056527xxx
<zdobersek> ne poznam.
<zdobersek> :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, una za sesalc je klicala
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 iz kenije/singapurja? :D
<sasa84> pa ja...tm nekje:P
<nafisa> evo .. pa je sajko zrihtu
<nafisa> a ne?
<sajko> yep
<sajko> thx nafisa
<nafisa> ah, saj si sam naredu
<nafisa> kaj se men zahvaljuješ
<sajko> ce mi neb unga linka dala neb vidu da je drug filename :P
<CrazyLemon> sajko a sm ti reku da ti bo nafisa pomagala..a sm?!?!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sajko> ja
<sajko> :D
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, a ne ponavad ti vse veš?
<sajko> nc, Å¡ibam
<CrazyLemon> nafisa nisem več v formi..zdej si me ti zamenjala in zdej ti vse veš!
<nafisa> Å¡ibej
<sajko> ne me preveč pogrešat, sej bo pazko kej napisal :)
<nafisa> jst nč skor ne vem
<nafisa> sajko, dej dej
<nafisa> mal te pa bom pogrešala
<sasa84> kje pa je strauski? :D
<nafisa> uu, sasa84 se strinja z mano :D
<sasa84> mhm :)
<nafisa> zdej sva prijavo na volitve zamudle
<nafisa> na naslednjih bomo to začele, ok?
<nafisa> lol
<sasa84> http://moskisvet.com/clanek/fokus/tampone-namakajo-v-vodki-in.html
<Pepelka> Moškisvet.com - Tampone namakajo v vodki in ...
<sasa84> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuj
<nafisa> še mal ... pa bom mela nove štikelčke s 15 centi petko :)))
<sasa84> nafisa, midve bi ble idealni v politki ;)
<sasa84> kok pa ti hodš v tem? :P
<nafisa> komot ...
<nafisa> zadnjič sem šla v hard core cafe z unimi ... 12 cm ...
<nafisa> pa je rekla ena, da sem bla z morilskimi Å¡tikli
<nafisa> kaj bo Å¡ele zdej rekla
<nafisa> k bo 15 cm
<nafisa> a s temi bom šla na celjski sejm čez 3 tedne
<nafisa> :)))
<nafisa> mam 3 vip karte
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> kofetk!
<sasa84> ;)
<nafisa> si predstavljaš političarko s takimi čevlji? :D
<nafisa> rada bi vidla jankoviča na celjskem sejmu :D
<sasa84> a ga boš zagrlil* :P
<sasa84> zagrlila? :P
<sasa84> nafisa, posluš tetico saško...a nimaš ti mal preveč razgaljeno slikco za fb? :P
<nafisa> :o
<nafisa> preveč razgaljeno?
<nafisa> oblekco mam gor
<sasa84> jah...vseen
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a si lubosumna al kaj?!?!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Sky[x]> l
<Sky[x]> p
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, mhm
<Sky[x]> ne da se mi do simobila jet zdj :S
<Sky[x]> bomo se mal prespal :)
<zdobersek1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=lbwNMnNUGFA
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Unity Multimonitor Setup, design mockup      - YouTube
<Sky[x]> sej nv a se hecajo al resno misljo :D
<Sky[x]> Ali v času zamrznitve naročniškega razmerja prejemam položnice?
<Sky[x]> Si.mobil izda v času zamrznitve naročniškega razmerja naročniku račun, na katerem je upoštevan 100-odstotni popust na mesečno naročnino.
<Sky[x]> Vam je ta odgovor pomagal?
<zdobersek1> mesecno narocnino mas zastonj :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 a je kle zvok
<CrazyLemon> ker js ga ne slišim
<zdobersek1> ne vem.
<zdobersek1> nimam zvonega outputa na stacionarcu
<zdobersek1> zconega*
<zdobersek1> zvocnega*
<sasa84> noup, ne dela...oz ga ni
<Grega>  V kolikor alkohol v telo vnesemo preko vagine ali rektuma, gre vse skupaj neposredno v kri. Na ta način se je mogoče precej hitro napiti, mladina pa poleg tega trdi tudi, da pijanost traja dlje in je bolj intenzivna.
<Grega> whyyyy didntt i knowwww
<Grega> this changes everything - again
<sasa84> Grega, pa še cenej je mogoče :P
<Grega> niti ene slabe stvari ni!
<kubanc> a se da v ubuntu narediti bootable USB windows XP?
<nafisa> waaaaaaaaaa
<nafisa> nove Å¡uze mam!
<zdobersek1> as in shoes?
<nafisa> kaj v Å¡uhih?
<nafisa> haha ... cifra slike je pa 1188 :D
<CrazyLemon> WHO CARES
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Grega> meni res ni vseeno :(
<CrazyLemon> because you are a care bear!
<nafisa> Grega, :*
<Grega> care bear kiss :*
<nafisa> ju si ti cortek
<nafisa> ne pa ko CrazyLemon
<sasa84> Grega, živjo
<sasa84> CrazyLemon je bl tak brdavs a ne nafisa ?
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> ups, andrejz je kle...
 * sasa84 is away
<sasa84> :D
<nafisa> ja
<nafisa> brdaus, ja
<sasa84> a veste d ma yang_ dns rd? :))
<Grega> to! zdaj mam razlog, da tampone kupim
<nafisa> Grega, zakaj bi pa tampone kupoval?
<nafisa> da jih boš v vodko namakal?
<Grega> pa se kam!
<nafisa> kam pa?
<sasa84> v rito!
<nafisa> uffffffffffff
<nafisa> mazohist :D
<marko-_-> kako se spremeni encoding v nekem fajlu
<marko-_-> recimo v geditu
<marko-_-> oziroma kje se nasploh to naredi
<marko-_-> me preseneča, da nikoli nisem rabil do zdaj
<nafisa> hehe, marko-_- ... greš na čik? ti pokažem nove čevlje :D
<marko-_-> takoj
<marko-_-> samo malo:D
<marko-_-> k glih delam neki
<marko-_-> 5 minut
<nafisa> ok
<nafisa> 5 je mim
<Sky[x]> opala :P
<Sky[x]> marko a prides k men neki mi komp nagaj hehe
<nafisa> nak ... tisto bi ga k njemu nesla
<nafisa> pa Sky[x] ... to sama popravljam
<nafisa> remember?
<marko-_-> Sky[x], se ne razumem na računalnike :D
<marko-_-> nafisa, ja dej pridi
<nafisa> ok
<Grega> sicer sem ze vprasal enkrat, pa vseeno... zakaj mi gre ura narobe za desktopu?
<Grega> cca 3-4min v 1mesecu
<Sky[x]> ntp1,arnes.si
<Grega> to je tvoj odgovor? :)
<Grega> si preprican?
<sasa84> lol
<Sky[x]> ntp1.arnes.si
<Sky[x]> zadni odgovor
<zdobersek1> uuu, jutr pride galaxy nexus ven!
<CrazyLemon> uuuuu ja!
<CrazyLemon> bom ga lahko občudoval na daleč!
<CrazyLemon> yay..just what i wanted!
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: R U JELLY
<CrazyLemon> I NO JELLY
<CrazyLemon> I BROKE
<CrazyLemon> I FURIOUS
<zdobersek1> sell zotac :)
<zdobersek1> ga mas sploh? al si pol neki druzga nabavu?
<CrazyLemon> že 343252452345234.
<CrazyLemon> nisem kupu zotaca ampak druzga
<zdobersek1> pa je druzga kul?
<CrazyLemon> d0h
<zdobersek1> mislim, ce bi ne imel APUja?
<CrazyLemon> me vpenis is |----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|             this big!
<CrazyLemon> SysInfo: Linux 3.0.0-13-generic |  Quad AMD A6-3650 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics 800.000 MHz | Bogomips: 20762.67 | Mem: 2473/3688M [||||||||||] | Diskspace: 906.51G Free: 845.30G | Procs: 174 | Uptime: 2 days 10 hrs 16 mins 18 secs  | Load: 0.00 0.04 0.05  | Vpenis: 388.1 cm | Screen: ATI Technologies Inc Device 964a @ 1280x1024 (32 bpp) | eth0: In: 3.91G Out: 4.14G
<CrazyLemon> Sensors: CPU:NA Fan: 0 RPM Case: +0.0°C Fan: 2689 RPM
<CrazyLemon> see!
<CrazyLemon> 388cm!
<Grumpek> cedna spilika :)
<zdobersek1> how do I measure my vpenis?
<zdobersek1> mimgrede, APU je stirijedrnik?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 yours? with a microscope
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 moj..ja
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: cmd = ?
<zdobersek1> ktera komanda
<zdobersek1> DO TELL
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 em..dolg ukaz je :)
<CrazyLemon> gugl it :)
<zdobersek1> !g vpeni
<CrazyLemon> je pa pretty much useless
<Pepelka> Vpeni http://www.morewords.com/word/vpeni/
<zdobersek1> !g vpenis
<Pepelka> Vpenis - Eth0Wiki http://wiki.eth-0.nl/index.php/Vpenis
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: tole? ^
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 yup
<CrazyLemon> Grumpek a občuduješ moj vpenis ali kaj drugega? :))
<Grumpek> procesor :)
<Grumpek> bmk za tvoj vpenis
<Grumpek> :)
<CrazyLemon> sej ni treba bit nesramen :/
<Grumpek> xD
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa ja
<CrazyLemon> zadovoljen sm tako s procesorjem kot z integrirano grafično
<CrazyLemon> si pa želim da bi bil a8 :)
<Grumpek> ka to je buldozer ali kaj extra ?
<zdobersek1> ma ne ...
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če je bulldozer :)
<CrazyLemon> a ni komaj zdj napovedan izid bulldozer procesorjev?
<Grumpek> ne vem :)
<Grumpek> amdja sem mel pred 10 leti al neki takega
<CrazyLemon> nope..ni bulldozer
<CrazyLemon> bulldozerji so FX-*
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: prlep output komande uptime
<Grumpek> pol ga nisem vec gledal
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 maš gor v sys. info.
<Grumpek> uptime
<Grumpek>  21:34:19 up 44 days, 10:10,  1 user,  load average: 0.26, 0.07, 0.02
<Grumpek> :)
<CrazyLemon> Grumpek tile APUji so kul..ne segrevajo se..so pa hkrati dovolj za predvajanje fullHD :)
<Grumpek> strom vrglo ven pred 1 mesecem pa se mal
<CrazyLemon> to je bil tudi razlog za nakup :)
<CrazyLemon> pa poceni so :D
<zdobersek1> ni fer, k mas przgan komp ze 2 dneva pa pol
<Grumpek> jaz sem i3 kupu za take zadeve :)
<Grumpek> se tut dobr obnese
<Grumpek> itak pa zdej vsak cpu zmore hendlat HD vsebine
<CrazyLemon> ne more pa vsaka integrirana grafična hendlat HD :)
<CrazyLemon> fullHD*
<Grumpek> itak da more
<Grumpek> stari telefon ti hendla fullHD
<Grumpek> pol pa graficna nebi
<CrazyLemon> moj telefon ne hendla fullhd :D
<Grumpek> jah ne vem kak telefon mas :)
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da danes večinoma majo za to dedicated video proc.
<Grumpek> ipad normalno fura fullHD
<Grumpek> HTC desire pa tak na moment stekne
<Grumpek> sam to krivim android
<zdobersek1> jst vem za en bodoc telefon, k podpira fullhd!
<zdobersek1> se snema v njem!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 js tudi!!
<CrazyLemon> ask me..ask me!
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: ?
<Grumpek> integrirana HD3000 pa fura fullHD da je vesele :)
<CrazyLemon> Grumpek vidiš! kle pa se ne strinjam!
<Grumpek> zagotovo vsebuje besedo nexus
<CrazyLemon> ker mam hd 3200
<Grumpek> :)
<CrazyLemon> pa ne hendla :D
<Grumpek> HD3000 ?
<Grumpek> 3200 prvic slisim :)
<CrazyLemon> integrirana :)
<Grumpek> tega preprosto ni... i3-i7 majo HD3000... starejsi i3 pa se HD2000
<Grumpek> in ta graficna ne sam da hendla se dolgcajt ji je zravn
<Grumpek> pa je v cpuju
<CrazyLemon> aja..js govorim za ati :D
<Grumpek> jebes ati
<CrazyLemon> sm mislu da ti tudi :p
<Grumpek> :D
<Grumpek> zadnji ati ki sem ga mel je bil rage II
<CrazyLemon> ti ne veš kaj je dobro! :D
<Grumpek> mejbi... vem pa kaj dela :)
<Grumpek> kk se mi nc ne da
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1263-1: IcedTea-Web, OpenJDK 6 vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1263-1/
<CrazyLemon> a je kdo gledu hangover II ?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grumpek> je za kaj ?
<CrazyLemon> tista fora z albino polar bear je huda :D
<CrazyLemon> Grumpek komaj sm ~15 min.
<CrazyLemon> na+
<Grumpek> aha
<Grumpek> mogoce juter :)
<Grumpek> dans se mi ne lubi zalaufat htpcja :D
<CrazyLemon> Grumpek ko smo že pri HTPCju
<CrazyLemon> kaj maš za eno grafično notri :)
<Grumpek> HD3000
<CrazyLemon> lol..pričakoval sem ta odgovor :D
<Grumpek> aka integrirano
<Grumpek> :)
<zdobersek1> HTPC!
<Grumpek> why
<zdobersek1> To je pa Home Theater Personal Computer!
<CrazyLemon> a priporočaš kako grafično ki ni integrirana za HTPC? :)
<CrazyLemon> pa da ni dost €€ :)
<Grumpek> nvidia 430
<CrazyLemon> a laufaš xbmc gor ?
<Grumpek> mhm
<CrazyLemon> em..a si sposojaš kaj filme prek pašnikov? :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 U SO SMART!
<Grumpek> mhm
<CrazyLemon> Grumpek a dela kul tist addon za xbmc?
<Grumpek> ker addon ?
<CrazyLemon> al ne downloadaš prek xbmc-ja
<CrazyLemon> torrent addon
<Grumpek> ne uporabljam tega
<Grumpek> mam NAS
<CrazyLemon> ah
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: OBVIOUSLY
<zdobersek1> Rebecca Black is back!
<zdobersek1> Downloading prebuilt:  76% (1257MB/1653MB)
<zdobersek1> Se mal, pa bo ICS kompleten!
<zdobersek1> lol
<zdobersek1> Downloading prebuilt: 102% (1687MB/1653MB)
<CrazyLemon> ICS ma 10gb kok sm js prebral :)
<zdobersek1> to je prebuilt paket
<zdobersek1> jst ga sicer ne rabim, ker bom vse frisno zgradil ;)
<zdobersek1> ostalo je ze na disku.
<zdobersek1> ... .repo mapa ma trenutno 4.6GB
<zdobersek1> ampak ne bom prvi v SLO :(
<zdobersek1> http://slo-android.si/forum/viewtopic.php?p=68900&sid=80aa202660bd44244377d4da4916d24e#p68900
<Pepelka> Android 4.0; ICS source koda online - Forum - Slo-Android.si
<sasa84> nč, šibam spat
<sasa84> nočko miškoti in miške :D
<zdobersek1> tak je to, ce si na polmegabajtni liniji ...
<zdobersek1> Downloading prebuilt: 110% (1833MB/1653MB), done. JOY!
<zdobersek1> zan@ballanto:/dvt/android$ du -hs ics/
<zdobersek1> 9.3G	ics/
<zdobersek1> nice!
<CrazyLemon> ballanto?stupid name for a pc!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek1> no povej, kok je pa tvojmu ime?
<zdobersek1> WishIWasZotac ?
<CrazyLemon> pingo
<zdobersek1> wtf je pingo ..
<CrazyLemon> my pc!
<zdobersek1> it's not a pc, it has an APU!
<christooss_> jo jo
<Grumpek> hey
<zdobersek1> lahko noc!
<Grumpek> wazzap
<marko-_-> fak
<marko-_-> nimam pojma dict v pythonu
<lynxlynxlynx> []
<tr43nd> lp
<marko-_-> lynxlynxlynx, dict se definira z {}
<marko-_-> pa moramo uporabljat seznam za eno fuknjeno domačo nalogo
<marko-_-> mislim
<marko-_-> ne seznam,
<marko-_-> ne vem slovenskega izraza
<marko-_-> slovar?
<lynxlynxlynx> ups
<lynxlynxlynx> reference v roke, pa bo
<marko-_-> totalno v temi sem
<marko-_-> ffffuuuuu
<marko-_-> fak fak
<marko-_-> men se bo spipalo:D
<tr43nd> :)
<nafisa> moja glava :(
<CrazyLemon> preveč vakuuma? :S
 * CrazyLemon hides
<tr43nd> a te pika ?
#ubuntu-si 2011-11-17
<marko-_-> SPIPALO
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1264-1: Bind vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1264-1/
<marko-_-> aa ve kdo tukaj kaj pythona?
<christooss_> kaj pa te jebe
<marko-_-> pa
<marko-_-> dict
<marko-_-> okej, dejansko je tak
<marko-_-> predavanja ta teden so bla neka boga, ponavadi lepše razloži, bolj podrobno
<marko-_-> zdaj pa sem bral in bral in kar ne razumem
<marko-_-> kako bi se lotil
<marko-_-> http://www.shrani.si/f/2A/oM/1m8iY1ic/sh.png
<marko-_-> tega christooss_
<marko-_-> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=7nHJjQ8D
<marko-_-> to je v fajlu
<christooss_> hm nevem kaj te zdej dictonary zajebava
<christooss_> a znaš izpisat od boba otroke v list
<christooss_> [mary, tom, judy]
<christooss_> npr
<christooss_> marko-_- ?
<marko-_-> christooss_, eto, glih to ne vem kako bi se lotil
<christooss_> a znaš "odpret fajl?
<marko-_-> ja
<marko-_-> jaz mam tako
<marko-_-> splitam vsako vrstico, ane
<christooss_> in kakšen je potem print?
<marko-_-> pač for vrstica in open(file): vrsta = vrstica.split()
<marko-_-> in pol dobim seznam
<marko-_-> ['bob', 'mary']
<marko-_-> za prvo vrstico in pol bi nekak moral preverjat
<marko-_-> hm
<marko-_-> čak zdaj se mi sanja nekaj
<christooss_> ni problem python :)
<marko-_-> ma python je drugače zakon
<christooss_> itak
<christooss_> sam delaj modularno
<christooss_> pa bo Å¡lo
<christooss_> mislm cko pač vsako stvar posebej
<marko-_-> ja sej
<christooss_> jst sm dajal skoz spremenljivke pa "debugal" cko da daš print x
<christooss_> da skoz veš na kakšn način maš output
<christooss_> npr od splita itd
<marko-_-> uuu
<marko-_-> ow yeah
<marko-_-> sanja se mi
<marko-_-> dejansko je bla napaka površnost, laziness, pa strah
<marko-_-> ker me je prej profesor z eno nalogo zajebal me je zdaj celi čas nekak podzavestno strah, da ne delam dobro
<christooss_> ej čimbolj delaj na okoli
<christooss_> potem pa optimiziraš
<marko-_-> fak
<marko-_-> spet sem nekak v temi
<marko-_-> def family_tree(file):
<marko-_->     family = {}
<marko-_->     vrsta=[]
<marko-_->     otroci=[]
<marko-_->     for vrstica in open(file):
<marko-_->         vrsta.append(vrstica.split())
<marko-_-> to mi zdaj shrani v seznam
<marko-_-> kako bi pa shranil v dict za boba seznam njegovih otrok
<marko-_-> ne vem, nekako se mi ne sanj
<marko-_-> a
<christooss_> čak kaj ti pritne ven
<marko-_-> kaj?
<christooss_> ja če daš print family_tree
<marko-_-> /usr/bin/python3.2 /home/marko/FAKS/Programiranje 1/Domače Naloge/Podobnost Filmov/filmi.py
<marko-_-> [['bob', 'mary'], ['bob', 'tom'], ['bob', 'judy'], ['alice', 'mary'], ['alice', 'tom'], ['alice', 'judy'], ['renee', 'rob'], ['renee', 'bob'], ['sid', 'rob'], ['sid', 'bob'], ['tom', 'ken'], ['ken', 'suzan'], ['rob', 'jim']]
<christooss_> no ok zdej poglej v na prvem mestu v vsaki mini listi je oče na prvem mestu
<christooss_> ane
<marko-_-> seveda mam Å¡e return vrsta
<christooss_> bob = tabela[0][0]
<christooss_> ane
<christooss_> in zdej greš po tabeli s for zanko in primerjaš prve vrednosti v listih
<christooss_> if tabela[x][x] == nekashranjena_Vredsst
<christooss_> dodaj v to tabelo tabela[x][1]
<christooss_> if tabela [x][0]
<christooss_> sm mislu
<christooss_> oz lahk že kr začneš dic delat
<christooss_> tabela [0][0] = prvi key
<christooss_> in potem primerjaš ta key kr s tabelo
<christooss_> in samo dodajaš v dic pod to vrednostjo
<christooss_> ane
<christooss_> pol k pa [0] ni več isti pa narediš nov "vrinek" v dictionari
<christooss_> djabe deu
<christooss_> now go work :)
<christooss_> a si dojel drugač zdej to mojo razlago :)
<christooss_> lolz
<christooss_> brb
<marko-_-> blaah
<tr43nd> lepa razlaga
<marko-_-> jaz sem zgubljen :)
<tr43nd> ja ka si pa puho vceraj
<marko-_-> ka sem puho malo prej...
<marko-_-> christooss_, si tu?
<tr43nd> pol pa vse smrdi po hodniku
<marko-_-> jaz to čisto nič ne razumem... preveč oglatih oklepajov pa zgubim se
<tr43nd> :)))
<marko-_-> meni se bo spipaloO
<marko-_-> res se mi bo
<marko-_-> :(
<marko-_-> nafiso bom ubil
<tr43nd> sef bo
<tr43nd> :))
<marko-_-> christooss_, premalo razumem nasploh dict pomoje
<christooss_> marko-_-
<marko-_-> ja
<christooss_> nevem kaj ti probleme dela
<christooss_> a znaš for zanko
<christooss_> oz naredi najprej if stavek ki ti iz liste ['bob', 'hčerka'] naredi dic
<christooss_> if lista[0] == 'bob':
<christooss_> oz sori
<christooss_> najprej narediš dic
<christooss_> npr
<christooss_> slovar['bob'] = 'ime_potomca'
<christooss_> če to narediš ti potomca doda v slovar key ki zgleda takole
<christooss_> {bob : ime_potomca}
<christooss_> ja?
<christooss_> dojameš
<marko-_-> nemrem verjet!!
<marko-_-> sorry christooss_
<marko-_-> ['mary', 'tom', 'judy']
<marko-_-> zdaj sem dobil od boba v seznamu vsa imena
<christooss_> no evo
<christooss_> bravo
<marko-_->     for vrstica in open(file):
<marko-_->         vrsta.append(vrstica.split())
<marko-_->     ime = vrsta[0][0]
<marko-_->     for x in vrsta:
<marko-_->         for y in vrsta:
<marko-_->             if x[0] == y[0]:
<marko-_->                 otroci.append(y[1])
<marko-_->         break
<marko-_->     return otroci
<marko-_-> a si mel kaj takega v mislih?
<christooss_> no evo in zdej samo narediš
<christooss_> slovar[vrsta[0][0]] = otroci
<christooss_> in maš slovar za boba
<marko-_-> {'bob': ['mary', 'tom', 'judy']}
<marko-_->         family[x[0]] = otroci
<marko-_-> pred breakom
<marko-_-> ej ne vem zakaj, samo do zdaj mi je python vedno bil tak... za vsako stvar se je našel neki kul, easy in hiter načimn
<marko-_-> predvsem pa dokaj logičen
<marko-_-> da rešim
<marko-_-> samo za to, sem se zdaj tak jebal
<christooss_> break sploh ne rabiš not dajat btw
<marko-_-> prav tisto, fak
<christooss_> ja to je pač for zanka in nima nič s pythonom
<christooss_> to je koncept k ga morš dojet
<marko-_-> trebam
<marko-_-> ker drugače dobim
<christooss_> tud v cju al pa v javi
<marko-_-> /usr/bin/python3.2 /home/marko/FAKS/Programiranje 1/Domače Naloge/Podobnost Filmov/filmi.py
<marko-_-> {'renee': ['mary', 'tom', 'judy', 'mary', 'tom', 'judy', 'mary', 'tom', 'judy', 'mary', 'tom', 'judy', 'mary', 'tom', 'judy', 'mary', 'tom', 'judy', 'rob', 'bob', 'rob', 'bob', 'rob', 'bob', 'rob', 'bob', 'ken', 'suzan', 'jim'], 'ken': ['mary', 'tom', 'judy', 'mary', 'tom', 'judy', 'mary', 'tom', 'judy', 'mary', 'tom', 'judy', 'mary', 'tom', 'judy', 'mary', 'tom', 'judy', 'rob', 'bob', 'rob', 'bob', 'rob', 'bob', 'rob', 'bob', 'ken', '
<marko-_-> suzan', 'jim'], 'rob': ['mary', 'tom', 'judy', 'mary', 'tom', 'judy', 'mary', 'tom', 'judy', 'mary', 'tom', 'judy', 'mary', 'tom', 'judy', 'mary', 'tom', 'judy', 'rob', 'bob', 'rob', 'bob', 'rob', 'bob', 'rob', 'bob', 'ken', 'suzan', 'jim'], 'sid': ['mary', 'tom', 'judy', 'mary', 'tom', 'judy', 'mary', 'tom', 'judy', 'mary', 'tom', 'judy', 'mary', 'tom', 'judy', 'mary', 'tom', 'judy', 'rob', 'bob', 'rob', 'bob', 'rob', 'bob', 'rob', 'b
<marko-_-> ob', 'ken', 'suzan', 'jim'], 'alice': ['mary', 'tom', 'judy', 'mary', 'tom', 'judy', 'mary', 'tom', 'judy', 'mary', 'tom', 'judy', 'mary', 'tom', 'judy', 'mary', 'tom', 'judy', 'rob', 'bob', 'rob', 'bob', 'rob', 'bob', 'rob', 'bob', 'ken', 'suzan', 'jim'], 'tom': ['mary', 'tom', 'judy', 'mary', 'tom', 'judy', 'mary', 'tom', 'judy', 'mary', 'tom', 'judy', 'mary', 'tom', 'judy', 'mary', 'tom', 'judy', 'rob', 'bob', 'rob', 'bob', 'rob', '
<marko-_-> bob', 'rob', 'bob', 'ken', 'suzan', 'jim'], 'bob': ['mary', 'tom', 'judy', 'mary', 'tom', 'judy', 'mary', 'tom', 'judy', 'mary', 'tom', 'judy', 'mary', 'tom', 'judy', 'mary', 'tom', 'judy', 'rob', 'bob', 'rob', 'bob', 'rob', 'bob', 'rob', 'bob', 'ken', 'suzan', 'jim']}
<marko-_-> čudno
<christooss_> sej k je narobe for zanka
<christooss_> ane
<marko-_-> ja sej vidim zdej lol
<marko-_-> fak kaj se dogaja z mano
<christooss_> python je Å¡e vedno simpl
<christooss_> sam moraš pa prav pisat programe :)
<zdobersek> http://www.blic.rs/Vesti/Srbija/290047/Valjevci-dobili-most-koji-ne-vodi-nikuda
<Pepelka> Blic Online | Valjevci dobili most koji ne vodi nikuda
<nafisa> marko-_-, ne moreš mene ubit, če naloge ne znaš narest ... mejdun namal
<bogdanov> a kup kdo wrt160nl :)
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga mi ubuntu updejta brez da bi me prašal za geslo
<CrazyLemon> madrfakr
<CrazyLemon> +pakete
<jierro> slutim da je to zarota
<CrazyLemon> mhm!
<lynxlynxlynx> kako pa naj spravijo nove backdoor-e not?
<CrazyLemon> jah..lahk bi bli mal bl off the grid ane! sej ne zahtevam dost..sam da so backdoori nekje back
<zdobersek> evo ga, ics v emulatorju!
<CrazyLemon> wohooo!
<zdobersek> zdej pa se sam mobitel pocakamo, da dajo objavo ven!
<zdobersek> ker danes je pac 17. november, dan, ko pride Galaxy Nexus v Evropo
<CrazyLemon> ja in ne
<CrazyLemon> eni so že objavli da prihaja do zamud pri dobavi
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: link?
<CrazyLemon> tko da danes bo MOGOČE na voljo v UK
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek out of memory exception!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> v UK je ze, sem ze najdu novico za to ...
<zdobersek> ne mislim pa danes letet na mobitel :)
<zdobersek> sam potrdilo bi rad, da ga bojo res ponujal
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a ti boš res kupu galaxy nexus?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: bom vidu, v kakih paketih bo
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek jah..v vseh bo :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: glede na ceno.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek aja
<CrazyLemon> ne bo poceni..thats 4 sure
<zdobersek> kva je to, pizda
<zdobersek> ena me skoz na twitterju dodaja
<CrazyLemon> všeč si ji!
 * Grega <-
<CrazyLemon> that explains it all
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: sploh ne poznam.
<CrazyLemon> !
 * Grega :(
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLPFI5YsIks
<Pepelka> November 16 Event      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> spoiler alert
<CrazyLemon> prvih 30min je nonsense
<CrazyLemon> drugih 30min je boring
<CrazyLemon> enjoy!
<christooss_> res intro :)
<zdobersek> hehe, licence lahk gledas na androidu
<CrazyLemon> hm..youtube mi pravi da uporablja samo software rendering ter decoding...why oh why
<zdobersek> APU
<zdobersek> that's why
<zdobersek> !g ubuntu accelerated flash
<Pepelka> Fix: Slow flash in Ubuntu | kill the radio http://blog.killtheradio.net/technology/slow-flash-in-ubuntu/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ^ isci nekej v tem stilu
<CrazyLemon> its not slow
<zdobersek> jah pol je lahko sam se hitrejsi
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo je to da je v flashu omogočeno hardware acceleration
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da je 11.0 r1 verzija
<CrazyLemon> must update
<CrazyLemon> bah
<CrazyLemon> sam nvidia ma podporo za to al kaj
<LorD_DDooM> Z AMD hardverom lahko samo sanjaš o pravi strojni podpori Flashu
<zdobersek> ^ what he said
<CrazyLemon> lies..all lies
<LorD_DDooM> Pa dobro, lahko si tudi domišljaš, da imaš strojno pospešen Flash...fair enough :)
<_slax0r_2> html5 > flash
<_slax0r_2> :P
<zdobersek> to pa itak!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek http://news.cnet.com/8301-30685_3-57326558-264/android-4.0-arrives-as-galaxy-nexus-goes-on-sale/
<Pepelka> Android 4.0 arrives as Galaxy Nexus goes on sale | Deep Tech - CNET News
<CrazyLemon> http://www.google.si/nexus/features.html
<Pepelka> Funkcije – Nexus S
<CrazyLemon> lol ker fail
<zdobersek> TI SI FAIL!
<CrazyLemon> NE TI SI!
<zdobersek> sploh pa, ne vem, zakaj linkas na strani nekih outdatanih telefonov.
<_slax0r_2> ics je zunaj?
<zdobersek> aha.
<_slax0r_2> sam ne najdem se verzije za galaxy s :(
<zdobersek> galaxy SII bo upgrejdana na 4.0
<zdobersek> SI not that much
<CrazyLemon> _slax0r_2 še niso buildali.. lahk ti pa dam link od videa k testirajo če že tolko želiš ics :D
<_slax0r_2> ma ne zelim ga tako
<_slax0r_2> sam moral bi telefon sflashat
<christooss_> zdobersek a je že OTA dostopen
<_slax0r_2> in sm si reku da ne bom prej, dokler ne bo 4.0
<_slax0r_2> ker se mi ne ljubi to tolikokrat potem vse nazaj nastavljat :)
<CrazyLemon> _slax0r_2 boš mogu še kak mesec počakat :)
<_slax0r_2> ma ok
<_slax0r_2> ni panike
<_slax0r_2> :)
<christooss_> sej Å¡e google ni dal za svoje telefone ven android 4.0
<christooss_> :(
<zdobersek> christooss_: define OTA
<christooss_> over the air
<christooss_> da ti google oz proizvajalec
<christooss_> na telefon updajte pošlje
<zdobersek> christooss_: dunno
<christooss_> android 4.0 zgleda SWEET
<christooss_> zdobersek sej zdej gledam Å¡e ni zuni 4.0
<christooss_> source pa to je
<christooss_> sam ni pa Å¡e za telefone uradnih romov
<zdobersek> christooss_: source je ze, ja
<zdobersek> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=newssearch&cd=2&sqi=2&ved=0CDcQqQIwAQ&url=http%3A%2F%2Fnews.cnet.com%2F8301-30685_3-57326558-264%2Fandroid-4.0-arrives-as-galaxy-nexus-goes-on-sale%2F&ei=wxLFTuvpB4354QSilaWbDQ&usg=AFQjCNGHUs3_2OwzndDNwmQfHV6la15hfw&sig2=mcGlVDCbCcW9yL0KKANiUw
<zdobersek> dans so zacel v VB prodajat
<christooss_> jup sej ta je bil napovedan da bo 4.0 k bo ven prišel
<christooss_> sam ni pa še za starejše telefone
<zdobersek> http://www.engadget.com/2011/11/17/first-happy-galaxy-nexus-customer-isnt-so-happy-wants-to-excha/
<Pepelka> First happy Galaxy Nexus customer isn't so happy, wants to exchange it (update: replacement works fine) -- Engadget
<christooss_> jst mam nexus s
<zdobersek> christooss_: ne, ni se
<zdobersek> ja, nexus s bo dobil update
<zdobersek> "Report a WTF condition."
<christooss_> lol
<christooss_> a ma kdo cyanogen mod na telefonu
<CrazyLemon> matr kok je lep tale galaxy nexus
<christooss_> jup jup
<zdobersek> kva mobitel strajka, nej ze dajo izjavo ven ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sej so že dal..sm ti dal link :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne, nisi!
<zdobersek> dej se enkrat, zgleda me je takrat dol sesipal
<zdobersek> ... prosim.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dal sm ti link kjer je mobitel napisal da zaenkrat nimajo namena naročit galaxy nexus
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: jst sem pa teb dal link, kjer je pisal, da bojo.
<zdobersek> sta pa seveda oba linka linkala na nek forum
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ja..ampak tist moj link je lepo napisal da jim je pisal tako na facebook kot na mail
<CrazyLemon> tist tvoj link je sam bil pameten
<CrazyLemon> kot vedno :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ce je pameten, pol ze ve, kaj je res ;)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne..sam misli da ve :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/mobitel.si?sk=wall
<Pepelka> Mobitel - Lokalno podjetje - Ljubljana, Slovenia - Zid | Facebook
<CrazyLemon> spremljaj če bo kak reply na prvo vprašanje :)
<CrazyLemon> fyi..ne bo ga :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://www.gsmarena.com/showpic.php3?sImg=newsimg/11/10/samsung-galaxy-note-launch-event-london/gsmarena_015.jpg&idNews=3322
<Pepelka> Photo zoom - GSMArena.com
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://www.eurodroid.com/2011/11/15/galaxy-nexus-delayed-now-expected-22nd23rd-november/
<Pepelka> Galaxy Nexus delayed, now expected 22nd/23rd November &raquo; Eurodroid
<zdobersek> 22. -  23. november :/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pust tisto fotko..pošlji mail na info@mobitel.si in jih prašaj kdaj bodo mel galaxy nexus
<zdobersek> Mobitel Matic, telefon Samsung Galaxy Nexus trenutno ni v naših prodajnih načrtih.3 minutes ago
<zdobersek> :/
<zdobersek> :'(
<CrazyLemon> BOYAA!
<zdobersek> upam, cakam do 22. novembra ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kr čakaj :)
<CrazyLemon> lejter
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<zgaga> !t sl en hodnik prehod
<Pepelka> corridor crossing
<sasa84> polz, to je nek hitr zate, d skoz gor pa dol furaš :P
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1265-1: system-config-printer vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1265-1/
<sasa84> CrazyMelon in da haus!:D
 * sasa84 požgečka CrazyMelon 
<CrazyMelon> waaasaaaaaaaaap
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<sasa84> a si na faxU? ;)
<CrazyMelon> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<CrazyMelon> sm ja..tle aljoso ucim
<CrazyMelon> kako se pise 0 pa 1
<sasa84> :P
 * sasa84 poboža CrazyMelon k je tko pridn
<CrazyMelon> aljosa nima pojma
<CrazyMelon> ne ve kdaj je 0 0 in kdaj je 1 1
<CrazyMelon> to nemores verjet
<sasa84> ljoškota pozdrav!!! :)))
<CrazyMelon> ma kaj bo ljosko
<alyosha_sql> ma daaaj
<sasa84> wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<alyosha_sql> tip samo laže
<alyosha_sql> da mu nebi verjela
<CrazyMelon> j... sunac
<sasa84> ljoškooooooooooooo
<CrazyMelon> :D
<sasa84> :*
<alyosha_sql> jz njega učlim mona
<alyosha_sql> tip neve kolko je 1 in 1
<alyosha_sql> :D
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha_sql> oo šaška
<alyosha_sql> žio
<alyosha_sql> :D
<sasa84> juhuuu ;)
<alyosha_sql> ***
<sasa84> kdo zdej nima pojma? :P
<alyosha_sql> ne verjet CrazyLemon NIČ
<alyosha_sql> ON Ne ve
<alyosha_sql> sploh
<alyosha_sql> :D
<sasa84> ccc
<alyosha_sql> tip je mesar na FRI
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha_sql> praw uno
<alyosha_sql> ne gre skupaj
<alyosha_sql> :D
<sasa84> če je človk trd, je trd :)
<sasa84> alyosha_sql, sam u drugem letniku bi pa že lohk znou a ne? :)))
<CrazyMelon> je Å¡el papa aljosha
<CrazyMelon> :>
<sasa84> hihi :D
<CrazyMelon> ne bo ti odgovoru :P
<sasa84> no, Å¡e ti povej... kdo ne zna? :P
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon ne zna
<alyosha_sql> to je ja znano usem
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> tip iz table prepisuje Å¡e vedno
<sasa84> LOL
<sasa84> jao sta vidva ena smeškota :)
<alyosha_sql> vidiš da nima časa napisat
<alyosha_sql> pfff
<alyosha_sql> :D
<sasa84> alyosha_sql, boš palačinko? ;)
<alyosha_sql> ma nebom hvala:p
<sasa84> :)
<CrazyMelon> ma nima tip za burek
<CrazyMelon> zdej se je diskonetkal
<CrazyMelon> in se ne zna konektat
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon carh
<alyosha_sql> cxfhg
<alyosha_sql> ta CrazyLemon mona
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon car
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon car
<CrazyMelon> tip je prav dosadan
<alyosha_sql> sasa84 so dobre palačinke?
<alyosha_sql> :D
<sasa84> alyosha_sql, mhm ;)
<sasa84> so ble!
<CrazyMelon> alyosha_sql: sux
<alyosha_sql>  cc
<Sky[x]> eh ja :>
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1266-1: OpenLDAP vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1266-1/
<sasa84> kwa ste vsi tih dns :P
<sajko> cakamo kaj bo pazko napisal na forum
<sasa84> lol
<lynxlynxlynx> a ma kdo kej smešnega za polinkat
<Sky[x]> pazko ?
<lynxlynxlynx> eh
<sasa84> pejmo gledat film :P
<zdobersek1> awhatup internet!
<neett> http://www.ustream.tv/theother99 gleda kdo ? :P
<Pepelka> The Other 99, Ustream.TV: 	-Twitter-@TheOther99@IwilloccupyThis channel is being maintained by The Other 99. We continue to be a primary source from ...
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lepo da širiš yt videe!
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa še lahk narediš kakega :>
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu-si krog na G+ je dosegel 100 oseb! :)
<neett> +1
<neett> :P
<zdobersek1> OMG
<zdobersek1> Googlovc: We have machines with 24 cores.
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sm pridna a? :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 zakaj je to OMG? :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 delno!
<sasa84> :((
<Sky[x]> ej ma kdo kasn dobr predlog za pantomime ?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> R2-D2
<CrazyLemon> GOOD LUCK!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Sky[x]> a ?
<christooss__> Sky[x] hud predlog mam za pantomima
<christooss__> izven konteksta
<Sky[x]> povej
<lynxlynxlynx> pantomimik
<christooss__> Sky[x] to je že predlog
<christooss__> izven konteksta :P
<christooss__> sam ni samostalnik :(
<christooss__> tako da nevem če lahk uporabiš
<Sky[x]> aja hehe
<CrazyLemon> uff kera huda bejba v psychu......höööööööööööööööööödaaaaaaaa
<CrazyLemon> :D
<christooss__> CrazyLemon če ni najmn uni iz housa pol ni :P
<CrazyLemon> uni ?
<CrazyLemon> govorim o bejbi
<CrazyLemon> ne tipu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<christooss__> najmn uni podobna :)
<christooss__> hehe
 * christooss__ is checking psych!!
<CrazyLemon> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/shot0001.png
<CrazyLemon> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/shot0002.png
<CrazyLemon> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/shot0003.png
<CrazyLemon> kle telovadi :p
<christooss__> nič nam gledu k zdej gledam psych :)
<christooss__> no spoilers pliz
<christooss__> :)
<nafisa> zakaj so po tv ponavad filmi, k sem jih gledala že po 5x?
<Sky[x]> ker gledas napacn tv
<Sky[x]> glej voyo.si pa ne botega problema :D
<nafisa> aja ...
<nafisa> saj mam voyo ...
<nafisa> ena mi ga plačuje že ... dolgo
<nafisa> :D
<Sky[x]> dej se men user pa pass :)
<nafisa> sanjaj
<christooss__> CrazyLemon jup je huda :)
#ubuntu-si 2011-11-18
<CrazyLemon> christooss__ told u :)
<christooss__> no sam una v housu je tud huda
<christooss__> :)
<CrazyLemon> tanova k ma dost keša?
<CrazyLemon> nč..slip tajm...n8
<nafisa> ahjoj
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1267-1: FreeType vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1267-1/
<sajko> jutro
<nafisa> ne morem verjet, kako eni dobijo viruse na svoje Å¡ajbe ...
<CrazyLemon> http://www.theyfailed.com/images/novoto.png
<CrazyLemon> lol
<lynxlynxlynx> kr neki
<lynxlynxlynx> še če bi črnobelo vidu, bi se jo najbrž dal
<bogdanov> ha
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.desura.com/blog
<Pepelka> News - Desura | Desura
<nafisa> :P
<miha> http://www.dnevnik.si/novice/neverjetno/1042488761
<Pepelka> Pilot na letalu izjavil: Dragi potniki, če želite domov, zberite 22.000 evrov | Dnevnik
<miha> nafisa: si tle?
<nafisa> sem, ja
<miha> nafisa: tole je zanimivo http://www.siol.net/trendi/intimno/partnerstvo/2011/11/zapeljujete_zrelo_macko.aspx
<Pepelka> Zapeljujete zrelo mačko? - Planet Siol.net
<nafisa> ah, miha ...
<miha> nafisa: da?
<nafisa> dej dej ...
<nafisa> jst dobim bejbo 10+ za v postlo ... sam tlesknem pa jo dobim
<nafisa> ne rabim takileh nasvetov
<miha> 10+?
<nafisa> 40+*
<miha> 10+?
<nafisa> jst dobim bejbo 40+ za v postlo ... sam tlesknem pa jo dobim ********************
<miha> hehehe
<miha> no lepo ti je
<miha> :p
<Grega> eeew
<jodlajodla> oo
<jodlajodla> a mi zna kdo pomagat - nucam omejit uporabnikom mapo na ftp (ubuntu server 11.10)
<jodlajodla> da bi blo možno dostopat samo do /var/www mape
<jodlajodla> ?
<lynxlynxlynx> hah
<CrazyMelon> lynxlynxlynx: zakaj nisi pohitel?? zdej ne bo vedu ce lahko al pa ne :/
<lynxlynxlynx> enominutno okno :P
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<Grega> oooooooooooooooo
<sasa84> http://www.freewebarcade.com/game/3-slices/ a vam to dela... mislm, prime N za nasledn level?
<Pepelka> 3 Slices
<Grega> ja
<Grega> zakaj pa ne bi kr pritisnila n, z misko
<sasa84> retry in to dela... uno pa ne
<sasa84> no ja...ni važn :)
<sasa84> jst mam eno drugo bl pomembno vprašanje :D
<Grega> vazno, da si mene zajebala zdaj, a..
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> Grega, a si ti prkloplen na modem...tko prek kabla?
<Grega> um? :)
<Grega> nek.. modem.. je.. nekje :P
<sasa84> neki me zanima no :)
<sasa84> ne, a veš kaj...
<sasa84> prjatlu ne dela router a ne... in tm je vse prou naštiman... oz. tko kokr je blo, k je delal vse skup
<sasa84> in sm se prklopla na modem.. pa uno 192....
<miha> ?
<sasa84> in pr internet connections mi je blo čudn, d je bla tam izbira če želiš omogočit al pa onemogočit PPP
<sasa84> in je blo onemogočen pa username disabled pa geslo vpisan
<sasa84> a je to kul?
<miha> če je od internet ponudnika dobil ppp, mora prvi delat ppp, prej router, pa na pcju izklopljeno, zdj pc, torej mora bit vklopljen ppp pa vpisan user pass?
<miha> 192.168.* je lokalni IP, če si za routerjem
<miha> če ni routerja, ali imaš statičn IP (kabelski operaterji) ali PPP, kjer dobiš ip dinamično
<miha> a to si mislila? :)
<sasa84> ma pač ta siol adsl
<sasa84> in sm se prek kompa prklopla s kablom na modem...ne na router
<sasa84> in sem prek 192... pršla do nastavitvew modema... in sm tm vidla, d je PPP onemogočen...
<sasa84> in me zanima, če je to sploh prou, d je onemogočen
<sasa84> brb
<sasa84> evo me
<lynxlynxlynx> zanimiv spil sasa84
<miha> sasa84: če je router vmes, mora bit onemogočen, če ni routerja vmes, mora bit omogočen, pa pravi user pa pass not
<miha> torej, morš omogočit pa vpisat user/pass :)
<sasa84> aaa...Å¡tekam :)
<sasa84> PPP je nujn za komp k ni povezan prek routerja... PPP pa onemogočen zarad routerja...
<sasa84> kapiš :)
<miha> da
<sasa84> zto se ej treba prek routerja povezat, če maš več kompov (pač glede kablov...) in ne na modem
<sasa84> vidš... vsak dan človk kej novga zve ;))
<miha> hm, opcija je (bila?!) tudi, da mas switch namest routerja, pol vsak pc ma svoj ppp in svoj zunanji ip (do 4).. vsaj bral sem o tem
<miha> sam pol niso na isti mreži ane, vsak ma svoj zunanji ip
<win8> ponavadi majo siol modemi ze prednastavljen pppoe
<win8> v tem primeru je wan automatic ip
<win8> problem se pojavi, ce imas staticni ip
<win8> ker staticni ip omogoca samo eno pppoe povezavo, ki jo ponavadi zaseda siol modem
<sasa84> ne verjamem d ma statičnga
<sasa84> fantje a lohk sam neki? :D
<sasa84> khm... kaj je razlika med ppp in pppoe?
<sasa84> :)
<win8> resitev: kabel na siol modem, 192.168.1.1 upor/pass: user/user pa tam izklopit, ter na routerju nastavit ppoe
<sasa84> win8, sj tam je ppp izkloplen
<win8> ima samo siol modem, al tudi eouter?
<win8> router
<sasa84> na routerju so tud stvari kokr bi mogle bit... sam zadeva ne dela
<sasa84> siol modem pa od belkina router
<win8> na routerju pppoe pa username/pass od siola
<win8> razen ce ni router pokurjen
<win8> wan port
<win8> probaj direkt comp na eth1/2 na modem pa pppoe povezavo
<sasa84> mhm... k router se npr. poveže s kompom, printer dela... interneta pa ne spusti skoz
<win8> oz. username/pass lahko preveris z prijavo na servisne strani na siolu
<sasa84> mislm... mozzila pa to ne dela..
<win8> internet nima veze z lokalno mrezo
<win8> mogoce je samo neplacan racun? :)
<sasa84> ne ne... vse redno plačuje... neta nima pa že pol leta :P
<sasa84> zdj sm pa jst popenla pa sm rekla d bom to poštimala :P
<win8> 0801000
<sasa84> sej lohk d je pa modem fuč
<win8> ce je siol
<sasa84> enga belga ma... gaymad al kwa neki na g
<win8> pol je siol
<win8> 0801000
<win8> pa tezit
<sasa84> mogoče bi mogla prvo na modemu vklopt PPP pa skenslat modem... pa vidt če dela vsaj modem...pač kabl povezava
<sasa84> skenslat router...ne modem
<win8> klic na 0801000 pa bo student na helpdesku videl, a se modem odziva al ne
<sasa84> ok :)
<miha> :)
<sasa84> ta je še najbolš rešitu :))
<Grega> PM sasa!
<Grega> kak naj zdaj pridem cez 19 level?!
<Grega> aha! aha!
<sasa84> LOL
<sasa84> zdej sem na spletnem pogovoru :P
<sasa84> s siolovim študentom...po imenu boštjan ^^
 * miha vesel za sasa84 
<sasa84> slikco ma lepo za znort
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> ok... z modemom je vse ok...pravjo na siolu :)
<sasa84> to se prav... če je crknu router...al pa je tam kšno napačno geslo vpisano...
<sasa84> drugač pa... zdej se mu net tko zrihta, da se sam prklop na mol delat a ne?dem, vklop PPA, vpiše njegovo user name pa geslo...in bi mog
<sasa84> mogl delat
<Grega> grrrrrr
<sasa84> kaj je Grega a ne gre igrca? :D
<Grega> ne!
<sasa84> hihi
<CrazyLemon> banda prekleta!
<Grega> jebemomilomater!!
<CrazyLemon> a bi igral hedgewars online??
<CrazyLemon> da naredimo en ubuntu.si turnir
<CrazyLemon> al neki takega
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> fuckkkkkkkk
<Grega> 21!
<Grega> well done!
<Grega> ne grem se vec
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj ti pol mislš? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 js nč ne mislim
<CrazyLemon> kdaj si mene vidla mislit'???
<CrazyLemon> NIKOLI!
<sasa84> ja sej :S
<sasa84> :)))
<sasa84> mamo probleme z routerjem pa modemom :P
<sasa84> zdj smo vidl d modem dela... tko pravjo na siolu :P
<Grega> pol pa priklopi direkt na pc
<Grega> pa vidis kaj bo
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nimate nobenih problemov
<CrazyLemon> ker očitno vse dela tko kot mora
<CrazyLemon> če si ti kle
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> Grega, pa nč ne spreminjam PPP a ne?
<Grega> uh, kaj jaz vem kako ima siol to.. marsikje je dovolj, da samo priklucis na pc in preko dhpc dobi ip.. siol mislim, da zahteva geslo, ampak nisem preprican kje ga vpises
<CrazyLemon> v okence kjer piše "Geslo:" !!!
<CrazyLemon> in sasa84 misli da js ne mislim..HA!
<Grega> o_O
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, brihtn fant!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ane!!
<CrazyLemon> :$
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> :*
<Grega> odvratna sta!
<Grega> :)
<Grega> CrazyLemon: daj nek movie, no
<CrazyLemon> !g youtube twilight: breaking dawn for guys
<Pepelka> Twilight Guy - with Kaleb Nation http://www.twilightguy.com/
<CrazyLemon> ffs
<Grega> nooooo
<CrazyLemon> !g twilight: breaking dawn for guys
<Pepelka> Twilight Guy - with Kaleb Nation http://www.twilightguy.com/
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga
<Grega> nocem tegaaaa
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8JR5kmlnGA
<Pepelka> Twilight: Breaking Dawn: For Guys      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> seveda hočeš
<CrazyLemon> sam ne zavedaš se
<Grega> ok
<Grega> hm
<Grega> Najlepsa hvala!
<CrazyLemon> si si premislu? :>
<CrazyLemon> je pa available the hangover part ii
<CrazyLemon> če nisi gledal
<Grega> phhh, v kinu! .. s punco..!
<Grega> :D
<CrazyLemon> prvi del verjamem..drugi...NOWAI
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Grega> oba!
<Grega> :)
<sasa84> ej, jst sm pa včer gledala dobr film... love and other drugs
<Grega> tiho ti
<Grega> ti ne znas..
<Grega> :P
<CrazyLemon> Grega sej veš da se sestrične ne štejejo kot punce ane?
<Grega> hm
<Grega> sigurno?
<CrazyLemon> tko piše v 'the bro before ho's manual'
<sasa84> lol
<Grega> this changes everything!
<sasa84> Grega, res je dobr film ;)
<Grega> ne bom niti pogledal :> ziher se objemajo in jocejo in zalujejo in..
<Grega> nekdo ma raka
<Grega> in umre
<sasa84> ma tko... zveza casual sex
<sasa84> pol pa ma bejba parkinsonovo
<Grega> grrrr
<CrazyLemon> zgubu sm svoj kul avatar z ubuntu.si!!
<CrazyLemon> gaddemit!
<sasa84> a uno kodo za brihtn foun? :)
<CrazyLemon> ja!
 * sasa84 žaluje
<CrazyLemon> ha
<CrazyLemon> pa je nazaj avatar!
<CrazyLemon> better than ever!
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ideja : hedgewars online bitke!
<CrazyLemon> mal za relax :)
<andrejz> jaz sem že preveč sproščen ;)
<CrazyLemon> andrejz TMI!
<andrejz> lahko bi mel gnome proti kde proti unity bitke :)
<CrazyLemon> to je nonsense
<CrazyLemon> hedgewars je kul
<sasa84> jodlajodla, juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<jodlajodla> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> buhdej ančka!
<sasa84> alyosha_sql, a Å¡e zmer u Å¡ol? :P
<sasa84> a si nagaju pa te majo zaprtga? :)))
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> ne ne sem doma ze
<sasa84> aaa :)
<alyosha_sql> samo sem na solskem laptopu:D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> to je tko... crazymelon pa alyosha_sql :)
<sasa84> Å¡tudiozna psevdonima :P
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> crazymelon je zunaj hiše al pa na kavču
<sasa84> ja ja...crazy on lap :P
<CrazyLemon> medtem k alyosha_sql je glumac
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dj ti men povej kšno idejo za filmčk ;)
<alyosha_sql> de jdej
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 naredi predstavitev
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> mislm... za poučni ubuntu filmčk :P
<CrazyLemon> js sm jo parkrat delal
<CrazyLemon> na koncu pa zbrisal
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> čakte... sam lulat grem pa na čik... in ja, sej si bom umila roke :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 multitask gaddemit!
<zdobersek> ahahahahaha
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xt-s4WAnseU&feature=youtu.be
<Pepelka> Justin Bieber plays drums in tv total      - YouTube
<zdobersek> avsenik se joce
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 medtem k lulaš si na čiku ane!
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> ne :)
<Sky[x]> sasa84: the rebound 2009
<Sky[x]> si poglej :D
<duskala> fantje vcer sm bil v kitajski in se je lastnik ful navdusu vendar se seli s tem tednom ze v drug kraj torej po 21 bo zaprto ze
<duskala> bom sel jutri se na eno drugo lokacijo
<duskala> tud kul place
<duskala> mislim to za ubuntu urice
<duskala> za crnomelj
<Sky[x]> http://vimeo.com/5176497
<Sky[x]> :D
<Pepelka> SURFFIT on Vimeo
<sasa84> aaaaaa
<Sky[x]> sasa84: si pogledala za ta film ?
<Sky[x]> nasmejes se fajn :D
<sasa84> haha
<Sky[x]> pa mal ljubezni je tud notr )
<sasa84> glih gledam kje si ga lohk sposodm :)
<sasa84> vsi odhajajo :(
<sasa84> ampak CrazyLemon je pa Å¡e kle :P
<sasa84> neett for speed :P
<neett> hehe :P
<neett> sasa84, supp?
<sasa84> ma bo bo :)
<sasa84> ti?
<neett> bobo :)
<neett> se kar vreji no,... sn so na pijaco, pa ni blo prehudo :)
<neett> ponavadi pridem drugi dan domov, ce je petek
<neett> oO
<neett> sasa84,  meni se z mano
<neett> :P
<sasa84> evo mene, evo mene :)
<sasa84> sorči... glih gledala sem kok bi iz win7 dostopala do ubuntu particije ;)
<neett> hh,.. ja naj bi se dalo nekak :) ze mas resitev ?
<sasa84> ma 1x sm nek probala inštalirat nek ext2read al kaj... pa mi ni hotl... mejbi zarad 64bitnih windpws al kwa vem
<neett> ma windowsi so tecno wedno :) nimajo prijateljev :P
<neett> tecni*
<sasa84> pa ja... problem je, če morm zarad nujnih stvari it na winse...sicer se to zgodi sam k nek printam eno specifično zadevo... sam mi gre na jetra, d en ušiv OS k nej bi bil kao top, ne bere ama ništa kt ntfs
<sasa84> !
<sasa84> en linux k nej bi bil pa Å¡it... ti pa lohk kr vse
<neett> monopol,..f it
<sasa84> :\
<neett> meni je vedno problem z seminarskimi
<sasa84> sej sam zarad unga printanaj hodm na winse... k mi ubuntu nk ne printa prou
<neett> ja ne sprinta tak, kak mas v dokumentu ?
<sasa84> veš kaj je fora...
<sasa84> mam pač naslovnco za neko brošurco a ne... in v ubuntu mi kaže tko, da gleda črta čez rob... openoffice v win7 pa čist prou
<neett> pa verjetno ista verzija ?
<neett> openoffica
<sasa84> na ubuntu mam LO
<neett> ja pa daj se na win lo,...
<sasa84> ampak...sej je en in ist Å¡morn
<neett> naj bi bil :)
<sasa84> mogla bi probat LO na winsih...če tud tam tko kaže
<neett> ja probaj
<neett> ..
<sasa84> :))
<neett> jaz sn pa ows cekiro malo prej,...
<neett> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=FNsG1szQPqo
<Pepelka> #OWS ZUCCOTTI PARK 11-17-11 PROTESTER BEATEN - ARRESTED      - YouTube
<neett> grdo zgleja na hipe :)
<sasa84> lol :)
<sasa84> čak, na čik skočm :)
<neett> go go
<gapi> živjo
<neett> dobro jutro
<neett> :P
<gapi> kako v onericu zrihtat gnome classic
<gapi> se pravi v 111.10
<gapi> 11.10
<neett> pozeni software center
<gapi> ok clasic ni tok problem bolj me matra kak compiz
<sasa84> gapi, predn se prjavš...tam daš gnome namest ubuntu
<neett> pa poisi
<neett> gnome-shell
<gapi> ker classic sm se približal vsaj na približno
<sasa84> sicr pa compiz... kdr sm jst kej poskušala, se mi je unity sesu :P
<sasa84> damn ati!!!
<gapi> nvidia fan tuki
<neett> me to :)
<sasa84> good for you :P
<gapi> ej brb
<sasa84> k sm jst kupavala laptop sm vedla sam to, d nekje linux obstaja :P
<sasa84> kupvala*
<gapi> sam da probam kaj se zgodi po nasvetu od sasa84
<neett> ja ce mas gnome instaliral lahko das ja, cene ne
<neett> :P
<neett> instaliran*
<sasa84> men tud gnome3 nek Å¡teka...
<neett> gnome, je sexy,... samo ni to to,.. gnome klasik je pa gorni panel ugly v pm
<neett> sicer sem porihtal zadevo,...samo zaj morem spet najdit link od sajta :P
<neett> gapi, ?
<gapi> ok če bi mel tablični računalnik bi mi blo tole všeč sam tud tale shell mi ni po godu  če sem iskren
<sasa84> men je biu najbl kul un gnome 2.3x...pa compiz sm mela uštiman, namizje uštimano...tist je blo zakon
<sasa84> 10.10 mi je bil rs ql
<neett> gapi, gnome classic si se mel izbiro....
<neett> verjetno
<gapi> ste kej probal mint
<neett> sem, sam ene 2verzije nazaj
<neett> hehe :P
<gapi> kaj ni to 2d   ok moja napakam če sem len da ne probam
<sasa84> nč...pančat grem
<sasa84> ob 7h morm ustat
<neett> sasa84,  noc
<gapi> ker tale ubuntu  namestl bi ga na tablični računalnik če bi ga imel
<gapi> nočko
<sasa84> nočk ;)
<gapi> 8.04 bi še mel  če bi blo malo več podpore za hardware
<neett> gapi, http://karneke.dyndns.info:3000/klasik.png
<neett> gnome klasik pri meni
<neett> :P
<gapi> očitno bo treba probat mint
<neett> ma ja,.. ocitno :)
<neett> sicer pa,... win8 bo tuji mel kar precejsne spremembe graficnega vmesnika
<gapi> xbuntu sm probu pa to spett ni to
<neett> bo obl za tablicne,... vsaj start bo tak
<neett> bol*
<gapi> ja sm vidu slikce
<gapi> zajebal so k so združl netbook edition in normaln ubuntu
<neett> ma ja, sam enim sede, enim pa ne
<neett> :P
<neett> meni ne no
<neett> ker se mi se zdi hroscasto
<neett> da bi vsaj delalo ok
<gapi> pravm navada je železna srajca
<neett> to je res
<gapi> sam bo treba srajco preoblečt k že mal smrdi
<neett> smpak,.. those who resist change, will simply fade into oblivion : P
<gapi> zdej sam še čakam da siol ponudi IPV6
<gapi> pol lohk umrem
<lynxlynxlynx> ni zanimivo, če vse kr dela
<neett> lynxlynxlynx, tudi res
<neett> :)
#ubuntu-si 2011-11-19
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZBqq-UaK98
<Pepelka> Top Gear at the Movies - Trailer      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> available at your local 'pašnik' :D
<lynxlynxlynx> zakaj pašnik - a ne pristanišče?
<CrazyLemon> pašnik je lep kraj..kjer rožice cveto
<CrazyLemon> pristanišče je polno premoga
<CrazyLemon> in smrdi
<CrazyLemon> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> v pristaniščih so uni pomorščaki z lesenimi nogami in bajnimi zakladi
<CrazyLemon> ni bajnih zakladov..sam oversized pomorščaki
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> a je Sky[x] kle?
<sasa84> :)
<CrazyLemon> je!
<Sky[x]> kp
<Sky[x]> jp
<zdobersek1> hm ... Mint 12 al Mint Debian?
<CrazyLemon> a ni zadnji mint dejansko based on debian?
<sasa84> Sky[x], jooooj, kok luškan film!!!!
<sasa84> ful ti hvala...:***
<CrazyLemon> lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pšt!
<sasa84> o christooss :)
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: Mint 12 je baziran na oneiricu
<zdobersek1> Mint Debian pa na Debian Testing
<zdobersek1> kar je pa se vedno GNOME 2.32 ...
<napsy> nov mint ma gnom3
<napsy> ce sm prav zastopu
<zdobersek1> ja, to je Mint 12
<zdobersek1> tega zdej dol vlecem ..
<napsy> bos povedu pol kak se ti zdi
<CrazyLemon> lej pa res
<CrazyLemon> Linux Mint 12 features the following upstream components: Ubuntu 11.10, Linux 3.0, Gnome 3.2.
<Sky[x]> sasa84: sej sem vedu da ti bo vsec :P
<Sky[x]> sasa84: jst bi ga raj z uno tvojo dobro prjatlco gledov :P
<christooss> dobro jutro
<zdobersek1> upam, da po neki cudni logiki Mint 12 nima tega butastega buga v NM
<sasa84> Sky[x], LOL
<sasa84> a ji omenm? :P
<Sky[x]> pvt
<napsy> zdobersek1: kaksen bug pa ma NM?
<zdobersek1> napsy: siolov router vsakih 20 min vrze vse naprave dol, v 11.10 pa se potem NetworkManager noce nazaj povezat
<zdobersek1> in je treba wifi modul vrect ven in nazaj modprobeat.
<sasa84> dobr d se to men ne dogaja :S
<napsy> heh ja, to mam tut tezavo .. recimo disejblam wireless in se zaboga pol noce vec nazaj postavt
<napsy> krneki
<zdobersek> uff
<zdobersek> tale stvar je v live nacinu zelo odzivna
<sasa84> zdobersek, mint?
<zdobersek> sasa84: aha
<sasa84> zdobersek, a debiannov mint al ta ubuntu mint?
<zdobersek> sasa84: Mint 12, k bazira na oneiricu
<sasa84> pa gnome al kej druzga?
<zdobersek> ubistvu je zdej se release candidate, ni se izdan
<zdobersek> sasa84: gnome ma
<sasa84> mhm
<zdobersek> unity ni po defaultu, ga je pa najbrz mozno instalirat
<christooss> zdobersek a maš kšn skrinšot
<christooss> :)
<christooss> k mene živcira unity pa gnome 3 :)
<zdobersek> sasa84: ubistvu prav ta distribucija razvija lupino, ki uporablja gnome3 tehnologijo, ampak je bolj podobna gnome2
<zdobersek> (afaik)
<sasa84> pol jst k sm navdušena nad gnome2...bi blo to nek zame ;)
<sasa84> se že louda :D
<christooss> zdobersek a nimajo Mate integriran
<christooss> mate je fork gnomoe
<christooss> gnome
<lynxlynxlynx> kolk izdaj ubuntuja bo še potrebnih, da ga noben na tem kanalu ne bo več uporabljal? :)
<christooss> lynxlynxlynx ene dve
<christooss> :)
<Sky[x]> hehe najboljse vprsanje :D
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, huda :)
<zdobersek> lol @ lynxlynxlynx :)
<zdobersek> christooss: ja, to je eno
<zdobersek> http://www.linuxmint.com/rel_lisa_whatsnew.php
<Pepelka> New features in Linux Mint 12 - Linux Mint
<zdobersek> MATE je ubistvu fork GNOME2, k je compatible z GNOME3
<zdobersek> pol je se pa MGSE
<zdobersek> '"MGSE" (Mint Gnome Shell Extensions) is a desktop layer on top of Gnome 3 that makes it possible for you to use Gnome 3 in a traditional way'
<christooss> pol majo oni zdej "tri" verzije 11 in 12 k sta na ubuntuju in tista na Debianu k je rolling
<christooss> release
<zdobersek> ja, recimo.
<zdobersek> ... in other news, bitch won't boot
<zdobersek> mah, diske je cekiral ... ampak tega ni hotl graficno povedat :I
<zdobersek> :)*
<zdobersek> ummm
<zdobersek> lol, v lightdm imajo poslihtan stil vseh popupov (a11y, zvok, koledar ...) - se oneiric ni tko poslihtan
<zdobersek1> sehr sexy!
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> skrinšot zdobersek :)
<zdobersek1> http://i39.tinypic.com/2cs98xc.png update manager - mint style
<zdobersek1> --
<zdobersek> vec pa zvecer!
<zdobersek> kul zgleda.
<sasa84> zdobersek, čist f*kiš
<zdobersek> sasa84: f*kiš as in grdo?
<CrazyLemon> <zdobersek> sasa84: ubistvu prav ta distribucija razvija lupino, ki uporablja gnome3 tehnologijo, ampak je bolj podobna gnome2
<CrazyLemon> <zdobersek> (afaik)
<CrazyLemon> ubistvu je gnome2 in gnome3
<CrazyLemon> tko da tista podobnost je dejansko gnome2
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Sky[x]> ket sej pa sasa84 zgubila ?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZ5FSnkwzds
<Pepelka> Lupčka mi je dala - 15 let kasneje      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kr neki :P
<sasa84> Sky[x], si me pogrešu a? :P
<sasa84> christooss_, grrr :D
 * sasa84 is away: I'm busy
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: napis novico o tem!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek o tem da je sasa84 busy?
<CrazyLemon> NE NE B OM
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: o mintu pa gnome2 pa  gnome3 pa da je to ubistvu gnome2 pa take forééééé
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kok novic si do zdej napisal?
<CrazyLemon> primerjaj to Å¡tevilo z mojim Å¡tevilom
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: NaN
<CrazyLemon> po tem ko končaš primerjavo
<CrazyLemon> pojdi napisat novicož
<CrazyLemon> -ž
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: rajs se vprasej, kolk novic iz wordpressa je zarad mene mozno komentirat na forumu!
<zdobersek> ko si bos odgovoril, lahko gres pa se eno novico napisat :)
<CrazyLemon> prašanje je kolikokrat je folk dejansko prebral tam tvojo novico
<CrazyLemon> in nato uporabu tvoj plugin da bi komentiral novico na forumu
<CrazyLemon> po tem pa pejt novico napisat
<zdobersek> kaj, a nej bo rant=
<zdobersek> ?*
<zdobersek> Y U NO APPRECIATE MY PLUGIN
<lynxlynxlynx> valda
<lynxlynxlynx> drama > facts
<miha> čer
<lynxlynxlynx> o
<miha> :)
<Sky[x]> l
<Sky[x]> p
<Sky[x]> = lp
<miha> hvala..  kaj dogaja? :)
<Sky[x]> nic posebnega :)
<CrazyLemon> nič ne dogaja.. sam  zdobersek kot vedno je kle attention whore k noče napisat novice!
<miha> :))
<miha> CrazyLemon: jst pa kodiram eno aplikacijo, da jo boš lahko kmal skritiziral :)
<CrazyLemon> miha to pa vedno..recimo dost bi vedu povedat tudi o pepelki :p
<miha> hehe
<miha> to kdaj drugič..
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: napis novico potem.
<Grumpek> sam simfas
<zdobersek1> o pepelki.
<zdobersek1> bbl.
<miha> CrazyLemon: zdj se ukvarjam z android chatom... prek tora, plus dodatno kodiranje :)
<CrazyLemon> miha zakaj me ne preseneča da uporabljaš TOR :)
<Grumpek> miha te CIA zasleduje ?
<miha> Grumpek: ne Å¡e
<CrazyLemon> Grumpek ne..al qaida ga išče :p
<Grumpek> aha :D
<Grumpek> sam TOR ne bo nc pomagal
<miha> Grumpek: zakaj ne
<Grumpek> ker te bojo dobli tak al drugace :)
<miha> Grumpek: ammm
<Grumpek> kaj ?
<miha> tor uporablam, da skrivam server pa namest https, nad tem so pa sporočila, ki imajo svoje kodiranje
<Grumpek> ja?
<Grumpek> pa mislis da to ni izsledljivo ?
<miha> ja?
<miha> v glavnem ni. kadar pa je, na serverju ne bo nič uporabnega.
<Grumpek> vsaka stvar je izsledljiva... samo vprasanje ali ma kdo dovolj velik interes
<Grumpek> ne bom reku, da zadeva ni fajn zakomplicirana
<Grumpek> sam vseeno :)
<miha> se strinjam no, saj privzemam scenarij, da mi server zaplenjo... gor ne bo nic pametnega :)
<Grumpek> ja sam vprasanje zakaj bi ti ga zaplenli :)
<Grumpek> si terorist ?
<Grumpek> ali pedofil ?
<miha> nism.. Å¡e
<Grumpek> ce nisi nic od tega nisi tarca :)
<Grumpek> ker dvomim, da mas dovolj mocne politicne podatke oz dovolj financne koristi na tistem serverju, da bi se kdo s tabo ubadal :)
<Grumpek> nafte pa server tut nima :D
<Grumpek> tak da si varn
<miha> Grumpek: seveda seveda... pač izziv mi je narest messenger po mojih idejah
<Grumpek> aha pa tak rec :)
<Grumpek> iziv
<Grumpek> to pa razumem zelo dobro :D
<Grumpek> in to za android ?
<miha> mam narejen že lib, ki dela n-kratno AES-256 kodiranje.. 'ovojnice' :)
<miha> stestiran, dela
<Grumpek> kak pa ma footprint ?
<miha> 32 bytov na ovojnico... 16 bytov IV za CBC način, pa id ključa pa random padding
<Grumpek> kake sistemske zahteve rabi :)
<zdobersek> miha: MSN messenger?
<Grumpek> aes256 ni glih neki nepozresnega
<miha> zdobersek: nek messenger pač
<miha> Grumpek: za tekst ni problema.. glih video ne bi tak kodiru
<zdobersek> a nov protokol?
<Grumpek> to verjamem :)
<Grumpek> sam ne vem ali bo telefon dovolj zmogljiv, da bo to prebavu
<miha> prebavla
<Grumpek> opa nice :)
<Grumpek> ker telefon pa ?
<miha> Grumpek: v bistvu kr res traja je generiranje RSA ključev nad 1024 bit, vse ostalo je hitr
<miha> gallaxy S
<Grumpek> ka je to? single core 1ght ?
<miha> ja
<Grumpek> ghz
<Grumpek> aha
<miha> Grumpek: ja
<Grumpek> ok klasika torej
<Grumpek> zanimivo :)
<Grumpek> zanimiv projekt mas ti tlele :)
<miha> jst tud tak mislim
<miha> zdobersek: v mislih mam čist preprost WWW protokol.. REST al neki
<Grumpek> to bi lahko kakim skrajnezem prodal :D
<miha> Grumpek: zastonj bom dal na net...
<Grumpek> nene prodaj skrajnezem
<miha> če bi prodal, bi bil sokriv
<miha> če downloadajo iz neta, jst nč ne vem..
<Grumpek> pa backdoor not, pa prodas kljuce ameriki
<Grumpek> pa si zmagu :D
<miha> eh... http://www.extremetech.com/computing/105931-full-disk-encryption-is-too-good-says-us-intelligence-agency kak tak člank pa bo :D
<Pepelka> Full disk encryption is too good, says US intelligence agency | ExtremeTech
<Grumpek> hehe :D
<Grumpek> pocas te bojo kr ustrelil, ce bos uporabljal enkripcijo
<miha> v bistvu trenutno mam največ problemov z lepim guijem za to
<miha> ostalo je v glavnem že stestiran
<miha> pač ta proces.. dodaj prijatelja.. potrdi prijateljstvo.. pa to
<miha> :D
<miha> daj na ignore listo..
<CrazyLemon> kako pa dodaš prijatelja?
<CrazyLemon> mail? nick? ime priimek ?
<miha> skeniraš njegovo QR kodo s custom urljem
<miha> mojprotokol://server/id/Lep%20vzdevek
<CrazyLemon> torej tvoj program tudi generira qr kodo ?
<miha> da
<CrazyLemon> damn..upal sem da boš reku ne in pol bi ti začel težit..
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<miha> http://code.google.com/p/zxing/source/browse/trunk/android-integration/src/com/google/zxing/integration/android/IntentIntegrator.java
<Pepelka> IntentIntegrator.java -  zxing -   Multi-format 1D/2D barcode image processing library with clients for Android, Java - Google Project Hosting
<CrazyLemon> kul :)
<CrazyLemon> kmalu pa boš mogu še dodat tist.. 'beam' oziroma nfc :D
<miha> kaj je to?
<CrazyLemon> !g android beam
<Pepelka> Google announces NFC-based Android Beam for sharing between ... http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/18/google-announces-nfc-based-android-beam-for-sharing-between-phon/
<miha> sj lahk QR jpg pošlješ.. prek bluetooth al neki?
<CrazyLemon> že
<CrazyLemon> ampak tole je fensi :)
<zdobersek> HURRY, LEMME BEAM YOU
<miha> aha ICS
<zdobersek> nc, later.
<miha> lp
<lynxlynxlynx> kraja podatkov Å¡e nikoli ni bila tako lahka? :s
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=WmJmmnMkuEM
<Pepelka> Police pepper spraying and arresting students at UC Davis      - YouTube
<marko__> ubuntu urice
<marko__> from japan
<marko__> :))
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zdobersek
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: CrazyLemon CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> eno ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zdobersek zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> Å¡tiri
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Twilight: Breaking Dawn je za kej?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne bi vedu..ne gledam takih filmov
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8rCy173y7Y
<Pepelka> Liar, Liar - The Castaways (1965)      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> ne gledam filmov ki so starejši od mene :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Hangover II je na pasnikih?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek je
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: to je videospot za tebe opisujoco pesem!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek awww <3
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIUEQbplbks&feature=feedrec_grec_index
<Pepelka> GoPro HD: Skateboard Big Air with Andy Mac - X Games 16      - YouTube
<zdobersek> koncn mam cajt kosilo pojest!
<CrazyLemon> you go girl!
<zdobersek> prebranec! <3
<CrazyLemon> fartmachine </3
<zdobersek> lasten se nobenmu ne gnusi!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek rabim tvoje matematične sposobnosti!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: they're free as in prebranec
<CrazyLemon> i shall query you as prebranec
<tr43nd> lp
<zdobersek1> Moj oče spije od 1-2l rdečega vina na dan?
<zdobersek1> Star je 50 let, koliko življenja še ima?
<zdobersek1> ffs, slo-tech je nov mnenjalnik
<zdobersek1> http://slo-tech.com/forum/t493679#crta
<Pepelka> Alkohol in o&#269;e @ Slo-Tech
<CrazyLemon> zeh
#ubuntu-si 2011-11-20
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> kdo se buden ?
<tr43nd> nop
<tr43nd> :)
<Sky[x]> :)
<tr43nd> hm,kje je pa nafisa pa sasa?
<Sky[x]> nv
<Sky[x]> manka z druzba hehe
<tr43nd> :)
<christooss__> :)
<christooss__> zih sta šle ven žurat
<tr43nd> jp
<Sky[x]> ma ne mata eno lesbian sceno zdj same pr nafisi :D
<tr43nd> lol
<christooss__> kul
<christooss__> i support that
<christooss__> :)
<tr43nd> :)
<tr43nd> uaaaa
<zdobersek> IDEJA, IDEJA!
<napsy> um
<napsy> :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek http://www.theverge.com/2011/11/17/2568348/galaxy-nexus-review
<Pepelka> Galaxy Nexus review | The Verge
<zdobersek> let's see!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> http://www.mobisvet.si/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=730&category_id=4&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=56&lang=sl&vmcchk=1&Itemid=56
<Pepelka> sam i9250 galaxy nexus
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<CrazyLemon> :$
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, :*
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1v0uFms68U
<Pepelka> The Walking Dead Trailer      - YouTube
<Grega> ima kdo kaj izkusenj s prodajanjem preko paypala?
<Skyx-mobile> lp
<zgaga> nekoga sem poskusal kontaktirati na privat in mi napise "xxxxx is away: Be back Later". A on lahko potem vidi moje sporocilo medtem ko ma status na away?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<Tadej> folk katero kompresijo tv serije moram downloadat da bo delal 5.1 zvok?
<Tadej> a je 720p dovolj?
<CrazyLemon> ne vidim povezave med resolucijo ter 5.1 zvokom :)
<Bilko> kak gre CrazyLemon :)
<dhbiker> o/ polz
<CrazyLemon> Bilko ma gre...počasi :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti? zanemarjaš ubuntu skupnost zadnje čase :D
<Bilko> ja res...ni me kej dost tle :)
<Bilko> pozabm zalaufat irc :)
<Bilko> drgač pa Ubuntu 4 ever :)
<CrazyLemon> ker izgovor!
<CrazyLemon> xchat mora bit vedno v startupu
<CrazyLemon> in vedno na autoconnect
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Bilko> ahaha...ja maš prav
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa kmalu bodo ubuntu urice v NM ..če bi rad spoznal somišljenike iz okolice :)
<Bilko> ja, sem bral neki ja
 * Bilko spet "pumping iron" :)
<CrazyLemon> torej žreš sirotko k nor?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Bilko> loh bi spremenu nick nazaj v Bilder :)
<Bilko> ja skuto za večerjo in otrobe za zajtrk
<Bilko> ni bolšga....
<CrazyLemon> a čist resno? :D
<Bilko> ja pa jade
<Bilko> ja resno
<CrazyLemon> kok časa moraš pumpat iron..da se opazi konkreten napredek v strukturi ?
<CrazyLemon> +telesa
<Bilko> polet sem začel spet in sm kr resno zagrabu pa sm tak kt sem bil prej
<Bilko> odvisno...
<Bilko> če nis nikol treniral pol rabiš neki casa
<CrazyLemon> a se nonstop držiš predpisane prehrane?
<Sky[x]> v otrobe dodas kej proteinov ? :D
<Bilko> po kaksne 3 mescih bi se mogl kr opazit, če delaš pravilno in ješ dokaj pravilno
<Sky[x]> jst kr kosmice navadne koruzne pa proteine notr pa
<Sky[x]> 3 mesce je ja da se opazi napredek ce je vse ok
<CrazyLemon> torej js bi opazu napredek v mescu pa pol
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Bilko> kr ene 50g ovsenih pa mal mlekca dam zvecer da se napijejo do zutri in pojem
<Sky[x]> resnicno se opazi sele po pol leta recimo
<Sky[x]> takrt ce si bil pridna pa se redno drzov vsega ti bo vsak reku
<Sky[x]> po 3 mescih se pa pozna mogoce bolj na cifrah :D
<Bilko> CrazyLemon, ja držim se kr glede hrane...sicer odvisno no. Trenutno sem se kr trudil, ker nisem 2 let treniral in sem hotu čim prej nazaj prit
<Bilko> drgač je pa itak težko s hrano k je meso drago
<Bilko> je pa treba pojest velik beljakovin
<Bilko> dobr da delam v kuhni pa pol tm probam mal več beljakovin dobit
<Bilko> sam se hitr nasitiš piščanca :)
<CrazyLemon> hehe :D
<Bilko> pač še najtežje je s hrano
<Bilko> trening je simpl in men osebno v užitek
<Bilko> treniram glih zarad užitka pri in po treningu, ne glih zarad izgleda
<CrazyLemon> ma js mam spodaj v kleti neki uteži pa to
<Bilko> sam zdej je mal težko k pazim sina vsak drug teden pa pol ne morem trenirat
<CrazyLemon> sam bl težko se spravim
<Bilko> :)
<Sky[x]> piscanca pa purana si hitr sit ja :)
<CrazyLemon> jah vzameš sina na trening.. pa mu daš telefon dokler ti švicaš :)
<Bilko> ja eni raj grejo vn laufat al na kolo....
<CrazyLemon> kolo o/
<Bilko> ja sem enkrat probu to ja...
<Bilko> pa je blo glih dost folka tm, kt za nalašč...
<Bilko> pa so mal cudn gledal k sm mel 3 letnika s sabo :)
<Bilko> sam je mal težko k ga vse zanima pa morš mal pazit z njim k je okol tok "teže" :)
<Bilko> tko da pol ne morš optimalno narest treninga k maš skos eno oko na njem :)
<Bilko> ma sej, zdej če sam vzdržujem pa bo ok.
<Bilko> mal sam še da se zdefiniram pa bo ok, pol pa vzdržujem
<Sky[x]> a ni blo nebene tete k bi ga mal popazla tam :D
<Sky[x]> babe so nore na otroke bi ze eno zaposlis ak v fitnesu k se ji neb dal delat :D
<Bilko> hehe, ja blo bi fajn ja
<Bilko> je ena teta na Å¡alterju kateri bi se Å¡e jaz dal da me pazi lol
<Sky[x]> hehe
 * sasa84 is away: I'm busy
<CrazyLemon> fcking telefon
<CrazyLemon> kr input/output error mi vrže
<CrazyLemon> ko kopiram s sdkartice na pc
<CrazyLemon> tale HzO je prekleto huda stvar :)
<zdobersek> HzO being what?
<CrazyLemon> !g HzO
<Pepelka> HZO: Summary for MarineMax, Inc. Common Stock- Yahoo! Finance http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=HZO
<CrazyLemon> emm
<CrazyLemon> !g zagg HzO
<Pepelka> ZAGG | HzO: Practically Waterproof Gadgets | Waterproof iPod ... http://www.zagg.com/hzo/hzo-video.php
<CrazyLemon> being that
<zdobersek> sej razumem, da si relativno blizu morju
<zdobersek> ampak ne vem, ce so taki gadgeti vseen nujni?
<zdobersek> sej nisi 5 let star.
<zdobersek> afaik.
<Sky[x]> to sem glih prejle jst prlepu na s-t
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: a si RN bral spet ? :D
<Sky[x]> k ze prejsn tedn si m itakle cajt za eno napako javu hehe
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] RN mam v igoogle
<CrazyLemon> tko da ja če je kaj zanimivega preberem :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kdo je pa napisal da so nujni?
<CrazyLemon> sam pravim da je prekleto huda stvar :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kolk €?
<zdobersek> am
<zdobersek> schnell
<zdobersek> free git hosting, k ma private repozitorije
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ni se out
<zdobersek> (10:05:40 PM) zdobersek: schnell
<zdobersek> zwei minuten sind nicht schnell!
 * sasa84 is back (gone 02:26:48)
<andrejz> CrazyLemon kaj bi rad da zbrišem?
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ?
<andrejz> enkrat si nekaj govoril o blogu al kaj
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ja..tist vaš blog..ker se pojavi pri searchu
<andrejz> blog ownz ubuntu.si :)
<CrazyLemon> if you say so :)
<andrejz> hm samo kaka vsebina je zanimiva
<andrejz> ne vem kam jo dat
<sasa84> andrejz, npr. moj blog :P
<andrejz> npr.
<sasa84> no hvala d upoštevaš... k CrazyLemon ne :P
<CrazyLemon> wat ?
<sasa84> nč CrazyLemon ;P
<sasa84> srček si <3
<sasa84> :D
<Sky[x]> ok kako nej spravm slike iz digitalca na komp, ce mam pa tamalo rezo za kartico pa nimam kabla ? :>
<Sky[x]> opala narovno odprtino gledal :D
<sasa84> reže za sd nimaš?
<Sky[x]> jo mam :D
<Sky[x]> sam narobno odprtino sem gledal
<Sky[x]> nakonc sem se spomnu da je tist lucka :D
<Sky[x]> 20112011
<Sky[x]> je danes datum
<Sky[x]> haha na twitterju sem dobil simobil majco lol :D
<marko-_-> fak
<marko-_-> padel bom FRI zgleda
<marko-_-> to ni normalno... ta faks lahko naredi samo asocialec al pa nekdo, kateremu res logika Å¡tima in ne treba ponucat ure in ure za mat ter diskretne strukture
<marko-_-> recimo, pri diskretnih sem danes več kot 2 ne-oddal. To pomeni adijo izpit za ta semester, ne?
<marko-_-> kaj pa to dejansko pomeni?
<marko-_-> sem bral pravilnike itd pa so profesorji razlagali
<marko-_-> ampak sami veste kak je to, kompliciranje
<marko-_-> a lahko kdo po kmečko pove?
<marko-_-> recimo, lahko grem pol normalno delat drugi semester diskretne
<marko-_-> ?
<nafisa> pofukan siol
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- ti lahko normalno hodiš na diskretne
<CrazyLemon> samo če bodo zateženi in bodo gledali naloge
<CrazyLemon> ne boš mogu it na izpit :)
<marko-_-> hm, hudo
<marko-_-> ker sem danes sfailal na celi črti
<marko-_-> 6 domačih nalog... oddani dve.. :)
<CrazyLemon> ne samo danes >:
<marko-_-> programiranje in diskretne
<marko-_-> papa
<marko-_-> cel vikend sem se s pičko kregal, mel koncerte pa še danes ob 7 grem na operacijo
<marko-_-> lajf me jebe
<marko-_-> zdaj pa bom končno pri
<CrazyLemon> jah..kaj pa si pričakoval? da boš naredu faks tako da ne boš nič delal? :)
<marko-_-> prižgal ta pofukan joint pa ga v miru sam skadil
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon, nope, samo da ne bo tako obširno
<marko-_-> glede domačih nalog
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- jah..to je bolonjski sistem :)
<marko-_-> saj vem, da mi manjka samodiscipline
<marko-_-> ampak to je res malo too much
<marko-_-> in pol pomislim, da naj 3-4 leta tak živim
<marko-_-> fak
<nafisa> marko-_-, dej preprogo zatlači spodaj, da ne bo po hodniku smrdelo
<marko-_-> kar volja me mine
<marko-_-> nafisa, sem doma doma
<marko-_-> :D
<nafisa> aja
<nafisa> ok
<nafisa> :D
<marko-_-> ne bo me cel teden
<marko-_-> jutri mam operacijo
<marko-_-> oz danes
<nafisa> včer mi je cel klub po travi smrdel
<nafisa> ko je kristjan palil travo
<nafisa> jebemmubejbo
<marko-_-> če jaz ne bi kadil bi pomoje dobil res neki živčni zlom
<nafisa> kaj ko bi se ti mal naspal, če že greš na operacijo?
<marko-_-> jaz se preveč sekiram za vse
<marko-_-> itak bom pod narkozo pa bom spal
<marko-_-> :D
<nafisa> vseeno se pozna, če je telo spočito al če ni
<marko-_-> ej, dejansko sem zdaj po ne vem kolkih dneh končno sam
<marko-_-> pač, sam v svoji sobi
<marko-_-> ziher ne grem spat
<marko-_-> rabim malo marko časa
<CrazyLemon> sej je itak penis enlargement operacija.. tko da ni hudega tudi če ne bo spal
<marko-_-> upam da umrem da se boš pol za kurac počutil!
<CrazyLemon> zakaj misliš da se bom? :D
<marko-_-> fak
<marko-_-> Demšar bo ziher gledal kdo je delal naloge pa kdo ne
<marko-_-> oziroma to kdo lahk gre na izpit etc
<nafisa> vsi gledajo
<nafisa> ne sam Demšar
<marko-_-> pol pa adijo matematika, diskretne in programiranje ta semester
<marko-_-> ma boli me kurac
<marko-_-> sprijaznil sem se že
<marko-_-> programiranje bi celo naredil če se ne bi ob 11 spravil delat
<CrazyLemon> like always :)
<tr43nd> lp
<marko-_-> no CrazyLemon torej če opazijo da ni nalog in ne bom mogel na izpit
<marko-_-> pol to pomeni da sem padel letnik al semester samo?
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- ne upaj na to
<CrazyLemon> ker eučilnica lepo napiše kdo nima oddanih nalog etc
<CrazyLemon> aja
<CrazyLemon> sej ne upaš na to da ne bodo opazili
<CrazyLemon> emmmm
<CrazyLemon> en izpit ne pomeni da si padel letnik
<CrazyLemon> dva pa pomenita
<CrazyLemon> in ja..letnik padeš ne semester
<marko-_-> uh :)
<marko-_-> pavziram \o/
<CrazyLemon> dumb call :)
<CrazyLemon> try again
<marko-_-> hm
<marko-_-> torej se zdaj naj izpišem in počakam na drugo leto?
<CrazyLemon> even dumber
<CrazyLemon> res bi mogu nehat pohat
<CrazyLemon> ker je očitno da ti izhlapevajo možganske celice... kaj pa če ne vem.. probaš naredit čim več izpitov
<marko-_-> res ne vem kako funkcionira to na faksih. Naj samo ostanem na faksu in ga obiskujem v tem primeru?
<marko-_-> aha
<CrazyLemon> in naslednje leto greš spet v prvi letnik...ter delaš izpite za drugi? :)
<marko-_-> in pol ko bom ponavljal bom samo to, kaj nisem naredil delal?
<marko-_-> aaa
<marko-_-> a ni obratno?
<marko-_-> da bi Å¡el v drugega in za nazaj delal?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<nafisa> haha ... nabo Å¡lo
<CrazyLemon> ne moreš it v drugega če nisi naredil vseh razen enega izpita
<marko-_-> to je dokaj strogo
<CrazyLemon> lahk pa si v prvem letniku pa delaš X izpitov v drugem
<marko-_-> to je pa kul
<nafisa> lahko ponavljaš ,... pa za 2. letnik narediš toliko izpitov, koliko si jih naredo v prvem
<CrazyLemon> X je pa odvisen od tega koliko izpitov si naredil v prvem :)
<marko-_-> torej te drugo leto, ko bi bil spet v prvem letniku bi delal tiste izpite, katere za prvi letnik nisem naredil in Å¡e neke za drugi letnik
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- tako
<marko-_-> ?
<marko-_-> to pa je kul
<marko-_-> in to lahko samo 1x narediš, ane?
<nafisa> jup
<marko-_-> obvious :D
<marko-_-> okej, torej to
<marko-_-> kul
<marko-_-> drugo leto pa za res!
<marko-_-> :DD
<nafisa> 1x lahko ponavljaš
<nafisa> pa 1x pavziraš
<nafisa> oz namesto ponavljanja se lahko 1x prepišeš
<marko-_-> drugače mi je faks kul samo domačih nalog mi je preveč
<marko-_-> mal te preveč okupirajo...
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- wrong
<CrazyLemon> to leto za res
<CrazyLemon> drugo leto Å¡e bl res :)
<CrazyLemon> +za
<tr43nd> :)
<nafisa> marko-_-, kr letos zares ...
<nafisa> da nam jst kakih bičev iz omarwe ven vlačla
<nafisa> pol boš vidu, kje je bog doma
<marko-_-> :DD
<nafisa> ;)
<marko-_-> ne sej kul
<marko-_-> zdej bom dalje za res
<marko-_-> sicer sem programiranje failal
<marko-_-> bom sodeloval
<marko-_-> še vedno, jebeš izpit zdaj ta en
<marko-_-> pa matematiko pa diskretne, to bom že pol drugo leto ownal
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- lahk pa rečeš da si mel operacijo (dober izgovor) dobiš zdravniško opravičilo
<marko-_-> a za domače naloge tudi velja?
<CrazyLemon> ter ga daš kot izgovor za naloge
<CrazyLemon> mogu bi ja :)
<nafisa> ej, pr men je za statistiko na daqtume gledala
<marko-_-> ne vem kako bo to... bolečine mam že cel prejšnji teden samo sem bil komaj včeraj (nedelja) pri doktorju in na kirurgiji
<nafisa> za domače naloge
<nafisa> psica jedna
<nafisa> pa sem mela izvide pa vse
<nafisa> pa ni veljal
<marko-_-> bom doktorju rekel kak se nisem mogel skoncentrirat itd
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- ne mu nič govorit..samo mu povej da ti napiše zdravniško :)
<marko-_-> za prejšnji in ta teden (ta teden bi itak dobil)
<marko-_-> bom!
<marko-_-> pol pa bom se v rit rival
<nafisa> v rit se boš ka?
<tr43nd> :)))
<nafisa> z bejzbol palco porival?
<tr43nd> hm,tebe?
<nafisa> ne
<tr43nd> :)
<nafisa> napisu je "pol pa bom se v rit rival"ž
<nafisa> pa ne Å¡tekam
<tr43nd> lol
<tr43nd> a hodnik si prezracla?
<nafisa> jebeš hodnik
<tr43nd> :)
<nafisa> sam da glas nazaj dobim
<nafisa> pa bom preklicala vse lidlne pa hoferje pa te ...
<nafisa> da čimprej spokam
#ubuntu-si 2012-11-12
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny right.. "deb zadeva" :>
<CrazyLemon> LN
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> noč
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Kateri Ubuntu, Mint za starejši računalnik  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39234/#p39234
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Kateri Ubuntu, Mint za starejši računalnik  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39235/#p39235
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Namestitev (L-X)ubuntu 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39236/#p39236
<Pepelka>  [COKS] Kako svetla je prihodnost OpenOffice – ZDNet  http://bazar.coks.si/?p=1142
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Kateri Ubuntu, Mint za starejši računalnik  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39237/#p39237
<CrazyLemon> Na spletnem portalu Google Play najdemo veliko število mobilne programske opreme, ki za delovanje potrebuje tako imenovani "root" dostop. Tu gre dejansko za upravljavske pravice, s katerimi pridobimo več možnosti uporabe pametnega mobilnega telefona Android.
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> te RN pa me vedno znova nasmejejo :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: meni se pa to ne zdi nič napačno, pač laičnemu uporabniku razložijo za kaj se gre. Če bi uporabili jailbreak, bi se jabolčnikom skisalo.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny predvsem sem ciljal na "upravljavske" pravice :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: :)
<dz0ny> btw kdo je anny, Å¡e ena prevajalka?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne bi vedu :)    naj bi nekaj prevajal..sam ne kaj dosti
<CrazyLemon> prevajala*
<zdobersek> a je to pogoj, da si na tem kanalu? :>
<dz0ny> zdobersek: predvidevam da ne, fyi sem pa nasramen do trolov itd,
<dz0ny> python majstri > Kaj priporočate za rss(xml) generacijo?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1629-1: libproxy vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1629-1/
<miha> sasa84
<sasa84> miha, miši
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmBByDQHJAA&feature=share
<Seniorita> PSY - Gangnam Style (Acoustic Cover by Ra-On) 강남스타일 어쿠스틱 - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> seriously..Å¡e vedno gangnam?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dj mal liznej  :P
<miha> sasa84: :*
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 diznej?
<sasa84> ja CrazyLemon ...nek se ti diže :P
<miha> sasa84: !g gangbang style
<Seniorita> Gangnam Style - Chedda REMIX (Gangbang Style) (강남스타일 ... http://www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3D98bqNpwd2O0
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 hmm.. čutim da bjorn ne zadovolji vseh tvojih potreb :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=9nSk1o0D448#t=78s
<Seniorita> iPhone 5 iBelt Behind the Scenes - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> khm
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ja če ej kamera crknlA :S
<CrazyLemon> tole pa zgleda kot uporaben program http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/11/unsettings-a-comprehensive-tweaking-tool-for-unity
<Seniorita> &#8216;UnSettings&#8217; &#8211; A Comprehensive Tweaking Tool for Unity | OMG! Ubuntu!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 Å¡e nisi kupla nove kamerce???
<sasa84> brb
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: mja, meni ne dela menjava teme
<miha> ti mariborčani so čist čudni s temi radarji pa kanglerjem
<miha> ne vem pa kaj dela policija, da še ni nobenga zaprla, ko požigajo po mestu
<zdobersek> ma bi mariborcani kr zapor napadli, ko bastilija :>
<miha> pol pa vojsko na ulice. po potrebi nato pomoč
<miha> hudiča, tkole se ne sme pustit
<zdobersek> itak je ze kangler popustu pa odpisu prekrske vsem, k so sli 50kmh znotraj omejitve
<miha> to že. ampak za požig radarjev bi vseeno moral par ljudi v arest. vzgojno je to.
<miha> ne morejo kar požigati po mestu no
<miha> saj nismo failed state
<miha> ne vem no, čudni maribor, čudna država
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1630-1: Libav vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1630-1/
<sasa84> miha, +1
<zdobersek> Ker mi smo Slovenci!
<zdobersek> Najvecji Evropejci na Balkanu in hkrati najvecji Balkanci v Evropi.
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> en tipo je Å¡ou mim Å¡ole 128/h...sj ni gladek
<miha> zdobersek: ne vem kje na balkonu zažigajo radarje?
<miha> balkanu
<miha> aja, jih Å¡e nimajo. ah.
<zdobersek> nisem ravno cilju na poziganje radarjev, ampak na generalno mentaliteto
<miha> se bojim, da so kiri že večji evropejci od nas tud na balkanu
<miha> npr, zoki lahk sam v slo zmaga :)
<miha> spletno oko?
<zdobersek> ma celotna polit. garnitura se mora zamenjat
<zdobersek> strici iz ozadja se morajo spokat.
<zdobersek> strici pa tetka Hribarjeva, se je na tistem soocenju brez sramu razkrila.
<miha> tetka hribarjeva se že 20 let razkriva
<miha> bogi tip, da ma tako ženo
<miha> http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2012/11/the-places-where-americas-drones-are-striking-now-on-instagram/265112/
<Seniorita> The Places Where America's Drones Are Striking, Now on Instagram - Rebecca J. Rosen - The Atlantic
<CrazyLemon> <miha> npr, zoki lahk sam v slo zmaga :)     - verjetno si mislu da "janša lahko samo v slo zmaga kljub temu da je dobil manj glasov" :)
<CrazyLemon> nč..gostilna me čaka!
<miha> CrazyLemon: saj v slo noben ne zmaga. pri 7 strankah v parlamentu in nobeni koaliciji pred volitvami, nihče ne more zmagat
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: resno?
<miha> zoki je dobu celih 28% glasov. to je zmaga?
<zdobersek> gostilna?
<miha> sicer mi Å¡e zdj ni jasn, kje so jih tolk uvozl
<miha> ampak 50% jih ni dobu
<dhbiker> <miha> ti mariborčani so čist čudni s temi radarji pa kanglerjem <-- kangler je tudi čuden pa živi :P
<CrazyLemon> miha zmaga je vedno ko x > y
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kwa ti ni jasn poba
<CrazyLemon> :d
<miha> CrazyLemon: zmaga je 46 glasov v parlamentu. zoki je zgubil. janez je zmagal.
<miha> kaj ti ni jasno'
<miha> ?
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: define:pirova zmaga
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM +1 :)
<CrazyLemon> dobr je zdoberšek reku..največji balkanci v evropi :)  welcome to slovenia
<dz0ny> http://pranavk.github.com/linux/power-saving-and-increasing-battery-backup-in-linux/
<Seniorita> Power saving and increasing battery backup in linux
<CrazyLemon> http://youtu.be/iv1Z7bf4jXY
<Seniorita> Ubuntu for Android - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> nova reklama
<dz0ny> http://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/devices/acer-c7-chromebook.html#gallery
<Seniorita> Chromebooks: Acer C7 Chromebook
 * CrazyLemon dry humps sasa84 
<sasa84> huh CrazyLemon
<sasa84> sam Å¡e da jst pridem od odzadi... ^^
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 entertain me.. dolgčas mi je :D
<sasa84> d best!ž
 * sasa84 prihaja od odzadej...ekšn!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84
<CrazyLemon> a si ti po sajbru z bjornom kaj depresivna? :D
<CrazyLemon> Najnovejše raziskave kažejo, da se vsaka tretja predstavnica nežnejšega spola po seksu počuti depresivno, namesto zadovoljstva pa naj bi jih navdajal tesnobni občutek.
<miha> :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, zadeve z bjornom se mal ohlajajo :P
<sasa84> pa ne sam zto, k je z bl mrzlih koncev :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ja.. pomankanje kamere zna zadeve kr fajn ohladit
<CrazyLemon> :/
<sasa84> mhm :\
<CrazyLemon> \:
<miha> :D
<sasa84> :/
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dj se mal igrej z mano :(
<dz0ny> \search miha ** hulu
<dz0ny> pardon
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne.. 2 late
<CrazyLemon> gledam nokia 920 review
<sasa84> pusić
<CrazyLemon> lej sasa84
<CrazyLemon> ne mislim bit rebound guy
<CrazyLemon> ok?!?!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> včasih ti je blo to všeč :(
<sasa84> ful si mel rad, da sva se igrala zajčke pa ostale žvali
<sasa84> a sm jst tist kostum od ovce zastonj kupla???
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zastonj  ne.. kmalu bo pust a veš
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa tko si mel rad take bl odštekane igrce...a zdej si pa ratu dolgočasn :S
<sasa84> miha, a ti bi se Å¡ou igrat? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lej.. nisem več mlad in ni mi več do igric ala "kmet pa njegova ovčka"
<miha> sasa84: jst kmet ti ovčka? al obratno?
<sasa84> miha, ti kmet, CrazyLemon ovčka...
 * CrazyLemon brcne sasa84 v rit
<CrazyLemon> da prideš spet k pameti :>
<sasa84> ja no...boš pa kmet... a me je treba zarad tega tepst?!
<miha> :)
<miha> lp
<sasa84> nč...pridni bodte
<sasa84> jaz grem pančat
<sasa84> pa CrazyLemon ... beee beeee :D
#ubuntu-si 2012-11-13
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: HAPPY BIRTHDAY YOU BIRTHDAY BOY!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek THANK YOU SO MUCH!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: YOU ARE SO MUCH WELCOME
<uni4dfx> o a Crazy ma dans brzdei
<uni4dfx> vsenajbolše!
<uni4dfx> (kdaj in kje bo pijanica?)
<zdobersek> na internetih!
<zdobersek> WE GUNNA GET WAIZTEEEEDD
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx danes? ne
<zdobersek> but still
<zdobersek> WE GUNNA GET WAIZTEEEEDD
<CrazyLemon> WE GONNA DO SOME HOMEWORK
<CrazyLemon> and other fun stuff
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon no vsaj nism edini :P
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek aja.. cene za n7 padajo
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: v USofA?
<zdobersek> me ne zanima.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek US of S
<CrazyLemon> 16gb je 270€
<zdobersek> WHOA
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ampak kje?
<CrazyLemon> hm..nekje sem vidu 260
<zdobersek> v mercatorju?
<CrazyLemon> sam ne vem kje
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek enaa
<zdobersek> na ceneje.si sploh ni vec 16GB nexus 7
<zdobersek> niti na mimovrste al pa comshop
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ENA A
<zdobersek> A HA
<CrazyLemon> http://www.enaa.com/oddelki/racunalnistvo/izd_6862_avt110214_tablicni_racunalnik_asus_nexus_7
<Seniorita> Tabli�ni ra�unalnik ASUS Nexus 7 najni�ja cena na EnaA.com
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pa če bi kupu takrat ko sm ti reku da je 280€ N7
<CrazyLemon> bi zdaj dobu $50 od gugla
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi neki od asusa
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.androidauthority.com/16gb-nexus-7-buyers-getting-50-refund-google-130307/
<Seniorita> 16GB Nexus 7 buyers getting $50 refund from Google, certain conditions apply
<CrazyLemon> http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/13/googles-nexus-4-smartphone-sells-out-in-u-k-within-hours-of-going-on-sale-32gb-nexus-10-tablet-also-out-of-stock/
<Seniorita> Google&#8217;s Nexus 4 Smartphone Sells Out In U.K. Within Hours Of Going On Sale; 32GB Nexus 10 Tablet Also Out Of Stock | TechCrunch
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1855199/      8.0 :)
<Seniorita> End of Watch (2012) - IMDb
<zdobersek> 8.0
<zdobersek> will check out
<uni4dfx> ampak najbol pa pr matematki sovražm izraz pokaži/dokaži
<dhbiker> xD
<dhbiker> same here
<uni4dfx> kr neki pesniško vse skup, sploh ni nobenih pravil al postopkov kako to narest, zmeri je neki drugač
<dz0ny> gold mine https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/miniminecraftlauncher/ 4€ za frakin java launcher o.O
<Seniorita> Mini Minecraft Launcher &mdash; Ubuntu Apps Directory
<uni4dfx> lol https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZwhXcwXRg0
<Seniorita> Radio Center - Kriza style (Gangnam style parody) - YouTube
<dz0ny> gnome shell same shit as win8
<dz0ny> ui related
<zdobersek> pol pa na xmonad!
<zdobersek> al pa tty!
<zdobersek> :>
<dz0ny> tty rocks
<dz0ny> :), nekaj so hvalil pa sem moral sprobat :)
<dz0ny> lol http://www.collegehumor.com/video/6846855/gay-men-will-marry-your-girlfriends
<Seniorita> Gay Men Will Marry Your Girlfriends - CollegeHumor Video
<zdobersek> pa se logicno izpade.
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> hmm kdo je pa to prevajal http://screencloud.net/v/ou8Q
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud:		Screenshots
<dz0ny> btw kje prijavim napaka v prevodu, ki jih odkrijem
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> <--
<CrazyLemon> ali pa na forum
<CrazyLemon> ffs..launchpad neki Å¡trajka
<frojnd> Argh :S Reiffeisen interni prenos ne deluje ob tej uri :| A tej interni prenosi drugje stecejo kadarkoli, recimo nlb?
<CrazyLemon> pojma nimam :)
<frojnd> :\ :| :s
<CrazyLemon> sej bo nakazano zjutraj ob 8.00
<CrazyLemon> dont worry
<CrazyLemon> :D
<frojnd> ja saj, I need it NOW :D
<CrazyLemon> frojnd pejt na bankomat? :p
<frojnd> prevelka provizija :P
<CrazyLemon> 2.5€
<CrazyLemon> tko da..ni hudo :)
<frojnd> + menjalni tecaj..
<frojnd> Ovo godino poslujem u kunama :P
<CrazyLemon> upam da posluješ bolš kot govoriš hrvaško :D
<dz0ny> frojnd: vse transakcije v slo so končane do 15.30
<dz0ny> po tej uri drugi dan
<frojnd> CrazyLemon: verjetno :]
<frojnd> dz0ny: ok hvala
<CrazyLemon> nč ne bo od nočnih prijateljic danes... boš mogu počakat do jutri :p
<frojnd> mnja, bolje, da grem kaj koristnega delat zdaj :)
<frojnd> Surle je bilo dovolj :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: cel launchpad je broken, zato ker so imeli ameri nek praznik včeraj, Evropejci nimajo pa ključa. Tako se je ena včeraj izrazila ena na #launchpad
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] grofaty: Re: Priročnik za Ubuntu 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39238/#p39238
<frojnd> systemd is awesome :)
<dz0ny> frojnd: why? Benefits vs upstart/ Foreman? Go ...
<dz0ny> lol
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja.. ampak je bil barely praznik
<CrazyLemon> 'veterans day'
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2012/11/13/google-fiber-installations-begin-come-with-more-tv-channels/
<Seniorita> Google Fiber installations begin, come with a larger TV channel choice in the bargain (video) -- Engadget
<CrazyLemon> mmmm me wants
<zdobersek> from Kansas to Koper.
<CrazyLemon> FFKK!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<uni4dfx> a lahko determinanto zračunaš če maš recimo samo v spodnjem trikotniku matrike ničke, v zgornjem pa še zmeri nek stuff
<uni4dfx> ničle* wtf
<CrazyLemon> a ni to tista fora ko jih po diagonali zmnožiš ?
<uni4dfx> ja
<uni4dfx> sam me zanima če morš vse spravt na nulo razn diagonale
<uni4dfx> al je dost če sam spodi
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> samo pod diagonalo
<CrazyLemon> oziromaaaaa
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa nisem ziher
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> yeah :P
<uni4dfx> aja dost je ja
<uni4dfx> če si spodi nule naredu pol se ti za zgori itak ne bojo spreminjale vrednost na diagonali
<uni4dfx> vrednosti*
<CrazyLemon> jp jp
<CrazyLemon> to bo to :)
<zdobersek> sam spodej.
<zdobersek> gaussova metoda.
<zdobersek> mhm mhm.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek end of watch - kul movie
<uni4dfx> še eno pomembno matematično vprašanje: a če kitajka brez EU državljanstva zanos a lahko iztirja od mene preživnino?
<Matthai> ja
<uni4dfx> dammit
<Matthai> sicer pa za zanositev EU državljanstvo ni potrebno :-)
<uni4dfx> se razume, ampak za unovčevanje pravic in podobnega
<Matthai> v bistvu je tako, da je preživnna namenjena otroku, ne materi
<uni4dfx> ja za otroka jasno
<Matthai> v bistvu je to pravica otroka
<Matthai> a poročil je pa ne bi (in ji tako priskrbel državljanstvo)?
<uni4dfx> čeprov na wikipediji pod "Human rights" ne najdem niza "child support" :P
<uni4dfx> ma bi sam ne Å¡e zdej :D
<uni4dfx> uni so pa ful naspidirani da je to treba čim prej
<Matthai> kje bi pa živela ona z otrokom?
<uni4dfx> doma tm daleč nek :D
<Matthai> aja, se pravi bi živeli ločeno?
<uni4dfx> recimo da se sploh nebi poznal XD
<uni4dfx> sej govorim samo hipotetično, brez skrbi, nism tak :P
<uni4dfx> k me bo sasa spet kregala :P
<Matthai> v bistvu razmišljam kaj je optimalno za otroka... pa tudi za vaju dva
<Matthai> zdravstvena oskrba je tukaj zoher boljša kot na Kitajskem
<uni4dfx> aja no če bi se šli to pol itak da ga je bolš tle poslat
<Matthai> pa ziher je za otroka boljše, da ima EU državljanstvo
<uni4dfx> normalno ja
<Matthai> samo na Kitajskem je nižji BDP, kar pomeni, da so preživnine tam nižje :-)
<uni4dfx> sam čaki
<uni4dfx> recimo da nebi hotu plačvat
<uni4dfx> kdo me bo pa prsilu če tle žvim?
<uni4dfx> interpol? :D
<Matthai> po moje se da to preko slovenskega sodišča
<Matthai> ona bi tukaj tožila
<uni4dfx> to je sam teoretično možno
<uni4dfx> nimajo dnarja za kej tazga :P
<Matthai> ampak če mislita živet skupaj, je najboljšem da jo poročiš, ker sicer ona ne bo imela državljanstva
<uni4dfx> itak pa še js tm državljanstvo vzamem
<Matthai> če bo treba iz Evrope v razviti svet bežat? .-)
<uni4dfx> ja kitajska bo glavna velesila kmal :D
<uni4dfx> drgač pa kdo bi se branu še enga državljanstva
<uni4dfx> karkol že je
<uni4dfx> hmm i wonder a je možno več državljanstev na ta način dobit istočasno
<uni4dfx> recimo da se poročiš še z eno drugo v eni tretji državi
<Matthai> hja, če te dobijo, je problem... posebej še, če se onidve spoznata :-)
<Matthai> pa ene države zahtevajo, da ne smeš imeti dvojih državljanstev
<uni4dfx> predpostavljamo da gre za take k dovolijo
<uni4dfx> ker recimo kakim tajkam je čist vseen :D
<Matthai> sploh če so loveboyi :-)
<uni4dfx> ma ni jih spet tolk no :D
<Matthai> zdajle sem menim z enim pravnikom
<Matthai> pravi, da je pri nas precej postopkov proti očetom, ki so v Bosni
<uni4dfx> ok za evropo Å¡e nekak razumem
<uni4dfx> sam vseen zanimivo
<uni4dfx> in kaj pol naše sodišče njim izda nalog al kaj
<Matthai> sam mal... ravno o tem debatirava
<uni4dfx> fora je da more una država sodelovat pr tem, če ne se lahko tle naši na glavo postavjo pa ne bo nič
<lynxlynxlynx> ziher je kak mednarodni sporazum vmes
<Matthai> takole je. Otrok te toži na Kitajskem
<Matthai> recmo da dobi tožbo
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, bi rekla da je kej podobnga kt za izročitve
<Matthai> potem pa v sloveniji preko random odvetnške pisarne vloži predlog za izvršbo
<Matthai> stroške izvršbe in odvetniške pisarne pri nas nosiš ti
<Matthai> denar dobi on na Kitajsko
<uni4dfx> interesting
<uni4dfx> čak kdo vloži predlog za izvršbo pr nas?
<uni4dfx> otrok?
<Matthai> otrok oz. mama, ko dobi tožbo na Kitajskem
<sasa84> npr. če maš fotra v angliji in ga tožš... sodišče to nrdi v enem al dveh mescih...ni mečkanja v angliji
<Matthai> jah mama v imenu otroka
<sasa84> mama v njegom imenu
<sasa84> njegovem
<uni4dfx> hmm
<uni4dfx> zakaj ne more to kr en nekomu narest k ga sploh ne pozna
<Matthai> otrok je upravičenec, se pravi njegov zastopnik lahko včoži tožbo ali otrok sam, ko je polnoleten
<sasa84> uni4dfx, a da bi teb kr ena lee taipo iz obrobja pekinga uletela u lajf in rekla, d si fotr?
<uni4dfx> to je torej naša zakonodaja
<uni4dfx> sasa84 sure zakaj pa ne
<sasa84> uni4dfx, lahko...ampak prek testa očetovstva se pol dokazuje a ne
<Matthai> ja
<uni4dfx> pol more sm pridt
<sasa84> hm...če bi bložila tožbo na kitajskem... kaj pa vemkok so zmeneni
<sasa84> mogoče bi ti dal svoj vzorc na sodni medicini
<uni4dfx> pa še ena reč, tud če te otrok toži na kitajskem te noben boh ne more prsilt da ti prideš tja
<sasa84> mislm d je po zakonu treba dnk skup oddat
<Matthai> ja, samo določena vprašanja (recimo dokazovanje očetovstva) se v tem primeru rešujejo po kitajski zakonodaji
<sasa84> edino kitajsko sodstvo bi lahko dalo na slov. sodišče, da se sodba izvrši
<Matthai> ni nujno, da imajo oni DNK test
<uni4dfx> razumem
<sasa84> sam kitajska te pa ne more prsilt, da prideš ke in oddaš test očetovstva
<uni4dfx> exactly
<sasa84> ne vem... mogoče bi bla šansa, da oddaš v sloveniji...sam pol ne vem kok je glede vzorcev a ne
<sasa84> dns test je pač test kdo ni oče, ne kdo je oče :P
<Matthai> sicer imam občutek, da si svoj "vzorec" že oddal :-)
<sasa84> Matthai, res tko deluje, k da je kitajko nabrisu :P
<uni4dfx> sasa84 res je ampak lahko bi :)
<uni4dfx> aha berem tle neki na netu baje da če ni sporazuma med državama je res edina šansa da poskuša mama pr nas sprošt postopek
<sasa84> sicer pa če si na kitajskem spoznan za "krivega" očetovstva... pa če nimajo dnk, bi mogoče lohk dokazoval ..pojma nimam kje
<sasa84> tisto mednarodno je sam za države... ne vem če je kej za posameznike še
<uni4dfx> (na žalost?) slovenija podpira take postopke
<sasa84> zakaj pa na žalost?
<uni4dfx> ok na srečo :P
<sasa84> a veš kaj... tist k je pač fotr, nej pa še skrbi za otroka
<uni4dfx> če ve da je, sure :D
<sasa84> obstaja test, ki je 99,99 al kok za zihr
<uni4dfx> sicer pa child support na kitajskem je verjetn tko k mesečna vozovnica pr nas
<uni4dfx> jih maš lahko več XD
<Matthai> ja, pa Å¡e iz Foxcona ti nove iPhone Å¡vercajo... :->
<sasa84> LOL
<dz0ny> kdo bo mulca dobil?
<lynxlynxlynx> ena korejka, ups, kitajka
<uni4dfx> lynxlynxlynx ne zajebavi se tud korejko sm že mel ><
<sasa84> dz0ny, uni4dfx ni mislu, da kitajka lohk zanos :P
<dz0ny> uni4dfx: čestitam :)
<sasa84> kok bodo to lepi otročki :P
<sasa84> uni4dfx, kaj pa če bosta dvojčka?
<uni4dfx> ja upam da pol ne bo dvojna preživnina :D
<sasa84> kaj pa si mislu? če sta dva, d pol pol mn pojesta?
<sasa84> *2
<dz0ny> na sloteku tud nekaj razpravljajo o mulcih, sam tam se že pogovarjajo kdo bo koga tožu lol
<uni4dfx> ja sasa84 sharing is caring!
<Matthai> dz0ny, ja, to sem jaz Zigata spraseval
<Matthai> Ziga je pravnik
<dz0ny> aja :)
<uni4dfx> link?
<Matthai> irc.sioff.net, kanal slo-tech
<uni4dfx> ah
<dz0ny> sem mislil da majo vsi kar na enkrat mulce
<Matthai> moji trenutno spijo :-)
<sasa84> sicer pa...ne boste verjel!!! vmes so že odkril kšne prezervative, kontracepcije, spermicide, diafragme...al pa vazektomijo :P
<dz0ny> mislim pričakujejo ...
<uni4dfx> sasa84 blasphemy!
<sasa84> uni4dfx, ne čist... v moralki se deli na abortivno in neabortivno kontracepcijo
<sasa84> v določenih primerih je neabortivna kontracepcija celo dovoljena :)
<uni4dfx> madona no hecam se sej vem da to ni tok kompliceran :)
<sasa84> uni4dfx, kaj pa če te pol kitajska mafija kej...? :P
<uni4dfx> sasa84 tud oni ne delajo zastojn :P
<CrazyLemon> weirdos :)
<sasa84> o CrazyLemon
<sasa84> uni4dfx primer naj te izuči!!!
<uni4dfx> what? i didnt do anything :D
<uni4dfx> ..yet
<CrazyLemon> oziroma ne da bi ti vedu :>
<uni4dfx> si pa pozorno prebral :D
<sasa84> uni4dfx, le glej... mal je ljudi, k so sposobni žvet v dvoje, še mn je pa takih, k so sposobni met otroke :P
<CrazyLemon> amen sister!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> no sej se strinjam s tem :P
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx iz tvoje mošnje bodo kitajci naredili dumplingse :))))))))
<uni4dfx> :P
<CrazyLemon> kdaj za vraga bo TF2 available
<CrazyLemon> ste vidli http://www.rtvslo.si/lokalne-novice/nesrecni-predor-markovec-je-zvezda-ponesrecene-oddaje-televizije-discovery/295770       ????????'
<Seniorita> Nesrečni predor Markovec je zvezda ponesrečene oddaje televizije Discovery :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> ahahahaha..discovery pravi da predo markovec se dela da poveže hrvaško ter italijo
<CrazyLemon> haha
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, LOL
<sasa84> odrezan si od sveta stari!!!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ma ti hribi so čist 2 much!
<CrazyLemon> kr nikamor ne moreš it!!
<CrazyLemon> ker je vse to vulkanska skala
<CrazyLemon> pa to
<CrazyLemon> :d
<sasa84> Å¡it stari!
<sasa84> ma glavn d bo še zadn člen jadranske magistrale dokončan :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 if only :D
<sasa84> ah ja...
<sasa84> sej bo :P
<sasa84> in pol k bo to narjen CrazyLemon ...boste zihr haloze prehitel :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 i lost you
<sasa84> mislm...povedan tko, k da je koper v enih vuko**binah
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 poleti so haloze v mojih mokrih sanjah :)
<sasa84> nč, šibam pančat
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, LOL
<sasa84> pridni bodte, ti Å¡e posebej CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 naah
<CrazyLemon> grem v postlo..tam pa ni treba bit priden
<CrazyLemon> LN
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, uči se od uni4dfx k ni bil priden!!!
<sasa84> noč ;)
<uni4dfx> kaj nism biu priden spet :P
<dz0ny> uni4dfx: mulce delaš, saša fouš :)
<uni4dfx> ma sploh jih ne, sam evalviram potencialne nevarnosti :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: joj discovery ga poka
<dz0ny> tf2 bo kmalu,kmalu
<dz0ny> aja cz že spi
#ubuntu-si 2012-11-14
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Kateri Ubuntu, Mint za starejši računalnik  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39239/#p39239
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Priročnik za Ubuntu 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39240/#p39240
<zdobersek> lmao, tuerkov brat je sdsov
<zdobersek> c
<dz0ny> http://www.gaystarnews.com/article/uganda-officially-pass-%E2%80%98kill-gays%E2%80%99-bill121112
<Seniorita> Uganda to officially pass ‘Kill The Gays’ bill | Gay Star News
<zdobersek> ziher so gledal "we'll marry your girlfriends" skec
<dz0ny> moja prva misel je bila enaka :)
<dz0ny> http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2012/11/14/security-hole-allows-anyone-to-hijack-your-skype-account-using-only-your-email-address/
<Seniorita> Security Hole Allows Anyone to Hijack Your Skype Account
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/11/how-to-login-to-steam-big-picture-mode-in-ubuntu
<Seniorita> [How to] Login to Steam Big Picture Mode in Ubuntu | OMG! Ubuntu!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: mhm, samo mislim da je moja verzija bolj light
<zdobersek> a se ni microsoft lih spravu z neke lestvice 10 najmanj varnih programov?
<zdobersek> hm hm hm
<dz0ny> mja sej microsoft je samo lastnik znamke pa sw, razen tega da bodo ukinili MSM, postavili supernode in naredili skype za win8 phone (ker ga drugače nebi bilo), niso naredili nič pametnega
<dz0ny> uu http://www.cs.berkeley.edu/~vazirani/algorithms/all.pdf sorting, binary trees -> (v pseudo kodi)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Zakaj je Coco tako zamisljena?
<dz0ny> boy meets girls http://railsgirls.com/ljubljana s01e01
<Seniorita> Ljubljana 14-15th December 2012
<zdobersek> ... v družbi super punc in izkušenih mentorjev.
<zdobersek> Captain Obvious, shoot off!
<zdobersek> CO: "Oh yes, it's a gangbang. Later"
<zdobersek> Look at Captain Obvious fly off! Amazing!
<sasa84__> zdobersek, ? :)
<zdobersek> takoj zainteresirana :>
<zdobersek> (16:00:47) dz0ny: boy meets girls http://railsgirls.com/ljubljana s01e01
<Seniorita> Ljubljana 14-15th December 2012
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ker jo tangice tiščijo
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: premajhne si sesil.
<zdobersek> OHSNAP
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tisto kar bi js dal coco ni premajhno
 * CrazyLemon giggles
<CrazyLemon> lol @ algorithms pdf
<CrazyLemon> "U.V. Vazirani"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Why laugh? Learn!
<CrazyLemon> kje so fotke teh rail girls ? :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: samo zate http://apina.biz/88708.jpg
<Seniorita> http://apina.biz/88708.jpg
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny hvala..sam to niso rail girls :p
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: oh yee of little faith!
<zdobersek> adriana lima je pac znana po tem, da je pred manekensko kariero bla lead developer pri lokalni IT firmi, najbolj izkusena v RoR
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/535640_434649736596405_119321775_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, loooool
<sasa84_> :)))
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ živjo se reče ne pa loooool !
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84_> živjo CrazyLemon ...in ostali za njim
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ ni nobenga za mano a veš
<sasa84_> sej res...vsi so pred :P
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, sicr ne vem kok si obrnen...
<sasa84_> vatevr...
<sasa84_> tole z adriano limo mi je zanimiv :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ kakorkoli da se obrnem.. nikol ne bo noben za mano a veš :D
<sasa84_> jst sm bla ^^
<CrazyLemon> you wish :D
<sasa84_> not anymore...
<dz0ny> haha savich style: Vedno več tviterašic se prijavlja za tečaj plesa ob drogu. #railsgirls Podpiramo in pozdravljamo!
<CrazyLemon> najs :>
<sasa84_> dz0ny, sj more bit zanimiv... človk se mal razgiba ob drogu pa še lohk ti včasih prou pride :P
 * sasa84_ pošlata CrazyLemon in šibne
<CrazyLemon> a kdo kle obvlada javascript?
<CrazyLemon> rabim enga da pregleda če je moja kul koda
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, ne zajebavi :P
<CrazyLemon> oziroma
<CrazyLemon> da preveri da ni kak possible vulnerability :D
<CrazyLemon> koda je dokaj simple
<CrazyLemon> sam pač...i dont do JS :)
<ziga555> A se kdo spozna na eksponentne funkcije??
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek se!
<ziga555> Super, rabim malo virov da lahko čimveč opisujem (predvsem zanimivosti iz praktičnega življenja, ter s podorčja računalništva in elektrotehnike)
<ziga555> So zopet mene ponucali za te predstavitve
<Matthai> primer bi bil lahko eksponentni upad inteligence pri voljenih politikih glede na Å¡tevilo mandatov :-)
<ziga555> Ja, dobra ideja
<ziga555> Samo kako bi to lahko realiziral, da zrišem potem graf...
<CrazyLemon> kje je miha ko ga človek rabi
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> a ti mogoče veš link do našega punbb rss feeda? :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nevermind
<zdobersek> never did.
<zdobersek> OHSNAP
<zdobersek> ... :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ok
<CrazyLemon> strokovno mnenje
<CrazyLemon> ali je boljše imeti več funkcij ki v bistvu počnejo eno in isto samo za drug feed v enem <script type="text/javascript">
<CrazyLemon> ali več <script> za vsak rss feed
<zdobersek> najprej povej, kaj bi rad delu.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pobral rss feed ter ga prikazal
<CrazyLemon> 3 različna sourcea feedov
<zdobersek> nardis abstraktno funkcijo, lahko v svojem <script>
<lynxlynxlynx> +1
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek hmm
<zdobersek> mhm.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne vem če my level of nonexisting JS skillz zadošča :)
<zdobersek> It's JavaScript - it should.
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: vseeno je razen če delaš kakšno neumnost v dom
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ni večjih neumnosti..preprost download rss ter prikaz feeda s title ter linkom
<CrazyLemon> tko da..predvidevam da ni večjih neumnosti :D
<zdobersek> IT'S A KILLER APP
<zdobersek> [an app that kills people, thoug
<dz0ny> zdobersek: l0l
<zdobersek> h]
<zdobersek> STAHP, CrazyLemon
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: feedly? ni dobro to zate al kaj?
<CrazyLemon> lejga kok je sarkastičen.. zihr ne bi bil tok sarkastičen če bi ga gugl zavrnu za gsoc :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny feedly?
<CrazyLemon> !g feedly
<Seniorita> feedly. feed your mind. http://www.feedly.com/
<zdobersek> ta GSoC je half joke.
<zdobersek> organizacija dobi $500, ce prides do konca, mentor gre pa na summit v Googleplex
<zdobersek> zaj pa jas tebe fprasam - kdo te bo fliknu, ce si le 60% pr stvari?
<zdobersek> ampak ja, $5000
<zdobersek> al $5500 ...
<dz0ny> hm včasih so zažigali čarovnice sedaj pa policaje http://inapcache.boston.com/universal/site_graphics/blogs/bigpicture/austerity/bp1.jpg, malo kruta ta v grčiji http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2012/11/austerity_protests.html
<zdobersek> Kva zj CrazyLemon, a si s tistim javascriptom crno luknjo odpru?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a ti v js fiddle nardimo al kaj?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sm že naredu..dela .. ni ravno s pomočjo abstraktne funkcije
<CrazyLemon> dela pa :D
<CrazyLemon> https://ubuntuone.com/0lCxOgNJCpSGssFXj1O0wf
<dz0ny> a to maš za na ubuntu.si?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny mja.. potrebno je narest prvo stran
<CrazyLemon> pa bom to fliknu gor
<CrazyLemon> poleg druge vsebine
<CrazyLemon> ki Å¡e pride :)
<CrazyLemon> ampak verjetno bodo novice Å¡le vn
<CrazyLemon> in omgubuntu feed not
<dz0ny> upam da me ne boš zbombardiral z 10 rss stranmi
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny naah..2 zunanji pa 2 z ubuntu.si domene :)
<CrazyLemon> že sedaj sta dva zunanja feeda na prvi strani :)
<CrazyLemon> a ve kdo za kak non-CPU-hungry način za prehod med slikami? :)
<CrazyLemon> če naredim to s pomočjo JS, opažam CPU "spike" vsakič ko se slika zamenja
<lynxlynxlynx> html5?
<lynxlynxlynx> če ni že css3 dovolj
<CrazyLemon> css3 sm probal pa se mi zdi da je bilo "isto sranje"... bom probal Å¡e enkrat pa primerjaj spikee
<zdobersek> webgl, drugo je vse na CPU
<CrazyLemon> ok..torej notsomuchCPUhungry način :)
<zdobersek> webgl?
<zdobersek> css3.
<zdobersek> BE NOT PICKY, BE TRICKY
<CrazyLemon> css3 no good
<CrazyLemon> http://css3.bradshawenterprises.com/cfimg/
<CrazyLemon> demo3
<Seniorita> Crossfading Images | CSS3 transitions, transforms and animations
<zdobersek> I knows, I knows, we gotta support IE7
<CrazyLemon> na kok skoči CPU ob menjavi slike? :9
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek se ne sekiram za IE7
<CrazyLemon> ker zanemarljiv del IE obiskovalcev  obišče ubuntu.si
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ~20%
<zdobersek> BUT I GOT 4CORES
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek showoff
<zdobersek> so I care 4 times less
<CrazyLemon> men skoči na ~45
<zdobersek> ja, sam ti nimas CPUka
<zdobersek> CPUja*
<zdobersek> OHSNAP
<CrazyLemon> ohlame!
<CrazyLemon> uglavme..okrog 30%
<CrazyLemon> očitno CSS3 it is
<sasa84> ooo mistr zdobersek
 * sasa84 se prikloni pred veličanstvom
<zdobersek> oui, c'est moi!
<sasa84> oo, mon dieu!!!
<zdobersek> ... oui, comme je s
<zdobersek> ... oui, comme je sait, c'est moi.
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> !g edith piaf mon dieu
<sasa84> ah Seniorita ...za nobeno rabo spet :\
<Seniorita> Edith Piaf ~ Mon Dieu ~ - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3D3rLjzT9aNEc
<sasa84> ooo, pridna
<dz0ny> html5 way for rss http://jsfiddle.net/ETyC7/1/
<Seniorita> Edit this Fiddle - jsFiddle
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/5835419_700b.jpg
<zdobersek> 30. novembra pride s tamalim nazaj
<dz0ny> http://elementaryos.org/journal/luna-beta-1-released
<Seniorita> Hello, Luna Beta 1 | elementary
<dz0ny> oh joy
<sasa84> GNOME3 zadeva...
<sasa84> Matthai, kaj si ugotovil... se splača met otroke na kitajskem? :))
<dz0ny> sasa84: ne čist osnova je gtk3 ostalo pure joy
<Matthai> sasa84, odvisno kolk lustna je kitajka :-)
<sasa84> Matthai, diplomatski odgovor
<Matthai> mislim, jaz težko to gledam tako
<Matthai> če bi si z neko žensko želel imeti otroke mi je vseeno od kje je
<Matthai> pa kje smo, samo da smo skupaj
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny showoff :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: do it the proper way :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj je to za ena koda spodaj
<CrazyLemon> to ni js
<dz0ny> coffescrip, se pretvori v js lahko za produkcijo
<dz0ny> pač class pozna :)
<dz0ny> pa {} brke zgubi
<dz0ny> https://www.facebook.com/CyanogenMod/posts/10152367978770425
<Seniorita> We at CM are very... | Facebook
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://instagram.com/omgubuntu hehe
<Seniorita> Instagram
<sasa84> nč..pejmo pančat
<sasa84> nočko :)
<dz0ny> že?
<sasa84> dz0ny, dns me je usekal v hrbtenici...pa grem prej ležat :)
<sasa84> pa kamera je crknla in ne morm sajbrat s CrazyLemon ... pa je pol brezveze d sm za kompom :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 Å E VEDNO nisi kupla kamere????
<CrazyLemon> wth :)
<sasa84> :S
<sasa84> Å¡it hepns
<sasa84> pridkani bodte :)
#ubuntu-si 2012-11-15
<dejko72> oj mal pomoči :)
<dejko72> najdu sm en Å¡pil ki naj bi bil zastonj
<dejko72> http://www.playdeb.net/software/UFO%20Alien%20Invasion
<Seniorita> PlayDeb.net - Information for UFO Alien Invasion
<dejko72> ja in ko stisnem download mi reče Zaženi program z... in ne vem s kerim nej
<dz0ny> hm najlažje je da narediš tako  odpreš terminal napišeš sudo dpkg -i spustiš datoeko v terminal
<dz0ny> potem pa enter
<dejko72> ja sam kako pa datoteko not spustim če je pa še dol nimam??
<dejko72> dej mi mal bol telebansko to povej ker sm čist nov v linuxu  :D
<dz0ny> aja Å¡e nisi prenesl
<dejko72> ne ko stisnim prenesi mi odpre "zaženi program"
<dz0ny> ja ja
<dz0ny> nisem gleda strani
<dz0ny> lej maš http://www.playdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/12.04#how_to_install
<Seniorita> PlayDeb.net - Updates for Ubuntu 12.04
<dz0ny> navodila
<dejko72> izberi program pol pa zavihek s katerim nej bi to pognal
<dz0ny> kaj potem ti po programsko središče namestilo
<dz0ny> samo prej potrebuješ dodati repozitorij
<dejko72> aha grem probat
<dejko72> kaj je to repozitorij??
<dz0ny> strežnik kejr so gor paketi za namestitev
<dejko72> to je nekje v nastavitvah ane?
<dz0ny> mhm ravno zadnjič sva to delala
<dz0ny> programski viri
<dejko72> ker gumb je po slovensko third party  software tab?
<dz0ny> drugi programi
<dejko72> hmmm na programskem središču pravi da ni zadetkov
<dz0ny> dej tole naredi
<dz0ny> copy pestaj v terminal
<dz0ny> wget http://archive.getdeb.net/install_deb/playdeb_0.3-1~getdeb1_all.deb
<dz0ny> sudo dpkg -i playdeb_0.3-1~getdeb1_all.deb
<dz0ny> sudo apt-get update
<dz0ny> sudo apt-get install ufoai
<dz0ny> če te vpraša če želiš namestiti iz nezanesljivih virov potem potrdi
<dejko72> ok
<dejko72> jp neki dela zdej
<dejko72> mogoče pa rata
<dejko72> mal bo trajal Å¡e
<dejko72> morm en Å¡pil gor dat, ker mi sin trdi, da za linux ni Å¡pilov hehe
<dz0ny> :)
<dejko72> ej a ko bo to zloudal, je to že inštaliran?
<dejko72> sm si lepo shranil ta tvoja navodila  :)
<dejko72> evo končal je zdej
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> sej to rabiš samo prvič
<dz0ny> potem pa smo klikaš tam na strani
<dz0ny> in ti bo samodejno namestilo
<dejko72> dzOny hvala
<dz0ny> dejko72: np
<dejko72> dz0ny
<dejko72> kej motm?
<dejko72> ojla :))
<sasa84> oj dejko72
<dejko72> ja učer sm iz playdeba en špil zdownloadu, in seveda ugotovil da mu mašina ni kos
<dejko72> zdej spravt dol ta Å¡pil?
<dejko72> sudo dpkg -r package_name        a to s tem kao nardim?
<dejko72> tle pod name verjetno pride ime Å¡pila??
<LorD_DDooM> Čak, saj iz playdeba inštaliraš tako, da dodaš skladišče pa poj apt-get install package_name?
<LorD_DDooM> Za remove pa apt-get remove/purge
<sasa84> Å¡e je Å¡pilu ime npr. abc... a neb Å¡lo sudo apt-get purge abc
<sasa84> ?
<sasa84> ja, isto sm misnla kt LorD_DDooM
<dejko72> hmmm n vem sej zato sprašujem  hehe
<dejko72> http://linux.about.com/od/ubuntu_doc/a/ubudg21t2.htm
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Desktop Guide - Install/uninstall .deb files
<dejko72> jest sm to tle pobral  pa sprašujem ker nism ziher
<LorD_DDooM> Ta navodila so za inštalacijo samostojnega .deb brez povezave na internet (zato je zraven zastravica "-i"). Če inštaliraš iz skladišča pa je lažje uporabit apt-get
<LorD_DDooM> Zdaj,  kaj si iz play deb naložil .deb ali so dodal skladišče pa naložil iz terminala?
<LorD_DDooM> ali si dodal*
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ThePianoGuy: Re: Na voljo je beta različica Steama za Linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39241/#p39241
<dejko72> čak mal bom najdu kako sm naredu, sm shranil
<dejko72> <dz0ny> copy pestaj v terminal [01:50] <dz0ny> wget http://archive.getdeb.net/install_deb/playdeb_0.3-1~getdeb1_all.deb [01:51] <dz0ny> sudo dpkg -i playdeb_0.3-1~getdeb1_all.deb [01:51] <dz0ny> sudo apt-get update [01:51] <dz0ny> sudo apt-get install ufoai [01:52] <dz0ny> če te vpraša če želiš namestiti iz nezanesljivih virov potem potrd
<dejko72> tkole
<LorD_DDooM> The way its meant to be done
<LorD_DDooM> Zdaj samo sudo apt-get remove ufoai
<LorD_DDooM> Kako pa to da ti ne dela zadeva?
<dejko72> full počasi miška dela
<LorD_DDooM> A to samo na geoscape ali tudi v battlemdoe?
<LorD_DDooM> battlemode*
<LorD_DDooM> Ko pristaneš s helikopterjem
<dejko72> do battlemoda se mi ni dal več jit
<dejko72> poznam pa ta Å¡pil Å¡e s 20let nazaj
<LorD_DDooM> Kero grafično pa imaš?
<dejko72> nvidia
<LorD_DDooM> Hm, to bi moralo delovat
<LorD_DDooM> Glede na to da deluje na androidu pa Mali400
<LorD_DDooM> Lahko pa probaš izklopit GLSL in geoscape preklopit v 2D način...oboje blazno pohitri igro
<dejko72> mislim da sm dal vse na minimum
<dejko72> če premaknem miško se premakne v 3sekundah šele pa še to kr nekam u PM
<dejko72> pa Å¡pil nalaga ene 5min
<LorD_DDooM> Hm hm, to se ne bi smelo dogajat
<LorD_DDooM> Ti je naložilo 2.4 ali a.5-dev?
<LorD_DDooM> 2.5-dev*
<dejko72> hmmm me preveč sprašuješ
<dejko72> sm čist nov na linux in se še učim neki
<dejko72> počasi napredujem, počasi  :)
<LorD_DDooM> Vglavnem, ufo:ai bi ti moral delovati superca tudi na opensource gonilnikih pa prastarem hardwaru, tko da definitivno je nekaj narobe
<LorD_DDooM> Saj zaenkrat ti je še vse rahlo konfuzno, ampak ko enkrat spoznaš osnove skladišč in paketov, postanejo zadeve sila enostavne :)
<dejko72> ja mogoče gonilnik
<dejko72> za grafično
<dejko72> nism Å¡e vseh probal k jih mam eno 4
<LorD_DDooM> Imaš nvidia gonilnik ali opensource(nouveau?)
<dejko72> zdej mi dela en eksperimentalen
<dejko72> a bi moral dat lastniškega?
<dejko72> al open code
<LorD_DDooM> Zdaj za nvidio ne vem, ker jih že leta nisem uporabljal, ampak mislim da je zdaj prišel en novi 310.xx gonilnik, ki naj bi bil super hud...samo naj kdo drug pove
<dejko72> na open code je bla čist glupa grafika
<LorD_DDooM> Ja open source (nouveau) je tko tko... pomoje na nvidia je proprietary  boljša izbira
<dejko72> lahk prešaltam na lastniškega pa probam . še nism vseh probal
<LorD_DDooM> Lahko še nekaj prej probaš
<dejko72> aha?
<LorD_DDooM> Če v terminalu poženeš "glxgears". Verjetno boš moral naložit paket "mesa-utils" oziroma kar ti bo napisalo. Nato v terminalu gledaš s koliko FPS ti izrisuje
<dejko72> mesa-utils?  dobim v programskem središču?
<LorD_DDooM> Če poženeš glxgears, ti bo samo napisalo če ga rabi pa kaj moraš narest
<LorD_DDooM> Lahko da ga že imaš
<dejko72> a narekovaje morm tud not napisat?
<LorD_DDooM> Ne
<LorD_DDooM> samo:
<LorD_DDooM> glxgears
<dejko72> aha reku mi je da ga lahko namestim z vnosom......
<LorD_DDooM> Drugače jih pa naložiš z ukazom "sudo apt-get install mesa-utils"
<dejko72> a namestim?
<LorD_DDooM> Da
<LorD_DDooM> Zdaj pa poženeš glxgears
<LorD_DDooM> In se ti pojavi novo okno z nekimi kolesci
<LorD_DDooM> Malo počakaš, prekineš pa s Ctrl+C v terminalu
<dejko72> aha zdej je nehu nalagat
<LorD_DDooM> Hkrati ti pa izpisuje hitrost izrisovanja v terminal
<dejko72> lepo se vrti
<LorD_DDooM> Kaj ti pa v terminalu napiše?
<LorD_DDooM> 303 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.407 FPS
<LorD_DDooM> Tako nekako
<dejko72> 296 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.088 FPS 298 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.394 FPS 297 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.296 FPS 295 frames in 5.0 seconds = 58.849 FPS 297 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.209 FPS 113 frames in 5.1 seconds = 22.278 FPS 10 frames in 5.1 seconds =  1.967 FPS 8 frames in 5.5 seconds =  1.457 FPS 6 frames in 5.9 seconds =  1.020 FPS 4 frames in 5.2 seconds =  0.776 FPS 8 frames in 5.2 seconds =  1.553 FPS 7 frames in 
<LorD_DDooM> Uf, to mi ni najbolj všeč, ne bi smelo padet pod 60 FPS :)
<LorD_DDooM> Tko da verjtno so krivi gonilniki
<dejko72> čak bom dal lastniškega zdej
<dejko72> zdele namešča
<LorD_DDooM> Upam da bo, ne poznam situacije pri nvidii :S
<dejko72> a pol sam spet utipkam glxgears
<LorD_DDooM> Ali pa ufoai poženeš
<CrazyLemon> nekaj je hudo narobe z driverji da frejmi gredo od 59 do 0.7 :)
<dejko72> jao sam upam da ne bom spet kurzor lovil ker komaj ven pridem pol
<LorD_DDooM> ^^
<dejko72> a je kaka bližnica za ven iz gama pol?
<LorD_DDooM> Saj alt+f4 dela ne?
<dejko72> bomo vidl  :P
<LorD_DDooM> Drugače pa zamenjaj namizje (ctr+alt+arrowdown/up) in klikneš na ikono od ufoai->close :)
<dejko72> ampak cool ker se še mal naučim vsega tega :)
<dejko72> mi je všeč ta terminal ratu
<LorD_DDooM> Pa mislim da moraš restartat ko gonilnike namsetiš
<dejko72> aha ok se pol tipkamo, če boš slučajen še gor
<LorD_DDooM> seveda :)
<sasa84> terminal ni tko slaba stvar :P
<dejko72> k mam še en problem pol :P  če mam vajerles vkloplen mi dlje nalaga ubuntuje in isto dlje ugaša, pa napiše fail pri zapiranju tega
<sasa84> sej ne bom rekla, da obvladam zadevo... sam kšne osnovne komande so mi mal znane...tko d sm zadnč lohk kopirala stvari iz ene mape, k mi je drgač nautilus krešnu
<dejko72> pridem nazaj pa obvestim kaj dogaja
<sasa84> oki doki
<dejko72> evo me nazaj
<LorD_DDooM> inb4 kernel panic :)
<dejko72> jah katastrofa
<dejko72> u Å¡pilu isto
<dejko72> sam da zsej se pa ni hotela orodna vrstica odpirat na levi
<LorD_DDooM> :S
<dejko72> na namizju
<dejko72> verjetn za to staro mašino ni nekih driverjev hehe
<LorD_DDooM> Zdaj glede nvidie ti bo moral nekdo drug pomagat, ker se poznam situacije pri zelenih
<LorD_DDooM> Kero grafiko pa imaš'
<lynxlynxlynx> če je grafična prestara, naloži starejše driverje
<lynxlynxlynx> so lepo ločeni
<dejko72> geeforce go 6600
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] amat: Re: Problem po posodobitvi na 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39242/#p39242
<lynxlynxlynx> ja to je stara roba, itak
<lynxlynxlynx> poglej kater driver rab in zamenjaj
<dejko72> mam 3 pa sam en dela normalno na namizju
<dejko72> kje pa najdem driverje?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: OpenVpn  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39243/#p39243
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Problem po posodobitvi na 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39244/#p39244
<dejko72> aha na PS sem najdu ene gonilnike za gefors serija 6
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: OpenVpn  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39245/#p39245
<dejko72> samo mi pravi da moram zbrisat tega ki mi zdej laufa
<dejko72> pol ne bom vedu kje ga nazaj dobit hehe
<sasa84> paraaaaam
<sasa84> :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] amat: Re: Problem po posodobitvi na 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39246/#p39246
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Problem po posodobitvi na 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39247/#p39247
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] amat: Re: Problem po posodobitvi na 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39248/#p39248
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Problem po posodobitvi na 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39249/#p39249
<CrazyLemon> wth
<CrazyLemon> mplayer mi pokaže vse videe bele
<CrazyLemon> oziroma washed colors
<CrazyLemon> čist vsi videi
<CrazyLemon> wth
<CrazyLemon> pa ni sam mplayer..tudi vlc
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj si pa spet zašuštrou :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nič!
<sasa84> to je pa to, k kr neki po terminalu brklaš pa...
<sasa84> ah :S
<CrazyLemon> včeraj je vse normalno delalo
<sasa84> mhm...mhm... zihr si kej zafuru
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 niti dotaknu se nisem terminala!
<sasa84> lažeš!
<sasa84> ZIHR si kej naredu!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ZIHR NISEM!
<CrazyLemon> že vem rešitev
<CrazyLemon> good old fashion reboot :D
<sasa84> rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/totem/
<CrazyLemon> sudo reboot
<sasa84> lohk da je s totemom problem...sm nek guglala
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> ni s totemom problem če ne dela tako v mplayerju kot vlcju
<sasa84> a so Å¡e taki videi?
<CrazyLemon> ne v totemu :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nope :9
<CrazyLemon> i see colours!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> kul ;)
<burtonium> i see dead pixels :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ju ar not blek-end-vajt!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 it was just white :)
<sasa84> ju rejsist bastrd!
 * CrazyLemon pokes bl4z 
<CrazyLemon> LP! :)
<CrazyLemon> nisem sploh vidu da je gor :)
<sasa84> kdo je sploh ta model :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zate je on gospod model!
<burtonium> en je prej spraseval za driverje za gt6600 nvidia. Zakaj pa niso dobri originalni driverji kr z nvidia.com?
<dz0ny> burtonium: sej so :) samo zapakirani so v debian všečno zadevo :)
<burtonium> a ni ubuntu na debianu baziran?
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=yEH4Yum4nN4
<Seniorita> Contrex - Ma Contrexpérience - 97s - YouTube
<sasa84> oooooooooooo, kera huda!!!! :D
<CrazyLemon> - "_popup" ffs :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, poglej link
<sasa84> Å¡ibam u lj
<sasa84> prideni bodte
<sasa84> papa
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] grofaty: Re: Priročnik za Ubuntu 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39250/#p39250
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Broker: Re: LiBRE! časopis broj 05  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39251/#p39251
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Broker: Potrebi saradnici za Libre časopis  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39252/#p39252
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1631-1: LibTIFF vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1631-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1630-1: Libav vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1630-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1631-1: LibTIFF vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1631-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Problem po posodobitvi na 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39253/#p39253
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=GkNTNmPhCEM#t=164s
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<Seniorita> Vlog#25: W. - YouTube
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: v 12.10 niso gonilnik več pod sistemska nastavitve ampak pod programski viri http://screencloud.net/v/25jY
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud:		Screenshots
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a lahk dostopaš do programskih virov prek sistemskih nastavitev?
<CrazyLemon> ne moreš ane?
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> ni več ikone
<CrazyLemon> ffs
<CrazyLemon> kaj razmišljajo pri canonicalu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny si lahk sposodim sliko? :)
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> sam ni ubuntu tema
<CrazyLemon> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/11/15/gif_is_pronounced_jif/
<Seniorita> Word wonks insist GIFs are really JIFs • The Register
<CrazyLemon> dzif hahahaha
<CrazyLemon> ffs
<lynxlynxlynx> http://my.opera.com/hallvors/blog/2012/11/12/microsoft-sends-two-million-null-characters-hangs-opera
<Seniorita> Hallvord R. M. Steen - Microsoft sends two million NULL characters, hangs Opera
<CrazyLemon> ima kdo pri roki chrome.apk? :)
<kristjan_> zakaj pa apk? ni na marketu tega?
<CrazyLemon> je
<CrazyLemon> ampak ne morem pobrat z marketa
<CrazyLemon> ker naprava ni "compatible"
<CrazyLemon> :)
<neett> ce se rabis mam :)
<CrazyLemon> seveda rabim
<CrazyLemon> zato sem pa vprašal
<CrazyLemon> :D
<neett> sekunda
<neett> CrazyLemon, http://karneke.dyndns.info:3000/Chrome_18.0.1025464.apk
<CrazyLemon> neett dropbox bi bil boljši ter hitrejši ampak tnx..že downloadam :)
<neett> ja nimam na fonu nastimanega :P
<CrazyLemon> pfff.. nisi true android  user če nimaš samba pa dropbox sharea naštimanga :p
<neett> sambo mam, dropboxa pa ne,.. :P
<CrazyLemon> neett done.. hvala :)
<neett> dela? np
<CrazyLemon> verjetno ne ampak nič hudega..bomo mal build.prop prilagodili pa bo :D
<dz0ny> damm ta diski app je tako sexsy http://screencloud.net/v/3f6m, #nsfw
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud:		Screenshots
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] amat: Re: Problem po posodobitvi na 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39254/#p39254
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2012/11/15/google-launches-ingress/
<Seniorita> Google wants to change your reality with Ingress, a mobile game played out in real life -- Engadget
<dz0ny> cak to testirajo na nekč način project glass
<dz0ny> haha, to si predstavljam tako. Grem v goz tam je en spomenik, potem pa srečam še medveda zraven. Kaj je bolj resnično...?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: evo prva uganka za ingress http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Hw8dSIt27_w#t=17s
<Seniorita> Niantic Project. Afram . Drone - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny resno? v gozdu spomenik? :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon:  ... ?
<zdobersek> kako NOB obelezje?
<zdobersek> ne?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ... !
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne
<zdobersek> k.
<CrazyLemon> js pa sm mislu da bo tale ingress bl augmented reality zadeva
<CrazyLemon> z mobitelom čekiraš določen spomenik
<CrazyLemon> in se pač pojavi na zaslonu dodatna vsebina
<CrazyLemon> s pomočjo katere pol rešiš uganko or smth
<zdobersek> kva je to pol, Google Geocaching  (tm) ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek naah..to je ingress!
<CrazyLemon> (beri in greš)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Priročnik za Ubuntu 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39255/#p39255
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon && CrazyLemon mhm NOB
<bl4z> / spet sm irc instaliro -- :/
<CrazyLemon> bl4z :/? a smo tko slaba družba da je kr :/ ? :S
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a od dop. se Å¡e ni oglasu?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 oglasu se je!!!!!!!!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> uuu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: Re: [12.04] OpenVpn  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39256/#p39256
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [12.04] OpenVpn  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39257/#p39257
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: Re: [12.04] OpenVpn odjemalec  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39258/#p39258
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [12.04] OpenVpn odjemalec  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39259/#p39259
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: [12.04] OpenVpn odjemalec  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39260/#p39260
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [12.04] OpenVpn odjemalec  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39259/#p39259
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny edini openvpn client ki ga USC najde je gadmin
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: mhm sem pobrisal nisem preveril prej
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: Re: [12.04] OpenVpn odjemalec  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39261/#p39261
<CrazyLemon> njupalo sej ni težko..pišeš v bel pravkotnik spodaj
<CrazyLemon> in besedilo se čudežno pokaže :D
<njupalo> uff tako slabo se vidi ta bel trikotnik, da ga nisem opazil
<njupalo> aha zdaj pa dela
<CrazyLemon> no vidiš da gre
<njupalo> torej kakšen namig okoli openvpn-a!
<CrazyLemon> njupalo ja.. ročno probaj :)
<CrazyLemon> podatke imaš v tisti datoteki
<njupalo> ročno se lahko prijavim vendar me jezi da moram vedno isto tipkat
<CrazyLemon> njupalo ročno v smislu izberi "Dodaj" in ne "Uvozi" pri nastavitvah VPN
<CrazyLemon> :)
<njupalo> ja vse nastavitve in vsi certifikati so v eni datoteki. v prejšnji verziji openvpn-ja ni bilo tako. Mislim, da je tako od verzije 2.0 naprej
<njupalo> če dodam pa moram zopet podato poti do certifikatov. Jaz pa nimam certifikatov v ločenih datotekah
<njupalo> hmmm kaj sem izločen iz irca???
<CrazyLemon> njupalo nisi - ne skrbi :D
<njupalo> mi je javil time out
<CrazyLemon> njupalo ne..tisto je za drug nickname :)
<CrazyLemon> njupalo probaj http://askubuntu.com/questions/187511/how-can-i-use-a-ovpn-file-with-network-manager     po teh korakih it
<Seniorita> openvpn - How can I use a .ovpn file with Network Manager? - Ask Ubuntu
<njupalo> ja saj to mi je precej jasno in tudi v teh navodilih prevideva, da so v osnovni konfig datoteki poti do certifikatov, kar pa pri meni ni slučaj
<CrazyLemon> lej..če so že v datoteki jih preprosto skopiraj in ustrezno preimenuj v .crt :)
<CrazyLemon> poimenuj*
<njupalo> hehe precej enostavno napisano! vendar v headerju vskaega certifikata ne piše kateri je sem tudi to že poskušal pa nisem bil uspešen.
<CrazyLemon> sej sta sam tri.. torej si omejen z možnostmi :D
<njupalo> sem instaliral irc odjemalec in se selim v drugo okno
<njupalo_> kaj mora biti na zečetku in na koncu certifikata, da je veljaven?
<njupalo_> hmmm v mojem paketu je pet sklopov kodiranega besedila!
<CrazyLemon> njupalo http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1437883
<Seniorita> [SOLVED] Import VPN Connection from ovpn File Containing Certificates Using Network Manager - Ubuntu Forums
<CrazyLemon> dusan
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> njupalo http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1437883
<Seniorita> [SOLVED] Import VPN Connection from ovpn File Containing Certificates Using Network Manager - Ubuntu Forums
<dusan> CrazyLemon ja saj sem napisal da sem to že poskusil in nisem uspel.
<CrazyLemon> jah dusan potem boš pač mogu zatežit administratorju da ti ločeno pošlje certifikate :)
<dusan> hmmm irc  XChat-GNOME 0.3.0 mi je spremenil nickname
<dz0ny> dusan: zihr so poimenovani nekaj na ca, private in public server
<dz0ny> če ji pošlješ skupaj pa so "oblečeni" z kometarji ki povedo kam spadajo
<dz0ny> recimo -----BEGIN PRIVATE KEY-----
<dz0ny> -----BEGIN CERFITICATE -----
<dz0ny> -----BEGIN USER CERFITICATE -----
<dusan> ja najdem <ca>, <cert>,  <key>,  dvakrat imam begin certificate
<dz0ny> mhm
<dusan> begin rsa key
<dz0ny> ca je server
<dz0ny> cert je uporabnikov cerfitikat
<dusan> -----BEGIN OpenVPN Static key V1-----
<dz0ny> key pa uporabnikov ključ
<dz0ny> recimo pri meni se to prenese v http://screencloud.net/v/s6zn
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud:		Screenshots
<dusan> torej konfiguracija me sprašuje za : uporabniško potrdilo, potrdilo ca, osebni ključ
<dusan> fina slika
<dusan> v konfiguraciji je odsek ca in odsek cert
<dz0ny> kopiraš odsek in ga shraniš v svojo datoteko
<dusan> ja saj to razumem samo ne vem kateri odsek gre v katero datoteko!
<dusan> kateri odsek je za uporabniško potrdilo?
<dz0ny> key odsek
<dz0ny> uporabniški cerfitikat je cert
<dusan> aha bom poskusil
<dz0ny> dusan pomembo je da je recimo samo to http://screencloud.net/v/gMIW besedilo notri
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud:		Screenshots
<dz0ny> komentar kluč kometar to v --- tu neki piše --- je komentar
<CrazyLemon> oh snap... zdaj pa začnimo z razbijanjem janez.key!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: haha čak kok bitov ma to 288 :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny APU can do it :)))
<dusan> torej sedaj sem izpolnil vse zahtevano
<dusan> malo počakajte da probam ali bo zadeva tudi brcnila
<dz0ny> mja ponavadi je potrebo nastaviti Å¡e par stvari
<dusan> pravi da povezava ni uspela
<dz0ny> mhm ker moraš pod napredno nastaviti port, protokol (tcp ali udp) in pa overovitev
<dz0ny> to administrator navede v ttsti .conf
<dusan> port mi je našel 443 uporabi lzo za stiskanje in to je vse
<dz0ny> kaj pa tcp ali udp verjetno je tcp če je uporabil 443
<dusan> client
<dusan> proto tcp
<dusan> remote vpngw.rikom.si
<dusan> port 443
<dusan> dev tun
<dusan> ns-cert-type server
<dusan> auth-user-pass
<dusan> auth-retry interact
<dusan> comp-lz
<dz0ny> ne tega sem prilepit
<dusan> hmmm napača
<dusan> zdaj je že
<CrazyLemon> ja..in tudi gugl je zdaj to poindeksiral :)
<dz0ny> dusan: takole mora zgledat http://screencloud.net/v/cXet
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud:		Screenshots
<dusan> ah ja veliki brat opazuje :(
<dusan> aha to sem naredil poskusimo znova
<dz0ny> mja sej daleč ne more, brez ključev :)
<dusan> ja pa tudi uporabniškega imena nisem poslal, da ne govorimo o geslu
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: udri mi http://screencloud.net/v/dfWZ :)
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud:		Screenshots
<dusan> slabo kaže , povezava ni uspela
<dusan> slabo kaže , povezava ni uspela
<dusan> slabo kaže , povezava ni uspela
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny done
<CrazyLemon> drazen@pingo:~$ su -
<CrazyLemon> Geslo:
<CrazyLemon> root@pingo:~#
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dusan> na tej ekranski sliki so nastavitve, ki so slične mojim
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: haha, sem vedel da boš ugotovil.
<dz0ny> Discovered open port 113/tcp on 193.77.143.220
<dz0ny> Discovered open port 80/tcp on 193.77.143.220
<dz0ny> :):)
<dz0ny> dusan: ja sem nalašč tako obkljukal, kot mora biti
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny recimo da prepoznam svoj ip :D
<sasa84> komu je treba udret? :P
<dz0ny> kar je za nastavit je samo Å¡e v varnost zavihku hmac in in tip kodiranja
<dz0ny>  / | \ dusan
<dz0ny> sasa84: tebi smo glihkar :)
<dusan> hmmm ne vem kaj je namenjeno meni in kaj nekomu drugemu
<dz0ny> sam kero smešno sliko unicorna maš , lol
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny aja..skeniraš me.. a veš da to ni zakonito :p
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sej te ne jaz francozi te :)
 * CrazyLemon prečekira kdo ga skenira
<dz0ny> dusan: kar je za nastavit je samo Å¡e v varnost zavihku hmac in in tip kodiranja
<dz0ny> to ti tudi piše v tisti config, če je še kaj drugega bo pa administrator povedal
<sasa84> dz0ny, nisi mi :P
<dz0ny> dusan: geslo je verjetno tudi potrebno vnesti
<dz0ny> geslo cerfitikata
<dusan> hmm zavihek hmac? ahasem našel hmac je privzeto in šifra privzeto
<CrazyLemon> kok je sasa84 radovedna
<CrazyLemon> kr nemoreš verjet
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dusan> geslo bi naj vnesel ko se povežem
<sasa84> ženska pač CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a bi mi prosim nehala filat loge? :P
<sasa84> morm CrazyLemon ...da me ne boš pozabu :P
<dz0ny> dusan: glede hmac tudi piše v .conf
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 logrotate ftw :P
<dz0ny> za geslo res vpraša ob povezavi
<dz0ny> dusan: ne vem pa kje se pogleda za napake ob povezavi
<dz0ny> tam bi moralo pisati zakaj se ne poveže
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> syslog se mi zdi
<dusan> <tls-auth > bi lahko bilo to?
<dz0ny> to je pa druga zadeva
<dz0ny> dusan: če ni nič potem je privzeto
<dz0ny> mislim da bi bilo hmac nekineki; in p hmac-auth nekineki;
<dz0ny> če je potrebno to nastaviti
<dusan> na zavihku overitev tls imam možnost 'Uporabi dodatno TLS overjanje'
<dz0ny> tisto je tls-auth ali .conf vsebuje to?
<dusan> hmac v conf datoteki ne najdem
<dusan> .conf vsebuje odsek tls-auth!
<dz0ny> kakšna je vrednost
<dusan> <tls-auth>
<dusan> #
<dusan> # 2048 bit OpenVPN static key (Server Agent)
<dz0ny> potem mora biti Å¡e 5 datoeka
<dusan> ja saj sem rekel, da je pet sklopov ključev v datoteki
<dz0ny> aja potem pa kul
<dz0ny> ima kakšen komentar tls, potem je to to
<dusan> ja kaj je kul če sem čisto zmešan :(
<dusan> -----BEGIN OpenVPN Static key V1-----
<dz0ny> dusan: drugega kot testirat, ali je pravilen ali nemorem predlagat
<dusan> povezava ni uspela zaradi neveljavnih varovanih podatkov ali nekaj takega
<dz0ny> ponavadi se da vsako datoteko posebi in .conf potem se samo uvozi in dela
<dusan> dobro verjetno bo to lažje. kako naredim ikono s katero bom pognal openvpn v terminalu?
<dz0ny> za zagon v terminalu openvpn -c "potdodatoeke"
<dz0ny> .conf datoeke
<dusan> eh saj v terminalu znam pognati openvpn. rad bi imel ikono na pultu!
<sasa84> dragi moji...pridni bodte, šibam pančat
<sasa84> nočka :)
<dz0ny> dusan http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/
<Seniorita> Desktop Entry Specification
<dz0ny> dusan: primer https://gist.github.com/4082316
<Seniorita> Alice.desktop &mdash; Gist
<dz0ny> noč
<dusan> hmmm trenutno prezapleteno zame.
<dusan> možgane se že počasi kisajo. Bom poskusil v bolj prijaznem delu dneva!
<CrazyLemon> LN
<njupalo> Ex-Chat
#ubuntu-si 2012-11-16
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1632-1: Django vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1632-1/
<CrazyLemon> Congrats if you're part of the new wave of Steam Linux Beta testers!
<CrazyLemon> pffft
<CrazyLemon> FU Valve :7
<CrazyLemon> :/
<sasa84> jutro CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> jutro sasa84
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/scena/film/novice/2012/11/ste_za_noro_komedijo_v_nori_zvezdniski_zasedbi.aspx
<Seniorita> Ste za noro komedijo v nori zvezdniški zasedbi? - Planet Siol.net
<uni4dfx> haha Ante Gotovina is free
<CrazyLemon> jp
<njupalo> dal sem xchat gor
<sasa84> uni4dfx, jp, ante is free :)
<sasa84> njupalo, xchat ftw :)
<njupalo> eh trudim spoznati irc
<njupalo> ftw???
<sasa84> mi smo generacija, ki je v osnovni in srednji sam ircala :)
<sasa84> pa pol čakala račun za telefon...najbl grozljiv dan v mesecu :S
<njupalo> jaz sem pa generacija kateri se o ircu Å¡e sanjalo ni  da bo kdaj obstajal
<sasa84> ftw-for the win
<njupalo> sranje pa te kratice! kaj vas niso v šoli naučili slovenščine ? :)
<sasa84> njupalo, mi smo mel samo telovadbo :P
<njupalo> sodeč po izgledu današnje mladine je telovadba nekakšen bav bav
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/glasba/je-sla-lana-del-rey-cez-mejo-dobrega-okusa/295966
<Seniorita> Je šla Lana Del Rey čez mejo dobrega okusa? :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> interesting :>
<sasa84> ^^
<ziga555> dz0ny
<ziga555> si kje v bližini?
<CrazyMelon> uff..lahk bi se navadu na to hitrost :D
<zdobersek> zato je pa nimas!
<zdobersek> You shall never adjust!
 * uni4dfx je odkril media player ki ni tko švoh pa še developerji so prjazni tko da se jih da izkoriščat za featurje
<CrazyMelon> v dobri minuti 124MB
<CrazyMelon> uni4dfx: do tell
<uni4dfx> gmusicbrowser
<uni4dfx> ful je lightweight
<uni4dfx> ne tko k rhythmbox k ga odprem pa ga loada dobesedno 15 sekund
<CrazyMelon> to je potem music in ne media player
<CrazyMelon> :)
<uni4dfx> ok od kdaj si ti tok za detajle :D
<uni4dfx> fine, music player
<CrazyMelon> sem..ker sm mislu da govoriš o mplayer alternativi :)
<zdobersek> so ... it doesn't play p0rn? *** CrazyMelon loses interest. ***
<sasa84_> uni4dfx, kakšn player pa maš?
<zdobersek> audio p0rn player.
<uni4dfx> sasa84_ rhythmbox :P
<uni4dfx> pulseaudio je lahko tud nevarn!
<CrazyMelon> rhythmbox je fajn ker je integriran ze not
<CrazyMelon> in lahhko z multimedijskimi tipkami ga kontroliraš
<CrazyMelon> thats where the advantages end :)
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon ja sm lih dans raziskval kako to deluje
<uni4dfx> sej se strinjam da je priročno
<uni4dfx> ampak dans sm odkril kaj vse rab zato da to deluje
<uni4dfx> in mi je slabo ratal
<uni4dfx> drgač pa ni nben problem bindat tiste 4 knofe (play, stop, next, prev)
<uni4dfx> rhythmbox je biu včas kul ker je biu lightweight... ampak preprosto ni več, i'm sorry to je ratu en heavy mofo
<CrazyMelon> +1
<zdobersek> ampak lazji kokr banshee.
<zdobersek> amirite?
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: i dont see any +1
<CrazyMelon> so you must be wrong
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: Kate Upton called, gave me a +2
<sasa84_> uni4dfx, a nisi reku, d si najdu lajtvejt plejr? :)
<zdobersek> how do you like them apples.
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: lmao
<CrazyMelon> nehaj s takimi
<CrazyMelon> v učilnici sm
<uni4dfx> sasa84_ aja to mislš
<uni4dfx> sasa84_ <uni4dfx> gmusicbrowser
 * sasa84_ ma ritmškatlo....in je zadovolna...kr
<sasa84_> hm... đkimjusikbravzr
<sasa84_> đi*
<uni4dfx> ritmškatla je še zmer bolš k vse ostalo
<zdobersek> ...
<sasa84_> pa ja...k je lepo integriran a ne
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: si vidu zensko, kok se base s hamburgerjem?
<uni4dfx> sasa84_ ne ampak ma velik stvari k so precej uporabne
<uni4dfx> sam v bistvu od 10.10 dalje NI več lepo integriran
<uni4dfx> če ustavš komad ko je skrit... se bo čist zapru
<uni4dfx> kakšn debilizem
<uni4dfx> in pol ko prtisneš play bo na novo štartu cel program
<uni4dfx> nardi stop knof neuporaben
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: nope!
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: too bad.
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: is it
<CrazyMelon> is it really
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: ne, video je izjemen.
<zdobersek> too bad for you, more bandwidth for us!
<sasa84_> melona, a si na tablici al laptopu?
<zdobersek> na faksu!
<zdobersek> MUAHAHAHAH
<CrazyMelon> = laptop
<zdobersek> jst sem pa na Kate Upton.
<sasa84_> CrazyMelon, na faxu si??? đizs!
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: you wish
<CrazyMelon> sasa84_: jp :(
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: sm poslal mail glede parkirisca fmf
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon why
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: kaj so povedal?
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: povem ko pridem domov
<CrazyMelon> nimam casa zdj
 * CrazyMelon over and out
<uni4dfx> lol ponosni slovenski nacionalisti: http://yuchan.org/src/yu/1353091870662.gif
<sasa84_> lol not found
<CrazyLemon> a sm hitr sm ane ane
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXCnuArj4b8&feature=plcp 3&4
<Seniorita> "Episodes 3 & 4" - Battlestar Galactica: Blood and Chrome - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ty
<CrazyLemon> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/xbmc-media-center-120-beta-1-released.html
<Seniorita> XBMC Media Center 12.0 Beta 1 Released With Raspberry PI And Android Support ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<CrazyLemon> kako  sovražim te facebook programerje...k ne naredijo app da tudi če  zavrnem da posta v mojem imenu da lahko grem naprej na vsebino
<CrazyLemon> in me ne vrača rekurzivno na eno in isto vprašanje za poste
<CrazyLemon> opa.. pa vendarle obstaja en tak app :)
 * sasa84 uščipne CrazyLemon v rito
<Sky[x]> haha :D
 * CrazyLemon uščipne sasa84 za levo joško
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<Sky[x]> lol
<sasa84> ooo, nizka!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dokaj..za tvoja leta bi več pričakoval
 * sasa84 spuli kocino z desnega jajca!
<CrazyLemon> ampak ok :p
<sasa84> haaaa!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 :)))
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kok je blo v Å¡oli? :)))
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tako fajn da me kr glava boli
<sasa84> :S
<sasa84> limoni se bo skisal :(((
<sasa84> a pol hodš na fax? mislm...so te vpisal naprej al kwa je z unmi izpiti?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 naah
<CrazyLemon> zunaj sem
<CrazyLemon> pa gledam skozi okno
<CrazyLemon> v upanju da bom slišal o čem se pogovarjajo
<sasa84> ooo, bogi revček
<CrazyLemon> saks če je predavalnica v drugem nadstropju
<CrazyLemon> :(
<sasa84> ooo :(
<sasa84> ej, tud ti morš it jutr na demontracije!
<sasa84> :))
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj bomo demontiral?
<CrazyLemon> kuhinjo?
<CrazyLemon> spalnico?
<sasa84> sekret :P
<sasa84> rabmo novo Å¡koljko...pisoarja pa sploh Å¡e ni :P
<CrazyLemon> super..bom prinesu kladivo
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pa au revoir.. grem pred tv :)
<sasa84> al ni nč pametnga no :)
<sasa84> Taksist Ibro ‏@LJ_Taksist
<sasa84> Gledam je na semaforu... Skockala se ona za u lajf, pudera kila, trepavice iz reklame, a čopa nos ko da išče naftu sred Aljaske.
<sasa84> LOL
<anny> čer!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 LOOOL!
<CrazyLemon> anny a si bila zdej pri semaforju???????
<anny> ?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 res ni nič pametnega... še posebi na foxu :s
<CrazyLemon> anny nč nč :D buhdej :D
<anny> kaj sem zamudila?
<CrazyLemon> anny
<CrazyLemon> <sasa84> Taksist Ibro ‏@LJ_Taksist
<CrazyLemon> <sasa84> Gledam je na semaforu... Skockala se ona za u lajf, pudera kila, trepavice iz reklame, a čopa nos ko da išče naftu sred Aljaske.
<anny> lol!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> ibro je car :D
 * uni4dfx loves gmusicbrowser
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx še vedno se z gmusicbrowser ukvarjaš? .d
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon ne! in lih v tem je čar :D
<uni4dfx> lepo laufa zadi in dela to kar more
<CrazyLemon> :))
<uni4dfx> sm pa dans developerjem težil 2 ure glede featurjev in bugfixov
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx še če mi poveš da podpira ubuntu notifications
<uni4dfx> i think they already hate me
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon podpira!
<CrazyLemon> pa da je program viden samo v sound meniju
<CrazyLemon> grem tkoj zdej ga namestit
<uni4dfx> to pa ne vem, morm prevert, nimam k sm na xfce
<CrazyLemon> sax
<CrazyLemon> nč ne bo!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> vidm en plugin
<uni4dfx> hmm
<uni4dfx> bomo zamoril developerjem :D
<uni4dfx> sicer pa po moje bi blo čist simpl tist plugin spisat
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx no.. čakam :D
<uni4dfx> kako se že temu reče uradno
<uni4dfx> a je "lense" ?
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> lens je v dashu
<CrazyLemon> torej tist search pa filtri pa to
<CrazyLemon> sound menu je
<CrazyLemon> indicator
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> je pa fajn če dela preview v music lens ..to je pa tudi res :D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon http://i.stack.imgur.com/safm1.png
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx sold
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> ja sej ma plugin
<uni4dfx> MPRIS2 se imenuje, nism mel pojma da je to to
<uni4dfx> pa miljon layoutov ma
<uni4dfx> lahk ga naštimaš da zgleda kot kterkol player lol
<uni4dfx> edin settingse ma mal nepregledne, ampak ko enkrat pogruntaš kaj je kej... se da ful stvari nastavt
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx kot vidim uporablja mplayer
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon ne, lahko ga
<uni4dfx> 3 načine ma
<uni4dfx> gstreamer (tko k rhythmbox), raw mpeg123 (sam za mp3je ampak ful lightweight), al pa mplayer
<CrazyLemon> ti verjetno uporabljaš mpeg123 ane?
<uni4dfx> nop
<uni4dfx> gstreamer
<CrazyLemon> ugh :D
<uni4dfx> rabm za FLAC in podobno
<CrazyLemon> Very old stable version : 1.0.2 (released on 02-10-2009)
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx kok se kaj zadeva sploh Å¡e razvija? :)
<uni4dfx> kokr vidm kr
<uni4dfx> plus developerji so z veseljem prsluhnil mojim *khm* prošnjam
<CrazyLemon> Latest development version : gmusicbrowser-1.1.9.tar.gz (released on 02-02-2012)
<CrazyLemon> This is a release candidate, I plan to (finaly) release a new "stable" version in a few weeks (really).
<CrazyLemon> REALLY
<uni4dfx> :D
<uni4dfx> pizda da bi jim prov pomagu
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon aja še en način ma (4 v bistvu) --> icecast
<anny> a se lahko uštulim? je gsteamer boljši od rythmboxa?
<uni4dfx> anny gstreamer ni lih player
<anny> vem, ja
<uni4dfx> kako pol mislš
<uni4dfx> a če gstreamer bolš dela z rhythmboxom?
<CrazyLemon> anny rhythmbox uporablja gstreamer kot ogrodje
<anny> aha...kateri player pa vi uporabljate?
<uni4dfx> jst sm do danes rhythmbox :)
<CrazyLemon> več njih :)      umplayer za video ter rhythmbox za audio :)
<CrazyLemon> ampak očitno ne za dolgo :D
<anny> meni ni všeč
<uni4dfx> zakaj
<CrazyLemon> ni lep ne :D
<CrazyLemon> tudi gmusicbrowser ni najlepši :D
<uni4dfx> ne ni
<uni4dfx> morš dat kak lepši layout
<anny> lepota pa linux users...:)
<uni4dfx> un default je bl tko
<CrazyLemon> anny oooooooh
<CrazyLemon> a tko torej
<anny> ma ni va
<anny> važno da je lep, ampak funkcionalen...al pa se midva ne zastopiva dobro
<uni4dfx> ja pol ga tle gmb zmaga
<uni4dfx> aha edino kar nima so vizualizacije
<CrazyLemon> anny jah res se ne zastopiva..govoriš o audio playerjih potem pa "lepota pa linux users" omeniš :D
<CrazyLemon> vizualizacija saks
<CrazyLemon> ne gledaš muzko ampak jo poslušaš ffs
<anny> pa ta lepota je bila mišljena sarkastično, ne zares :)
<uni4dfx> v bistvu vsaj pr men je zadeva skrita zadi in predvaja na random
<uni4dfx> js pa Å¡altam prek mm keyev
<anny> ne znam ga prilagoditi svojih potrebam
<uni4dfx> sej rhythmbox težko kej prov dost prilagodiš, komi da ma kej nastavitev
<anny> no sej
<anny> v glavnem poslušam radio
<CrazyLemon> anny no potem moraš obvezno prisluhnit radiu terminal :)
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx impressed..very :)
<CrazyLemon> to da spreminja videz tko hitro on the fly
<uni4dfx> aneda js sm tud mislu da bo vse kreširal
<anny> http://maketecheasier.com/10-must-have-indicator-applets-for-ubuntu-12-04/2012/06/15
<Seniorita> 10 Must Have Indicator Applets for Ubuntu 12.04
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pr "grafčina" mi še zmer timeout error vn meče :S
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 vem ja
<CrazyLemon> razlog je v temu ker je 56.000 nizov not
<CrazyLemon> in potem po moje crasha zadeva :)
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx wtf
<CrazyLemon> ne predvaja radiov?
<uni4dfx> skor nebi verjel
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx nikjer ne najdem "open url" oziroma karkoli v povezavi z radiem
<CrazyLemon> anny http://radioterminal.si/radio   tole odpri v rhythmboxu :)
<uni4dfx> rhythmbox sm že removu XD
<uni4dfx> sej firefox predvaja lol
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx ffs!
<CrazyLemon> prašaj jih kako naj poslušam radio!
<CrazyLemon> zdaj sem namestil z njihove strani in že je updejt na voljo :D
<uni4dfx> kaj je novga
<anny> hvala za info!
<CrazyLemon> Različica 1.1.9-1:
<CrazyLemon>   * New upstream release.
<CrazyLemon>   * Remove spelling-errors patch, applied upstream.
<CrazyLemon>   * Refresh shimmer-layouts, partially applied upstream.
<CrazyLemon>   * Remove NEWS from debian/docs, it is already installed as upstream
<CrazyLemon>     changelog.
<uni4dfx> no streaming je vsekakor planned: http://wiki.gmusicbrowser.org/plans
<Seniorita> plans    [gmusicbrowser wiki]
<uni4dfx> see: "web radio"
<CrazyLemon> planned
<CrazyLemon> ffs
<CrazyLemon> music browser pa without internet music :(
<uni4dfx> to je pa ena od stvari k me ne mot
<uni4dfx> pa sm dost internet radio poslušu
<uni4dfx> sam nikol v rhythmboxu ker mi je šlo na jetra da se mi neki infinite streami mešajo z mp3 fajli
<CrazyLemon> js pa poslušam sam internet radio
<CrazyLemon> nč.. ko bo web radio na voljo mi sporoči :)
<uni4dfx> bomo dodal ;D
<uni4dfx> sam zate
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx upam :D
<CrazyLemon> anny glede indicatorjev..ne priporočam multiload oziroma system load indicator
<uni4dfx> res je, čim manj teh dodatkov inštalerat
<uni4dfx> vsaka malenkost ti obremeni komp po nepotrebnem... in se hitr pozna
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx ma ne..določeni so kul
<CrazyLemon> ampak tale system load indicator
<CrazyLemon> sm ga zalotu prasca k je žru čez 200MB RAMa
<CrazyLemon> en fckin indicator k riše pisane črte :)
<anny> ti prašič ti :)))
<anny> kmal bodo koline
<CrazyLemon>  10.7 MiB + 421.0 KiB =  11.1 MiB	indicator-multiload
<anny> nimam system indicatorja, samo radio in vreme
<CrazyLemon> anny a bodo? :)
<anny> ja
<anny> pa klobase
<uni4dfx> memory leak
<uni4dfx> upam da si bugreport naredu
<uni4dfx> :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx mhm..huge
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx ne..ko jih je..
<uni4dfx> hehe
<CrazyLemon> če ne znajo zrihtat enga indicatorja naj kr majo memory leak
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> anny pršut tudi??
<sasa84> ej folk...šilček na baterije je zakon
<sasa84> moja nova igračka :S
<sasa84> sam svinčnikov pa barvic mi je zmankal :(((
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 vedno ko to napišeš me kr mal zvije
<CrazyLemon> :/
<uni4dfx> lol k skos šilš
<uni4dfx> si ga ošilla ;D
<uni4dfx> ok bom utihnu
<anny> saša, pridi še k nam...nečakinja vse sproti polomi
<dz0ny> hm atpd mi kuro pol giga wtf http://screencloud.net/v/xFGb
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud:		Screenshots
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny updates are coming!!!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<dz0ny> uni4dfx: source do tistega gnomemuic zadeve obstaja
<CrazyLemon>  35.3 MiB +  18.0 MiB =  53.3 MiB	aptd
<uni4dfx> dz0ny to vsaj lahk fentaš... zoprno je k ti gre Xorg na 60%
<anny> dz0ny..gah!
<sasa84> dragi moji...pridni bodte
<sasa84> šibam pančat
<uni4dfx> dz0ny vem da source obstaja, why?
<sasa84> nočko
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 LN
<anny> noč
<uni4dfx> ln
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon a maš last.fm
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx nope
<uni4dfx> :P
<uni4dfx> http://www.last.fm/user/unimatrix64/library/recent
<Seniorita> unimatrix64’s Library – Users at Last.fm
<CrazyLemon> imam pa irc!
<CrazyLemon> pa youtube!
<CrazyLemon> pa... facebook!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> uni4dfx:  released on 02-02-2012 malce staro to
<uni4dfx> dz0ny ma to je letos :D
<uni4dfx> enkrat na let update je čist kul
<CrazyLemon> Vengaboys – Shalala Lala (Hitradio Mix)
<CrazyLemon> 	Prezioso – The Riddle (Alternative Mix Radio Edit)
<CrazyLemon> seriously? :D
<uni4dfx> shuffle power :D
<uni4dfx> nevem zakaj je submital zih sm skipu
<anny> :)
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx right :>
<uni4dfx> aja The Riddle je pa kul komad
<uni4dfx> unga tapruga mislm
<CrazyLemon> uhh
<CrazyLemon> no comment :D
<CrazyLemon> kok je sploh star ta komad?
<CrazyLemon> 10let? :D
<CrazyLemon> 3 lol
<CrazyLemon> deluje mi pa kot komad iz 90ih :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtHXMIK9In0
<uni4dfx> ja je staro :D
<Seniorita> Bingo Players vs Chocolate Puma - Touch Me (Original Mix) - YouTube
<uni4dfx> pač ne brišem starih komadov
<uni4dfx> ne štekam pa zakaj last.fm ful agresivno zavrača komade zadne cajte
<uni4dfx> komi da gre kej čez
<dz0ny> lol tale gmusicbrowser je v perl napisan
<uni4dfx> dz0ny ironično da je še zmer stokrat bol lightweight od vseh ostalih
<dz0ny> mhm perl je kul, vala je trenutno fancy. Vsi pa delajo hibrid med html5 in python(samo Å¡e predvajalnika se manjka)
<CrazyLemon> gud najt pipl
<dz0ny> oo myspace vas vabi da obnovite svoj profil https://new.myspace.com/play
<Seniorita> Welcome to the new Myspace!
<uni4dfx> haha a veš kaj piše na Last.fm
<uni4dfx> "There are no media player plugins for the Linux client. "
<uni4dfx> aja nevermind, i'm stupid
<uni4dfx> time for bed
<dz0ny> noč then / me do 3h not in bed
<anny> noč
#ubuntu-si 2012-11-17
<sasa84> jou hej hou!
<LorD_DDooM> Dobro jutro, radni narod!
<sasa84> dobro jutro, radni narod! LorD_DDooM ima doručak, a za vas malo glazbe :D
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> kill -9 -1
<Sky[x]> :)
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] - "-"? :)
<Sky[x]> ?
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] nevermind.. nism vedu te fore z -1 :P
<Sky[x]> jst ud ne zato sem pa kopirov :)
<Sky[x]> * Kill every single process you own on this server or workstation / laptop (be careful):
<Sky[x]> kill -9 -1
<Sky[x]> za mal vec info se za ostale :)
<zdobersek> Insanity Wolf adds `sudo`
<zdobersek> *** Insanity Wolf flees ***
<kubanc> dobrodosli v okenskem okolju prijatelj
<kubanc> BSOD STOP: C0000135 The program can't start because %hs is missing
<kubanc> :S
<Grumpek> a bi rajsi KERNEL PANIC, FATAL ERROR ali can not mount :)
<Sky[x]> ČD
<Sky[x]> :D
<dz0ny> a kdo Å¡trajka?
<dz0ny> moj disk "kernel write over boundary hd(0,2)"
<CrazyLemon> a komu pokaže pravi kraj http://www.geoiptool.com/ ? :)      opažam da "facebook" sedaj bl natančno določi kraj
<Seniorita> View my IP information: 193.9.21.21 - Geo IP Tool
<uni4dfx> facebook verjetno ugiba iz še kakšnih podatkov
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jaz sem Å¡e vedno v kranju :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 js sm po novem v šoštanju :)
<sasa84> LOL :D
<sasa84> sj...v sloveniji so take razdalje, d je skor vseen al si KP al šošstanj :P
<sasa84> šoštanj
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 this shit is weird :)
<sasa84> pa šoštanj je vsaj mal bl razvit kt koper... discovery vas je dal v ene vuko**** :D
<sasa84> zdobersek, moj poklon!
<zdobersek> sasa84: right back at ya
<zdobersek> in to iz ...
<zdobersek> velike loke pri grosupljem!
<sasa84> geoiptool.com? :)
<zdobersek> aha.
<sasa84> a ta kraj dejansko obstaja? :)
<sasa84> kopra ne najde.... veliko loko pa :)))
<sasa84> houli mouli, gremlin !
<zdobersek> http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Velika_Loka,_Grosuplje
<Seniorita> Velika Loka, Grosuplje - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek LMAO
<sasa84> Velika Loka je naselje v Občini Grosuplje.Imajo tudi cerkev Sv. Antona s pokopališčem. Gasilski dom je obnovljen in se lahko pohvali z ročno brizgalno iz leta 1926, ki je prav tako povsem obnovljena.
<sasa84> cerkev, britof pa gasilski dom :)
<zdobersek> ohja, izredno smo ponosni na naso brizgalno
<sasa84> pa od zdobersek ip ej tam :)
<sasa84> zdobersek, a ti si s tam doma?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 če IP tko pravi pol zihr je!
<zdobersek> sasa84: lmao, ne.
<zdobersek> majo pa luksuz, v wikija: 'Vas ima lasten vodovod.'
<zdobersek> pa multikulturno smo razviti
<zdobersek> 'V potoku živijo ameriške postrvi.'
<sasa84> loool
<dz0ny> pff http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Babno_Polje
<Seniorita> Babno Polje - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija
<sasa84> mislm d ste pozabl oment mrliško vežco
<dz0ny> sasa84: :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slika:05_Babno_Polje_spomenik.jpg tist spomenik srečam medveda
<Seniorita> Slika:05 Babno Polje spomenik.jpg - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny to ni gozd..cesta je zravn :p
<CrazyLemon> pa ravno danes bi mogu it na snežnik :)
<sasa84> Prostovoljno gasilsko društvo Babno Polje
<sasa84> Športno društvo Planjava Babno Polje
<sasa84> Lovska družina Babno Polje
<sasa84> Kulturno-umetniško društvo - 39
<sasa84> Etnična sestava 1991:
<sasa84> Slovenci: 248 (83,8 %)
<sasa84> Hrvati: 32 (10,8 %)
<sasa84> Neznano: 16 (5,4 %)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: mja okoli on okoli je gozd https://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=45.622922,14.525947&hl=sl&sll=45.622742,14.526431&sspn=0.003144,0.006598&t=h&mra=mift&mrsp=0&sz=18&z=18
<Seniorita> Neznana cesta - Google Zemljevidi
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny na križišču je..to pa sploh ni gozd..zihr je prometno križišče
<sasa84> kje ej ta spomenik dz0ny ?
<CrazyLemon> pa če je kaj po vzoru kopra bo kmalu ratalo krožišče
<dz0ny> sasa84: tistih 16 je poljakov pa ene par bulgarov
<dz0ny> sasa84: Županov laz
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ti si dejansko iz babnega polja? :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: tam je avtocesta za medvede, lovce in par tekačev ki si upajo tja :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: mhm
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ti isces spomenik sred gozda?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny damn.. sploh ne bi želel biti na tvojem mestu :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek no such thing
<CrazyLemon> spomeniki so ob cestah
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rakek
<Seniorita> Rakek - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija
<sasa84> na tej sliki se še clo našo bajto vid :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://www.mojalbum.com/lzemljak/sentjur-pri-celju-resevna-4-10-2009/partizanski-spomenik-pod-resevno/17340075/povecaj
<Seniorita> Partizanski spomenik pod Resevno
<zdobersek> ja?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zihr je cesta zravn
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: pa na pohorju maš sredi gozda padlim borcem pohorskega bataljona http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pohorski_bataljon
<Seniorita> Pohorski bataljon - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija
<uni4dfx> zna kdo kej linearne algebre? :S
<sasa84> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-Zg1c9lMATaA/TwBOYfHrgBI/AAAAAAAABpM/zUZam3j44Ic/s1600/RAKEK+02.jpg
<sasa84> čez našo bombašico ga ni!!!
<grebi> navodilo pravi "In your text editor look for the lines with start up information and comment them out by adding a hash at the beginning of each line."
<grebi> kateri tekst je potrebno zakomentirat v mysql.conf da se le t ane zažene ob zagonu sistema?
<sasa84> na finskem so se strelal :\
<dz0ny> preveri kaj si narebe naredil z mysql -c /etc/mysql.conf
<dz0ny> zagon je samodejen pogej v /etc/init/mysql
<dz0ny> sasa84: v gazi se raketirajo :(
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ok..to je sredi gozda :D
<grebi> ja sej to bi rad da se ne zažene samodejno. sledim navodilom na tej strani: http://www.kevingillan.info/techblog/141/
<Seniorita> kevingillan.info &raquo; Start/Stop LAMP in Ubuntu 10.4
<dz0ny> grebi: čak a 10.04, to je malce prestaro tudi posodobitev več ni
<CrazyLemon> seveda so
<dz0ny> mislim migracija je na 12.04 lts
<CrazyLemon> do 14.04
<CrazyLemon> 13*
<CrazyLemon> če je desktop
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ja samo sec
<grebi> me sej mam 12.04, samo navodila so za 10.04
<dz0ny> grebi ja potem tisto ni relavantno več
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Ues-R1KsXk
<Seniorita> Mirren, Mirren (Jimmy Fallon) - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> ta jimmy fallon je fckin car
<grebi> a če tole zakomentiram je dovolj?: start on runlevel [2345]
<dz0ny> karm oraš naredi da dela je samo sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<dz0ny> grebi ne rabiš nič drugega
<dz0ny> grebi če daš tisto potem se ti ne bo zagnalo sploh :)
<grebi> ja sej to hočem. sem naredil dve kratki skripti ena za zagon LAMP, druga da ga ustavi. in hočem da se zažene samo takrat ko ga rabim. tule je vbox xubuntu desktop pa imam ze tako malo rama na voljo.... potem pa na druge računalniku je sicer malo več ampak se uporablja kot desktop tako da ni potrebno da teče kar naprej. tretji pa bo (ko bo) prenosnik, kjer bi LAMP po nepotrebnem kuril baterijo če ga ne rabim vedno.
<grebi> samo za delat spletne strani rabim in testirat. potem lahko pa na strežnik prestavim če je vse ok.
<dz0ny> grebi bitnami scak si poglej, ravno zate. Če si bol devops pa vagrant
<grebi> Bitnami zgleda zanimivo
<dz0ny> stack*
<ziga555> Bitnami je kar ql ja
<dz0ny> mhm predlagam glede na to da govoriš o lamp načinu razvoja
<grebi> edino kar je je da nimam nekega RAM za te virtual mašine amapk če prav vidim je tam ne potrebuješ ii predvidevam da se zadeva zažene samo takrat  ko jo uporabljaš in ne dela vedno v ozadju?
<dz0ny> mhm pač poženeš takrat ko rabiš
<dz0ny> samo bitnami je tudi za win, torej ne rabiš virtualbox sploh
<ziga555> Sicer nisem bral vsega, ampak za win je TOP
<ziga555> Ko sem jaz moral učiti moje pametne sošolce
<ziga555> kako postaviti stran
<ziga555> Sem obupal z linux-om
<ziga555> In sem ji pokazal bitnami in je bilo par klikov
<ziga555> in je stran že stala
<ziga555> Vključno z LAMP-om
<ziga555> Na win. mašinah
<grebi> ja sej moje gostovanje je pa na linuxu tako da če sem prav bral joomle widnows se ne da kar tako prestavit na linux strežnik
<grebi> nič grem jaz jest. hvala zaenkrat
<lynxlynxlynx> a kdo ve, zakaj se en folk pogosto zatipka veliki J namesto pike? ne znam si drugač razložit
<lynxlynxlynx> in ne sam slovenci
<LorD_DDooM> A to v e-mailih?
<LorD_DDooM> jaz to največkrat tam opauim
<LorD_DDooM> opazim*
<zdobersek> gg unity
<zdobersek> sploh ne folga gvima
<zdobersek> s/folga/sljivi
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, če pomislm...tud jst sm že to vidla
<sasa84> se dogajaJ
<sasa84> *. :P
<zdobersek> ?!?!
<zdobersek> od kod J?
<lynxlynxlynx> ja, v mailih
<lynxlynxlynx> pa to so ljudje, za katere sem ziher, da so na qwertz
<lynxlynxlynx> shift-j pa pika? mal težko zamešat, sploh pa tako pogosto
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> prej bi npr. L al pa kej druzga
<sasa84> J je že ful odmaknen...pa še šift morš stisnt
<zdobersek> kaj pa kak encoding problem?
<sasa84> nč, šibam na pico :P
<sasa84> čafči
<LorD_DDooM> Mislim da je to problem v kakem encodingu, vglavnem to dobivam od kakih Outlook Express userjev
<CrazyLemon> kaj uporablja že outlook
<CrazyLemon> windows-1250 ?
<lynxlynxlynx> večino jih fašem od gmailovcev
<lynxlynxlynx> pa je običen J, ni no
<lynxlynxlynx> benih naglasov
<LorD_DDooM> Če se prav spomnim je "J" outlook/MSN koda za smiley
<LorD_DDooM> Neki z Wingdings kodiranjem
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Priročnik za Ubuntu 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39262/#p39262
<ziga555> a loool no
<ziga555> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=EN0vJwTgTJE&NR=1
<Seniorita> Mali Erik in POP TV - YouTube
<ziga555> nemoreš no :D
<ennov> a kdo ve kje se v 12.10 ubuntuju nastavijo začetni programi?
<LorD_DDooM> Startup Appliactions (najdeš v Dashu)
<LorD_DDooM> Startup Applications (najdeš v Dashu)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Priročnik za Ubuntu 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39263/#p39263
<Sky[x]> je kermu znan tale problem ?
<Sky[x]> ime kdo ze tale problem na osx ? SSL handshake failed: SSL error code -1/1/336032856
<sasa84> Sky[x], pa ne mi rečt, d maš maca :S
<Grumpek> Sky[x]: v keri kombinaciji ti to javla ?
<Grumpek> mac je zakon
<sasa84> Grumpek, Sky[x] je izdal našo malo ubuntu skupnost :P
<Grumpek> eh ni treba pretiravat :)
<Grumpek> se vedno lahko podpiras ubuntu :)
<Sky[x]> Grumpek: ko preko svn zelim checkoutat en repo
<Grumpek> aha... preveri ali mas ime serverja pa ime v certu pravilno
<Sky[x]> tole ne pomaga
<Sky[x]> svn checkout --non-interactive --trust-server-cert https://...
<Grumpek> a cert ni veljaven ?
<Grumpek> preveri se verzijo OpenSSL-a
<Sky[x]> grem prevert da vidm
<Sky[x]> sam vrjetn da ni ..
<Grumpek> lej zadeva mora met isto ime serva in certa
<Grumpek> ce nima bos resu z updejtom OpenSSL-a na 1.0.0d
<Grumpek> ce mas 10.8.2 OSx pol mas 0.9.8r
<Sky[x]> OpenSSL 1.0.1c 10 May 2012
<Sky[x]> je
<Sky[x]> tole je gor
<Grumpek> to si extra nalagal ?
<Sky[x]> svn ni gor po defaultu na 10.8
<Sky[x]> tko da se je nalozil xcode
<Sky[x]> pa tud ze updejtal ipenssl
<Sky[x]> pa se vedno sito
<Grumpek> pol je uno s certom
<Sky[x]> ?
<Sky[x]> vsi certi so  bli pobrisani
<Grumpek> ja certifikat ne ustreza
<Grumpek> na serverju
<Grumpek> pa tezi
<Sky[x]> a lahko to kako resim da lahko checkoutam svn ?
<Grumpek> updejt openssl-a naj bi resu
<Grumpek> zakaj v tvojem primeru ne, ne vem
<Sky[x]> jeba ja
<Grumpek> http://subversion.apache.org/faq#ssl-error-336032856
<Seniorita> Apache Subversion FAQ
<Grumpek> tlele mas ta isti error
<Sky[x]> nakonc bomo ugotovl da je apache kriv :)
<Grumpek> cist mozn :)
<Grumpek> nebi reku da ni
<Sky[x]> ej
<Sky[x]> OpenSSL 1.0.1c al OpenSSL 1.0.1B
<Sky[x]> kva je bolj novo ?
<Grumpek> pomoje c
<Grumpek> sam ne igra vloge
<Grumpek> 1.0.0d je minimum
<Sky[x]> pol se mi tud openssl ne splaca updejtat n roke ?
<Grumpek> ne
<Grumpek> a svn ti drugace dela na serverju ?
<Sky[x]> OpenSSL 0.9.8r 8 Feb 2011 tole mam pa jst pa mi je normalno delal
<Sky[x]> kolegu pa ne dela k ma mountain lioon 10.8
<Grumpek> hmmm
<Grumpek> lahko ti jaz probam ce zelis
<Sky[x]> mam jst pr men isti problem v terminali
<Sky[x]> prek netbeansa pa dela :S
<Sky[x]> :S
<Grumpek> se pravi je na serverju problem
<Sky[x]> mozno tud to
<Sky[x]> mas kak SVN na https da probam checout nardit ?
<Sky[x]> na hitrco
<Sky[x]> ceprov jst sme mal drgacn error dobil
<Sky[x]> SSL negotiation failed: SSL error code -1/1/336032856
<Grumpek> ne nimam
<Grumpek> ne razvijam vec nic :)
<Grumpek> http://wiki.networksecuritytoolkit.org/nstwiki/index.php/HowTo_Configure_Apache_SSL_For_davfs,_subversion,_etc.
<Seniorita> HowTo Configure Apache SSL For davfs, subversion, etc. - NST Wiki
<Grumpek> evo... spet ista bedarija... servername
<Sky[x]> rapidsvn client sem si dol potegnu prek tega pa dela
<Sky[x]> prek terminala pa noce
<Sky[x]> zanimivo
<Sky[x]> pa vprasal me je ce zelim certifikat sprejet
<Sky[x]> in dokler ga nism sprejel se nism mogu povezat
<Grumpek> zgleda da ugotovi, da je nekaj narobe s certom/serverjem in potem ostali nocejo vec slisat za njega
<Sky[x]> nv kva ga heca res
<Sky[x]> v clientih lepo dela v terminalu pa ne
<Sky[x]> tud svn list
<Sky[x]> isti error javi
<Sky[x]> pa pobrisal sem mapo
<Sky[x]> ~/.subvesrion
<Sky[x]> pa nic ne pomaga
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: uvozi root cerfitikat v ubuntu ca
<dz0ny> ta od svn
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: na osx mam ta problem
<Grumpek> poskusi isto stvar
<Grumpek> uvozi cert v keyring
<Sky[x]> keyring ?
<Grumpek> keychain
<Grumpek> my bad
<Grumpek> :)
<Sky[x]> kako naj pa potegnem dol certfikat ? :)
<Grumpek> to pa ne vem :)
<CrazyLemon> Internal server error.
<CrazyLemon> pofu... twitter
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: z ff pejd na server potem uvozi in izvozi cert v keychain
<Sky[x]> ce grem na https od svn repota bom uvozu cert ?
<Sky[x]> itak da ga bom uvozu tnx
<Sky[x]> sem v chrome to iskov ze
<dz0ny> btw svn z z brew inštaliral ali kako drugače
<Sky[x]> xcode je nalozu kolega
<Sky[x]> v FF sem sprejel cert, sam ga vidim pod server tega pa ne morm exportat?
<Sky[x]> ker pise da ni sored grr
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: nimaš tega v ff http://screencloud.net/v/o8Kx
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud:		Screenshots
<dz0ny> hm xcode je potreben za izgradnjo karkoli z brew, mene zanima lai imaš brew verzijo(svn klineta) ali katero drugo
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: preveč tvitaš, meni twetdeck dela normalno
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny uploadal sem header
<CrazyLemon> pa ga ne želi sprejeti :)
<dz0ny> daj namesti svn prek brew pa bo mir
<dz0ny> hm predvidevam da bodo apple maps še slabše http://imtheirwebguy.com/ingress-proves-once-again-google-gets-its-users/
<Seniorita> Ingress proves once again: Google gets its users. | Chris Jenkins, Web Guy
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: kako naj nalozim svn ?
<dz0ny> namestiš brew
<dz0ny> potem ba brew svn
<dz0ny> oziroma svnclient
<dz0ny> se ne spomim točno
<Sky[x]> ok
<dz0ny> gre gdo Å¡pilat https://turbulenz.com/games/scorerush-mp/join/WELC8QS0xOQEF6hQ
<Seniorita> Turbulenz - super powered social games
#ubuntu-si 2012-11-18
<CrazyLemon> http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/11/how-to-run-3d-android-games-and-apps-in.html
<Seniorita> How to Run 3D Android Games and Apps in Ubuntu [with full OpenGL acceleration] ~ Ubuntu Vibes | Daily Ubuntu Linux Updates
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, LimoNada, povej kako si :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kot vedno :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: si probal kaj to?
<sasa84> hejhou dz0ny ou
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny trenutno nimam časa za to :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 did you get laid?
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> sasa84: :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, nikol ne boš zvedu :))))
<miha> dan
<sasa84> hej mihi ;)
<miha> hej sasa84  ;)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/glasba/video-devet-deklet-iz-juzne-koreje-napada-svet/296085
<Seniorita> Video: Devet deklet iz Južne Koreje napada svet :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> tole je dosti bolš kot psy :>
<dz0ny> psy je bil in zarad konjskega plesa
<miha> psy je totaln car
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja..ampak te punce so in ker so 21-23 y/o :P
<dz0ny> mhm, ravno gledam matric style stuff
<dz0ny> too much autotune, + for looks
<sasa84> res so luškane
<sasa84> pa tud eni tipčki zdj pojejo...tud ena velka grupa
<miha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcLNteez3c4&feature=relmfu klasika :D
<Seniorita> PSY (ft. HYUNA) 오빤 딱 내 스타일 - YouTube
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbfuELE9c4A&feature=related
<Seniorita> Korean Boys Band - Super Junior - YouTube
<sasa84> poglej ti te male korejčke!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTfoYP9DQ5Y
<Seniorita> Dont do crystal meth... - YouTube
<sasa84> lol
<dz0ny> http://dumbwaystodie.tumblr.com/
<Seniorita> Dumb Ways to Die
<dz0ny> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/21905_10151147146727689_127655245_n.jpg
<miha> dan
<miha> https://static.taggalicio.us/data/images/lightbox/100000381139943_u1336275220409.jpg
<miha> http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m0fc43yANy1r2u9wro1_500.jpg
<vijak> dan
<vijak> kdo tu?
<vijak> kdorkoli?
<vijak> HALO?
<CrazyLemon> wat?
<vijak> no, vsaj en (at least 1)
<vijak> govoriš slo? (do u speak slo?)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: predalgam da napišeš v opis kanala: Če imaš vprašanje ga postavi in potrpežljivo počakaj na odgovor... :)
<vijak> ok, sorry
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne bo čisto nič pomagalo :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: predlagam*
<vijak> rabil bi pomoč z virtual box.. sem popoln začetnik v Linux okolju..
<vijak> vprašanje pa je, kako lahko v virtual box, priprnem HD, USB.. ??
<dz0ny> to je bolj vprašanje za virtualbox manual, vse lepo piše http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/
<Seniorita> Oracle VM VirtualBox�
<vijak> + firewall, kako se ga uporablja?
<vijak> seniorita, sprašuješ? če ja, pol ja, je ta ja
<LorD_DDooM> V glavnem meniju, preden zaženeš distribucijo, v meniju Shared Folders označih mapo /media/USB oziroma kakorkoli se USB/HDD imenuje. Potem še označiš v nastavitvah autoboot ali ga ročno mounatš ko zagonu distroja
<LorD_DDooM> automount*
<dz0ny> vijak: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<Seniorita> UFW - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<CrazyLemon> vijak ročni način kot LorD_DDooM  omenja.. greš v Devices meni in nato USB devices ter izbereš ključ/disk
<dz0ny> Seniorita: a si ti zavestno bitje?
<CrazyLemon> in se mounta v Ubuntu v virtualboxu
<vijak> wow, ste pa zagreti
<vijak> :)
<vijak> hvala vsem
<vijak> grem prebrati docs...
<vijak> od kod sploh ste? -> MB jaz
<CrazyLemon> vijak za firewall pa mogoče kak !g ufw GUI
<Seniorita> Gufw – Simple GUI for ufw (Uncomplicated Firewall) | Ubuntu Geek http://www.ubuntugeek.com/gufw-simple-gui-for-ufw-uncomplicated-firewall.html
<vijak> hvala vsem
<vijak> grem prebrat, pustim mail, če bi se komu dalo kdaj učiti ali pa deliti kakšno besedo
<vijak> tim.vijak@gmail.com
<CrazyLemon> NE
<CrazyLemon> oh ja :)
<CrazyLemon> pričakuj spam :)
<vijak> en, gor al dol
<vijak> kaj je spam?
<vijak> :-(
<CrazyLemon> in drugič da boš vedel
<CrazyLemon> -ChanServ- [#ubuntu-si] Welcome to #ubuntu-si. This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com. Use of this channel implies acceptance of the terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService
<Seniorita> IRC/TermsOfService - Ubuntu Wiki
<CrazyLemon> lol keri prasci so pri valveu
<CrazyLemon> ne moreš več dostopat prek searcha do linux iger
<Grumpek> to te hocejo "prepricat" da rabis njihovo konzolo
<CrazyLemon> ahhž
<CrazyLemon> po updejtu pa dela
<Sky[x]> alo alo
<Sky[x]> vcerajsni problem sem resil pol s curl da sem cert dol potegnu
<Sky[x]> tako kot je eden od vas rekel pa nv vec do :)
<miha> :))))))))))
<miha> 16:42 < vijak> kaj je spam?
<dz0ny> miha: +1 to smo se v drugem letniku učil pr angleščini, lahko takoj sklepaš starost osebka
<miha> !g spam with ham
<Seniorita> Spam - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spam
<sasa84> jou jou hej hou ;)
<ennov> a kdo ve kje se v 12.10 ubuntuju nastavijo začetni programi?
<sasa84> ennov, poišči startup
<LorD_DDooM> Startup Applications (najdeš v Dashu)
<sasa84> začetni programi :)
<ennov> ne najdem. ni.
<sasa84> ennov, stisn windows tipko... pa našič not začet.. pa ti bo vn vrgl :)
<ennov> sej sem že ves dash pregledal pa ne najdem. V 12.04 je blo tukaj pa ne najdem
<LorD_DDooM> Potem pa v terminalu poženi ukaz "gnome.session-properties" brez narekovajev
<LorD_DDooM> gnome-session-properties
<LorD_DDooM> ^^
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, jaz sem pa v terminalu tipkala startup-applications :P
<LorD_DDooM> :)
<LorD_DDooM> Izkušnje naredijo svoje...lahko bi vedela da v linuxu ne more bit tok simpl :P
<ennov> Ratal!! Hvala
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, :D
<sasa84> sam kšne stvari pa so :P
<sasa84> google-chrome, libreoffice ipd :P
<sasa84> clo xchat :P
<LorD_DDooM> Ja, pa kill -9 -1
<sasa84> tega ne uporablam...pr men pride v poštev sam kill all :P
<LorD_DDooM> Aha, vidim da nisi zbirčna
<sasa84> noup :P
<sasa84> zdj prevajam kde...pol vidš, d res nism :P
<LorD_DDooM> Daj raje povej kaj se z Ajdo dogaja, zadnje čase je nič ne vidim v centru...
<sasa84> ajdo?
<sasa84> who is ajda?
<LorD_DDooM> Bojda sta skupaj na faksu an!
<sasa84> a ajda Å ??
<sasa84> oo, kok jo pa poznaš??
<LorD_DDooM> :P ne povem :P
<sasa84> joj, nazadne sem jo vidla se mi zdi da junija
<sasa84> nek vidm, da ma zdej mal ta erasmus čez
<CrazyLemon> <LorD_DDooM> Ja, pa kill -9 -1
<CrazyLemon> <sasa84> tega ne uporablam...pr men pride v poštev sam kill all :P
<CrazyLemon> kill -9 -1 == kill all :P
<LorD_DDooM> Poleti je službo zamenjala, pa je ni nič več naokol :(
<sasa84> od kod jo pa ti poznaš? pa kok veš d sva bli sošolki? :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lej... jst ne pišem v številkah...razn računa :P
<LorD_DDooM> (pa centimetrih)
<sasa84> ura je res že mal pozna, d bi začela se kle razgovarjat, kaj dejansko obožujem na tipih :P
<LorD_DDooM> Saj ne bi bil razgovor, prej monolog :P
<CrazyLemon> +1
<CrazyMelon> napačn buton
<CrazyMelon> je bela cesta
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, +2
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, sej bi se pogovarjala sama s sabo....sej veš, še z enim, k je tolk pametn k jst :P
<sasa84> dragi moji DZD
<sasa84> noč
<CrazyLemon> a je komu uspelo naložit header na twitterju?
<CrazyLemon> FFS
<CrazyLemon> Recommended dimensions of 1252×626.
<CrazyLemon> ko pa jim daš sliko s temi dimenzijami pa javi internal server error
<CrazyLemon> ko zmanjšaš sliko za 100px pa lepo naloži
#ubuntu-si 2013-11-11
<yang> dobro jutro radni ljudi
<dz0ny_> jutro
<dz0ny_> sneeeg
<dz0ny_> nooo
<yang> aha lepo
<yang> +8 v lh
<yang> lj
<yang> .vreme
<yang> .vreme lj
<dz0ny_> nope
<yang> .napoved
<jabuk> V sredo bo večinoma oblačno, ponekod bo občasno rahlo deževalo. Na Primorskem bo pihala šibka do zmerna burja. V četrtek bo sončno, le na jugovzhodu bo občasno bolj oblačno.
<dz0ny_> .prognoza
<jabuk> V krajih severno in zahodno od nas bo danes povečini suho, drugod bodo sprva še krajevne padavine. Snežilo bo pod 1000 m. Pihal bo močan severni in severovzhodni veter, ob severnem Jadranu zelo močna burja.Jutri bo ob Jadranu in v sosednjih krajih Italije precej jasno, drugod pa bo več oblačnosti. V Kvarnerju bo še pihala burja.
<yang> zakaj pa ne deluje .vreme
<dz0ny_> nek api je spet vmalori
<yang> aja
<yang> skoda
<yang> a rabs ti za bota kaksen bolj stabilen account
<dz0ny_> ne pomaga ce ponesrec zbrises google api project
<dz0ny_> zato ne dela :)
<slax0r> jutro
<lynxlynxlynx> gmornin
<sasa84> jutrčk
<dz0ny_> sasa84: jutro
<sasa84> ooo đonko :)
<dz0ny_> na kozjem vrhu snjeh :)
<dz0ny_> pr nas pa sneg pa dež
<dz0ny_> zimsko
<idioterna> oblaki so se posusil
<sasa84> a ja dz0ny_ ? že sneg mate?
<sasa84> jutloooo CrazyLemon :>
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 živjo! si videla včeraj tisti link?
<slax0r> sasa84snack
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, nism!!!
<sasa84> slax0r, nom nom nom :>
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 http://builds.ubuntu-manual.org/builds/ubuntu-manual-sl.pdf
<CrazyLemon> organiziraj pregled manuala!
<lynxlynxlynx> &user_name=ID00011387&user_password=royymtey
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj pa slikce????
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne sekiraj se  za slikce
<CrazyLemon> poskrbi za text
<sasa84> ok :)
<napsy> dan
<dz0ny_> Kako začeti z Ubuntujem, uvodnim vodnikom
<dz0ny_> lol
<sasa84> dan napsy, moj linkdin buddy :>
<napsy> heh
<sasa84> linkedin*
<sasa84> :)))
<napsy> sicer ljudi ne dodajam na linkedin
<napsy> sam ok, smo se tut ze enkrat men prek hangouts, tako da to steje :)
<sasa84> ja napsy, takrat k si mel lepo belo srajčko
<sasa84> :))
<yang> kaj bi sele zame rekla sasa k sem doma vedno zgoraj brez
<idioterna> jsm doma tut spodaj brez
<idioterna> no, pozimi ne
<yang> mal se hecam
<idioterna> v blokovskih getih itak nimate nobene mere, mate odprte radiatorje skos
<idioterna> pa okna.
<sasa84> napsy, a vidš kok sta se takoj oglaska :)
<sasa84> oglasla
<yang> idioterna ma sranje je zdej je bolj hladno k vcas odkar mamo stevce
<idioterna> ja je treba povedat da je paleo garderoba najbolsa.
<idioterna> yang: aja tocno prasice so vam namontiral tiste prisluskovalne naprave ane
<idioterna> sm slisu ja
<yang> ja pa noben ne ve po kakem faktorjz sploh obracunavajo
<yang> skratka manj greje pa drazje je
<yang> vsaj cist zrak mamo bolh k tam kher so bajte
<sasa84> no, jst sm pa ene dve urci centralno zakurla...na drva... mamo toplo :)
<yang> k dobivamo iz toplarne kurhavo
<dz0ny_> yang: verjetno je bil to namen (manj greje, več plačaš)
<yang> ja itak en nateg
<yang> prej je blo res tko k je idioterna nalisu 25 stopinj pozim
<napsy> um
<napsy> ve kdo za kako preprosto orodje (lahka tut kak online page) za sestavljanje gantt diagramov?
<napsy> pa da je free, brez registracij
<yang> diagram.ly morda
<yang> nevem cevto isced
<napsy> u hudo
<napsy> sam mislim da res ni to
<sasa84> hudo yang
<idioterna> yang: mi na elektriko kurmo
<idioterna> s toplotno crpalko
<idioterna> iz vode vlecemo toploto.
<idioterna> tko da nimamo slabga zraka.
<yang> kul
<yang> ja
<yang> to sem vidu
<yang> v eni bajti
<yang> homemade
<idioterna> pr sasi pa na drva kurjo kar bo itak prepovedan hmal
<yang> dost zanimivo
<idioterna> ma mi mamo vrtino pod bajto
<idioterna> k podtalnica vn tece
<idioterna> pa ma skos isto temperaturo
<idioterna> in je idealno za toplotno crpalko
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] frelici: Re: [12.04] kako namestiti program kafeine ali ostale programe  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40908/#p40908
<yang> evo gnu mirror je postavljen
<yang> prek telefona sm ga postavu
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [12.04] kako namestiti program kafeine ali ostale programe  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40909/#p40909
<sasa84> jabuk iz bek!!! :D
<sasa84> idioterna, mi se ne bomo dal... kurmo na drva :)
<sasa84> a ne dz0ny_ ? :)
<dz0ny_> jah sej bos pol tud
<idioterna> sasa84: to je bl skodljiv k cigarete
<dz0ny_> sam davek bos palcala
<dz0ny_> pristojbino no
<sasa84> mi smo notranjci... mormo itak gozdove pucat :)
<dz0ny_> sasa84: sej hrvati ze majo to
<dz0ny_> cez cez mejo
<sasa84> eh :)
<sasa84> sej zdej bo itak davk za vsako sranje :)
<dz0ny_> jim racunajo dezevnico, zapadel sneg, pa onsezevanje narave z izpusti
<yang> zrak se je v 30 letih v lj. ful popravil odkar se ne kuri na premog in drva
<dz0ny_> premog je vecji problem kot drva
<lynxlynxlynx> kakšen mail ma že andrejz?
<dz0ny_> andrej@ubuntu.si
<dz0ny_> lynxlynxlynx: mas tud nastrani
<lynxlynxlynx> ok, hvala
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kje bo shranjen manual?
<sasa84> za pregled
<dz0ny_> lynxlynxlynx: andrej.znidarsic@ubuntu.com
<dz0ny_> pardon
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a ti nisem dal linka?
<sasa84> bo kr tukej?
<zdobersek> SPAMMER'S DELIGHT
<sasa84> ooo zdobersek :*
<sasa84> :$
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tukej ne..na tistem linku pa ! :)
<CrazyLemon> vsaj dokler js ne zrihtam tex live
<CrazyLemon> in zbuildam s slikami manuala
<sasa84> ok
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: rabiš autobuilder?
<dz0ny_> da se samo builda itd
<dz0ny_> sej to konstantno neki porpavljate
<dz0ny_> jah paradoksalno mam typo ravno pri besedi "popravljamo"
 * dz0ny_ high on caffeine right now 
<zdobersek> I so wish I was as well.
 * zdobersek je zmanjsu dozo :|
<napsy_> mene pa se caka pred ekranom en monster :)
<sasa84> hoho napakica... T&R CrazyLemon ...ccc
<sasa84> to pa zto, k misl, d sam vse ve :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, si tukej?
<zdobersek> sasa84: jst sem tukej!
<sasa84> zdobersek, al vem, moje zlatkano sončece :P
<yang> nevem zakaj tok dolijo kebab
<yang> solijo
<yang> spil sem ze liter vode
<sasa84> bi kdo pomagal pregledat ubuntu manual? :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ja..sam je potrebno kliknit na download translation in nato še čakaš na mail in na mailu kliknit link za download
<CrazyLemon> tko da ni nič auto :D
<yang> a je v text formatu
<CrazyLemon> text je samo format je pa .po
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 povej
<yang> daj link
<sasa84> maš na prevajalci en link...
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne ga nimam ker nisem prijavljen
<sasa84> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AofZtZ7SwCOAdEczWFpTaFA2aHQybGVKX00wMGJrS3c#gid=0
<Pepelka> 302 Moved
<sasa84> evo miške
<yang> hm
<yang> to je sam stolpec
<yang> al se pa na androidu ne vidi vsega
<dz0ny_> zihr je kej kak source kako se to nardi
<dz0ny_> itak da je http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-manual/ubuntu-manual/saucy/files
<Pepelka> ~ubuntu-manual/ubuntu-manual/saucy : files for revision 204
<CrazyLemon> kaj je?
<CrazyLemon> sl.po ?
<dz0ny_> to mape mapo screenshots pa po
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny_> ja to pa exportaš
<CrazyLemon> ročno..ja
<dz0ny_> fuckers
<dz0ny_> vidm
<dz0ny_> ta launchpad je broken beyond
<dz0ny_> beyond stuff
<dz0ny_> a cel po lahko uplodaš gor?
<CrazyLemon> lahko ja..vsaj možnost je upload translation
<CrazyLemon> brezveze se matrat za neki takega
<dz0ny_> mislim lahko se uporablja tud za druge stvari
<dz0ny_> ksn pootle bi lahko laufal
<dz0ny_> vsaj jaz dobim živčni zlom ko vidm launchpad pa bazzar
<dz0ny_> pa zihr Å¡e kdo
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: a epub zna to nardit?
<dz0ny_> .sporoči dejko72 http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<dz0ny_> se je bil on ne ?
<dz0ny_> uff
<dz0ny_> big mistake
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Instant internet  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40910/#p40910
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ne vem kaj je epub niti kaj zna narest
<dz0ny_> kako ne veš kaj je epub
<dz0ny_> aja to je mišljeno "jebe se men"
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ti si pravi mind reader
<dz0ny_> a preveč burja piha :)?
<CrazyLemon> kakor za koga :)
<zdobersek> 'jaz sem limona, jebe se mi do plafona!'
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<sasa84> lol :)
<sasa84> zdobersek, zdobersek ...kavica! ;)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] frelici: Težave s sky star 2 kartico.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40911/#p40911
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] frelici: Re: [12.04] kako namestiti program kafeine ali ostale programe  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40912/#p40912
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] frelici: Re: [12.04] kako namestiti program kafeine ali ostale programe  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40913/#p40913
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [12.04] kako namestiti program kafeine ali ostale programe  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40914/#p40914
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] penzioner: Re: Instant internet  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40915/#p40915
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: Instant internet  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40916/#p40916
<napsy_> http://www.quora.com/Go-programming-language/What-are-some-good-ways-to-implement-classes-in-Golang-for-a-large-project
<Pepelka> Go (programming language): What are some good ways to implement classes in Golang for a large project? - Quora
<Pepelka> »Answer: In Go, "classes" are really simple data structures. Only use them if you intend to have them contain actual data. Then add methods to the data structures where it makes sense (i.e., where you have a function that always depends on/modifies that data). In other cases, use module level func...«
<napsy_> oh god, why why?
<lynxlynxlynx> sliš se kot beden c struct
<napsy_> slis se kot se ena misguided dusa
<dz0ny_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVDepgHdu30
<Pepelka> Orkanska bura u Rijeci, 11.11.2013. - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Pogledajte kako bura podize vatrogasca i baca ga na zgradu«
<zdobersek> Aladin!
<zdobersek> na leteci preprogi
<CrazyLemon> zihr si je pel i believe i can fly..i believe i can touch the sky
<zdobersek> mal prevec je ribal cudezno svetilko
<CrazyLemon> kaj je sploh hotu narest
<zdobersek> 'I shall tame this wild beast!'
<zdobersek> reski kavboj
<CrazyLemon> uporablja kdo Ubuntu 13.10?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: sup
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a ga trenutno uporabljaš?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: na dveh sistemih
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a je na katerem sistemu v slovenščini?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: nope.
<CrazyLemon> meh
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2026-1: libvirt vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2026-1/
<zdobersek> tezko martinovanje ... http://images.24ur.com/media/images/600xX/Nov2013/61338326.jpg?d41d
<zdobersek> aladin je zgleda hotu otezit preprogo
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qk7c72vglxU
<Pepelka> Orkanska bura u Rijeci, 11.11.2013. ( iz butige Lanterna ) - YouTube
<zdobersek> a preproga je imela druge nacrte
<slax0r> bbay
<zdobersek> !g bbay
<zdobersek> ...
<Pepelka> eBay: Electronics, Cars, Fashion, Collectibles, Coupons and More ... http://www.ebay.com/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Instant internet  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40917/#p40917
<yang> https://quitter.se
<yang> decentraliziran social network
<Sky[x]> jo
<sasa84> juhuu
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: QuakeLive  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40918/#p40918
<Sky[x]> aj kdo tukaj ?
 * sasa84 pomaha Sky[x] 
<dz0ny_> prijaznost pa taka
<sasa84> ja dz0ny_
<sasa84> ne bi ne mu...sam sklizne dol :\
 * LorD_DDooM pihne sasa84 v uho. Ha!
<sasa84> oo, lordi! ti lumpi, ti!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QB3cRTRvV_0
<Pepelka> Race to the source of the Nile - Top Gear Africa Special - BBC - YouTube
<Pepelka> »The boys race for immortality, knowing only to well that only one man will be remembered for discovering the true source of the river Nile. Subscribe for mor...«
<Grega> to je bilo vceraj na A
<sasa84> Grega, na A?
<CrazyLemon> kanalu A
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 vidu že
<sasa84> men od vseh je bla najbl top...al je bla fiesta al kaj, k so na konc še angleški marinci pršli :D
<Tadej_> zakon ampak old :P
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] penzioner: Re: Instant internet  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40919/#p40919
<tadej> tg highlite :)
<Grega> kdaj bo pa s21?
<sasa84> tadej, je old...sam Å¡e zmer d best :))
<tadej> sasa84: itak, zdej ze 30 ;)
<dz0ny_> https://soundcloud.com/t-e-e-d/rinse-fm-radio-show-broadcast#t=29m20s
<Pepelka> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<dz0ny_> zakaj men ti arabci vse povsod zvenijo isto
<dz0ny_> s temi svojimi frulicami
<CrazyLemon> ker si rasist
<CrazyLemon> :p
<dz0ny_> a?
<dz0ny_> ne vem ce se masist ce recem zakaj ej ta sample pr njih tolk popularen
<sasa84> lol dz0ny_
<sasa84> to je tko kt goveja muska pr nas... 1000 komadov pa vse na isto vižo
<sasa84> neki podobnga je pr vivaldiju :P
<dz0ny_> mm
<krt57>  dmesg | grep -i blue
<krt57> [16969.726685] Bluetooth: Generic Bluetooth USB driver ver 0.6
<krt57> [16971.116037] Bluetooth: hci0 command tx timeout
<krt57> [16972.116032] Bluetooth: hci0 command tx timeout
<krt57> [16973.116027] Bluetooth: hci0 command tx timeout
<krt57> [16974.116035] Bluetooth: hci0 command tx timeout
<krt57> [17249.596044] Bluetooth: hci0 command tx timeout
<krt57> [17823.872053] Bluetooth: hci0 command tx timeout
<krt57> zeljko@zeljko-P4i65G:~$ rfkill list
<krt57> 1: hci0: Bluetooth
<krt57> 	Soft blocked: no
<krt57> 	Hard blocked: no
<krt57> tole bi rad povezal, sej drugač mam USB za povezavo, ampak tole bi blo šikano, pa ne dela za boga ne, se je na tem področju že kaj spremenilo ali naj raje počakam....
<dz0ny_> em maš na wifi vključen coexist mode?
<dz0ny_> men nič ne dela od bt, če nimam
<dz0ny_> btw načeloma so vsi bt driverji isti
<krt57> aha imam wifi bom pogledal na modem kaj je vključeno
<dz0ny_> ker drugače sploh ne smejo met nalepke bt
<krt57> ja sej to nebi smelo biti neki komplicirano, samo, jaz imam Oxygen-35808 pa ne najdem tega kodiranja..sobivanja
<dz0ny_> to men sam nek 9 žilni kabel najde
<krt57> ravno pri dogovarjanju je prišlo do težav se naprave niso mogle znent pol je vse ugasnlo
<dz0ny_> tje ralj lsusb
<krt57> ls: dostop do usb ni mogoč: No such file or directory  najdu deveto bom še enkrat zagnal pc pa bo delalo :-)
<krt57> potem ko se niso mogle naprave zment in se je pc skoraj ustavil sem prekinil povezavo z blutu in mi je vse ven vrglo, nisem videl več namizja raznobarvna mavrica preko celega monitorja in vse se je ustavilo, je mogoče da bi se v biosu kaj spremenilo, ker se da v biosu omogočit USB, pred novim zagonom
<krt57> Bluez daemon is not running, blueman-manager cannot continue.
<krt57> This probably means that there were no Bluetooth adapters detected or Bluetooth daemon was not started
<krt57> v lokal services mi je to ratalo , telefon zazna adapter, PC pa ne nevem kako ju bom prepričal da se bosta zmenila...
<krt57> ne najde adapterja USB porti pa delajo, za crknt...
<anny> čer
<yang> ojla anny
<anny> živ
<anny> kaj dogaja tukaj?
<yang> tko kot vedno
<anny> mhm
<yang> in ti mas lep vecer ?
<anny> večina je tiho, vrabci pa po svoje :)
<anny> ja imam lep večer...vstala sem 4:15 zjutraj
<yang> uf
<yang> jaz bi ze spal kot klada
<yang> kaj se delas tukaj ?
<anny> tako vas mam rada da vas pridem pozdravit
<anny> dobra novica je, da z leti potrebuješ manj spanja
<sasa84> šibam pančat jst
<sasa84> oo anny
<anny> pa več kondicije tudi pomaga
<anny> oj sasa84
<anny> faks Å¡e stoji?
<sasa84> Å¡e Å¡e :)
<sasa84> in krajnc še živ :)
<anny> odlično
<anny> ma krajnc je ljudina
<sasa84> krajnc je car ;)
<anny> jep!
<sasa84> bolšga mentorja neb mogla met :)
<idioterna> hehe
<anny> košir
<idioterna> js sploh nism se spal danes
<idioterna> otroci kasljajo
<anny> Å¡tuhec
<sasa84> tud košir mi je zakon
<sasa84> Å¡tuhec pa ne
<anny> saj
<anny> lahko bi opustil barvo za lase
<sasa84> lol
<idioterna> ce je to un stuhec iz sds, pol se loh sam pokrizam.
<anny> nečimrnost čez nečimrnost
<anny> idioterna, to je ta
<idioterna> joj, kaksne stresa.
<anny> len ko fuks, vse delo opravlja asistent
<sasa84> men niso bla tista predavanja bohvi kaj
<anny> mogoče se reče len ko kljuse?
<anny> whatever
<anny> baje je strehovec kandidat za novega Å¡kofa
<sasa84> upam, da ne :\
<anny> lol
<anny> mal dražim
<lynxlynxlynx> a hodi diagonalno?
<anny> ne vem, ne vem...
<lynxlynxlynx> če ne, potem je slab kandidat
<sasa84> med bolšimi bi bil jamnik... zadost ljudski pa ni kmetavzar, intelektualc, zadost liberalen...
<anny> ja
<sasa84> anny, med kandidati ej baje tud špelič
<anny> le da ga bodo jastrebi pojedli
<anny> jes, jes, špelič!
<anny> to pa takoj podpišem
<sasa84> čeprou niso glih navdušeni nad tem
<anny> si mislim
<anny> on pa Å¡e najmanj
<sasa84> če sm iskrena... jst enga blaznga kandidata niti ne poznam :P
 * dz0ny_ nominates sasa84 
<sasa84> haha :>
<anny> t0
<anny> saša za škofinjo!
<sasa84> dz0ny_, in bi pršla birmovat v BP...ti bi bil pa moj ministrant
<sasa84> !
<idioterna> pr nas je mal cudn, da so vsi lauferji crni.
<anny> jaz sem tudi za ministrantko - sem v nevarnosti za spolno zlorabo?
<sasa84> z moje strani?
<sasa84> lej, če boš rekal ne, bo pač ne :P
<idioterna> anny: ne vem, a se pogosto ne mors kontrolirat ko vids otroke?
<sasa84> rekla*
<sasa84> lol idioterna :D
<dz0ny_> idioterna: joj kak je luškan, pa pol za lica grabjo pa rit
<dz0ny_> frdamane ženske
<sasa84> hahahahaha :D
<anny> ne, sploh se ne morem kontrolirat, oni pa tudi ne
<sasa84> dz0ny_, sej k bova Å¡la na kofe, ti ne bom tega delala :$
<dz0ny_> thx god
<sasa84> razn če bi hotu...
 * anny glasuje za dzony_ in sasa84
<anny> par potrebujemo
<sasa84> a za Å¡kofa al ubuntu.sid vojico??
<sasa84> si*
<sasa84> ah
<sasa84> ubuntu.si dvojico
<sasa84> aja..najina Å¡kofija bi bla na odprti kodi :P
<sasa84> pa Å¡e kej druzga bi blo na odprti kodi :P
<sasa84> sharing pa to :P
<sasa84> sharing is caring!
<lynxlynxlynx> zate bi bil boljši naziv škofe
<sasa84> zdej pa grem res pančkat :)
<lynxlynxlynx> 'Å¡ kofe?
<sasa84> Å¡kofe?
<sasa84> aaaa
<sasa84> haha :D
<sasa84> pol je lohk Å¡e zdobersek
<sasa84> no, zdobersek ma pa lohk mb nadškofijo...k se tud bogi :P
<sasa84> ok, zdej gre pa nesojena nad-lj nadškofinja pod kovtr
<sasa84> pridni bodte in lahkonočko
<lynxlynxlynx> papa
<anny> tko ja...če je papa najvplivnejši twiteraš, imamo še škofovski par
<anny> jaz tudi grem v komo
<anny> ln
#ubuntu-si 2013-11-12
<yang> dobro jutro !
<zdobersek> sasa84: aaaa
<sasa84> juhuuuuuu zdobersek, moj zdobbie
<sasa84> glih kavico mislm it kuhat :>
<zdobersek> :>
<sasa84> aj nou aj nou... ta velko Å¡alco pa mleko a ne :P
<lowkey> re
<yang> pozdravljen
<napsy_> dan
<zdobersek> sasa84: brez mleka
<zdobersek> prosimhvala
<sasa84> aaa, ok ;)
<sasa84> živjo lowkey, yang in napsy_ ...dobro jutro! :)
<yang> jutro saska
<sasa84> zdobersek, velja!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Instant internet  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40920/#p40920
<slax0r> jutro
<sasa84> oo slax0r
<sasa84> slax0rsnack
<slax0r> Om, nom nom nom!
<msev> ej dz0ny_ a se da hacknt te notification-e v ubuntu da bi mel X za zapret tko k u mintu
<dz0ny_> hm dunno
<CrazyLemon> se ne da
<msev> neki sm najdu -> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/06/closable-movable-notifyosd.html
<Pepelka> Closable / Movable NotifyOSD Notifications Available For Ubuntu 12.04 Precise Pangolin ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<msev> pismo za 12.04 je na voljo
<msev> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/configurable-notifyosd-updated-for.html
<Pepelka> Configurable NotifyOSD Updated For Ubuntu 13.04 ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<msev> yes
<msev> :D
<msev> the power of goodle
<msev> google*
<msev> ta tip je car k je to naredu :)
<msev> k je res annoying da se ne da zapret
<msev> dz0ny_, dodej to v ubuntu codebase pa boš car
<msev> :D
<msev> kvaje fanta a si bosta kupla steambox pol k bo na voljo?
<msev> :)
<slax0r> why?
<dz0ny_> ne
<dz0ny_> bz
<dz0ny_> ne igram iger na konzolah
<sasa84> dz0ny_, kaj priporočaš za google docs na ubuntuju? insync je zakon, sam je za plačat :\
<CrazyLemon> js priporočam chrome!
<sasa84> haha :)
<msev> k bo linux laufov?
<msev> ta steambox...sj lah d sm pomešou imena
<msev> d se drugač imenuje
<slax0r> komaj sem dekriptiral tole :D
<slax0r> am...steam console bo linux ja
<sasa84> msev, jp, za ubuntu
<msev> a kdo uporabla kšn desktop rss reader?
<msev> tale lightread zgleda obetavn
<slax0r> a se kdo uporablja rss? :P
<msev> js na mobitelu
<msev> z aplikacijo taptu
<msev> top shit ful hitr vidm vse novice k me zanimajo
 * CrazyLemon tudi uporablja rss
<slax0r> really? :O
<CrazyLemon> jp!
<slax0r> RSS nisem uporabljal ze...huh
<slax0r> dost
<slax0r> ponavadi si vzamem zjutraj pol urce za "jutranje opravilo v sedecem polozaju" in zraven prelistam vse kar me zanima :P
<msev> a pol te nobeni blogi ne zanimajo npr. :D
<slax0r> niti ne
<slax0r> zelo zelo redko zaidem na kak blog
<msev> liliputing je dobr
<msev> a če piše da je offline google reader pomen da sam fetcha rss-e
<msev> k google readerja itak ni več
<msev> https://github.com/stayradiated/LightRead a tole mi lah pomagate compile-at
<dz0ny_> jaz sem bolj old skull vse novice zvem na ircu :)
<Pepelka> stayradiated/LightRead · GitHub
<Pepelka> »LightRead - The best RSS reader on Ubuntu«
<msev> k prek ppa-ja ne dela
<dz0ny_> msev: na rpi mi laufa https://github.com/SSilence/selfoss
<Pepelka> SSilence/selfoss · GitHub
<Pepelka> »selfoss: The new multipurpose rss reader, live stream, mashup, aggregation web application«
<dz0ny_> sam vsake tolko vse skupaj crkne
<msev> pretty sweet
<msev> no gremo nazaj k temu lightread-u, en bug je kle -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/lightread/+bug/1172493
<Pepelka> Bug #1172493 “Lightread is missing deps in Ubuntu 13.04 Raring” : Bugs : Lightread
<dz0ny_> won't look
<dz0ny_> web is the future
<msev> hehe
<dz0ny_> kaki native appi
<msev> hehehe
<dz0ny_> btw Lightread je web ap
<msev> dobr si me pelu
<dz0ny_> sam zapakiran v shell od webkita
<msev> ql
<msev> ei kašn je pa tvoj stališče do google-a
<dz0ny_> don't care
<msev> k eni so mal paranoid pa majo namest dropboxa oz google drive-a owncloud
<dz0ny_> itka nsa vse ve
<msev> ^^ +1
<dz0ny_> owncloud je joke
<dz0ny_> sem ze povedal enkrat zakaj
<msev> mene majo pomoje za threat k sm bil v mlajših letih skoz na kšnih pyro forumih :)
<dz0ny_> jah to zves ko hoces v zda z letalom pa si sumljiva oseba + cavity search
<msev> dang
<msev> :)
<dz0ny_> itak ti pol prodajo alkohol na letalu, tko da ni panike
<dz0ny_> se gres lahko bluvanje ognja pa te akrobacije
<msev> hahaha
<msev> sam morš sfejkat vžigalnik
<msev> :)
<dz0ny_> dohj sej mas mobitel
<dz0ny_> baterijo pa paperclip rabs
<dz0ny_> v 5 minutah se segreje da zari paperclip
<msev> nice
<msev> haha
<dz0ny_> ce nisi bil na no fly list si pa zdej
<msev> po morš jt pa s titanikom
<msev> hehe
<msev> a ga je un kitajc že izplovu
<msev> titanik 2
<msev> :)
<dz0ny_> http://i.imgur.com/wHyxSE0.jpg titanik vs navadna krizarka
<dz0ny_> ta uan t pocen
<dz0ny_> sasa84: chrome vzames
<dz0ny_> pa ce te mot ga kot app nardis
<dz0ny_> aka sendwich->orodja->ustvari bližnjico do programa
<msev> haha
<msev> titanik sucks
<dz0ny_> msev: tankerji so se 3x vecji
<dz0ny_> tko da no bigge lahko je tud titanic v99
<dz0ny_> bo se zmeraj majhen
<msev> kok velki pa loh pr ns u kopru pristanejo
<sasa84> dz0ny_, sj mam chrome :)
<dz0ny_> msev: mislis nasede :)
<dz0ny_> sasa84: kaj ti se ces pol?
<msev> hahahaha
<msev> sj kul kr nj jh čimveč nasede da bomo služil s starim železom
<msev> :P
<dz0ny_> ne vsaj eno atrakcijo bomo mel
<CrazyLemon> msev kr velike pridejo v koper.. do cca. 3.500-4.000 potnikov
<dz0ny_> na obali
<dz0ny_> ugreza neki 10m
<dz0ny_> pristanišče so poglabljal
<dz0ny_> da sploh lahko kej pride
<msev> dz0ny_, bom z aviončkam posnel iz zraka heheh
<dz0ny_> evo spet se greš terorista
<msev> nemorm iz svoje kože
<msev> aveš kvaj to spud-gun
<msev> :)
<dz0ny_> KOE = Kill of imperialistas?
<dz0ny_> ok deost bo
<dz0ny_> moram ce 30+ mailov
<dz0ny_> funny ste bli
<sasa84> dz0ny_, kej tazga kt insync... k pišeš v LO pa se ti sinhronizira v gdocs
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 http://www.webupd8.org/2013/09/mount-google-drive-in-linux-with-google.html
<Pepelka> Mount Google Drive In Linux With google-drive-ocamlfuse ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, to tud ni nč :P
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: ne vem kaj hoče :)
<dz0ny_> po moje kako ful zakomplicirano zadevo, da bo en pol na dom prišel...
<dz0ny_> zrihtat :>
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kako ni nič..to je to kar ti želiš
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ma ona meša gdocs pa gdrive :P
<dz0ny_> sej gogole to tud meša
<dz0ny_> prvo kupjo startup k omogoča sync
<dz0ny_> pol ukinejo storitev
<dz0ny_> pol se spomnijo dejmo mi gdrive + godcs kvoto skupaj
<CrazyLemon> sej oni zdaj gdocs oglašujejo kot gdrive.. zato je saša zmedena
<dz0ny_> pa rečt to je eno in isto
<dz0ny_> v chromeos maš skupaj dokumente + gdrive
<dz0ny_> pa temu se pol gdocs reče
<dz0ny_> pol za slike maš plus pa picasa
<dz0ny_> pa tud ne vem kam gre tisto
<dz0ny_> v gdocs že ne
<CrazyLemon> imo gre na plus
<b4d> lol google :D
<dz0ny_> ja neki gre neki pa na picaso
<dz0ny_> z pciase ne vidiš na g+
<CrazyLemon> sam itak bodo picaso zdaj enkrat ukinili in bodo dal v G+ picaso
<CrazyLemon> in bo vse g+ pa gdrive :D
<dz0ny_> 3,12 GB (12 %) od 25 GB
<dz0ny_> men je kul :)
<b4d> zdej moras imet g+ racun za komentirat YT, cez 2 tedna bodo ven plasirali veliko novico kako je zraslo stevilo g+ uporabnikov za 25% :D
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> oseba ki jo imate med kontakti se je pridruzila g+
<b4d> moja copy.com statistika: 178.1 MB used of 557 GB
<dz0ny_> 2-3 times a day
<b4d> ja kr najeda :)
<b4d> najbolj pa mi je YT, 10x na dan ti predlaga zamenjat racun s katerim si prijavljen :(
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jst rabm sam gdocs :P
<dz0ny_> sasa84: gdcos==gdrive
<sasa84> jp jp
<dz0ny_> ti bi rada da ko urediš v libre da se uredi tud na gdocs
<CrazyLemon> sej se uredi..ker se sinhronizira v gdrive
<CrazyLemon> in vedno ko klikneš bo tko kot na pcju
<dz0ny_> sasa84: https://code.google.com/p/ooo2gd/
<Pepelka> ooo2gd - Export your documents to Google Docs, Zoho and WebDAV servers from OpenOffice.org - Google Project Hosting
<dz0ny_> to hoce ona
<dz0ny_> jaz bi tak rekel da to zna že git + nano
<dz0ny_> amak ok
<dz0ny_> vsakemu svoje
<sasa84> ok dz0ny_ ...ti si edin, k me razumeš :P
<dz0ny_> that special bond, i know :)
<sasa84> sej veš...rabm neke vrste "dropbox" za google docs :)
<dz0ny_> notranjci pa to :>
<dz0ny_> da ne bo pomote
<sasa84> valda :)
<sasa84> gliha skp Å¡triha :D
<CrazyLemon> rabiš neke vrste dropbox za google docs :DDD
<msev> haha
<msev> google drive za google docs haha
<dz0ny_> mah tole hoče https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-SkQvxkOUp-4/UH6YL6OpwhI/AAAAAAAB0-A/DalVT9WSKLs/w1227-h818-no/GOOGLE_CBF_009.jpg
<msev> dz0ny_, js tut neki rabm
<msev> k z desno kliknem na arhiv bi rd meu extract here
<dz0ny_> jaz mam odpakiraj v to mapo...
<dz0ny_> msev: spremeniš jezik
<dz0ny_> simple fix :>
<msev> pomoje ne
<msev> k js xfce uporablam
<msev> je verjetno povezan s thunarjem
<dz0ny_> ker "raziskovlac pa ma tisto"
<dz0ny_> aha nautilus namesti
<dz0ny_> done
<dz0ny_> al pa nemo
<dz0ny_> obadva mata
<msev> ok al pa bom probou kšn plugin najt za tole
<dz0ny_> :>
<dz0ny_> zihr obstaja
<dz0ny_> sam demonstriram kako mutijo s temi "raziskovlaci"
<msev> mogu bi met
<msev> že tko al tko
<msev> http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/thunar-plugins/thunar-archive-plugin
<Pepelka> projects:thunar-plugins:thunar-archive-plugin [Xfce Goodies]
<msev> pa dj nehi no morm kle buildat neki
<msev> a nemorjo dt u kšn ppa da bi se vse avtomatsko
<msev> :D
<dz0ny_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=thunar-archive-plugin&searchon=all&suite=all&section=all
<Pepelka> Ubuntu – Package Search Results -- thunar-archive-plugin
<dz0ny_> msev: itak da se da ^^
<msev> ok sm dol potegnu tar.bz2
<dz0ny_> msev: ^^
<dz0ny_> link poglej
<msev> aja ups tnx
<dz0ny_> simple as apt-get isntall thunar-archive-plugin
<dz0ny_> - typo
<msev> nice tnx
<msev> aha seprav tkole če kj iščem
<msev> grem pogleda kle pod ubuntu packages če je slučajn
<msev> Å¡e neki me zanima
<dz0ny_> ja
<dz0ny_> tist ubuntu software center je tak crap
<msev> a se da nardit da maš kot 2 različna namizna okolja ubistvu ista samo različen window manager
<dz0ny_> ja
<dz0ny_> 2 user accounta rabiš
<msev> mal čudn sm napisu ampak lepo da si me razumel
<msev> tnx
<dz0ny_> jaz mam guest k je chromeos, pa dz0ny k je unity na laptopu
<dz0ny_> sem te razumelj pravilno ne?
<msev> ja
<msev> pač mel bi na enmu xfce+default xfce window manager, na drugmu pa xfce+gala
<dz0ny_> mhm
<msev> a to maš prou chromeos prou legit zadevo a uno linux distribucijo k ga oponaša?
<dz0ny_> hint lahko namesto wd poženeš kater koli program
<dz0ny_> msev: ne proper build od googla
<dz0ny_> with login and sync and all
<msev> wd - window ......?
<dz0ny_> mah dm
<msev> aha
<msev> aha da si pol kr chrome poženeš
<msev> zanimiv
<dz0ny_> jp
<msev> a hitrej not pride
<msev> k nerab nalagat dost stvari
<dz0ny_> ne
<dz0ny_> sam hitrej je
<msev> pač od login screena do prižiga chroma
<dz0ny_> pa spet odvisno al maš vec jedr al ne
<msev> mam
<msev> :D hehehe
<dz0ny_> btw mate je najhitrejsi
<msev> sam mi ni všeč njihov meni
<dz0ny_> tud od xfce pa lxde
<dz0ny_> mislim da zato ker nima namizja
<msev> jp xfce največ uporablam
<dz0ny_> aka ne nalaga raziskovalca
<msev> http://imgur.com/dhYpna3 <- slikca z mojga aviončka
<Pepelka> imgur: the simple image sharer
<Pepelka> »Imgur is home to the web's most popular image content, curated in real time by a dedicated community through commenting, voting and sharing.«
<dz0ny_> kul
<msev> barrel distortion ma kamera
<dz0ny_> men je slovensko poimenovanje ful všeč
<dz0ny_> sej to se da popravit
<dz0ny_> slika mojega trota(drone)
<dz0ny_> a zdej je ze avtomatski al mas se "daljinca"
<msev> Å¡e mam daljinca za trota
<msev> :D
<msev> mam doma vso elektroniko
<msev> sam nisem se Å¡e spravu use konfigurirat itd.
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> a slucjano kdo iz glave kako pobrises vse datoeke ni ne vsebujjeo enega stringa v imenu ?
<slax0r> find . ! -name 'yourstring' | xargs -0 rm -rf
<zdobersek> ls -1 | grep -v "whatevah" | xargs sudo rm -rf /
<zdobersek> ...
<zdobersek> ls -1 | grep -v "whatevah" | xargs sudo rm
<slax0r> oz. '*yourstring*'
<Sky[x]> tnx :)
<dz0ny_> Sky[x]: sam v opozorilo dont trus zdobersek z rm -rf /
<Sky[x]> hehe lol :D
<zdobersek> ampak sam men
<Sky[x]> to pa vem da ne ega pognat :P
<slax0r> zdobersek: prvi primer je res, odlicen ja :D
<slax0r> pa srsly?
<slax0r> ls pipe grep pipe xargs?
<slax0r> -.-
<zdobersek> srsly.
<zdobersek> se na prostoru prsparas
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: ja sam to ni bilo njegovo vprašanje
<dz0ny_> oziroma zahteva
<dz0ny_> didn't help
<slax0r> res prisparas ja
<slax0r> http://pastebin.com/ZjLZy1R4
<Pepelka> root@actis:/var/www/htdocs/test# ls test123 tset123 root@actis:/var/www/htdoc - Pastebin.com
<zdobersek> (03:35:26 AM) Sky[x]: a slucjano kdo iz glave kako pobrises vse datoeke ni ne vsebujjeo enega stringa v imenu ?
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: ^
<dz0ny_> KI NE vsebujejo
<zdobersek> the-cmd-we-must-not-write tud to pokrije
<Sky[x]> hehe se dobr da ga nisem uporabil :D
<dz0ny_> jah don't trust the evil zan
<slax0r> grep -v = print all not having
<msev> dzony kko pogledam kero verzijo xfce4-whiskermenu-plugin mam?
<slax0r> find . ! -name -type f -print0 | xargs -o rm -rf
<dz0ny_> apt-get cache search ime
<dz0ny_> mah
<dz0ny_> apt-cache
<slax0r> mal razdelan bol :P
<msev> nerata mi niti s sudo-jam
<slax0r> ls /var/log/packages/xfce4-whiskermenu-plugin<tab>
<msev> sj kul sm si dodal tist kr sm hotu
<slax0r> :P
<slax0r> al ubuntu nikamor ne zapisuje installiranih packagov?
<dz0ny_> ja v apt cache
<dz0ny_> ce to pobrisej
<dz0ny_> pobrises
<dz0ny_> joj
<dz0ny_> je huje kot rm -rf
 * slax0r slaps dz0ny_ with a keyboard
<dz0ny_> aw it hurts
<slax0r> lol, rly? mislim za 'huje kot rm'?
<dz0ny_> ja ker ne moreš nič upgradat ne zbrisat
<slax0r> haha
<slax0r> ne me j* :D
<dz0ny_> še rebuildat ne moreš
<slax0r> no ja, huje ni
<slax0r> ker sistem se verjetno dela :P
<dz0ny_> k sreči obstaja ext4undelete
<dz0ny_> slax0r: ja ce ni blo vmes ravno upgrade :)
<dz0ny_> pa je stroma zmankal
<dz0ny_> pa xorg se je nameščal
<Sky[x]> lol
<slax0r> mja...
<dz0ny_> recepie for disaster
<slax0r> strom...
<dz0ny_> v bistvu je corruptu file
<slax0r> mi je ze marsikatere probleme povzrocu :D
<dz0ny_> apt pa itak nima backupa ker to nikol ne crkne sploh
<slax0r> uporabla kdo any.do?
<zdobersek> a ce kdo tole probat
<zdobersek> touch "\-rf ~"
<zdobersek> ls -1 | grep rf | xargs rm
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: pr teb bomo dal dpkg-divert --local --rename --add /sbin/rm; ln -s /bin/true /sbin/rm
<dz0ny_> bo najbolj safe
<slax0r> meh...
<slax0r> si dovoljkrat brez tvoje pomoci zbrisem home
<zdobersek> ne dela, FWIW
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Linux E-Mail App ‘Geary’ Fixes Niggling Issues In Latest Update  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/pDx7zxneXnQ/geary-0-4-1-released-bug-fixes
<sasa84> slax0r, jst mam any.do
<sasa84> na fonu pa c chrome
<sasa84> v*
<dz0ny_> google keep :)
<dz0ny_> ker lahko med racuni saltam
<dz0ny_> privat work, work2, work3
<dz0ny_> mam zmeraj up to date context
<sasa84> jst pa slax0r mava pa any.do :P
 * CrazyLemon tudi keep-a pri googleu
<sasa84> cause we are soooo good :P
<sasa84> any.do mi je bl kul za kej narest... recimo d morš napisat člank do konc mesca, pa d te na vsake par dni spomn, d se morš lotit :P
<CrazyLemon> tudi google keep ima reminderje :)
<sasa84> ampak any.do te Å¡e vzpodbuja :P
<yang> slovenski pirati napredujejo, zdaj so objavili tvit o dildotih.
<idioterna> mhm, awesome napredek, rumene novice.
<CrazyLemon> kako veš da je dildo rumene barve?
<yang> hm, ce ni bil umit po uporabi?
<yang> ah sem mislil da zelis stos povedat
<yang> my bad
<yang> kdaj pa sploh bodo parlamentarne volitve
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ne vem kasne barve je
<idioterna> ampak ce politicna stranka objavlja tvite o dildotih
<idioterna> pol so to rumene novice
<idioterna> tut ce je wannabe stranka.
<msev> js mam tut Keep
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Brezplačna delavnica Mozilla Webmaker - postani soustvarjalec spleta  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40921/#p40921
<slax0r> any.do > everything else
<slax0r> zto ker mi2 z sasa84 uporabljava, that's why :P
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2027-1: SPICE vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2027-1/
<sasa84> yeeeees slax0r
<idioterna> js nikomur ne zaupam da hrani mojo elektronsko posto
<idioterna> kaj sele belezke pa koledarje
<dz0ny_> jp eni to še vedno pišejo v bukvico
<dz0ny_> pol pa zgubijo
<dz0ny_> pol je pa joj
<Sky[x]> :)
<Sky[x]> na kickstarterju mas un k jim posljes pa ti poskenirajo ter dajo na web pa ti novo bukvico posljejo :D
<sasa84> oh idioterna ... ni nč zaupnega, če napišem v any.do: seminar, martina, krajnc :)
<idioterna> that's not the point
<yang> sej je pgp za sensitive korespondenco
<yang> ampak ja se strinjam z idioterno
<CrazyLemon> https://fund.arkos.io/
<dz0ny_> joj CrazyLemon ne se ti
<CrazyLemon> kako ne Å¡e js..sej sm prvi kopiral link!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ kdo za vraga se igra z radiom terminal??
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] penzioner: Re: Instant internet  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40922/#p40922
<sasa84> dz0ny_, si že vidu to https://fund.arkos.io/
<sasa84> :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ja kdo se igra... dz0ny_ !
<CrazyLemon> ahahahaha
<CrazyLemon> https://gs1.wac.edgecastcdn.net/8019B6/data.tumblr.com/f89bffab2e2452db8f6630854f68a7c2/tumblr_mvkigbDy7j1qdlh1io1_400.gif
<CrazyLemon> epic :D
<dz0ny_> https://twitter.com/bountysource/status/400278189307863040
<Pepelka> Twitter / Bountysource: $500 bounty on backporting ...
<Pepelka> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<CrazyLemon> 580*
<dz0ny_> em static compiling anyone?
<dz0ny_> easy money
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: kje is tistfund staknu
<dz0ny_> zgodba je malce širša
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ na enem linku prebral
<CrazyLemon> ne vem kje
<CrazyLemon> mogoče G+
<dz0ny_> tipu so hot pomagat pa ni hotu (mirror, builder, arch repo)
<dz0ny_> itd
<dz0ny_> ni hotel
<dz0ny_> da bo sam
<dz0ny_> zdej pa keš zbira :)
<CrazyLemon> jah.. rad bi sam porabu keš :)
<dz0ny_> v bistvu noče z nobenim sodelovat
<dz0ny_> keša ne bo pobral :)
<CrazyLemon> če noče zakaj je na githubu?
<dz0ny_> pač mimum da od sebe
<dz0ny_> sej source da vse pa to
<dz0ny_> sam sam hoče delat
<dz0ny_> ne mara da kdo drug
<dz0ny_> dugace to obstaja ze od aprila
<dz0ny_> pa nekaj casa je mel nek cloud im
<dz0ny_> pa ni blo zanimaja
<dz0ny_> pol je pa arch pobral pa neki sanja zdej :)
<dz0ny_> aja pa tist sw je vse od drugih on je samo ime spremenil
<dz0ny_> ajenti je sw drugač
<dz0ny_> se uproablaj za vps serverje
<dz0ny_> on je pa preimenoval pa temo spremenil
<dz0ny_> zdej pa to prodaja :)
<dz0ny_> kot da je vse sam naredu
<dz0ny_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=XkdDHy9E8aU
<Pepelka> INCEPTION : preuve visuelle que la toupie s'arrête (par Marouane Mazid) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Vous avez toujours voulu savoir si la toupie s'arrête de tourner ? Réponse en vidéo, preuve à l'appui. Vidéo réalisée par Marouane Mazid (BELGIQUE) étudiant ...«
<dz0ny_> razlozi kako se konca inception ^^
<dz0ny_> mindblowing really
<idioterna> only if one's mind is of insufficient capacity.
<dz0ny_> oh cmon
<idioterna> what, to je simple fizika
<idioterna> ce je posoda premajhna lahko eksplodira :)
<zdobersek> tole zgleda kul https://fund.arkos.io/
<sasa84> lol zdobersek :)
<sasa84> dz0ny_, ful dobra razlaga
<dz0ny_> sasa84: mhm
<sasa84> prstan ...kdo bi pomislu :)
<sasa84> jst sm kšn mesc nazaj gledala at film
<sasa84> ta*
<dz0ny_> jaz pa puslošam kr doskrat ost
<dz0ny_> mja
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsZf2llz9vA :)
<Pepelka> Inception - Time [Extended Version] - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Hans Zimmer Inception Time Extended Version by MovieAndTVThemes. This is from one of my favorite movies and 'Time' is one of my favorite musical pieces of al...«
<zdobersek> sasa84: http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lyztin2CsG1r9ztc7o1_500.gif
<sasa84> lol zdobersek :)
<sasa84> oj upd :)
<upd> živjo sasa84
<dz0ny_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Smp8UX-9KoE
<Pepelka> Mass Effect Emotional Suite - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Mass Effect 3 Emotional Music Soundtrack Suite Bioware Shepard.«
<zdobersek> https://mail.gnome.org/archives/gnome-web-list/2013-November/msg00001.html
<idioterna> http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20131104/10474325120/vlambeer-makes-youtubers-monitizing-that-s-easy-as-s.shtml
<Pepelka> Vlambeer Makes YouTubers Monetizing That S@&% Easy As S@&% | Techdirt
<idioterna> This is what scientists refer to as being awesome.
<Pepelka> »I've argued in the past that YouTube videos, far from the bane of gaming companies' existence, actually serve to drive sales by informing the public of gameplay, graphics, and the overall quality of the product being offered. Yet, for...«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ sej je napisal da je forkal ajenti :)
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: zdej :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2028-1: Apache XML Security for Java vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2028-1/
<msev> gumbi za volumen mi ne delajo več :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] penzioner: Re: Instant internet  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40923/#p40923
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Cinnamon 2.0 No Longer Breaks Unity In Ubuntu 13.10 [Quick Update]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/EnP78DJsT4k/cinnamon-20-no-longer-breaks-unity-in.html
<msev> dela zvok sam restartat sm mogu :)
<zdobersek> =o |o| o=
<zdobersek> =o \o\ |o| /o/ o=
<msev> pa skoz me sprašuje chrome če je default browser :)
<msev> pa ga mam nastavlenga pa me vseen skoz sprašuje
<zdobersek> 'we must be 100% sure.'
<zdobersek> 'that is how astronauts operate.'
<CrazyLemon> uporablja kdo kak android app ki prek wlana emulira miško ter tipkovnico?
<anny> elou
<CrazyLemon> čafčy!
<anny> oooo, krejzi!
<anny> kaj dogaja?
<CrazyLemon> oooo, anny!
<CrazyLemon> ma nič.. iščem en program za android
<anny> za?
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> uporablja kdo kak android app ki prek wlana emulira miško ter tipkovnico?
<anny> uf
<CrazyLemon> a si ti že nabavla svojo prvo pametno napravo al ne še? :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: 2000EUR pa je tvoj
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dobim ga že za $1.99
 * anny se gre skrit
<CrazyLemon> PRO različico!
<CrazyLemon> sam ni mi všeč java server :)
<anny> prepričana sem bila,da hočeš nekaj za dolpoteg pr0na
<zdobersek> anny: s tem programom bo to delu bolj efektivno in v vecjem razponu
<CrazyLemon> s tem programom bom to počel na 40" zaslonu
<CrazyLemon> torej ja..v dosti večjem razponu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<anny> aha
<anny> potem nisem sfalila
<CrazyLemon> na jetra mi gre ko ležim na kavču tipkovnica pa miška sta pa tko daleč
<anny> uporabi palico
<msev> ej noro pametna limona
<msev> te morm neki vprašat
<msev> pač uporablam xfce pa par različnih namiznih okolj, in sklepam da lahko pride do konfliktov pri default aplikacijah...ker mi nikakor noče met chrome-a za default....skoz pozab
<CrazyLemon> anny da te ne bi s palico lovil :)
<anny> ne bi me niti ujel
<CrazyLemon> msev če uporabljajo enake nastavitvene datoteke za privzetega brskalnika pol se lahk zgodi da se prepišejo ja
<CrazyLemon> anny ne podcenjuj me!
<msev> sm pa večino časa (praktično skoz v xfce-u)
<CrazyLemon> nisem Å¡printer..ampak maratonec!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<anny> koliko maratonov si pretekel?
<msev> ampak vsakič ko odprem chrome me začne spraševat če hočem da je default browser
<CrazyLemon> msev čemu pol imaš različna namizna okolja če si skoz v xfce :D
<msev> nevem da mal probavam :)
<CrazyLemon> anny 0! ampak to je zanemarljiv podatek :>
<anny> uuuf
<msev> no uglavnm nemore si zapomnt chrome-a za default, pa mam napisan notr pod preffered applications v settings managerju v xfce-u
<anny> pol nisi maratonec
<CrazyLemon> msev a ni lažje v virtualboxu se igrat..al pa raznih virtualizatorjih :)
<msev> nevem
<msev> tole mi ni težko
<msev> :)
<CrazyLemon> anny ma sm..trmast sm tko da vstrajam tudi ko ne gre! večinoma :p
<anny> lepo to
<CrazyLemon> vztrajam*
<anny> boš drugo leto tekel maraton z mano?
<CrazyLemon> anny a-a.. kolena tega ne bi marala :)
<anny> pa počasi?
<anny> recimo metoda B. Gradišnika
<CrazyLemon> 21km bi zmogel.. več ne
<anny> 3 minute teka, minuta hoja
<anny> no prav, pa 21
<anny> držim te za besedo!
<CrazyLemon> msev grep web /usr/share/applications/defaults.list
<CrazyLemon> anny do takrat bova oba pozabila (thank god:>)
<anny> ne bova
<msev> nora limona kle sm že spremenil
<CrazyLemon> msev kaj pa v /usr/share/xubuntu/applications/defaults.list     ?
<anny> imam zapisano v svojih ciljih in to nameravam izpeljat
<msev> firefox na chrome
<msev> tm pa Å¡e ne
<msev> oz. nevem mogoče sm prek guija tm spremenu
<msev> bomo vidl
<anny> na progi je tekla nosečnica že nekaj dni čez rok
<anny> na 21!
<CrazyLemon> anny kaj je še med cilji? newyorški maraton?
<CrazyLemon> anny seveda..zihr sex ni pomagal pa se je odločila za maraton.. da pospeši zadeve :)
<anny> grem na ojštro varianto
<msev> aja nora limona tole ni xubuntu
<anny> 101 cilj v 1001 dnevu
<msev> je kr ubuntu 13.04 z xfce on top
<CrazyLemon> msev to je xubuntu :D
<CrazyLemon> anny u madona :)
<msev> no dobr je
<msev> :)
<CrazyLemon> to je OGROMNO ciljev
<anny> ja
<anny> od avgusta jih imam že 25 pod streho, ene toliko pa še v teku
<CrazyLemon> madona :)
<msev> no tm nima nč v tisti datoteki
<anny> http://dayzeroproject.com/
<Pepelka> Day Zero Project • The Home of the 101 Things in 1001 Days Project
<CrazyLemon> msev https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/794720
<Pepelka> Bug #794720 “xubuntu desktop fails to respect “preferred applica...” : Bugs : “chromium-browser” package : Ubuntu
<msev> [Default Applications]
<msev> text/html=google-chrome.desktop
<msev> x-scheme-handler/http=google-chrome.desktop
<msev> x-scheme-handler/https=google-chrome.desktop
<msev> x-scheme-handler/about=google-chrome.desktop
<msev> x-scheme-handler/unknown=google-chrome.desktop
<msev> application/x-trash=gedit.desktop
<msev> [Added Associations]
<msev> x-scheme-handler/http=exo-web-browser.desktop
<msev> x-scheme-handler/https=exo-web-browser.desktop
<msev> application/x-trash=gedit.desktop;
<CrazyLemon> anny a želiš it v škocjanske jame?
<msev> application/postscript=epdfview.desktop;
<msev> -> to je v mimeapps.list
<anny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=qzcNS7XAR_I
<Pepelka> Preview of Unity Smart Scopes in Ubuntu 13.10 Saucy Salamander - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Smart Scopes represent a huge leap forward for the Unity launcher. A large number of Scopes have been added to online searching, such as: Wikipedia, DuckDuck...«
<anny> CrazyLemon, to ni na mojem seznamu
<anny> je pa rafting na Soči
<CrazyLemon> anny overrated :)
<anny> mogoče
<anny> lahko da bom zamenjala s Savo
<CrazyLemon> mislim..js sm za to da se stvar poskusi
<CrazyLemon> nisem proti
<CrazyLemon> sam sm mislu da bo bl ..fun
<msev> tnx CrazyLemon mogoč bom probou tist workaround, sam moram najprej ugotovit kko se uradno imenuje tale moj chrome (k ni un opensource varianta z modro ikono, ampak una z normalno barvasto ikono)
<CrazyLemon> msev opensource je chromium-browser
<anny> obožujem Sočo
<sasa84__> incictus je kul film :)
<sasa84__> invictus
<msev> ja sam js ne uporablam opensource
<CrazyLemon> anny https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/2%20055.JPG
<lynxlynx> najlepši deli soče niso za raftat
<CrazyLemon> msev ja..to je chrome
<sasa84__> raftanje na soči je tko...bl penzion varianta
<sasa84__> pač morjo skrbet za varnost a ne
<anny> ja no...si bom pa napasla učke
<lynxlynx> če si dovolj sposoben, te spustijo tudi na nevaren del
<sasa84__> jst sm šla glih 1 dan po tisti hudi nesreči na savi, k je nevem kolk ljudi utonil v čolnih
<CrazyLemon> sasa84__ si že raftala na soči? :)
<sasa84__> CrazyLemon, mhm
<sasa84__> pač...bl tko no je tist...u izi a ne
<CrazyLemon> sasa84__ no.. pri nas ni bilo penzion varjanta :)
<CrazyLemon> eno osebo smo mogli lovit po reki
<CrazyLemon> italijanko
<sasa84__> verjetno sva mela isto pot za raftat :)
<anny> odvisno od vodostaja
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/2%20219.JPG
<anny> enkrat je bl divje
<sasa84__> včasih, k so bl z vrha hodil..tega je že ful leta, več kt 10 se mi zdi
<CrazyLemon> anny ja.. ful imajo prometa po dežju.. vsaj tko pravijo :)
<anny> te brzice so kar dovolj
<sasa84__> jst sm misnla d bo Å¡e bl adrenalinsk :)
<sasa84__> sej ej blo kul, sam lohk bi blo Å¡e bl :P
<lynxlynx> za adrenalin je boljš kolpa al pa mogoče krka
<lynxlynx> tista s pragovi, da tam obtičiš :D
<anny> s krke imam izkušnje
<anny> pač moraš po kopnem čez določene dele
<sasa84__> pa tara tud
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/2%20255.JPG
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/2%20342.JPG
<CrazyLemon> dovolj je bilo soče :)
<CrazyLemon> preveč mrzla je :)
<anny> mhm...tale čoln ne zgleda preveč nedolžno
<CrazyLemon> no čoln je kul
<CrazyLemon> sam moraš hitro plavat nazaj ker tok te nosi
<CrazyLemon> ta skala pa ni bila kul
<CrazyLemon> je kr ogromna :)
<anny> zdrsan je kar fejst...gotovo se ni vozil samo po malih brzicah
<zdobersek> same limone
<zdobersek> na glavah
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek reunion je bil :)
<CrazyLemon> :>
<anny> jp
<CrazyLemon> anny ne..sej mi smo nasedli v enem trenutku na skalo
<CrazyLemon> pa so mogli vsi it vn (razn mene in vodica)
<anny> kako ste se rešili
<sasa84__> https://scontent-a-vie.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/373_33191504654_4051_n.jpg
<sasa84__> talo je pa niaj soča :)
<sasa84__> moja
<anny> o huda fotka!
<anny> ni videti, da bi bil dolgčas :))
<sasa84__> zakon smo se mel :)
<sasa84__> kampiral smo v bovcu pa r dni...sošolci s faxa
<CrazyLemon> meni ni bilo nič posebnega :)
<CrazyLemon> canyoning je bil bl..adrenalinski :)
<sasa84__> ej CrazyLemon, a po jeklenici si že šou???
<CrazyLemon> sasa84__ naah.. predrago se mi zdi
<sasa84__> je kr ja :\
<sasa84__> a kej veš kok je letos?
<CrazyLemon> imel priložnost in jo zavrnu.. 50€ za nekaj sto metrov... raje kupim kabl za ta dnar pa sam naredim to :p
<anny> pravilno
<anny> dobro gulijo
<CrazyLemon> sasa84__ 50€ je vedno bilo :)
<CrazyLemon> sicer so nam obljubljali popuste ko smo bili na raftu (to isto podjetje ima tudi jeklenico)
<sasa84__> a to so uni tam na sred vasi (mal navzgor)?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84__ ja..tkoj zravn križišča
<CrazyLemon> ko greš gor proti cerkvi
<sasa84__> sošolka je s tam...pa je rekla, d sta sam 2 firmi, k sta tko na nivoju...tale pa še ena...ostalo je bl tko vse skup
<anny> kateri pa sta ti dve firmi?
<sasa84__> lohk sošolko vprašam
<sasa84__> al se ti spomnš imena CrazyLemon ?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84__ planet smth
<CrazyLemon> !g rafting planet
<Pepelka> Outdoor activities | Aktivni planet | Slovenia http://www.aktivniplanet.si/
<sasa84__> jst sam vem, da je Å¡efe en crni...firmo vod pa mama :P
<CrazyLemon> tole
<lynxlynx> letos je 55€
<lynxlynx> 53€ za storžaste
<sasa84__> kdo že probu hydrospeed?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84__ če imaš rada potolčena kolena.. kr probaj :D
<sasa84__> hihi :)
<sasa84__> ja no, kej že folk fašeš za spomin :)
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynx storžaste? :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84__ am..sej kot vidim standard tour je sam kategorija 2 pa 3
<CrazyLemon> tko da niso ravno brzice
<CrazyLemon> vsaj ne hude :)
<lynxlynx> kibubce
<anny> CrazyLemon, ne morejo si privoščit, da večkrat na leto pobirajo mrtve iz reke
<CrazyLemon> anny sej ravno en teden po tem ko smo mi bili je umru tist izraelc al kaj je bil
<anny> in en dan preden ste prišli
<anny> ne gre to tako
<CrazyLemon> baje je rafting  v BIH kr fajn
<CrazyLemon> pa poceni :)
<anny> črna gora tudi?
<CrazyLemon> na črno goro ne vem..za bih pa vem
<sasa84__> hm, jst neki dost dol skačem dns :P
<CrazyLemon> js pa ne najdem slik od canyoninga..hmm
<sasa84__> http://www.mladina.si/149879/ves-nadskof-svoj-dolg/?utm_source=ref&utm_medium=web&utm_campaign=facebook
<Pepelka> Veš, nadškof, svoj dolg? | MLADINA.si
<Pepelka> »»Ne jamči več, kakor premoreš; če pa že jamčiš, bodi pripravljen dolg poravnati,« piše v Svetem pismu. Ali pa: »Ne bodi med tistimi, ki segajo v...«
<sasa84__> Avstrijski revizorji so ugotovili, da je mariborska nadškofija dolžna 70 milijonov evrov, upokojeni nadškof Anton Stres pa bi rad študiral filozofijo
<sasa84__> LOOOL :D
<CrazyLemon> najdu slike \o/
<sasa84__> wihiiiiiiiiii
<sasa84__> fotkiceeee hočmo \0/
<sasa84__> sam na čik grem prej :P
<CrazyLemon> najdu tudi irc loge \o/
<sasa84__> huuhuuuu
<sasa84__> ju ar sou gud CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> r/gonewild slike?
<CrazyLemon> Session Start: Mon Oct 24 01:10:59 2005
<CrazyLemon> Session Ident: #giggles
<CrazyLemon> [01:10:59] * Logging #giggles to 'Logs\Channels_Querys\#giggles.20051024.log'
<anny> uf
<anny> štuhcu se maje stolček, zato tako renči na vse po vrsti
<CrazyLemon> am..če se kdo odloči da zlomi cd
<CrazyLemon> ker je dost čudnih zadev gor
<CrazyLemon> raje ne tega storit
 * CrazyLemon ima polno mizo drobnih koščkov cdja
<zdobersek> ne sniffat!
<CrazyLemon> 2 late
<anny> to je samo absorbcija podatkov
<CrazyLemon> we learn something new every day :D
<anny> amen to that, brother
<lynxlynx> dobr da nis kej v uč fasu
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynx impossible
 * CrazyLemon ima protekšn 
<lynxlynx> drugič lomi v vrečki, pa bo
<anny> obstaja kondom za dc?
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynx je kr fajn poču..mislu sm da bo šel lepo na pol
<CrazyLemon> anny dc?
<lynxlynx> srajčka
<anny> cd
<anny> počas bo treba spat
<CrazyLemon> seveda..vsak cd ima svoj sleeve
<CrazyLemon> :D
<anny> no, to
<anny> neki cukrastega in kičastega za lahko noč
<anny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5bNYfkOZv8
<Pepelka> Andre Rieu - Chiquitita 2013 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Andre Rieu - Chiquitita 2013 Original by ABBA 1979«
<zdobersek> Andre!
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če je ravno cukrasto
<anny> no z vsemi temi pastelnimi krinolinami...
<CrazyLemon> lp/ln
<zdobersek> http://youtu.be/JDpNwzKXPD8?t=4m23s
<Pepelka> Andre Rieu Riverdance Lord of the Dance - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Andre Rieu Riverdance Lord of the Dance«
<sasa84__> Å¡ibam spat
<sasa84__> nočka :)
<anny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0PaBpeOqPSg
<Pepelka> André Rieu in Mexico. La Paloma. - YouTube
<Pepelka> »een fragment uit het optreden van andré rieu met zijn orkest in mexico zelden heeft hij zo een uitzinnig publiek als toehoorders gehad. kijk en geniet mee. g...«
<anny> ta je pa res zadnji
<anny> ln
<dz0ny_> ker fail
<dz0ny_> 3x grem skoz kodo wtf ni bota na ircu
<dz0ny_> zbrišem, redelpoyam
<dz0ny_> nič
<dz0ny_> najdem bug
<dz0ny_> redeployam
<dz0ny_> nda
<dz0ny_> nada*
<dz0ny_> pol grem pogledat in mi piše da nsiem več na irc povezan
<dz0ny_> :: FACEPALM ::
<dz0ny_> pa vidm da sm vse zamudu
<dz0ny_> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 7.4°C @12.11.2013 23:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 71% Veter: jugovzhodnik 0.8 m/s
<jabuk> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0184975,14.5216705Ljubljana: 5.91°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:59:04, Sončni zahod: 15:33:13
<msev> neki hočm od eos ekipe naložit pa ->
<msev> gazette : Odvisen od: libgranite1 (>= 0.2.0~) vendar se ga ne da namestiti
<msev>            Odvisen od: libpantheon2 vendar se ga ne da namestiti
<msev> E: Ni mogoče popraviti težav. Imate pokvarjene pakete.
<lynxlynx> super ej, čisto jasno kaj je šlo narobe
<lynxlynx> wtf
<CrazyLemon> a ni? gazette paket je odvisen od libgranite1 ki mora bit = ali > od 0.2.0 ter od libpantheon2 ki pa se ga ne da namestit :D
<CrazyLemon> ker ni na voljo i presume :)
<msev> aha pol morm še čakat
<msev> pol Å¡e niso prpravl za ns
#ubuntu-si 2013-11-13
<napsy_> dan
<johnnyyy> jutro
<zdobersek> https://github.com/search?q=exec+sudo+$_GET&type=Code
<Pepelka> Search · exec sudo $_GET · GitHub
<Pepelka> »Build software better, together.«
<sasa84> jutro miške ;)
<zdobersek> sasa84: !! http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/jimguldi/worlds-first-roast-grind-brew-coffee-machine
<Pepelka> World’s first roast-grind-brew coffee machine by Bonaverde Coffee Changers — Kickstarter
<Pepelka> »Raw green coffee beans to fresh black coffee - at a single push of a button. Let's change coffee. Together.«
<sasa84> oh zdobbie...
<idioterna> ce ne dela tiramisuja je brezveze
<yang> mmmm tiramisu
<sasa84> lol idioterna & jutro ;)
<sasa84> živjo yang :)
<sasa84> men majo v zvezdi dobr tiramisu
<yang> vcas so dobrega delal v platani
<yang> mogoce ga se zdaj
<yang> tko da se tam preveri to je 30m od zvezde
<yang> v zvezdi je saharca v redu
<yang> sam premajhne torte
<yang> prej je blo bols k je mel hotel slon svojo slascicarno. normalni kosi in poceni torte
<yang> sej ti pravim sasa. slascicarne so poslovna priloznost v lj. ker jih prakticno ni vec
<idioterna> ja odpri ksno
<yang> idioterna bos posodil venture kapital ?
<idioterna> sure
<idioterna> kok pa rabs?
<yang> ne vem se nisem kalkulacije naredu
<idioterna> kako pa pol ves da gre za poslovno priloznost?
<idioterna> a si na vodi zacutu
<yang> ja tko se mi zdi k ni vec slascicaren. zvezdi gre v redu
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> no, nared market research pa poslovni nacrt
<idioterna> pol bomo pa vidl kok se splaca investirat pa kolk v resnici rabs
<yang> so lokacije v urbanih naseljih kjer ni ene slascicarne
<idioterna> so tut lokacije kjer ni enga parka
<yang> dobr ampak park je neprofiten
<sasa84> yang, a pol bi me zaposlil? :P
<yang> ja
<sasa84> bi kšne dobre piškotke pekla ;)
<yang> pa se kavico znas kuhst
<sasa84> mhm
<yang> pol smo ze zmene torej. jst bom sef, idioterna bo vlozu dnar ti bos pa pekla.
<yang> samo se ime rabmo
<yang> pr'ta sladkih
<yang> idioterna bi verjetn hotel kaksne take obresti kt pr bitcoinu
<idioterna> ti si tut ena obrest
<slax0r> jutro
<dz0ny_> dan
<yang> tale portal enaacom se gredo trgovino
<yang> odprti so pa samo med 08-16 niti za vikend ne
<yang> kako bo clovek ki je v sluzbi prevzel robo pr njih
<idioterna> who cares
<idioterna> sej narocis pr amazonu
<idioterna> yang: a ti ne ves kako investicija zgleda?
<idioterna> to ni kredit.
<idioterna> da bi ga moral vracat
<yang> ja ocitno jih ne zanima. lohk bi mel tak odpiralni cas kot pr mimovrste
<idioterna> mimovrste zaracunavajo osebni prevzem
<yang> ja lo tanovem
<yang> po novem
<idioterna> imo se ne splaca konkurirat trgovinam
<idioterna> v slascicarni loh dobre stvari prodajas pa grejo za med
<idioterna> v trgovini mas pa iste izdelke k drugi
<idioterna> sam da jih majo drugi cenejs
<yang> tm je bla slascicarna kresnica v kosezah
<yang> sam so mel cudno politiko
<yang> sladoled v loncku je bil 10 centov drazji pa torta za domov tut drazja zaradi embalaze
<yang> na ta racun tut zgublas stranke
<yang> sej ce narocis 10.000 skatlic za torte pride ena lo 1 cent
<idioterna> to je zato da se ljudje obnasajo bolj ekolosko
<slax0r> bolj ekolosko? kako? da torto dajo v zep?
<idioterna> v usta.
<idioterna> evo kako se dela: http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/nov/12/occupy-wall-street-activists-15m-personal-debt
<Pepelka> Occupy Wall Street activists buy $15m of Americans' personal debt | World news | theguardian.com
<Pepelka> »Rolling Jubilee spent $400,000 to purchase debt cheaply from banks before 'abolishing' it, freeing individuals from their bills«
 * sasa84 vrsti muse za zdobersek 
<Sky[x]> lp
<sasa84> vrti*
<sasa84> oj Sky[x]
<zdobersek> I WISH I COULLDDD
<Sky[x]> hoj
<zdobersek> sasa84: stockholm syndrome
<sasa84> uuu :D
<zdobersek> dosao je dosao
<zdobersek> rumeni limun
<sasa84> oooo ja dobro jutro CrazyLemon
<sasa84> 10:45 in ŽE vstančkal!
<CrazyLemon> jutro bitches
<zdobersek> don't call me bitch, buddy
<CrazyLemon> bitches be bitchin'
<sasa84> don't call us bitch, bitch from the beach
<sasa84> aja...bitches smo :P
<CrazyLemon> i know :>
<sasa84> :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ti si tud naša najljubša putana :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 no no
<sasa84> :$
<CrazyLemon> nisem reku da si putana..ampak bitch
<sasa84> kakšna je pa razlika? a men ne plačaš? :P
<CrazyLemon> čemu uporabljaš take besede če ne veš razlike!
<CrazyLemon> nč.. bbl
<CrazyLemon> aja..chrome 31 je zuni
<zdobersek> pnacl is shite
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: nono
<zdobersek> tis not a lie
<dz0ny_> zakaj?
<msev> hmmm zakaj mi pa noče avtomatsko posodobit na 31ko
<msev> mam zgleda 26ko lol :)
<CrazyLemon> dodaj google chrome stable ppa :)
<dz0ny_> .apt libav
<jabuk> gstreamer1.0-libav, gstreamer1.0-libav-dbg, libav-dbg, libav-doc, libav-extra-dbg, libav-source, libav-tools, libavahi-cil-dev, libavahi-client-dev, libavahi-client3, libavahi-common-data, libavahi-common-dev, libavahi-common3, libavahi-common3-udeb, libavahi-compat-howl-dev, libavahi-compat-howl0, libavahi-compat-libdnssd-dev, libavahi-compat-libdnssd1, libavahi-core-dev, libavahi-core6, libavahi-core6-udeb, libavahi-core7, libavahi-core7
<jabuk> ahi-gobject0, libavahi-qt3-1, libavahi-qt3-dev, libavahi-qt4-1, libavahi-qt4-dev, libavahi-ui-cil-dev, libavahi-ui-dev, libavahi-ui-gtk3-0, libavahi-ui-gtk3-dev, libavahi-ui0, libavahi-ui0.0-cil, libavahi1.0-cil, libavalon-framework-java, libavalon-framework-java-doc, libavbin-dev, libavbin0, libavc1394-0, libavc1394-dev, libavc1394-tools, libavcodec-dev, libavcodec-extra-52, libavcodec-extra-53, libavcodec-unstripped-52, libavcodec52, lib
<jabuk> 3, libavdevice-unstripped-52, libavdevice52, libavdevice53, libavfilter-dev, libavfilter-extra-0, libavfilter-extra-2, libavfilter-unstripped-0, libavfilter0, libavfilter2, libavformat-dev, libavformat-extra-52, libavformat-extra-53, libavformat-unstripped-52, libavformat52, libavformat53, libavidemux0, libavifile-0.7-bin, libavifile-0.7-common, libavifile-0.7-dev, libavifile-0.7c2, libavis-dev, libavis0, libavl-dev, libavl1, libavogadro-d
<jabuk> 51, libavutil-unstripped-49, libavutil49, libavutil51, python-libavg
<dz0ny_> libavformat-extra-53 je enako kot libavformat-unstripped-52 ?
<zdobersek> assert(strcmp("libavformat-extra-53", "libavformat-unstripped-52") != 0)
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: smartypants:)
<dz0ny_> but it is :)
<dz0ny_> your test case is wrong
<dz0ny_> lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5tWYmIOWGk&feature=youtu.be
<Pepelka> Imagine Dragons - On Top Of The World - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Download Imagine Dragons' "Night Visions": http://smarturl.it/NightVisionsDLX Music video by Imagine Dragons performing On Top Of The World. (C) 2013 KIDinaK...«
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 7.5°C @13.11.2013 12:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 90% Veter: jugovzhodnik 1.1 m/s
<jabuk> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.23974949999999,15.2677063Celje: 5.29°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:58:06, Sončni zahod: 15:28:29
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Litija (272.0m): 7.9°C @13.11.2013 12:30 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 82% Veter: null null m/s
<jabuk> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0184975,14.5216705Ljubljana: 7.80°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:00:29, Sončni zahod: 15:32:06
<yang> .vreme aarhus
<jabuk> Aarhus, Denmark: 8.89°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Aarhus__DK/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/DAXX0003_f.html
<dz0ny_> yang: kaj pa delaš tam?
<yang> saj nisem tam...
<yang> nekoga loznam od tam...
<yang> poznan
<zdobersek> .vreme Moscow
<jabuk> Moscow, Russia: 3.89°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Moscow__RU/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/RSXX0063_f.html
<zdobersek> stay warm, Edward!
<zdobersek> .vreme Washington
<jabuk> Washington, DC, USA: 0.56°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Washington__DC/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/USDC0001_f.html
<vadym> .vreme Prague
<jabuk> Prague, Czech Republic: 6.11°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Prague__CZ/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/EZXX0012_f.html
<vadym> .vreme San Francisco
<jabuk> San Francisco, CA, USA: 11.67°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/San_Francisco__CA/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/USCA0987_f.html
<zdobersek> kr kul, glede na to da tam se sonca ni
<yang> its always sunny in caa-lii-foornia
<dz0ny_> edward pravjo da je broke
<CrazyLemon> kako broke če ima službo
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 15.8°C @13.11.2013 13:30 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 50% Veter: vzhodnik 3 m/s
<jabuk> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.54805899999999,13.7301877Ankaran: 12.72°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:02:21, Sončni zahod: 15:36:33
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: kero službo? :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ocitno se nisi nikol v rusiji zivel pod azilom ...
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ pri eni ruski firmi je dobu službo
<CrazyLemon> dela v supportu
<dz0ny_> !g edward snowden broke
<Pepelka> Edward Snowden is Almost Broke - World - Time http://world.time.com/2013/11/12/edward-snowden-is-almost-broke/
<CrazyLemon> !g edward snowden job in support
<dz0ny_> almost :)
<Pepelka> Edward Snowden gets a tech support job at 'major' Russian website ... http://www.theverge.com/2013/10/31/5050096/edward-snowden-tech-support-job
<dz0ny_> poglje datum :)
<CrazyLemon> ja..v 12ih dneh je almost broke ratu.. PO tem ko je dobu službo? :>
<dz0ny_> racun za hotel je dubu :)
<CrazyLemon> ni mu hudo..
<CrazyLemon> mogoče mrzlo.. hudo pa ne
<dz0ny_> nekaj pros da bi ga nemci vzel pod kiklo pa nočejo :)
<CrazyLemon> http://beta.download.cyanogenmod.org/install
<Pepelka> CyanogenMod | Downloads
<CrazyLemon> pfft..windows only
<dz0ny_> mm
<dz0ny_> sej ni nic posebnega to
<zdobersek> that is just 'meh'
<maxipin> hay
<osho0000> oj, doma imam en router od siola (zdej sem na amisu) kaj veste ce bi se ga dalo se uporabit?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ^
<zdobersek> AFAIK je treba te routerje vracat
<sasa84> zdobersek, ^
<slax0r> ma kdo kaj izkusenj z phpunit in jenkins?
<slax0r> in ant, normalno
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: ^
<CrazyLemon> se ga da uporabit.. lahk ga imaš kot podstavek za rože
<slax0r> osho0000: od kdaj mas modem?
<CrazyLemon> in ja.. potrebno je vrniti te modeme :)
<slax0r> ni nujno
<slax0r> vcasih je bil modem tvoj
<osho0000> ma ta od siola bo imel enih 4-5 let
<slax0r> humz, glih tu nekje se je to spreminjalo da modemi niso bili vec od stranke
<slax0r> najboljse da poklices na silol pa vprasas
<CrazyLemon> slax0r sm bil na amisu in Å¡el na siol pa so kr poslali dopis da vrnem modem :)
<osho0000> so mi pustili modem uno skatlico od isdn in se nek razdelilec
<slax0r> ah joj
<osho0000> ma če je šlo tolko časa mimo..
<slax0r> to je potem tvoj modem...
<slax0r> delas z njim kaj hoces
<osho0000> :D
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: sem delal na telekomu :P
<CrazyLemon> slax0r lepo .. i guess :D
<osho0000> ampak se ga da normalno uporabit? ja
<slax0r> ma lej, ni blo nic narobe
<slax0r> razen tega da sem vsak vecer prisel domov z slonskimi usesi
<osho0000> ki sem ga povedal na ta morem ki imam zdaj od amisa in mi ni delal..
<slax0r> vsak ki je mel 5min casa mi jih je napel :D
<slax0r> osho0000: silolovi modemi so za pppoe annexb linije, ce amis nima tega, ti ne koristi nic
<slax0r> da bi ga koristil kot router pa je norost
<slax0r> ker je dejansko zanic router :P
<CrazyLemon> i disagree!
<slax0r> tak da, ce mas kje kaksno lepo rozico
<slax0r> ki bi jo rad postavil za kaksnih 3-5cm visje
<slax0r> zdaj ves kam jo dat
<osho0000> haha
<slax0r> al pa ce se bos igral kaj, probaj flashat z firmware-om ki bo podpiral amisove linije
<slax0r> pa ga uporabis kot backup, ce ti amisov modem crkne
<osho0000> ma sem mislu da dat punci ki nima wifi, ima odicen modem od t2. Se ga bi dalo tako uporabit?
<osho0000> f
<slax0r> t2 nima modema, kolk vem ma sam switch
<slax0r> dajejo pa zraven neke routerje za wifi
<slax0r> to bi lahko probal ja
<slax0r> ce ti ga uspe prepricat da izkljuci dhcp
<osho0000> aha kaj ga povezem na ta switch al namesto switcha?
<slax0r> ne, switch mora ostat od t2
<slax0r> povezes pa ta switch na siolov modem kot racunalnik, samo moras imet izkljucen dhcp server na siolovem modemu
<slax0r> kar pa mislim da ne bos mogu narest brez root dostopa
<osho0000> hm aha
<osho0000> hvala
<slax0r> 20c po napisani vrstici
<dz0ny_> lol
<dz0ny_> slax0r: kakšno je pa root geslo :)?
<slax0r> ne vem, se ne spomnim vec, vem da je blo neku glupo geslo, k smo ga mel intranetu
<zdobersek> 'mojabananajelahkodeblo'
<CrazyLemon> js sm enkrat prašu tehnika ki je pršu na dom.. pa ni hotu povedat prasec.. pa tko prijazen sem bil v upanju da mi bo povedal geslo
<dz0ny_> tud bj si ponudu?
<Sky[x]> :
<Sky[x]> :D
<CrazyLemon> nisem pomislu na to.. a ti si že probal?
<dz0ny_> ne tud jaz nisem tak
<Sky[x]> jaz bi mu ponudu kodo za free p0rn na tv :D
<dz0ny_> meh
<dz0ny_> mene zanima za ta nove zykel modeme
<dz0ny_> ker majo voipserver
<dz0ny_> lol http://bsn-95-248-170.dsl.siol.net/rpAuth.html
<Pepelka> 193.95.248.170 - ZyXEL ZyWALL 2 Plus Internet Security Appliance
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: marsikater tehnik niti ne ve gesla
<slax0r> dz0ny_: ker je tezko postavt voip server :)
<dz0ny_> ne
<dz0ny_> fora je da analogno linijo
<dz0ny_> tvojo analogno Å¡tevilko na voip -> mobitel
<dz0ny_> kadar si doma
<slax0r> js sm mel analogno na asterisk
<slax0r> mobitel pa itak povezan z asteriskom
<dz0ny_> mm
<slax0r> in ce je analogna zazvonila vec kot 5x je bil redirect na mobitel
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> kej si pa delal na siolu?
<slax0r> v murski soboti
<dz0ny_> :)
<dz0ny_> terenc, support?
<slax0r> delal sem sicer v telekomovi trgovini, samo sem tehnikom pomagal z temi modemi, jih flashat, popravljat itd.
<dz0ny_> aha
<slax0r> je blo zabavno, dokler se kurbe niso razvadle pa sm mel polno mizo modemov -.-
<CrazyLemon> jah..niso se oni razvadli.. ti si bil preveč uslužen :>
<slax0r> mah, zacel se je tko
<slax0r> da je uleti, pa ma kao dost
<slax0r> pa se mu mudi
<slax0r> ce mu lahk pomagam z enimi
<slax0r> ja ok, ni blema
<slax0r> potem pa se je sam nalagalo, pa se stranke k so v trgovino prnesle modem, kdo jih je dobu u roke? -.-
<slax0r> ma ok, sm pa na koncu leta skasiru en lcd tv, pa je to blo to :D
<CrazyLemon> .stran www.bolha.com
<jabuk> www.bolha.com(91.185.213.10) JE dosegljiva.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ http://www.zyxel.com/ProductTab.shtml?pid=20110505171247&idx=2&c=gb&l=en
<Pepelka> Specifications - P-2601HN-Fx/P-2601HNL-Fx Series | ZyXEL
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: kje je tel geslo?
<dz0ny_> tle*
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ kdo pravi da je geslo? reku si da te zanima zyxel modem..to je ta modem in njegovi fičuri
<zdobersek> only a blowjob away
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: ne jaz to vem, mas tud opcijo k je grayed out
<dz0ny_> enable voip server :)
<dz0ny_> predvidevam da ce se priajvis kot root
<dz0ny_> jo lahko obkljukaš
<dz0ny_> bt sem probu the hard way
<dz0ny_> btw*
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/lame.png  tale g+ pa je tudi lame
<CrazyLemon> noben pa nima tega URLja
<dz0ny_> sure :>
<dz0ny_> i'am :)
<dz0ny_> a prenesem pravice
<zdobersek> prodaj pravice ;)
<dz0ny_> lol ne morem nardit javne
<dz0ny_> wtf
<dz0ny_> nc ne bo
<dz0ny_> zgleda da je eden se prej zasedel url
<CrazyLemon> prijavi zlorabo :>
<zdobersek> sasa84: ?
<zdobersek> as bla ti?
<zdobersek> al so bli the Microsoft Nazis?
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Android x86 Emulator `Genymotion` 2.0 Released  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/V18F4W1yAXU/android-x86-emulator-genymotion-20.html
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2013/11/13/motorola-unveils-the-moto-g-its-new-colorful-and-affordable-and/?ncid=rss_truncated
<Pepelka> Motorola unveils the Moto G, its new colorful and affordable Android phone
<Pepelka> »For the sum-total of 13 days, Google's Nexus 5 has been without doubt the best value Android phone on offer. Today, Motorola -- famously part of Google«
<CrazyLemon> thats cheap!
<zdobersek> .. in the USA
<CrazyLemon> no.. tudi če bo cena okrog 200€ za 8GB je to še vedno cheap
<CrazyLemon> glede na to da dobiš quad core ter 720p ločljivost na 4.5"
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2029-1: Apache Commons FileUpload vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2029-1/
<sasa84> zdobersek, kaj? :)
<zdobersek> sasa84: si mogoc ti zavzela tist G+ URL?
 * sasa84 je nerodn
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, odgovor na fbju :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pfft
<sasa84> pazi se ščetinko!
<R33D3M33R> pozdrav,
<R33D3M33R> tole bi rad izvedel v bashu: LD_PRELOAD = "$LD_PRELOAD /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pulseaudio/libpulsedsp.so"
<dz0ny_> o/
<R33D3M33R> pa piše command not found
<dz0ny_> export LD_PRELOAD = "$LD_PRELOAD /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pulseaudio/libpulsedsp.so"
<dz0ny_> al pa LD_PRELOAD = "$LD_PRELOAD /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pulseaudio/libpulsedsp.so" /nek/program
<R33D3M33R> sem že poskusil pa napiše tole
<R33D3M33R> bash: export: ` /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pulseaudio/libpulsedsp.so': neveljavno določilo
<R33D3M33R> aja, pa tole tudi: bash: export: `=': neveljavno določilo
<dz0ny_> export LD_PRELOAD="$(echo $LD_PRELOAD) /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pulseaudio/libpulsedsp.so"
<b4d> pazi na presledke okrog =
<dz0ny_> tist presledek = presledk je problem
<b4d> ne sme jih bit
<zdobersek> ffs dz0ny_
<R33D3M33R> aja, joj
<dz0ny_> haha
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: dvojni echo
<dz0ny_> :P
<zdobersek> bbl
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: razumemi me trenutno monky patcham python :)
<R33D3M33R> deluje dz0ny_, hvala
<R33D3M33R> res so bili presledki krivi
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: ni lepsega ko v pythonu pisat a=1
<zdobersek> oz. kjerkol
<zdobersek>  /sarcasm
<zdobersek> bbl
<R33D3M33R> hec je da tole napiše: ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pulseaudio/libpulsedsp.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<R33D3M33R> zvok pa dela
<R33D3M33R> noro
<dz0ny_> kaj pa igras?
<R33D3M33R> ut99
<dz0ny_> joj
<CrazyLemon> ja.. andrej je mal čudn :>
<sasa84> o R33D3M33R :)
<R33D3M33R> o sasa84
<sasa84> R33D3M33R, jaz tud igram stare igrce :)
<R33D3M33R> opa :D
<R33D3M33R> katere pa?
<sasa84> pasjanso, kralj... :P
<R33D3M33R> hahaha :D
<dz0ny_> jezesna
<sasa84> wolfenstein, urbanterror,... :)
<dz0ny_> to pa ne verjemem
<sasa84> gre se za zgodbo, ne glih tok kakšna je grafika pa nevem kaj :)
<dz0ny_> jes jes
<sasa84> urban terror še največkrat :)
<sasa84> ampak z boti a ne
<sasa84> sicr so pa boti v nekaterih scenah skoz na mestu :\
<dz0ny_> zakaj pol ne poznaš Mass Effect franšize
<sasa84> kaj pa to?
<R33D3M33R> eh, to ni to
<R33D3M33R> dobri space rpg je kotor :)
<R33D3M33R> ali pa system shock
<dz0ny_> sasa84: punca si pa resujes svet
<sasa84> R33D3M33R, al pa uno k smo igral... open areno al kaj že :)
<dz0ny_> pa osvajas fante al pa punce
<R33D3M33R> sasa84: ja, pogrešam tiste čase :)
<sasa84> pa Å¡e christoos je bil z nami :)
<R33D3M33R> gog ima nek čuden sale: http://www.gog.com/
<Pepelka> GOG.com
<Pepelka> »Don't sleep or you'll miss out on our Fall Insomia Sale. Limited quantities of bestsellers for PC & Mac up to 80% off--with some surprise free gifts as well!«
<sasa84> dz0ny_, bom pogledala :)
<R33D3M33R> poglej mass effect 1, drugo je Å¡oder :)
<R33D3M33R> Å¡e posebej trojka
<R33D3M33R> no, najboljša je pa tak serija Gothic 1 in 2, ter Witcher :)
<CrazyLemon> tale droidmote je meh
<CrazyLemon> mogoce
<CrazyLemon> pa ni tako slab
<CrazyLemon> jp.. kul je..sam sudo rabi :)
<dz0ny_> kaj caras
<CrazyLemon> nč.. najdu sm to kar sm iskal
<CrazyLemon> sicer ne vem kaj počne.. ker ni sorsa
<CrazyLemon> ampak ok.. če je na xda je good enough
<zdobersek> NSA backdoor, obviously
<dz0ny_> http://aws.amazon.com/appstream/
<Pepelka> AWS | Amazon AppStream
<dz0ny_> streaming games
<dz0ny_> a niso to ze probal pa ni slo
<zdobersek> seveda so
<zdobersek> ampak ne, we got the dollaz, might as well waste 'em
<zdobersek> in to v letu 2013, ko imajo novi telefoni lr
<zdobersek> -lr
<zdobersek> ... performans primerljiv z laptopi izpred treh let
<dz0ny_> IR
<dz0ny_> IR blaster
<dz0ny_> se temu rece zdej
<dz0ny_> aja ti se amazon komentiras
<zdobersek> nisem mislu tega, typo je bil
<dz0ny_> sem mislil da CL
<zdobersek> si mel OnLive, k je sel v bankrot
<zdobersek> zdej se Xbox neki forsira
<zdobersek> ma zakaj??
<dz0ny_> enlightn me
<zdobersek> you shan't give up your freedom of playing games to the cloud.
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> lp
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dugrega: Re: 12.04 - Crash  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40924/#p40924
<dejko72> kupu sm 1.5 gb zunanji disk.  zdej me pa muči tole.  rad bi ga formatiral tako, da bi lahko pisal in bral osx windows in linux, lahko v dveh particijah. ogledoval sem si gparted pa ne najdem fat32.   a kdo ve kako se temu streže?
<lynxlynxlynx> kje si najdu tako starino
<lynxlynxlynx> če nimaš fat32, poglej če je vfat
<lynxlynxlynx> zzz
<dejko72> ja fat32 je edino kar lahk mac piše gor baje
#ubuntu-si 2013-11-14
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8t41avFuCc
<Pepelka> TRex 600 Helicopter - Amazing Tricks - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Found this on a forum. Amazing video of a talented person flying a remote control helicopter showing off what they can do in the hands of the right person.«
<zdobersek> sestavi.si -- kdo kupoval?
<yang> .prognoza
<jabuk> Pretežno oblačno bo. Zvečer bo na območju Alp začelo snežiti, po nižinah pa deževati. Ob Jadranu bo pihala šibka do zmerna burja, ki se bo v noči na petek spet nekoliko okrepila. Jutri bo oblačno s padavinami, ki bodo močnejše v krajih zahodno od nas. V Alpah bo snežilo, drugod pa večinoma deževalo. Ob severnem Jadranu bo pihala zmerna, pod Velebitom tudi močna burja.
<yang> .napoved
<jabuk> V noči na soboto bodo padavine povsod ponehale.V soboto bo pretežno oblačno, le na Primorskem se bo zjasnilo. Burja bo počasi slabela.V nedeljo bo zmerno do pretežno oblačno, a suho vreme.
<anny> dan
<yang> pozdravljena anny
<anny> o
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: Kako namestiti windowse poleg Minta?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40925/#p40925
<yang> !g osnews.com second operating system hidden in every mobile phone
<yang> .g ubuntu slovenia
<sasa84> jutroooo
<yang> zivjo saska
<yang> net split!
<zdobersek> dz0ny: na kistah, ktere sestavi?
<dz0ny> ce tam kupis sestavljen pc
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> pa nalepko da ne mores prklucit :)
<zdobersek> za nexus 5 gledam
<zdobersek> seveda lahko prlkjucim
<dz0ny> hehe
<sasa84> ooo zdobersek, ooo dz0ny :)
<napsy_> dan
<dz0ny> o sasa84
<dz0ny> dan napsy_
<zdobersek> meh, paypal.
<zdobersek> lp sasa84
<sasa84> dan napsy_ :)
<napsy_> kaku smo?
<sasa84> bo bo
<sasa84> pa ti napsy_ ? :)
<sasa84> si že pridno v službi?
<napsy_> but afcurs
<sasa84> ooooooooooo LiliLemon!!! :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: Ubuntu unity ni več zame :(  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40927/#p40927
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 wtf? :)
<dz0ny> that day in month :)
<CrazyLemon> ah :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RSzKCFkJ-c
<Pepelka> Teletabisi 2 sinhronizirani-PALAĆINKE.mpg - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Teletabisi 1 sinhronizirani-PALAĆINKE.mpg«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny old!
<napsy_> get with the times girlfriend
<sasa84> lol, ne ni ta dan v mesecu dz0ny :P
<anny> auč
<dz0ny> a ko se telebajske gleda?
<sasa84> http://theoatmeal.com/blog/fix_computer
<sasa84> lol
<Pepelka> How to fix any computer - The Oatmeal
<CrazyLemon> copy cat
<sasa84> oooo slax0r :)
<sasa84> slax0rsnack!
<sasa84> ej CrazyLemon , MišiLemon... kok kej manual?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 super!
<sasa84> iz it aut?
<CrazyLemon> že hodi..priden je
<sasa84> oooo
 * sasa84 vsa raznežena
<CrazyLemon> pa praviš da ni tist dan v mesecu..lažnivka
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, takrat sem grumpy :P
<slax0r> who isn't? :P
<slax0r> and
<slax0r> sasa84snack
<sasa84> om nom nom slax0r :)
<sasa84> slax0r, povej ti tetici sasa84 ...kako si? :P
<sasa84> zdobersek, the zdobbie is back!
<slax0r> sasa84: pa, lahk bi blo hujs
<slax0r> lahk bi bil ponedeljek recimo :D
<sasa84> ta al nasledn? :P
<slax0r> any monday is a bad day :P
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: Katero linux distribucijo izbrati  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40928/#p40928
<dz0ny> http://www.zurnal24.si/so-papezu-steti-dnevi-clanek-212180
<Pepelka> So papežu šteti dnevi? - zurnal24
<Pepelka> »Papež Frančišek se je zameril mafiji.«
<zdobersek> Don Benedicto je par klicev opravu
<dz0ny> mhm
<sasa84> joj dz0ny, pa glih zdej, k dela red :P
<dz0ny> jp za ene red za druge problemi
<sasa84> neki časa nazaj sm se menla z nekim škofom... je reku, d je mogoče plus to, ker vsi govorijo, da bo papeža en pospravu... pa da se ga mogoče zarad tega neb upal
<sasa84> tud če umre naravne smrti...bo sumljiv :)
<dz0ny> sploh pa če prej kot prejšnji papež
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: Katero linux distribucijo izbrati  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40929/#p40929
<slax0r> kk se v ubuntu updejta sam en package?
<dz0ny> apt-get install imepaketa
<zdobersek> updejta
 * dz0ny se sprehaja čez 4 leta staro php kodo
<slax0r> a kaksen revert ne obstaja al?
<dz0ny> jezus kaj sem počel
<slax0r> do show!
<zdobersek> sudo $_GET[]?
<dz0ny> zdobersek: ne :)
<dz0ny> cmon
<msevphone> Pozdravi iz bolnce
<dz0ny> zdobersek: pa kak fetiš maš ti kr naprej z sudo :?
<msevphone> Sm biu lih neki operiran
<dz0ny> msevphone: :(
<slax0r> kaj bo pa sudo $_GET[] naredu? :P
<dz0ny> slepič je šel?
<dz0ny> slax0r: nc exec Å¡e manjka
<msevphone> Nope ena cista
<msevphone> Brb
<dz0ny> huh
<slax0r> $_GET je pa ja safe :P
<slax0r> no
<slax0r> lahko v ubuntu revertam upgrejd?
<slax0r> oz. updejt
<zdobersek> dz0ny: daje mi moc
<dz0ny> ne vem
<dz0ny> .pomoč
<dz0ny> .asku revert package upgrade
<jabuk> Please write a comprehensive bug report against the xorg package on launchpad. Updates should never break things. If it happens, it's impor... http://askubuntu.com/questions/70841/how-to-revert-an-update
<slax0r> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer needed
<slax0r> to pomeni da jih bo pobrisal?
<dz0ny> jp
<slax0r> kak ziher je to da niso vec potrebni?
<dz0ny> ko pozenes autoremove
<slax0r> lahko mu kak dopovem naj tega NE pobrise?
<dz0ny> dselect pogugli
<dz0ny> al pa ce rocno pozenes install za vsako
<dz0ny> po jo oznacis da ti ves zakaj mora bit
<slax0r> you lost me...
<dz0ny> :)
<slax0r> sovrazim package managerje ki hocejo avtomaticno resolvat depe :)
<slax0r> lej
<slax0r> to je en star server
<slax0r> in je gor jenkins
<dz0ny> hehe
<slax0r> in ena stara installacija firefoxa
<slax0r> kero moram updejtat
<dz0ny> jaz bi kr chroot sel
<slax0r> in ko dam apt-get install firefox
<dz0ny> debootsrap
<napsy_> o bog
<slax0r> hoce pobrisat en kup paketov ki nihce vec ne ve ce so potrebni ali ne
<napsy_> sam ne s tem
<dz0ny> a chroot?
<dz0ny> sem mel 4 leta star debian
<dz0ny> je bil edni nacin :)
<dz0ny> sori gentoo
<slax0r> woot is debootstrap? :P
<dz0ny> chroot + nov install
<napsy_> en crap od debiana
<dz0ny> ok :)
<dz0ny> napsy_: why such anger?
<napsy_> dz0ny: ko se ze par dni ukvarjam z nasim DEB build serverjem .. in je pain
<dz0ny> jenkins je mel cist polom par dni nazaj
<dz0ny> so ves source zgubil na githubu
<dz0ny> ker je en force pushnu stare zadeve
<idioterna> kko jim je pa to ratal
<dz0ny> :P
<idioterna> aja
<slax0r> kaj pa ce samo package downloadam
<slax0r> in ga installam z dpkg?
<dz0ny> slax0r: tud lahko
<slax0r> oh sweet mother of god
<dz0ny> al pa sam odpakiras
<dz0ny> z ar
<slax0r> upam da ne bom firminega deploy servera zrihtu :D
<dz0ny> jenkins je naceloma en blob v jar
<dz0ny> rabis sam javo
<dz0ny> ff
<dz0ny> pa bo mogoce kej sral
<dz0ny> jaz mam sedaj prakso da vse dam v docker
<dz0ny> sploh te we shit all around appe
<dz0ny> napsy_: a za tiste naprave uporabljate debian
<dz0ny> zakaj ne chromeos deploymenta?
<napsy_> dz0ny: deployment server mamo DEB, je pa ubuntu
<napsy_> ce bi blo po mojem bi naredil drugc
<dz0ny> aha :)
<napsy_> sj ko dela je kul, ko pa faila kj je pa suffer
<napsy_> sm se vedno za distribution-agnostic deployment sistem
<dz0ny> static build kjer okol posiljas binary blobe
<dz0ny> bonus je ce je bdiff
<napsy_> to so tut moje mokre sanje
<napsy_> pa xdelta za patche
<dz0ny> one word coreos :)
<napsy_> v bistvu bi se naredu zravn bittorent disteribucijo binaryjov
<napsy_> distribucijo*
<dz0ny> mhm tud to ma coreos
<dz0ny> pa se en pa se ne spomnim zdej
<dz0ny> razlika je da coreos uporablja orodja od googla
<dz0ny> ceprov za bittorent je treba kr resurse met
<dz0ny> ne vem ce je smisleno za male naprave
<napsy_> bi mel kot 'ready feature'
<napsy_> za vsak slucaj :)
<zdobersek> debootstrap <3
<slax0r> apt-get download && dpkg -i did the trick :)
<slax0r> leeroy jenkins se laufa naprej, yay
<CrazyLemon> untill next update :>
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: glede na to da je bil ff se verzija 11
<slax0r> mislis da je to kdo updatal?
<dz0ny> slax0r: to je za selenium?
<slax0r> dz0ny: jenkins je deploy manager
<slax0r> in ja prek tega laufamo potem selenium teste z phpunit
<slax0r> ki zalaufa ff
<slax0r> in na stari verziji ffja neke stvari ne delajo kot bi morale
<slax0r> zato sem moral updejtat
<dz0ny> :)
<zdobersek> http://w3cmemes.tumblr.com/image/66962528826
<Pepelka> W3C Memes: Photo
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Possible Changes In Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/9d2x42TIf1E/possible-changes-in-ubuntu-1404-lts.html
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Tablet Will be ‘Key Focus’ During Ubuntu 14.04 LTS Cycle  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/fLNlFncnJWA/ubuntu-tablet-will-key-focus-ubuntu-14-04-lts-cycle
<CrazyLemon> lol
<dz0ny> tv, phone, tablet
<dz0ny> is fridge next?
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo da je key focus na tablet..medtem ko ubuntu "touch" Å¡e ni na voljo za telefone :)
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlOaxe5C2nE
<Pepelka> World's First Kim Jong-un Impersonator Wows Onlookers In Hong Kong - YouTube
<Pepelka> »World's First Kim Jong-un Impersonator Wows Onlookers In Hong Kong SUBSCRIBE: http://bit.ly/Oc61Hj A MILD-mannered musician has become the world's first prof...«
<dz0ny> aww https://github.com/icy/pacapt
<Pepelka> icy/pacapt · GitHub
<Pepelka> »pacapt - A wrapper for all Linux/Unix package managers«
<slax0r> kak lahk odas all package managers
<slax0r> pokrijes pa komaj 4-5 distribucij :)
<marko-_-> slax0r, sej se lahko tu meniva
<marko-_-> glej v čem je problem, bom pastebinal kodo
<slax0r> no daj
<marko-_-> verjamem, da je v nekaterih primerih grda koda in mogoče celo nesmiselna
<marko-_-> samo se učim, tak da probaj spregledat to
<marko-_-> http://pastebin.com/ctQ99TYy
<Pepelka> [PHP] <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.or - Pastebin.com
<marko-_-> tam v formu imam select
<marko-_-> Å¡tudent imam, da je pre-selectano
<marko-_-> kako bi naredil, da ko izberem dijak, pa submittam formo, da ostane dijak selectan, ne pa Å¡tudent nazaj
<marko-_-> pač v primeru, da ne vneseš dobre podatke, veš
<slax0r> prvo daj sumnike ven iz value itd. pravzaprav povsod sumnike ven, razen pri tistem kar je dejansko prikazano
<slax0r> ne razumem pa kaj mislis pre-selected?
<slax0r> ah ze vidim
<marko-_-> pre-selected je to, da mam atribut
<slax0r> na prvem loadu da je selectan
<marko-_-> select="selected"
<marko-_-> jaja
<marko-_-> aha ok
<marko-_-> sem si mislil to s Å¡umniki
<slax0r> ja, samo to ne bo reslo tega problema
<marko-_-> vem ja:D
<slax0r> moras preverit ce ni post, je student avtomatsko selected
<marko-_-> zakaj ni ista rešitev kot pri radio inputu?
<marko-_-> aha
<slax0r> ce je post se pa preveri ce je res student bil selected ali ne
<slax0r> prej if($_POST...
<marko-_-> aaaaha
<slax0r> bi jaz dal $student = false;
<marko-_-> kapiram
<slax0r> v if ($_POST...
<marko-_-> samo veš kaj zdaj recimo mi ni jasno?
<marko-_-> prej sem celi čas pisal php kodo od zgoraj, vidiš ne?
<slax0r> bi pa dal $student = ($_POST['student'] === 'student) ? true : false;
<marko-_-> zdaj pa tu med html tagi
<marko-_-> kaj to mora nujno bit med taggi?
<slax0r> v html pa potem preverjas ce je $student true, je selected, ce ne pa ni
<slax0r> v bistvu ne, ponavadi se php skripte locijo na logiko in izpise, se ne mesa tega dvojega v en fajl
<marko-_-> glej zdaj bi tak
<marko-_-> 	if (!isset($_POST['gumb']))//torej dokler ni pritisnjen gumb submit
<marko-_-> in pol tukaj not, da je selectan Å¡tudent
<slax0r> http://codepad.viper-7.com/fqd11J
<slax0r> pa preverjaj ce so stvari settane itd
<marko-_-> hehe hvala sam to je malo preveč napredno že :D
<slax0r> nix, picim kuci
<slax0r> ajd
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [Xubuntu] Težava pri nameščanju 32 bitne verzije  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40930/#p40930
<maxipin> o sasa84
<sasa84> oj maxipin :)
<maxipin> kako kaj?
<maxipin> Si začela kodat? (vir linkedin ) :D
<sasa84> maxipin, če sem začela kodat? zakaj? :)
<sasa84> maxipin, a sva linkedin buddya? :D
<idioterna> sasa84: znanje programiranja v 21. stoletju je analogno znanju postevanke v 19. stoletju.
<idioterna> pa znanju izpolnjevanja obrazcev v 20.
<dz0ny> anglezi bodo mel drugo leto obvezno od prvega razreda
<dz0ny> logika, programiranje ...
<dz0ny> also https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BZC3UhXIYAAm4Qh.jpg
<sasa84> dz0ny, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctCGA0VVaak
<Pepelka> NOAH Official Trailer [HD] - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Official Trailer of NOAH movie starring Russel Crowe ! Join us on Facebook http://facebook.com/FreshMovieTrailers From Academy-Award nominated director Darre...«
<maxipin> sasa84: sva linked buddy-ja ja ;)
<sasa84> aronofsky je mal menju žanr :P
<sasa84> maxipin, a ja?
<sasa84> maxipin, veš kaj je smešn... mam d sm phd student iz neke svete znanosti, pol me pa folk kr endorsa za gimo, linux, ubuntu,... :P
<sasa84> kdor pogleda moj profil mu ni nč jasn
<dz0ny> no dej pokaz
<maxipin> zakaj mu ni nič jasno?
<dz0ny> sej likendin je en tak velik spyware
<dz0ny> za moje pojme
<sasa84> kaj dz0ny ? kakšen dokaz?
<maxipin> sasa84: saj ti bi pa ja lahko bila en kul sys admin ;)
<maxipin> dz0ny: si.linkedin.com/pub/saša-batistič/66/b98/932
<sasa84> maxipin, jst sm n00b :)
<sasa84> uf, morm slikco menat...zdj mam dalš laske :P
<maxipin> sasa84: če bi bila n00b, potem nebi uporabljala irc-a ;)
<dz0ny> hm dejavu
<sasa84> dz0ny, ?
<sasa84> maxipin, mi smo generacija irca :p
<dz0ny> nekje sem te v irl vidu
<dz0ny> al is pa ful nekomu podobna
<maxipin> dz0ny: jaz pa te danes čisto nič ne zastopim :D
<maxipin> Preveč cvička :D ?
<sasa84> maxipin, tisti dnevi v mesecu...
<marko-_-> z linkedin se veliki biznis meni norčujejo :D
<marko-_-> kao "he's on linkedin, bwaha"
<sasa84> dz0ny, hm...
<dz0ny> jp to je moj pogled ^^
<dz0ny> na linkedin
<maxipin> marko-_-: maš linkedin acc?
<sasa84> dej slikco, d vidm, če je možn, da se od kje poznava
<marko-_-> maxipin, ner
<marko-_-> ne*
<marko-_-> sasa84, od kod si ti? Meni se tudi zdiš neverjetno znana
<marko-_-> res
<sasa84> lol marko-_- :)
<marko-_-> ja res
<marko-_-> mogoče sva bla na fejsbuku prijatelja?
<marko-_-> ne vem
<marko-_-> ampak zdiš se mi precej znana
<maxipin> marko-_-: valda da ti je, če je pa sys admin ;)
<marko-_-> :D
<marko-_-> pa Å¡e blondinka povrh
<marko-_-> rawr
<sasa84> lol
<dz0ny> sasa84: jaz to gledam http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Itwhmr6Od4k
<Pepelka> American Horror Story Season 3: Coven Promos/Teasers/Trailers Collection (HD) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »American Horror Story Season 3: Coven Promo Preview Trailer Teaser American Horror Story 3x01 Promo/Preview American Horror Story Season 3 Promo American Hor...«
<dz0ny> noah ni za mene
<sasa84> marko-_-, a nisva bla midva fb frenda?
<sasa84> ti si tam nekje iz ormoža, ljutomera,...?
<marko-_-> verjetno samo nimam že nekaj časa fejsbuka tako da ne morem preverit
<sasa84> lendave?
<marko-_-> ljutomera, da
<sasa84> ja ja :)
<sasa84> we were fb friends :P
<sasa84> a zdej te ni več gor?
<marko-_-> ja
<marko-_-> on s sexy bradico
<marko-_-> ja. ena 2 mesca nazaj sem se dol vzel, ker me je zanimalo če rabim. Ful se preštima. Moraš informacije drugod iskat
<marko-_-> pa najbolj me muči skupina za faks... nekoč smo še meli vse preko gmail skupin zdaj pa je vse na fejsu
<marko-_-> in moram kolegom preko mobija težit, če mi pošlejo na mail
<sasa84> marko-_-, fb je super, da zveš, ktera je rodila, ktera se je poročila ipd :P
<marko-_-> haha saj :D
<idioterna> zakaj bi pa to hotu vedet
<sasa84> ampak ker jst na fb najraj igrce špilam, pol pride tko ene 2 let za mano, da una že 2 let ne hod več s tistim...in izpadem totalno tele v družbi :P
<marko-_-> če je še na marketu
<idioterna> ce je na fb ni v konkurenci.
<idioterna> mislm valda noces met karkol s tako k ma fb profil
<idioterna> ane sasa84
<sasa84> ja idioterna, še nikol nism hodila s kšno, k ma fb profil :P
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> js tut ne
<maxipin> idoterna: kaj je narobe s fb-jem?
<maxipin> your sentence not makeing sense
<idioterna> kdorkoli se strinja s pogoji uporabe facebooka je idiot.
<idioterna> verjamem pa, da jih nihce se ni prebral :)
<maxipin> Valda
<maxipin> Pa moreš biti tudi malo prijazen, pa facebooku prispevati kaj podatkov
<maxipin> Itak vsak ve zakaj kaj je potem z njimi
<marko-_-> facebook je še ena internetna pošast izmed mnogih, katere bi se mogli izogibati
<marko-_-> ampak kot majoneza, je to težko. Ker je neverjetno dobra in paše povsod
<marko-_-> zato pa smo debeli
<CrazyLemon> speak for yourself fatty
<CrazyLemon> :>
<maxipin> hahahahahah
<marko-_-> :D
<maxipin> CrazyLemon: tvoja izjava je bila na mestu
<CrazyLemon> in majoneza je res fajn :)
<marko-_-> drugače nisem več debel, shujšal sem preko 35 kil fuck yes
<maxipin> svaka ti čast, jaz jih še morem
<marko-_-> ej meni so samo začele it kile dol, ko sem prišel v zvezo pa začel jest bolj raznoliko. Doma sem živel od mesa in sendvičov
<marko-_-> in pol so kile samo začele padat. Nobena posebna dieta ali pa trening
<marko-_-> just got lucky
<maxipin> Aha si že predstavljam kako to zgleda :D
<marko-_-> pa vse to je trajalo samo 5-6 mescev nekje. Prav nemrem verjet. Pa zdaj že kako leto pa pol držim 78 kg
<marko-_-> samo še mam vedno body fat, viden na trebuhu in "love handles"-ih. Tak da tega se še treba rešit :D
<maxipin> začni buildat
<maxipin> Ej limonca, a ti kolesariš kaj tudi po zimi?
<CrazyLemon> maxipin ne :)
<CrazyLemon> pozimi se redim
<CrazyLemon> ker je tako mati narava želela od samega začetka
<maxipin> sol in sneg nista preveč dobra za kolo ane?
<LorD_DDooM> Saj ima karbonca
<CrazyLemon> ni toliko snega tu
<CrazyLemon> je pa burja večja težava
<CrazyLemon> grem pa ta vikend na zadnjo turco \o/
<maxipin> pri nas je pa sneg, vbistvu kar precej snega
<maxipin> pa bi vseno rad bicikliral po zimi
<maxipin> Pa se malo bojim kaj bodo ležaji rekli
<CrazyLemon> maxipin pejt v fitness na spining :)
<maxipin> pa ostali vitalni deli
<maxipin> CrazyLemon: tisto je booring
<CrazyLemon> toplo je pa Å¡e kaka prijetna dama se najde :)
<sasa84> lol
<maxipin> Limonca dej dej….. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnin9nhsOzE
<Pepelka> Prva vožnja po snegu, (zima 2009/10) - YouTube
<maxipin> tole je zanimivo
<maxipin> ne pa fitnes, pa ravno po snegu je užitek ;)
<CrazyLemon> maxipin pol ne vem kaj te skrbijo deli
<CrazyLemon> :)
<maxipin> Super bi bilo, če nebi bilo problema s tem ;)
<CrazyLemon> kupi si ponija :)
<CrazyLemon> pol te ne bo skrbelo
<maxipin> ga imam
<CrazyLemon> no..problem solved
<maxipin> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZHNLIXWpNw
<Pepelka> Ktrak winter mountain bike at Sunday River ski resort/ with Fred Garbo - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Ktrack is a universal tracted rear drive kit that will transform your mountain bike into the ultimate all terrain riding machine. .. We have 2«
<maxipin> tole je rešitev problema ;)
<CrazyLemon> http://blog.exploring.si/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/kanarski-otoki.png         tole je rešitev
<marko-_-> maxipin, delam to, sam to ne pomaga. Zdaj zadnje leto sem tolko padel v prehrano pa fitnes da ne morem verjet, kako zakomplicirano je to vse skup
<marko-_-> pač ne pomaga pri izgubi maščobe glih preveč
<marko-_-> najbolj enostavno je začnet ene 500kalorij manj zauživat, kot si prej, pa se vagat in merit maščobo. Kile bodo itak padale, sam moraš balancirat, tako da več kot kilo na teden ne zgubiš
<marko-_-> body fat pa bo Å¡el dol
<marko-_-> drugače pa tisti ki mate resne probleme prečekirajte Paleo dieta
<marko-_-> dejansko ni dieta sploh
<marko-_-> pač tisti ko ve, če rabi, bo že poguglal. Legendarna zadeva je to :D
<maxipin> Vse kul, samo ko se je treba odpovedat sladkarijam
<marko-_-> to je jeba. Niti mi ne omenjaj
<dz0ny> http://imgur.com/gallery/zChSf
<Pepelka> Fuck. - Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur is home to the web's most popular image content, curated in real time by a dedicated community through commenting, voting and sharing.«
<marko-_-> obožujem kinder bueno
<marko-_-> posebej ob takih večernih časih kot zdaj
<marko-_-> pred pc-jom lepo
<maxipin> jaz pa obožujem čokolado, ko kaj delam pa me zajebava v glavo
<marko-_-> samo sem opazil, da lahko sladkarij jem kolko čem. Nikoli se ne zredim od tega, res nikoli. Samo postanem počasen, siten, napihnjen
<marko-_-> nejevoljni... brez energije
<marko-_-> čokolada še ni tak napačna
<marko-_-> samo v dobrih merah
<maxipin> Ma jaz bi moral ravno to ukinit, pa bi bilo super...
<marko-_-> probaj paleo dieto :D Tam je dovoljeno jesti koliko hočeš in kdaj hočeš. Edina restrikcija je to, da ješ kot "pračloveki"
<marko-_-> ne dobesedno seveda
<marko-_-> ampak iste sestavine
<maxipin> http://www.planet-lepote.com/paleo-dieta
<Pepelka> Paleo dieta - kaj je in kako se je lotiti?
<Pepelka> »Paleo dieta lahko pomaga pri napihnjenosti, aknah, alergijah in migrenah, poleg tega pa pomaga tudi pri hujšanju. Vse to so dobri razlogi, da se odločite za takšen način prehranjevanja.«
<maxipin> TUKAJ PIŠE DRUGAČE
<marko-_-> recimo nekoč niso meli kmetov, ni blo polj polnih pšenic in nasploh polno energijsko nabite hrane
<maxipin> sry caps lock
<marko-_-> glede česa?
<marko-_-> čokolade?
<marko-_-> nisem govoril to v zvezi s paleo dieto
<maxipin> ja čokolade :D
<marko-_-> torej ješ meso, jajca, zelenjavo, sadja
<marko-_-> predstavlaj si človeka v afriki
<marko-_-> isto ješp
<marko-_-> ko sem gledal forume - slovenske ali angleške pa slike
<marko-_-> pa v kolkem času jim je body fat padel
<marko-_-> nisem mogel verjet
<marko-_-> pa zdravniki pravijo da je totalno zdravo
<maxipin> v afriki? Kebab :D
<marko-_-> v junglah
<marko-_-> :D
<marko-_-> saj veš kaj mislim...
<marko-_-> :D
<marko-_-> http://minimalist.si/tag/dieta/
<Pepelka> Manj je več » dieta
<Pepelka> »enostavno je vedno najboljše«
<marko-_-> evo poscrollaj dol, kar vse lahko ješ
<marko-_-> na paleo d ieti
<marko-_-> maš seznam
<maxipin> aha
<marko-_-> meso, jajca, morski sadeži, zelenjava, sadje, oreški in semena, olja in masti...
<marko-_-> kot ljudje pred kmetijsko revolucijo
<marko-_-> katera je prinesla polja energijsko polno nabite hrane
<marko-_-> ki te napolni, človek pa je itak
<marko-_-> ne ponuca
<marko-_-> pa čim bolj v surovem stilu je priporočljivo to vse jest
<marko-_-> pa v čim bolj*
<marko-_-> sam jaz recimo obožujem testenine in mi je mega težko pa prav vem, da se bom enkrat moral prekršit
<maxipin> Jao, kje mam pa jaz čas tole pripravljat
<marko-_-> bom se slikal, pa pol spet februarja
<marko-_-> da te zmotiviram :P
<maxipin> super!
<maxipin> tnx
<yang> marko-_-: kaj bos sel med vegane ?
<marko-_-> ne
<marko-_-> glih obratno
<marko-_-> :D
<marko-_-> prej sem manj mesa jedel, kot bom zdaj s tem
<marko-_-> ej malo sem pozabil slovenščino zdaj v tem trenutku
<marko-_-> aha sem že skužilč
<marko-_-> sem že hotel vprašat če sem dobro stavek napisal na forum lol
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: [Xubuntu] Težava pri nameščanju 32 bitne verzije  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40931/#p40931
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [Xubuntu] Težava pri nameščanju 32 bitne verzije  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40932/#p40932
<idioterna> ja js nimam fb profila in ga nic ne pogresam
<CrazyLemon> kako pa naj bi pogrešal nekaj česar nisi nikoli imel?
<yang> kako ga bos pogresal, ce ga se nis nikol uporabljal
<yang> krades mi besede CrazyLemon
<yang> ;)
<CrazyLemon> yang slow fingers
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: [Xubuntu] Težava pri nameščanju 32 bitne verzije  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40933/#p40933
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: Katero linux distribucijo izbrati  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40934/#p40934
<dz0ny> lol
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: Katero linux distribucijo izbrati  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40935/#p40935
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: Izkušnje z Ubuntu Touch  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40936/#p40936
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: Brezžična kartica  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40937/#p40937
<idioterna> o
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: Katero linux distribucijo izbrati  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40938/#p40938
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: Izkušnje z Ubuntu Touch  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40939/#p40939
<anny> uz maršala tita, junačkoga sina...
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<idioterna> kaj bi mi brez njega
<idioterna> za zelezno zaveso pull rdeco peso.
<anny> ja....stric mi je pripovedoval, kako so na mladinskih brigadah pulili čebulo po nekih njivah v Vojvodini
<idioterna> men pa mama kako so mel orgije
<idioterna> pa kadil travo
<CrazyLemon> po njivah v vojvodini?
<idioterna> ne mislm da nekje v gorskem kotarju
<idioterna> eno cesto so delal, je pa niso dokoncal
<idioterna> i wonder why
<anny> nič čudnega
<anny> produktivnost ni bila prav na višku
<anny> idioterna, orgije so tudi pri skavtih in tabornikih
<anny> nadaljujejo tradicijo :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: Izkušnje z Ubuntu Touch  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40940/#p40940
<idioterna> podpiram
<anny> tudi jaz
<idioterna> spolno druzenje lajsa druzbene interakcije
<anny> tako je
<yang> ponekod v komunajzerskih mestih se danes castijo titeja http://v4.si/DSC06983.JPG
<anny> edini problem je, če se bodo razmnožili najboljši osebki ali najslabši
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: Katero linux distribucijo izbrati  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40941/#p40941
<idioterna> anny: zakaj je to problem
<idioterna> yang: edin prov
<idioterna> tito je nasa zgodovina.
<anny> je vredno zgodovino častiti?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: Age of Empires II  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40942/#p40942
<yang> idioterna: ti si mal premlad da bi lahko titeja sodil
<idioterna> nope
<idioterna> nikakor pa ni vredno kogarkoli obsojat ker casti zgodovino
<idioterna> yang: ne, nism
<yang> seveda si, ves lahko o njem edino toliko kot si prebral oz. ti je bilo povedanega
<yang> nisi pa zivel leta 1970
<anny> idioterna, vprašanje je, kakšne so značilnosti obojih...recimo da so pri obojih bolj družabni osebki, mogoče tudi bolj duševno zdravi
<anny> čisto možno, da so za računalniki ostali pametnejši
<anny> kaj torej izberemo?
<idioterna> yang: ja in?
<idioterna> yang: a si ti ze skocu na glavo v kup gnoja?
<idioterna> nisi ane
<idioterna> se prav ne mors vedet da je neprijetno?
<idioterna> ne, valda da ne.
<anny> z umankanjem osebne izkušnje ti manjka del informacij
<yang> ja ce ne bi bil nikoli zraven gnoja morda sploh ne bi poznal vonja
<yang> ker pa sem bil pa lahko sklepam da ce bi cel not padel da bi blo malo neprijetno
<yang> nisem bil recimo se nikoli v ameriki, vendar po vseh informacijah lahko marsikaj sklepam o tisti dezeli. ce bi pa dejansko tam bil nekaj casa, bi pa se kaj drugega uvidel recimo
<yang> Lahko bi ugotovil, da je morda cisto prijetna dezelica
<yang> bolj kot tale nasa podalpska
<yang> Ali pa tudi ne, so drzave v katerih sem bil in kjer ne bi zivel
<yang> So pa drzave kjer bi zivel
<yang> oz. se strinjam s tem kar je napisala anny
<yang> verjetno si delcek izkusnje SFRJ dozivel, bil si pionir, mladinec verjetno ne vec in to se spomnim je bila za nas solarje tragedija, prvic ker sploh nismo razumeli zakaj ne bomo postali mladinci hehe
<yang> bila je vedno fajn proslava za 29. november in kaksno dobro kosilo v solski menzi
<idioterna> anny: ne
<idioterna> anny: ce bi blo to res, bi morali v avtosoli vsakega povozit z avtomobilom.
<anny> mešaš hruške in jabolka na svoj stari način
<idioterna> ne
<anny> da
<idioterna> ne, jih ne
<idioterna> osebno izkusnjo komot nadomesti izkusnja tretje osebe
<anny> dve popolnoma nezdružljivi stvari
<anny> izkušnja tretje osebe je personificirana, zato ti poda zelo okrnjeno informacijo
<idioterna> to je odvisno od komunikacije
<yang> idioterna: iskusnja s SFRJ je bila za razlicne lljudi razlicna
<idioterna> yang: in?
<anny> to je drobec informacij, ki ga dobiš...v najboljšem primeru
<yang> to pomeni, da bi ti moral iz svojega izkustva crpati, da bi dobil dejansko mnenje ali je bilo dobro ali slabo
<idioterna> anny: ne, to ni res.
<anny> je res
<idioterna> yang: ne, to ni res.
<idioterna> motita se, oba
<anny> lol
<anny> ne motiva se
<idioterna> seveda se
<anny> ne
<idioterna> ne le, da lahko dobis celo vec informacij
<idioterna> _praviloma_ jih dobis vec
<idioterna> kot tisti, ki je bil vpleten
<idioterna> in da bi dobil mnenje, ali je bilo v jugoslaviji dobro ali slabo, je v resnici bolje, da nisi zivel v njej
<anny> za kaj takega bi moral imeti stike z zelo veliko množico ljudi
<yang> idioterna: to je isto kot da mi ti razlagas v ameriki ali pa v kaksni drugi drzavi, kako ti je bilo tam lepo ko si zivel recimo eno leto
<idioterna> ja, saj jih lahko imas
<yang> jaz pa bi potem sel tja in imel cisto drugo izkusnjo
<idioterna> yang: ne, ni isto
<idioterna> ti si rekel da bi moral ziveti tam, da bi si lahko ustvaril mnenje
<anny> to so še vedno izkušnje, ki z oddaljenostjo od dogodka izgubljajo verodostojnost
<idioterna> ja, ampak ce niso tvoje, vse to veliko lazje upostevas
<idioterna> jaz recimo nisem preizkusil se nobene droge, pa za vecino zelo dobro vem, kako delujejo
<anny> če vprašaš večino, ti bo povedala, kako lepo je bilo, ker so imeli službe in vsak mesec zagotovljen dohodek, pozabiti pa bodo na par nepar dneve in bone za gorivo
<idioterna> precej bolje kot tisti, ki so jih uzivali
<yang> jaz ne bom rekel da je blo dobro al slabo, marsikaj je bilo bolje kot danes, in marsikaj je bilo slabse kot danes...o tem bi lahko diskutirali 2 dni
<anny> ne moreš
<yang> kukr za koga
<idioterna> anny: pa vendarle.
<idioterna> mislim, vsi, ki imajo z drogami veliko izkusenj, mi pritrdijo
<yang> pa na to da je blo treba po kavbojke in po banane cez mejo, ce si sploh imel potni list
<anny> metoda štirih kvadrantov ti pove, koliko veš recimo o sebi
<idioterna> yang: no vidis, jaz pa tocno vem, kako je bilo
<anny> obstaja del, ki ga veš samo ti in drugi ne
<anny> obstaja del, ki ga vedo drugi, sam pa ga ne opaziš
<anny> in slepa pega, o kateri nima nihče pojma
<idioterna> anny: komot so vsi ti deli prazni.
<yang> al pa stari rek, da vsaka palica ima dva konca
<lynxlynxlynx> glup rek
<anny> če bi bili prazni, bi živeli...v jamah?
<anny> daj nehaj
<idioterna> anny: ne, nasprotno
<lynxlynxlynx> manifestacija težnji k binarnosti
<idioterna> bi vsi imeli vse znanje
<anny> o sebi veš najmanj svoje ime
<idioterna> ja, ampak to ni nekaj, kar bi vedel edini.
<idioterna> pravzaprav tvoje ime prvi izvejo drugi.
<anny> to je iz prvega kvadrata - znanje, ki ga imaš ti in drugi
<idioterna> no, potem je vse lahko v tem
<anny> nikoli ni
<idioterna> ja, ampak lahko je.
<idioterna> ni teoreticnega razloga, da ne bi moglo biti
<idioterna> so prakticni, ampak ti so premostljivi
<anny> vsak pameten znanstvenik bo priznal,  da obstaja v njegovi stroki področje, o katerem (še) nihče nima pojma
<idioterna> ja, jasno, ampak to nic ne pomeni
<anny> seveda pomeni
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> nicesar ne implicira
<anny> o tvojihi izkušnjah, pri katerih ni bilo drugih zraven, imaš vedenje samo ti
<idioterna> ce kaj, jaz kvecjemu bolj natancno vem, kaksno je bilo zivljenje v jugoslaviji
<idioterna> kot moja babica, ki je tam zivela.
<anny> o tvojih napakah, ki si jih nočeš priznati ali jih ne vidiš, imajo vedenje drugi
<idioterna> anny: vse to znanje si lahko izmenjas z ljudmi
<idioterna> ni razloga, da si ga ne bi mogel
<anny> lahko predaš okus, ki ga je imela eksotična jed z neznanimi začimbami nekje v tuji deželi?
<anny> ne moreš
<anny> grem spat, ker moram jutri vstat
<anny> ln
<yang> lahko noc, tudi jaz grem
<idioterna> seveda lahko
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: prodam povnilec za baterije in razdelilec internetne mrežne povezave  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40943/#p40943
<dz0ny_> .vrzi
<dz0ny_> cifra || glava
<dz0ny_> kako se recete
<idioterna> hehe
<dz0ny_> joj pozabu geslo hm
<dz0ny_> o/
<dz0ny_> facepalm
<idioterna> geslo za?
<dz0ny_> facepalm
<jabuk> http://www.reactionface.info/sites/default/files/imagecache/Node_Page/images/1314029819767.png
<dz0ny_> idioterna: docker container manager :)
<dz0ny_> .vrzi
<jabuk> glava
<dz0ny_> .aww
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/TBsr7Iq.jpg
<dz0ny_> .plosk
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/YfrikPR.gif
<dz0ny_> :)
<idioterna> fja kuga si pa s psom delu
<dz0ny_> came from reddit
<dz0ny_> bi moglo bit ok
<sasa84_> poglejte film silver lining playbook
<sasa84_> linings*
<dz0ny_> sasa84_: old
<dz0ny_> mislim smo že
<dz0ny_> a zdej si pol v romantish mode :)?
<sasa84_> lol
<sasa84_> ja dz0ny_, zdej maš šanse, če povabš na kofe :P
<sasa84_> čez 6 let bom official milf :P
<dz0ny_> huh
<dz0ny_> rly
<dz0ny_> poroka na obzorju
<sasa84_> lol :D
<dz0ny_> .yt Volvo Trucks - The Epic Split feat. Van Damme
<jabuk> Volvo Trucks - The Epic Split feat. Van Damme (Live Test 6)(ena minuta) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7FIvfx5J10 ♥16,558 ▶265,118
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: wifi usb adakter sprejmnik wifi signala ter hkrati oddajnik?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40944/#p40944
<sasa84_> ta hudo :D
<sasa84_> hugo
<dz0ny_> cist je not padu :)
<sasa84_> o Å¡it
<sasa84_> prvo mal gledam ap tko...wtf kr neki
<sasa84_> pol pa vidm naprej... :)
<idioterna> sasa84_: kaj pa bo cez 6 let?
<sasa84_> milfica bom idioterna :P
<sasa84_> ok, verjetno brez i-ja :P
<idioterna> ja sej
<idioterna> sasa84_: kaj te bo nardil v m
<dz0ny_> sasa84_: http://octodex.github.com/images/momtocat.png
<sasa84_> v m idioterna ?
<sasa84_> lol dz0ny_ ...ne vem, če bo tko :P
<idioterna> sasa84_: a bos mama?
<dz0ny_> kaj v 6 letih je 3 cist doable, a ni?
<sasa84_> če smo že pr tem... prvo treba najdt še enga solidnga za zravn, d ti pomaga otroke narest :P
<idioterna> za to obstajajo banke, mene sam zanima ce mas resno plan v 6 letih delat froce
<idioterna> kok si pa zdej stara?
<idioterna> js zlo toplo priporocam pred 30. letom ce je logisticno izvedljivo
<idioterna> torej ce si zelis otrok pa mas dependencyje zrihtane
<sasa84_> idioterna, niti nimam plana delat otrok :)
<sasa84_> zdej sem 29...too late :P
<idioterna> ja kaj pa bo cez 6 let pol da bos milf
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_
<CrazyLemon> http://builds.ubuntu-manual.org/builds/ubuntu-manual-sl.pdf
<CrazyLemon> še sveža kopija!
<idioterna> k to naceloma pomen "mother i'd like to fuck" pa me zanima kaj bo cez 6 let da bos mother and/or desirable :)
<sasa84_> hahah, lol idioterna :)
<sasa84_> auč CrazyLemon , tole pa je hot!!!!
<dz0ny_> zihr je ze zdej hot sam fant ji premal govori da je :)
<sasa84_> dz0ny_, od kje pa teb, d mam fanta? :P
<dz0ny_> NSA
<sasa84__> kr skenslal me ej :P
<sasa84__> ej dz0ny_ ...bom pa začela v BP hodt, če mi boš ti to govoru :P
<sasa84__> dz0ny_ je kr tih :P
<sasa84__> šibam pančat zdej...ura je poldne
<sasa84__> pridni bodte
<sasa84__> nočk
#ubuntu-si 2013-11-15
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: wifi usb adapter sprejmnik wifi signala ter hkrati oddajnik?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40945/#p40945
<yang> FC> https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/1393712_10151994395874255_1191862260_n.jpg
<yang> .napoved
<jabuk> V nedeljo bo delno jasno, po nižinah v notranjosti Slovenije pa bo zjutraj in dopoldne, ponekod pa večino dneva, megla ali nizka oblačnost. V ponedeljek bo zmerno do pretežno oblačno in povečini brez padavin.
<napsy_> dan
<yang> jutro
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: [Xubuntu] Težava pri nameščanju 32 bitne verzije  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40946/#p40946
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> http://thecodinglove.com/post/45430008718/when-the-new-guy-accidentally-unplug-my-computer-with
<Pepelka> the_coding_love(); - when the new guy accidentally unplug my computer with his foot
<Pepelka> »when the new guy accidentally unplug my computer with his foot - /* by juanma baiu */«
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: wifi usb adapter sprejmnik wifi signala ter hkrati oddajnik?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40947/#p40947
<slax0r> sasa84snack
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> slax0r, om nom nom :D
<sasa84> povej slax0r, miši, a si lepo pančal?
<slax0r> seveda :)
<slax0r> pa ti duso? :)
<sasa84> tud, tud :)
<sasa84> like a baby :P
<slax0r> hehe :)
<idioterna> sasa84: ucer si zamudla pomoje
<idioterna> 00:04< sasa84_> dz0ny_, od kje pa teb, d mam fanta? :P
<idioterna> 00:06< dz0ny_> NSA
<idioterna> k te je pol skipal dol
<sasa84> to sm vidla :P
<idioterna> no pol se mors kr z njimi zment da majo napacne podatke
<sasa84> ooooo CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> lp
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [Xubuntu] Težava pri nameščanju 32 bitne verzije  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40948/#p40948
<dz0ny_> dan
<yang> zivho dzony
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rosebikes.com/products/topoffers/        če koga zanima.. 50% popust na vse
<Pepelka> Top offers offers at the cycling shop Rose Bikes UK
<Pepelka> »Buy Top offers: bike items in Top offers. Constant generous discounts, changing special offers of the day and top special offers at Rose Versand.«
<yang> crazylemon kolesarska sezona je mimo
<CrazyLemon> yang za tiste ki so končali sezono pomeni da morajo nabavit stuff za novo :>
<yang> ja zdaj se splaca v posezonski razprodaji
<slax0r> http://thecodinglove.com/post/54697744326/when-the-site-crashes-on-friday-at-5pm
<Pepelka> the_coding_love(); - when the site crashes on friday at 5pm
<Pepelka> »when the site crashes on friday at 5pm - /* by lucas */«
<dz0ny_> .pomoč
<sasa84> jst se nism Å¡e nikol pelala s cestnim biciklom :$
<sasa84> tole...specijalko :P
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gS4lEG4QOAc
<Pepelka> Pelador UFC Khabib Nurmagomedov entrenaba con un OSO de pequeño - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Increible pero cierto pero el ruso Khabib desde que era un pequeño ya entrenaba con un OSO, por algo su record actual es de 21 victorias y 0 derrotas. Ha sid...«
<sasa84> oooooo zdobersek :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: Age of Empires II  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40949/#p40949
<dz0ny_> hm a moram točno verzijo paketa vedet za debconf-set-selections ?
<dz0ny_> recmo ce izberem meta paket
<dz0ny_> velja tud za tist kr se nanaša?
<dz0ny_>                                                                    |^ odvisnost
<sasa84> o dz0ny_ :P
 * sasa84 si popravi frizuro
<dz0ny_> o sasa
<dz0ny_> nope
<dz0ny_> grrr
<sasa84> haha :D
<sasa84> ej, mate že sneg?
<dz0ny_> ne :)
 * dz0ny_ se prekriža
<dz0ny_> sam Å¡e tega se manjka
<sasa84> hm... jst tud neb Å¡e kidala, ker smo Å¡ele novembra :P
<zdobersek> lani je bil oktober
<zdobersek> letos se marec
<slax0r> a sneg?
<slax0r> letos je bil se maja -.-
<dz0ny_> letos smo narocil manj
<zdobersek> pol bi pa rad vidu idiota, k je lani narocu
<CrazyLemon> http://www.telekom.si/zasebni-uporabniki/mobiteli-in-naprave/mobiteli/lg-nexus-5
<Pepelka> Telekom Slovenije mobitel-prikaz
<CrazyLemon> http://retardo.dk/videos.php?id=6948    tole pa je ugly..really ugly.. rated PG13
<Pepelka> Skud med slangeb�sse g�r helt galt
<dz0ny_> https://www.shadertoy.com/view/4dsGWB
<Pepelka> Shadertoy BETA
<Pepelka> »Shadertoy, GLSL shaders through WebGL«
<dz0ny_> hm aura in chrome is fast
<dz0ny_> 30 fps vs 60 fps
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: a wayland se ze kje uporablja
<dz0ny_> al je se vedno tech demo
<zdobersek> AFAIK se ni distribucije
<zdobersek> GNOME 3.12 bi ze naj bil Wayland-ready
<zdobersek> torej najbrz tud naslednja verzija Fedore
<zdobersek> pa Ubuntu 14.10 po vsej verjetnosti
<sasa84> ah ja...
<idioterna> reci, dete, kaj te tare?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: Izkušnje z Ubuntu Touch  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40950/#p40950
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Xubuntu Looks To Community for 14.04 Wallpaper Set  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/_x85fvyq1xQ/xubuntu-14-04-wallpaper-contest-kicks
<sasa84> parapapapaaaam
<LorD_DDooM> 'sup party people
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: Izkušnje z Ubuntu Touch  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40951/#p40951
<sasa84> oooo LorD_DDooM :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: Izkušnje z Ubuntu Touch  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40952/#p40952
<idioterna> o sasa84
<sasa84> http://imgur.com/w9bfnq4
<Pepelka> For all you female motorcyclists - Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur is home to the web's most popular image content, curated in real time by a dedicated community through commenting, voting and sharing.«
<sasa84> živjo idioterna
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 si prečekirala manual??
<sasa84> not yet
<sasa84> mislm...nism celga prebrala :)
<yang> At Christie's in New York City, Francis Bacon's Three Studies of Lucian Freud sells for US$142.4 million, a record price for a work of art sold at auction.
<sasa84> na hitr sm Å¡la skoz...
<yang> kok majo to eni dnarja za stran metat
<yang> namest da bi reveze nahranli
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a ga mormo še 1x orto počekirat?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 of course
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, se pol še 1x po seznamu pofočkamo? :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 am..dodal sm tam Notes
<CrazyLemon> tam spadajo pripombe glede oblike
<CrazyLemon> in če kakšna fotka ni ravno na svojem mestu
<CrazyLemon> da bo pol tist ki bo buildal vedu kaj mora popravit
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lahko dodaš "2. Pregled" stolpec ja :)
<sasa84> oki doki
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 aja..pa pripombe morajo bit v angleščini af kors :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: wifi usb adapter sprejmnik wifi signala ter hkrati oddajnik?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40953/#p40953
<sasa84> done CrazyLemon !
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a je kšn deadline?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 naah
<sasa84> oki doki
<CrazyLemon> sam pač vse mora bit top notch.. ker bodo pol šli v knjigo - če bo kdo naroču :)
<CrazyLemon> +prevodi
<sasa84> our 2nd book CrazyLemon :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 2nd? :)
<CrazyLemon>  "our" ? :)
<sasa84> manual 13.04 je bil tud natisnjen :P
<CrazyLemon> true
<CrazyLemon> ampak je tudi tisti model iz dolenjske nekaj tiskal a ni? torej 3rd at least :)
<sasa84> :)))
<sasa84> ubuntu.si priročniki bodo kmal tiskani zravn slovenskih klasikov :P
<CrazyLemon> torej zravn slovenskih novic dobiš še priročnik? :>
<sasa84> in čez 50 let se bodo o teb učil CrazyLemon ... hodil boš po osnovnih šolah in bral knjige
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 vrtcih! to je moja ciljna skupina
<sasa84> ne CrazyLemon, to bo izhajal zravn dnevnika!
<sasa84> hm...ok
<CrazyLemon> mlade varuške :p
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a ti nis bil nikol v vrtcu? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne!
<CrazyLemon> (for real)
<sasa84> prej boš nabasu mlado tršico, kt mlado vzgojiteljco :P
<CrazyLemon> v mali Å¡oli samo :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jst tud nism hodila v vrtec...me ej ena gospa pazila :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lažeš! še na cicibanove urice smo hodil :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 hm.. ne.. sj so vzgojiteljce.. nečak ima nekaj takih :)
<sasa84> ^^
<CrazyLemon> pa bivša sošolka je tudi vzgojiteljca pa dela v vrtcu
<sasa84> a niso bolš tršice?
<CrazyLemon> tršice so zdaj že konkretno v letih
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: League of Legends  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40954/#p40954
<zdobersek> LoL? y no dota2?
<anny> čer
<johnnyyy> ojla
<anny> o žoni2
<Sky[x]> lp
<sasa84> o anny
<anny> o sasa84
<anny> kako kaj doktorat?
<sasa84> delam na tem :D
<sasa84> moj spoštovani mentor pa zmer reče "ne misli, da maš 4 leta časa!" ;:D
<sasa84> čeprav ag dejansko imam :P
<sasa84> ga*
<sasa84> nč...šibam jst ;)
<sasa84> pridni bodte
<sasa84> čafči :D
<anny> čao
<CrazyLemon> se vidi da je že v letih.. že pred 10. gre spat
<anny> hmmmm
<anny> CrazyLemon, ti pa pred 10. ne vstaneš!
<CrazyLemon> anny 10 zvečer? vstanem!
<anny> pred 10. zjutraj te ni nikoli gor
<CrazyLemon> če me ni tu gor ne pomeni da spim :)
<anny> ooo, vemo, kako to gre
<anny> seveda spiš
<CrazyLemon> ma pojma nimate! pojma!
<anny> sej s spanjem  ni nič narobe
<anny> če ga rabiš, ga rabiš
<CrazyLemon> anny http://www.gregafingi.blogspot.com/2012_03_01_archive.html  ti maš 101 cilj.. to je pa moj cilj.. enkrat s kolesom do atlantika :)
<Pepelka> Pa ne Å¡e en kolesarski blog?!: marec 2012
<anny> super!
<anny> vsakemu svoje, pa bo svet lepši
<anny> kdaj greš na pot?
<CrazyLemon> anny enkrat! Å¡e preden bom fotr :p
<anny> uf
<anny> pol maš še čas
<CrazyLemon> mhm :D
<anny> sam ne predolg čakat
<anny> k pol s froci na hrbtu bo težje :)
<CrazyLemon> al pa bodo dodatna motivacija!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<anny> in dodatna kilaža za dodatne mišice!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: po tem lahko pa zacnes razmisljat o DOSu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a da bom drug računalničar k je zmagal na DOSu? :>
<anny> Dirka okrog slovenije?
<CrazyLemon> anny ja
<zdobersek> that's the spirit!
<anny> kdo je bil prvi?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a greš v dvojicah? :D
<CrazyLemon> anny mitja! :)
<zdobersek> baje bojo zdej cetvorcki tud
<anny> mitko?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek mhm..to sploh ni več zanimivo :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ma ne, lah se vzameva dva zraven
<CrazyLemon> anny mitja rok :)
<anny> rabite koga za motivacijo v spremljevalni ekipi=
<anny> ga poznaš?
<CrazyLemon> anny ne
<CrazyLemon> anny flufferco bi bilo fajn met v ekipi ja :p
 * CrazyLemon hides
 * anny se strinja!
<anny> le da bi bila potem zares mehka kolena...not good
<CrazyLemon> bolš mehka kolena kot trde noge!
<anny> nobeno ni prav kul
<anny> to bi bil konec tekme :)
<anny> eni so naravnost zmešani
<anny> http://www.bolha.com/podarim?nca=1
<Pepelka> Podarim :: bolha.com
<Pepelka> »Podarim - bolha.com«
<CrazyLemon> anny kateri? :)
<anny> mama s 5 otroki...poklicna fehtarica
<CrazyLemon> anny ja.. za enga bi rada tudi mobitel
<anny> pa psp
<CrazyLemon> za druzga ki pa dela izpit za avto(!!) pa bi rada knjigo CPP
<anny> ja
<anny> ma mora biti iphone
<CrazyLemon> normalno..mati želi svojemu sinu samo najboljše!
<upd> babe kwa spet opravljate :)
<Sky[x]> lp
<anny> http://med.over.net/forum5/read.php?151,9061933
<Pepelka> Mati petih otrok ne vidi več izhoda :: Starševski čvek :: MedOverNet (Tema: 9061933)
<Pepelka> »http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/mati-petih-otrok-ne-vidi-vec-izhoda.html Ljubljančanka se je pred petimi leti preselila v Maribor, ves ta čas pa zaman išče službo. Za družino s petimi otroki mora zato zadostovati 680 evrov moževe plače in 250 evrov otroških dodatkov. Ko plačajo najemnino in po«
<anny> ženska je enostavno lena
<anny> pri njej dejansko
<anny> živita samo dva ali trije otroci, dva pa pri bivšem možu
<upd> ah ja sam to izkoriščajo, mal postokaš pa dobiš takoj več
<anny> to je njena spretnost
<CrazyLemon> anny tudi ti nič ne štekaš
<CrazyLemon> mogoče pa se bužci vozijo v bmwju 2008 in ne 2013
<anny> itak da ne
<anny> pišuka, to mora biti pa huuuda travma!
<anny> zdaj se mi je posvetilo
<CrazyLemon> no lepo da jo končno razumeš
<CrazyLemon> a veš kok jo grdo gledajo sosedje v tem starem bmwju
<CrazyLemon> zihr jo obsojajo tako kot si jo ti nekaj minut nazaj
<anny> grem parkirat svoj 20 let star pecikel
<anny> da ne bodo Å¡e mene sosedje grdo gledali
<anny> potem pa v mižale!
<CrazyLemon> kr pejt ja..da te ne bodo obsojal prasci nesramni!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> "Grem naprej, ob poti vprašam enega za pot proti Valencii, pa mi pokaže eno stransko, pa kolo v avto in da bi on mene pelov. Pa dinaros in nakaže fafanje. Hm, ne hvala, ne bi..."
<CrazyLemon> ahahahahahaha
<lynxlynxlynx> hudo, če v duckduckgo iščeš barvne kode, ti sam predlaga slike s podobnimi barvami (prek tineye.com)
<maxipin> hay
<idioterna> zdravo
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: Izkušnje z Ubuntu Touch  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40955/#p40955
#ubuntu-si 2013-11-16
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: Age of Empires II  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40956/#p40956
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: [Xubuntu] Težava pri nameščanju 32 bitne verzije  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40957/#p40957
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: wifi usb adapter sprejmnik wifi signala ter hkrati oddajnik?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40958/#p40958
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: Izkušnje z Ubuntu Touch  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40959/#p40959
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [Xubuntu] Težava pri nameščanju 32 bitne verzije  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40960/#p40960
<Sky[x]> lp
<msevphone> Yo
<msevphone> Kvaje z youtube appom za android
<msevphone> :(
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa naj bi bilo?
<msevphone> Napise mi d sm dosegel limito za komentiranje
<msevphone> P sploh se nism nc komentirou
<CrazyLemon> si prijavljen v svoj acc?
<msevphone> Sm k vidm narocnine
<CrazyLemon> no poglej komentarje v nastavitvah.. mogoče je kdo spammal s tvojim acc
<msevphone> Hmm
<msevphone> A to lah v android appu
<CrazyLemon> jah poglej ane
<msevphone> Ni
<sasa84> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1465170_707948765883572_1799676650_n.jpg
<sasa84> looool :D
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<sasa84> hepi brzdej tu juuu, hepi brzdej tuuuu juuu, hepi brzdej djiiiir yang, hepi brzdej tu juuuuuuuu :D
<sasa84> lol CrazyLemon ...sam jst neb tazga vprašanaj postavla :P
<sasa84> ampak... sigurn ustrelm kdaj kej ne-pretirano-tehnološkega :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Total War  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40961/#p40961
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: wifi usb adapter sprejmnik wifi signala ter hkrati oddajnik?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40962/#p40962
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: brezplačni plačljivi programi za ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40963/#p40963
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: brezplačni plačljivi programi za ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40964/#p40964
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: brezplačni plačljivi programi za ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40965/#p40965
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: [Xubuntu] Težava pri nameščanju 32 bitne verzije  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40966/#p40966
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Pohvala foruma :D  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40967/#p40967
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: Play on Linux app  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40968/#p40968
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: Zanimivosti iz sveta Ubuntuja/Linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40969/#p40969
<lynxlynxlynx> tale pa je navdušen
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če je navdušen prava beseda :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: Antivirus  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40970/#p40970
<lynxlynxlynx> a pozna kdo kak servis, ki bi mi rss dosegljiv prek https ponudil Å¡e preko http?
<idioterna> mocno dvomim, da bi to bil servis
<lynxlynxlynx> zgleda sourceforge nima vseh ssl stvari na projectwebu
<idioterna> se pravi https url mas
<idioterna> ti bi pa navadn http
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<idioterna> proxy?
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<dz0ny_> lynxlynxlynx: !g yql
<Pepelka> Yahoo! Query Language - YDN - Yahoo! Developer Network http://developer.yahoo.com/yql/
<dz0ny_> lynxlynxlynx: kak problem pa maš to :)?
<lynxlynxlynx> sf zajebava
<zdobersek> your problem is a ... political one.
<lynxlynxlynx> v resnici niti http ne dela, tako da sem pustil na miru
<dz0ny_> hm mislim da so končal
<dz0ny_> ozbodo kmalu
<dz0ny_> prapedl
<dz0ny_> propadli
<lynxlynxlynx> ne vem
<lynxlynxlynx> lastnik je zdrav, velik, lahko pa da bodo izključili ta projekt
<lynxlynxlynx> allura je too little too late
<dz0ny_> Add another PS4 to the brick list. My console initially didn't boot until I fidgeted with the HDMI cable a bit, then it started up what seemed like normally. Browsed the menu a bit, and then it asked me to upgrade to 1.5 firmware. I did so, and haven't been able to boot up since. Just pulses blue light
<dz0ny_> http://www.amazon.com/PlayStation-4-Launch-Edition/product-reviews/B00BGA9WK2/ref=cm_cr_pr_hist_1?ie=UTF8&filterBy=addOneStar&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending
<Pepelka> Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: PlayStation 4: Launch Edition
<Pepelka> »Find helpful customer reviews and review ratings for at Amazon.com. Read honest and unbiased product reviews from our users.«
<dz0ny_> zgleda so se mal zabrickal
<zdobersek> contacting the mothership
<sasa84> juhuu
<idioterna> o
<CrazyLemon> http://vimeo.com/79559983
<Pepelka> Pici-Bici.com: Go Out And Ride on Vimeo
<Pepelka> »In November the weather conditions in Slovenia start to get under your skin. The days get shorter and colder, and the sun hides behind the clouds most of the time.…«
<CrazyLemon> obvezno mora bit napis Rapha
<CrazyLemon> :>
<anny> mi se ne bojimo pici-bicikat v dežju, megli ali snegu
<CrazyLemon> a to je pici-bici.com slogan? :D
<anny> s temi tankcanimi gumami pa ne bi
<idioterna> bols so tanke gume
<idioterna> bl se drzijo k ne zaplavajo
<anny> hm
<anny> si prepričan?
<CrazyLemon> torej praviš da so tanke gume v zavojih boljše kot širše ? :)
<anny> to tudi mene zanima
<anny> če je kkšn plunk ali olje na cesti najbrž letijo ko sneta sekira?
<CrazyLemon> mogoče pa je to point..da letiš!
<anny> v grmovje ali jarek...kul izbira :)
<CrazyLemon> dokler ni avto..je to kul izbira ja :D
<CrazyLemon> al pa tovornjak..
<anny> tudi glava je draga
 * CrazyLemon na srečo še ni zletel s kolesa
 * anny je že
 * CrazyLemon taps anny's shoulder
<CrazyLemon> se zgodi tudi najboljšim!
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ja.
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: to pravim.
 * anny se razjoka CrazyLemon-u na rami
<CrazyLemon> idioterna boš to trditev podkrepil s kakim dokaznim gradivom?
<idioterna> sure
<CrazyLemon> ali pričakuješ da bova z anny slepo verjela :)
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjQHVNpP20w
<Pepelka> Commute #10863 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »http://app.strava.com/activities/30909627«
<idioterna> ozke gume v takem pridejo do asfalta
<idioterna> debele pa drsijo po snegu
<sasa84> živjo idioterna
<CrazyLemon> to drži za aquaplaning ja.. ampak sprašujem glede zavojev
<anny> idioterna...če je plundra, ti to za en ?&%$ pomaga
<sasa84> o andrejpan1
<sasa84> ups
<anny> prav tako, če je led
<sasa84> anny, živjo! :)
<anny> živ
<sasa84> čafči CrazyLemon :>
<CrazyLemon> ćafćy saška!
<sasa84> kje pa je moj kolega dz0ny_ ? :)
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: zavoji so pa tko kot po mokrem
<idioterna> ce ni ledu so tanke gume boljse
 * anny je bila na predavanju od matthai-ja
<anny> idioterna, za povprečne zimske razmere so široke gume še vedno boljše
<CrazyLemon> anny kaj je tokrat govoril? o (ne)varnosti gsm protokola?
<CrazyLemon> oziroma mreže
<anny> o (ne) varnosti VoIP telefonije s konkretnim prikazom vdora v sistem
<CrazyLemon> ah ..to je drugo predavanje
<CrazyLemon> prvo je bilo ravno o gms
<CrazyLemon> gsm*
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Krt57: Re: [Xubuntu] Težava pri nameščanju 32 bitne verzije  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40971/#p40971
<anny> pokazal je tudi povzetek prvega predavanja...hudo!
<CrazyLemon> jp..sam so od takrat posodobili šifriranje ki se uporablja pri simobilu.. tko da to ni več možno kok sem seznanjen s tem
<CrazyLemon> vsaj ne s tako poceni opremo :)
<anny> z znanjem in malo sreče lahko narediš karkoli...zamenjaš številko, prikažeš fejk klic v operaterjevem logu, kličeš preko xy
<anny> lukenj je Å¡e vedno dovolj
<anny> najbolj pogosta je, da pozabijo zbrisati default geslo - 0000
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [Xubuntu] Težava pri nameščanju 32 bitne verzije  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40972/#p40972
<CrazyLemon> govoriš o voip?
<anny> o programski opremi, povezani z voip
<anny> Britanski Guardian piše, da je papež Bergoglio postal ikona napredka mnogih levičarjev in v tem pogledu nasledil ameriškega predsednika Baracka Obamo.
<CrazyLemon> a boš začela hekat voip boxe? :D
<anny> nope
<anny> nimam dovolj znanja
<anny> papež je postal ikona levičarjev! (!)
<CrazyLemon> pravi guardian :)
<anny> no ja
<anny> kolikor se pogovarjam z ljudmi, bo kar držalo
<anny> celo v današnji sobotni prilogi mu na zadnji strani pojejo slavospeve
<anny> delo pač ni (še) guardian
<CrazyLemon> sej je dobro začel.. ampak bomo videli kako dolgo mu bodo peli slovespev
<idioterna> anny: hja, v resnici je tko
<anny> slovespev
<anny> lol
<idioterna> da s sirokimi gumami si veliko lazje privoscis ne vedet kaj je pod snegom
<anny> tell me about it!
<anny> preizkusila na kolenih prejšnjo zimo
<idioterna> sorry to hear
<idioterna> jsm s specjalko sicer padu prejsnjo zimo
<idioterna> ampak mi ni blo nic
<anny> fajn to slišat
<idioterna> odlomu sm rocko za bremzo
<anny> :/
<CrazyLemon> slAvospev* se opravičujem anny ! :/
<anny> sej CrazyLemon, to je bil prav posrečen goof
<anny> blizu resnice
<CrazyLemon> če je pa tko
<CrazyLemon> pol pa najboljš da grem spat ! :D
<CrazyLemon> gud najt pipl
<anny> ln, tudi jaz grem ajat
<sasa84> gud najt pipl :D
#ubuntu-si 2013-11-17
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dankarag9: Business Loan Consultants Asset Lending Trade Financing Private Lendin  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40973/#p40973
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: Business Loan Consultants Asset Lending Trade Financing Private Lendin  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40974/#p40974
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: [Xubuntu] Težava pri nameščanju 32 bitne verzije  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40975/#p40975
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: brezplačni plačljivi programi za ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40976/#p40976
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Zanimivosti iz sveta Ubuntuja/Linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40977/#p40977
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: Zanimivosti iz sveta Ubuntuja/Linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40978/#p40978
<zdobersek> http://pastebin.com/xy8aQY9W
<Pepelka> Targets supplied by FBI to Jeremy Hammond - Pastebin.com
<dz0ny_> ce lahko ponucas zakaj pa ne
<dz0ny_> btw v statfor mailih ni nc pametnega
<zdobersek> mene bolj zanima, ce Lencico to kej briga
<Sky[x]> http://www.slovenskenovice.si/crni-scenarij/doma/kolesar-v-psa-oblezal-poskodovan
<Pepelka> Kolesar v psa, obležal poškodovan | Slovenskenovice.si
<Pepelka> »Zgodilo se je pri Novi Gorici.«
<dz0ny_> zan: koga?
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: go. premierko
<zdobersek> naj se naspi, pol pa mal Mussomelija podreza
<zdobersek> sem enkrat enga psa nagazu, sem mel rebra nabita
<dz0ny_> sej njen sef ne uporablja racunalnika :>
<dz0ny_> why bother :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] penzioner: Re: Kako namestiti windowse poleg Minta?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40979/#p40979
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: [Xubuntu] Težava pri nameščanju 32 bitne verzije  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40980/#p40980
<zdobersek> zarad mene
<zdobersek> pa tebe
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: zdej pa o bolj resni stvari
<zdobersek> kaj bo z mopidy luxom?
<zdobersek> kolk dela se predvidis?
<zdobersek> kok bova to monetizirala?
<zdobersek> SF al NYC?
<zdobersek> kdaj bo IPO? kter stock exchange?
<Sky[x]> kaj to delata ? :P
<zdobersek> profit
<zdobersek> :>
<Sky[x]> nice! :D
<Sky[x]> jst pa idejo za profit iscem pa se nic pametnega ne spomnim
<Sky[x]> ne ugotovim grr
<dz0ny_> zdobersek spanija al pa berlin
<dz0ny_> kak nyc pa sf
<dz0ny_> razen ce prek mafije dobis vizo :)
<dz0ny_> caka se na 0.17 ko bo web core izven jedra
<Sky[x]> o kaksnem porduktu vidva to ?
<dz0ny_> top secret :)
<Sky[x]> ok ko bo out mi jo predstavta :D
<dz0ny_> enkrat aprila/marca :)
<Sky[x]> hehe ql ql
<Sky[x]> a rabta kej pomoci poamgam ?
<Sky[x]> sider sen bolj web usmerjen :)
<dz0ny_> zdobie mal provocira :)
<dz0ny_> sky nc se ne dela, da ne bos zameru
<Sky[x]> aja hehe
<Sky[x]> eh zakaj bi pa zameru lol :D
<Sky[x]> posu je posu frendi so pa frendi tega marsi kdo ne zna locit
<Sky[x]> pol so pa vsi koj skregani
<dz0ny_> neki resno sinvse vzel
<Sky[x]> nisem res ne
<dz0ny_> zdej en app delam k se mo reco do
<dz0ny_> vagrant like for docker
<Sky[x]> hehe nice :D
<dz0ny_> k do zdej sem cele litanije pisal z bashom
<idioterna> btc @507
<Sky[x]> a obstaja ksn portal kjer bi lahko prodal svojo idejo ? :)
<dz0ny_> v hekovnik pejd
<dz0ny_> rec da mas miljon kapitala
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: berlin
<zdobersek> sky je pa lahko employee #3
<zdobersek> CTO, ce bo priden
<dz0ny_> sky ponudbo si zamudu
<zdobersek> Sky[x]: employee #3, z preferencnim statusom za CTO pozicijo
<zdobersek> s*
<Sky[x]> o cem ti to ker sem dol padu ? :)
<zdobersek> Sky[x]: ponudba, ce prvi founding round uspe
<zdobersek> brb, grem na skoljko vlect naslednje poslovne poteze
<dz0ny_> sky v hekovnik pejt
<dz0ny_> poslusat kako se sluz z vc
<Sky[x]> zdobersek: jst sem ravno iz skoljke :D
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<sasa84> ooo zdobersek :D
<sasa84> živjo dz0ny_ :>
<dz0ny_> o sasa
<dz0ny_> sem pozdravo zdej pa grem
<dz0ny_> lp
<sasa84> priden dz0ny_ :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sajko: [Archlinux] Enostavnejša namestitev s pomočjo AUI skript  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40981/#p40981
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: Izkušnje z Ubuntu Touch  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40982/#p40982
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: [Xubuntu] Težava pri nameščanju 32 bitne verzije  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40983/#p40983
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Maxthon Web Browser Arrives on Linux With Early Alpha Builds  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/a5iMGC6Jyxc/maxthon-linux-browser-alpha-screenshots
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] ‘Lightworks’ Updates Linux Beta With DVD, YouTube Export Options  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/srmM5YNb03k/lightworks-for-linux-beta-updated
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Krt57: Re: [Xubuntu] Težava pri nameščanju 32 bitne verzije  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40984/#p40984
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] penzioner: Re: Instant internet  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40985/#p40985
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [Xubuntu] Težava pri nameščanju 32 bitne verzije  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40986/#p40986
<sasa84> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo CrazyLemon
<sasa84> :D
 * sasa84 se stisne h krejziju
<sasa84> *moj moj*
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tisti dnevi v mesecu??
<CrazyLemon> neki dolg trajajo ti tvoji dnevi :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: [Xubuntu] Težava pri nameščanju 32 bitne verzije  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40987/#p40987
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, noup :P
<sajkec> :D
<sasa84> oo sajkec
<CrazyLemon> http://golezrok.blogspot.com/2013/08/z-biciklom-do-danske.html         če bi kdo bral :)
<Pepelka> Sam tole Å¡e pogledam pa pridem domov: Z Biciklom do Danske
<sajkec> o sasa84
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: top brezplačnih programi pri ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40988/#p40988
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] penzioner: Re: top brezplačnih programi pri ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40989/#p40989
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ kateri so tebi top brezplačni programi pri ubuntu ????
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, am... ff, ritmškatla, xchat, empathy... :P
<sasa84_> transmission? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ hitro napiši da bo hugo lahk odgovoril na tvoj post!!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84_> uu :D
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, hudafak iz hugo? :>
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ tist k je na facebooku težil
<sasa84_> diskom in xubuntu?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ jp
<sasa84_> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/q71/1459324_10151823683731840_472013952_n.jpg
<sasa84_> da boste vedl v prihodnje :P
<CrazyLemon> feedly je down..why feedly...whyyyyy
<sasa84__> ej dz0ny_ , ktero videoteko si ti 1x že priporočal...k ni TPB :D
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: do teh zgleda se ni prisu coffeescript memo https://github.com/airbnb/javascript
<Pepelka> airbnb/javascript · GitHub
<Pepelka> »javascript - JavaScript Style Guide«
<zdobersek> ayo sa
<zdobersek> sasa84__:
<sasa84__> ooo zdobersek :)
<sasa84__> moj zlati fant ;)
<CrazyLemon> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2013111705975664
<Pepelka> VECER.COM: FOTO: Nenavadno maščevanje nekdanji soprogi
<Pepelka> »Moški iz Detroita se je domislil nenavadnega načina, kako se lahko še maščuje nekdanji ženi...«
<Sky[x]> http://web-images.chacha.com/raw/073ddf6a-a874-47d7-a2ff-5c5a4af9a4c8.gif
#ubuntu-si 2014-11-10
<napsy> jutro
<zdobersek> dan
<CrazyLemon> sonce!
<napsy>  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bntfUA6TmLs
<Pepelka90> MONSTER Energy drinks are the work of SATAN!!! - YouTube
<Pepelka90> »Jukin Media Verified (Original) * For licensing / permission to use: Contact - licensing(at)jukinmediadotcom Instagram: astrosnack Instagram: ThatGuyBlev Twi...«
<zdobersek> |||
<zdobersek> clever Satan!
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ML2aQTn_1Ao
<Pepelka90> South park – Dopamine - YouTube
<Pepelka90> »The devil explains dopamine, temptation, ‘n shit. Season 18, episode 6,«
<napsy> hehe sm gledu ta del ja
<napsy> sam upam da ne bo to folk dojel kot joke
<zdobersek> sonce!
<dz0ny_> dez
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ..zakaj me ignoriraš - i'll be gentle
<CrazyLemon> :p
<idioterna> hm pa mate res dez
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: kej kaj?
<zdobersek> protect yo back
<CrazyLemon> ko smo že pri protecting temi.. naroču sleeve za telefon
<CrazyLemon> 4.11 ga je poslala iz latvije
<CrazyLemon> 8.11 je bil v sloveniji \o/
<zdobersek> dayumn
<zdobersek> faster deployment than lollipop
<lynxlynxlynx> kot da bi bli v eu
<CrazyLemon> EU rocks! :D
<idioterna> http://www.masswerk.at/google60/
<Pepelka90> Google60 – Search Mad Men Style
<Pepelka90> »Google60 - Search Mad Men Style (What Google would have looked like in the 60s«
<idioterna> kr insane
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/IMG_20141110_102439.jpg       tko se pošlje paket.. kitajci bi se lahk še kaj naučili :D
<zdobersek> a Linda dela ovitke?
<zdobersek> ah
<CrazyLemon> jp
<napsy> inbox web pa zgleda kr fancy
<napsy> precej bol minimalisticno kot gmail
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 11°C @10.11.2014 10:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 97%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:53:55, Kulminacija: 10:44:11, Sončni zahod: 15:34:26
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 40min 31s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> aw yiss
<idioterna> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B07l_pIIIAELUF6.jpg
<CrazyLemon> je kak .htaccess mojstr tu? :)
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: ^
<dz0ny_> ne
<idioterna> imo ni nakljucje da se dela da ga ni
<dz0ny_> :D
<idioterna> aha no
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ did his best
<CrazyLemon> ampak zadeva Å¡e vedno ne dela
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> a spet po forumu storas
<CrazyLemon> ma sam še ta htaccess zrihtam pa pol ne tikam več nič na ubuntu.si :D
<CrazyLemon> i'm too old for this shit!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> makes no freakin sense.. pri meni lepo dela na ubuntu.si pa ne j... 5% kot da ne bi niti obstajala rewrite pravila
<CrazyLemon> razn tistih ki so že bila notri
<slax0r> htaccess pfffff :P
<CrazyLemon> amen brother
<slax0r> kaj te muci drgac?
<CrazyLemon> does not work! in ne vem zakaj.. kot sm preverjal sintaksa ni problem
<CrazyLemon> ker enaka sintaksa dela pri meni
<CrazyLemon> https://paste.sh/P8o4dvCZ#3pJ4shB7folIZNtD0QfIhlSI      evo če kaj pomaga še htaccess
<Pepelka90> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<slax0r> noben rule ne dela?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r delajo ti prvi rulei ..ti ki so že bili notri
<CrazyLemon> vse tisto za punbb -> forum
<CrazyLemon> pa ne dela
<slax0r> bom probal mal kasnej pogledat
<slax0r> sem ravno sredi debugganja
<slax0r> ce ne bos ze prej resil
<CrazyLemon> ne bom rešil.. ker to sm se včeraj igral kakšno uro
<CrazyLemon> zjutrja kakšno uro
<CrazyLemon> in se mi ne da več
<CrazyLemon> ker ni nič narobe! :D
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: RewriteCond %{QUERY_STRING} ^id=(\d+)$
<slax0r> ta zadeva pomen da bo rewrite sam za urlje kot so: ubuntu.si/?id=123
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> slax0r vem ja.. v bistvu *?id=xx
<CrazyLemon> to pol velja za spodnji rule kjer je viewtopic.php?id=xx
<slax0r> nep
<Sky[x]> fak kaksno mam glavo dons :( do 3h zjutraj sem ene videote gledat
<slax0r> ker mas ^
<slax0r> to je beginning of string v regex
<CrazyLemon> slax0r dejva počasi..dejstvo je da niti RewriteRule ^punbb/?$ https://www.ubuntu.si/forum [R=301]
<Pepelka90> Ubuntu.si forum
<CrazyLemon> tole ne dela
<CrazyLemon> :)
<slax0r> aha, sm mislu da tole se dela
<CrazyLemon> slax0r nope
<CrazyLemon> curl -I https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/
<CrazyLemon> HTTP/1.1 200 OK
<Pepelka90> Ubuntu.si forum
<Pepelka90> »Ubuntu.si forum - Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti Linux distribucije Ubuntu«
<slax0r> [R=301] => [R=301,L]
<Sky[x]> vi amte punbb forum znotre wordpressa an in zdj vas jebejo url ?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Sky[x]> zakaj pa mate te grde hacke
<Sky[x]> ?
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: ce to popravis, dela?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r nope :)
<slax0r> impossibruu!
<slax0r> RewriteRule ^punbb/?$ http://www.ubuntu.si/forum/ [R=301]
<Pepelka90> Ubuntu.si Forum
<slax0r> tukaj mislim
<CrazyLemon> glede tistega IDja pa curl -I http://smth.ngrok.com/punbb/viewtopic.php?id=398
<CrazyLemon> HTTP/1.1 301 Moved Permanently
<CrazyLemon> Location: http://smth.ngrok.com/forum/index.php?p=/discussion/398/
<CrazyLemon> slax0r vem ja..sm dal - dela ne :)
<slax0r> ce odstranis vse rewrite potem dalje od tega, pomaga?
<CrazyLemon> ne :)
<slax0r> ja, regex je ok, sm pozabu da QUERY_STRING vzame sam query string...pa se v imenu je
<slax0r> torej ce odstranis vse ostale rewrite rule za to vrstico, in dodas ,L se poleg tega ne dela?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r če odstranim vse za punbb/ in pustim samo ta osnovni zadeva prav tako ne dela ne
<slax0r> to ni mogoce..
<CrazyLemon> reku sem ti..marsikaj sm poskušal pa še zdaj ne vem kaj za vraga ga matra :)
<slax0r> apache never ceases to astonish...
<slax0r> and its slow
<zdobersek> whose slow?
<CrazyLemon> you are!
<slax0r> zakaj mas pa 2x rewritecond z istim conditionom?
<zdobersek> dafuq
<CrazyLemon> slax0r no v primeru punbb/ -> forum/
<CrazyLemon> to ne vpliva verjetno dosti
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da je odveč ja :)
<slax0r> ne vpliva ne
<slax0r> :)
<CrazyLemon> zadeva je totally fcked up.. ni druge razlage :)
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: login via twitter sem dodal
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ whyyyyyyyyyyyy
<slax0r> zakaj za bozjo voljo ne das vsega na nginx?
<slax0r> js sm vse svoje serverje zamenjal z nginx
<slax0r> I'm a happy camper
<CrazyLemon> slax0r js sm sam uporabnik :)
<slax0r> nimate dedicated/vritual? :O
<slax0r> anyhoo, edin kar se mi pride na pamet da bi lahk sprobal na tej vrstici je tole: RewriteRule ^punbb/(.*)$ http://www.ubuntu.si/forum/ [R=301]
<Pepelka90> Ubuntu.si Forum
<slax0r> no, pa se nekaj, da odstranis cist vse rewrite in pustis sam tega
<slax0r> da vidis ce te slucajno kater drug heca
<CrazyLemon> slax0r sm že probal.. ni hecal :)
<slax0r> potem ce dela brez vseh ostalih, pa jih lepo pastas po vrsti nazaj not
<slax0r> rly?
<slax0r> omg...
<dz0ny_> slax0r: ce najdes enga ki bo gostil....
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: zato ker se mi ne da pisat up pa gesla :)
<slax0r> digitalocean :P
<dz0ny_> pa Å¡e komu
<CrazyLemon> tudi tist punbb/(.*)$ ne dela
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ zdaj pa fixaj design
<CrazyLemon> ker pokaže tistega twiter tiča povsod
<CrazyLemon> pri postih
<CrazyLemon> in ni lepo! :)
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: ga ne eč :)
<CrazyLemon> in dejstvo da se ti ne da pisat up pa gesla je tudi laž
<CrazyLemon> ker si ga vsaj enkrat moral vpisat
<CrazyLemon> da si se prijavil
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny_> nope
<dz0ny_> i was hacker
<CrazyLemon> anyway..ne vem kaj ti pomaga twitter login če redirekt ne dela
<CrazyLemon> razn če boš edini uporabnik foruma
<CrazyLemon> :
<CrazyLemon> :p
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: se en question, ki ne bo resolval tega
<slax0r> sam zakaj mas vse rewrite na http, ce mas potem rewrite na https? :)
<CrazyLemon> slax0r stari rewritei.. sm popravil na https :)
<slax0r> a FUCK!
<slax0r> nimam casa, sam tk me matra :D
<CrazyLemon> slax0r hvala vseeno :)
<slax0r> daj ko ugotovis, daj mi na pvt kako si resu
<slax0r> pa tut ce bo switch hosting :D
<CrazyLemon> mene več ne matra..mene sam še glava boli :)
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<slax0r> zato ravno ne maram webhostov, k naletis na kake vecje tezave si u riti
<slax0r> I aint root, I aint hosting :D
<slax0r> kaj pa apache verzije? so enake?
<slax0r> na 2.4 vem da se je kr nekaj stvari spremenilo
<dz0ny_> well rerite engine je locked zadnjih 6 years
<dz0ny_> če gledaš reg exp /? ga sploh ne upošteva
<dz0ny_> aka forum dela forum/ ne dela
<dz0ny_> cepriv bi moral
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ne vem ker apache version je.. v phpinfo ne piše
<dz0ny_> .sc We Are On The Run
<jabuk> Jay-Z ft Beyonce - On the Run (Part 2)(5 minut) http://soundcloud.com/g-key-imaboutcream/jay-z-ft-beyonce-on-the-run ♥20,304 ▶1,603,495
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ upošteva /? ..ker tole dela normalno RewriteRule ^wiki/?$ https://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ [R=301,L]
<Pepelka90> Ubuntu Slovenija | Pogosta vprašanja
<dz0ny_> ja sam v uni vrstici ne dela
<dz0ny_> btw kaje ce simpl preimenjuješ mapo...
<CrazyLemon> vem ja.. kot da upošteva sam tista pravila ki jih je kami pisal..vse drugo pa ne :D
<dz0ny_> adn be down with it
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ to mi čisto nič ne pomaga.. pomaga samo za tiste ki pridejo na punbb/ za forum.. vse ostali ki iščejo po guglu pa bodo dobili 404 :)
<CrazyLemon> vsi*
<dz0ny_> trusty-updates/main hardening-includes
<dz0ny_> .apt hardening-includes
<jabuk> hardening-includes {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<CrazyLemon> oh god
<CrazyLemon> OH FCKIN GOD :)
 * CrazyLemon figured it out
<zdobersek> .plosk
<dz0ny_> a je bla mapa z takim imenom :D
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/pWEd6cF.gif
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ne.. zadeva zdaj samo deluje iz punbb/ v forum/ :)
<CrazyLemon> je bil .htaccess v punbb ki je očitno delal neumnosti :)
<dz0ny_> comme back
<dz0ny_> Too many open files
<dz0ny_> sigh
<zdobersek> well don't do that.
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Qt4 Music Player `Yarock` 1.0.0 Released With Improved Design, Advanced Library Search  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/XOS_SWrDl80/qt4-music-player-yarock-100-released.html
<CrazyLemon> torej.. če odstranim punbb/.htaccess mi dela samo punbb -> forum
<CrazyLemon> drugo pa ne
<CrazyLemon> kaka ideja? :D
<zdobersek> 'Cepljenje da ali ne? Trenutno preveč politično vprašanje.'
<zdobersek> http://www.delo.si/ozadja/obcutek-imam-da-vlada-ne-ve-kaksno-je-nase-delo.html
<Pepelka90> Matej Breznik: »Občutek imam, da vlada ne ve, kakšno je naše delo«
<Pepelka90> »Direktor javne agencije za zdravila in medicinske pripomočke ne skriva presenečenja in ogorčenja.«
<dz0ny_> .sc The Sound Of Rain
<jabuk> The sound of rain(10 minut) http://soundcloud.com/aisha-2/the-sound-of-rain ♥183 ▶69,358
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: ste v nevarnosti glede poplav?
<dz0ny_> well 1m manjka pa sem brez elektrike
<dz0ny_> 30cm na dan raste
<dz0ny_> ce hocem pol v lj moram prek HR
<dz0ny_> trenutno je 2m na glavni reginalki
<CrazyLemon> pripravi generator :)
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: mhm
<dz0ny_> sam k bo tud optika Å¡la po gobe
<dz0ny_> k bo central pod vodo
<CrazyLemon> no sej ni panike.. sej obstaja LTE :D
<dz0ny_> ja prek iste optike je bazna
<dz0ny_> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobersek> jebemti, lih po vas udriha
<zdobersek> zakaj ne po KP??
<CrazyLemon> hej!
<CrazyLemon> mi mamo morje..ne rabimo še več vode!
<CrazyLemon> a ni bila napoved da ne bo dežja do srede/četrtka?
<dz0ny_> ja takrat bo padl spet od 30 do 120 l
<dz0ny_> torej ta huda
<dz0ny_> zdej sam dezuje
<dz0ny_> normalno
<dz0ny_> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/t31.0-8/1523359_10202942361455468_8559153900997479996_o.jpg
<zdobersek> .gif maybe maybe not
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/GbtkgXgX72LQI/giphy.gif
<dz0ny_> mja eni so ze tako al tako brez
<dz0ny_> sam ce ni stroma pa prevozne poti si odrezan cist
<dz0ny_> kar je dost huje
<dz0ny_> ceprov si na suhem
<dz0ny_> in sam gledas pa cakas lahko da se voda umakne
<dz0ny_> kar zna trajt tud mesec
<zdobersek> http://media.giphy.com/media/g8Bwo7xPLmbOo/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> meni piše da bo v sredo 8.6mm
<zdobersek> to je blo re: CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> v četrtek pa 5.1mm
<CrazyLemon> za babno polje
<dz0ny_> ja arso nas tle z več straši
<dz0ny_> odvisn bo od ciklona nad italijo
<dz0ny_> v bistvu neb smel več padat pa bi blo ok
<dz0ny_> če pada bo sam naraščal ker je vse namočen čist
<CrazyLemon> ja.. pol boljše da ne veš kakšna je napoved za vikend oz. naslednji teden :)
<dz0ny_> sneg :)
<CrazyLemon> nope :)
<dz0ny_> more rain?
<CrazyLemon> mhm :/
<dz0ny_> upam da bo sneg
<dz0ny_> sam ne žled
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti bo sneg?
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: ublaži količino vode
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 14°C @10.11.2014 14:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 86%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:56:20, Kulminacija: 10:47:10, Sončni zahod: 15:37:59
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 41min 39s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 20.7°C @10.11.2014 13:30 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 62% Veter: južni veter 4.5 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:58:18, Kulminacija: 10:50:20, Sončni zahod: 15:42:21
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 44min 03s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> kr ne piše da dežuje
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: lep sonček biu 20min nazaj zdej pa dž ;(
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl vem ja :)
<zdobersek> :}
<pitastrudl> ne pa ne
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: ownCloud Client 1.7.0 Released With Selective Sync Support  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/eUtcUI-36Ck/owncloud-client-170-released-with.html
<zdobersek> :{)
<zdobersek> movember!
<pitastrudl> meh
<CrazyLemon> what the hell https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRngPHRj0vA
<Pepelka90> Apparently, burning NH4Cr2O7 with HgSCN opens a portal to hell - YouTube
<Pepelka90> »Apparently, burning NH4Cr2O7 with HgSCN opens a portal to hell.. Find us facebook - https://www.facebook.com/interesting.video.pic Find Us Twitter - https://...«
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: .htaccess working yet?
<zdobersek> KRAKEEN
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nope
<upd> blah leva slušalka mi brni če pa dam prst na ohišje pa neha
<CrazyLemon> duck tape it
<upd> am fora je če ga primem čez papir še vedno brni
<upd> tak da more bit neki z ozemljitvijo
<R33D3M33R> zdobersek: kako za WP plugin nastaviš, da prikazuje napake med debug sporočili?
<dz0ny_> .apt optipng
<jabuk> optipng {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<dz0ny_> .apt gifsicle
<jabuk> gifsicle {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<pitastrudl> .apt cpufrequtils
<jabuk> cpufrequtils {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<napsy> .gif bla
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/8538hW6sZOSsw/giphy.gif
<napsy> .gif drugs
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/Z8UgXnlTzavQI/giphy.gif
<pitastrudl> .gif android
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/DVRyG6JaNlny0/giphy.gif
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> hahha
<napsy> .gif not funny
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/J7EehluIdcBLq/giphy.gif
<pitastrudl> .gif csgo
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/LIXpfFx9SNQIg/giphy.gif
<pitastrudl> to je css, jabuk ti noob
<zdobersek> R33D3M33R: ne spomnim se
<R33D3M33R> sem že ugotovil, add_action( 'all', create_function( '', 'var_dump( current_filter() );' ) );
<R33D3M33R> pa izpiše vse napake
<yang> idioterna: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giZhwtJqyX4
<Pepelka90> Johnny Winter & Dr. John - In Session 1984 - YouTube
<Pepelka90> »This is a great little clip of Johnny Winter & Dr. John together on the In Session TV show in 1984. This is really cool! Take a few minutes and check it out!...«
<Pepelka90>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Mozilla Releases ‘Firefox Developer Edition’ for Windows, Mac and Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/ievFENSkp_4/mozilla-releases-firefox-developer-edition
<CrazyLemon> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/otisao-u-meksiko-jer-se-htio-ubiti-a-onda-su-mu-quotkurve-i-kokain-spasili-zivotquot/782506.aspx
<Pepelka90> Otišao u Meksiko jer se htio ubiti, a onda su mu "kurve i kokain spasili život" - black - Index.hr
<CrazyLemon> lool..index iz reddita naredi članek
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> mhm
<zdobersek> mhm
<yang> CrazyLemon: bolj realen scenarij bi bil "Otisao u Meksico na kurve i kokain i onda htio nekoga ubiti"
<slax0r> Limun, si postimal? :)
<idioterna> yang: zakaj to?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r sploh se ne trudim več :)
<CrazyLemon> vem pa da pubb/.htaccess delno vpliva na vse skupaj
<CrazyLemon> punbb*
<slax0r> -.-
<CrazyLemon> če ga preimenujem dela redirekt punbb -> forum
<CrazyLemon> ne delujejo pa druga pravila :)
<yang> izlecilo ga brdo kakina i tris'am
<yang> zato sploh ne rabis do meksika
<idioterna> ja on je american halo
<idioterna> valda mu je dzabe tja jit
<yang> ;)
<CrazyLemon> pa še barbiturate dobiš dzabe
<yang> danasnji vic http://paste.debian.net/hidden/cfc1e2aa/
<Pepelka90> Debian Pastezone
<slax0r> sem pricakoval mal drugacen konec :D
<yang> ja
<zdobersek> Francelj, ti zrebec!
<CrazyLemon> 10.11.2014 18:19:52	Order Processing	Order is being prepared for Shipment.
<CrazyLemon> 24.10.2014 19:36:51	Order Processing	Order is being prepared for Shipment.
<CrazyLemon> you have to love DX
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> dvakrat pripravljajo za shipment
<yang> http://www.vintag.es/2014/11/30-amazing-photos-of-fall-of-berlin.html
<Pepelka90> vintage everyday: 30 Amazing Photos of the Fall of the Berlin Wall from 25 Years Ago
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: just in case!
<dz0ny_> http://drp.io/gG9
<Pepelka90> drp.io - free, fast, private and easy image and file hosting
<Gregor3000> khm a zna kdo povedat zakaj ta skrišpta ne naredi fajla ip.blocklist.ime in piše v njega?: http://stuffphilwrites.com/2013/03/permanently-ban-repeat-offenders-fail2ban/
<Pepelka90> Phil Hagen's Scratch Pad | Permanently Ban Repeat Offenders With fail2ban (UPDATED)
<Pepelka90> »The fail2ban suite is a very useful tool in the battle against brute force login attempts. Where it's capabilities broke down for me, however, was in addressing repeat offenders. This post includ...«
<Gregor3000> blokira jih sam fajla ne naredi da bi ga uporabilo v prihodnje
<R33D3M33R> preveri malo narekovaje pa podobne fore
<lynxlynxlynx> katera skripta?
<lynxlynxlynx> actionban del? Že ni bilo nobenega podvojenega ip-ja
<lynxlynxlynx> oz. obratno
<lynxlynxlynx> najbrž datoteke še ni in potem faše grep ENOENT in nič ne zapiše
<lynxlynxlynx> ti samo ustvari prazno (<name> seveda zamenjaj)
<lynxlynxlynx> Gregor3000: ^
<anny> živ
<Gregor3000> na strani je skripta of conf file. z aaciton ban me zanima so bili sam zdej sem rebootal no pa saj bodo spet...
<Gregor3000> 2014-11-10 12:59:22,502 fail2ban.actions: WARNING [ssh] Ban 122.225.109.217
<Gregor3000> OMG zdej jih je pa vse unbanal - facepalm!
<jabuk> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/3b/Paris_Tuileries_Garden_Facepalm_statue.jpg
<CrazyLemon> edino prav!
<Gregor3000> če pa bi jih moral te ip za eno leto spravit za rešetke
<Gregor3000> nepa da restartam pa da unban
<yang> idioterna: nisi komentiral Dr. Johna
<yang> o anny lp !
<yang> Smart & beautiful https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10710780_954135921274086_2754721542003616456_n.jpg?oh=1aa2c20f9f9e3fa36ae8bc94476ba0a2&oe=54D9FB82 Today would have been the 100th birthday of the iconic golden age actress, Hedy Lemarr.
<yang> kot nasa anny ;)
<idioterna> yang: v officu sm se bil, sm muziko rolal
<idioterna> yang: ti bi tezko verjel kolk zensk je lepih pa pametnih, k si bl za predsodke pa stereotipe
<lynxlynxlynx> Gregor3000: dokler ne urediš shranjevanja, bo restart vedno z nule - sej ti piše
<yang> idioterna: nekaj jih poznam, veliko jih pa ni :)
<idioterna> ah, kr precej jih je
<Gregor3000> ja samo zakaj ne shranjuje. moralo bi narediti datoteko in jo potem polniti
<Gregor3000> zakaj ne naredi sam datoteke
<Gregor3000> ?
<Gregor3000> ali zato ke rnima dovoljenj?
<lynxlynxlynx> ker je x && y
<lynxlynxlynx> in x je odvisen od y
<idioterna> yang: distribucija IQ je prakticno enaka pri zenskah in pri moskih
<idioterna> kar pomeni da je okoli 15% zensk zelo pametnih
<yang> ja
<idioterna> oz. vsaka sedma
<yang> tako nekako
<lynxlynxlynx> dodaj prej Å¡e eno vrstico: touch /etc/fail2ban/ip.blocklist.<name>
<yang> idioterna: torej, Dr. John ?
<lynxlynxlynx> Gregor3000: v ilustracijo problema probaj tole v konzoli: ! grep -Fq 2.2.2.2 wololololo
<idioterna> yang: jah
<idioterna> uredu je
<idioterna> ampak ni lih moja najljubsa muzika
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, hmm, rc je 0
<anny> idioterna, motiš se
<yang> jst nimam najljubse muzike, bolj intenzivno fotografiram sicer na jazz eventih, k ne tezijo
<yang> drugace pa sem odprt ker je ogromno dobre glasbe
<anny> distribuca iq pri moških in ženskah ni enaka
<idioterna> anny: ne bodi smesna, jaz se nikoli ne motim
<lynxlynxlynx> Gregor3000: raje poglej, da je vse skupi v eni vrstici in nisi slabo skopiral noter
<anny> *distribucija
<anny> https://www.mensa.ch/sites/default/files/u184/iqdistribution-men-women.png
<yang> idioterna: preudarnost je pri moskih vecinoma vecja, zenska pa je v glavnem en velik hormon
<idioterna> ja, to seveda ni res
<yang> pa se PMs tezave imajo
<anny> yang, moje izkušnje so da moški mislijo samo z eno glavo istočasno...
<anny> ženske pa vedno
<yang> hehe, dobra
<idioterna> anny: mensa je patriarhalna organizacija.
<anny> to drži, idioterna
<anny> poglej na graf in ti bo jasno
<dz0ny_> dobra https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xaf1/t31.0-8/10708584_10202946265873076_8675120333130905782_o.jpg
<idioterna> graf ni vzrok, temvec posledica
<anny> pri moških je več ekstremov v obe smeri,
<yang> so razne teorije, da je mel recimo einstein sposobno zeno...in se marsikateri znanstvenik, recimo marie currie je bla tut pametna, samo zenske vcasih niso imele privilegija da bi se solale
<dz0ny_> dobra https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xaf1/t31.0-8/10708584_10202946265873076_8675120333130905782_o.jpg
<anny> dz0ny_ kako ste kaj na notranjskem?
<idioterna> dz0ny_: ojej
<idioterna> dz0ny_: a to je for real?
<idioterna> al je shopped
<dz0ny_> mhm
<anny> for real
<yang> idioterna: v povprecju imajo zenske 2-3x vecji besedni zaklad kot moski
<idioterna> dz0ny_: 1 meter visje je bla voda?
<sasa84> juhuuu
<idioterna> yang: to je zelo odvisno od kulture
<sasa84> elow dz0ny_
<dz0ny_> sasa84: hi
<idioterna> brb
<anny> yang, lahko samo več govorimo...
<dz0ny_> idioterna: 40cm
<sasa84> dz0ny_: kaj ste čist zaliti a?
<sasa84> ooo anny
<anny> sasa84, živ
<yang> IQ ni naucen, ampak je ze ob rojstvu definiran, lahko imas neukega bushmana ki ima visok IQ
<dz0ny_> sasa84: men ni hudega sem na hribu
<dz0ny_> drugi pa kr ja https://scontent-b-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-9/10403531_10202946631242210_2309499463083024129_n.jpg?oh=a4a0493c52373a595a8bd803d968e3de&oe=54DD068A
<yang> ampak je pac pameten, kako ujeti zival in kako jo locirati, pac samo uporabi znanje prilagojeno za svojo vrsto zivljenja
<anny> bo pač bušman našel steklenco kokakole in ugotovil 20 načinov za njeno uporabo
<anny> yang, to je res
<yang> ne da se meriti njegovega IQ-ja z zahodnjaskim, te Mensa teste pa se da tudi "nauciti"
<Gregor3000> lynxlynxlynx: zgleda da je skopirano v redu
<anny> večina iq testov je WEIRD, narejenih in prilagojenih za čudne populacije
<idioterna> to je normalno in ne
<idioterna> ni ob rojstvu dolocen
<idioterna> blazno je odvisen od okolja, v katerem odrascas
<yang> mislim da je ravno idioterna da IQ test samo pomeni, kako dobro znas te teste resevati, ce ga resujes prvic v zivljenju bos imel vec tezav, kot ce bi jih reseval 100-ic
<idioterna> ja, jasno
<anny> yang, treba je samo ugotoviti večino načinov reševanja
<yang> ja
<anny> nalog je lahko neskončno mnogo, vendar se sistemi rešitev ponavljajo
<idioterna> otroci, ki nimajo nobene intelektualne stimulacije, se ne morejo intelektualno razviti
<anny> kdor to pogrunta, pride čez
<lynxlynxlynx> Gregor3000: /etc/fail2ban/ip.blocklist.REPEAT ne obstaja?
<idioterna> seveda ni res, da je intelektualna stimulacija lahko samo abstraktna
<lynxlynxlynx> al karkoli podobnega tam noter
<anny> a je bil kdo na testu mense?
<Gregor3000> ne a bi moral?
<Gregor3000> nič ni noter saj to je problem razen jailov
<idioterna> otroci na kmetiji imajo vec priloznosti za treniranje mozganov kot otroci v sodobnih druzinah kjer starsi cele dneve delajo
<lynxlynxlynx> ok
<yang> idioterna: lahko si bolj stupid sorte, pa si recimo bolj vztrajen in dlje napredujes v nasem sistemu, kot nekdo ki je intelitgenten in ima manj delovnih navad
<idioterna> anny: meni se zdi mensa dalec prevec elitisticna organizacija brez kakrsnegakoli pametnega smisla
<yang> ce imas oboje ti ponavadi rata
<idioterna> da bi sel poizkusat
<lynxlynxlynx> sam preverjam, da ne pričakuješ dobesedno /etc/fail2ban/ip.blocklist.<name>
<idioterna> yang: ja na osebno uspesnost ogromno reci vpliva
<Gregor3000> ne 3 fajli so noter jail.conf, jail.local in fail2ban.conf
<Gregor3000> pa dva folderja filter.d in action.d
<Gregor3000> in to je to
<yang> anny: nas so testiral v osnovni soli, samo dva v razredu sva sla potem do psihologinje, men so predlagali da bi se prijavil za zoisovo stipendijo, pa se nisem
<anny> idioterna, če jim uspe preprečiti, da kakšen norec ne naredi totalne štale je v redu
<yang> anny: vse skupaj je bil bolj hec, kot del ucnega procesa
<anny> vse kar je več od tega, je bonus
<anny> yang, zakaj hec?
<idioterna> anny: kako bi jim pa lahko? :)
<anny> s preventivo
<yang> anny: pac otroci smo vzeli vse skupaj kot hec takrat
<idioterna> mensa je pac skupina ljudi, ki so ponosni, da so pametni
<anny> s tem, da imajo vsaj neko družbo, skupino, ki ji pripadajo
<idioterna> aja
<lynxlynxlynx> Gregor3000: no pol pa preveri, da actionban res poganja vse skupi; zakomentiraj tisti novi del z grep in daj recimo: touch /etc/fail2ban/am.i.alive
<idioterna> ok, enim to veliko pomeni
<yang> anny: nevem tale Mensa, Iris Mulej ma baje 160 IQja BTW
<yang> tko pravi
<anny> veliko the frikov je asocialnih
<idioterna> ja samo mensa ni nic kaj socialna
<anny> artur štern je tudi član
<anny> idoterna, imajo redna srečanja
<anny> tudi na izlete in križarjenja hodijo skupaj
<idioterna> mocno dvomim, da to vkljucuje frike
<yang> a to vesta, ko so dali clane Mense pa missice na "miljonarja" kviz, pa so se priblizno enako odrezali, skoraj nihce ni pravilno odgovarjal...no toliko o tem, pa nisem se zmislil zdaj
<Gregor3000> a kot root?
<Gregor3000> ker fail2ban folder je od root
<idioterna> yang: sej to nima nobene zveze
<idioterna> kok si pameten pa kolk poznas random facts
<yang> tisti IQ je sposobnost resevanja logicnih testov, to koliko pa je triglav visok pa se moras nauciti
<idioterna> ja samo saj te ne vprasajo kolk je triglav visok
<idioterna> ker to ves
<Gregor3000> jaz imam nizek IQ (sej se vidi po vprašanjih...)
<anny> yang mešaš dve stvari
<idioterna> vprasajo te kdo je zmagal na tekmi hajduk crvena zvezda za bozic leta 84
<anny> razgledanost in logično inteligenco
<yang> idioterna: hehehe
<idioterna> in pac ce si fuzbalski zanesenjak ves
<anny> mulejeva ima lahko 160, pa ni nujno da bo sestavila par smiselnih stavkov skupaj
<idioterna> pa te potem vprasajo kolk ton tehta ISS
<idioterna> ce nisi si pa tam ze diskvalificiran
<anny> v težnosti ali breztežnosti?
<yang> heh jaz sem se 1x prijavil za miljonarja kviz
<idioterna> no, kaksno maso ima
<anny> z gravitacijo ali brez?
<idioterna> masa ni odvisna od gravitacije
<yang> in pol nam je tip za "hitre prste rekel" .... imate 3 sekunde casa da ste najhitrejsi in ko vtipkate kombinacijo tipk, pritisnite enter in ce je prav boste na stolu, ce boste cakali pa 20 sekund da pravino resite odgovor pa nikoli ne boste na stolu, jaz sem 2x narobe odgovoril, ker sem odgovor vkucal v 2h sekundah, pol je pa foter rekel da nimam pojma
<idioterna> na mizi sem imel sir
<idioterna> zdaj ga pa ni vec.
<idioterna> pojasnite to, ce morete!
<anny> piše na wiki 450.000 kg
<anny> kar veliko
<idioterna> ja, s tem da v LEO okol 30 ton naenkrat nesejo
<idioterna> se pravi je bilo treba najmanj 15 izstrelitev
<anny> ja, dolgo traja, da vse skupaj sestavijo
<idioterna> zadnjic sem bral eno kar zanimivo zgodbo o enem saljutu
<anny> iss ima veliko pomankljivost
<Gregor3000> lynxlynxlynx: a bi moralo tisto kot root dati (tocuh), ker tist imenik je od roota. mogoče zato fail2ban ne more noter pisat?
<anny> na krovu nimajo ruske vodke!
<Gregor3000> touch
<lynxlynxlynx> Gregor3000: a teče pod kakim drugim uporabnikom?
<yang> idioterna: so teorije, da sploh noben clovek ni sel v vesolje, ker so tam neki posebni pasovi, ki prezarcijo zivo bitje itd....lahk je scam vse
<lynxlynxlynx> Gregor3000: a ta del ni v log-u? če bi mel težave z dovoljenji bi pričakoval, da se kje vidi
<yang> to so celo znanstveniki povedali da je nemogoce
<lynxlynxlynx> Gregor3000: daj za foro potem touch /tmp/wowowllwlwlwwowow
<idioterna> anny: sej tut ameriske vodke nimajo :)
<yang> lahko pa da imajo rakete seveda posebno izolacijo proti tem pasovom
<lynxlynxlynx> temu bo vseeno kdo ga požene, pa še uporabnika boš lahko ugotovil potem
<idioterna> yang: "lahk je scam vse" ? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> čisto eksperimentalno
<Gregor3000> ja to dela
<yang> idioterna: valda je lahko scam - moon hoax theory, verjetno nisi bral
<idioterna> seveda ne more bit scam
<lynxlynxlynx> jao yang
<yang> sej jaz tud nisem bral, samo vem da obstaja ta teorija
<idioterna> yang: a si ze kdaj posvetil z laserjem v luno?
<lynxlynxlynx> Gregor3000: ls -l /tmp/wowowllwlwlwwowow; kdo je lastnik?
<idioterna> yang: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lunar_Laser_Ranging_experiment
<Pepelka90> Lunar Laser Ranging experiment - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<Gregor3000> j ato j euporabnik gregor
<Gregor3000> logično če ga je on kreiral :-)
<lynxlynxlynx> idioterna: nwo hq ma tolk močne magnete, da ukrivijo svetlobo in v resnici ne gre do lune
<lynxlynxlynx> Gregor3000: ma ne, pravim da daj to v actionban
<idioterna> lynxlynxlynx: mogoce je samo un k si je moon hoax theory zmislu tolk dense
<lynxlynxlynx> zbriš prvo datoteko
<idioterna> da svetloba nazaj pride :)
<lynxlynxlynx> zadnjič je blo na kvarkadabri smešno, ko je enemu dopizdila vsa svinjarija okoli vode z iq
<yang> idioterna: veliko je teorij glede tistega originalnega landinga na luni, da je bil zmontiran posnetek, saj ves Kubrick je bil v tistem casu znan reziser, ce je odisejo 2001 realno zreziral ni hudic da ne bi mogel tudi dveh skakajocih astronavtov...
<idioterna> lynxlynxlynx: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaMb-5w-V0Y#t=1m37
<Pepelka90> The Definitive Malcolm Tucker - YouTube
<Pepelka90> »The best moments and lines of the great Malcolm Tucker from every episode of The Thick Of It and the movie In The Loop. (some longer clips I had in the origi...«
<anny> na motnem ozadju
<lynxlynxlynx> http://blog.kvarkadabra.net/2014/10/nujno-preberite.html
<Pepelka90> Kvarkadabra blog: Nujno preberite!
<idioterna> yang: v resnici smo takrat imeli tehnologijo za pristat na luni, nismo pa mel tehnologije za fejkat moon landing
<idioterna> yang: takrat ni blo se green screenov
<CrazyLemon> seveda ne..bili so black screeni.. a ne bi bilo mal čudno če bi v vesolju bilo zeleno ozadje
<yang> idioterna: ja ampak prej posneti film, bi pa lahko predvajali po celem svetu ane ?
<yang> saj je na WP clanek, no jaz se nisem posvecal tem teorijam ker niso bistvene, samo obstajajo pa
<idioterna> yang: zelo tezko
<lynxlynxlynx> radio komunikacije so javne
<idioterna> pa ruski robotski buggyji tudi
<lynxlynxlynx> če rusi ne bi verjeli, bi sami sprožili take govorice, ne pa da pride iz zda
<idioterna> jutri popoldan bo pa evropska sonda izstrelila lander, ki bo pristal na kometu
<idioterna> http://phys.org/news/2014-11-europe-space-history-comet.html
<Pepelka90> Europe set to make space history with comet landing
<Pepelka90> »One of the biggest gambles in space history comes to a climax on Wednesday when Europe attempts to make the first-ever landing on a comet.«
<idioterna> aha ne
<Gregor3000> lynxlynxlynx: mmkey dodal restartal fail2ban kako  pa sprožim actionban?
<idioterna> izstrelila ga bo ob 9:35 zjutraj
<idioterna> priblizno ob 17h bo pristal
<lynxlynxlynx> Gregor3000: ja en mora naredi pizdarijo, ane
<yang> idioterna: tisto teorijo si preberi o nekih valov, ki so prisotni v vesolju, ki "prezarcijo" ziva bitja do te mere, da ne bi zdrzala radiacije....uradne verzije pravijo da so se dolgo s tem problemom ukvarjali, da so zascitili rakete
<idioterna> yang: ah
<idioterna> ne bom iskal tega
<idioterna> mislm, sej vem kaj v resnici je tam zunaj
<Gregor3000> neki sem mejl narobe nastavil pa sam sebe spamam :-)
<idioterna> ze skoraj 50 let nonstop merimo te reci
<yang> lajko so poslali v vesolje in to je uradna verzija da se je "skuhala" verjetno po tistem niso vec posiljali ljudi, so pac dobili dokaz
<idioterna> ha?
<idioterna> od kje tebi te ideje?
<Gregor3000> sej bo zdej moram počakat na kitajce da spet napadejo....
<idioterna> seriously
<yang> Laika died within hours from overheating,[2] possibly caused by a failure of the central R-7 sustainer to separate from the payload.[
<idioterna> ja.
<idioterna>  verjetno po tistem niso vec posiljali ljudi, so pac dobili dokaz
<idioterna> od kje ti taka butasta ideja me zanima
<anny> :/
<idioterna> ja mislm to je dejansko skodljivo no
<yang> idioterna: a ves koliko miljard dolarjev je amerika zapravila za vesoljski program, so pac morali dokazat da se da pristat na luni, pa ce je bilo res ali pa ne
<idioterna> wtf no
<idioterna> js mocno upam da se norca delas
<idioterna> ker ce resno mislis, potem mas hude tezave z locevanjem realnosti pa fikcije
<yang> idioterna: ja ravno toliko kot tisti, ki so spisali hoax theory
<idioterna> ja, sej to je ogromno :)
<yang> sicer pa od kje si ti tako preprican da so ljudje na luni pristali ?
<idioterna> jao no
<idioterna> ker sem lahko na lastne oci videl lasersko meritev oddaljenosti lune od zemlje, ki je v praksi nemogoca, ne da bi nekdo na luno postavil ogledalo, obrnjeno proti nasemu planetu
<yang> ve se kaj je uradna verzija, saj jaz je ne zanikam
<idioterna> ja ampak poskusas pa upravicit dvom v "uradno" verzijo
<yang> bom ti pastal en link v query
<idioterna> ne vem sicer kolk je uradna
<idioterna> hvala, ni treba, ze vem da je internet poln bedakov
<slax0r> lol :D
<slax0r> vi2 se tako veckrat "kregata" ane? :D
<yang> sej se ne kregava, samo debatirava
<slax0r> hence, ""
<idioterna> yang si zelo mocno zeli, da bi vesolje imelo smisel
<idioterna> pa ga je treba mal nazaj drzat.
<yang> idioterna: sej jaz tudi verjamem uradni verziji ampak gledal sem par dokumentarcev o hoaxih
<idioterna> jaz sem pri vsakem po eni minuti ze videl da nimajo pojma
<idioterna> pa tole kar si mi pejstnu je tut en tak huge bullshit
<slax0r> eh
<slax0r> grem raje domov :)
<idioterna> http://paste.debian.net/hidden/0913fe36/
<Pepelka90> Debian Pastezone
<idioterna> leta 1945 so nemske rakete na 500km dalec zadele london
<idioterna> in letele nad atmosfero.
<idioterna> on pa dvomi, da smo 20 let znali pristat na luni?
<idioterna> 20 let pozneje.
<yang> idioterna: en tip je bil, k je sekiral astronavte naj prisezejo na biblijo da so bili na luni
<yang> pa so ga vsi v gobec sunili in noben ni hotel prisect
<idioterna> ja, ima ludih posle rata
<idioterna> na biblijo srsly
<idioterna> hoaxerja itak ne mores prepricat
<idioterna> lahko mu pokazes kamne ki si jih privlekel nazaj
<idioterna> pa rece "to si u grapi najdu"
<yang> hehe
<yang> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Astronauts_Gone_Wild
<Pepelka90> Astronauts Gone Wild - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> evo , beri :)
<yang> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Van_Allen_radiation_belt
<Pepelka90> Van Allen radiation belt - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> ti si fizik
<idioterna> yup
<yang> no proti tem van allen beltu so morali se posebej dobro izolorati rakete, da so se izognil radiaciji, eni pa pravijo da je to nemocoge
<idioterna> ma pojma nimajo
<idioterna> tista zlata folija okol vecine satelitov je tocno temu namenjena
<yang> ja sej
<yang> glej ce so namenili miljarde v razvoj so verjetno pogruntali
<yang> kako se izolira
<idioterna> to je v glavnem visokoenergetsko beta sevanje
<idioterna> ma dnar nima veze
<idioterna> sovjetska zveza je pristala na veneri
<idioterna> kjer je na povrsju skoraj 500 stopinj celzija pa 100 barov pritiska pa zveplova kislina dezuje
<idioterna> no, uresnic sublimira preden na tla pade
<idioterna> ampak ni ravno prijazno
<idioterna> pa jim je ratalo nazaj fotke poslat
<yang> a to ves, da Americani pripeljejo raketo pokonci na izstrelisce, rusi pa jo pripeljejo vodoravno in jo samo pokonci postavijo
<idioterna> vem
<idioterna> samo ne vem zakaj bi to blo pomembno
<yang> pr americanih dalj casa traja da pride na izstrelisce
<idioterna> a se ti kam mudi? :)
 * CrazyLemon pripravi popcorn
<idioterna> ma pol si ze zamudu
<idioterna> na lej yang tale muzika je fajn
<CrazyLemon> oh.. vidva sta komaj začela..believe me :>
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvKjpGP6P5Y
<Pepelka90> Young Men Dead - The Black Angels - YouTube
<Pepelka90> »Young Men Dead by Black Angels«
<yang> dobr glej s fizikom se jaz ne bom prepiral o vesoljski tehnologiji, sam hotel sem omeniti na te hoaxe
<idioterna> ja, ni treba, k prazne glave ze tko hitr padejo na te fore
<idioterna> pa pol ne cepijo otrok pa odklanjajo antibiotike zanje pa take neumnosti
<yang> koneckoncev je moj prijatelj astronom in mi lahko marsikaj pove o teh zadevah
<yang> in tudi pokaze skozi teleskop
<idioterna> ja
<yang> verjetno ravno ta odsevnik bi se morda videl, morda ne ravno z domacim teleskkopom no
<idioterna> na zalost je luna lih ene petkrat predalec da bi z zemlje lahko vidu apollo landinge
<yang> am on kr obvlada, veckrat je v spiki objavljal slike
<idioterna> ne mores videt
<idioterna> sej lahko zracunas da ne mores videt
<idioterna> hubble ne vidi reci na luni
<idioterna> ker so predalec
<yang> men je reku da velik problem za gledat je migetanje te atmosfere in svetlobna onesnazenost
<idioterna> aja to ce si v ljubljani ja
<idioterna> sej te reci se gleda z visokih hribov
<yang> ce si na neki temni lokaciji al pa tam kjer to astronomski observatoriji je migetanje atmosfere minimalno
<idioterna> v cilu je najvecji evropski teleskop
<yang> ja enga poznam k je bil nedolgo tam
<yang> je tut astrofizik
<idioterna> hud teleskop je
<idioterna> v resnici interferometer
<idioterna> zelo zanimiva naprava
<yang> ampak baje to kar se teh observatorijev deluje tako, da tam sploh ni recimo astronomov, vse se krmili racunalnisko, in so neke zakupljene kvote in ti dajo datum ko lahko skeniras nebo in ce je slabo vreme, pac moras cakati na naslednje pol leta, da dobis termin, tam so samo operaterji teh teleskopov da jih nastavijo ce se kaj pokvari itd.
<idioterna> prva k je z zemlje opazila planet v drugem sistemu
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> mislim za gledat skoz teleskop ti ni treba tja
<yang> ja
<idioterna> itak se nic ne vidi
<idioterna> mislim, gledajo racunalniki
<yang> je zanimiv ampak drag hobi
<idioterna> podobno kot magnetna resonanca
<yang> ta amaterska astronomija, no ta tip se pac s tem ukvarja, mi je ze marskej povedu
<idioterna> kjer brez racunalnika nicesar ne vidis
<idioterna> na lej
<idioterna> namesto moon hoax dokumentarcev lahko pogledas enga dobrega
<yang> se spomnim ko je slikal nebo, je mogu leco razdret, da je vzel ven dolocen spekter ki blokira IR svetlobo in prilagodit fotoaparat, potem pa se racunalnisko obdelati ozvezdje, ker drugace se nic ne bi videlo je rekel, z renderingom pa zvezde potem izstopijo
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjaGktVQdNg
<Pepelka90> "A Universe From Nothing" - Lawrence Krauss, Richard Dawkins - YouTube
<Pepelka90> »Physicist Lawrence Krauss gives a talk on our current picture of the universe, how it will end, and how it could have come from nothing. Krauss is the author...«
<yang> bom pogledu, zdej mam cajt
<CrazyLemon> idioterna a ni v cilu cela mreza teleskopov in ne samo en?
<yang> ja vec ji hje
<yang> ker vsak lahko skenira drug del neba
<yang> da potem sestavis sliko
<yang> baje pa da ogromno stroma porabi
<yang> oz. da je zaradi tega zelo drago dobiti te kvote
<yang> za skenirane
<yang> nevem ce amaterji sploh lahko dobijo kvote, mislim da ne, pri teh glavnih observatorijih
<yang> razen morda kot clani nekega znanstvenega drustva
<yang> bolj morda obdelujejo ze znane slike
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ja uresnici je en
<idioterna> mislim
<idioterna> 4 naprave so, ki se obnasajo kot interferometer
<idioterna> pac iz razlik ki jih vidijo zracunajo kaj je tam
<yang> idioterna: enega zelo velikega bodo sedaj nekje naredili ki bo imel najvecje zrcalo
<CrazyLemon> vedno bo obstajal nekdo nekje ki ima večjega
<CrazyLemon> ane anny ?
<anny> true dat
<yang> hahaha
<idioterna> hja
<idioterna> v resnici ni tok pomembno kolk je velik
<yang> vazno kako ga uporabljas, ane :)
<idioterna> pomembno je kolk atmosfere je nad njim pa kaksna racunska zmogljivost ga sofira
<CrazyLemon> true dat..the more the merrier
<anny> kamasutra ima tu enačbo
<idioterna> no ja no
<idioterna> kamasutra je dost bullshit :)
<CrazyLemon> ne no..pa take fajn slikce so notri
<idioterna> aja to ja sam pac ful je enga balasta k nima nobene zveze s spolnostjo
<CrazyLemon> torej tko kot Playboy ?
<idioterna> ja, pretty much
<idioterna> ogromn enih predsodkov
<anny> moraš računati, da je bila napisana v drugi kulturi in drugem času
<yang> ja pa mors bit kr gibcen, da obvladas vse pozicije :)
<idioterna> ja sej js nic ne zamerim
<idioterna> sam pac danes mogoce ni najbolj kvalitetno branje ce se ucis met kvalitetne spolne odnose
<idioterna> je pa vsekakor dalec od tega da bi bla dolgocasna
<idioterna> yang: a si poslusu "young men dead"
<yang> hm
<yang> nisem
<anny> idioterna, kaj predlagaš kot učno gradivo?
<yang> anny: kr privat tantra instruktorja najdi :)
<anny> yang, se javiš? :)
<yang> nimam pojma o tem :)
<yang> najprej bi se moral na joga course vpisat
<idioterna> anny: joj, js sm se dalec najvec naucu kr iz skript za ginekolosko anatomijo
<idioterna> pa pol pac
<anny> hihi, dobra
<idioterna> pregledovanja
<anny> pa praksa
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> mislm jsm itak devicnik prakticno
<yang> idioterna: jst sem se najvec naucu iz televizije :)
<anny> to je dober začetek, večina tipov NE ve, kaj je kje :/
<anny> žal tudi obratno velja
<idioterna> ma na televiziji nc pametnga ne pokazejo
<idioterna> mislm tut ves porn sm pogledu pa
<anny> televizijo f***t skozi okno
<anny> idioterna, vsega porna nisi pogledal
<idioterna> je porn engineered to sell well to men.
<idioterna> no nism vsega
<anny> no
<idioterna> ampak dovolj da razumem kako deluje industrija
<anny> recimo, da si pogledal večino scenarijev
<yang> idioterna: porn of the 1980s is not the same
<idioterna> ja sej se vedno gledam porn
<anny> hm, kosmati trikotnički!
<idioterna> most of it doesn't even turn me on anymore
<CrazyLemon> :/
<idioterna> ja ubistvu to sm se naucu iz anatomije
<idioterna> da z dlakami je stimulacija zivcnih koncicev velik kvalitetnejsa
<anny> če si bral kakšno raziskavo, pr0n aktivira iste predele možganov kot droge
<idioterna> aja to ja to je un
<idioterna> en dobr ted talk
<idioterna> k kr fino povzame ves research okol tega
<anny> sčasoma potrebuješ čedalje večjo dozo oz. čedalje bolj ekstremne variante
<idioterna> problem porna je tut escalation
<idioterna> ja, to
<anny> preideš od čisto navadnega cigumigu k pedofiliji in zoofiliji
<yang> hm, men nekak ni jasno kaksna je naravna vloga porascenosti spolovil
<idioterna> iz 70s do zdej je anal intercourse postal cist mainstream
<anny> idioterna, mislim da ne
<idioterna> ja ne
<idioterna> v pornu
<anny> tam ja
<idioterna> ja
<anny> v rl pa ne ravno
<idioterna> ja hvala bogu
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> to je lih tko preferenca kokr prakticno karkol druzga
<anny> yang, zaščita reproduktivnih organov in koncentracija feromonov
<idioterna> ampak pricakovanja k jih majo ljudje k jih je porn vzgojil so kr zoprna
<anny> ja, ker so n-let gledali nerealni sex
<yang> anny: zascita pred mrazom ?
<anny> ko zagledajo žensko z več kot tremi dlakami, padejo v nezavest
<idioterna> yang: amm, med spolnim odnosom se reci drgnejo
<idioterna> in ce se drkne koza ob kozo se zelo hitr poskoduje
<anny> zaščita pred mrazom pod pazduho?
<idioterna> ce so vmes dlake pa ne
<anny> dobro, spodaj že verjamem
<anny> idioterna ima point
<idioterna> no, ce ti je vsec gladko pac namazes
<yang> idioterna: ja to edino ja, isto kot pod pazduho
<anny> brez dlak je trenje veliko večje
<idioterna> sej smo v 21 stoletju
<CrazyLemon> sedja vem zakaj ti porabiš tok nutelle
<idioterna> jsm kosmat.
<idioterna> pa mati mojih otrok je tut
<anny> CrazyLemon :)
<idioterna> no, pred porodom sem jo obril
<anny> če jo ne bi ti bi jo v porodnišnici
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> no pa vcasih vmes za ksn eksperiment se tut lahko
<anny> s kakšno zarjavelo žiletko! brrrr
<idioterna> ampak met nonstop delo s tem pa ni njen stil
<anny> pametna ženska
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> tut oblaci se bolj klosarsko od osnovne sole naprej
<anny> dejansko bi moral vsak dan puliti dlake ali iti na odstranitev z laserjem
<idioterna> je ugotovila da ji vsi napacni tipi tezijo
<idioterna> ce pusti da se vidi kako zgleda
<yang> http://jp.si/vagina_costume.jpg
<idioterna> joj yang, pacek.
<yang> kaj
<idioterna> na tem kanalu so otroci!
<yang> a je kdo mlajsi od 15 let ?
<anny> idioterna, mislim, da so šli že spat
<upd> a nisi našel lepšega kostuma
<idioterna> yang: mal norce brijem
<yang> ;)
<idioterna> moji otroci so ze zvedl kako se dela otroke
<idioterna> pa se niso nic hihital, cist normalno se jim je zdel
<yang> valda strorlja jih prinese
<idioterna> ne sm jim kr narisu
<idioterna> na en list papirja
<anny> za nas je ta bolj primerna
<upd> idioterna, fora je k ti reče jaz vem od kje otrok pride ne vem pa kako tja pride
<anny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMFlYf9Nyvk
<idioterna> kako se ocka pa mami stisneta
<Pepelka90> Vagina Mouse - YouTube
<Pepelka90> »look real close and you will see it«
<idioterna> upd: sm tut to razlozil
<Gregor3000> aha: command executed when banning an IP. Take care that the command is executed with Fail2Ban user rights.
<upd> bravo
<upd> jaz bi jih pustil v temi
<Gregor3000> kako pa se to naredi?
<Gregor3000> :-O?
<anny> oči posadi korenček na njivico
<yang> idioterna ne zeli da bi predobro zgledala, da mu je ne bi kdo ukradel :)
<idioterna> upd: zakaj?
<idioterna> ne sej razlozis da pac
<idioterna> enkrat po 10 letu prides v puberteto in se ti do konca razvijejo spolovila
<anny> gremo spat otroci
<anny> lp
<yang> ln
<idioterna> srecno
<idioterna> upd: to pa res ni nc posebnga
<idioterna> mislm
<upd> mislem men ni noben to razlagal pa sem use izvedel
<idioterna> ja vem sam ni nobenga razloga da bi ti vmes kdo razlagal bullshit
<idioterna> al pa da ti ne bi povedal
<idioterna> kako se zgodijo stvari
<idioterna> sej je pr prakticno vseh sesalcih enak mehanizem
<idioterna> in pol otroc ko vidjo dva psa k si prvoscta
<idioterna> razumejo kaj se dogaja
<upd> toj tud res ja, bolš da sam poveš kot da drugje kakšno bedarijo poberejo
<yang> idioterna: mi smo vse kot mulci izvedl, k smo star papir zbiral, pa so kaksni stari deci pomesal vroce kaje med casopise
<idioterna> yang: no vids
<idioterna> nc niste zvedl.
<idioterna> sam vidl ste slikce nagih bab
<idioterna> jsm otrokom prov povedu
<yang> no pri biologiji so nas tut ucil v osnovni, da smo se smejali
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> no
<idioterna> moji otroc se niso nc smejal
<idioterna> zakaj bi pa se
<idioterna> sej ni nc smesnga v tem
<idioterna> dokler te krscanska druzba ne nauci da te mora bit sram
<yang> pa pol je biologarca komunajzarka rekla "veste tisto kar vas pri verouku ucijo manca, pa ne drzi"
<yang> od adama in even dalje
<idioterna> prov je povedala
<idioterna> pr verouku ucijo tako svinjarijo
<idioterna> vse izkljucno z namenom kontrolirat ljudi
<idioterna> skoz strah
<yang> otrok je zmeden, saj sam ne ve, kaj je res
<yang> verjame eno ali drugo
<idioterna> no, moji otroc men verjamejo vse
<idioterna> ker se jim nikol ne zlazem
<idioterna> pa ne bullshitam z bozicki pa storkljami
<idioterna> ampak povem tko k je
<idioterna> pa kadar ne vem recem da ne vem pa povem kje se da zvedet, ce se da
<yang> eh pol si jih pa za bozicka prikrajsal....
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> pa kaj
<idioterna> sej darila vseen dobijo
<idioterna> ne nujno lih za bozic no
<yang> zdej dobijo trojna darila, miklavz, bozicek in se dedek mraz
<idioterna> nah
<idioterna> moji dobijo mal random darila
<idioterna> kadar kej rabjo dobijo
<idioterna> pa je darilo
<idioterna> pa vseen vejo kaj je bozicek
<upd> bolš k pa da morš cel faking let čakat na kolo :p
<idioterna> sam pac vejo da je to pravljica
<yang> upd: ;)
<idioterna> tut poznajo ze biblijo pa koran
<idioterna> pa vejo da so zgodbice
<idioterna> nism jim bral, sam pokazu sm jim
<idioterna> ni nobenih dobrih slikc not tko da jih itak ne zanima
<upd> kaj si pa jim povedal o ljudjeh ki vrjamejo v te zgodbice
<yang> idioterna: se spomnim, ko smo bli v osnovni soli, ampak takrat nas niso filal s storijami o bozicku v prejsnjem rezimu kaj dosti, pa je bil potem en fantek crncek se v petem razredu je mislil da bozicek obstaja in pol se je jokal kaksne dva tedna ko so mu povedal da ne obstaja, vsi otroci so to vedli ze v drugem razredu
<idioterna> ja
<yang> od ene uciteljice sin je bil verjetno posvojencek al pa prov njen
<idioterna> upd: ja nc
<idioterna> da eni ljudje majo radi pravljice in se pol obnasajo kot da so pravljice resnicne
<yang> bozicek je itak coca-cola man
<idioterna> sej ni nc zlo narobe s tem dokler ne tezijo drugim
<yang> tak ki ga poznamo danes
<yang> oni so si ga zmislili za promocijo pijace
<idioterna> no tega jim nism se povedal
<upd> ql :)
<idioterna> k ne vejo kaj je kokakola
<idioterna> no, prej nism do konca povedu
<idioterna> na list papirja smo narisal vse zivo
<idioterna> ogromn family tree
<idioterna> pac kdo je oci pa mami od koga
<yang> hehe, zadnjic je bila finta, ko poznam  eno sosedo ki ima hcerkico in smo sli na pijaco in me vprasa kaj bom pil natakarca pa recem "eno kokakolo" in potem hcerkica "jaz bi tudi kokokolo" pa rece mamica, da ponavadi hcerkici recejo da v bifeju imajo kokakole, ker nocejo da bi jo pila
<idioterna> pa kako gre penis v noznico pa kako semencica potujejo skoz maternicni vrat
<yang> no pol jo je pac mogla dobit, ker ji ni mogla rect da je nimajo :)
<idioterna> pa kako se potem rekombinira nacrt za cloveka not
<idioterna> k jih je zanimal zakaj mamo razlicne barve oci
<idioterna> pa sm pokazu kako to deluje
<idioterna> yang: zakaj bi pa v bife peljal otroka
<yang> idioterna: dost se se spomnis iz osnovne sole, jst sem ze vecino pozabil
<upd> yang, tuki je že narobe, bolje bi bilo če bi mamica povedala, da jo imajo pa da je škodljiva
<idioterna> yang: iz osnovne sole?
<yang> idioterna: ker majo v unmu bifeju skatlo z igracam ? :)
<idioterna> yang: otroka se pelje na sprehod ob reki
<yang> pa da lahko s sosedo kaksno receva
<idioterna> al pa skozi gozd
<idioterna> lokal pa res ni prostor za otroka no
<yang> ma v redu je
<yang> imajo igrace
<yang> tako da se zamoti
<idioterna> what difference does that make
<idioterna> ja sej
<upd> idioterna, dober da jim to vse razložiš
<yang> je pol hotla igracko domov odnest
<idioterna> ja zakaj jim pa ne bi
<idioterna> ce jih zanima
<upd> sej prov :)
<idioterna> pa nc se jim cudn ne zdi
<idioterna> edin pol je vcasih res smesn
<idioterna> k se z drugimi otroki pogovarjata
<idioterna> pa uni kr oci izbuljo vcasih
<idioterna> k jima razlagata
<yang> ne vem, to da idioterna uci 4 letne otroke o stvareh ki so dojemljivi 10 letnim otrokom, ne vem ce je prav pedagosko, ampak vsaj laze jim ne
<idioterna> sej jih ne ucim na nivoju k nebi bil primeren za njih
<idioterna> DNA rekombinacijo sm jima razlozu tko da je zapisan nacrt za ocija pa mamico, pol smo pa dva lista papirja raztrgal
<idioterna> pa jih skupi zlimal druzga z drugim
<idioterna> pa je tam pisal mal drugac
<yang> nas so ucili o cloveski reporodukciji v zadnjem razredu osnovne sole, sej pravim iz vrocega kaja smo vse ze prej videli
<idioterna> ja sam kaj ste pa vidl iz vrocega kaja
<idioterna> nage babe
<idioterna> kaj pa vids ce to gledas?
<yang> ja, no seveda, ni naam bilo cisto jasno
<idioterna> no, mojim otrokom pa je
<yang> gledali smo tiste revije in se smejali
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> pr nas je blo isto
<idioterna> men je slo pa na jetra k nism vedu v cem je fora
<yang> pa sosolec je napisal "Fuk" na tablo in smo se vsi smejali ker nismo vedeli kaj pomeni, pa je prisla uciteljica in nas ozmerjala zakaj pisemo "svinjarije", nam pa nic jasno
<upd> mja isto pri nas, po možnosti še do ravnatelja zarad grdih besed
<yang> men je star ada ki je bil pedagog vse razlozil tut o otrocih
<idioterna> to men nikol ne bo jasn zakaj bi bla to grda beseda
<yang> ceprav doma je bil seks kar tabu tema, ce mi je kdo kaj povedal je bil edino star ata, ampak potem konec osnovne sole nam je bilo jasno ker smo to jemali pri biologiji
<idioterna> moji starsi so bli kr relaxed glede tega
<idioterna> niso se maral pogovarjat o tem sicer
<yang> pa meli smo v petem razredu "druzbeno moralno vzgojo" to je bil najbolj uporaben predmet v celi osnovni soli, kjer so nas ucili o reprodukciji o zasciti med spolnimi odnosi in o nevarnostih drog, smo si pogledali nekaj filmov na temo drog - otroci iz postaje zoo itd. tisto je marsikomu pomagalo da se je izogil kasnejsemu stiku z drogami
<upd> mja v 7 razredu je una razložila k je prišla ena o spolnosti pa kondomih itd itd
<idioterna> to je ze ful prepozn
<idioterna> eni so takrat ze spolno zreli
<yang> idioterna: nevem ce imajo se podobne predmete sedaj, ampak takrat je bil to kar tak kontroverzen predmet, ceprav uciteljica nam ga je dobro predstavila
<idioterna> imajo ja
<yang> idioterna: nevem zakaj je bil samo eno leto obvezen, ker kot pravim dejansko najbolj zivljenski predmet je bil
<idioterna> zakaj bi bil kontroverzen
<upd> res je v 7 razredu jih je bilo že nekaj za katere se je vedno da so imeli sploni odnos že
<idioterna> ah, tut gospodinjstvo je bil zivljenski
<idioterna> pa nisi poslusal!
<idioterna> js sm mel sreco da sm zlo dobr vedu kaj hocm od partnerke
<idioterna> ze zlo zgodej
<yang> idioterna: ni bilo tako kot danes ko seksajo po grmovjih izven sole, najbolj zagrete sosolke so imele recimo fante tam od 7. razreda dalje, ampak to so bile 1% izjeme na soli...
<idioterna> haha
<yang> no tako je pac bilo
<idioterna> brez skrbi, ze vcasih so zlo zgodej mel spolne odnose
<idioterna> o grmovju sicer ne vem velik
<idioterna> okol nase sole je bil v glavnem beton
<yang> ma mi smo imeli samo eno sosolko ki je imela fanta tam v 7. 8. razredu in veljala za najlepso na soli
<yang> ona pa se ena druga sta frajarili z starejsimi dijaki
<yang> drugih ni bilo v nasi generaciji, potem na srednji soli pa ze bolj
<idioterna> jah
<yang> sosolec ki je bil najvecji in je zgledal 20 let star ko jih je imel 15, je imel punco sele v prvem letniku
<idioterna> "sele"
<yang> mislim
<yang> on edini
<idioterna> js sm bil ze 19 let star ko sem se prvic zapletel
<idioterna> pa se to je blo cist ponesreci
<idioterna> mislm takrat sm bil ze preprican da ne bo nic
<idioterna> ever
<yang> vem da smo se potem pogovarjali "a ves da ima grega ze punco" to je blo tko WOW ko si bil v srednji soli, ampak za danasnje razmere ni to nic nenavadnega
<idioterna> hja
<upd> zdej je WOW če je nimaš v 8 razredu
<yang> en moj sosolec je mel tut punco v 1. letniku, in je veljal za najvecjega frajerja
<idioterna> pr nas so ze v osnovni soli kr dostkrat mel "punce"
<idioterna> ampak k zdej gledam nazaj
<idioterna> vidm da niso mel pojma
<idioterna> eni se zdej nimajo
<idioterna> pa so jih mel ze ful :)
<upd> mi smo mel poroko v 5 razredu lol
<idioterna> a cigansko :)
<upd> ne sošolc pa sošolka
<idioterna> ste kej strelal v zrak? :)
<yang> ?
<yang> se hecas
<upd> pa pojedino pol itd :D
<upd> ne
<sasa84> lol :D
<yang> saj moras biti 16 let star
<idioterna> yang: zakaj bi se hecu
<yang> da se porocis
<upd> mene so za župnika določil prasci
<upd> :D
<idioterna> yang: sej mene so tut k sm bil pomoje ene 8 let star nahecal
<upd> ne govorim o pravi poroki
<upd> haha
<yang> ma dobro jaz sem govoril, da se bom porocil z sosolko ze v vrtcu
<idioterna> da sm su z eno puncko v eno drvarnco
<idioterna> nag
<idioterna> pretty much tko je zgledal k
<sasa84> to smo se tud mi dost igral...d smo zdravniki al pa poročeni :P
<yang> no jst sem siguren da nihce od osnovnosolskih dijakov ni seksal razen morda NINE, ona je bila najbolj zazeljena punca na soli, ampak ce gledam za nazaj sploh ni bila lustna, samo karakterno je bila zanimiva morda, kaj pa vem
<upd> yang, lol pr nas je tud bla nina z velkimi joški
<sasa84> yang: kdaj si mel prvo punco?
<upd> punca iz mesta, rovtarji pa trdi xD
<yang> sasa84: jah nevem tam od 16. dalje, ampak da je blo kaj iz tega sele pr 18ih, mal sem se sparal
<sasa84> zdej se ne Å¡parat yang:P
<yang> :)
<idioterna> js nism nikol mel punce
<yang> idioterna: ti si isti kot grega, on se je s svojo prvo porocil in je ze skoz happy
<sasa84> mami je s fotrom tud že ob 14ga leta :P
<idioterna> kdo je grega?
<idioterna> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/mouthpie/media/funny-pictures26.jpg.html
<Pepelka90> funny-pictures26.jpg Photo by mouthpie | Photobucket
<Pepelka90> »This photo was uploaded by mouthpie.«
<idioterna> tko je zgledal
<idioterna> ko smo bli stari 8
<upd> bolj menjaš manj veš kaj hočeš
<upd> lol
<sasa84> haha :D
<sasa84> miške, jaz grem spat
<sasa84> kr lepo se pomente
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> js sm ze vse zmenen
<idioterna> srecno sasa84
<yang> idioterna: hehe ja ta slikca je dobra
<idioterna> se kej uploadi na stravo
<sasa84> živeli idioterna!
<sasa84> če ne druzga...kšn sprehod :)
<idioterna> sej ni treba laufat
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> sprehodi so super
<sasa84> luštni so :)
<sasa84> lahkonočko vsem :)
<yang> idioterna: jst mam to slikco v srbohrvaski verziji :)
<upd> a ste vi tud une tablete rdeče mogl jest na šoli za zobe
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> smo mogl :)
<upd> kok je to ogabno bilo
<idioterna> mhm
<upd> če se mi je kej zamerlo se mi je tisto
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> men se je zameru cel sistem
<idioterna> k sm mel nesposobne ucitle
<upd> isto men
<yang> zakaj so ze ble une tablete, smo jedl ja, sam nevem cemu so sluzile
<yang> mi smo mel pa ful v redu in predane ucitelje na osnovni soli, na srednji pa jih je bilo veliko ignorantskih
<yang> tisto svoje so odpredavali in to je blo to
<yang> vem da smo imeli ucitellje ful radi vsi kot razred na osnovni soli, ne sicer vseh ampak tiste, ki so nas znali bolje motivirati
<yang> najraje smo dejansko imeli uciteljico za biologijo, ki nam je pokazala zive zivali, rastline, kako se vzgoji rastlino itd. tak prakticen predmet je bil
<yang> pa tut odlicen pedagog je bila in ena starejsih profesoric na osnovni soli
<yang> in znala se je posaliti z nami
<yang> pa seveda telovadbo, da smo se znoreli z zogo
<yang> predvsem so se profesorji na osnovni soli ukvarjali individualno z dijaki kot kolektivno, v srednji pa samo se bolj kolektivno, pac ko si bil vprasan so te obravnavali individualno pa ce si naredil kako pizdarijo si pac sel iz razreda ven, drugace pa je bil samo dril snovi in potem pac sprasevanje
<upd> ma če si zob nisi umil si imel rdeče po tisti tableti ogabna stvar
<yang> saj se tudi pedagosko delo pac razlikuje med osnovno solo, ko so otroci mlajsi in pac kasneje na srednnji soli in faksu
<upd> da
<yang> spomnim se recimo, ko smo na osnovni soli ucitelje klicali "tovaris" pa potem smo to navado nesli na srednjo solo in so nekateri tam bili alergicni in so zahtevali da jih naslavljamo z "ucitelj oz profesor"
<yang> srednja sola je vseeno ze bolj elitisticen sistem, ce gledas da se pac rangirajo glede na predznanje....
<yang> osnovna sola je pac za vse enaka
<yang> hocm rect, da imas v srednjesolskem programu od strokovnih sol do gimnazij
<yang> zdaj pa imas tudi ze elitisticne privatne gimnazije celo
<idioterna> js sodelovcem recem "tovarisica" al pa "tovaris"
#ubuntu-si 2014-11-11
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<dz0ny_> dan
<zdobersek> dan
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: pada?
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> ceprov je bil zdej el mrk
<dz0ny_> dunno why
<dz0ny_> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfa1/t31.0-8/10712422_10204129820178925_5633167919834715723_o.jpg
<dz0ny_> presihajoče jezero |||
<zdobersek> MONSTER
<dz0ny_> sam cerku manjka pa lahko tržimo kot bled :>
<dz0ny_> https://scontent-b-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/t31.0-8/10355641_10202948040557442_9108391288706411392_o.jpg
<napsy> wow hudo
<napsy> svasta
<napsy> se splaca met kak coln
<slax0r> dz0ny_: woot :O
<slax0r> nism si mislu da je tk hudo
<slax0r> spet...
<CrazyLemon> .imdb guardians of the galaxy
<jabuk> Varuhi galaksije (2014) 121 min Action Adventure Sci Fi
<jabuk> Ocena: 8.5/10 (239,422 glasov) MT: 76/100
<jabuk> A group of space criminals must work together to stop the fanatical villain Ronan the Accuser from destroying the galaxy.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1441049625/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2015381/
<sasa84> juhuuu
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> zivjo.
<zdobersek> heya sasa84
<sasa84> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152897562997722
<Pepelka90> Number1 FM | Facebook
<sasa84> lol
<Pepelka90> »İlginç bir şaka anlayışı!Yaptıklarına inanamayacaksınız«
<sasa84> oj idioterna
<sasa84> živjo zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> o/
<napsy> lp
<sasa84> oj CrazyLemon, heila sailor!
<sasa84> živjo napsy
<sasa84> ps: CrazyLemon, se mi zdi, da ma dz0ny_več vode pred bajto kt ti :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lih sm hotu napisat da je dz0ny_ trenutno sailor ne js :)
<dz0ny_> sasa84: https://scontent-b-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/t31.0-8/10355641_10202948040557442_9108391288706411392_o.jpg
<dz0ny_> sasa84: https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfa1/t31.0-8/10712422_10204129820178925_5633167919834715723_o.jpg
<sasa84> dz0ny_: a hiša ma zalit prvi štuk al ma štenge do te terase?
<dz0ny_> zalit prvi Å¡tuk
<dz0ny_> 3m vode je
<dz0ny_> 6 pa na mostu v pudobu
<dz0ny_> zdej narašča za 5mm na uro
<dz0ny_> sam je že kr problem prid do lj
<dz0ny_> moraš po gozdu
<sasa84> o matr ej :(
<sasa84> Å¡trom pa vodo mate?
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> 2m Å¡e manjka do glavne linije
<dz0ny_> majo pa eni odklopljen
<sasa84> matr, raj mam žled
<dz0ny_> well ce bo tako toplo, ga bomo spet mel
<sasa84> :\
<sasa84> sam tku no... smo bli brez štroma, sam sm 100x raj brez štroma k da čakam, d mi bajto zalije
<sasa84> a vaša hiša je kej v nevarnosti? al ste tok visok?
<sasa84> a star trg je ok? so bl une vasi okol problem?
<dz0ny_> sasa84: https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/t31.0-8/10547955_10202946634602294_4239824529464038275_o.jpg
<dz0ny_> sasa84: jaz sem varen, sem ene 250m na d vodo
<idioterna> zakaj je pa cesta zaprta?
<dz0ny_> idioterna: glej gorno sliko :)
<idioterna> ja sej jo gledam
<idioterna> a ne znajo plavat? :)
<napsy> sj za pesce ni zaprta :D
<sasa84> dz0ny_: tu je pudob a ne, k je ta cerku na levi, k se gre prot vam
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> tle je vode 6m
<dz0ny_> nad strugo
<sasa84> ojoj
<sasa84> gasilci se bodo pa tud nadelal letos
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> https://www.google.si/maps/@45.7004505,14.4760812,3a,75y,41.23h,65.05t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sYmS-08navHUrMUBBkA0JIw!2e0!6m1!1e1?hl=en
<dz0ny_> za primerjavo
<Pepelka90> Google Zemljevidi
<sasa84> uuu
<CrazyLemon> veliki obrh je letos res velik :)
<zdobersek> kaj ona mladez na kolesu ustvarja?
<sasa84> zdobersek: rekreacija!
<CrazyLemon> a uporablja kdo Bob ?
<sasa84> dz0ny_: http://img.rtvslo.si/_up/upload/2014/11/09/65160285_image03.jpg
<miha> kako pri raspbian spremenit resolucijo?
<zdobersek> config.txt
<zdobersek> miha: http://www.raspberrypi.org/documentation/configuration/config-txt.md
<Pepelka90> Raspberry Pi Documentation
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: lej! uporaben sem!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek not for me :)
<CrazyLemon> če bi bil uporaben bi mi povedal zakaj mi htacccess ne dela tko kot mora :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: PEBKAC
<zdobersek> heyo
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek vidiš.. not for me :)
<miha> CrazyLemon: kaj ti pa ne dela?
<miha> zdobersek: ne razumem, to tudi za xorg?
<CrazyLemon> miha fse! :)
<zdobersek> miha: you lost me at xorg
<CrazyLemon> evo miha https://paste.sh/P8o4dvCZ#3pJ4shB7folIZNtD0QfIhlSI      če boš ti kaj pogruntal
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysa5OBhXz-Q
<Pepelka90> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<Pepelka90> How Wolves Change Rivers - YouTube
<Pepelka90> »Check out Sustainable Human (http://sustainablehuman.me) - a new kind of organization whose goal is to realize an abundance for all. Collaborate on projects ...«
<CrazyLemon> ker do zdaj še nobenmu ni uspelo rešit te skrivnosti :)
<miha> CrazyLemon: kaj ti pa ne dela?
<miha> error.log kaj pravi?
<CrazyLemon> miha redirekt iz punbb na forum
<CrazyLemon> nič ne pravi ker (še) nimam dostopa do error.loga
<CrazyLemon> baje pa ni nič takega not
<miha> CrazyLemon: pa razumeš, da rewrite samo razreši url, ki ga dobi not? ubuntu.si stran in punbb generirata linke, in oba generirata punbb/, pri punbb maš rewrite, torej nikol ne dobiš noter viewtopic.php linka. tudi če bi tole prav delalo, je čist brezveze redirect
<CrazyLemon> wat
<jabuk> http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/167/784/Wat.jpg
<miha> mimgrede, RewriteRule ^punbb/viewtopic\.php$ http://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/%1/ [R=301] bi moral bit [R=301,L] , ker sicer bo Å¡e /forum pravilo izvedel (rewrite se izvaja, dokler najde kaj, L to ustavi za ta URL)
<miha> CrazyLemon: rewriterule samo pove, kako server obravnava, npr http://ubuntus.si/punbb
<miha> ampak ti konfiguriraj stran in punbb, da ne bo takih linkov delal sploh
<CrazyLemon> konfiguriram naj ubuntu.si da ne bo delal linkov?
<miha> zakaj bi najprej generiral napačen link, pol pa redirectal?
<CrazyLemon> torej naj izključim internet ? :)
<miha> to je grdo in neučinkovito
<zdobersek> miha: z modesettingom tocno nastavis, kaksno resolucijo ti naj pi vzpostavi
<zdobersek> miha: nimam blage, kako bi to delal z xorgom
<CrazyLemon> i'm lost.. kako napačen link.. ni napačnih linkov
<CrazyLemon> so pravi linki..in so pravi linki na novem forumu
<miha> <li id="menu-item-16" class="menu-item menu-item-type-custom menu-item-object-custom menu-item-16"><a href="/punbb/">Forum</a></li>
<miha> v punbb
<miha> na ubuntu.si strani <li id="menu-item-16" class="menu-item menu-item-type-custom menu-item-object-custom menu-item-16"><a href="/punbb/">Forum</a></li>
<miha> nikjer ne vidim, da bi /forum/ linke generiral
<CrazyLemon> ja..to je iz wordpress baze.. in nima nobene zveze s tem kar želim js narest
<CrazyLemon> ker to spremenim link v widgetu
<CrazyLemon> in bo /forum/
<CrazyLemon> in Å¡e vedno mi htaccess ne redirekta iz punbb v forum
<miha> lahko kje vidim, kaj delaš?
<CrazyLemon> lahko
<CrazyLemon> pejt na ubuntu.si/punbb/
<CrazyLemon> če pristaneš na punbb forumu
<CrazyLemon> si na napačnem mestu
<CrazyLemon> :)
<miha> ti res ne razumeš, kaj sem ti napisal?
<CrazyLemon> ker htaccess bi te mogu redirektat na ubuntu.si/forum/
<CrazyLemon> :)
<miha> tudi če me bo, ti pol punbb ne bo delal
<miha> spremeni punbb konfiguracijo
<CrazyLemon> super
<CrazyLemon> to je point
<CrazyLemon> ane
<CrazyLemon> ker je NOV FORUM
<miha> CrazyLemon: rtfm http://punbb.informer.com/forums/topic/22897/how-to-change-the-base-url/
<Pepelka90> how to change the Base URL? (Page 1) — PunBB 1.3 discussion — PunBB Forums
<Pepelka90> »how to change the Base URL? (Page 1) — PunBB 1.3 discussion — PunBB Forums — Lightweight PHP-based Forum«
<miha> ali kaj podobnega
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<CrazyLemon> hvala miha ..very helpful :)
<miha> kr smej se
<miha> ne zajebavam te
<miha> base_url bi moral povedat, kake linke punbb generira
<miha> seveda mora njegov .htaccess pol te linke /forum znat pravilno resolvat (hint: zamenjaj ves punbb/ v forum/ pa bo)
<miha> če plačaš ti pa še to naredim namest tebe
<miha> npr http://www.minesec.cm/forum/install.php  Enter the Base URL of your PunBB installation The URL (without trailing slash) of your PunBB forum (example: http://forum.myhost.com or http://myhost.com/~myuser). This must be correct or administrators and moderators will not be able to submit any forms. Please note that the preset value below is just an educated guess by PunBB. Base URL
<Pepelka90> PunBB Installation
<miha> da ti razložim: aplikacija mora prave linke generirat, torej /forum, namest /punbb (to naredi base url)
<miha> potem pa seveda mora ustrezen htaccess naredit rewrite iz tega /forum linka na pravi fajl (.php)
<miha> ampak delat redirecte za to je pa slaba ideja, tudi če ti rata
<miha> zakaj za vraga bi se dvakrat nalagal userju in serverju?
<miha> je to profi rešitev?
<Sky[x]> lp
<miha> pa še kak cikel boš naredu :D
<CrazyLemon> miha dejstvo je da nisi prebral kar sem napisal.. kar je v redu
<CrazyLemon> preveč sem pričakoval :)
<miha> prav
<miha> ne razumem, kaj bi rad
<CrazyLemon> vem :)
<miha> in mislim, da razmišljaš narobe
<miha> CrazyLemon: ampak daj tm [R=301,L] namest [R=301] za začetekž
<CrazyLemon> se strinjam.. ne vem kaj mi je sploh bilo treba delat nov forum
<miha> pa glej error.log
<miha> CrazyLemon: in zakaj ne moreš novemu forumu dat base_url /forum?
<miha> in ko bo delal popravit linke na strani na /forum ?
<CrazyLemon> miha forum že dela.. in je že na /forum
<CrazyLemon> sedja bi rad vse preusmeril, ki pridejo na punbb/* na forum/ :)
<miha> a podlinki so isti? al je čist drugače?
<CrazyLemon> če je nov forum..seveda so drugi linki :)
<CrazyLemon> hence the htaccess :)
<napsy> kje je nov forum?
<miha> RewriteRule ^punbb/(.*)$ http://www.ubuntu.si/forum/ [R=301,L] pa pozabi na ostalo, vse bo redirektalo na vstopno stran?
<Pepelka90> Ubuntu.si Forum
<miha> napsy: http://ubuntu.si/forum/ zdaj je povedal
<Pepelka90> Ubuntu.si Forum
<miha> pol se pa pizdi
<miha> da ga ne razumem
<CrazyLemon> povedal sem večkrat :)
<miha> kje?
<napsy> to je z nule napisan?
<CrazyLemon> prvič v htaccess pasteju kjer vidiš da so linki povsem drugačni :)
<CrazyLemon> drugič ko sm omenil da bi rad iz punbb na forum/ redirektal
<CrazyLemon> tretjič ko sm ti omenil da greš na ubuntu.si/forum
<miha> CrazyLemon: oprosti pol
<CrazyLemon> evo miha..sm dal ^punbb/(.*)$   pa ne redirekta čisto nič :)
<CrazyLemon> curl -I https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/
<CrazyLemon> HTTP/1.1 200 OK
<Pepelka90> Ubuntu.si forum
<Pepelka90> »Ubuntu.si forum - Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti Linux distribucije Ubuntu«
<CrazyLemon> torej probali smo že marsikaj
<CrazyLemon> ampak Å¡e vedno ne dela :)
<dz0ny_> a ^/?punbb/?$
<dz0ny_> si že :D
<CrazyLemon> ene 100x :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak bom Å¡e 101x :D
<CrazyLemon> evo
<CrazyLemon> dela pa ne :D
<CrazyLemon> torej ja.. testiral sem tudi tko da sm .htaccess fajle v /wordpress/ pa v /punbb/ dal na svoj pc kjer sem testiral tudi htaccess
<CrazyLemon> pa celotna zadeva deluje bp
<CrazyLemon> prek ngroka
<CrazyLemon> vendar na ubuntu.si pa... ne dela čisto nič razn tistih prvih redirektov (wiki, izdelki)
<miha> CrazyLemon: nisem ziher, kater .htaccess se ti sploh izvede
<miha> in ker še sam nimaš dostopa, kaj bom jaz gledal :)
<miha> vpraš admina al pa naj da root :p
<CrazyLemon> miha niti js nism zihr.. če pa dam tist redirekt (punbb -> ubuntu.si/forum) v punbb/.htaccess
<CrazyLemon> se pa tudi ne izvede
<miha> v tem primeru morš dat   RewriteRule ^ http://www.ubuntu.si/forum [R=301,L]                ? ;)
<Pepelka90> Ubuntu.si Forum
<miha> ker že maš /punbb
<CrazyLemon> oooo :p
<CrazyLemon> miha kje plačam pivo? :)
<miha> se bomo zmenl
<miha> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8819706/redirect-all-traffic-to-root-of-another-domain
<Pepelka90> .htaccess - Redirect all traffic to root of another domain - Stack Overflow
<miha> http://borkweb.com/story/apache-rewrite-cheatsheet
<Pepelka90> Apache Rewrite Cheatsheet | BorkWeb
<Pepelka90> »Some People Are Squirrel Handed.«
<miha> za lepši log :)
<CrazyLemon> ja..zdaj mi pa piše not found :D
<miha> kater url?
<miha> a prej pa je delal? :)
<CrazyLemon> prej je za kratek čas preusmeril na forum.. potem pa sm neki še naredu pa je 404 :D
<miha> in kaj si naredu?
<CrazyLemon> torej..tisti RewriteRule ^ http://www.ubuntu.si/forum [R=301,L]
<Pepelka90> Ubuntu.si Forum
<CrazyLemon> mi v bistvu preusmeri vse requeste v ubuntu.si/forum ane ?
<lynxlynxlynx> čisto vse
<lynxlynxlynx> ^ bo vedno ujemal
<CrazyLemon> ja..tega ne želim :)
<miha> +1
<miha> katere pa nočeš?
<CrazyLemon> js želim da mi samo  za punbb/ preusmeri na forum/
<lynxlynxlynx> pol pa dodaj regex
<CrazyLemon> v tem primeru
<miha> kaj v stilu            RewriteRule ^(.+)$ - [L]                 bi Å¡e dodal, sam ne vem al prej ali kasnej
<miha> da če vsaj en znak, ne naredi nič
<miha> lynx a ni neki takega?
<lynxlynxlynx> pol raje ^ spremeni v ^/?$
<CrazyLemon> ja..to sm že..hvala :)
<miha> ok
<CrazyLemon> ok..to pravilo zdaj dela tko kot mora
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pa ostalih 5 :D
 * miha študira kako raspberry za slideshow uporablat, npr tole: http://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=91&t=57552   (+ autostart    skripta ki 'feh' požene za slideshow)  :)
<Pepelka90> Raspberry Pi • View topic - How2 Disable Screen Saver In Raspbian
<zdobersek> jebemti
<zdobersek> na kolo moram
<idioterna> js tut
<idioterna> a veste kva sm dons naredu
<idioterna> speku sm od garmina motherboard u pecici
<idioterna> 200 stopinj, 10 minut
<idioterna> in zdej se ne rebootava vec!
<CrazyLemon> garmin sux
<idioterna> ze vec k 3 ure dela brez problemov
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e 200 stopinj ne prenese
<CrazyLemon> aja..ne rebootava
<idioterna> ja zgleda je meu en mrzu lot
<idioterna> al kva
<idioterna> uglavnm
<idioterna> zdej ne morm novga kupt :(
<miha> pa tist za resolucijo:  /boot/config   disable_overscan=1 je precej lepš :D
<miha> zdobersek:
<CrazyLemon> i see progress!
<napsy> obstaja kak online kalkulator za evre/Kwh zracunat pri slovenskih ponudnikih elektrike?
<napsy> al dejansk ni druge kot pa da si nabavim merilnik?
<miha> CrazyLemon: i see dead people :D
<CrazyLemon> miha lynxlynxlynx ..hvala! kje častim pivo? bitkojnov nimam tko da paypal edino :)
<dz0ny_> miha: en chrome v fullscreen mode
<dz0ny_> webkit rly
<dz0ny_> pa remoting api
<dz0ny_> na portu 8888
<miha> CrazyLemon: če resno misliš, doniraj $10 https://onetoday.google.com/fightebola
<lynxlynxlynx> np, ti rečem kdaj drugič
<lynxlynxlynx> ebola hah
<dz0ny_> miha: https://github.com/yappie/chrome-remote-python
<Pepelka90> yappie/chrome-remote-python · GitHub
<Pepelka90> »chrome-remote-python - Chrome Remote Shell library for Python (including evaluations)«
<dz0ny_> chrome or webkit lahko nadzoruješ če ne json pošiljaš ne en port
<lynxlynxlynx> http://imgur.com/gallery/JhajSXX
<Pepelka90> Ebola may be gruesome but it’s not the biggest threat to Africa - Imgur
<Pepelka90> »The most viral images on the internet, curated in real time by a dedicated community through commenting, voting and sharing.«
<miha> dz0ny_: pa zakaj remote?
<miha> hočem da je pi tam, pa da dela
<lynxlynxlynx> http://imgur.com/gallery/At2nqgB
<Pepelka90> Ebola - Deaths since the Outbreak compared to HIV/AIDS & Malaria - Imgur
<Pepelka90> »The most viral images on the internet, curated in real time by a dedicated community through commenting, voting and sharing.«
<miha> brez mreže
<dz0ny_> miha: zato ker maš nice api za nadzor
<dz0ny_> mislim sej lahko webpage odpreš no :)
<miha> dz0ny_: rabim slike, nočem se zanašat na internet, ampak hvala
<miha> razumem, da lahk tudi libreoffice, lahk vlc, lahk krkol, tud webkit :)
<dz0ny_> miha: :)
<miha> lp
<dz0ny_> maš pa en paket za te screene delat
<miha> ja?
<dz0ny_> sam se ne spomim imena
<dz0ny_> enkrat sem limal tle k je funny name
<CrazyLemon> am.. še eno pomoč rabim.. tole RewriteCond %{QUERY_STRING} ^id=([0-9]*)$
<CrazyLemon> RewriteRule ^viewtopic\.php$ https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/%1/ [R=301,L]        mi izpiše https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/1111/?id=1111
<CrazyLemon> kako bi se znebil na koncu tega ?id=xxxx ?
<miha> dz0ny_:    feh --fullscreen --auto-zoom --hide-pointer --quiet --slideshow-delay 2 /home/pi/Slike/
<miha> bo? :)
<miha> pa kot .desktop dal pol to, v autostart
<dz0ny_> miha: https://info-beamer.com/pi
<Pepelka90> info-beamer pi - A Digital Signage Player for the Raspberry PI
<dz0ny_> Digital Signage was the word
<dz0ny_> miha: https://github.com/dividuum/info-beamer-nodes/tree/master/remote-controlled-slideshow
<Pepelka90> info-beamer-nodes/remote-controlled-slideshow at master · dividuum/info-beamer-nodes · GitHub
<Pepelka90> »info-beamer-nodes - Example nodes for info-beamer«
<miha> hvala!
<CrazyLemon> nevermind me!
<CrazyLemon> :P
<miha> CrazyLemon: sem ti že rekel, da se rewriterule izvajajo, dokler je kako pravilo, izvede se ti tisto pravilo še ki ima ?id=$1 ali kaj takega
<miha> CrazyLemon: zato imaš [L] opcijo, da se ne izvaja dalje
<CrazyLemon> miha sej sem rešil.. potreboval sem samo ? na koncu redirekta :)
<CrazyLemon> torej %1/?
<CrazyLemon> pa odstrani vse ostalo kar ni potrebno
<miha> rewriterule zamenja interno url, pa se spet izvede, dokler na novem url lahko Å¡e kaj izvede
<miha> ok
<miha> pa če rabiš get parametre prenašaš prek rewrite maš http://stackoverflow.com/questions/18162686/url-rewrite-get-parameters npr RewriteRule ^home$ index.php?page=home&%{QUERY_STRING} [NC,L]
<Pepelka90> .htaccess - URL Rewrite GET parameters - Stack Overflow
<miha> ta QUERY_STRING
<miha> sicer ne prenese nič za ?...
<yang> o anny, zenska z mnogih internetnih lokacij :)
<miha> :D
<dz0ny_> lol
<dz0ny_> to je blo pritajen zdej
<Pepelka90>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] GNOME To Take On Groupon In Trademark Battle  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/tGpJD4Ac2go/gnome-groupon-trademark-battle
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: resu si?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ja! fckin rewritebase :p
<slax0r> OMG
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> lahk bi se cel dan bulu tja not pa nebi ugotovil
<CrazyLemon> pa js sm vesčas v document rootu dodajal pravila
<CrazyLemon> to je pa zdaj v punbb htaccess fileu
<dz0ny_> Gnome > Redhat?
<dz0ny_> a ni pol gnome razvijalcev dejansko zaposlenih v redhat?
<dz0ny_> k ne vem kaj se bunjo
<dz0ny_> oni so še večji corp, with more money
<yang> http://blog.freenode.net/2014/11/helping-gnome-defend-its-trademark/
<Pepelka90> Helping GNOME defend its trademark | staffblog
<dz0ny_> yang: yes
<dz0ny_> we all got that memo
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 16°C @11.11.2014 13:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 86%  zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:57:46, Kulminacija: 10:47:17, Sončni zahod: 15:36:47
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 39min 01s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> dz0ny_: only +w
<dz0ny_> privmsg RichiH (~richih@freenode/staff/richih): The GNOME foundation has been forced to defend its trademark against Groupon. This goes beyond just GNOME; this is about the FLOSS community showing the corporate world that our trademarks will be defended; not just by specific victims, but by all of us. Our stance can be found at http://blog.freenode.net/2014/11/helping-gnome-defend-its-trademark/ while
<Pepelka90> Helping GNOME defend its trademark | staffblog
<dz0ny_> GNOME's can be found at http://www.gnome.org/groupon/
<Pepelka90> Help the GNOME Foundation defend the GNOME trademark
<dz0ny_> i hate spam
<dz0ny_> i hate gnome, i hate redhat
<dz0ny_> "not projects"
<dz0ny_> but people with political agenda
<zdobersek> INFIDEL
<zdobersek> he went and he pedaled
<zdobersek> and he pedaled good
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 1.km  V od TOPOLÅ ICE @11/11/2014 16:06:08  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.4+N,+15.04+E
<zdobersek> wasn't me
<dz0ny_> .sc Wolf Saga Feat. LYON - You Only Live Once
<jabuk> Wolf Saga ft. LYON - You Only Live Once (The Strokes Cover)(5 minut) http://soundcloud.com/enterwolfsaga/wolflyon-yolo ♥444 ▶65,597
<CrazyLemon> miha
<CrazyLemon> Pepelka90 je sedaj outdated :)
<CrazyLemon> tole lahk uporabiš za forum feed https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussions/comments/all/feed.rss
<Pepelka90> Ubuntu.si Forum
<miha> hm ok bom
<miha> zdajle nimam časa
<CrazyLemon> miha no rush.. sam fyi :)
<Pepelka90>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] How to Remove Music Players from Ubuntu Sound Menu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/VPGR-Qg9OSE/remove-players-ubuntu-sound-menu
<miha> !g test
<Seniorita> Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: kateri kafiči majo wifi v kopru pa da niso glih do 20.00 odprti
<pitastrudl> k u stanovanju Å¡e ni neta :s
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl cel tuš
<pitastrudl> do kdaj je tuš odprt
<CrazyLemon> ne vem.. gor je Å¡e bovling pa kino
<CrazyLemon> tko da verjetno najmanj do 22.00
<pitastrudl> kul, ty
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl a ne dobiš tistega free kp wifija?
<miha> CrazyLemon je kul! :)
<CrazyLemon> d0h :)
<CrazyLemon> hm.. rss feed neki Å¡trajka
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: u markovcu ga ni :p
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl aja markovec.. no sej maš ogromno kavičev gor na markovcu.. 100% imajo wifi notri  :)
<pitastrudl> aja kje
<pitastrudl> tuki zravn je en bar sam so same pijandure notr tko da dvomm da je tm wifi
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> hm.. tam pri ancori imaš en bar ..se mi zdi da ma wifi
<pitastrudl> kje je to
<CrazyLemon> beblerjeva
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> k js sm čist na začetku markovca
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> si ti siguren da je to sploh markovec in ne olmo/semedela ?? :))
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: tm k je ambulanta, pa nek merkator tm bliz sm js
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl congrats.. nisi sploh v markovcu ampak v olmu :)
<CrazyLemon> na*
<pitastrudl> aja lol
<pitastrudl> xD
<pitastrudl> ahahha
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa misliš da se tista cesta imenuje cesta na markovec :D
 * CrazyLemon je bil cca. 3 ure nazaj tam :)
<pitastrudl> tak za okras :P
<CrazyLemon> anyway.. tam blizu ne boš dobu nobenga wifija :D
<CrazyLemon> vsaj ne da bi js vedel
<pitastrudl> haha
<pitastrudl> itk morm it do busne da si mesečno nardim
<pitastrudl> pa Å¡e jest grem na bone, tko da grem pol Å¡e v muzeja na kavo
<CrazyLemon> no..ustaviš se pri tušu pa je :)
<CrazyLemon> lahko pa greš v mcdonalds..tam je tudi wifi
<pitastrudl> grem rajš v museum k je mir :D
 * CrazyLemon pojma nima kje je to
<pitastrudl> lol
<zdobersek> lokal, ki ni za taksne starcke, kot si ti
<pitastrudl> bliz titovga trga
<CrazyLemon> ah ne..ne hodim gor
<CrazyLemon> gor so sami komunisti
<CrazyLemon> ane yang
<pitastrudl> lolwut
<pitastrudl> kaj ti bo kdo dal komunizem v kavo al kaj
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> rdečkarji so nevarni..nikoli ne veš kaj bodo storili
<CrazyLemon> anyway.. če ni brezplačnega parkirišča zraven je velika verjetnost da ne poznam tega kraja/bara/karkoli
<CrazyLemon> :D
<pitastrudl> heh
<pitastrudl> kaj ti bo avto
<pitastrudl> sej maš kolo
<pitastrudl> ;D
<miha> čžš
<pitastrudl> wb
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Sia - Big Girls Cry
<miha> čžš
<miha> !g čžš
<Seniorita> ��ebelarska zveza Slovenije http://www.czs.si/
<miha> grr
<miha> čžš
<miha> čžš
<miha> čžš đ
<miha> !g čebelarska
<Seniorita> Čebelarska zveza Slovenije http://www.czs.si/
<CrazyLemon> !g sonček.si
<Seniorita> Soncek.si http://www.xn--sonek-jya.si/
<miha> ok Å¡e dobro da sem to videl preden sem Å¡el iz pisarne
<miha> zdj zgleda drugačn default encoding al kaj, kljub temu da mam povsod utf-8 explicitno
<miha> pa dal Å¡e parametre ob zagonu
<miha> bolje :p
<miha> že tle je grdo, na novicah pa še tolk bolj, ? namest šumnikov :(
<CrazyLemon> miha
<CrazyLemon> ah nič nič
<CrazyLemon> all good :)
<miha> !forum test
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] RE: Poročanje napak v prevodih ubuntuja  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42354#Comment_42354
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] RE: Nova podoba forum  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42355#Comment_42355
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] RE: Poročanje napak v prevodih ubuntuja  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42356#Comment_42356
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] RE: Nova podoba forum  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42357#Comment_42357
<Seniorita> Obsežen test 28-tih Radeon grafičnih kartic (Stran 1) - Novice ... https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5142/
<CrazyLemon> hm.. ja
<miha> hmaha to iskanje Å¡e kdo uporablja?
<CrazyLemon> ne :D
<CrazyLemon> a bi lahko ko boš mel čas dodal samo še dc:creator noter
<miha> !forum nova podoba
<Seniorita>  /webhp?hl=sl
<miha> ni zadetkov :p
<miha> to je google search
<miha> CrazyLemon: al je zdaj kak punbb search
<miha> CrazyLemon: menda dodal creator
<miha> lahk probaš
<CrazyLemon> miha je search.. sam pusti..itak se ne uporablja tu search
<miha> boš probal, ko pride nazaj senioritka?
<miha> zdj enkrat
<miha> neki objavi na forumu
<CrazyLemon> evo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Nova podoba forum  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42359#Comment_42359
<miha> :p
<CrazyLemon> super dela :)
<miha> ok, veš moj mail, če bo še kaj
<miha> lp
<miha> !g test
<Seniorita> Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2404-1: libvirt vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2404-1/
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: reče se nova uporabniška izkušnja ne podoba foruma :>
<lynxlynxlynx> CrazyLemon: v operi se kar nalaga in nalaga, Å¡umniki ne delajo
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx ni panike..malo jih uporablja opero :P
<lynxlynxlynx> prvi del ni več problem, se večinoma po-cache-a
<lynxlynxlynx> []umnikov pa ni nikjer
<CrazyLemon> hm..zanimivo
<CrazyLemon> v firefoxu so
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx kaj pravi curl -I kateri charset je ?
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj mi bo curl?
<lynxlynxlynx> v chromiumu tud dela
<dz0ny_> ly blokiraš fonte a ne?
<dz0ny_> torej ti maš staro opero k ne podpira .woff
<CrazyLemon> no sej..ne sekiram se preveč za opero.. to je skoraj tako kot če bi se sekiral za IE :D
<R33D3M33R> a o ubuntu.si govorite?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<Gregor3000> hjah tule: http://stuffphilwrites.com/2013/03/permanently-ban-repeat-offenders-fail2ban/ sem dodal v actionban  touch /etc/fail2ban/am.i.alive pa ninaredilo datoteke. niti ko sem zakomentiral vrstico niti kasneje kot sem odkomentiral glavno vrstico
<Seniorita> Phil Hagen's Scratch Pad | Permanently Ban Repeat Offenders With fail2ban (UPDATED)
<Seniorita> »The fail2ban suite is a very useful tool in the battle against brute force login attempts. Where it's capabilities broke down for me, however, was in addressing repeat offenders. This post includ...«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Nov forum Ubuntu.si  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6229/nov-forum-ubuntu-si
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: Nova podoba forum  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42360#Comment_42360
<Gregor3000> malo se opravičujem ker mi je ta mali pritisnil na reset gumb...
<Gregor3000> oz na unega za ugasnit
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Gregor3000> ja sem najprej mislil da mam kak virus (ker zdaj sem na windows). kar naenkrat se mi stvari začnejo dol zapirat, notepad hoče da shranim... pa pogledam k škatli in vidim da mali knofe malo pritiska
<lynxlynxlynx> a uporabnika si popravil?
<lynxlynxlynx> pa ne mislim froca, ampak uno za fail2ban
<Gregor3000> ja ne vem kdo je uporabnik, ker naredilo ni nič. tako da zdaj sem dal /tmp/am.i.alive da vidimo kot kateri uporabnik dela.
<lynxlynxlynx> a to ročno poganjaš? servisi imajo ponavadi tonamenske uporabnike
<Gregor3000> ne zdej sem v tist conf dal to vrstico s touch. ja moral bi biti fail2ban uporabnik. sej pravi da je zaštartano, mi pošlje mail da deluje in potem ko bana mi tudi pošlje mejl. samo ne naredi datoteke kjer bi zbiralo ip ki jih blokira
<Gregor3000> pa še neki tole mi chron piše po logih: -x /usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime .... kar je kot sem prebral ok samo problem je da odkar sem ssmtp nastavil in mailx mi tudi pošilja to na mejl )(po nepotrebnem) in spama na vsakih nekaj minut :-/ res zdravi defualti. dodal sem da crontab da mejle pošiljla na "" torej nikamor in za vsak slučaj ponovno zagnal cron ampak
<Gregor3000> me ne upošteva
<lynxlynxlynx> ok, potem pa samo naredi etc/whatever pisljivo za tistega uporabnika
<lynxlynxlynx> najlažje, da ga daš v pravo skupino oz. to skupino narediš pisljivega lastnika
<Gregor3000> a da ga dam v root? :-)
<Gregor3000> root ima zdaj /etc/fail2ban
<Gregor3000> mater sem si "češko" ta mejl naštimal...
<Gregor3000> po mojem me bojo iz googla skinali
<Gregor3000> :-D
<lynxlynxlynx> root skupino? valda pol tadruga opcija
<anny> živ
<anny> anybody?
<pitastrudl> hi
<CrazyLemon> i'm not anybody.. but o/
<pitastrudl> \o
<yang> ciao a tutti
<zdobersek> CIAO BELLA
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: as vidu tole bliz titovga trga :D https://s3.amazonaws.com/pushbullet-uploads/ujvLRObM0iG-LO6YZeHxwV4HJXTFgyvimw1cnFgjgHVs/IMG_20141111_191255.jpg
<pitastrudl> haha
<Gregor3000> ehm kako pa dodelim fail2ban userju pisanje in branje v /etc/fail2ban? zdej če prav berem posameznemu userju to ne moreš posebej dodelit
<Gregor3000> ?
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl nič novega.. povsod to piše :)
<pitastrudl> haha
<zdobersek> mone
<pitastrudl> lel
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] feniks: Kamera ne dela  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6230/kamera-ne-dela
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] nafisa: GWoffice prinaša Google Drive na vaše Ubuntu namizje  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6232/gwoffice-prinasa-google-drive-na-vase-ubuntu-namizje
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] nafisa: Prvi jesenski Ubuntu.si Hangout  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6231/prvi-jesenski-ubuntu-si-hangout
<Gregor3000> aja zgleda d a root to zaganje tako da pol je to tkao ok.
<yang> CrazyLemon: http://jp.si/DSC06958.JPG 30.10.2013 Nona v vodi, http://jp.si/DSC06983.JPG ta je pa iz enga socialisticnega mesta
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: [14.10] Kamera Logitech c525 ne dela  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42361#Comment_42361
<zdobersek> nona don't care
<anny> $ chmod 755 bitnami-application-version-linux.run
<anny> je to pravilen ukaz za razpakirat bitnami paket?
<dz0ny_> ne
<dz0ny_> chmod +xu bitnami-application-version-linux.run
<dz0ny_> bash bitnami-application-version-linux.run
<dz0ny_> or
<dz0ny_> kr ti je bolj vsec
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: [14.10] Kamera Logitech c525 ne dela  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42362#Comment_42362
<anny> kateri mi je najbolj všeč?
<dz0ny_> second one :)
<yang> dz0ny_: kaj je ta bitnami, pise google cloud
<anny> chmod: neveljavni način: »+xu«
<anny> se strinjam, da bo drugi :)
<yang> dz0ny_: a se da deployat brezplacne VPS-e z linuxi na google cloud ?
<anny> dz0ny_ :ni mogoče izvesti binarne datoteke
<dz0ny_> chmod +x ./bitnami-application-version-linux.run
<lynxlynxlynx> u+x je mislil
<dz0ny_> bash ./bitnami-application-version-linux.run
<lynxlynxlynx> ./ ni potreben
<dz0ny_> dunno i have fish, bash je kr strikten
<lynxlynxlynx> pa izgleda niti ni bash
<dz0ny_> yang: ja lahko
<dz0ny_> lynxlynxlynx: ni vazno bash bo pognal ce je elf nekje not
<anny> mislim, da je nekaj v stilu chmod u=rx
<lynxlynxlynx> to blo pa mal čudno
<lynxlynxlynx> anny: = pomeni "nastavi", + "dodaj"
<lynxlynxlynx> u kot user
<yang> dz0ny_: nevem iz prebranega se mi zdi da je bitnami kot nek package management tool za google cloud samo
<dz0ny_> yang: ne
<anny> torej chmod -u+x
<lynxlynxlynx> in že tvoj 755 prej je poskrbel za +x
<dz0ny_> to so static buildi za osx pa win
<dz0ny_> za linux znamo pa drugace
<lynxlynxlynx> anny: file bitnami-application-version-linux.run
<dz0ny_> sam se mi ne da morit :>
<anny> ej, fantje zdaj ste me čisto zmedli
<dz0ny_> anny: več načinov je
<dz0ny_> vsi bi moral delat
<lynxlynxlynx> samo pozabi na chmod
<anny> story of my life
<anny> :)
<dz0ny_> *poof*
<anny> dobro, naj mi nekdo da ukaz, ki a) je pravi b) dela...prosim
 * dz0ny_ *poof*
<anny> chmod +x dela
<yang> chmod +x bitnami-application-version-linux.run
<yang> ./bitnami-application-version-linux.run
<yang> v primeru da je ta datoteka v istem direktoriju
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2405-1: OpenStack Cinder vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2405-1/
<Gregor3000> khm a je mogoče problme v tem: logpath  = /var/log/secure
<Gregor3000> :-D
<dz0ny_> nooo
<dz0ny_> kaj delate fantje
<pitastrudl> iščem strani kjer bi potegnil par episod enga animeja
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2406-1: OpenStack Keystone vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2406-1/
<dz0ny_> pitastrudl: em https://www.torrentbytes.net/
<dz0ny_> pitastrudl: napis kaj ce
<dz0ny_> hoces
<dz0ny_> bbl
<Gregor3000> o ja to je to
<dz0ny_> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/t31.0-8/10557505_10202954135709817_5782292352076110230_o.jpg
<dz0ny_> slovenia no more
 * Gregor3000 hides under the table
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2407-1: OpenStack Nova vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2407-1/
<pitastrudl> dz0ny_: tale stran sploh nima to kar iščem
<pitastrudl> oz nima nekaj epizod
<Gregor3000> zdej pa Å¡e sam apticron pa varnost od owncloud pa backupi. pa smo na konju.... samo najprej malo spanja.
<Gregor3000> lahko noč
<dz0ny_> varnost pa owncloud ne gresta skupaj
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2408-1: OpenStack Neutron vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2408-1/
<lynxlynxlynx> varnost pa net ne gresta skupaj
<lynxlynxlynx> pr uni sliki sem pa mislil, da so poškodovane podslike
<lynxlynxlynx> iz thumbnail-a zgleda kot kak scanline error
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: RE: Nov forum Ubuntu.si  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42363#Comment_42363
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ izključil ti bom /me  možnost
<CrazyLemon> če ne boš začela še spammat :p
 * pitastrudl pokes CrazyLemon
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: a ti lahk pridm kradt internet, kmal bojo zaprl lokal :D
<pitastrudl> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl težko :)
<CrazyLemon> kr spat pejt ;)
<pitastrudl> spal bom ko bom mrtev
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ ti pa mal potestiraj forum pa poglej če imaš kakšna čudna dovoljenja pa mi povej :)
<anny> :)
<CrazyLemon> anny a si zrihtala? :)
<anny> i'm back
<anny> kot Å¡varci
<yang> idioterna: dej postimi mal povezave...
<anny> težava je pri meni
<CrazyLemon> http://new.livestream.com/esa/cometlanding
<yang> proprietary streaming
<CrazyLemon> škoda ker ne moreš spremljat
<CrazyLemon> zanimiva zadeva
<yang> sej bon ayoutube kasneje
<yang> sicer sem pa vidu ze film
<yang> kako pristanejo in razstrelijo komet
<yang> ;) malo se salim
<lynxlynxlynx> asteroid
<CrazyLemon> ^
<idioterna> yang: kasne povezave
<idioterna> sej niste na sioffu
<idioterna> eni bivsi sosolki od suni sm instaliru libreoffice
<idioterna> zdej pa itak suni domov pride pa bom meu spet deu
<anny> sasa84_ izpolnila sem anketo za doktorat
<anny> kolegu, ki dela v zdravstvu, sem predlagala, naj si naložijo libreoffice na službeni comp
<anny> ker je skupni comp, ga uporabljajo za dolpotege...se ve česa
<anny> zraven pa dobijo še kaj, kar niso želeli
<dz0ny_> komet
<dz0ny_> lol yang
<idioterna> anny: kva pa dol potegujejo?
<dz0ny_> https://engineering.groupon.com/2014/misc/gnome-foundation-and-groupon-product-names/#updated
<Seniorita> Gnome Foundation and Groupon product names (UPDATED) | - Groupon Engineering Blog
<Seniorita> »There is some recent confusion around Groupon’s intended use of a product name that the Gnome Foundation believes infringes on their trademarks. We love open source at Groupon. We have open sourced a number of projects on Groupon github. Our relationship with the open source community is more important to us than a product name.... Read More«
<anny> idioterna - piratebay etc
<idioterna> aha kul
<idioterna> sm se ustrasu da majo porn
<dz0ny_> lol cak to jim dela v JU?
<anny> + kakšne zabavne strani za odrasle
<idioterna> k je v zdravstvu res cist redundant
<anny> dela?
<pitko> lol
<anny> no ta tipo je reku, da jim word ful Å¡teka
<anny> powerpoint sploh ne dela, excell ga lomi
<anny> tako da morajo prinesti svoje mašine, če imajo kakšno predstavitev
<anny> to gre na račun davkoplačevalcev...
<pitko> vrjamem na svojem fakus dostikrat doživi kej odpobnega pa študeram računalištvo
<pitko> podobnega*
<anny> pitko, na vašem faksu je sploh kriza
<pitko> za znort
<anny> kovačeva kobila in šuštarjeva žena sta bosi
<anny> vem, ker sem bila na dnevih programiranja
<pitko> haha dobra!
<pitko> + tega ne dela net
<pitko> zato k se jim neda veš ruterjev postavt
<anny> rabili smo 10-15 minut, da smo prišli v pycharm...eno embeded varianto
<pitko> in se usede gor nevem kuk Å¡tudentov na to infrastrukturo da ruterji ne potegnejo sploh
<anny> ja, vi ste lopovi
<anny> grem spat počasi
<idioterna> srecno
<yang> ln
<idioterna> js se morm jit pa anatomijo ucit
<anny> idioterna, daj si hrm, da te ne bo slučajno pobralo med sexom
<anny> tukaj te Å¡e rabimo
<idioterna> u
<idioterna> sej sm si dal
<idioterna> a si vidla
<dz0ny_> anny: pycharm ste mel?
<dz0ny_> kudos
<idioterna> anny: http://bou.si/rest/both.png
<anny> ja, dzony_
<idioterna> sam mam feeling
<idioterna> da si ze vidla to
<pitko> hahah :D
<anny> eh, to ni nič
<anny> na maratonu sem imela 140-150 dve uri
<anny> pa še kar živim
<idioterna> hm
<anny> dajta malo več
<idioterna> ja ne morva
<anny> akcije od sebe
<idioterna> otroc so v sosednji sobi
<anny> ma saj spijo
<anny> sosede pa leska gleda
<idioterna> ja to je res, ful se ne zbudijo hitro
<idioterna> ma problem je da pol dva tri dni noce
<idioterna> ce prevec razgrajam
<anny> pa v hosto pejta
<idioterna> to sva sla ja tam mam js ful pulz k morm stoje
<anny> đizs
<idioterna> what
<anny> nasloni se na drevo
<anny> grem jest..ln
<idioterna> joj
<idioterna> na bukev bi se mogoce mogu
<idioterna> ko sm se na bor ni blo fajn
<idioterna> nc, uzivejte
<pitko> ajde
<lynxlynxlynx> yang: http://soylentnews.org/article.pl?sid=14/11/11/1348235
<Seniorita> Linux Community Mulls NSA Involvement With systemd - SoylentNews
<Seniorita> »Linux Community Mulls NSA Involvement With systemd -- article related to OS and The Main Page.«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GijLoiVkmYI
<Seniorita> Amazon Echo (Early Beta Version) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »An edited version of that really awkward amazon echo advertisement.«
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: zakaj mislis, da sem FSF fan ?
<yang> ceprav sicer nimam nobene znatne vloge pri tem
<yang> ampak pac uporabljas tisto kar je najmanj skodljivo , ce se ze da zbirati
<CrazyLemon> lp
<lynxlynxlynx> nisem bral, a ima sploh kaj veze s fsf?
<yang> mislim, pac FSF vse te zadeve pozna
<yang> in jih izkljucuje, ce se da
<yang> oz. poskusajo najti alternativo ce je mozna
<yang> samo ker zelo malo ljudi programira
<yang> dolgo traja, ali pa sploh ne rata
<yang> ker se vse fokusira na druge distrote
<yang> FSF je sicer pozdravil zdaj Debian projekt
<pitko> kva je to sploj fsf?
<yang> fsf.org
<pitko> aja aja
<yang> pitko: stallman & co.
<pitko> mal čudno vprašanje
<pitko> sej se mi je mal zdelo da je to
<pitko> :)
<pitko> včeri sm poslov neko nalogo kao sprejem za šiht  pa mism da jim tut ratalo odprt nebo :D
<pitko> k sm pisal v node.js
<pitko> oni so bol asp feni bli kukr sm vidu :D
<pitko> to sm zdej opazu da je večina slovenskega spletovja napisanga v aspju -.-
<manca_> ojla. zgleda, da sem si spremenila mail na forumu, ko sem dala za ponastavitev gesla, mi nikamor ne pošlje. je možno, da bi lahko kdo pogledal, katerega imam nastavljenega, da si lahko ponastavim pass? prosim prosim
<idioterna> CrazyLemon pa zdobersek pomoje lahko
<idioterna> mogoce.
<zdobersek> manca_: ahoj, tle te iscem
<idioterna> en od njiju zagotovo
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ^
<manca_> ja, na gmailu sem ti pisala
<idioterna> no, lahko noc
<manca_> nafisa ... kateri mail imam
<manca_> lepo spi, idioterna
<zdobersek> manca_: ja, sem mislu, da si ze tule
<manca_> laptop z linuxom mi je crknil pa sem že prižgano stvar najprej uporabila
<zdobersek> manca_: CrazyLemon bo lahko to pogledal, ampak ze spi
<manca_> aha, no, saj ni take panike
<manca_> na tisti mail, s katerim sem se registrirala, ne dobim ponastavitvenega gesla pa se mi zdi čudno
<zdobersek> limun je ravno danes zamenju sistem za forum
<manca_> sem videla, ja
<manca_> saj mogoče je to kaj krivo
<zdobersek> mozno, da so s tem problemi
<manca_> prepoznalo mi je nick, maila pa ne
<manca_> pa gesla ne sprejme
<manca_> saj se bo uredilo počasi ... ob prehodih so vedno kake težavice :)
<manca_> hvala, zdobersek
<zdobersek> ni za kej
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon je bil lačn pa je pojedu mail
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> .imdb
<pitastrudl> .imdb transcendence
<jabuk> Transcendence (2014) 119 min Drama Mystery Sci Fi
<jabuk> Ocena: 6.3/10 (101,256 glasov) MT: 42/100
<jabuk> A scientist's drive for artificial intelligence, takes on dangerous implications when his consciousness is uploaded into one such program.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi586787609/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2209764/
<pitastrudl> .imdb seven years in tibet
<jabuk> Sedem let v Tibetu (1997) 136 min Adventure Biography Drama
<jabuk> Ocena: 7/10 (81,093 glasov) MT: 55/100
<jabuk> True story of Heinrich Harrer, an Austrian mountain climber who became friends with the Dalai Lama at the time of China's takeover of Tibet.
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120102/
<manca_> hehe, pitastrudl ...
<manca_> grem jaz na spavanje. nočko!
#ubuntu-si 2014-11-12
<upd> :)
<upd> .vreme lj
<upd> .vreme ljubljana
<napsy> jutro
<miha> Jutro
<upd> jou http://new.livestream.com/esa/cometlanding
<napsy> se mal :)
<napsy> uh francozi
<upd> oui oui
<napsy> a je simobil kj nadgrajeval omrezje?
<napsy> se mi zdi da je zvok pri klicih fuuul bol kakovosten
<miha> Crazy ze skor 2/3 so zbrali tudi zaradi tebe.. v 2 dneh
<slax0r> napsy: nebi vedu, sm ze vrsto let pri mobitelu
<slax0r> in nekak nimam namena menjavat
<slax0r> in jutro
<slax0r> :)
<napsy> nevm, se mi zdi da je precej bol razlocno vse
<napsy> sm ucer zacel opazat
<dz0ny_> napsy: da si nis sam ušesa bl spucu, kot običajno :D
<napsy> lol ne
<napsy> pa so neki nadgrajeval
<napsy> http://www.simobil.si/omrezje/dela-na-omrezju
<Seniorita> Dela na omrežju | Omrežje | Si.mobil - Si.mobil
<Seniorita> »Si.mobilovo omrežje je najboljša izbira za uporabnike, saj poleg najboljše 3G pokritosti zagotavlja tudi najvišje hitrosti prenosa podatkov.«
<slax0r> dz0ny_: lol
<upd> Spletno mesto www.ubuntu.si za zaščito vaših podatkov običajno uporablja šifriranje. Ko se je Chrome tokrat poskusil povezati s spletnim mestom www.ubuntu.si, je to poslalo nazaj nenavadne in nepravilne poverilnice.
<CrazyLemon> potekel certifikat
<CrazyLemon> awesome :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: nafisa te je vcerje iskala
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i do not care
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: dej piš rackspace z info računa
<dz0ny_> ce ti Å¡enkajo ssl
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ kaj je bil tist od gandalfarja
<CrazyLemon> a je tist Å¡e vedno veljaven?
<dz0ny_> potekel
<CrazyLemon> meh..bom pisal blažu da odstrani default na https
<CrazyLemon> pa htaccess bom spremenu
<CrazyLemon> pa upajmo na najboljše :)
<miha> Crazy ze skor 2/3 denarja ste zbrali. Bravo ;)
<CrazyLemon> miha what for?
<miha> Ebola
<slax0r> startssl.com = free cert
<miha> A ubuntu.si je zdaj pravna oseba?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<miha> Zakaj ne
<miha> Tako za dober certifikat kot za donacije itd bi blo fajn ane sasa
<CrazyLemon> miha baje spadamo pod lugos
<CrazyLemon> tko da  :)
<miha> Ev wildcard
<miha> Jebes lugos oni so mrtvi
<CrazyLemon> miha ubuntu.si ni dosti  zadaj :)
<idioterna> miha: ne seri
<miha> Dobr to se hecam
<idioterna> miha: lugos ma vec kot tisoc clanvo!
<idioterna> clanov.
<dz0ny_> haha
<miha> Ja
<idioterna> sicer jih vecina verjetno ne ve da so clani
<miha> Nominalno
<CrazyLemon> ki pa to ne vedo da so :)
<idioterna> but nevertheless!
<idioterna> no nc
<idioterna> morm u office pocas
<idioterna> srecno
<miha> A ni nobenega pravnika
<dz0ny_> ubuntu.si forum ma vec aktivnih claniv kot lugos
<dz0ny_> :>
<miha> Kolk bi stal da bi sploh legalno blo donirati prek paypal
<miha> A to je doo ali drustvo ali institut
<miha> Za razmisliti je po moje
<miha> Že npr za majice ste imeli probleme moral crazy se žrtvovati
<CrazyLemon> nič se ni crazy žrtvoval
<miha> Hehhe
<CrazyLemon> majice pa lepo nabirajo prah v kiberpipi
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> anyway.. forum bi zdaj mogu bit dostopen prek http
<CrazyLemon> če kdo lahko to potrdi bi bilo fajn
<miha> Crazy lahko kupim prek neta?
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu.si mi pa Å¡e vedno redirekta na https
<CrazyLemon> tko da je verjetno v kakem plesku to naštimano
<miha> Crazy browserji kesirajo 301 redirect
<CrazyLemon> upd hvala na opozorilu :)
<miha> Jaz mam rajši 302
<CrazyLemon> miha ne uporabljam browserja za preverjanje redirektov
<miha> Ok
<miha> Samo povem
<miha> Crazy v htaccess maš https
<upd> no problem CrazyLemon
<upd> http://new.livestream.com/esa/cometlanding ločitev uspela
<CrazyLemon> miha ni več :)
<CrazyLemon> ok
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu.si spet dela
<CrazyLemon> vsaj curl pravi tko
<miha> Chrome mi kesira
<CrazyLemon> meni tudi :)
<miha> Fail
<miha> Zrihti certifikat
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: probi če lugoš še ve za ubuntu
<dz0ny_> :>
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx a lugos Å¡e ve za ubuntu? :)
<sasa84> juhuuu miške ;)
<miha> Sasa <3
<sasa84> oj miholca
<zdobersek> heya sasa84
<sasa84> wiiiii zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> a naročimo pri gigasparku certifikat??? :)))
<CrazyLemon> http://www.gigaspark.com/ssl-certifikati
<Seniorita> SSL certifikati za SSL gostovanje domene - Gigaspark.com
<Seniorita> »SSL certifikati vam omogočajo varno SSL gostovanje. Naroči svoj Comodo SSL certifikat za enkripcijo domene in si zagotovite SSL gostovanje.«
<CrazyLemon> hm.. čeprav https://www.globessl.com/domain-validation-ssl-certificate/     tole je za $20 za 5 let
<CrazyLemon> mal fishy
<miha> crazy... ce bi blo kaj od lugosa bi mel ev
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: https://www.globalsign.com/ssl/ssl-open-source/
<Seniorita> Free SSL Certificate for Open Source Projects
<Seniorita> »Free SSL for Open Source Projects«
<miha> Ni tolk drago dan birokracija je
<miha> Dzony kul
<dz0ny_> miha: ne maramo birokracije
<miha> A lugos nima enega pravnika
<CrazyLemon> Requirements
<CrazyLemon> Must be licensed with a license approved by the Open Source Initiative
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ^
<miha> Kaka korist je od njih pol
<dz0ny_> ja sej je mit
<dz0ny_> apache2
<dz0ny_> sej mamo ves source na githubu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ lol :D
<CrazyLemon> a stran Å¡teje kot open source project?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> Pa smo uraden user group pri ubuntu?
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: jp
<miha> A nimate tega?
<dz0ny_> k majo ene druge skupnosti tud
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ npr? :)
<dz0ny_> recmo mopidy ma za forum :>
<miha> ?
<miha> A to ni veljavno
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ to je drugo.. mopidy je dejansko open source project
<CrazyLemon> mi smo pa sam.. skupnost
<CrazyLemon> ni projektov
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny_> kak ne
<dz0ny_> mamo un cd
<dz0ny_> mamo ircbot
<dz0ny_> v glavnem piš
<miha> Support forum
<miha> Lokalizacija
<dz0ny_> pa ne išč razlogov
<dz0ny_> no sej
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ meh.. ne mislim si sramote delat :)
<miha> A canonical nas priznava
<dz0ny_> a moram jaz
<CrazyLemon> če želiš
<miha> Loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-si
<miha> Ta link dajte?
<miha> Da lahko preverijo
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: sem :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ expect to be laughed at :p
<CrazyLemon> kaj je narobe s tem globessl? :)
<CrazyLemon> 25 USD za 5 let!
<dz0ny_> 25€
<dz0ny_> ce mas lahko free
<CrazyLemon> al pa ta https://www.ssls.com/comodo-ssl-certificates/positivessl.html?years=5
<Seniorita> Comodo PositiveSSL Certificates. Positive SSL from $7.99/year
<CrazyLemon> ne.. dolarji so :)
<Seniorita> »Buy cheap Comodo PositiveSSL certificates for as low as $7.99/yr. SSL certs domain validated 2048-bit industry standard with $10,000 warranty. Buy today!«
<CrazyLemon> aja globessl je 20 USD
<CrazyLemon> comodo je 25
<dz0ny_> zato ker društvo pol nekaj pričakuje nazaj
<dz0ny_> in maš papirologijo in birokracijo
<dz0ny_> in negodovanje
<CrazyLemon> kdo pričakuje kaj?
<dz0ny_> in neodzivanje
<dz0ny_> itd
<dz0ny_> pust jih pri meru
<dz0ny_> k majo dost problemov sami s sabo
<CrazyLemon> bi že sam dal teh 25USD da mam mir 5 let
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: sej to bi blo tud zihr narobe :D
<dz0ny_> trojanc: hi
<trojanc> me kdo pozdravlja, al so tako "vljudni" roboti? :D
<miha> jutro trojanc
<CrazyLemon> trojanc o/
<miha> Zakaj ne bi bili mi drustvo?
<zdobersek> AHOY trojanc
<dz0ny_> trojanc: sam dva bota sta :>
<zdobersek> Jaz nisem bot.
<miha> Ali vsaj uradna podružnica
<dz0ny_> miha: lol
<dz0ny_> I you have time and will...
<miha> A zrihtam pravnika
<dz0ny_> well mene v vsakem primeru ni zraven
<dz0ny_> če iščeš člane
<miha> To je vojna
<dz0ny_> SPARTAA!
<trojanc> a ve kdo na hitro kje v thunterbirdu nastaviš, da se samo minimizira v system try in ne zapre?
<zdobersek> Jaz nisem bot.
<R33D3M33R> trojanc: obstaja nek dodatek
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: rajš pomagi
<CrazyLemon> LOL
<CrazyLemon> right
<CrazyLemon> ahahaha
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ zdaj si me nasmejal :P
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<dz0ny_> a with help or društvo? :D
<R33D3M33R> minimize to tray reviewed ali nekaj podobnega
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ 1. :D
<trojanc> zakaj pa bi imeli društvo?
<R33D3M33R> CrazyLemon: a ne bi nastavil preusmeritev na non https dokler se cert ne dobi?
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R sem
<miha> Zakaj ne bi bili drustvo? Se bojite ljubosumja lugosa
<R33D3M33R> ne dela
<CrazyLemon> curl tudi pravi da je tako kot mora bit
<zdobersek> Jaz nisem bot.
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R vem..cache verjetno
<CrazyLemon> curl -I http://www.ubuntu.si/
<CrazyLemon> HTTP/1.1 200 OK
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Slovenija | Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti Linux distribucije Ubuntu
<Seniorita> »Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti Linux distribucije Ubuntu«
<miha> Saj ne bi bil jaz Å¡ef
<miha> Meni vseeno kdo je.
<CrazyLemon> miha lugos ne potrebuje konkurence
<dz0ny_> Please allow up to one week to receive an email confirmation from GlobalSign.
<miha> Sam lugos mi gre na k
<trojanc> mah, društvo je sam en kup birokracije, zato ...
<miha> Nič ni od njih
<CrazyLemon> miha kako da ne
<CrazyLemon> piknik majo
<CrazyLemon> POK!
<R33D3M33R> pa vsake kvatre pojmovnik posodobijo :)
<trojanc> Mislim, da lugos ne bi odganjal aktivnih, če je kakšna ideja o akciji ... nebo NI meja ;)
<miha> Saj je ubuntu edino kar od lugos sploh miga
<CrazyLemon> "miga" :)
<miha> Ali ga prevzamemo ali gremo na svoje
<dz0ny_> lol
<miha> Mevže
<zdobersek> s/prevzamemo/kupimo
<zdobersek>  /
<miha> A nimam prav
<dz0ny_> okupiramo
<dz0ny_> ne
<miha> :p
<dz0ny_> mislim če ti je želja se ukvarjat z papirologijo
<dz0ny_> birokracijo
<dz0ny_> izvoli
<zdobersek> sej mamo racunalnike! kak papir!
<dz0ny_> a drzava zna brez papirja?
<miha> Za nujne stvari bi že našli pravnika
<miha> Ostalo itak že delate samo uradno bi bilo
<dz0ny_> no 3 osebke rabiš k bodo svoje ime napisal državi
<dz0ny_> jih ne boš našel
<trojanc> no, KDE del je tudi aktiven pr Lugosu, kolkr mi je znano
<miha> Mene ni sram
<miha> Trojanc ok oprosti
<dz0ny_> R33D3M33R: ^^ je KDE
<dz0ny_> če se ne motim :)
<miha> Sam če mene napišete bom diktator
<trojanc> @R33DeMeeR, "MinimizeToTray revived" je, hvala
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R posodobil sem strani tako da sedaj loadajo slike prek http
<miha> Crazy ce das linke //www.ubuntu.si. bodo uporabljali isti protokol kot stran
<miha> Protocol-relative url
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nafisi pa povej da ima notri vpisan about.me mail
<lynxlynxlynx> CrazyLemon: valda, predvsem zaradi R33D3M33R
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx mešaš andreja m. z andrejem ž. :)
<lynxlynxlynx> ne, sej od z ni nič več
<CrazyLemon> mhm :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa R33D3M33R naredu da je na lugos radarju? a zaradi KDE? :D
<lynxlynxlynx> prevaja, ja
<lynxlynxlynx> in dejansko komunicira
<zdobersek> kdo pa kle prevaja?? nihce!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek prašaj sasa84 kdo prevaja.. ona koordinira to *cough*
<zdobersek> jst vem, da ti ne prevajas
<zdobersek> in to me strasno moti.
<CrazyLemon> i did my fair share
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> kod je pitko?
<pitastrudl> kva
<zdobersek> pejt prevajat, an.
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, ker najbrž ni še nikjer nič objavljeno
<lynxlynxlynx> v naslednjem nekoledarskem letu bomo del dveh projektov
<lynxlynxlynx> en je skupaj z duh časa in vezjem glede računalnikov za socialno ogrožene
<lynxlynxlynx> tam se namešča xubuntu/flubuntu, če ste pozabli
<miha> Lubuntu?
<lynxlynxlynx> drugi je pa vsebinska mreža nevladnikov s področja ikt, kjer imamo precej več dela in aktivnosti
<zdobersek> flu?
<lynxlynxlynx> fluxbox?
<lynxlynxlynx> fu-buntu?
<miha> Haha
<CrazyLemon> flubuntu ?
<CrazyLemon> is that...real? :D
<miha> Lynx mas kaj za prebrat o tem?
<lynxlynxlynx> no pač se ne spomnim imena
<lynxlynxlynx> neki še kao bolj lažjega od xubuntu
<miha> Projektu
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče kar knoppix al pa puppy
<lynxlynxlynx> miha: katermu?
<miha> Temu
<lynxlynxlynx> če sta pa dva
<trojanc> jaz sem drgač en od koordinatorjev pr društvu Duh časa ... nameščamo Ubuntu/Lubuntu
<dz0ny_> lynxlynxlynx: ne skrbet nixos bo :>
<CrazyLemon> https://motorola-global-portal.custhelp.com/app/answers/prod_answer_detail/a_id/102639
<CrazyLemon> pfft
<Seniorita> Moto G (2nd Generation) - Android™ 5.0 Lollipop - Release Notes
<lynxlynxlynx> eh, nočeš si tega nakopat na glavo
<lynxlynxlynx> nixos nima nič slovenske dokumentacije, ene 10 uporabnikov in še precej drugačen koncept
<lynxlynxlynx> ni za give and forget tip donacije
<napsy> ma pa mal vec userjev
<zdobersek> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<miha> Lynx socialni projekt
<lynxlynxlynx> nadgradnja/financiranje tega kar oba že delata, mislim da bo lugos samo pomagal nameščat parkrat al ene delavnice
<lynxlynxlynx> tu nismo toliko vpleteni
<miha> Lynx a kak isp tudi zraven?
<miha> Recimo mobile data
<lynxlynxlynx> ne
<lynxlynxlynx> to je mali projekt, 10k
<idioterna> miha: dunno js pipi doniram prek paypala vsak teden
<miha> Kolk pcjev
<idioterna> oz. gitpay al neki tacga
<idioterna> gittip!
<dz0ny_> idioterna: tist je pipa ne lugos
<idioterna> ja sam je lugos pravna oseba
<idioterna> k to pokriva
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ pipa spada pod lugos
<dz0ny_> ja pipa hoce zase tist
<miha> Lynx bi blo treba prasat pravo osebo
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> sej lugosu posebi dnar dajem
<dz0ny_> no to
<dz0ny_> v glavnem ne komplicirat
<lynxlynxlynx> miha: ne razumem
<idioterna> sej ne kompliciramo
<dz0ny_> pipa je svoja entiteta in ne mores pricakovat da bodo dal 25€ za ubuntu
<idioterna> 25 evrov?
<idioterna> js ti dam zdele 25 ce hoces
<CrazyLemon> wat?
<jabuk> http://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/332/023/c9b.gif
<idioterna> sam poves paypal
<miha> Lynx ce bi kdo sponzoriral usb modeme in osnovn data paket
<lynxlynxlynx> aja
<miha> Za dobro reklamo morda bi
<lynxlynxlynx> ja, mogoče bi šlo
<lynxlynxlynx> za ta projekt je to scope creep, a duhci bi lahko razmišljali o tem
<lynxlynxlynx> njihova stvar
<zdobersek> a ze celo jutro iscete 25EUR?
<zdobersek> zato moramo LUGOS okupirat?
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: idioterna casti, pravi
<lynxlynxlynx> a se gre za ssl cert?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ sej sm prej napisal da js plačam..pa si bil tiho :D
<dz0ny_> ja
<dz0ny_> na pvt si nalimal
<CrazyLemon> ja.. katerega naj izberemo
<lynxlynxlynx> zadnji dve skupščini je še gandalfar rekel, da mu ostajajo
<lynxlynxlynx> h
<CrazyLemon> verjetno jih ti bl poznaš kot js :)
<lynxlynxlynx> pa Å¡e startssl tala zastonj
<dz0ny_> lynxlynxlynx: sam tist ne dela vsepovsod
<dz0ny_> v glavnem @ubuntu.si ste mroal dobit n mail
<CrazyLemon> pa eno leto je..raje dam 25€ pa sm brez skrbi 5 let :)
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: kaj rabis placano?
<dz0ny_> goblasign casti
<sasa84> dz0ny_: lep mejl :P
<miha> Lynx sam resno je treba vprašat
<dz0ny_> problem je da pokrit za ta teden
<dz0ny_> oz dokler se ne odločjo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ nič ne časti.. če je autoreply :)
<CrazyLemon> idioterna izbiramo kje bomo nabavili ssl certifikat
<miha> Lynx a mate vsaj website za to
<CrazyLemon> brb
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: a startssl ni uredu?
<lynxlynxlynx> najbrž bo samo razširjen tisti del pri duhcih
<miha> Lynx link?
<lynxlynxlynx> sej pravim, tu je lugos najmanjši partner
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.duh-casa.si/en/projekti/racunalniki-za-socialno-ogrozene/
<Seniorita> Društvo Duh časa | Računalniki za socialno ogrožene
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ne.. raje dam 25EUR pa imam 5 let mir :)      torej mene samo zanima kateri je v redu
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ssls.com/comodo-ssl-certificates/positivessl.html?years=5      ali https://www.globessl.com/domain-validation-ssl-certificate/
<Seniorita> Comodo PositiveSSL Certificates. Positive SSL from $7.99/year
<Seniorita> »Buy cheap Comodo PositiveSSL certificates for as low as $7.99/yr. SSL certs domain validated 2048-bit industry standard with $10,000 warranty. Buy today!«
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: hm
<idioterna> jsm kupu za 5 let ja
<idioterna> ne vem kje
<idioterna> ssls.com mislm da
<idioterna> sam oni so reseller za en kup CAjev
<CrazyLemon> no torej ta ki je linkan :)
<idioterna> aja vidm
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> to mam tut js :)
<CrazyLemon> če je dovolj dobro zate..je dovolj dobro za ubuntu.si
<idioterna> kva a ga kr kupm?
<CrazyLemon> ne..bom že js.. hvala :9
<CrazyLemon> :)*
<idioterna> ok
<idioterna> no pol ti dam zravn ce mi paypal poves
<idioterna> ce ti je kul to
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu MATE 14.04 LTS Available For Download  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/b3uaRRQDizw/ubuntu-mate-1404-lts-available-for.html
<idioterna> al pa ce bi rajs bitcoine :)
<CrazyLemon> pri bitcoinih delam samo z inti in ne z  floati :>
<idioterna> ja tok pa nimam
<idioterna> u live walletu mam samo pol kojna
<CrazyLemon> a si vse že prodal? kaj pa pokojnina?
<idioterna> a?
<idioterna> ja ne
<idioterna> spravlene mam
<idioterna> nimam jih se 300 but soon
<idioterna> potem ko jih bo 300 bom mel lepo offline
<idioterna> ne v sefu ker stuff iz sefa zmeri spizdijo
<idioterna> lepo na tapeto sprintas private keye
<idioterna> pa na steno nalimas
<idioterna> pol pa k res rabis pa poskeniras
<idioterna> pa ocrjas
<CrazyLemon> hm.. kje pa določiš za katero domeno je tale certifikat
<CrazyLemon> ker zdaj sem na zadnjem koraku pa ni nikjer te možnosti
<CrazyLemon> al je to pol ko plačaš ?
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 14°C @12.11.2014 12:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 78%
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: csr nardis
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:56:49, Kulminacija: 10:44:26, Sončni zahod: 15:32:02
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 35min 13s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: signing request pa private key itak ti nardis
<idioterna> oni ti pa cert pol izdajo na podlagi tega
<miha> Lynx saj pise gor da vabijo ispje
<CrazyLemon> torej moram spet blažu težit za csr pa private key :)
<miha> Sam ... ce kdo sploh opazi
<miha> Csr sam naredis z openssl
<lynxlynxlynx> miha: ne vem, nisem bral; nisem vplete
<lynxlynxlynx> n
<miha> https://www.digicert.com/csr-creation-apache.htm sam pazit treba na common name da je tocno isti
<trojanc> .vreme Dolenje
<Seniorita> Apache SSL CSR Creation - OpenSSL Apache CSR
<jabuk> ARSO: Dolenje Ajdovščina (83.0m): 14.4°C @12.11.2014 12:30 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 93% Veter: jugozahodnik 0.9 m/s
<Seniorita> »Generating your Apache CSR with OpenSSL. Easy instructions to create your CSR (certificate signing request) for Apache web servers using OpenSSL.«
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:01:16, Kulminacija: 10:49:53, Sončni zahod: 15:38:30
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 37min 14s, Luna je v ščipu
<miha> www.ubuntu.si
<miha> Ni isto kot ubuntu.si
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: And Relax: Groupon Abandons Trademark Claim Against GNOME  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/W99o3ZAfgXg/breathe-groupon-gnome-trademark-end
<miha> Lynx duh casa ubuntu predstavitev nic ne dela
<miha> Fail
<lynxlynxlynx> dej teži trojancu, kaj meni praviš
<miha> Trojanc je pri tem?
<lynxlynxlynx> ja, sej je rekel prej
<lynxlynxlynx> drugač ti pa dam lahko par direktnih mailov, če imaš kakšne konstruktivne ideje
<miha> Jaz vedno pamet solim ja
<idioterna> sej to je uredu
<idioterna> pa mal kecapa
<miha> Hehe
<trojanc> kaj, kakšna predstavitev?
<mihaweb> trojanc: http://www.duh-casa.si/resitve/prakticne/odprtokodni-sistemi/ubuntu/
<Seniorita> Društvo Duh časa | Ubuntu
<mihaweb> NIČ NE DELA :)
<mihaweb> slike npr
<mihaweb> aja ups
<mihaweb> ubuntu.si ssl cert :D
<mihaweb> lol
<mihaweb> hja
<mihaweb> :(
<trojanc> amm, moral sem dodat ssl izjemo, ampak meni dela
<mihaweb> trojanc sam daj // namest https:// pa bo :p
<CrazyLemon> what he said
<mihaweb> :p
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo da folk nič ne teži da jim ne dela ubuntu.si  :)
<trojanc> sem odstranil
<trojanc> sicer ne vem zakaj je naš šef naredil kopijo strani, k so itaq linki na ubuntu.si
<mihaweb> trojanc: vidim, da na strani pozivate isp k pomoči, ampak ste sploh koga prašali? :)
<mihaweb> konkretno, mobilne operaterje, ki bi mel najmanj stroškov s tem?
<mihaweb> "K projektu vabimo tudi ponudnike internetnih storitev, ki bi najbolj ogroženim prejemnikom naše pomoči vsaj za nek določen čas podarili brezplačen dostop do interneta."
<trojanc> to bi vedla več ekipa "racunalniki", jaz nisem, v povezavi s tem sodelujem le pri wlan slovenija
<mihaweb> oprosti
<mihaweb> sam firbc
<mihaweb> moje mnenje: "kaj ti nuca računalnik, če ni interneta"
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> to je tko k bi reku "kaj ti nuca svincnik, ce nimas papirja"
<idioterna> se zmer ga loh enmu v uc zapicis
<idioterna> al pa mu racunalnik na glavo vrzes
<upd> do 12 leta nismo imel interneta pa smo se vseno tepli kdo bo na računalniku čudno ane :)
<mihaweb> upd: ja ne morem verjeti
<mihaweb> idioterna: maš prav
<idioterna> mihaweb: a hocs vidt moj prvi programerski success
<idioterna> dosbox rabs
<idioterna> http://bou.si/rest/baron.exe
<trojanc> enkrat potegneš otrokom khan-lite dol in so dobri za par let :D
<upd> česar nimaš ne pogrešaš, še vedno je bilo zabavno tetris špilat
<idioterna> ce te je strah mas source
<idioterna> http://bou.si/rest/baron.pas
<napsy> lol
<napsy> pascala pa ze od srednje nism vidu
<mihaweb> idioterna: portaj v javascript? :)
<mihaweb> zgleda kul
<idioterna> ne da se mi
<idioterna> mihaweb: ampak pravim zato
<idioterna> k je hot-seat game
<idioterna> mislim
<idioterna> dva na isti keyboard spilata
<idioterna> seveda na getkey al getchar al kva je ze
<idioterna> tko da zlo lousy
<idioterna> mislm pac klofat je treba
<idioterna> keyboard repeat ne dela ce tadrug player neki prtisne vmes :)
<idioterna> ampak ja, loh bi prepisu v js
<idioterna> pa dzabe naredu multiplayer
<trojanc> A kdo od prevajalcev zaide kdaj na irc? Iščem kako se v .po datotekah zapiše dvojino
<trojanc> Plural-Forms: nplurals=2; plural=n == 1 ? 0 : 1;
<zdobersek> paging CrazyLemon
<dz0ny_> trojanc: ne boš verjel, danes so vsi prisotni
<dz0ny_> Å¡e koordinator sasa84
 * CrazyLemon ne prevaja .po ..webui ftw
<trojanc> ah, zakaj vedno najdem, ko nekomu nejak omenim ... nplurals=4; plural=(n%100==1 ? 1 : n%100==2 ? 2 : n%100==3 || n%100==4 ? 3 : 0);
<trojanc> (imam eno WP temo, zato .po)
<idioterna> trojanc: ja
<idioterna> trojanc: to je to ja
<idioterna> k mas eno jabolko dve jabolki tri stiri jabolka pet jabolk
<idioterna> in mas ubistvu 4 oblike
<trojanc> http://docs.translatehouse.org/projects/localization-guide/en/latest/l10n/pluralforms.html?id=l10n/pluralforms
<Seniorita> Plural Forms — Localization Guide 0.9.0 documentation
<trojanc> Oh, nismo najbolj zakomplicirani, Irci imajo 5
<sasa84> elow
<sasa84> kakšen problem? :P
<lynxlynxlynx> edina dilema je vrstni red, trojanc
<trojanc> rešeno, hvala. Kreiral sem sl-SI.po iz .pot in sem rabi vpisat vrstico "Plural-Forms"
<lynxlynxlynx> večina ima raje takega, da olajša prevajanje
<lynxlynxlynx> torej ne ednina in n++ množine, ampak da se izide niz izgovorjavo indexa v msgstr
<lynxlynxlynx> 0 ključev, 1 ključ ...
<mihaweb> https://technet.microsoft.com/library/security/MS14-066
<Seniorita> Microsoft Security Bulletin MS14-066 - Critical
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobersek> sonce!
<CrazyLemon> not!
<sasa84> zdobersek: bereš ibsna? :P
<zdobersek> sasa84: ne? :>
<zdobersek> skoz okno gleda
<zdobersek> m
<CrazyLemon> kr pejt na kolo
<sasa84> ok :P
<CrazyLemon> bastard
<trojanc> zdobersek, je malce kukalo do zdej, ja
<idioterna> ibsen je kr zatezen
<idioterna> no, sej je skandinavc
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: RE: Nov forum Ubuntu.si  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42364#Comment_42364
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Nov forum Ubuntu.si  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42365#Comment_42365
<dz0ny_> sasa84: https://scontent-b-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/t31.0-8/1517977_10202958274213277_3830749434020729404_o.jpg
<CrazyLemon> HDR!
<dz0ny_> Microsoft fixes '19-year-old' bug with emergency patch (3 points) http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-30019976
<Seniorita> BBC News - Microsoft fixes '19-year-old' bug with emergency patch
<Seniorita> »Microsoft patches a critical bug in its software that had existed for 19 years, according to IBM researchers.«
<CrazyLemon> in..sonce!
<Sky[x]> jp kle v lj sej ze skriv je bil bolj dopoldne
<Sky[x]> mercurial me jebe pizda no
<Sky[x]> en projekt potegnu dol iz bitbucketa in je se na tem grrr
<zdobersek> Mandela boys soon become Mandela men.
<napsy> https://twitter.com/Centrifuzija/status/532522898955968512
<Seniorita> Tamara Langus on Twitter: ""A bi šla v mal v Galerijo Emporium pogledat? Hm ... Ne grem kar v Max Mara." #biodiversity :) (Foto: Sašo Suzič) http://t.co/yMfDtsPB9g"
<sasa84> huh dz0ny_
<sasa84> www.ubuntu.si uses an invalid security certificate. The certificate expired on 12.11.2014 0:59. The current time is 12.11.2014 14:52. (Error code: sec_error_expired_certificate)
<zdobersek> huh CrazyLemon
<sasa84> ccc
<mihaweb> blame CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> sure.. CrazyLemon will do it all
<zdobersek> we know
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Intel Graphics Installer Updated, No Longer Makes Xorg Go Kaboom  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/-QlsTCu12ko/intel-linux-graphics-driver-installer-update
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: Nov forum Ubuntu.si  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42366#Comment_42366
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Split View Patch Available For Thunar File Manager  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/rDPeoU7u8rw/split-view-patch-available-for-thunar.html
<CrazyLemon> ojej :D
<CrazyLemon> ouila
<CrazyLemon> ssl spet dela
<CrazyLemon> sedaj imamo mir do 2019
<CrazyLemon> takrat upam da me ne bo več pri ubuntu.si :D
<upd> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B2P3O0OCcAMu8eK.jpg:large so že slike iz kometa
<idioterna> kr uredu
<idioterna> a ma kdo url
<idioterna> na un esa sajt
<upd> CrazyLemon, lepo
<idioterna> k je live vse
<upd> http://new.livestream.com/esa/cometlanding
<CrazyLemon> čez slabo uro bo
<idioterna> upd: thanks sm nasu
<idioterna> a cez slabo uro bo touchdown pa pol pol ure kasnej bomo vedl kaj se je zgodil?
<idioterna> al bomo ze prej vedl
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ne bi vedel..
<CrazyLemon> poslušaj! :D
<lynxlynxlynx> landing bo prej
<lynxlynxlynx> zadnji xkcd ima t-20
<CrazyLemon> na streamu piše expected touch down 17.02 CET
<lynxlynxlynx> takrat zvejo
<mihaweb> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/facebook/11225836/Students-anger-after-porn-site-used-her-Facebook-pictures-to-offer-no-strings-sex.html
<Seniorita> Student's anger after porn site used her Facebook pictures to offer 'no strings sex' - Telegraph
<Seniorita> »Aston University student Grace Marr, 20, only found out when a family friend contacted her to say he had spotted pictures of her while surfing the web«
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: sm vidu ja
<CrazyLemon> 8min away from the real landing
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ^
<lynxlynxlynx> viš
<CrazyLemon> a bo vsaj live stream landinga?
<idioterna> real landinga?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<yang> s tem denarjem ki so ga zmetali v to da bodo pristali na nekem kometu bi lahko nahranili pol afrike
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: RE: Poročanje napak v prevodih ubuntuja  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42367#Comment_42367
<idioterna> mhm, ampak pol afrike ni lacne, tko da nima smisla.
<CrazyLemon> pa sploh ne bi bilo tako zabavno gledat nekoga kako jé
<mihaweb> yang: to itak ne bi
<dz0ny_> u labview majo :D
<yang> 85 ljudi na svetu ima vec premozenja skupoaj kot revnejsa polovica prebivalstva
<dz0ny_> tile v esi
<yang> polovica prebivalstva zivi z manj kot 2 usd na dan
<yang> jebote komet
<CrazyLemon> potres v esi!!
<CrazyLemon> asteroid
<yang> nevem kaj bo doprineslo clovestvu ce pristanejo na kometu
<mihaweb> rudarstvo v vesolju se splača
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Nov forum Ubuntu.si  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42368#Comment_42368
<yang> mislim, hvala znanstvenikom za FTTH, da imam lahkko hitrejsi internet ok :)
<sasa84_> dz0ny_: neki gasilci tuljo mim rakka.... grejo k vam?
<dz0ny_> hm dunno
<mihaweb> **** you, nikjer kjer se jaz zadržujem ni na voljo
<dz0ny_> cist mozn
<mihaweb> hvala znanstvenikom za lte in adsl
<mihaweb> al neki
<dz0ny_> neb se cudu da se je kak tovornak prevrnu
<dz0ny_> k so čist neumni
<dz0ny_> 20t in on gre ce poplavleno cesto
<dz0ny_> od strani pa prod br
<dz0ny_> bruha
<yang> mihaweb: FTTH je na voljo, za ostalo pa se pritozi na ISP :)
<dz0ny_> sasa84_: ljudje so zdej začel paničart
<dz0ny_> sm bil v trgovini in je ves kruh pošel
<dz0ny_> vsa voda
<mihaweb> yang: ne verjamem, nisem ga še videl v živo
<sasa84_> :\
<mihaweb> nevernik!
<mihaweb> ane sasa84_
<yang> dz0ny_: sem slisal dan po radiu, da tam kje je kraj BAČE voda vdira v hise in da imajo celo "izvor" vode v parih bajtah, podtalna voda bruha ven
<CrazyLemon> LOL
<yang> ja premal hodte v cerkev zgled
<CrazyLemon> "just a warning: alive on the web they hear everything we say..everything"
<CrazyLemon> ahahaha
<yang> pol pa je susa al pa povodenj
<yang> kle iz nasga bloka jih 10 redno hod v cerkev, zato nikol ne poplavlja
<yang> sasa84_: pa se lepo faro mamo , ane sasa84_
<sasa84_> yang: ?
<sasa84_> bežigrad?
<yang> sasa84_: sej ves kaako zgleda cerkev v bs3
<sasa84_> hm...
<sasa84_> pojma nimam
<yang> aja, na internetu so slike
<sasa84_> ej dz0ny_, če kej rabš... povej ;)
<sasa84_> ti prpelem kšno žemljo do vode :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj mu bo žemlja..pripeljemo moko pa naj si sam kruh speče :D
<yang> dz0ny_: elektriko imate se ?
<yang> al so ze redukcije
<dz0ny_> sasa84_: hehe
<dz0ny_> sasa84_: na avtocesti nesreča... tko da nič pri nas
<yang> nad katero vasjo je Racna gora ? nad Starim Ložem ?
<sasa84_> ok, spet pol :\
<dz0ny_> markovec
<dz0ny_> križna gora pa podlož
<yang> enkrat morm it
<yang> na racno goro spet
<yang> no takrat se oglasim pri tebi dz0ny_
<yang> google kaze, kot da je do prezida boljsa cesta, kot pa od babnega polja proti sloveniji
<dz0ny_> lol
<dz0ny_> google pac
<yang> to tut ne vem al je sneznik in knezak isti hrib samo drugacno poimenovanje
<sasa84_> LOL, google vse ve!
<yang> dz0ny_: spomlad pridem, prej ne
<dz0ny_> yang: btw, ce bojis vode moraš junija prit
<dz0ny_> k drugače bo skoz zgleda
<yang> :/
<yang> morjo zdej najprej cesto sanirati
<LastTrick> asl!
<yang> 20 f egypt
<LastTrick> hehe
<LastTrick> well hellooo there
<yang> Sallam Aleikum
<LastTrick> community leader?
<LastTrick> :D
<CrazyLemon> jes jes
<dz0ny_> http://www.wired.com/2014/11/microsoft-open-sources-net-says-will-run-linux-mac/?mbid=social_twitter
<Seniorita> Microsoft Open Sources .NET, Saying It Will Run On Linux and Mac | WIRED
<Seniorita> »Satya Nadella’s rapid reinvention of Microsoft continues. In yet another bid to make up lost ground in the long march to the future of computing, Microsoft is now open sourcing the very foundation of .NET—the software that millions of developers use to build and operate websites and other large online applications—and it says this free…«
<LastTrick> everybody watching philae i presume.
<CrazyLemon> mah kje mudel
<CrazyLemon> gledamo gostilna išče šefa live
<LastTrick> a kej dobrga kuhajo
<lynxlynxlynx> eeh, lih zdej mora stream zaštekat
<LastTrick> ljubljanske zrezke.
<LastTrick> :D
<LastTrick> men dela ok
<CrazyLemon> čas je da zvemo a je landing successful al ne
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> pol mio ljudi ne prenese stream
<CrazyLemon> touchdown!
<CrazyLemon> cazzo!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<upd> :D
<zdobersek> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobersek> mi cazzo es tu cazzo!
<CrazyLemon> no!
<yang> https://sslimgs.xkcd.com/comics/landing/r_16-25-00_MZ7aAUNWN5.png
<zdobersek> kewl
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] feniks: RE: [14.10] Kamera Logitech c525 ne dela  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42369#Comment_42369
<upd> ubuntu pa kamere, večni problemi
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<mihadroid> Wassa
<mihadroid> Test
<CrazyLemon> failed
<upd> !g #ubuntu-si logs
<Seniorita> Log off (Stran 1) - Vprašanja glede ostalih Linux distribucij - Ubuntu ... https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/794/
<upd> !g #ubuntu-si irc logs
<Seniorita> Ubuntu IRC Logs http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<CrazyLemon> al pa triton.gfd.si :)
<upd> kaj mi to nuca
<upd> če ne vem keri dan
<CrazyLemon> kako ne veš..danes je 12.11
<CrazyLemon> :p
<miha> Kul nastavu si da se ghostam
<miha> Tko /msg nickserv ghost miha
<miha> Bah
<miha> Pa sleep pa nick
<miha> Zdaj bom skoz gor
<miha> Še dobro da ne moreš sebe ghostat ker if ukaza se ni
<miha> !g test
<Seniorita> Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<CrazyLemon> ok..tanovi google koledar
<CrazyLemon> je prekleto sexy
<CrazyLemon> :)
<miha> A z ebolo
<CrazyLemon> ti sam ebolo vidiš :)
<miha> Zgleda
<miha> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-10-29/it-about-get-worse-lakeland-hazmat-suit-orders-go-exponential-surpass-1-million
<miha> :)
<miha> !g test
<Seniorita> Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<slax0r> plz don't do that -.-
<CrazyLemon> do what
<miha> !g what what
<Seniorita> Samwell - "What What (In the Butt)" - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbGkxcY7YFU
<miha> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22395/mark-shuttleworth-qa/
<Seniorita> Mark Shuttleworth Q&A - | The Summit Scheduler
<CrazyLemon> youtube predstavil Music
<CrazyLemon> premium shit
<slax0r> 17:19 miha [~miha@unaffiliated/miha] requested CTCP PING from #ubuntu-si: 125171125
<slax0r> this
 * CrazyLemon blokira ctcp
<slax0r> cba
<slax0r> lazje potem nekoga nahrulit :P
<yang> http://www.foxbusiness.com/markets/2014/11/05/airplane-crash-into-flight-simulator-company-at-wichita-airport-disrupts-cessna/
<Seniorita> Airplane crash into flight simulator company at Wichita airport disrupts Cessna pilot training | Fox Business
<Seniorita> »The fatal crash of a small plane into a flight safety training center at the Wichita Airport has disrupted pilot training on some Cessna models, but efforts are being made to provide alternatives, company officials said.«
<dz0ny_> http://www.washingtonpost.com/local/chinese-hack-us-weather-systems-satellite-network/2014/11/12/bef1206a-68e9-11e4-b053-65cea7903f2e_story.html
<Seniorita> Chinese hack U.S. Weather systems, satellite network - The Washington Post
<Seniorita> »The breach forced cybersecurity teams to seal off data vital to disaster planning, aviation, shipping and scores of other crucial uses, officials said.«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: [14.10] Kamera Logitech c525 ne dela  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42370#Comment_42370
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] feniks: RE: [14.10] Kamera Logitech c525 ne dela  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42371#Comment_42371
<yang> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2880768/
<Seniorita> Soft drinks consumption and nonalcoholic fatty liver disease
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B2Qm0T-IMAErh5H.png:large
<CrazyLemon> philaes home
<yang> CrazyLemon: zgleda kot kos gline v ateljeju :)
<lynxlynxlynx> bi mogu bit ogromen kos - a si kdaj delal z glino?
<idioterna> a ste vidl best comment za rosetta/philae
<idioterna> "Vse tole je fejk, zihr bodo na Luni posnel, pol pa serviral kot pristanek na kometu..."
<CrazyLemon> idioterna lol
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/Android/status/532623587874963456
<CrazyLemon> WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT
<Seniorita> Android on Twitter: "#AndroidLollipop rollout has started and will soon be available on most #Nexus devices. Dessert is served. http://t.co/XVFX2tEbHv"
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zdobersek zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> is this real or am i dreaming
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: cakam :>
<CrazyLemon> matr..danes ne grem spat vsaj do 23.59!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> let the refreshing begin
<zdobersek> ce ti nimas jajc, pol ne vem, kdo jih ima
<miha> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1995737
<Seniorita> [MOD][4.2.1/4.2][JOP40D/JOP40C] Tethering/Wi… | Nexus 7 | XDA Forums
<Seniorita> »PLEASE USE WITH CAUTION AND ONLY IF YOU KNOW WHAT YOU ARE DOING. I WILL NOT BE RESPONSIBLE FOR BRICKED DEVICES. You may have noticed that the Nexus 7 3G d…«
<miha> A bodo zrihtal to v liziki
<miha> Nekoč je delal
<CrazyLemon> to kaj
<miha> Tethering so vn vrgli na določenih tablicah
<dz0ny_> hm napovedane so evakuacije ogroženih ljudi, shit just got real
<miha> Ali je to bug ali namerno pa ni jasno
<miha> Dz0ny?
<idioterna> dz0ny_: a iz vase doline
<idioterna> al iz kometa
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: [14.10] Kamera Logitech c525 ne dela  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42372#Comment_42372
<dz0ny_> idioterna: !
<zdobersek> idioterna: iz doline, na komet
<idioterna> dz0ny_: m?
<CrazyLemon> miha evo če te zanima http://slo-android.si/forum/viewtopic.php?f=62&t=15118
<Seniorita> Iščemo programerja - Forum - Slo-Android.si
<Seniorita> »Razvijaj igre za Android. Uči se od najboljših. Delaj doma. Profesionalen si? Bodi plačan kot profesionalec. Kdo smo mi?Mi smo razvojna hiša za...«
<miha> Hvala
<dz0ny_> mah, danes je folk paničaril in je zmanjkal kruha in vode (v plastenkah)
<dz0ny_> eni so vedel da bo verjetno odrejena evakuacija
<idioterna> dz0ny_: kaj so pa evakuiral?
<idioterna> sej verjetno samo par deset his ane?
<CrazyLemon> ampak to nima smisla.. če je odrejena evakuacija.. a ne pomeni to da bodo oni dobili kruh in vodo drugi ki bodo ostali pa ne?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zdobersek ..pravkar je bil pushan 5.0 r3 pa r4 !
<CrazyLemon> kar pomeni..soon
<CrazyLemon> very soon :D
<idioterna> how soon?
<idioterna> mene je dons en cel dan klicu
<idioterna> pa nism mogu ignorirat
<dz0ny_> http://i.imgur.com/al7kUYv.gif
<CrazyLemon> idioterna kak ne..imaš možnost block contact :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ nice boobs
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: kaj pa to nardi?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna to kar pomeni blokira stik :)
<CrazyLemon> torej če te pokliče dobi da signal da si zaseden
<CrazyLemon> glede smsa nism prepričan..vem pa da messenger ima možnost block contact torej lahko tudi smse ignoriraš
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014/11/android-5-0-lollipop-thoroughly-reviewed/
<Seniorita> Android 5.0 Lollipop, thoroughly reviewed | Ars Technica
<Seniorita> »Android's biggest update ever revamps nearly every part of the OS.«
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ja to pa nocm
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek če ni link do factory imagea do not disturb me with nonsense! :p
 * CrazyLemon da nexusa polnit
<idioterna> js hocm da ce me en klice mi pokaze tko kot da sm mail dobil
<CrazyLemon> aja ti bi sam tist do not disturb
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: na! http://bit.ly/1sDZlPJ
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek niti ne rabim kliknit da vem da je to slika tovarne
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> ne ... klikni
<CrazyLemon> niga..i eat trolls like you for breakfast
<zdobersek> ubistvu prikazuje tebe, ko lizes navidezno liziko
<zdobersek> (as in lollipop - eyyyy)
<CrazyLemon> copy cat
<CrazyLemon> prasci na xda so zaprli temo s 1000 stranmi.. zdaj ne vem kaj se dogaja v lollipop svetu
<miha> Kljub temu da sem podpornik, si ne morem pomagati, da ne bi videl ironije v tem da je zdaj JJ ta izbrisan. http://www.delo.si/mnenja/pisma-bralcev/novinarski-komentar-sodbe-v-zadevi-patria.html
<Seniorita> Novinarski komentar sodbe v zadevi Patria
<Seniorita> »Če je sodba res taka, kot nam je bila prikazana v Delu, potem ustavno sodišče z njo ne bo imelo težkega dela.«
<idioterna> jah well
<idioterna> pocas se bo treba sprjaznt da je pravnomocno obsojen
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pokoristi twatter
<idioterna> js pa tut po malem upam, da mu bo evropsko sodisce za clovekove pravice prisodilo enako odskodnino kot izbrisanim
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek mah..dummies just retweeting.. niso sploh uporabni
<CrazyLemon> https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!msg/nexus/f1EOEtihDxI/ML2h-eg5Bm4J
<idioterna> pa bo dubu 50 evrov na leto
<Seniorita> Google Skupine
<idioterna> al kko ze
<Seniorita> »V Google Skupinah lahko ustvarjate spletne forume in e-poštne skupine ter aktivno sodelujete v raznovrstnih razpravah znotraj teh skupnosti.«
<idioterna> al mogoce na mesec
<miha> Na mesec ja
<zdobersek> ker revez nima 200kEUR nepojasnjenega izvora
<miha> Celo zelo verjetno je. Krivic ima nos za to.
<idioterna> kaj je verjetno?
<idioterna> krivic je mal prevec fanboy
<idioterna> it's what you can prove.
<idioterna> jansa bi si pa z usem preprodanim orozjem pa podkupninami tut loh mal manj lesenga odvetnika zrihtu
<miha> Ja klemenciceva je bila huda
<CrazyLemon> jah to je težava s podkupninami.. ne smeš kr mahat z denarjem
<miha> Škoda da je narobe poročena
<idioterna> a s pravosodnim ministrom
<idioterna> men se to ne zdi slab deal za odvetnico
<miha> Ja zdaj je minister
<idioterna> to je blo vse zmenen ze 29. 11. 1943
<miha> V glavnem krivic je car
<miha> Rdečim ni nič jasno
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek 5.0 r5 just pushed
<idioterna> jsm rdec pa mi je vse jasno
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: link or gtfo
<idioterna> krivic bi rad zivel v imaginarnem svetu
<miha> Janševim pa tudi ne
<CrazyLemon> https://android.googlesource.com/device/lge/hammerhead/+refs
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ^
<Seniorita> Refs - device/lge/hammerhead - Git at Google
<idioterna> to pisanje se men slis kot da sploh sodbe ni prebral
<miha> Mislim da jo je
<miha> Novinar je pa verjetno ni
<miha> Pač ne verjame v new age pravo. Če ni dokazov, ni dokazov.
<lynxlynxlynx> new age pravo
<miha> Kdo pol živi v fantazija
<lynxlynxlynx> a bi lahko mel bolj old age pravo?
<miha> Ja, vrhovni sodišče nekaj blizu o sodobni pravni teoriji
<lynxlynxlynx> same procesne gluposti
<miha> Če ni dokazov lahko sklepamo, čet nam tako ustreza. A ni to fantazije svet?
<miha> Swype..
<miha> New age pravo. Unicorns.
<miha> Unicorns shitting rainbows
<CrazyLemon> nope..skittles
<lynxlynxlynx> jeh, kaj pa bereš čudne tekste
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a ti imaš nexus 7 wifi ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: mhm
<CrazyLemon> https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images zdobersek :*
<Seniorita> Factory Images for Nexus Devices - Android — Google Developers
<zdobersek> menda bom na OTA pocaku, an.
<CrazyLemon> wohooo
<CrazyLemon> tudi nexus 5!ž
<zdobersek> mhm
<CrazyLemon> aaaaaaaaa
<CrazyLemon> to ota or not
<CrazyLemon> so tempting
<zdobersek> FLASH FLASH FUCKITUP FLASH
<sasa84> zdobersek: https://www.facebook.com/grammarly/photos/a.158139670871698.33824.139729956046003/913666145319043/?type=1
<Seniorita> Grammarly - Slike s časovnice | Facebook
<Seniorita> »Which one are you this morning?«
<zdobersek> sasa84: nimajo slike za mojo dozo kave :>
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images?hl=sl
<Seniorita> Factory Images for Nexus Devices - Android — Google Developers
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ vem ja..sj sm kopiral :P
<CrazyLemon> maan.. i wanna flash so bad
<CrazyLemon> ampak se mi ne da pol rihtat google authenticatorja
<CrazyLemon> again
<dz0ny_> sej shraniš data?
<dz0ny_> adb pull /data
<dz0ny_> /dat/com.googleneki
<zdobersek> sasa84_!!
<sasa84_> juhuuuuuuuu
<zdobersek> (12:54:49 PM) zdobersek: sasa84: nimajo slike za mojo dozo kave :>
<sasa84_> lol :>
<idioterna> o, sasa84_
<sasa84_> elow idioterna
<miha> http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/nov/12/tracking-isis-stalking-cia-big-brother-online-nsa
<Seniorita> Tracking Isis, stalking the CIA: how anyone can be big brother online | Technology | theguardian.com
<Seniorita> »There are a startling number of legal and free tools that let anyone set up NSA-esque operations – or just infiltrate the neighbour’s webcam. By Tom Fox-Brewster«
<zdobersek> cakamo ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek se boš načakal :)
<sasa84_> zdobersek: jaz zdej čekiram sobico od CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> hum?
<sasa84_> you don't want to see :S
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ katero?
 * CrazyLemon ima 2
<sasa84_> O_o
<sasa84_> že veš ...
<sasa84_> ti ti pacek
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> 413KB/s  prb 69m 53s
<CrazyLemon> jeez google
<CrazyLemon> verjetno bom prej dobu ota
<CrazyLemon> kot bo tole dol
<zdobersek> November 12th, mosquitoes still going strong
<CrazyLemon> js jih nisem opazu
<CrazyLemon> je pa kr dosti muh
<CrazyLemon> 2014-11-12 22:45:13 (380 KB/s) - `hammerhead-lrx21o-factory-01315e08.tgz' shranjeno [583276888/583276888]
<CrazyLemon> so..lets play :)
<CrazyLemon> meh..kr ne gre listat prek adbja
<pitastrudl> noob
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> .imdb anchorman
<jabuk> Voditelj vraca udarec (2004) 94 min Comedy
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.3/10 (217,237 glasov) MT: 63/100
<jabuk> Ron Burgundy is San Diego's top rated newsman in the male-dominated broadcasting of the 70's, but that's all about to change for Ron and his cronies when an ambitious woman is hired as a new anchor.
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0357413/
<CrazyLemon> finished. total time: 127.076s
<CrazyLemon> :)
<idioterna> js ze flasham
<idioterna> ampak nexusa 7
<idioterna> za telefon bom OTA pocaku
<CrazyLemon> idioterna pussy :>
<idioterna> nocm ga odklepat
<CrazyLemon> js ga tudi nism hotu
<CrazyLemon> ampak ne morem čakat :)
<idioterna> hmnja
<idioterna> mogoce pa tut js ne morm
<idioterna> bom vidu :)
<CrazyLemon> ok
<CrazyLemon> najbl epic feature
<CrazyLemon> je to da ti lepo backupa
<CrazyLemon> vse appe
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> in te praša kateri restore želiš uporabit
<CrazyLemon> ooo fak
<CrazyLemon> pravkar sm dobu huge boner
<CrazyLemon> ŠE POLOŽAJ WIDGETOV NA ZASLONIH BACKUPA!!!
<CrazyLemon> in Å¡tevilo zaslonov...FSE1!!!
<idioterna> in fse na gugl!
<idioterna> spijon en
<CrazyLemon> honestly.. tudi če gre direkt NSA i do not care
<CrazyLemon> sam da je vse na enem mestu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> tole je pretty epic.. tak bi mogu bit 1.0
<miha> :)
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon čeprav že uporabljam isto funckionalnost že dve leti ampak ok
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl dej nea bluzi
<CrazyLemon> to je android prvi naredu
<pitastrudl> nea bluzim čuj
<CrazyLemon> pa noben več
<pitastrudl> kaj
<pitastrudl> kaj ti govoriš :D
<pitastrudl> pravim titanium backup, lol
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl vidiš da niti ne veš kaj govoriš :D
<CrazyLemon> ma kakšnen titanium backup
<CrazyLemon> kakšen*
<CrazyLemon> to sux
<pitastrudl> ane
<CrazyLemon> ne shrani ti položaja widgetov na zaslonu
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> kaj da ne
<CrazyLemon> niti kako so razporejeni
<pitastrudl> valda da
<sasa84_> https://www.ted.com/talks/amy_webb_how_i_hacked_online_dating
<sasa84_> LOOL
<pitastrudl> splho ne
<Seniorita> Amy Webb: How I hacked online dating | Talk Video | TED.com
<pitastrudl> hahaha :D
<sasa84_> da se ji je dal :D
<pitastrudl> to k uproablaš stock launcherje pomoje
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> nazadnje ko sm ga js uporabljan ni to počel
<CrazyLemon> :)
<pitastrudl> pri nova launcher vse lepo restora
<pitastrudl> že zadnje 2 leti
<pitastrudl> :)
<CrazyLemon> aosp al pa trebuchet ftw :)
<pitastrudl> mi ni blo treba čakatda je google fuknil ven to :P
<CrazyLemon> mijau kak je lep
<CrazyLemon> ane sasa84_ ^^
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon: kdo je lep? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ sj veš!
<sasa84_> zdobersek je valda čist hud
<zdobersek> hudhudhud
<CrazyLemon> ma cukr pravi
<CrazyLemon> ki čaka..in čaka
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84_> ful je kjutkan zdobbie
<zdobersek> cutecutecute
<sasa84_> yeah baby!
<sasa84_> pa tko no... rajcih :P
<CrazyLemon> jajcih*
<CrazyLemon> na*
<zdobersek> .yt randy marsh balls
<jabuk> Randy Marsh - Balls Jumping (nekaj sekund) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0zSun0dpP0 ♥511 ▶288,710
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkeDBwsIaZw
<Seniorita> London Grammar - Wasting My Young Years (Official Video) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Our debut album 'If You Wait' is out now: iTunes: http://po.st/IfYouWait CD: http://po.st/IfYouWaitCD Vinyl: http://po.st/IfYouWaitLP Our single EP 'Wasting ...«
<sasa84_> looool
<idioterna> no men se je zbutu
<zdobersek> .plosk
<jabuk> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m00e9mCyWj1rqtbn0o1_500.gif
<zdobersek> snape is worried
<CrazyLemon> idioterna 7 | 5 ?
<idioterna> 7
<CrazyLemon> dolg časa se je butal
<idioterna> kolk dolg?
<CrazyLemon> [22:57:48] <idioterna> js ze flasham [23:23:23] <idioterna> no men se je zbutu
<CrazyLemon> 20min? :)
<idioterna> aja ne, se vedno se neki probava zbootat
<idioterna> mislm une pikce letajo okol
<CrazyLemon> aja
<CrazyLemon> no to je pri meni bilo cca. 5min
<idioterna> moj n7 je old and slow as hell
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> writing 'bootloader'...
<idioterna> FAILED (remote: (InvalidState))
<idioterna> zdej sm to vidu
<CrazyLemon> am.. si dal tapravi image dol?
<CrazyLemon> da nisi dal dol za 2013 edition ?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> Factory Images "nakasi" for Nexus 7 (Wi-Fi)
<idioterna> za 2013 so
<idioterna> Factory Images "razor" for Nexus 7 [2013] (Wi-Fi)
<idioterna> hm
<sasa84_> šibam spat miške ;)
<sasa84_> lahkonočko
<idioterna> ce flasham bom zgubu vse podatke na telefonu :\
<CrazyLemon> idioterna appi se bodo nazaj inštalirali!
<CrazyLemon> pa widgeti tudi!
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: pa fotke tudi, ceprov sm googlu reku da nocm da se jih dotika al pa jih kamorkoli kopira, ane :)
<CrazyLemon> idioterna am.. ne vem nimam fotk sinhroniziranih pri guglu
<CrazyLemon> :)
<idioterna> pa na telefonu jih tut nimas vec :)
<CrazyLemon> to 100% :)
<CrazyLemon> sm pa prej itak naredu backup
<idioterna> no js jih rabm k mam ene 20 tabl iz sluzbe slikanih k jih morm se dokoncat
<CrazyLemon> tistega kar je v "/sdcard/"
<idioterna> no n7 se je zbutu v setup
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<CrazyLemon> upam da tisti od boba ne bo zgodaj zjutraj pršu s pogodbo.. ker ne bom mu odpru
<CrazyLemon> in moram reč da je tale project volta kr success
<yang> heh idioterna ti pa si za hece
<yang> a ti je dolgcas ?
<idioterna> yang: kasne hece?
#ubuntu-si 2014-11-13
<upd> European Space Agency says the #CometLanding would’ve happened yesterday, but #Philae was busy downloading the latest Adobe Reader patch.
<idioterna> klinc
<idioterna> kr flashu bom 5ko
<Sky[x]> a bos ? :D
<Sky[x]> jst sem glih prej gledal ce je ze update pa se ni
<Sky[x]> baje da so dal ven
<idioterna> ja image je ze na sajtu
<idioterna> https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images?hl=sl
<Seniorita> Factory Images for Nexus Devices - Android — Google Developers
<Sky[x]> naj bi prav OTA sel ven
<idioterna> ja, zacel se je rollout
<idioterna> ampak traja do 3 tedne
<idioterna> da dobis notification
<Sky[x]> http://www.idigitaltimes.com/android-50-lollipop-release-date-nexus-5-nexus-7-nexus-10-nexus-4-get-ota-rollout-394243
<Sky[x]> aha
<Seniorita> Android 5.0 Lollipop Release Date: Nexus 5, Nexus 7, Nexus 10, Nexus 4 To Get OTA Rollout Starting Nov. 12
<Seniorita> »The Nexus 5, Nexus 7, Nexus 10 and Nexus 4 Android 5.0 release date will be Wednesday Nov. 12, when the OTA rollout is expected to start.«
<Sky[x]> idioterna: bos povedal kasn je ko bos flashov :)
<idioterna> sm ze
<idioterna> vse dela
<Sky[x]> nice
<idioterna> o
<miha> Jutro
<miha> http://m.9gag.com/gag/a7KOnML
<Seniorita> And So The Cats Fell In Love With The Mice... - 9GAG
<Seniorita> »And So The Cats Fell In Love With The Mice... - 9GAG has the best funny pics, GIFs, videos, memes, cute, wtf, geeky, cosplay photos on the web. We are your best source of happiness and awesomeness.«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ne boš verjel
<dz0ny> mamo all green wildcard DNS :>
<dz0ny> cert je vreden 250€
<dz0ny> fyi
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: deop and respond
<dz0ny> aja rana ura
<dz0ny> sigh
<mihadroid> Bu
<dz0ny> .sc Taylor Swift - Blank Space
<jabuk> Taylor Swift - Blank Space (LIVE)(4 minute) http://soundcloud.com/feariess2014/taylor-swift-blank-space-live ♥2,213 ▶382,963
 * dz0ny hides
<dz0ny> zdobersek: dej zbud limona
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: swiftly tailor your dreams and wake the fuck up
<zdobersek> dz0ny: SHAKE SHAKE  SHAKE IT OFF
<miha> Jutro
<dz0ny> zdobersek: :D
<dz0ny> .sc Cash Cash - Surrender Pierce Fulton Remix
<jabuk> Cash Cash - Surrender (Pierce Fulton Remix)(5 minut) http://soundcloud.com/piercefulton/surrender-pierce-fulton-remix ♥3,567 ▶92,606
<dz0ny> mogoce bo to pomagal
<dz0ny> zihr bi blo creepy
<dz0ny> ce bi na rt dal to
<dz0ny> :>
<dz0ny> pa zmiksal crazylemon vmes
<zdobersek> November 13th. Lollipop not here.
 * CrazyLemon loves his lollipop
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: jutro
<dz0ny> mamo cert
<dz0ny> 2k
<dz0ny> bos zamenjal?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jutro.. vem da ga mamo
<CrazyLemon> ne
<dz0ny> spravim za drugo leto?
<CrazyLemon> včeraj sem 3x omenil.. zdaj imam 5 let mir in se ne mislim več s tem ukvarjat
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny spravi za 2019
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> well v 6h urah so odgovril
<dz0ny> tko da pun on you
<CrazyLemon> no.. res nism mislu da bodo odobrili
<CrazyLemon> tko da kudos to them
<dz0ny> lahko pa forum damo na podomeno pa tja močnejši cert :D
<idioterna> jsm kr flashnu
<idioterna> vse neksuse pr bajti
<idioterna> uredu je
<idioterna> edin incoming phone call se zmer sucks big time
<idioterna> ne mors odklent telefona ko te klicejo :\
<dz0ny> idioterna: a un ne dela
<dz0ny> da ti resolva unknown nuumber?
<dz0ny> al to ne dela v si...
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny piše da je enabled
<CrazyLemon> sam js itak imam podatke onemogočene
<CrazyLemon> tko da ne vem če dela :D
<CrazyLemon> sam nism najdu kje je ta active display
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> ok..active display je očitno samo za nexus 6... bastards
<CrazyLemon> ni mi všeč da še vedno ne moreš nastavit kateri je default "zaslon"
<mihaweb> dz0ny: nginx help? :)
<mihaweb> za location /socket.io/1/websocket/7gA4NPassajMwGnTY_L4  (verjetno 1 in to geslo parametra) moram proxy_pass spremenit http://nginx.com/blog/websocket-nginx/ ? :p
<Seniorita> NGINX as a WebSockets Proxy - NGINX
<Seniorita> »Learn how to use NGINX act as a reverse proxy and load balancer for WebSocket applications.«
<dz0ny> miha prestar nginx mas
<mihaweb> nimam? :p
<dz0ny> ce nis posodobil od zadnjic
<dz0ny> 1.7 branch rabis
<mihaweb> nginx/1.6.2
<mihaweb> bah
<mihaweb> ze tko sem mel probleme z backport :p
<mihaweb> a hočeš še bolj divji apt source
<dz0ny> hehe
<sasa84> morning!
<dz0ny> btw fora je sa v tem da bo vsake 5min prekinil
 * sasa84 prime mihaweb za rit "o pikec"
<mihaweb> sasa84: !g what what
<sasa84> dz0ny: kako pri vas?
<Seniorita> Samwell - "What What (In the Butt)" - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbGkxcY7YFU
<mihaweb> dz0ny: pa ziher da ne gre?
<mihaweb> Å¡e probat ne morem?
<dz0ny> location /socket.io {
<dz0ny>     proxy_pass          http://127.0.0.1:8080/socket.io;
<dz0ny>     proxy_redirect off;
<dz0ny>     proxy_http_version 1.1;
<dz0ny>     proxy_set_header Upgrade $http_upgrade;
<dz0ny>     proxy_set_header Connection "upgrade";
<dz0ny>  }
<dz0ny> tole probi
<mihaweb> sam pod tem ima vse, protokole, ajax itd
<mihaweb> a jih ne bo sesult?
<mihaweb> rajš bi samo /socket.io/(.*)/websocket/(.*)
<mihaweb> pa pol rewrite da dobi isto naprej? :)
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> kr celo dej
<mihaweb> hm
<dz0ny> ker maš različne path za različne fallbacke
<mihaweb> ja sam vsi se začnejo s /socket.io
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> in ta rule ti bo vse zajel
<dz0ny> no worries
<mihaweb> npr /socket.io/1/xhr-polling/2ig8X-m-SdU
<CrazyLemon> why wont you believe him!?!?
<CrazyLemon> :p
<dz0ny> jp
<mihaweb> kaj pa je proxy_redirect: off?
<mihaweb> pa rabim morda proxy_buffer: off   ?
<mihaweb> proxy_buffering
<dz0ny> hm tud mogoce
<mihaweb> ni več napak v chrome consoli
<mihaweb> response:
<mihaweb> Connection:upgrade Date:Thu, 13 Nov 2014 09:25:27 GMT Sec-WebSocket-Accept:/a08dPbi99bCBHPbPV8mIHe7omQ= Server:nginx/1.6.2 Upgrade:websocket
<mihaweb> to je to? :P
<CrazyLemon> .yt we are twin in the moment
<jabuk> WE ARE TWIN - In The Moment (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttllPgZxvGY ♥1 ▶124
<mihaweb> dz0ny: http://nkashyap.github.io/console.io/ tole bi rad sprobal, zgleda zelo obetavno. sam mora bit vse za nginx, ni debate :)
<Seniorita> Console.io by nkashyap
<mihaweb> dz0ny: kaka integracija npr z http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2014/11/announcing-bosun-our-new-open-source-monitoring-alerting-system/  bi bla pa sploh luksuz :p
<Seniorita> Announcing Bosun, our new open source monitoring & alerting system « Blog – Stack Exchange
<mihaweb> da dobim panic email :p
<dz0ny> mihaweb: jaz mam heka+custom worker na vseh serverjih
<dz0ny> sem pa gledal bosun
<dz0ny> sam ne rabim tolk komplesne zadeve
<dz0ny> k mam ze newrelic
<Sky[x]> uu new relic furs nice
<dz0ny> sam mal tecen je k za custom alerte drago plačaš
<dz0ny> mislim dobr vejo kej dobit denar :D
<dz0ny> k ostalo je free
<dz0ny> sasa84: ene par so jih evakuiral, poplavil hise, ker bi se drugac temelji poskodoval
<dz0ny> jeba
<sasa84> :o
<dz0ny> k sreč danes ni deževal
<yang> tukaj pa je padal ponoc
<Sky[x]> a je kdo iz ilirske ?
<Sky[x]> v lj je lilo celo noc res
<mihaweb> dz0ny: sm odprt za predloge.. pač rad bi da dobim email alert, če kaj dol pade, če client javascript doživi kak exception, itd.. (s stack trace npr)
<mihaweb> sploh za beta
<yang> nisem sel gledat kje je kraj Bače, tam majo izvor pod bajto so rekl
<yang> je dvignilo podenj
<yang> in voda not vvdirala
<Sky[x]> mihaweb: getsentry za JS je free do enga leimita ce ti kaj pomaga
<mihaweb> bookmarkal sem, ampak to je predrago
<dz0ny> mihaweb: newrelic :)
<dz0ny> ti zna oboje
<dz0ny> free
<dz0ny> sentry si lahko tud sam postaviš
<dz0ny> http://sploid.gizmodo.com/holy-crap-watch-these-crazy-russians-catch-a-lightning-1657940936?u
<dz0ny> norci
<mihaweb> dz0ny: bolje, ampak spet predrago :)
<dz0ny> free?
<dz0ny> predrago?
<dz0ny> https://newrelic.com/application-monitoring/pricing
<dz0ny> to moras gledat
<mihaweb> rabim stack trace
<mihaweb> to piše da je enterprise
<mihaweb> so *** them
<dz0ny> nope
<dz0ny> za tist uporabis sentry
<mihaweb> recimo tili že na blogu poveju kaj uporabnega zastonj, pa software cenejši https://bugsnag.com/blog/js-stacktraces/
<Seniorita> JS stacktraces. The good, the bad, and the ugly. - Bugsnag
<dz0ny> za app monitoring (php,node,go) newrelic
<mihaweb> https://bugsnag.com/pricing
<Seniorita> Pricing and Plans - Bugsnag
<dz0ny> za client/app (sentry)
<Sky[x]> bugsnag mas se hipchat integracijo hihi
<mihaweb> dz0ny: ma veš kak je, najbolj kritičn je html5 app, php in nodejs kodo lahk tud dam sam en velik try {} catch {} okol
<mihaweb> pa bo čist ok
<dz0ny> mihaweb: ne bo
<dz0ny> ker ne boš poznal konteksta
<dz0ny> mislim lahko gasiš
<dz0ny> ne moreš pa popravit
<mihaweb> seveda bo, če tam pošljem v logiranje/obveščanje to
<mihaweb> kak ne
<mihaweb> pri obeh lahko dobiš stack
<dz0ny> true
<mihaweb> problem je pri browserjih, ker tam ni nekega standardnega načina, nekateri podpirajo exception.stack nekateri ne
<mihaweb> kot on blog razloži
<dz0ny> ne problem je da mas napako na mestih kjer nimaš try/catch
<mihaweb> pa ko mam Å¡e *** api (amazon) z desetinami callbackov je stack trace prav grozn :(
<dz0ny> fyi docker + slafs/sentry
<dz0ny> mam in na 2g rama obdela 40k req na uro
<dz0ny> mislim enkrat je blo
<dz0ny> k je Å¡el deploy narobe :>
<dz0ny> pa tole je tud zakon https://github.com/mediacore/raven-cron
<dz0ny> bbl
<mihaweb> dz0ny: še vedno je drag. že poln servicov plačujemo, vsak ma tak nedolžno mesečno vsoto no
<mihaweb> logiram lahk jst sam, če logiranje pade, itak vem, da mam problem :)
<zdobersek> TIL if you are useless, you get +v
<CrazyLemon> if you are a pussy and waiting for OTA then you get +v
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/pozor-v-vodi-odkrili-parazite-zato-morate-nujno-prekuhavati-vodo.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Pozor! V vodi odkrili parazite, zato jo morate nujno prekuhavati
<Seniorita> »V občinah Postojna in Pivka velja ukrep prekuhavanja pitne vode do preklica. V vodi so namreč zaznali parazite, ki lahko povzročijo diarejo, krče, bruhanje, dehidracijo in vročino. Zelenjavo in sadje umivajte s prekuhano vodo, ne pozabite pa na domače živali, ki prav tako potrebujejo prekuhano vodo.«
<sasa84> kaj pa cerknica? P
<sasa84> ud :P
<sasa84> tud :D
<sasa84> Å¡e vedno :\
<zdobersek> sasa84: to nej slabu, ker lahko potem direkt kavo skuhas!
<sasa84> zdobersek: zadne dni jo kuham kar z vodo iz plastenke :P
<sasa84> ej zdobersek, že celo dopoldne nažigam ta komad https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Lmq6RDn5O8
<Seniorita> Prince "Cream" - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Original music composition in intro, sound-design, and music editing: Hayden Clement«
<zdobersek> sasa84: don't stop!
<sasa84> i know :D
<sasa84> pa ne zdej vohunt za mano, k se zgoi d pojem in plešem zravn :P
<slax0r> zakaj pa iz plastenke?
<sasa84> zihr je zihr :P
<slax0r> glede?
<idioterna> poplav.
<sasa84> mi jo mormo tud prekuhavat pa kao 3 min more vret
<slax0r> aja, pozabu :/
<sasa84> pa gor in dol... pol pa kr iz flaše nalijem :)
<CrazyLemon> a evian?
<dz0ny> sasa84: https://scontent-b-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/t31.0-8/10556995_10202962137589859_9184286572429453407_o.jpg
<dz0ny> ko se boš pelala v prezid ko ne bo vode
<dz0ny> una tabla je zdej pod v višini vode
<dz0ny> tabla "Veliki obrh"
<dz0ny> tale https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/t31.0-8/10373144_10202957318429383_6971762530687520434_o.jpg
<zdobersek> the sign don't lie
<LorD_DDooM> http://www.obnovimo-gozdove.si/novice/16-v-zledolomu-poskodovane-gozdove-bomo-obnavljali-15-novembra
<Seniorita> V žledolomu poškodovane gozdove bomo obnavljali 15. novembra - Obnovimo gozdove
<Seniorita> »Taborniki s pobudo za obnovo slovenskih gozdov po naravni ujmi - žledolom.«
<sasa84> o pišuka dz0ny
<yang> eno dolgo cev pa precrpat vodo iz cerknice v afriko
<yang> pa dobr prodat
<idioterna> evo ga, na revezih bi rad sluzu!
<yang> ma speles v congo, tm majo dnar vojni zasluzkarji
<sasa84> pacek yang, idioterna ma prou!
<yang> nc ni zaston !
<idioterna> razn free software
<yang> ;)
<yang> free as in free beer
<yang> http://gnu.prunk.si/
<Seniorita> Index of /
<yang> velkam
<idioterna> kaj pa 'velkam' pomeni?
<zdobersek> he came, and he came well
<yang> welkam
<sasa84> lol
<yang> :)
<sasa84> zdobersek: zdobbie moj, a bi  kavico?
<zdobersek> sasa84: YES PLEASE
<sasa84> yes sir!
<idioterna> http://zombo.com/
<Seniorita> zombo
<yang> zdobersek:
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOxojQlelDM
<Seniorita> Futurama~ Coffee time! - YouTube
<Seniorita> »This video was uploaded from a mobile phone.«
<zdobersek> yes it was.
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FPgtsohaIs
<Seniorita> Coffee, beer? - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Got to love the simpsons«
<yang> heh ze hupajo
<yang> pr rampah
<yang> zdej so znova spuscene
<yang> sta tipki a in b gor za ven it
<yang> pa obvestilo zdraven za pismene
<zdobersek> in kaj lahko pismeni razberejo z obvestila?
<yang> da lahko pritisnejo a ali b za ven it
<yang> ce nimajo kartic
<yang> poveze jih do operaterja, ki jih spusti ven
<mihaweb> design fail
<mihaweb> zakaj jih kar takoj ne spusti ven? :p
<CrazyLemon> what he said
<mihaweb> :D
<CrazyLemon> diskriminirajo invalide očitno
<mihaweb> http://frikfrak.com/phonerecycle/form
<Seniorita> Recikliraj svoj telefon
<Seniorita> »FrikFrak«
<mihaweb> takšne in drugačne invalide
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek http://www.androidpolice.com/2014/11/12/flash-all-the-things-lollipop-ota-update-zip-file-roundup/
<Seniorita> [Update: Nexus 10][Flash All The Things] Lollipop Nexus OTA ZIP File Roundup
<Seniorita> »Of our many jobs here at Android Police, one is to make our readers' lives easier when we can. With that in mind, here's a roundup of every known Nexus Lol... by Shawn De Cesari in Nexus 10, Nexus 4, Nexus 5, Nexus 6, Nexus 7, Nexus 7 2013, Nexus 9«
<zdobersek> I persist in waiting.
<zdobersek> UNICORNS ARE REAL
<slax0r> ^
<zdobersek> http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2014/11/141112-unicorn-deer-slovenia-antlers-science-animals
<Seniorita> Real-Life 'Unicorn' Found; Deer Has Extremely Rare Deformity
<Seniorita> »A roe deer shot by a hunter in Slovenia has a single antler that makes it look exactly like a unicorn.«
<mihaweb> idioterna: unicorns!
<CrazyLemon> pfft.. celjan kdo drug
<yang> http://www.buzzfeed.com/chelseamarshall/dogs-who-had-no-idea-youd-be-home-so-early
<Seniorita> 17 Dogs Who Had No Idea You'd Be Home So Early
<yang> 12 !
<Seniorita> »"Weren't you supposed to be gone until 3?"«
<zdobersek> !
<dz0ny> <!!!!!! color="red">context</!!!!!!>
<idioterna> mihaweb: m?
<mihaweb> hehe
<idioterna> a
<idioterna> robot unicorn attack ftw
<mihaweb> ja
<mihaweb> Å¡e vedn ne razumem tega nginx
<mihaweb> dz0ny trdi, da mora kar vse delat pa ne :)
<idioterna> nginx ne rabs nc razumet
<idioterna> to kr vse dela
<mihaweb> idioterna: lahk pomagaš? :)
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu MATE 14.04 LTS Now Available to Download  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/VpQYLl6LRvc/ubuntu-mate-14-04-download-released
<idioterna> mihaweb: ne vem kako loh pomagam ce vse dela
<idioterna> pa lih sred dela sm
<mihaweb> idioterna: / mam preusmerjen na nodejs s proxy_pass (socket.io), /socket.io/(.*)/websocket/(.*) bi pa tud moral bit isto, ampak poslat Å¡e headerje http://nginx.com/blog/websocket-nginx/
<Seniorita> NGINX as a WebSockets Proxy - NGINX
<Seniorita> »Learn how to use NGINX act as a reverse proxy and load balancer for WebSocket applications.«
<mihaweb> če veš kak je regex za to? :)
<idioterna> regex za kaj?
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> ti rabs location section za to
<idioterna> sej mas tle
<idioterna> mihaweb: sej vse pise v tem clanku
<idioterna> mihaweb: na kasn url bos odpiral websocket connection s clienta?
<idioterna> na ws://host/socket.io/<neki>/websocket/<neki> ?
<idioterna> al narobe razumem
<mihaweb> ja
<mihaweb>  /socket.io/1/websocket/nekljuc  je zdaj
<mihaweb> ne vem pa če vedno 1 al ne
<mihaweb> zdj se sicer ne pritožuje ampak nič ne dela
<mihaweb> brez nginx pa
<mihaweb> al pa tud ne, škoda, nič ne razumem
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2409-1: QEMU vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2409-1/
<yang> nsfw http://www.papermag.com/2014/11/kim_kardashian.php
<Seniorita> Google
<yang> ta dobi 10 jurjev ce prdne
<yang> Makeup by Mario Dedivanovic
<zdobersek> where's me lollipop
<idioterna> yang vse verjame uradnim medijem
<idioterna> mihaweb: 5 min
<yang> Neighbor        V    AS MsgRcvd MsgSent   TblVer  InQ OutQ Up/Down  State/PfxRcd
<yang> 193.189.82.60   4 39792   95247   73803        0    0    0 01w6d13h     1337
<mihaweb> idioterna: zdj zgleda da dela :)
<idioterna> mihaweb: neat
<mihaweb> moram še ugotovit kako bolje identificirati računalnike,
<mihaweb> če maš minutko ti pokažem :)
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 11°C @13.11.2014 15:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 89%  oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:00:38, Kulminacija: 10:47:33, Sončni zahod: 15:34:29
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 33min 50s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 3.km  V od TOPOLÅ ICE @13/11/2014 17:04:50  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.41+N,+15.06+E
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=680239965384584&set=vb.259399457468639&type=2&theater
<CrazyLemon> ahaha
<CrazyLemon> epic :D
<Seniorita> Baby Dog Wants To Take a Nap With His... - Josh Paler Lin (DJ Paler) | Facebook
<Seniorita> »Baby Dog Wants To Take a Nap With His Baby Owner... Too Cute. - Josh Paler Lin (DJ Paler)«
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Seinabo Sey - Hard Time
<mihaweb> ta console.io je kul...
<mihaweb> kak sem lahk brez njega živel
<zdobersek> jedva
<mihaweb> zdobersek: ja sej
<mihaweb> sem prej sodelavcu pokazal, ko sem prek console.io spremenil funkcijo, ki se izvede ob pritisku na gumb.. namesto "Settings" zaslona alert("Ne bo šlo, to je Jelovica"); :p demonstriral, da nisem nič refresh browserja naredu :p
<mihaweb> lahk sprobaš v živo kaj pomaga pr bugu
<mihaweb> torej, ne samo logiranje v živo
<mihaweb> tudi patchanje v živo
<mihaweb> javascript je nevarna stvar
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ti praviš da maš e900
<CrazyLemon> na koliko imaš transmission power naštiman
<CrazyLemon> neki slab je tale wifi
<dz0ny> default
<dz0ny> ker ko sem dal več je blo slabše
<dz0ny> mhm
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa intereference mitigation
<CrazyLemon> a maš wlan auto with noise reduction
<dz0ny> vseeno je
<dz0ny> isto mi dela
<CrazyLemon> men je pa zadnje časi nekam švoh
<dz0ny> dej ga stran od em polj
<dz0ny> recmo Å¡trom podometni itd
<CrazyLemon> ma težava je ker je cca. 0.5m debel zid ravno tam kjer je internet :)
<dz0ny> hehe
<dz0ny> dimnik al star zid?
<CrazyLemon> star zid :)
<dz0ny> mmm to zna bit problem skoraj za vsak ruter
<CrazyLemon> recimo na podstrešju mi boljše lovi wifi
<CrazyLemon> kot pa v sobi
<CrazyLemon> ki je nadstropje nižje
<CrazyLemon> na napačni strani hiše imam računalnik
<CrazyLemon> čeprav je sedaj bližje routerju
<CrazyLemon> je signal slabši
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek čaki..a ti čakaš OTA za 7 ali 5 ?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.androidpolice.com/2014/11/13/flash-all-the-things-lollipop-ota-update-zip-file-roundup/      ker tukaj je že..če imaš 5ko z 84P
<Seniorita> [Update: Nexus 5] [Flash All The Things] Lollipop Nexus OTA ZIP File Roundup
<Seniorita> »Of our many jobs here at Android Police, one is to make our readers' lives easier when we can. With that in mind, here's a roundup of every known Nexus Lol... by Shawn De Cesari in Nexus 10, Nexus 4, Nexus 5, Nexus 6, Nexus 7, Nexus 7 2013, Nexus 9«
<LorD_DDooM> slax0r: !
<LorD_DDooM> slax0r: dezgra surat !
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Mafijec: RE: [rešeno] [12.04] Onemogočena nadgradnja  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42373#Comment_42373
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: oba
<upd> https://www.google.si/search?q=stop+praying+god%27s+too+busy+to+find+you+a+parking+spot&num=20&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=jBJlVMimMKGBywOXpIDIBw&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&biw=1680&bih=925#imgdii=_
<Seniorita> stop praying god's too busy to find you a parking spot - Iskanje Google
<upd> velka reklama
<sasa84> http://www.abc.net.au/science/articles/2014/11/12/4126840.htm#.VGSRLs96cCI.facebook
<Seniorita> Rosetta's comet sings a mysterious 'song' › News in Science (ABC Science)
<Seniorita> »The Rosetta mission has detected a mysterious signal coming from Comet 67P/Churyumov-Gerasimenko.«
<zdobersek> 'Your system is up to date. Last checked for update at 21:24.'
<zdobersek> 'Android version 4.4.4'
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a maš 84P build ?
<zdobersek> kako vem?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek settings -> about phone ->
<CrazyLemon> build number
<zdobersek> KTU84P
<yang> sasa84: aliens talking
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek no.. potem kmalu bo verjetno na voljo
<CrazyLemon> glede na to da je OTA image že na voljo
<CrazyLemon> a evo
<CrazyLemon> tudi za 84Q je na voljo
<zdobersek> sej je bil image ze vcerej na voljo
<CrazyLemon> torej kmalu - če boš mel srečo :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek factory
<CrazyLemon> to je OTA
<CrazyLemon> http://www.androidpolice.com/2014/11/13/flash-all-the-things-lollipop-ota-update-zip-file-roundup/
<Seniorita> [Update: Nexus 7 2013 Wi-Fi] [Flash All The Things] Lollipop Nexus OTA ZIP File Roundup
<Seniorita> »Of our many jobs here at Android Police, one is to make our readers' lives easier when we can. With that in mind, here's a roundup of every known Nexus Lol... by Shawn De Cesari in Nexus 10, Nexus 4, Nexus 5, Nexus 6, Nexus 7, Nexus 7 2013, Nexus 9«
<CrazyLemon> to daš image na "/sdcard"
<CrazyLemon> bootaš v recovey
<CrazyLemon> recovery
<CrazyLemon> pa flashas ta zip
<CrazyLemon> http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/11/13/android-4-2-build-jop40c-rolling-out-to-the-nexus-7-now-manual-download-link-available/
<Seniorita> Android 4.2 (Build JOP40C) Rolling Out To The Nexus 7 Now – Manual Download Link Available
<Seniorita> »Nexus 7 owners, it's your turn. Earlier this evening, before many countries even had access to Nexus 4 or 10 orders, Google began pushing the 4.2 (JOP40C)... by Liam Spradlin in Android OS, Jelly Bean 4.2, News, Nexus 7«
<yang> sasa84: http://batdoc.files.wordpress.com/2012/08/mars-rover-aliens.jpg
<CrazyLemon> tu imaš korake
<sasa84> loooooooooool yang
<zdobersek> https://oneplus.net/one#overview
<sasa84> yang: sicer pa jst ne kapira, zkaj bi mogl bit vesoljci pametnej kt mim...kaj pa če so bl butasti :P
<Seniorita> OnePlus One - OnePlus.net
<Seniorita> »OnePlus Tech aims to create the best Android smartphones of the market. Top components and attention to detail is what defines our products. No tradeoffs, we #NeverSettle.«
<yang> sasa84: kaj pa ce so kot v filmi "Mars attacks, pa so ze na poti k nam ?"
<zdobersek> kaj pa ce so kot v filmu MiB in so ze tu?
<yang> hehe alpa to
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: dejva nexus 5 prvo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: [rešeno] [12.04] Onemogočena nadgradnja  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42374#Comment_42374
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sej veš da to počneš na lastno odgovornost in v primeru bricka ti lahko le almighty pomaga?
<zdobersek> since when are you almighty
<sasa84> lol
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: yolo, dejva
<sasa84> zdobersek: +1
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek torej imaš zgoraj navodila.. imaš tukaj navodila
<CrazyLemon> http://forum.xda-developers.com/google-nexus-5/general/info-nexus-5-ota-help-desk-t2523217
<Seniorita> [INFO] Nexus 5 OTA Help-Desk | Google Nexus 5 | XDA Forums
<Seniorita> ».. -Nexus5.svg.png OTA Help-Desk *4.4.4 KTU84P Available* *4.4.3 KTU84M Available* If You are a rooted non-stock user I suggest you look at rootSU's threa…«
<CrazyLemon> čisto enaka..če sm prav preveril
<CrazyLemon> ker imaš 84P build pomeni da potrebuješ http://android.clients.google.com/packages/ota/google_hammerhead/c1a33561be84a8a6a7d5a4c8e3463c4db9352ce6.signed-hammerhead-LRX21O-from-KTU84P.c1a33561.zip
<CrazyLemon> tale zip
<CrazyLemon> wget it && md5sum it
<zdobersek> md5sum cekiram s cim?
<CrazyLemon> verjetno je to v linku md5sum
<CrazyLemon> just guessing
<zdobersek> mope
<zdobersek> nope
<CrazyLemon> sha1sum ?
<zdobersek> yuo
<zdobersek> yup
<CrazyLemon> great.. predvidevam da adb maš inštaliran?
<miha> adb sideload? :)
<zdobersek> nicht jetzt!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sudo apt-get install android-tools-adb :>
<CrazyLemon> vidiš kak easy bi bilo če bi le uporabljal ubuntu!
<CrazyLemon> btw.. imam 3h screen-on timea na 5.0
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e 40% baterije!!
<CrazyLemon> FCKIN VOLTA IS AMAZING! :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pkg takisto v debianu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek če bo kaj borked.. veš da je problem v debianu :)
<yang> http://www.psilon.org/media/gallery/album50/1935/pic007.jpg
<zdobersek> ko je ovaj?
<yang> malinovc
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a si flashal?
<Sky[x]> hlp
<Sky[x]> lp
<pitastrudl> lp
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: volta?
<sasa84_> oj Sky[x]
<sasa84_> oj pitastrudl
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl volta ja
<CrazyLemon> tega ni v titanium backupu :>
<zdobersek> rebooting into recovery
<pitastrudl> yo sasa84_
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon in kaj je volta?
<pitastrudl> in kaj ma veze z TB
<pitastrudl> :D
<zdobersek> sending!
<CrazyLemon> nima nobene veze
<CrazyLemon> !g project volta
<Seniorita> Google I/O 2014 - Introduction to Project Volta https://www.google.com/events/io/io14videos/64bf2234-4bcb-e311-b297-00155d5066d7
<CrazyLemon> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t626735
 * CrazyLemon izključi NFC
<zdobersek> E:footer is wrong
<sasa84_> http://i.imgur.com/w9zdlZA.jpg
<sasa84_> LOOOOOL
<zdobersek> E:signature verification failed
<zdobersek> LEEEEMMMMOOOOOOOONNNN
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek what did you do
<CrazyLemon> and why did you do it
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon težko odpiram strani na 2G, mi lahk sam poveš v parih besedah kaj je to
<LorD_DDooM> Nič niso omenili Blackberry :P :P :P
<Sky[x]> zdj je pa se mene zamikal da bi flashal :(
<pitastrudl> prosim :)
<zdobersek> zgleda sem sideloadal adt-bundle zip
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek wtf
<CrazyLemon> lej..če želiš brejkat telefon
<CrazyLemon> lahk posodim kladivo
<CrazyLemon> bl učinkovito je
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl to je v bistvu način ki se ga je gugl lotil da zmanjša porabo energije v androidu
<CrazyLemon> in je zelo učinkovit :)
<pitastrudl> me zanima kaj so spet uvedl
<pitastrudl> ker edini problem v androidu so aplikacije in njihovi wakelocki
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon, a ta volta je ze v 5.0 ?
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] jp
<miha> Brez njih pa stvari ne delajo vredu
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ja pa wakeupi so težava
<zdobersek> .gif it's happening
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/rl0FOxdz7CcxO/giphy.gif
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon greenify dobro to reši sam delno vseeno
 * dz0ny deploying hotfix to 25 servers
<pitastrudl> a ART je že stabilen v 5.0?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a si končno sideloadal tapravi zip? :)
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl jp
<zdobersek> ja
<pitastrudl> ker res upam da je, da bojo dal xposed da bo z artom deloval
<pitastrudl> sm sam enkrat za pol ure pognal art
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a spet ssl?? al kaj maš za en 0day fix :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: moj fuckup :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny to je tahujši 0day :D
<dz0ny> and its done :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek are you done???
<CrazyLemon> can you taste the lollipop???
<zdobersek> rebooting
<CrazyLemon> ajej..zdaj bo bootloop :/
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ sam je huda :)
<dz0ny> that rack
<CrazyLemon> that look that comes with that rack :)
<zdobersek> Android is upgrading ...
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<sasa84_> bravo zdobersek
<yang> gledam malo arhiv starih zabav
<yang> pa pise
<yang> DJ Umek v Svinjaku
<yang> 20.12.2002 - Svinjak, Lesce
<Sky[x]> lol
<Sky[x]> kje si pa zdj svinjak nasel
<yang> http://www.psilon.org/gallery/790/2002-12-20/svinjak-lesce/dj-umek-v-svinjaku.html
<Sky[x]> 1x sem bil notri in to je blo vse :D
<Seniorita> DJ Umek v Svinjaku (20.12.2002, Svinjak, Lesce)
<Seniorita> »PSILON Galerija 20.12.2002, Svinjak, Lesce: DJ Umek v Svinjaku - Vaš ultimativni vodič po klubskih dogodkih. Slovenija, Hrvaška, Italija, Avstrija in druge države po Evropi. Zabave in prireditve z elektronsko plesno glasbo (techno, house, trance, drum and bass, rave... ), novice, blogi, nagradne igre, fotografije in filmi. Le klik vas loči od zabavnih vsebin.«
<sasa84_> svinjak wtf
<yang> ma gledam po temu portalu, imajo slike vseh starih zabav
<Sky[x]> yang, si bil v svinjaku ? :D
<yang> ne
<yang> :)
<Sky[x]> aja
<sasa84_> yang bejbe gleda :P
<zdobersek> hvala sasa84_
<zdobersek> in hvala CrazyLemon
<sasa84_> o/
<yang> sasa84_: drugacna moda je bla vcasih na zabavah :)
<sasa84_> aha
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lollipop iz najs rite?
<CrazyLemon> sam Å¡koda ker ni ambient displaya
<yang> ni dogodkov iz 90-ih let
<zdobersek> meeh
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj meh
<dz0ny> sasa84_: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yEFdW5RYfw
<sasa84_> :\
<sasa84_> bogi ljudje dz0ny
<dz0ny> jp
<zdobersek> nara megamix
<CrazyLemon> zakaj mi gps test ne locka glonass satelitov
<CrazyLemon> any idea?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: pejd ven :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne rabim.. že zdaj jih je cca. 18 vidnih
<CrazyLemon> od tega 8 lockanih..ampak vsi GPS
<CrazyLemon> 7 glonassovih pa noče lockat
<CrazyLemon> čeprav je dobr signal
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj tebi pravi gps test? :)
<zdobersek> nimam cajta
<zdobersek> VPN rihtam
<CrazyLemon> or are you too busy playing with your lollipop :>
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon si probal AGPS potegnit
<CrazyLemon> agps je bil najprej updejted..pol ko ni bilo sprememb sm ga pa cleareal :)
<pitastrudl> ja ga pa Å¡e enkrat dej ane
<pitastrudl> pa vkluč wifi, če je kak wifi ap zraven, bo pomagalo
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/Screenshot_2014-11-13-23-26-23.png
#ubuntu-si 2014-11-14
<napsy_> mam 1 invite za google inbox .. rabi kdo?
<pitastrudl> sm dubu invajt pa sm ga sam enkrat odpru
<dz0ny> men je nov gmail kr kul
<dz0ny> inbox pa neuporaben ker ne podpira drugih domen
<pitastrudl> aha
<zdobersek> gmail je tko ... k da se je Google usedu na ves tvoj mail
<pitastrudl> kao neki ful dobr z organiziranjem pa to
<dz0ny> zdobersek: gmail for android
<dz0ny> ....
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ... ayup
<pitastrudl> slišal sem da je xubuntu dost boljši od navadnega
<pitastrudl> koliko je res to? :D
<zdobersek> 10%!
<dz0ny> bottom line, jaz sem bolj produktiven z unity kot pa vsemi win kloni
<dz0ny> aka start button + app handler bar
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> kaj xubuntu ma gnome al kaj
<pitastrudl> k baje dost hitrej dela k unity
<idioterna> dz0ny: ce misls kde pol ti morm povedat da js v zivljenju se nism kliknu na start button v kde panelu :)
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuu miške, lepo in dobro jutro! :)
<zdobersek> sasa84: !
<sasa84> jeeeej zdobersek
<sasa84> *high five*
<sasa84> o/
<zdobersek> *high five right back at you*
<zdobersek> \o
<pitastrudl> jutro
<sasa84> juhu pitastrudl
<pitastrudl> jutro
<sasa84> oo miha miholca :D
<miha> Sasa <3
<sasa84_> abuuuu
<sasa84_> :D
<pitastrudl> wb
<pitastrudl> če nism loginan kot root na vpsu pa hočm it v nek dir pa mi izpiše permission denided, kak se cdjam notr?
<Sky[x]> sudo su -
<Sky[x]> da se prijavis kot root ?
<pitastrudl> aha ok dela
<pitastrudl> hvala
<miha> Hn
<pitastrudl> kaka ideja kaj  ta error pomeni, ker nevem ali je narobe kaj pri meni al v pluginu http://pastebin.com/76eHhXZc
<Seniorita> /home/strudl/quassel-push/node_modules/libquassel/lib/libquassel.js:582 - Pastebin.com
<Sky[x]> nope
<pitastrudl> probavam usposbit plugin da povežem pushbullet z quasselcore za highlite
<Sky[x]> kaj je to sploh nodejs ?
<pitastrudl> nevem, neka platforma kokr sm prebrau
<pitastrudl> tole probavam https://github.com/Zren/quassel-push
<Seniorita> Zren/quassel-push · GitHub
<Seniorita> »Contribute to quassel-push development by creating an account on GitHub.«
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: neki je broken abi
<dz0ny> aka plugin ne dela
<pitastrudl> aha ok
<pitastrudl> hvala
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: a webhooke ti podpira ta core
<dz0ny> k je api čist simpl
<dz0ny> https://docs.pushbullet.com/http/
<dz0ny> un čist preveč komplicira
<pitastrudl> aja
<pitastrudl> nebi vedu veš
<pitastrudl> mu bom omenil, hvala
<CrazyLemon> 4h SOT pa Å¡e 22% na voljo !!
<pitastrudl> najs
<pitastrudl> a maš wifi/data skos on
<CrazyLemon> ne :)
<dz0ny> SOT?
<zdobersek> glavno, da lahko vkljucim flashlight
<idioterna> i'm so glad you spelled that right
<pitastrudl> dz0ny: screen on time
<CrazyLemon> lol
<zdobersek> idioterna: flushlight?
<pitastrudl> fleshlight
<zdobersek> .gif vw oh snap
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/10J6O7CpUQwddC/giphy.gif
<sasa84_> o CrazyLemon, pikec
<CrazyLemon> o sasa84_ :)
<pitastrudl> .gif counter strike
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/RNxjn7SOzyNi0/giphy.gif
<pitastrudl> rekt
<pitastrudl> rekt
<pitastrudl> .gif counter strike
<pitastrudl> ops
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/RNxjn7SOzyNi0/giphy.gif
<pitastrudl> ahh istga je dal
<pitastrudl> .gif counter strike global offensive
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/Z8txMao4dCfrq/giphy.gif
<pitastrudl> lolwut
<pitastrudl> .gif one piece
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/M6pUH1mQuhrQA/giphy.gif
<sasa84_> IF INTERNET EXPLORER IS BRAVE ENOUGH TO ASK TO BE YOUR DEFAULT BROWSER, THEN YOURE BRAVE ENOUGH TO ASK THAT GIRL OUT
<sasa84_> LOL
<zdobersek> sasa84_: SASA
<zdobersek> DO YOU WANNA HAVE COFFEE
<sasa84_> jaaaaaaaaa
<sasa84_> jump jump
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PKFBIyQhiQ
<Seniorita> "Jog Strap" Commercial - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Jimmy shows a commercial for an unusual product that answers the question, "Where do I put my beverage while I'm jogging?" Subscribe NOW to The Tonight Show ...«
<sasa84_> kul CrazyLemon :P
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-y48XfZm0M
<Seniorita> Wanna Spritz? - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Jimmy and Drew used to work in a mall giving out perfume samples to customers, but it didn't go too well. Subscribe NOW to The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fa...«
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ old :p
<sasa84_> na-ah
<CrazyLemon> pa sasa84_ ..tisto je tudi zate, ker rada tečeš pa nimaš kam dat vode :P
<sasa84_> jst jo mam doma la pa v avtu :P
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti bo avto če greš teč?!?1? :/
<CrazyLemon> sej sm vedu da je vse hoax
<sasa84_> lohk grem kam druga laufat :P
<sasa84_> dj CrazyLemon, ne bluzi, k bom pokliala zdobersek, da ti spraši tazadno!
<CrazyLemon> mhm..al pa v bistvu ves čas kruzaš ~4-5km/h z avtom
<sasa84_> pffff, to reče tip, k se z avtom voz 40 in nabija fejk podatke glede bajkanja na endomondu :P
<CrazyLemon> i learned from the best :>
<idioterna> zdobersek: ja, flush
<zdobersek> ja
<zdobersek> pitastrudl: ^
<pitastrudl> a
<pitastrudl> a spet bicikl debata
<pitastrudl> haha :D
<idioterna> pitastrudl: ka bos ti
<idioterna> sevede bicikl debata
<pitastrudl> js? nč ne bom :D kaj pa bi
<idioterna> ja strudl i guess
<pitastrudl> bom rajš pita , bl sede dons
<upd> butast microsoft kaj odpira kodo .net naj jo raje pobriše
<zdobersek> ^ that guy gets it
<yang> Novi Trisquel - https://trisquel.info/en/trisquel-70-lts-belenos
<idioterna> upd: a ti si java fan
<upd> ne
<zdobersek> javascript?
<upd> ne
<upd> i hate java
<Sky[x]> javascript meetup je v pondelk ob 19h v poligonu mislim da
<idioterna> upd: v cem bi pa pol delal?
<upd> odvisno kaj
<dz0ny> perl?
<yang> https://trisquel.info/en/wiki/migrate-ubuntu-trisquel-without-reinstalling Migrate from Ubuntu to Trisquel without reinstalling
<upd> fora je da je .net prišel 10 let prepozno, glede na to kolk časa sem porabil v .net in bil omejen, in moral stvari delat v mono in se zajebavat, sicer pa nisem ničesar fan, če rabim win app je .net, če je win/linux qt-c++, če je kak simpl linux cli je C pa še gtk+ če je gui
<napsy_> but but
<napsy_> kaj pa java?
<upd> pa python seveda ta parsanje datotek k je simpl
<upd> java nisem nikol programiral
<upd> mogoče 1x ene 20 vrstic
<zdobersek> Go?
<zdobersek> Rust?
<zdobersek> 2014 je, mona
<upd> ne
<napsy_> rust mi je zanimiv
<napsy_> sam se mi se ne zdi za nek resen development
<napsy_> se se pravc razvija
<upd> te novejši, programiski jeziki ki naj bi bili enostavnejši, se na koncu ko rabiš dejansko neko kompleksno funkcijo pa performance, izkažejo za polom
<napsy_> niti ne
<napsy_> we've come a long way :)
<dz0ny> well python ma se vedno gil
<upd> seveda, v C ju veš kako bo šel int v char, ko pa daš v c# .tostring pa nimaš pojma a bo delal al ne
<napsy_> ker ne poznas dobr jezika
<upd> in si lazy pa povsod nabiješ tostring na koncu se pa začne sesuvat
<napsy_> ah tako gre :)
<upd> sej zato je bolše da te stvari sam spišeš kot pa da uporabiš tiste ki že obstajajo, po možnosti še vidit ne moreš kako deluje v odzadju
<napsy_> noja
<napsy_> tiste stvari ki so spisane so preverjene bol ali man
<napsy_> ti bos pa vedno suboptimalno pa poln bugov pisu
<napsy_> :)
<upd> sej ne bi Å¡el pisat, 100 vrstic ampak enostavne stvari
<napsy_> zakaj bi ce je ze spisan?
<napsy_> razn ce mas prevc casa oz. si hoces ure nabijat :)
<upd> ker hočem vedit kako deluje vsaka vrstica
<napsy_> zgleda da si kompliciras zivljenje :)
<napsy_> js vedno poiscem ce je ze kj pametnega po netu
<upd> string i = int.toString(); mi pa nič ne pove :)
<napsy_> kok ti nic ne pove?
<napsy_> a ni streight forward?
<napsy_> ce hoces vedet kok se preparsa v string bo s sel gledat dokumentacijo
<napsy_> ce je kokr tolk dobr library jo mora met
<napsy_> sploh pa, to so banalne reci
<napsy_> za kak sha256 bos tut sel lastno implementacijo delat
<napsy_> al pa kak image decoding?
<upd> seveda da ne
<napsy_> zakaj pa ne?
<upd> kot si rekel, bi bilo več napak, kot pa če uporabim že obstoječo
<napsy_> jup
<napsy_> tostring pa je itak tolk banalna rec
<napsy_> da magar ze uporabis napisano
<napsy_> tak da ce zaupas sla256 implementaciji, pol bi tut lahka tostring :)
<napsy_> sha256*
<upd> dokler vidim kodo, kako deluje je ok
<napsy_> zanimivo
<upd> pa ta go gledam, ne vem testStream := RepeatByte('a') kaj so hotli doseči z :=
<napsy_> za go?
<upd> da
<napsy_> pomen da deklarira nov variable
<napsy_> syntactic sugar
<napsy_> namest var ...
<upd> mja to me jezi, pa ko dat, err := ioutil.ReadFile("/tmp/dat") ni nikjer a je dat int bool string al kaj :)
<napsy_> zato pa obstaja dokumentacija
<napsy_> ki jo tako ali tako moras prebrat
<CrazyLemon> http://vimeo.com/111602832
<Seniorita> Game of War - Decisions on Vimeo
<upd> ko vidim take stvari me mine da bi sploh karkoli začel brat
<napsy_> :)
<napsy_> ni dovol brat, more se kj lotit spisat
<napsy_> isto kot da bi skos bral o seksu pa trdil kok je bedn pa krneki
<upd> http://golang.org/pkg/io/ioutil/#ReadFile nič ne razumem
<Seniorita> ioutil - The Go Programming Language
<napsy_> kaj je za nerazumet?
<napsy_> ne razumes vrjetn ker ne poznas jezika
<upd> mja je res
<napsy_> ze 2 leti delam v go-ju za produkcijo
<napsy_> pa mi je top
<napsy_> ma neke svoje quirke sam ok se da prezivet
<napsy_> rust ne poznam tolk dobr, zgleda pa tut kr zanimiv
<napsy_> progami v go-ju zlo redko crashnejo
<napsy_> se takrat ko, se da lepo pohandlat
<upd> hehe ql, jaz bom kar na c++ ostal trenutno :)
<napsy_> zanimiva izbira :)
<upd> ja sej skupaj z qt, je zaveda precej lažja maš QVector QList smart pointerje QPoint itd
<upd> QPointer*
<napsy_> ta qt
<napsy_> mal abusajo c
<napsy_> c++
<upd> mja, tud v string gre simpl QString::number(ohclUnderMouse.open, 'f', 8)
<napsy_> grozn :)
<upd> kako bi pa v go pretvoril double v string z 8 decimalkami ?
<napsy_> val := strconv.FormatFloat(fVal, "%f", 8, 64);
<napsy_> neki podobnega
<napsy_> seveda
<napsy_> http://golang.org/pkg/strconv/#FormatFloat
<Seniorita> strconv - The Go Programming Language
<napsy_> rtfm :)
<upd> no sej :) konc koncev so zadeve povsod več al manj podobne
<napsy_> sintaksa se razlikuje
<napsy_> men je tist :: blazn grd
<upd> men je bil tud na začetku pa sem se navadil pa mi je ql, mi je pa := grdo
<upd> sam Å¡e :=> manka
<napsy_> je neki podobnega
<napsy_> val <- myChan
<napsy_> precej uporabna rec
<upd> hm
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kok niso tebe poklical? http://www.siol.net/scena/estrada/svet_slavnih/2014/11/za_kate_upton_se_je_boril_slovenec.aspx
<Seniorita> Za Kate Upton se je boril Slovenec (video) | Svet slavnih - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Dočakali smo napovednik za računalniško igro Game of War: Fire Age, ki so jo med drugim z zvezdnico Kate Upton na čelu snemali tudi v Sloveniji, v njem pa so zaigrali tudi slovenski statisti.«
<idioterna> scena/estrada
<idioterna> i've seen enough.
<zdobersek> OH I'M SORRY ST. ERNA
<idioterna> you better be.
<yang> zdej se boste lahko virtualno igrali z njo v igricah
<idioterna> why?
<yang> nis prebral clanka
<idioterna> hvala bogu
<idioterna> zdaj bi bil ze bistveno bolj neumen, ce bi ga
<yang> ali nuca komu 10 EUR AMAZON GERMANY VOUCHER CODE ? /msg
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ma ta marčetič je seronja.. vštulu se not and it should have been me
<CrazyLemon> zato sem se unsubscribeal na njegov yt kanal
<yang> CrazyLemon: a nimate dost drugih prebarvanih blondink na obali ?
<CrazyLemon> yang sam ena je kate upton
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ma kaj bi ti, mona
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: LibreOffice 4.3.4 Released With 60 Bug Fixes, v4.4 Shaping Up Nicely  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/1f3vK-gokvs/libreoffice-4-3-4-arrives-bundle-bug-fixes
<yang> you wanna be a millionaire fiancee huh ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ubil umaja..kaj le?!?!
<zdobersek> takle bi reagiral, ko bi ti sepetala http://media3.giphy.com/media/hIjRJtvi1E8ta/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> zmaja*
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: a si zihr?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ne :)
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: men se zdi dost common ime da bi jih znal bit precej
<CrazyLemon> odds are against me
<CrazyLemon> glede na to da imam na fejsbuku enga tipa z identičnim imenom in priimkom :)
<idioterna> sm pa mislu da bos reku
<idioterna> boobs are against you
<CrazyLemon> i wish ;)
<CrazyLemon> :D
<yang> CrazyLemon: najprej bi se mogu losat unga zarocenca njenga, ce te ne bi z bejzbolskim kijem pregnal
<idioterna> yang: ti se pa ne spoznas na primorce kej dost ne
<CrazyLemon> yang zakaj? sej nimam nič proti njemu
<CrazyLemon> mene on sploh ne moti
<yang> idioterna: zgleda da radi v tuje zelje hodjo ja
<CrazyLemon> nope..
 * CrazyLemon just wants to play with them boobs
<CrazyLemon> on naj jo kr poroči
<idioterna> yang: men se to ne zdi hoja v zelje
<idioterna> yang: sej se zenska lahko sama odloci
<CrazyLemon> exactly
<yang> CrazyLemon: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ta7KAc0LRf0
<Seniorita> The Simpsons - Homer Sees Mindy in Lift - YouTube
<Seniorita> »One of Homer's funniest moments!«
<idioterna> tadaa
<idioterna> http://bou.si/rest/baron.html
<idioterna> sm naredu page za svoj game
<napsy_> retro
<zdobersek> verjetno bos rabu ksno reklamo narest
<idioterna> ja sej tut game je zlo retro
<idioterna> ma kasno reklamo
<idioterna> kickstarter
<idioterna> pa $7M stretch goal za guided missiles
<zdobersek> limun loh pomaga
<yang> glej, da kate najames za promocijo
<idioterna> kate?
<yang> alpa mindy
<idioterna> tiste karatejske muve?
<idioterna> aja zenske
<idioterna> eh
<idioterna> to je letalska simulacija
<idioterna> ce bi bla hanna reitsch se ziva bi njo loh
<yang> hehe
<mihaweb> matr, kak bi dobu session cookie iz node.js express, ko ga ustvari
<mihaweb> razn če tam ne naredim še http clienta / ali v nginx
<mihaweb> iz request znam brat
<mihaweb> sam... če ga klient ne shrani, ga ne bo tam
<dz0ny> em what
<dz0ny> sej ga nginx pošje clientu
<dz0ny> btw websocketi ne pozanjo cookiejv
<dz0ny> moraš pki or session key
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYNPtDbykp0
<Seniorita> Simpsons ALS Ice Bucket Challenge | THE SIMPSONS | ANIMATION on FOX - YouTube
<Seniorita> »If you loved the Homer Shake... Subscribe now for more The Simpsons clips: http://fox.tv/SubscribeAnimationDomination Like The Simpsons on Facebook: http://f...«
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 12°C @14.11.2014 16:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 85%  oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:02:04, Kulminacija: 10:47:43, Sončni zahod: 15:33:22
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 31min 18s, Luna je v ščipu
<mihaweb> dz0ny: ta console.io nastavi cookie, jst bi pa rad iz shranjene kopije klicu
<mihaweb> torej mam cookie iz drugega origina
<mihaweb> in na safari mi to ne dela
<mihaweb> http://pastie.org/9719220 kaj takega mi je všeč, če klient pošlje cookie nazaj
<Seniorita> Private Paste - Pastie
<mihaweb> sam če mi ga ne pa je jeba
<mihaweb> zakaj ta https://github.com/expressjs/session   nima nikjer da bi dobu dejanski cookie
<Seniorita> expressjs/session · GitHub
<Seniorita> »Simple session middleware for Express«
<idioterna> evo yang
<idioterna> da bos spoznal primorce ce jih bos kdaj vidu
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hx197Qh5hJU
<Seniorita> Liter vina. - YouTube
<Seniorita> »http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0056591/«
<yang> ni glih primorski dialekt ampak ok :)
<idioterna> ni?
<idioterna> kasn pa je
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 11°C @14.11.2014 19:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 88%  oblačno rahlo dežuje
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:02:04, Kulminacija: 10:47:43, Sončni zahod: 15:33:22
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 31min 18s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> .vreme kp
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 13.6°C @14.11.2014 19:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 84% Veter: jugovzhodnik 1.5 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:03:56, Kulminacija: 10:50:53, Sončni zahod: 15:37:50
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 33min 53s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> guardians of galaxy.. kr v redu film
<CrazyLemon> +the
<upd> lucy je tud za pogledat
<miha> Crazy si vidu smo zbral ves kes za ebolo
<miha> Hvala
<CrazyLemon> miha me veseli...upam da te pozdravijo čimprej :>
<miha> Zame je že prepozno
<CrazyLemon> miha ma ti potrebuješ mal sasa84 ob sebi.. pa bi bil prava cvetka :>
<CrazyLemon> sam ne vem čemu se oba delata hard to get
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: a si matchmaker po novem? :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: sicer sem pa miha rekla, d nej se kej na kofetu oglas, k hod mim... pa nč
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jah če se vidva ne zganeta.. nekdo mora
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 madona a si baba al kaj.. čist nič ne razumeš moških
<sasa84> tnx CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> moraš mal silit vanj
<CrazyLemon> da vidi da si 'real deal' :D
<sasa84> sej sem, sam več kt tolk pa spet ne morm a ne
<sasa84> sam bla žee sama seb dosadna :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 oo lahko lahko
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: sej po fbju pa skoz neki klika pa tko
<CrazyLemon> ko si sama sebi dosadna si zanj kjut..ker mu to veliko pomeni ker mu nameniš toliko pozornosti
<sasa84> čak, mu bom kšn komad dala na fb
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 vem vem.. mogoče pa ti moraš na kofe k njemu ? :)
<sasa84> maš kšn predlog? first cut is the deepest?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 čaki da pregledam youtube history
<CrazyLemon> zihr bom kaj najdu
<sasa84> uuu duffy
<sasa84> i'm begging you for mercy, what won't you release meeee
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: na yt history ma sam p0rn pa b00bs pa take :\
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne..to zbrišem
<CrazyLemon> da ne bi otroci pol k se igrajo z mobitelom kaj preveč kliknili
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: a ti maš mojo cifro? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne :)
<sasa84> lohk bi jo kdaj miha tko poturil a ne... kao ups sorči, tole je od sasa84
<CrazyLemon> mislim..mel sm jo
<CrazyLemon> sam nimam več
<sasa84> :o
<miha> Sasa vidim na fb da piše da si v zvezi
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: ker je miha iz celja, mogoče posluša mi2
<miha> Kaj zdaj to
<sasa84> tko d "čista jeba" bi mu mogoče sedu :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 am.. a ni on zdaj nekje na notranjskem ?
<miha> Sasa seveda mi2. Čista jeba mi pa ni všeč
<sasa84> cerkljansko :P
<sasa84> miha: a zdej bi pa ti nek vrtu, k sm v vezi al kaj?
<miha> !g cakal sem te kot kreten youtube
<Seniorita> Mi2 - Cakal sn te ko kreten - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WJH6YElQI0
<sasa84> :D
<miha> Sasa gledam profile kaj piše
<miha> !g Å¡tajersko nebo youtube
<Seniorita> Mi2 - Å tajersko nebo - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8kIIVF7z9Y
<sasa84> ooo Å¡tajersko nebo
<sasa84> men je pa všeč odhajaš pa sladka kot med
<sasa84> <3
<sasa84> fuuul dobra komada
<miha> !g najrajsi sem pa s teboj pil
<Seniorita> Najrajši sn pa s teboj pil - Mi2 http://www.mi2.si/Besedila/Album_leta/stebojpil.html
<sasa84> miha: kaj si pil, kaaaaaj?
<sasa84> izogibaš se me :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 evo..začneš na easy https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNpeK7sDLzE
<Seniorita> Gabrielle Aplin - The Power of Love - YouTube
<Seniorita> »English Rain EP out now in the US/CA: http://smarturl.it/englishrainep English Rain: http://smarturl.it/EnglishRain My debut album English rain is out now. C...«
<sasa84> zdej sem pa zasedena :P
<miha> Pravilno
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PaKr9gWqwl4
<Seniorita> Paloma Faith - Only Love Can Hurt Like This (Official Video) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »'Only Love Can Hurt Like This' is out now! Pre- order 'A Perfect Contradiction - Outsiders' Edition’ -http://smarturl.it/OutsidersiTunesD The new edition of ...«
<sasa84> <3
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 potem stopnjuješ pač.. mal bl z https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-gyZ35074k
<Seniorita> Zedd - Stay The Night ft. Hayley Williams - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Limited Time Sale at iTunes: http://smarturl.it/Clarity ($7.99) http://smarturl.it/ClarityDeluxe ($9.99) iTunes: http://smarturl.it/ClarityDeluxe Target CD: ...«
<sasa84> pa od alicie keys girl on fire :P
<miha> Me hočeta prestrašiti
<zdobersek> BU
<sasa84> juhuuu zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> potem pa nadaljuješ z neodločnim pristopom.. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRB_8PiwThU
<Seniorita> ČEDAHUČI - Če hočeš, grem - YouTube
<Seniorita> »* Produkcijska hiša Had, 2013 *** Skupina Čedahuči http://www.cedahuci.com Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Cedahuci Avtor glasbe in besedila: Blaž Učakar ...«
<sasa84> pol lily allen fuck you
<miha> Že bolje
<sasa84> pol kšn rnb/soul z besedami i'm sorry4
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne.. pol pa ga pa presenetiš.. nekaj česar ne bi pričakoval
<miha> !g jeff mills bells youtube
<Seniorita> Jeff Mills - The Bells - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KevUFO2moZI
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qz66Iqy3o8
<Seniorita> Trkaj - Midas - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Beat: Damjan Jovič Aranžma: Damjan Jovič Tekst: Rok Terkaj - Trkaj«
<miha> Kaj bolj veselega
<CrazyLemon> aja..to je dejansko midas
<CrazyLemon> mislu sm da je midaš
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> pozabi :P
<CrazyLemon> aaa
<CrazyLemon> "pazi kaj želiš si, ker to se lahko uresniči"
<CrazyLemon> v redu bo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> lol
<miha> Ja kar povej to sasi naj pazi
<CrazyLemon> torej miha ..stop being such a pussy pa pelji punco na kavo
<sasa84> miha: mal si pozen :\•
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 WTF?
<sasa84> kok sm pa jst pikco nrdila?
<CrazyLemon> kaj je zdaj pozen?
<sasa84> sorči :\
<sasa84> do avgusta sem čakala...ni ga blo :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 WTF! čemu sem js iskal komade??
<miha> Haha
<CrazyLemon> mislim F U :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: pazi kaj si želiš :P
<miha> Sasa jaz ti želim srečo.
<sasa84> miha: zdej pa nehi bit patetičen :)
<miha> V troje z jezusom
<CrazyLemon> zakaj patetičen..a misliš da ni iskren ? :)
<miha> :)
<sasa84> đizs krajst miha
<anny> cer
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ma ni treba pazit.. tist kar želiš se ponavadi ne uresniči :)
<sasa84> elow anči
<CrazyLemon> buhdej anny
<anny> kaj je miha kriv?
<sasa84> pozn je, zamuja
<CrazyLemon> anny mah..saša komplicira
<CrazyLemon> babe k babe
<sasa84> lol
<anny> okeeej...soočenje moških in ženskih mnenj
<sasa84> anny: sam povedala sem, da je miha mal pozen, d bi z mano hodu :P
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> kero je moje mnenje?
<idioterna> zensko al mosko?
<anny> nje vem
<anny> vidim kar precej gospa starejših od svojih partnerjev
<CrazyLemon> sam nehaj.. nisi se dovolj potrudila in zdaj ga obtožuješ da je vsega on kriv
<miha> Sasa vem. Crazy ne gleda facebook
<CrazyLemon> miha nič nisi kriv! čisto nič! :)
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> sej ni :)
<miha> Tud sasa ni kriva
<miha> Pač ji je drugi ukradel srce
<idioterna> js sploh ne vem o cem se pogovarjate
<CrazyLemon> miha ne glumi zdaj dzentlmena..prepozno je.. kriva je pa konc
<sasa84> idioterna: tud jst komej sledim :P
<miha> Saj je log
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: jst sm stara Å¡ola, deci nej bodo deci :P
<miha> Prestudirajte
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 mah pussy si..zavajaš brezveze
<CrazyLemon> bogi miha
<miha> Sasa: tiča vun?
<idioterna> sasa84: taprau dec pa taprava baba je isti clovk.
<sasa84> +1 idioterna
<CrazyLemon> idioterna a tko kot tist/a..andreja pejič al kaj je ?
<idioterna> mozn, dunno
<idioterna> js nism pravi moski k ne gledam fuzbala
<anny> o_O
<idioterna> suni pa ne prava zenska, k ne uporablja makeupa
<idioterna> anny: tko so mi povedal, js se na te reci ne spoznam.
<anny> tudi jaz ne uporabljam makeupa
<anny> in gledam fuzbal....
<idioterna> a fuzbal gledas?
<idioterna> pol se pa ne pogovarjam vec stabo, gdor fuzbal gleda je neumn!
 * sasa84 dvigne roko 
<idioterna> no sej po en stran je pa dobr
<idioterna> bi blo smesn ce bi bli vsi taki elitisti, da nebi niti fuzbala hotl gledat.
<idioterna> a bi bla to pol sploh se elita?
<miha> Jaz razumem zakaj ženske gledajo fuzbal
<idioterna> kako zenske, ce ne uporablajo makeupa
 * anny dvigne obe roki
<idioterna> cist sm ze zmeden.
<idioterna> hm
<miha> Zakaj bi ga pa jaz pa ne. Odbojka je kaj ta videti
<anny> definiraj elito
<idioterna> zihr na petrolu prodajajo une
<idioterna> mens health pa cosmo
<idioterna> bom laufu iskat, da se mal izobrazim
<idioterna> anny: ljudje z vecjim ali enako velikim egom kot jaz
<anny> ne cosmota pokazat svoji dragi, če nočeš neprijetnosti v zakonskih dolžnostih
<anny> samo egom?
<anny> si kdaj poslušal debate med brezdomci?
<idioterna> sem, ampak
<idioterna> ne vem kere mislis
<anny> 90% časa se grejo, samo kdo ima večjega....
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> hja
<anny> katerekoli
<anny> tiste na prešercu ali bavarcu
<idioterna> sej sm ugotovu da velikost je kr pomembna
<anny> možganov
<idioterna> no js nebi reku mozganov
<idioterna> k je se lobanja prej na sreco
<idioterna> ampak ce bi bil jaz ene 15 centi nizji, bi mel bistveno manj obtolceno glavo
<idioterna> sm poslusu ze brezdomce o spolnosti, sam niso o velikosti govoril
<idioterna> bl o prednostih in slabostih prostitutk v odnosu do dveh klosark, k tut vcasih kej zastonj nardita
<anny> pač pa p tem, kako so naj naj
<idioterna> ma niso se neki ful hvalil
<idioterna> ceprov ce bi se bi jih verjetn opozoru
<idioterna> da majo verjetno hud confirmation bias
<idioterna> jsm se ze odpovedu sanjam o tem da bi lahko objektivno ocenil svoje sposobnosti glede spolnosti
<miha> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/culturevideo/filmvideo/cinema-trailers/11229885/50-Shades-of-Grey-trailer-a-second-look-at-Christian-Grey.html :)
<Seniorita> Video: Fifty Shades of Grey trailer: a second look at Christian Grey - Telegraph
<Seniorita> »A new full-length trailer for Fifty Shades of Grey reveals more of Jamie Dornan and Dakota Johnson's erotic drama«
<idioterna> bi moral met velik prevelike vzorce, da bi slo brez precej zoprnih tveganj.
<anny> brez napak vzorčenja
<idioterna> ja pa se to je problem ja
<anny> ženske smo tu v prednosti
<idioterna> ce noces napak moras poskrbet da so enakovredno zastopane partnerke ki so ti vsec in partnerke ki ti niso
<idioterna> kaksni prednosti?
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> pri vzorcenju mislis?
<idioterna> ne, po moje niste
<anny> in pri tistih, ki ti niso, se ujameš v kavelj 22
<anny> ker določene telesne funkcije ne delujejo brez viagre
<anny> mislim, da lažje ocenimo
<idioterna> ocenite kaj?
<idioterna> a kvaliteto?
<idioterna> to vsekakor, problem vzorcenja pa ostane
<idioterna> tezko ugotovite, koliko so kvalitetni tisti, ki so dovolj zadovoljni s trenutno partnerko, ker se ne pustijo testirat
<anny> idioterna...vsak moški se pusti testirat
<idioterna> mozno, js sm ze povedu da nism tko da
<idioterna> tezko recem
<idioterna> js se se nism pustil, pa partnerka tut pravi da ne
<idioterna> pa mislm da si trenutno se lahko verjameva na besedo :)
<anny> dopuščam odstopanje 10%
<anny> 90% bi jih padlo kot snop
<anny> miha, ta dva v trailerju statoliko seksapilna kot rižev kreker :)
<miha> Anny obljubljal so porn. Kje je porn?
<miha> Tole je dolgčas
<anny> raje ostanem pri Anais Nin in Henriju Millerju
<anny> ni kemije
<idioterna> anny: v to ne dvomim
<idioterna> anny: saj zato pa pravim, da imate obsezen longtail, ampak odrezete pa ravno spico.
<miha> Sasa <3
<anny> logična posledica evolucije
<anny> miha, če hočeš (izobraževalni) porn, ti lahko katerega priporočim
<idioterna> skratka, ce ima lastnik penisa kaj statisticnega samospostovanja, lahko vedno trdi, da so zvesti moski najboljsi v postelji, pa je to zelo tezko ovreci
<idioterna> seveda mu to nic ne pomaga, ker je breme dokazovanja na njem
<idioterna> dokazovanje pa z ohranjanjem zvestobe celo teoreticno nemogoce
<idioterna> kaj sele prakticno
<anny> to je res
<idioterna> no, jaz v resnici nisem pristas monogamije
<anny> ampak najprej vprašam, če so šli otroci spat, ker so se vžgale nekam soparne debate?
<idioterna> samo vsec mi je sproscenost, ki izvira iz zaupanja partnerjev, ki se dobro poznajo
<idioterna> skoda, k nismo v komunah, tam bi bilo eksperimentiranje enostavnejse.
<anny> najbolj dolgočasen sex med dvema močno povezanima je bolši od tehnično dovršenega med dvema ki nimata te povezave
<anny> kakšna pa je tvoja ideja experimenta v komuni?
<miha> Anny ni treba glede porna čist dovolj izobražen
<anny> miha, dobro je poznati osnove in še kaj več od osnov
<idioterna> anny: ja pravilen dvojno-slepi preizkus
<miha> Osnove česa
<anny> zgleduj se po idioterni - začni z anatomijo
<idioterna> anny: to je edini nacin, da dejansko lahko nadziras dejavnike, ki lahko vplivajo
<idioterna> pa ne ves, ce vplivajo
<miha> Če ne trofim prave luknje bo že povedala.
<idioterna> ne sme, k bi jo lahko po glasu spoznal, pa bi se ti prec milo storilo
<anny> no, miha, lahko pove na policijski postaji
<idioterna> ne, to mora bit pravilno izvedeno
<anny> tudi
<idioterna> nism se se tolk ukvarjal s tem
<anny> razmišljam, kako bi izvedel dvojni slepi test
<miha> Lahko ce želi seveda
<idioterna> mi je bil ze tist odnos v MRI masini dost fascinanten
<idioterna> takrat sem sele razumel tiste zenske, ki se jim zdi obsedenost z velikostjo penisov absurdna
<anny> :)
<anny> je na yt kakšen posnetek?
<idioterna> mislm da je ja
<anny> je je!
<anny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1J4Mfj_W9sY
<Seniorita> Amazing MRI scan video captures couple having sex (2014) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Have you ever wondered what sex would look like captured on an MRI scan? No? Neither had we, but you're about to find out anyway.«
<CrazyLemon> a zdaj bomo pa Å¡e porn gledali na ubuntu-si al kaj?!?!
<upd> lol.
<anny> Krejzi, glej in se uči
<idioterna> mislm da je nekje en proper video
<idioterna> tak k se vidjo parametri od masine
<anny> tu so g33ki s precejšnjim pomanjkanjem izkušen
<idioterna> tko da lahko za vsak frame zmeris dimenzije
<dz0ny> hudo https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCSmROshIsQ&list=UU-FQUIVQ-bZiefzBiQAa8Fw&index=1
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ^^
<idioterna> js mam dva kolega k sta uporabljala izdelke za povecanje penisa, pa sta oba nasla ogromno razlogov za to da se motim
<CrazyLemon> anny ne vem zakaj sklepaš da potrebujem lekcijo :)
<idioterna> vkljucno s tem, da "je zenska na posnetku premejhna"
<upd> se mi zdi da g33ki ki gledajo vsak dan porniče imajo precej veš izkušenj od nekih kvazi jebačev :)
<anny> upd :&%$#"!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nič ne morem zdaj odpirat ker se mi steam updejta :)
<anny> CrazyLemon, ena slikca zate
<anny> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/216595063300835087/
<idioterna> upd: mislm, da se ti zdi narobe
<idioterna> upd: tut js sm temeljito prestudiral pornografijo, pa sem se kr par let ucil pravilnega spolnega odnosa
<CrazyLemon> anny luštna :)
<anny> no bom pa tako vprašala - ti samo teorija pomaga spacat nek program v C++?
<idioterna> torej, prijetnega.
<idioterna> anny: v resnici ja, ampak pornografije v resnici ne mores primerjati s teorijo, ker to ni
<anny> CrazyLemon  - pazi, to je XL size model?
<upd> dost ljudi seksa 10 let 5 položajev, jaz nisem nikol seksal pa sem poznal 20 položajev
<idioterna> hm?
<miha> Pornografija je kot filmi o hekanju. En dva tri pa so noter.
<anny> upd, in ko si jih imel končno čast preizkusiti?
<CrazyLemon> anny fajn! vseeno mi je za oznako glavno da je dobra :)
<anny> si ugotovil, da ne gre čisto tako...
<anny> ženska s konfekcijo 42 (pri 180 cm višine!) je plus size
<idioterna> upd: zelo odvisno je od tega, kaksen je namen posameznega spolnega odnosa
<anny> matrvola, kam smo prišli
<upd> ne ugotovil sem da se moram bolj potrudit kot je zgledal v posnetku, Å¡lo je pa Å¡e vsen.
<CrazyLemon> anny meni konfekcija 42 čisto nič ne pove :)
<anny> vem
<CrazyLemon> ker ne vem niti katero Å¡tevilko sam nosim
<idioterna> anny: 180 cm visoka zenska je vedno plus size
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: to pravjo da je predebela
<CrazyLemon> kaj šele ženske :)
<anny> moški kriteriji so vedno drugačni
<anny> tako kot pravi iditerna
<anny> in najbrž nima nožice 37
<idioterna> anny: povprecen moski je visok 174 cm
<idioterna> to pomeni, da je polovica nizjih od tega
<idioterna> 175, pardon
<CrazyLemon> yay.. vsaj nekje da sm above average!!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<anny> thumbs up
<anny> lolol
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a 174,1? :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Mafijec: RE: [rešeno] [12.04] Onemogočena nadgradnja  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42375#Comment_42375
<dz0ny> sploh pa ne vem od kje je to idioterna potegnil
<dz0ny> jaz mu neb verjel
<anny> dz0ny, kaj ne verjameš?
<idioterna> z interneta, so it must be true
<anny> stric google vse ve
<idioterna> sej to je verjetno svetovn average
<anny> tako ja
<anny> evropsko povprečje mora biti par cm višje
<idioterna> Indonesia158 cm (5 ft 2 in)147 cm (4 ft 10 in)
<anny> najvišji so nizozemci
<idioterna> Netherlands183.8 cm (6 ft 1⁄2 in)170.7 cm (5 ft 7 in)
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> kr uredu ja
<lynxlynxlynx> *črnogorci
<idioterna> hmnja
<lynxlynxlynx> sem tud okol 175, pa me je en mogu dvignit s tal, da me je lahko objel :D
<idioterna> pr nizozemski je en problem
<idioterna> Self-reported	2009
<idioterna> Self-reported	2010
<idioterna> to je pol tko kot penis size
<CrazyLemon> meh..self-reported
<CrazyLemon> exactly
<anny> pa baski, ki so potomci kromanjoncev
<sasa84_> uf, kera debata kle :D
<idioterna> fajn ane sasa84_
<idioterna> si skor zamudila!
<anny> čakamo še na drugo žensko mnenje
<idioterna> mnja
<idioterna> zenska mnenja o velikosti tut rada pretiravajo
<idioterna> js mam sicer zbranih zlo mal podatkov
<anny> razen če teof prepoveduje sex doktorantkam
<anny> iditerna, katera ženska mnenja?
<idioterna> cak, bom poskusu najt clanek
<dz0ny> 1,71 m je povprečje za si
<dz0ny> prav statistični urad
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ti si tam nekje ane :D
<dz0ny> 177 :D
<anny> iiii
<idioterna> dz0ny: a za moske?
<dz0ny> mhm
<anny> čisto v povprečju sem!
<CrazyLemon> anny v moškem povprečju!
<anny> ampak s petami pa že nastanejo težave
<idioterna> Netherlands 180.8 cm (5 ft 11 in) 167.5 cm (5 ft 6 in) Measured 2010
<idioterna> zgleda okol 4 centimetre falijo
<idioterna> funny, prblizn isto k pr penisih :)
<anny> prejšnji mesec sem obula za eno poroko in smo se s tipi gledali iz oči v oči ali navzdol
<idioterna> anny: kok si pa visoka na stiklah?
<dz0ny> anny: a so se te bal? :D
<anny> 180
<idioterna> aha no
<idioterna> se prav je pol nizjih
<idioterna> no, mogoce se vec
<anny> vse ženske nižje
<idioterna> jsm bil zalublen v 180 visoko sosolko
<idioterna> ko ni mela petk
<anny> to je jeba, ti povem
<anny> že jaz imam težave z dolžino hlačnic
<idioterna> ma ni sile, k sm js se dost visji
<idioterna> tut brez petk
<idioterna> aja
<CrazyLemon> kakšen si šele s petkami
<idioterna> pravi kosarkar.
<anny> fantje, zgledujte se!
<anny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kc17H68IKMs
<idioterna> bom pocaku da bot pove
<idioterna> kaj je to :)
<CrazyLemon> zihr nič pametnega..dokler je tiho :)
<Seniorita> YANIS MARSHALL CHOREOGRAPHY. MUSIC BY BEYONCE. FEAT ARNAUD & MEHDI. STUDIO68 LONDON #BGT REHEARSAL - YouTube
<Seniorita> »*** PLEASE WATCH IN 720P FOR AN HD QUALITY *** Don't you just love a Beyonce medley?!!! Yes.. I just can't stop choreographing to her music!!! This was our l...«
<idioterna> aha no
<idioterna> vidim kaj je
<idioterna> anny: js nism fan petk
<anny> jaz tudi ne
<CrazyLemon> oh bog :)
<idioterna> sicer me ne moti ce jih ljudje nosijo za lastno zabavo
<idioterna> mi pa mori da druzba vcasih poskusa zahtevat to od koga
<idioterna> zdej mam eno sodelavko k prav da ful rada obuje ker se tko velik bolj seksi pocut
<anny> včasih jih moraš, da ne pozabiš hoditi
<idioterna> dvakrat na teden pride v njih
<idioterna> ce je zaradi tega samozavestna in sama sebi vsec se mi zdi cist ok, ce to pocne
<anny> raje poglej, če je CrazyLemon v redu :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kul komad :)
<dz0ny> lol telesna višina prebivalcev Slovenije za leto 2013, starih nad 15 let po podatkih IVZ moški 178 cm, ženske pa 165 cm.
<anny> dz0ny, to je za verjet, ja
<idioterna> jsm navdusen nad taksno obutvijo
<idioterna> http://static.marela.si/users0/jure/3/t1fj5sPyIFxjbwS5mZK03jRijgg.jpg
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> dereze me ne motijo, ceprav bi jih morda lahko kdo smatral za petke
<idioterna> k je ene 5 centi visja z njimi
<anny> dokler niso uporabljene kot orožje...
<idioterna> tolk se se nisva skregala
<CrazyLemon> se!
<idioterna> ampak nogo dvigne enako visoko kot jaz
<idioterna> tko da bo kr hud boj
<anny> pazi!
<idioterna> pazim
<idioterna> zdej jo grem iskat v mesto k pride iz benetk cez dobre pol ure
<anny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVhn7NwQDN4
<Seniorita> podarim dobim kdor ne skace ni slovenc - YouTube
<Seniorita> »podarim dobim kdor ne skace ni slovenc«
<idioterna> hm
<anny> ženske smo zvite!
<idioterna> 100k sit
<anny> takrat je bil to precej večji denar
<idioterna> kdaj je pa blo to?
<idioterna> ja moja prva placa leta 2002 je bla 4x tok
<idioterna> upam da nismo mel tok inflacije
<idioterna> k ce ne je vse zaman!
<idioterna> lih zanc sva se ponoc pogovarjala o teh
<idioterna> dizastrih
<anny> ?
<idioterna> poplavah pa potresih pa to
<idioterna> tle pod bajto mamo poplavno ravnico od ljubljanice
<idioterna> pa se vsako leto vozimo s colnom
<idioterna> mi smo na jezi ene 12m nad gladino
<anny> srečkoti
<idioterna> tko da se nikol ni prslo blizje kot 4m pod hiso
<idioterna> no ampak sva pol filozofirala kako bi blo ce bi vse slo prot hudicu
<idioterna> in sva sklenila da uresnic ne bi blo dost drugac kot ko greva potovat
<idioterna> k greva pac z visecimi mrezami pa spalkami
<idioterna> pa par teh tehnicnih cunj za mraz in padavine
<idioterna> pa si cist ok
<idioterna> edin umivas se mal redkeje
<anny> saj človek v resnici potrebuje zelo malo za življenje
<idioterna> ma
<idioterna> prevec se mamo fino zdej
<idioterna> evo, to je moja pot v sluzbo: http://bou.si/pic/the-way-is-submerged.jpg
<idioterna> ta svetla lisa pod vodo.
<idioterna> tko je pa pod bajto: http://bou.si/pic/ziva-z-dedijem-colnari.jpg
<idioterna> to kar je rjave vode je sicer obicajno travnik, ki je zdaj slab meter pod vodo
<anny> je pa kar zalito
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> sibam po suni
<idioterna> srecno
<anny> lp
<sasa84_> miške, šibam pančat
<sasa84_> nočka
<sasa84_> :
<sasa84_> :)
<Sky[x]> lp
<upd> jou
<Sky[x]> kaj dogaja ?
<upd> nič
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpGXY5hLR7k
<Seniorita> Preparing The Krabby Patty (Trap Remix) - Pduwbs - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Download link here + Original Creator: https://soundcloud.com/pdubs123/preparing-the-trabpy-pattymp3«
#ubuntu-si 2014-11-15
<yang> kva ste pametni o seksu, idioterna ti se bolj kot jadran krt
<yang> zenska ki je imela enega partnerja ti je povedala da dobr seksas in zdej vse ves o tem
<yang> ego mas pa kt da bi jih 50 polozil
<yang> pa sem ti ze napisal, da 3 kolesarske fure zapovrstjo v dezju in snegu ce delas se ni za hvalt, ko bos pa 3 razlicne v treh dneh polozil pa se hvali s tem
<upd> !g is 4gb memory enough for fucking windows 7 and 10 tabs in google chrome
<Seniorita> To those building a new rig...4 gigs of RAM isn't enough!! - PC ... http://www.giantbomb.com/pc/3045-94/forums/to-those-building-a-new-rig4-gigs-of-ram-isnt-enou-522477/
<miha> http://m.racunalniske-novice.com/index.php?id=usmerjevalnik-za-spletno-anonimnost-ponovni-med-zivimi.html
<miha> Ne odnehajo
<idioterna> yang: narobe si prebral.
<idioterna> miha: dokler bodo obstajal naivnezi se bo to splacal pushat
<miha> Ma saj če bi jim lahko zaupal da bodo dobro naredili namesto mene bi jim se privoščil denar. Ampak jim ne
<miha> Glih idealno da backdoor vstavijo
<miha> Ko smo že pri tem a je tak hardware, ki je dokaj normalen linux gor? Debian npr
<miha> Dve mrezni pa kak atom
<idioterna> je ja
<idioterna> aja dve mrezni
<miha> V takem formatu
<miha> Bi kupu
<idioterna> ja najmanjse kar je spodobno zmogljivo je nuc
<idioterna> samo ni poceni
<idioterna> sicer pa raspberry pi
<idioterna> sam nima dveh mreznih :)
<miha> Saj
<miha> Rajs bi v enem ohisju
<miha> Tudi premalo usb portov ma pi
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> sej zdej je B+
<idioterna> k ma 4 porte
<idioterna> sam ethernet je pa se vedno samo en
<miha> Ja?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> http://www.element14.com/community/community/raspberry-pi/raspberry-pi-bplus?CMP=KNC-EU-RPI-BPLUS
<Seniorita> Community: Raspberry Pi Model B+ | element14
<Seniorita> »Visit the 'Raspberry Pi Model B+' group on element14.com. Raspberry Pi B Plus Get more Raspberry Pi for your money with the NEW Model B+. The new and improved Pi.«
<miha> Bolje
<miha> Sam bi rajsi mel v enem kosu
<idioterna> ziher se dobi
<miha> Bi prav prišlo
<miha> Enkrat bi probal kak zloben ap postavit
<miha> Med drugim
<miha> Sam da bi vidu kak to gre
<miha> Al pa da tor in vpnje nastavim prav
<miha> Itd
<miha> Neki malega na usb napajanje v torbi
<miha> Lahk ta pi tudi
<miha> Toliko idej :p
<idioterna> pi je lahko komot kot wifi base station
<miha> Ja
<miha> A je kaj posebnega postavit kot ap
<miha> Ne kot adhoc
<miha> Mora bit posebej wifi mrezna ki to zna?
<miha> Ali znajo vse?
<miha> :)
<idioterna> mora znat
<idioterna> ampak vecina teh cheap kitajskih zna
<miha> Kir program pa je za to ali kako to gre
<idioterna> joj ne vem, k nism se nikol js postavlu
<miha> Jaz tudi ne. Bi pa probal.
<idioterna> mislm da so naceloma dost te wifi toolsi
<idioterna> vecino dela i guess nardi kr driver ce podpira master mode
<miha> :)
<miha> Poln dobrih idej... naprimer dns prestrezat pa to
<miha> Kak porn prikazat naključno
<miha> Hehe
<miha> Mal zabave ob kavi
<idioterna> i disapprove of those methods
<miha> Tudi jaz seveda
<miha> http://www.howtoforge.com/wireshark-remote-capturing
<Seniorita> Wireshark Remote Capturing | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials
<Seniorita> »Wireshark Remote Capturing«
<yang> ethernet na PI mas lahko prek usb
<yang> usb<->ethernet adapter potrebujes
<yang> ali pa nardis VLAN-e
<idioterna> yang: narobe si prebral vcerajsnjo debato
<yang> mozno
<yang> nisem kej dost bral
<yang> zdej mam pa macka
<idioterna> a si se drogiral
<yang> ja
<yang> 3 pice sem spil
<yang> pive
<idioterna> napaka
<yang> dobr, vsaj do doma sem najdu
<yang> da nisem prsu recimo k teb hna obisk
<yang> sem mel soseda, k je bil nazgan je stuk fallil in men zvonil
<mihaweb> današnjo debato :)
<yang> je stal po 10 min. pred vrati in prepriceval naso kljucavnico da ima pravi kljuc
<mihaweb> :D
<yang> tragika, pol mu je spodrsnil pred blokom in je padel vznak in umrl
<mihaweb> jst sem enkrat spoznal eno študentko v gostilni, pa sva se hitro ujela in pila... in potem prideva do njene sobe, pa ni našla ključev, pa je zaspala. jaz pa tudi nisem brskal po njeni torbici, pa sem tudi zaspal, čez ene dve uri pride en njen sosed, poišče ključe in odklene, in dalje spiva na njeni postelji :)
<mihaweb> lep spomin :p
<mihaweb> pač spala ene 2 uri naslonjena na vrata njene sobe v študentu
<mihaweb> precej kul
<idioterna> nisem se pil
<idioterna> spal sem pa ze velikrat
<yang> pol bos lahk eno ledvico doniral, ko ti bo slo slabo
<yang> k si tok zdrav
<idioterna> dvomim, da mi bo slo kdaj tako slabo, da bi moral ledvico donirat
<yang> ka pa ves
<idioterna> komot se pa zgodi, da bo kdo potreboval ledvico bolj kot jaz, pa bo kompatibilen
<idioterna> v tem primeru bi pa seveda premislil o tem
<idioterna> na, lej kaj je fucked up
<idioterna> tole: http://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-30011166
<Seniorita> BBC News - Ugandan 'revenge porn' victim Desire could be arrested
<Seniorita> »Ugandan musician Desire Luzinda, who has become a victim of 'revenge porn', should be arrested, the minister for ethics says.«
<sasa84> hejhou ;)
<yang> bad bojfrijen
<yang> o sasa84
<yang> dobro jutr
<sasa84> elow yang, dobro dobro jutro :)
<yang> yang@trisquel:~/Downloads/Parni_Valjak$ ls | wc -l
<yang> 239
<yang> http://jp.si/koncerti/20141114-Parni_Valjak/
<mihaweb> idioterna: on console.io je precej divji, se še učim hekat, ampak... kako sem lahko živel brez tega :)
<mihaweb> npr hackam, da mi prikazuje ime userja namesto "PC" al kej :)
<mihaweb> pa če je phonegap ali node-webkit, lahko izpišem napravo točno, ne pa ugibam iz user-agent
<mihaweb> pa tak
<mihaweb> zdj še da naštudiram da se vklopi in izklopi dinamično, če user želi remote debug al ne :D
<yang> http://www.vh1.com/celebrity/2014-11-13/male-celebrity-plastic-surgery-disasters/
<Seniorita> Male Celebrity Plastic Surgery Disasters | Celebrity Gossip and Entertainment News | VH1 Celebrity
<Seniorita> »Bruce Jenner, Mickey Rourke, Gene Simmons, and more men who have undergone plastic surgery to look younger, tighter, and relive those glory days.«
<idioterna> mihaweb: uredu je ja
<idioterna> yang: ti pa res vse verjames uradnim medijem
<mihaweb> :D
<idioterna> sasa84_: yang me je sred noci obtozu, da mam ego "kot da bi jih 50 polozil"
<idioterna> kot da sm ksn keramicar
<sasa84_> a si sam polagu ploščice v bajti?
<yang> idioterna: ni se prepozno zate http://supratravel.si/novo-leto/novo-leto-bratislava.html
<Seniorita> SupraTravel - BRATISLAVA novo leto 2015
<Seniorita> »Novo leto Bratislava 2015. Izjemna ponudba od 99 EUR. Pri�akujemo ve� kot 1000 mladih. Najbolj priljubljeni hoteli. Najbolj�e diskoteke za Silvestrovanje v Bratislavi 2015.«
<idioterna> sasa84_: nimam bajte
<idioterna> sm pa ze rezal pa polagal ploscice ja
<sasa84_> pol si jih 50, valda
<idioterna> nism stel
<idioterna> nism bil po kosu placan :)
<sasa84_> haha :D
<idioterna> yang: js grem za novo leto obicajno zgodaj spat
<yang> jst sem mel pa keramicarja, k je kuhno zbil dol v eni uri, brez ocal, pa ga prasam a ni to nevarn k kearmika leti k je ostra v britev pa je reku "mors pod pravim  kotom stemat pa je"
<yang> lim prime tok mocno, da nasledn dan lahk ploscico sam se dol postemas, ce si zajebal
<idioterna> nism zajebal
<yang> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/s526x395/10689618_10152564734076312_8953093682989454814_n.jpg?oh=92fe009f344b132e9e9d23f24c854b30&oe=54D16AEE&__gda__=1423281425_294bc8a9fc2f8d5f873106057d3e90cd
<yang> men je ze pri prvih dveh racunih jasno
<CrazyLemon> ma bravo!
<CrazyLemon> mensa potrebuje take kot si ti!
<yang> mah, kaj mas od mense, brezveze
<idioterna> za zacetek se loh hvalis da si v mensi
<idioterna> pa ziher so se ksne druge ugodnosti
<yang> a tko kot iris mulej
<idioterna> ce pokazes mensa clansko izkaznico zihr dobis trojne pike
<idioterna> v merkatorju
<yang> haha
<idioterna> pol ti pa prodajalka z iq 75 rece "pizda ste pametni, pa ne znate zracunat da je u hoferju z vsemi pikami vred trikat cnej!"
<yang> hahaha
<yang> sam res ej kaksne folk sprasuje
<yang> prodajalke so kr brihtne
<yang> k majo z vsemi strankami za delat, alpa ce je kdo pocasen da ga cimprej odprav dol, kaksen bi se kar pogovarjal se za njim pa kolona
<yang> pa ga mora na lepo odpravit
<yang> mas recimo take k pridejo po 5x na dan v trgovino
<yang> enkrat pride po jogurt, drugic po kruh, tretjic po sadje
<yang> al pa kaksen k pride samo klepetat
<yang> uf kaksen naporen urnik https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10425145_10154920706450454_4260343757622159380_n.jpg?oh=7c2aa1179cb15d922e26c713c87dff95&oe=54E6BEE1
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Sinéad O'Connor - 8 Good Reasons
<Sky[x]> huda :D
<Sky[x]> How do you say a "Database" in Hipster?
<Sky[x]> - "MongoDB"
<Sky[x]> How do you say a "Backend" in Hipster?
<Sky[x]> - "node.js"
<Sky[x]> How do you say you "VM" in Hipster?
<Sky[x]> -"Docker"
<Sky[x]> #‎joke #‎funny #‎sysadmin #‎IT #‎Life Source @nivertech
<dz0ny> How do you say hacker in hipster?
<CrazyLemon> puppet master ?
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Sky[x]> o fak :D
<Sky[x]> How do you say a "Database" in Hipster?
<Sky[x]> - "MongoDB"
<Sky[x]> How do you say a "Backend" in Hipster?
<Sky[x]> - "node.js"
<Sky[x]> How do you say you "VM" in Hipster?
<Sky[x]> -"Docker"
<Sky[x]> #‎joke #‎funny #‎sysadmin #‎IT #‎Life Source @nivertech
<Sky[x]> up
<Sky[x]> sorry
<Sky[x]> tole sem hotu skopirat
<Sky[x]> https://onlulu.com/
<Seniorita> Lulu: First-Ever App for Girls
<Seniorita> »Lulu is the private network for girls to share their experiences and make smarter decisions. Guys, see your score and find out what girls think about you.«
<CrazyLemon> oh god :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: Scorpion
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: a to si slikaš lulo
<dz0ny> punce pa ocenjujejo :D?
<Sky[x]> dz0ny, lol :D
<Sky[x]> nism se probov in nv
<Sky[x]> klele sem zvedu za tale app
<Sky[x]> http://thenextweb.com/insider/2014/11/14/hyper-targeting-startup-gear-rapid-growth/
<Seniorita> How Hyper-Targeting Got my Startup in Gear for Growth
<Seniorita> »I often get asked whether Lulu took off overnight. It was the result of careful and deliberate seeding with a target audience.«
<idioterna> ta lulu je kul, because http://oglaf.com/prowess/
<Seniorita> prowess
<Sky[x]> http://www.boredpanda.com/van-gogh-starry-night-glowing-bike-path-daan-roosegaarde/
<Seniorita> Solar-Powered Glowing Bicycle Path In Netherlands Inspired By Van Gogh’s Starry Night | Bored Panda
<Sky[x]> nice :)
<Seniorita> »Dutch artist and designer Daan Roosegaarde has created a beautiful and innovative glowing bike path that, when illuminated at night by glowing pebbles and LEDs, looks like Van Gogh's famous Starry Night painting. The kilometer-long bike path is located in Brabant, the Dutch county where Van Gogh was born and raised.«
<yang> Sky[x]: neki podobnega majo tut v Avstriji
<yang> http://jp.si/DSC02380.small.jpg
<pitko> wtf je to_
<pitko> ?
<yang> voda sprica ven
<yang> pa luci soi
<yang> ob promenadi
<yang> pac efekt
<Sky[x]> yang: to kar sem jaz dal je kolesarska pot ;)
<pitko> uporabnost nic?
<yang> Sky[x]: ja vem
<Sky[x]> pa se pot mas osvetleno
<yang> heh ce za drugo ne je FB dober za bedarije gledat
<CrazyLemon> .imdb st vincent
<jabuk> Ne najdem!
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the guest
<jabuk> The Guest (2014) 99 min Thriller
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.6/10 (4,267 glasov) MT: 76/100
<jabuk> A soldier introduces himself to the Peterson family, claiming to be a friend of their son who died in action. After the young man is welcomed into their home, a series of accidental deaths seem to be connected to his presence.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi2685905945/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2980592/
<CrazyLemon> .imdb st. vincent
<jabuk> St. Vincent (2014) 102 min Comedy
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.6/10 (4,044 glasov) MT: 64/100
<jabuk> A young boy whose parents have just divorced finds an unlikely friend and mentor in the misanthropic, bawdy, hedonistic war veteran who lives next door.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1658236697/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2170593/
<dz0ny> ping
<jabuk> dz0ny: pong
<dz0ny> ping
<jabuk> dz0ny: pong
<mihaweb> ej mojstri, a kdo spf nastavljal za mail?
<mihaweb> "v=spf1 include:_spf.google.com ~all"  to authorize Google mail servers. To authorize an additional mail server, add the server's IP address before just before the ~all argument using the format ip4:address or ip6:address.
<idioterna> ja
<mihaweb> zaenkrat ni nič določeno, drugač uporabljamo gmail za to domeno
<mihaweb> sam rad bi še serverju dovolil pošiljat
<mihaweb> bi mi lahk pomagal? :)
<mihaweb> gmail mora Å¡e vedno delat
<idioterna> ja komot
<idioterna> ja pustis to
<mihaweb> nimam Å¡e tega vpisan
<idioterna> "v=spf1 include:_spf.google.com ip4:1.2.3.4 ~all"
<idioterna> js ma mtkole
<idioterna> js mam tkole
<idioterna> hehe.si.                300     IN      TXT     "v=spf1 mx a ptr include:_spf.google.com ~all"
<mihaweb> torej    domena.com.    (pika na konc) ane? :)
<idioterna> to pomen da ven loh posilja vsak mx record, vsak k ma a record v hehe.si, vsak k ma ptr v hehe.si, pa vsak k ma gmail
<mihaweb> a narekovaji so tud v tem formatu?
<idioterna> ja
<mihaweb> aha
<mihaweb> torej če to kopiram z narekovaji vred bo vredu?
<mihaweb> ker mam tud mx zapise z googlemail.com
<idioterna> to ti ze include za google.com nardi
<mihaweb> prav, ok
<mihaweb> sem pogledal hehe.si za vsak primer ;)
<mihaweb> aha
<mihaweb> morm Å¡e ipv6 naslov dodat :)
<mihaweb> očitno server pa google tko komunicirata
<idioterna> mozno
<mihaweb> nism še nič ipv6 uporablju
<mihaweb> to so AAAA zapisi ane?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> isto k A
<idioterna> sam da se bl dere
<mihaweb> a kaj škodi če dam isto ime kot za A?
<idioterna> pa da je ipv6 na konc
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> pravilno je da je isto ime
<mihaweb> zakaj pa če dam ping pa ta host
<mihaweb> pravi unknown host? :)
<mihaweb> kako se pinga ipv6?
<idioterna> ping6 host
<mihaweb> a pol morm tist txt spremenit
<mihaweb> v a aaaa ptr ... ?
<dz0ny> v=spf1 mx a aaaa ptr include:_spf.google.com ~all
<dz0ny> pa ptr mora bi un nibble
<dz0ny> ce je server dostopen sam prek ipv6
<idioterna> tko k ti je dz0ny reku je prov
<idioterna> ceprov ptr v resnici ne rabis ce rabis samo svoj server, pol lahko samo eksplicitno ipje/networke napises pa je ok
<mihaweb> rabim svoj server pa googlove serverje
<mihaweb> zdj pa verjetn keširano naslednje 4 ure a
<mihaweb> ker sm prvič napisu brez aaaa :9
<idioterna> mozno ja
<idioterna> dig txt domain
<idioterna> pa bos vidu ttl
<dz0ny> mhm v onsivi sam ip vpišeš
<dz0ny> kar daš več
<dz0ny> spam filter preveri
<mihaweb> tista cifra je TTL?
<mihaweb> za domeno in pred IN TXT ?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> ttl od tvojga upstream dns serverja
<idioterna> za druge je lahko drugacn
<mihaweb> slabi 2 uri :p
<idioterna> ce so ob drugem casu prvic queryjal
<mihaweb> ok
<mihaweb> hvala za pomoč!
<LorD_DDooM> Lej CrazyLemon kolo > Ferrari http://youtu.be/WREyAicJXkM?t=22s
<Seniorita> François Gissy Bicycle World Record 207 mph 333 km/h - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Don’t forget to visit our Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/swissrocketman And our website: http://www.swissrocketman.fr/exotic-thermo-engineering,fr,8...«
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM vidu :)
<idioterna> k da je kdo dvomu v to
<CrazyLemon> noben ni dvomu.. Å¡e vedno pa bi raje mel ferrarija kot jet powered kolo :)
<idioterna> eh
<idioterna> jet rab ta k je francoz
<idioterna> mi balkanci komot na pedala tok prgonmo
<LorD_DDooM> Saj to ni jet, ampak raketa
<CrazyLemon> raketa je?
<CrazyLemon> where's the fire?
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXzSZVgQwts&feature=youtu.be&t=1m33s
<Seniorita> Blackstone oil engine startup - YouTube
<LorD_DDooM> OK, potisnik
<Seniorita> »1909 10HP Blackstone oil engine was used for pumping water from a river to a market garden. The engine was sabotaged in the 1920s by someone blowing up the c...«
<idioterna> s temle gres hitrej
<CrazyLemon> rocket-propelled pravijo
<LorD_DDooM> Irak, Iran... diesel, bencin
<zdobersek> ne se kregat.
<idioterna> zakaj ne?
<zdobersek> delejte rajs, banda
<yang> http://www.vh1.com/music/tuner/2013-11-14/15-most-expensive-guitars-sold/
<Seniorita> The 15 Most Insanely Expensive Guitars Ever Sold | VH1 Music News
<Seniorita> »We'll take our Fender Squire starter kit for now.«
<yang> idioterna: ko bos bogat, bos lahko kaksno zbidal
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz sem lih iz Šmarne prišel, sem oddelal svoje
<yang> jaz sem bil pa pod smarno samo
<LorD_DDooM> slax0r: dezgra!!!
<yang> na super kosilcu
<yang> LorD_DDooM: poznas Gostilno Grad ?
<zdobersek> ah, ti si jedu, pa so drugi delal
<lynxlynxlynx> robide pobiral
<idioterna> yang: ze mam kitaro
<LorD_DDooM> yang: ne iz glave..samo če si bil v onih koncih poj je Skaručna najboljša izbira
<idioterna> a zagar
<idioterna> yang: http://bou.si/pic/kids-doing-stuff.jpg
<yang> LorD_DDooM: Grad je direkt v Tacnu imajo super domace jedi in niso dragi (za probat) !
<anny> LorD_DDooM, kaj si oddelal na Å¡marni?
<yang> idioterna: kul
<yang> idioterna: mors kaksen odspilan demo dat na yt
<idioterna> o anny
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/batch/bager-torta
<anny> dan
<idioterna> the full behind the scenes documentary
<LorD_DDooM> Dreveščka smo sadil pa potke pucal
<yang> anny zamujas moje fotke s koncertov, k me ne friendas na FB-ju
<anny> a ti tudi?
<anny> yang, itak :)
<yang> idioterna: kul
<anny> družbeno odgovorna OK skupnost :)
<idioterna> mi smo se en oreh vsadil
<anny> fajn
<anny> mi smo imeli samo smreke in bukve
<idioterna> en je pa kr sam zrastu, k i guess zato k vrane orehe okol razmetavajo
<idioterna> pa smo ga presadil zdej
<idioterna> pa mogoce ga bomo se enkrat k bi dedi rad da "lepo zgleda"
<idioterna> hehe
<yang> men pa sta dve pomaranci iz pesk pognali
<anny> sam res..vseznalci...kaj če bi zasejal kar smrekova semena in žir?
<anny> gotovo bi bilo bolj enostavno kot to
<idioterna> ej ful mal se prime
<CrazyLemon> recimo  z letalom pa sam vržeš semena skozi okno ?? :)
<idioterna> mislim, zelo nizek odstotek semen sploh vzklije
<CrazyLemon> veliko bolj enostavno!
<idioterna> pa se potem se ne primejo
<idioterna> mi smo ene 5 orehov not vzgojil
<idioterna> ko smo jih zunaj potem vzadil se pa niso prjel
<anny> ne, če potisneš žir v zemljo
<yang> men so recimo hybridni chiliji vsi vzklili
<anny> idioterna, oreh je zelo problematičen
<yang> ostali genericni pa ne
<anny> kostanj tudi
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> mozno ja
<idioterna> sam oreh je za plezat
<idioterna> no, bukve so tut nekatere super
<idioterna> mi smo hotl zato orehe da bojo otroc loh plezal
<idioterna> pa si hise na drevesih delal
<anny> bukve malo manj
<anny> precej hitro se zlomijo
<anny> spomnila sem se na janeza peško
<yang> cesnje so tut ok
<yang> pa se obiras lahk
<idioterna> joj 6 je
<anny> s češenj jih je že veliko padlo, ker se veja odlomi
<zdobersek> joj
<idioterna> sobota je dan za palacinke
<idioterna> bbl
<yang> ja
<anny> idioterna, fuzbal bo :)
<yang> jst sem padu, se mal pozna ane
<anny> pa ja :)
<yang> dobr se vedno grem lahk na smarno alpa roznik brez problema :)
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: a so Blackberryja zdaj že pohekal na P2O al ne upajo?
<anny> zdaj boš šel še lažje, ker smo ti zrihtali čistejši zrak!
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM niso
<zdobersek> a niso vseh pohekal v prvem dnevu?
<idioterna> anny: pr nas ne, k je travnik se vedno poplavljen
<CrazyLemon> ni jim sploh izziv hekatnekaj kar se ne uporablja
<CrazyLemon> :)
<anny> na TV
<LorD_DDooM> za BB ni bilo nič rečeno...
<anny> CrazyLemon+
<CrazyLemon> nope.. galaxy s5 pa nexus 5 pa lumia 1520 so hekal koliko sm videl..pa en iphone ?? - nisem prepričan
<yang> anny: ja sej ponavad se prpelem z avtom v Tivoli, pa parkiram spodaj in grem pes na roznik *smile*
<anny> aha
<anny> mi pa tečemo na rožnik
<yang> uf ta bi bla prehuda :)
<anny> ni, ker je voda pri gostilni :)
<anny> to je tisto, kar te vleče zadnje metre
<yang> kje pocivas gor na vrhu al sele pri cadu ?
<yang> jst gor obvezno neki za spit poleti, ce je pa kaj dobrega na meniju pa se tisto :)
<anny> na vrhu
<yang> cad se mi je zameril, premal peceno hrano servirajo
<anny> pri čadu ni postanka
<yang> so boljse balkanske gostilne od cada
<anny> gotovo
<idioterna> kr dedi je zacel pect
<idioterna> tko da sm se pol urce frej
<CrazyLemon> to je tisto kar potrebujemo..vsaj eno balkansko gostilno na vsakem hribu
<anny> meni je bilo všeč Sarajevo...na nazorjevi
<CrazyLemon> da bo tanajbl avtentična izkušnja
<yang> ja tista je ena boljsih
<CrazyLemon> v hribih
<CrazyLemon> :)
<yang> pa ni draga, glede na lokacijo
<yang> pol je kle pri WTC Okrepcevalnica Zoki, ni glih gostilna sam je dober in poceni
<idioterna> anny: a ga ni vec?
<yang> majo tut mize noter
<idioterna> sarajeva?
<idioterna> kr dobr design so mel
<yang> ja "mogu ti kupit kapu ali ne mogu ti kupiti i pamet"
<anny> je Å¡e
<idioterna> yang: sicer un je bol
<yang> dobre pregovore majo
<idioterna> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BnQA-NvCcAAqR3i.jpg
<idioterna> tale je hud
<yang> ja
<yang> ;)
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<CrazyLemon> ta je pa res hud :D
<anny> lol
<yang> oz. pregovor je bil "kupio sam ti kapu al ne mogu ti kupiti pamet" mal da popravm
<dz0ny> mihaweb: https://github.com/breach/thrust
<dz0ny> tole je win
<dz0ny> namest node-webkit
<idioterna> kr dobr zgleda
<LorD_DDooM> Sarajevska restavracija je zdej na Dunajski, mislim da se imenuje Sofra.
<yang> Sofra je tam ze preko 20 let
<yang> in je predvsem zelo draga
<yang> zadnjic sem bil
<yang> pa cevapov nimajo tko na 5 ali 10, preko 20 eur je porcija
<yang> pa tut niso dobri, ker so samo beef
<yang> mislim meni osebno niso bli vsec
<yang> Dobra je tut Pod Kostanji na Zalah
<lynxlynxlynx> tam pa men niso bli dobri
<yang> zadnic sem bil je blo kr ok
<lynxlynxlynx> a so bli uni srbski? se ne spomnim
<yang> v bistvu zgodba s Pod Kostanji je taka, to je bila leta nazaj slovenska gostilna, potem pa so dali kakih 20 let to v najem srbom, zdej so pa spet prvotni lastniki noter prisli
<yang> ampak ponudba je se vedno jedi z zara
<yang> pa 10 v pol v Stepanjcu je baje dobra (se nisem bil) pa Harambasa v Trnovem
<yang> Verjetno tudi Una, Portal ...
<yang> Rio momo group
<yang> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/s851x315/10610764_719009188176493_3722331984456128274_n.jpg?oh=2f155a9a3b0fd66a9327982636ef6c86&oe=54E9BD84&__gda__=1423299129_21440d0e7183996e7446e57082d1274f
<dz0ny> lol http://bou.si/pic/bager-torta-final-phase.jpg
<dz0ny> bogi
<idioterna> a bager? :)
<idioterna> otroc se morjo zgodaj naucit, da je vse minljivo.
<dz0ny> hehe
<dz0ny> ne tko jz zgledam ko mi kdo Å¡trudl ponud
 * dz0ny ga ne mara
<dz0ny> sam ne vem kaj jih mot na torti
 * dz0ny likes čokolada a lot
<dz0ny> al so pa vsi hotl twix met :>
<idioterna> aja dunno, zmankal je torte v ene 15 minutah
<idioterna> so se kr zagrebl
<yang> dans greste lahko Beatle gledat
<idioterna> je pa bla huda, je mela sveze maline not
<yang> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/v/t1.0-9/1653887_10152464201954013_5583165936869706743_n.png?oh=25ba2a7fc81eb6f2fc4a319e3a02949a&oe=54DC8A28&__gda__=1427970065_ef57a89b47e9e321b728262e915c7d58
<dz0ny> .yt the yellow submarine
<jabuk> The Beatles-Yellow Submarine lyrics (3 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkhTA6MQ3BQ ♥22,985 ▶8,168,261
<idioterna> moj najljubsi komad od beatlov je https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgOGYWOKx2s
<Seniorita> Shirley Bassey - Something 1971 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Shirley Bassey - Something 1971 Original by The Beatles 1969 Something in the way he moves attracts me like no other lover something in the way he woos me. I...«
<idioterna> oni se sploh ne znajo ornk dret
<idioterna> tale dama pa, hja
<yang> idioterna: heh men je teta podarjala torto ko sem bil otrok za rojstni dan, vendar smo z sosolci najraje pojedli kupljeno....pol pa ce je se kdo hotel sladko smo se lotili domace :)
<idioterna> se kr potrud
<idioterna> yang: ja nasa domaca je kr bols od kuplene
<idioterna> k mamo velik orehov okol bajte pa je pol ful dobr
<yang> idioterna: oz mislim da je bla fora, da vecina otrok je zelela sadno, teta je pa vedno prinesla cokoladno...
<idioterna> aja zanimiv
<idioterna> mozno
<idioterna> mi zmer nardimo sadno in cokoladno hkrati
<yang> vecina zenska takrat ni znala nardit drugacne kot cokoladnih, se spomnim tut ko sem k drugim sosolcem hodil na RD
<idioterna> pa pr sadju se omejimo na tist k je vedno vsem vsec
<idioterna> js pa suni sva enkrat hm
<yang> zmer je bla cokoladna
<idioterna> po moje je blo lih okol leta 2000
<idioterna> ja evo
<yang> no k men so radi prsli na RD, k je bla zmer sadna kupljena torta
<CrazyLemon> če je torta.. pol mora bit čokoladna
<idioterna> 2000 je bla otvoritev leclerca
<idioterna> se prav je blo res takrat enkrat
<idioterna> no, prsla sva z bicikli z raba
<idioterna> cez delnice pa turjak
<yang> CrazyLemon: ne spomnim se vec, vendar ja imel smo nekak dve torti...
<idioterna> ura je bla ene 5 popoldan
<yang> tok da un k je hotu cokoladno je pac uno zbral
<mihaweb> Å¡e tu da citiram: wov, just figured out if i listen to window.error, it is better to do setTimeout(myfunc,..) at end of code reading from amazon... if not, on some browsers i get useless error line inside aws api (where it evals my func) :p
<idioterna> in sva sla u leclerc
<idioterna> kupla eno tavelko torto
<idioterna> in celo pozrla.
<yang> ja sej leclerc mislim da ima ok torste pa pocen, ko sem se jaz tja hodil v nakupe, obvezno 3 al pa 4 kocke, po 80 sit so bile al po 80 cent sej ne vem
<yang> sosed pa je pekel kruh v leclercu
<mihaweb> Uncaught ReferenceError: ... is not defined   ".../aws-sdk.min.js",7 doesn't say much
<idioterna> aja ne kocke
<idioterna> mislm torto
<idioterna> the big thing
<yang> ja sej tut ta velke niso drage
<idioterna> ne niso mislm da je bla okol 250 sit
<idioterna> se prav en evro
<yang> Men so vsec recimo torte v Galeriji Grad, v Zvezdi so recimo tut dobre, samo so majhne in drage, grem raje do Maxija, tam so malo slabse
<dz0ny> mihaweb: ce bi raven uporabil, bi mel cel stack :D
<yang> v Zvezdi je zaharca za 2 oceni boljsa kot v Maxiju
<LorD_DDooM> yang: Poglej si Å¡e Lolito in pa Rustiko, ti imajo tudi vredu torte
<idioterna> zaher je itak zanic
<yang> kje je to
<LorD_DDooM> Lolita ne peg Tomostovja
<LorD_DDooM> je poleg*
<yang> aja mislim da vem ja
<LorD_DDooM> Tromostovja
<yang> pr filipovem dvorcu ?
<LorD_DDooM> Na uni ulici ko greš do Mačka
<LorD_DDooM> Da, tam
<yang> ja
<yang> tm sem jedel torto enkrat ja
<yang> kje je pa rustika ?
<CrazyLemon> sj vesta da je sacher in ne zaher ? :)
<yang> ja
<LorD_DDooM> Na Trubarjevi (pri Mačkonu) ali pa BTC Citypark
<idioterna> vemo ja, cakamo da bo koga zbodl
<CrazyLemon> in sacher je sam marmelada + čokoladni biskvit + čokolada
<idioterna> zahar zihr ni.
<yang> CrazyLemon: jst sem jo narocil za darilo direkt z dunaja enkrat, ni tok drago
<CrazyLemon> :)
<yang> zdrzi baje 1 mesec
<lynxlynxlynx> yang: 10,5 je kao najboljša čevapđinica v lj
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ne bi..sej je pretty much sam cukr :)
<LorD_DDooM> Samo Rustika in lokal, ampak prideš po torto da jo domov odneseš
<LorD_DDooM> in=ni*
<dz0ny> yang: zihr si je mislila, ta je pa škrt, sam 20€ ga je koštal :D
<lynxlynxlynx> men so ok, živim čist blizu, ne zdi se mi pa presežek
<yang> cak mal a na trubarjevi se da noter pojest torto v rustiki majo mize ?
<LorD_DDooM> 10 u pol se je meni zdela solidna, ampak vse znance južnega porekla ko sem jih tja napotil so rekli da je zanič.. kakorkoli si to laho razlagapš
<idioterna> lynxlynxlynx: men tut ne
<yang> dz0ny: mislim da je bla ful vesela darila k je blo za 50 let, pa ima rada sachar torte...
<idioterna> lynxlynxlynx: ni blo slabo ko sm jedu tam ampak
<idioterna> da bi vn padal
<LorD_DDooM> yang: ne, ni lokal, samo trgovina
<lynxlynxlynx> exactly
<idioterna> ubistvu se najbl vsec cevapcici so mi bli leskovacki v uni
<idioterna> kva je ze
<idioterna> dubocica je zdej
<LorD_DDooM> V Mostah?
<idioterna> al pa tm u jarsah kva je ze
<yang> no pejt v slona v zvezdo probat sacherco, tam je ok
<yang> sam je mini
<idioterna> tam so mi bli tut ok, ceprov vcasih so bli properly zanic
<idioterna> vecino casa pa super
<idioterna> kva je ze tam?
<idioterna> napoli?
<lynxlynxlynx> leskovački, bljak
<idioterna> hehe
<lynxlynxlynx> sploh direkt v leskovcu sem najbolj zanič jedel
<LorD_DDooM> Napoli ja, poleg Å martinske
<idioterna> ze ful dolg nism bil tam
<yang> aja kar se pa Tiramisujev tice, so pa svezi in dalec najboljsi v Lesnini lokal BUF, tista picerija/spageterija
<idioterna> men so leskovacki super k so ponavad precej bl pikantni
<yang> niso vedno v prodaji
<idioterna> pa dve kepci kajmaka :)
<yang> idioterna: dubocica/una/momo
<LorD_DDooM> slax0r: surat !!!
<lynxlynxlynx> tam (original) je kot da bi jedel polpet iz zmletega piščanca
<lynxlynxlynx> nikol ne bi rekel, da je čevap
<idioterna> moma
<idioterna> mislm da pise
<idioterna> dubocica moma
<yang> ja to je rio momo group, par gostiln ma
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> u portalu nism se bil
<idioterna> sam mim se peljem vcasih
<yang> se portal pa tam pod kazino
<idioterna> tm zadi ob ljubljanci
<idioterna> mim fuzin
<yang> v portalu sem bil jaz na sedmini ogromen prostor je
<yang> za "zalbe i svatbe"
<yang> pa gor mas za prespat
<yang> al pa za XXX
<idioterna> XXX?
<idioterna> aja
<yang> ja no pac tiste zadeve
<idioterna> onegavljenje
<idioterna> stekam ja ceprov
<idioterna> ne vem ce bi tja hotu jit kej tacga pocet
<yang> Baje da je Jurman tut ok, povprecna/dobra hrana in velike porcije, morm it 1x, se nisem bil
<yang> hehe to mi je rekla ena k ma 25 kil pa je rekla "komi sem pojedla ta velko pico"
<yang> sem se cudil da lahko tolk poje
<yang> pa se ji nikjer ne pozna
<idioterna> 25 kil se slis kot da pretiravas al pa ma resne zdravstvene tezave
<yang> ma suha je ful
<CrazyLemon> zihr pogosto kaka :)
<idioterna> aha ok
<idioterna> se prav okol 50 kil najbrz
<yang> manj, k je ful mejhna,
<yang> pa se une elasticne pajkice ma skoz oblecene
<yang> da se bolj suha zgleda
<idioterna> jah, to mam tut js
<yang> je pa kr lustna
<idioterna> vsaj pozim no
<yang> pa zgovorna
<idioterna> fajn
<CrazyLemon> idioterna a zato da zgledaš še bolj suh? :)
<idioterna> ne, zato da me ne zebe
<idioterna> pa zato k se tut tak stor k sm js tezko tok potrud da pajkice v ketno zapne
<yang> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281495471921
<Seniorita> Syd Barrett - original mosaic artwork c.1962 | eBay
<idioterna> http://bou.si/rest/baron.html
<Seniorita> The Red Baron
<idioterna> dedi gleda fuzbal
<idioterna> sm vidu da je 3:1 za nekoga
<CrazyLemon> no prašaj za koga :)
<Sky[x]> zgublamo ja
<CrazyLemon> torej za angleže
<Sky[x]> pa vodili smo za cca 2minute se tone ? :D
<idioterna> nimam pojma
<idioterna> sam mim sm su k sm dol su po nutelo
<yang> http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article19864263.ab
<Seniorita> Alienvillan såld – till barnfamilj | Nyheter | Aftonbladet
<Seniorita> »”Alien vs. Predator” får ge plats åt gardiner och leksaker. En barnfamilj har köpt monstervillan som blivit en riktig snackis på nätet. Köparen ska göra om huset till en vanlig vil…«
<yang> click the video
<yang> idioterna: bogi revez, k te morijo z nogometom iz spodnga stuka
<yang> a ma ful naglas k ze slabo slis ?
<yang> idioterna: zdej mas sanso da nadoknadis, vpises otroke v nogometni klub :)
<zdobersek> yang: lih za tebe, otroska evrovizija na tvslo
<idioterna> yang: sej majo travnik pod bajto
<idioterna> za fuzbal
<yang> kul
<CrazyLemon> fyi
<CrazyLemon> the guest je kr v redu film
<CrazyLemon> konča se z "wtf" :D
<pitastrudl> aja
<pitastrudl> najs
<pitastrudl> dobr film mi je biu tut 7 years in tibet
<pitastrudl> pač ajde tko
<pitastrudl> všečno
<pitastrudl> ne neki pretirano dobr
<CrazyLemon> .imdb 7 years in tibet
<jabuk1> Ne najdem!
<pitastrudl> .imdb 7 year tibet
<jabuk1> Ne najdem!
<CrazyLemon> .imdb seven years in tibet
<pitastrudl> ugh
<jabuk1> Sedem let v Tibetu (1997) 136 min Adventure Biography Drama
<jabuk1> Ocena: 7/10 (81,215 glasov) MT: 55/100
<jabuk1> True story of Heinrich Harrer, an Austrian mountain climber who became friends with the Dalai Lama at the time of China's takeover of Tibet.
<jabuk1> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120102/
<pitastrudl> ja to ja
<CrazyLemon> 97??????????????'
<CrazyLemon> WTF dude
<pitastrudl> haha
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> brad pit
<pitastrudl> igra tut
<pitastrudl> imdb transcendence
<pitastrudl> .imdb transcendence
<jabuk1> Transcendence (2014) 119 min Drama Mystery Sci Fi
<jabuk1> Ocena: 6.3/10 (102,184 glasov) MT: 42/100
<jabuk1> A scientist's drive for artificial intelligence, takes on dangerous implications when his consciousness is uploaded into one such program.
<jabuk1> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi586787609/
<jabuk1> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2209764/
<pitastrudl> toj tut vredu
<pitastrudl> ja lej film iz 2014 ma manj ocene kokr film iz 1997
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> haha
<CrazyLemon> so? to ne pomeni da bom raje gledal pixelated movie kot pa nekaj kar ima slabšo oceno :)
<idioterna> http://cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/35229206948918611/C31A4362328C10F8B4525F7226C4F17DAAD1EFFE/
<Sky[x]> ej nindze zelve sem danes gledal 2014
<Sky[x]> obup kolk so grozni
<Sky[x]> ce bi pelov otroka gledat bi se jokov pomoje
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon kakšn pixelated, si slišal kdaj za 1080p?
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ja..ker so 97' snemali v FULL HD :>
<pitastrudl> sem gledal v 1080p na tvju pa je čist vredu
<Sky[x]> jst sem v 720p gledal da je tudi ok :)
<pitastrudl> pač itak na to ne gledam toliko če je film vredu
<pitastrudl> :)
<idioterna> Sky[x]: zakaj bi pa otroke hotu pelat gledat tak podn?
<Sky[x]> nv men so ble dobre, predvsem risanke :)
<idioterna> "resan till melonia" je dobr
<idioterna> pa "ziggy's gift"
<CrazyLemon> idioterna zakaj so tartarughe ninja podn? enlighten us :)
<idioterna> k jih sam nasilje skp drzi
<CrazyLemon> to ni res..počnejo še marsikaj druzga
<idioterna> nisam cito, al osudujem!
<CrazyLemon> to je kot da bi reku da tri mušketirje sam nasilje skp drži :)
<idioterna> mhm
<miha> Hvala dz0ny idioterna če bi vedel da je txt spf tako preprost in učinkovit bi že prej to naredil
<idioterna> ni za kej
<miha> Vsi tutoriali preveč komplicirajo
<miha> Hvala ful.
<miha> Res
<miha> Nikol mi ni blo čist jasno zakaj kaj pride v spam. Zdej krneki ne mir biti mx, ostalo mi ni bilo jasno
<CrazyLemon> sej ni kaj za komplicirat
<CrazyLemon> pa storitve kot je recimo siel.si ti same predlagajo za spf :)
<CrazyLemon> pa vse izpišejo pa sam klikneš :)
<miha> Kako naj to vem
<miha> Na faksu se nismo učili :p
<CrazyLemon> kako naj js to vem... pa imam to že gor hmm
<CrazyLemon> ne vem niti js koliko časa
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> Hedge
<miha> Hehe
<miha> Se vedno sem prvi od mojih bližnjih znancev ki to zna
<miha> :p
<miha> Bi se moral več z vami družiti. Pa s saso.
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> elow miha
<miha> Sasa ful so mi pomagal danes
<miha> Sasa....<3
<miha> Ko smo že pri tem.... se dnssec splača?
<miha> Da se še kaj naučim :p
<sasa84> kaj so ti pomagal?
<miha> Če moj server ki ni mx pošilja mail je šlo v spam
<miha> Ni mi blo jasno zakaj.domena prava (tudi reverse dns, npr za na irc)
<miha> Pa je bil idioterna prijazen pol pos se ostali
<miha> Mail imamo prek google sam je brezveze vse čez google pošiljati.
<miha> Avtomatske maile
<miha> Dobro vedeti
<CrazyLemon> joj miha.. ni čudno da je bilo prepozno zate :P
<miha> http://www.slovenskenovice.si/bulvar/zapeljivke/romana-ga-ne-da-vec-v-usta
<Seniorita> Romana ga ne da več v usta | Slovenskenovice.si
<Seniorita> »Oglejte si zapeljivko dneva.«
<miha> Saj crazy
<miha> Sram me je
<CrazyLemon> miha ne govorim za spf record
<CrazyLemon> govorim o tem da ji razlagaš nekaj kar je ne zanima :D
<miha> Kaj pa
<miha> Seveda jo
<CrazyLemon> jo ja..zato je 10min tiho :P
<miha> Saj ni tu samo zato da fante išče
<miha> Haha
<CrazyLemon> fajn romana
<CrazyLemon> ln
<miha> Eto pijem 4. pir v gostilni. Pa na ircu
<miha> Forever alone
<sasa84> Å¡ibam spat...
<sasa84> pridni bodte
<sasa84> nočka :)
<miha> :) nočka
<sasa84> miha: lepo...jaz sem bla zdej tud na vinu :P
<sasa84> pa se me je mal že prjel :P
<sasa84> bolš d grem spat :P
<miha> Hehe ne iti no
<sasa84> morm it...lohk začnem bedarije govort
<sasa84> :P
<miha> Na uho mi povej kaj norega
<miha> Ne bom že založil
<miha> Te
<sasa84> haha
<sasa84> kaj je blo noro dns... to, d nekoga sprašuješ, če je nekdo single :P
<sasa84> bivšo ljubavi prek gtalka sprašuješ, če ej nekdo frej
<sasa84> kr noro :P
<sasa84> miha: noč :)
<sasa84> pa na zdravje!
<miha> :)
#ubuntu-si 2014-11-16
<jabuk1> M 1.2 > 8.km SV od KOBARIDA @16/11/2014 04:27:31  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.3+N,+13.65+E
<pitastrudl> kva
<miha> Jutro
<miha> http://www.monitor.si/novica/podtikanje-virusov-pri-uporabi-tora/162022/
<Seniorita> Podtikanje virusov pri uporabi Tora! | Monitor
<Seniorita> »Omrežje Tor je namenjeno višji varnosti in anonimnosti, saj zaradi preusmerjanja prometa prek več vozlišč po celem svetu in šifriranja komunikacij prisluškovalci vašemu prometu ne morejo ugotoviti, s kom in kaj komunicirate. Toda Tor ima svoje temne plati, ki se v praksi že izrabljajo za podtikanje trojanskih konjev in druge nesnage.«
<miha> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/TransparentProxy.html#toc5
<Seniorita> Transparent Proxy with Linux and Squid mini-HOWTO
<miha> :p
<miha> https://heml.is/
<Seniorita> Hemlis - Beautiful and secure Messenger
<Seniorita> »The Beautiful & Secure Messenger«
<zdobersek> pozdrav
<lynxlynxlynx> jutro
<pitastrudl> jutro
<CrazyLemon> sonce je!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> why d fak gugl hoče updejtat hindi input..i dont do hindi
<zdobersek> koncno so pofixal PIA VPN klient za liziko
<zdobersek> tko da dons se tablico upgradam
<CrazyLemon> who's pia? :)
<zdobersek> google her
<CrazyLemon> js sm se en mal zafrknu in bom mogu Å¡e enkrat zbrisat vse na telefonu
<CrazyLemon> :/
<CrazyLemon> pia..pha
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti pomaga pia če že vsi poznamo tvoj ip? :/
<pitastrudl> hh
<zdobersek> come at me then bro
<zdobersek> rabis karto za NL?
 * pitastrudl inštalira xubuntu na en star laptop
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sure.. če častiš še kak brownie i'm in :)
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuu
<sasa84> sodraaaa
<CrazyLemon> kakšna sodra.. a se ti blede :)
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon: res jo je mal padl :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ seveda..zato ti je tudi povezava dol padla ane :P
<idioterna> zanimiv
<idioterna> tle je pa tak sonck
<CrazyLemon> povsod je..sam pri saši je sodra :p
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/ziva-launch.jpg
<idioterna> tak dan je.
<pitastrudl> najs
<pitastrudl> moj dan se pa skriva za ruletami
<pitastrudl> :D
<sasa84_> sej ni blo dost...par unih kuglc je dol padl
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qQnYZLIrg8
<Seniorita> Zračni posnetki poplave Loška dolina (gornje jezero) 12.11.2014 - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> st. vincent je kr v redu film
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/suomen-euroa-2.jpg
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk1> Trenutno se predvaja: Stars - From The Night
 * sasa84 požgečka CrazyLemon
 * CrazyLemon se polula
<Grega> dober večer! :)
<zdobersek> 'dan
<idioterna> zdravo
<Grega> fantje, mogoce bi mi vi znali pomagat.. downloadal bi rad 13 posnetkov iz: http://showecho.com/whitelabel/load/aHR0cDovL2plbmtpbnNleWVjYXJlLmNvbS9jYXRhcmFjdHMv/60c121c7-422a-4559-4adc-41504e514e0a
<Grega> ampak me j-j-jezi :)
<zdobersek> flashing me nexus
<zdobersek> #justsundaynightthings
<pitastrudl> mah če bi meu nexusa bi vsak dan flesu :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: help the fella out
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl nonsense
<pitastrudl> zakaj
<pitastrudl> a ni kao ful romov zanga
<pitastrudl> lol
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl so? kaj ti bo telefon če boš 80% dneva nedosegljiv
<CrazyLemon> ker bi flashal rome
<pitastrudl> ja kak flesas ti en rom pol dneva al kaj
<pitastrudl> to ti vzame 10min za enga
<zdobersek> ^ what a champ
<mihaweb> a Å¡e kak nginx mojster tle?
<idioterna> mhm
<mihaweb> en problem mam
<zdobersek> .gif dozens of us
<jabuk1> http://media.giphy.com/media/R7nla9MihQz7i/giphy.gif
<zdobersek> them*
<mihaweb> a lahk pr proxy_pass postavim en header z vrednostjo enga get paramatera iz url?
<zdobersek> what the fuck
<mihaweb> konkretno tista butasta koda zadi pričakuje cookie, jaz ne morem iz vseh platform tega poslat
<mihaweb> mam pa v ?cookie=...
<pitastrudl> zdobersek: nevem kaksne probleme z romi mas ti ampak ok :D
<mihaweb> a se da to?
<mihaweb> proxy_set_header cookie $url     kej v takem stilu?
<zdobersek> https://i.imgur.com/QKnImSv.gif
<zdobersek> decryption unsuccessful
<zdobersek> corrupted data
<zdobersek> factory reset required
<zdobersek> fuck you very much, Android
<mihaweb> :p
<pitastrudl> zdobersek: kaj si sploh flesu
<zdobersek> 2012 nexus 7
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ti si kriv
<idioterna> mihaweb: zihr se da
<pitastrudl> haha
<idioterna> mihaweb: loh probam
<idioterna> cak sam froce iz bane vrzem
<idioterna> ce mi bo ratal prot toku prplavat do kopalnce
<mihaweb> idioterna: za $arg_cookie verjetn rabim regex location ane?
<mihaweb> kak pol rewrite naredim?
<mihaweb> če je blo prej /socket.io/1 location
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek d0h..to je pa zato ker upgrejdaš ! upgrejding sux..the only proper way is factory way! :)
<mihaweb> idioterna:  a bi se dal to pogojno narediti, če ta get parameter.. $arg_nekaj ni prazen?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/acmuehlenbruch/photos/pcb.567048916730197/567048760063546/?type=1&theater
<Seniorita> Fotografije iz objave osebe Auto Center... - Auto Center Mühlenbruch GmbH | Facebook
<Seniorita> »Auto Center Mühlenbruch GmbH posted this photo on 2014-11-14. 1586 likes. 717 comments. 578 shares.«
<CrazyLemon> tist k je to delal je pa bil profi
<yang> CrazyLemon: Martin Brainless Waren wohl die Polen wieder mal da ich find´s witzig
<yang> zanimivo da so poljaki tam na tapeti...
<CrazyLemon> yang ne bi vedel kaj piše
<yang> pise da so jim Poljaki sneli gume
<CrazyLemon> yang ti bi zihr takoj obtožil južnjake ane :>
<yang> nobenega ne gre obtozevati brez dokazov
<idioterna> mihaweb: da se
<idioterna> mihaweb: sam je tricky
<mihaweb> proxy_set_header Cookie connect.sid=$arg_connectsid;
<mihaweb> to mi zdj dela
<mihaweb> iz phonegap se povežem gor (kjer ni cookijev) :p
<idioterna> kul
<mihaweb> thanx,.. zdaj pa pir :p
<idioterna> nc mu nism pomagu, on pa thanx napise
<idioterna> vljuden fant!
<CrazyLemon> you were there for him.. thats sometimes worth more!
<lynxlynxlynx> rubber ducky si bil
<yang> V Drami talajo sendvice za obcinstvo ki je na minimalcih :)
<idioterna> lepo od njih
<yang> ceprav nevem zakaj ga je Lado Leskovar dobil...
<idioterna> ja na minimalcu je
<yang> a mislis ?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0VzU5kZ2iA
<Seniorita> Demeter - Lada - YouTube
<yang> mozn
<Seniorita> »Music video by Demeter from the album Uvod v Strastno Directed by Demeter and Benjamin Produkcja 2007«
<yang> to je beast da so dolocene oddaje copyright in jih ne smejo predvajat preko neta
<yang> bedast
<pitastrudl> katermu operaterju pripada 091?
<Sky[x]> tedx?
<yang> pitastrudl: v mojem clanku pise https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telephone_numbers_in_Slovenia
<Seniorita> Telephone numbers in Slovenia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> yang: zakaj je bedast?
<idioterna> yang: a nisi ti proti komunizmu?
<pitastrudl> ty yang
<yang> idioterna: mislim bedast je v tolk k lahko FM poslusas prek neta pa ne...
<idioterna> ja ampak to je odlocitev lastnika avtorskih pravic, a ne?
<idioterna> ce pa mislis da lastnik pravic ne sme dolocat kako smes njegove vsebine konzumirat
<yang> verjetno
<idioterna> potem si pa komunist
<pitastrudl> yang: žal ne piše, fora je da mam tuki 3g usb modem in nevem katere apn nastavitve bi dal
<yang> in katerega operaterja imas ?
<yang> das nastavitve take kot so pri operaterju oz. poklices njihov hotline in ti bodo povedali
<yang> ce das SIMKO noter v mobilni telefon ti bo izpisalo kdo je provider
<yang> v primeru, da si prijavljen na njihov repetitor
<yang> 091 mora biti nekaj novega
<CrazyLemon> to je premium 090 :>
<yang> ce bos pogruntal kaj je mi napisi in bom dodal v clanek
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl telemach :)
<CrazyLemon> hm..al pa ne
<yang> Pobiram stave kdo bo prejel Jezkovo nagrado
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl vipnet hrvaška :))
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: od mobitela je simka
<idioterna> ah, ni zgrabu za vabo, grem nastimat naslednjo epizodo dr. who za gospo
<idioterna> bbl
<pitastrudl> tyt
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl zakaj pol sprašuješ kateremu operaterju pripada če že veš čigava je kartica?? :)
<yang> pitastrudl: logicno bi bilo, da ima mobitel tudi 091, ker ze imajo 031, 041, 051, 071
<yang> ni pa nujno
<yang> 081 ima pa VoIP
<yang> Marko Radmilovic Jezkov nagrajenec
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> R33D3M33R: ti uporablaš quassel ane
<pitastrudl> https://github.com/Zren/quassel-push
<Seniorita> Zren/quassel-push · GitHub
<Seniorita> »Moved to https://github.com/Zren/quassel-pushbullet«
<R33D3M33R> pitastrudl: res je
<pitastrudl> če uporablašpushubllet je to kr kul zadeva
<pitastrudl> jeben space
<R33D3M33R> nimam pametnega telefona :)
<pitastrudl> aha, ok
<idioterna> moj telefon je pa ful pametn
<idioterna> ze od rojstva se mu vid da je zlo inteligentn
<idioterna> ma tut kr dost psihicnih tezav zarad tega.
<yang> pametni telefoni za bukove ljudi
<idioterna> to sploh ni tok slaba ideja
<yang> pametni telefon je recimo tezje upravljati kot pa vozit avto
<yang> poznam ljudi ki vozijo avte, pa se na te telefone ne spoznajo
<pitastrudl> vsak ima svoj okus :)
<idioterna> jaz poznam ljudi, ki vozijo avte, pa ne znajo vozit avtomobilov.
<pitastrudl> haha
<CrazyLemon> kaj se je pa treba "spoznati" da uporabljaš pametni telefon? enako je kot z računalniki..sam brat moraš znat :)
<yang> ja to ti govoris, ker si racunalnisko pismena generacija, starejsi imajo probleme
<pitastrudl> niti ne
<CrazyLemon> yang zato ker ne berejo
<idioterna> yang: nepismeni starejsi, morda.
<pitastrudl> če človek res nima predstave kaj uporablja je težko upravljati zadevo
<CrazyLemon> ampak raje kr klikajo brez da bi prebrali
<idioterna> moja babica normalno uporablja racunalnik
<yang> idioterna: blabla
<CrazyLemon> oz. tapkajo :)
<pitastrudl> drugo je če sproti tehnologijo uporabljaš
<yang> zakaj mislis da obstaja projekt Simbioza ?
<idioterna> ampak je bila racunovodja po poklicu in je vedno znala brat, pisat, racunat in tipkat
<yang> ker so vsi starejsi nepismeni ?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> seveda
<idioterna> kaj pa drugega?
<CrazyLemon> what he said
<idioterna> saj je tudi ogromno mladih nepismenih
<yang> druga generacija so
<idioterna> ja in?
<pitastrudl> dedi, 83 let uporablja laptop za vse kar rabi
<pitastrudl> sem ga lepo pa počasi navadil
<yang> haha
<yang> bogi
<pitastrudl> prej ni nič uporabljal
<idioterna> jaz babice nisem nic navajal
<yang> ga maltretiras
<pitastrudl> jah rabu je ane
<pitastrudl> yang: sam me je prosu
<pitastrudl> :)
<CrazyLemon> pri meni pri simbiozi je bila ženska ki je mela pametni telefon..pa računalnik je tudi uporabljala.. facebook in podobno :)
<CrazyLemon> pa je bila ~70
<yang> zadnjic sem bil na busu, pa ena tko 80+ pravi "Morm se na mejle odgovorit, na 30 sem jih ze, se 40 morm"
<pitastrudl> haha
<CrazyLemon> edino prav :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa drugega počne pri teh letih..naj raziskuje internet :)
<yang> Sej moj stari ata je tut se zanimal kako ZX spectrum deluje
<yang> jst sem mu reku "ah to sam LOAD "" pritisned pol pa samo dela
<yang> to je blo vse kar si rabu znat
<yang> pa si lahk vse igrice naloadal
<yang> sicer ce si zjahal kaseto, pol se ni vec loadal kar je blo skoda, sploh ce je bla kaka popularna igrica
<lynxlynxlynx> "pritisni load" ni lih potešitev zanimanja
<yang> moj stari oce je imel tipkalni stroj, kjer je tipkal pisma in podobno in tudi potem tisto korekturo za crke, in mislim da ga je najbolj zanimalo, ce se da ZX uporabiti namesto tega...no pac jaz tega nisem znal ampak stric pa ne vem verjetno mu je pokazal kako, pa se potem stari ni lotil
<yang> je bil pa ZX super izum, ker si ga lepo na TV prilopil za uporabo
<idioterna> ja vids
<idioterna> ti tut nisi bil pismen
<yang> men ni tega noben kazu
<idioterna> "j prtisnes za load" pa res ni pismen
<idioterna> ja men tut ne
<idioterna> pa sm se vseen naucu
<yang> jst sem sam kasnete piratiral, da sem mel vedno vec igric
<yang> pol sem mel napisan od kere do kere minute katera traja
<yang> na kaseti
<yang> oz verjetno na obrate od kasetarja
<yang> sej so imeli neke tecaje za programiranje, sam jst nisem bil nikol vpisan
<yang> LOGO je bil programski jezik za otroke
<idioterna> skoda, ves kok bi bil zdaj bolj bogat
<idioterna> pa ful lepso punco bi mel in bajto nekje na soncni legi
<idioterna> tko k js!
<yang> si ziher ?
<idioterna> ja, absolutno.
<yang> sem imel nekaj prijateljev ki so dali te sole skozi
<yang> in jih kasneje racunalnik sploh ni vec zanimal
<yang> recimo Lojze...
<yang> on je bil kr talent
<idioterna> lojze smid?
<idioterna> on je se vedno talent
<yang> Napisal si mi da ne dela v ITju
<idioterna> zakaj bi pa v ITju delal?
<idioterna> sej prakticno vsa druga podrocja tudi potrebujejo dobre racunalnicarje
<idioterna> on je sicer medicino dostudiral, kar ga naredi blazno iskanega
<idioterna> ker je tako malo medicincev informacijsko pismenih
<yang> idioterna: ja ti mas prakticno soncno lego in plazo pred bajto, kadar se vodotok poveca
<sasa84_> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=469280599879510
<Seniorita> Bob der Pfuscher | Facebook
<Seniorita> »So gehts natürlich auch ^^Gruß Bob der Pfuscher (© Jegliche Nutzung untersagt )«
<Sky[x]> http://www.linksys.si/
<Seniorita> Linksys Home Networking
<Sky[x]> lol :D
<pitastrudl> ker povprečn film lol
<pitastrudl> .imdb into the storm
<jabuk1> V osrcju viharja (2014) 89 min Action Thriller
<jabuk1> Ocena: 6/10 (25,513 glasov) MT: 44/100
<jabuk1> Storm trackers, thrill-seekers, and everyday townspeople document an unprecedented onslaught of tornadoes touching down in the town of Silverton.
<jabuk1> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi3246894105/
<jabuk1> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2106361/
<pitastrudl> cgi je bil Å¡e vredu
<pitastrudl> shit got blown up
#ubuntu-si 2015-11-09
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 7.km SZ od ZAGREBA (HRVAÅ KA) @09/11/2015 01:22:04  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.86+N,+15.93+E
<napsy> jutro
<Sky[x]> lp
<yang> Boli me kita za Irak i Iran, oni se kokaju a ja sam miran. -- Bora Djordjevic
<napsy> he sux
<CrazyLemon> sux kita?
<yang> Necu dugo biti momak, mojoj maloj raste stomak. Bog te jebo, nisam trebo. Da sam znao, ja bi stao. -- Bora
<napsy> I don't get it
<yang> a ne razumes srbscine ?
<napsy> en mal
<napsy> ko sem bil mali, sem se redil, jebiga ni mi blo treba .. ce bi vedu bi stal?
<napsy> tolk o moji srbscini :)
<napsy> sicer pa nikol nism stekal balkanskih vicev
<napsy> ponavad je blo tak, en ga pove pa so vsi, like, rofl
<napsy> js pa ... m'kay whatevah
<yang> Drugovi iz stare garde, gde cuvate milijarde ?
<yang> napsy ja v glavnen tvoje razumevanje srbscine je slabo
<napsy> jap
<napsy> no pa tut ce mi kdo prevede, ne stekam
<yang> napsy kupi si stare alan forde ali poisci pdfje, se bos malo jezika naucil.
<napsy> nevem ce mi je ravno v interesu
<pitastrudl> jutro
<pitastrudl> ubuntu se mi je povezoval na telemachov wifi avtomatsko ob bootu, in ko sem se loginal mi je krešalo cel ubuntu :-D
<pitastrudl> sm se mogu disconketat od telemacha da mi je nehu krešat ob loginu
<napsy> sistem ti je zamrznu?
<pitastrudl> ne pač loginal sem se, in se prikaže desktop in je krešnil nazaj na login screen
<napsy> aja
<napsy> x se ti je sesul
<pitastrudl> x?
<napsy> x server
<pitastrudl> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<napsy> kero graficno pa mas?
<pitastrudl> telemach wifi je bil povzročitelj verig dogodkov,ki je sledilo temu
<pitastrudl> System:    Host: arun-HP-ProBook-6560b Kernel: 3.19.0-30-generic x86_64 (64 bit)
<pitastrudl>            Desktop: Unity 7.2.5  Distro: Ubuntu 14.04 trusty
<pitastrudl> Machine:   System: Hewlett-Packard product: HP ProBook 6560b version: A0001D02
<pitastrudl>            Mobo: Hewlett-Packard model: 1619 version: KBC Version 97.4E
<pitastrudl>            Bios: Hewlett-Packard version: 68SCE Ver. F.60 date: 03/12/2015
<pitastrudl> CPU:       Dual core Intel Core i5-2410M CPU (-HT-MCP-) cache: 3072 KB
<pitastrudl>            Clock Speeds: 1: 876 MHz 2: 899 MHz 3: 845 MHz 4: 1894 MHz
<pitastrudl> Graphics:  Card: Intel 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller
<pitastrudl>            Display Server: X.Org 1.17.1 drivers: intel (unloaded: fbdev,vesa) Resolution: 1366x768@60.0hz
<pitastrudl>            GLX Renderer: Mesa DRI Intel Sandybridge Mobile GLX Version: 3.0 Mesa 10.5.9
<pitastrudl> Network:   Card: Intel 82579V Gigabit Network Connection driver: e1000e -1
<pitastrudl>            Card: Broadcom BCM4313 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter driver: bcma-pci-bridge -2
<pitastrudl> Drives:    HDD Total Size: 320.1GB (12.4% used)
<napsy> hm intel
<pitastrudl> Info:      Processes: 243 Uptime: 6 min Memory: 1645.1/3886.1MB
<pitastrudl>            Client: Quassel v0.12.2 (dist-9c5e6c6) inxi: 2.1.2
<napsy> oh lord
<pitastrudl> ops
<pitastrudl> sry
<pitastrudl> D:
<pitastrudl> wrong arguments
<napsy> intel ponavad kr dobr delajo
<pitastrudl> D:
<pitastrudl> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<CrazyLemon> kaj pravi dmesg? sej ne rabiš skopirat sam poglej kaj pravi :)
<pitastrudl> https://gist.github.com/pitastrudl/198a84b3b845806b11de
<Pepelka> gist:198a84b3b845806b11de · GitHub
<napsy> stakn ven telefon
<napsy> [   11.442239] lpc_ich: Resource conflict(s) found affecting gpio_ich
<pitastrudl> pa sej prej nism meu telefona notr
<pitastrudl> to ga zdl sam filam
<napsy> aja ok
<napsy> [   11.442209] ACPI Warning: SystemIO range 0x0000000000000428-0x000000000000042f conflicts with OpRegion 0x0000000000000400-0x000000000000047f (\PMIO) (20141107/utaddress-258)
<pitastrudl> :D
<napsy> to tut mogoc zna bit tezava
<pitastrudl> was ist das
<napsy> weirdness
<pitastrudl> ¯\(°_o)/¯
<dz0ny> ich je main controller, zgleda da se kregajo graficna, sata krmilnik pa se kaj :D
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: 32mb ram
<dz0ny> daj graficni
<dz0ny> ponovi vajo
<dz0ny> sam tist naslov je soo low
<pitastrudl> what
<pitastrudl> uhhh
<pitastrudl> kako naj dodam ram dz0ny, kako sistem nebi uproabljal kolikor je na voljo?
<dz0ny> 0x0000000000000428 je nizje kot pa linux boot entry point v memory
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: trej tvoja graficna si deli ram z cpu
<pitastrudl> lel
<dz0ny> v biosu lahko nastaviš več ali manj
<pitastrudl> i see
<pitastrudl> ok, ty
<dz0ny> zanima me sam al se krega to al kaj drugega
<dz0ny> a maš tud ločeno grafično not?
<dz0ny> yep
<dz0ny> amdish
<dz0ny> kaj imaš v /var/log/xorg
<dz0ny> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<dz0ny> po crashu
<dz0ny> napsy: PMIO je accelerated intel storage control point
<napsy> ok, to mi je prvo padlo v oci
<dz0ny> v windows mas en driver ki na ta naslov nalozi nek fw blob za sata
<dz0ny> tko kot se patcha cpu
<dz0ny> sam to je se za sata in ostale zadeve
<pitastrudl> dz0ny: samo integirrana je notri
<dz0ny> namesti indel graphics driver
<dz0ny> mat ima istu cpu sam od dell in se je xorg skozi crashal
<pitastrudl> https://gist.github.com/pitastrudl/de7f172f317285a74b8f
<Pepelka> gist:de7f172f317285a74b8f · GitHub
<pitastrudl> to je xorg.0.log dz0ny
<msev-> A ce je nek program napisan za raspbian ga vseen lah laufam v ubuntuju - https://github.com/tedsluis/dump1090
<Pepelka> tedsluis/dump1090 · GitHub
<Pepelka> »dump1090 - Dump1090 is a simple Mode S decoder for RTLSDR devices«
<CrazyLemon> msev- ce ga zbuildas za x64/x86 i guess you could.. sam tale .deb je pa za armhf zbuildan
<CrazyLemon> poskusi je bela cesta!
<msev-> Aja
<msev-> Ga bom zbildov poj
<msev-> A drgac ce mam dve verziji tega. Seprav original dump zbildan, pa ce se tega zbildam a bo ksn problem
<upd> http://www.rtvslo.si/news-in-english/slovenians-first-in-the-world-with-licence-for-conversion-of-euro-and-bitcoin/378217
<Pepelka> Slovenians first in the world with licence for conversion of euro and bitcoin :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Startup company Cashila is the first in the world to obtain a bank licence for conversion of digital currency bitcoin and euros with the purpose of competing with the Swift system.«
<zdobersek> why not cashilla
<zdobersek> and how could they possibly beat TayTay
<slax0r> jutro
<Matthai> hoj, a kdo ve, zakaj mi javlja tole: E: Datoteka Release za http://ftp.arnes.si/pub/packages/debian/dists/wheezy-updates/Release je potekla (neveljavna od 1d 16h 3min 30s). Posodobitev za to skladišče ne bo uveljavljena.
<CrazyLemon> če odpreš link piše Valid-Until: Sat, 07 Nov 2015 20:50:09 UTC     tko da..verjetno zato
<slax0r> a ni wheezy ze like, ancient?
<idioterna> je ja
<CrazyLemon> ampak to je wheezy-updates!
<idioterna> so ancient, in fact, you could probably refine it into gasoline
<CrazyLemon> Matthai počakaj da se arnes spet posynca pa se bo verjetno težava odpravila
<CrazyLemon> ali pa uporabi en drug repo
<zdobbie> a je dons insurgency v planu
<zdobbie> da vem, ce moram stisnit urco spanja prej noter
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> ja..kr pejt prej spat da boš čil za insurgency :p
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Audacious 3.7 Released, Available In PPA  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/dA-xV0XkRek/audacious-37-released-available-in-ppa.html
<CrazyLemon> http://www.enaa.com/oddelki/telefonija/izd_13824_evsmplgx001_mobilni_telefon_lg_nexus_5x_crn
<Pepelka> Mobilni telefon LG Nexus 5X �rn 16GB EU | EnaA.com
<Pepelka> »Mobilni telefon LG Nexus 5X �rn 16GB EU lahko najugodneje kupite na EnaA.com. Sodoben prijazen nakup Mobilni telefon LG Nexus 5X �rn 16GB EU. Zagotovljena hitra in zanesljiva dostava na va� naslov.«
<CrazyLemon> holy sh1t man..600€ za nexusa
<CrazyLemon> 550*
<zdobbie> 6P?
<CrazyLemon> glede na to kakšno ceno ima nexus 5x v sloveniji bo 6p tam okrog 750 :D
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: `Albert` Quicklauncher PPA Packages Updated  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/5gJXzz3zo7g/albert-quicklauncher-ppa-packages.html
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie a boš kupil 6p?
<zdobbie> muybe
<zdobbie> ce bo rootable
<CrazyLemon> you such a hacker man..you can root it we trust you man!
<CrazyLemon> !g gethuawei 6p
<Pepelka> Nexus 6P - Huawei Official Store http://www.gethuawei.com/nexus6p
<CrazyLemon> .pretvori 500 usd eur
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: 500 USD je 464.00 EUR
<CrazyLemon> ^
<zdobbie> ma ne
<zdobbie> poanta ni v tem, ce ga lahko
<zdobbie> seveda ga lahko
<zdobbie> I mean, cmon
<zdobbie> varka je v tem, ce ga _smem_
<CrazyLemon> kaj je pol poanta..do enlighten us oh yee full of ...light
<CrazyLemon> aha
<CrazyLemon> seveda ne
<zdobbie> roota se ga seveda za to, da gor nalozim poljuben sistem
<zdobbie> *wink wink*
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu for phones ane... aww <3
<zdobbie> lol no
<jabuk> https://i.imgur.com/BiSkH5D.png
<pitastrudl> zato nemorm več kupovat samsungov zarad HWja
<pitastrudl> takoj k hočš dat rom gor
<pitastrudl> rip warranty
<pitastrudl> zato bi pa nexusa mel sam ja...
<pitastrudl> rip money
<pitastrudl> might as well sell my kindeys
<yang> ledvico bi prodal da bi nexusa kupil, svasta
<slax0r> pitastrudl: to pa ni cist res...
<pitastrudl> wat
<pitastrudl> ja lahk rootaš, kaj pa romi?
<slax0r> da zgubis warranty ce das custom rom gor
<pitastrudl> se da obiti knox?
<slax0r> odvisno od napake kasneje
<slax0r> ne, se ne da
<pitastrudl> no, potem se trinpe "Å¡tevec"
<pitastrudl> afaik
<pitastrudl> tripne*
<slax0r> definitivno je bolj ziher ce ne das custom rom
<slax0r> ampak se da tut prek garancije porihtat pa ceprav je knox na 1
<pitastrudl> ja nevem, nebi riskeru
<pitastrudl> nisem še bil prepričan če se res da
<slax0r> meh, samsung je itak... gnus...
<pitastrudl> mam S4, mi dela vredu že zadnje dve leti
<pitastrudl> pa pol
<slax0r> meni ni delal vredu ze od prvega dneva
<slax0r> kr neki sem morla rebootat
<slax0r> ker ni delal al bluetooth
<slax0r> al gps
<slax0r> al se wlan ni povezal
<slax0r> al ni slo klicat
<slax0r> al ni slo se javit
<slax0r> itd itd
<slax0r> sm dal potem CM gor, pa je blo bols, sam se vseen ne tk kot bi moral bit
<pitastrudl> jaz sem imel TouchJizz gor 2 uri od nakupa
<pitastrudl> se pravi od trgovine, dokler nisem recoverya dal gor
<pitastrudl> :P
<slax0r> saj ga ne mores odstranit
<slax0r> ker je v rom zapecen
<pitastrudl> česa
<slax0r> touchwizz
<pitastrudl> lmao
<pitastrudl> wat
<slax0r> a ni del roma?
<pitastrudl> ne
<slax0r> sam mislim da ce si dal custom recovery gor, si ze butnil knox ^^
<pitastrudl> knox je prišel leto po izidu s4
<pitastrudl> :)
<pitastrudl> sem imel custom rom gor
<pitastrudl> tko da nisem dobil updejta za knox
<pitastrudl> tko da sem lepo fural knoxless bootloader dokler ni garancija Å¡la
<pitastrudl> pol ko je blo konec garancije sem pa updejtal bootloader da sm lahko gor dal lolipop brez problemov
<slax0r> ah
<pitastrudl> ja, sm meu srečo
<slax0r> no pol pa tak nimas garancije vec
<pitastrudl> :D
<slax0r> custom rom
<pitastrudl> fora je da bi lahk dal nazaj vse
<pitastrudl> pa bi zgledalo kot da nisem imel gor nič
<pitastrudl> samo če bi imel knox
<pitastrudl> pol nebi morel
<pitastrudl> :)
<slax0r> jp
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie http://www.expansys.si/s.aspx?search=nexus%206p
<Pepelka> Zadetki za iskanje: "nexus 6p" - EXPANSYS Slovenija
<zdobersek> na ja
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> idioterna zdobersek
<idioterna> feeling violent?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna right now? not really.. pretty mellow
<zdobbie> enumal
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie hitro pejt na power nap!
<CrazyLemon> js bom itak prej mogu Å¡e pico narest and stuff like that
<zdobbie> zle sem se ze v csgo ogrel
<zdobbie> tko da
<idioterna> no, js grem preklopt
<idioterna> na gamerski monitor
<idioterna> bbl
<CrazyLemon> ja zdobbie upam da si vadil met incendiary pa granat
<CrazyLemon> pa molotovk :>
<Sky[x]> ma kdo kako idejo kako bi lahko dobil podatke iz zunanjega diska na katerem lucka se gori ko ga prikljucis na win/osx samo nikjer pa ga ne zazna?
<jabuk> http://cdn-media.hollywood.com/images/l/victory_620_080712.jpg
<zdobbie> lol
<CrazyLemon> a vam izpiše statse na glavnem zaslonu? tam zravn avatarja?
<idioterna> dunnoo
<idioterna> dunno
<Sky[x]> pa slisi se da se glava vrti
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: zdobbie, mi smo not
<idioterna> k bosta jezna na begunce kr joinejta :)
<zdobbie> the f
<idioterna> ja a niso to begunci
<idioterna> k majo brisace na glavi
<idioterna> js jih skos za krstne liste sprasuje,
<idioterna> m
<zdobbie> migranjte mogoce?
<zdobbie> wannabe Hitlar
<CrazyLemon> insurgents!
<idioterna> no to ja
<idioterna> teruristi
<zdobbie> kter backstabbere
<idioterna> kdo?
<idioterna> a ste nehal?
<CrazyLemon> ja..tvoji so se pobral
<idioterna> aha
<idioterna> js neki popravlam
<zdobbie> ce je prsu en migrant k se je spawnu vzadej
<CrazyLemon> get used to it!
<CrazyLemon> kdo je pa tist soviet?
<CrazyLemon> tudi migrant? :9
<zdobbie> muybe
<idioterna> soviet je nek britanc al kva
<idioterna> a pommie
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> ne..spaghetti
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> sej to je biu ta
<idioterna> sovietspaghetti
<idioterna> some weirdo :)
<CrazyLemon> zakaj imam Release.key v ~ ?
<CrazyLemon> in kako ugotovim čigav je ta pgp key
<CrazyLemon> -----BEGIN PGP PUBLIC KEY BLOCK-----
<CrazyLemon> Version: GnuPG v1.4.5 (GNU/Linux)
<zdobbie> mogoc bos ransomware potegnu dol v naslednjem updateu
<CrazyLemon> fingers crossed!
<zdobbie> pingejte, ce boste se kej fural safer
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj to Å¡pilate?
<CrazyLemon> !g insurgency
<Pepelka> Insurgency on Steam http://store.steampowered.com/app/222880/
<CrazyLemon> !g insurgency humble bundle
<Pepelka> Buy Insurgency from the Humble Store. - Humble Bundle https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p/insurgency_storefront
<lynxlynxlynx> ah
<idioterna> strjelama se
<idioterna> nemce pa partizane :)
<zdobersek> ratatatatata
<netkat> sami pacifisti:P
<idioterna> ja sej mene skos zmerjajo da zakaj nc ne strelam
<idioterna> Matthai: joj, dns
<idioterna> takoj
<netkat> idioterna pobij jih, cim vec jih dej:D
<CrazyLemon> idioterna se kr poskuša neki pogovarjat s teroristi pa hoče mediator bit
<netkat> hehehhe
<netkat> ja pogovor dost resi
<CrazyLemon> se strinjam..sam oni ga ne razumejo pol pa začnejo z RPGji streljat
<netkat> lol
<CrazyLemon> in kdo naj...? jah ostali ki smo tam z njim :(
<netkat> ga nekam skrit, d ne dela skode
<Matthai> hja, samo ko terorista fajn s knjigo počiš po glavi...  se ne pobere več
<Matthai> pa ne s Koranom!
<netkat> :D
<zdobersek> ... biblijo?
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<idioterna> tadebelim knuthom
<Matthai> ne, s komentarjem Ustave RS
<Matthai> Komentar Ustave Republike Slovenije, urednik: Lovro Å turm, obseg: 1247 strani
<Matthai> evo, to bi moralo zadovoljiti še desničarje :-)
<zdobersek> c++ technical report
<zdobersek> ~1400 strani
<speed-> 1250 strani komentarja na naso ustavo?
<speed-> na kolikih jepa ustava?
<idioterna> Matthai: ana. sm ti dodal
<idioterna> prav kaze
<Matthai> idioterna, ok, kdaj pa to vidim? oz. kdaj se refresha?
<idioterna> zdele
<idioterna> mislim, ce si poskusil, potem bo do 2 uri se narobe
<idioterna> ce nisi bo pa prav
<Matthai> aha.. sem :-/
<pitastrudl> http://i.imgur.com/PC5XIld.png
<pitastrudl> rabi kdo kupone
<pitastrudl> za steam
<idioterna> a zgledamo ko kuponkoti :)
<pitastrudl> lo
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> pač popust na špil
<pitastrudl> js jih nerabm
<idioterna> ma, ce bi kej nucal bi reku, pa nism nek gamer :)
<CrazyLemon> i've seen your grenade throwing skillz..you a pro bro!
<idioterna> totally ja
<idioterna> "daj glavco!"
<msev-> To pa res svaka cast k za granato lepo vrzt je treba res met skill
<idioterna> ja za tko k jih js mecem rabs res kr skill ja
<idioterna> postavu sm se pred stenge
<idioterna> in namest da bi dol vrgu sm zadel v skarpo in dobu pod noge en un
<idioterna> incendiary
<idioterna> in pol "omg" vzamem nasledno
<idioterna> in vrzem
<idioterna> in vidm da je flash, ampak se prepozn obrnem
<idioterna> in sm blinded
<idioterna> in pol valda rikverc hodm par korakov
<idioterna> in se spotaknem na incendiary
<idioterna> in umrem.
<idioterna> kera poezija, skor vse se na in zacne
<pitastrudl> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> skillz man.. ker tega ni zmozen vsak
<idioterna> jsm se tut tok smeju da nism mogu aimat par minut
<msev-> Hahaha
<msev-> Si combo naredu
#ubuntu-si 2015-11-10
<pitastrudl> jutro
<zdobersek> hja
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<napsy> jutro
<msev-> dz0ny, u here?
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> he gone with the wind
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek http://www.iflscience.com/brain/you-ve-been-drinking-coffee-wrong-whole-time
<Pepelka> You’ve Been Drinking Coffee Wrong This Whole Time | IFLScience
<Pepelka> »For many of us, just the mere thought of that first cup of coffee is enough to warrant crawling out of bed in the morning. The nascent aroma of a good blend alone can blast the sleepiness away for many. But, according to a new video (below) from YouTube channel ASAPScience, you’ve been drinking your coffee all wrong.  «
<zdobersek> da vidimo
<msev-> CrazyLemon, dj bom tebe prašov, mislm da je C# jezik.... a se da tole nardit ->  if(analogValue < 100) actualState = ppm[6] = 250;  ....torej da sta 2x = na takle način
<msev-> al kko bi naredu da če je analog value pod 100 je actual state da je na 6 kanalu ppm streama vrednost 250
<CrazyLemon> msev- actualState = ppm[6] ppm[6] = 250 ?
<msev-> tnx, a to lahko lepo naprej v isti vrstici pišem
<msev-> al je vseen
<CrazyLemon> msev- ne vem kako tečen je compiler pri c#
<CrazyLemon> enim je čist vseeno in lahko cel program spišeš v eno vrstico
<CrazyLemon> drugi so pa tečni če je en space preveč
<CrazyLemon> pa nasplošno ne vem zakaj bi hotel to pisat v isto vrstico.. keep it nice and tidy man!
<msev-> pol pa naprej mam tole  else if(analogValue < 900) actualState = 3; ->  if(analogValue < 900) actualState = ppm[6] ppm[6]=1000
<msev-> a sm prov napisov po  tvojem kopitu
<msev-> in a je kej narobe če ta ppm skoz omenjam a je to pač vezan na pozicijo analog value-a pa nima veze če je skoz omenjen
<CrazyLemon> msev- pojma nimam kaj sploh počneš.. actualstate hrani inte?
<CrazyLemon> kaj je actualstate in kaj hrani.. kaj je ppm[6] in kakšne vrednosti on hrani
<zdobersek> menda loh das v bracket scope
<msev-> ppm[6] je pač določevanje vrednosti ppm signala v mikrosekundah na rc kanalu 6
<zdobersek> if (analogValue < 900) {
<zdobersek>   actualState = 250;
<zdobersek>   ppm[6] = 250;
<zdobersek> }
<zdobersek> al moras swappat vrednosti?
<msev-> to vem da je kul, za uno ostalo ti pa dam link do kode, ki bi jo rad preuredil -> http://www.lucadentella.it/en/2014/08/01/interruttore-a-tre-posizioni-e-arduino/
<Pepelka> lucadentella.it – 3-way switch and Arduino
<msev-> dzony mi jo je pa že napisal tako, da bom pol 2 switcha mel, zj ubistvu samo rabm kko povežem to kodo z eno drugo kodo k ma ta ppm not :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- ja to ne bo kul kar počneš..k er actualstate = ppm[6] pomeni da ima actualstate 250 vrednost
<msev-> ja sam je vezan na analogValue a ni
<msev-> če je analogvalue tok je actual state tok
<CrazyLemon> msev- ja..ampak v tvojem prvem primeru.. če je analogvalue manjši kot 100 potem je actualstate je toliko kot ppm[6] hrani vrednost preden shranis v ppm[6] vrednost 250
<CrazyLemon> ti pa zelis da je actualstate ena majhna cifra
<CrazyLemon> če prav razumem
<CrazyLemon> torej kanal na katerem laufa ppm
<msev-> bom obrazložiu
<msev-> ne
<msev-> kanal je fiksen
<msev-> spreminja se vrednost ppm signala (vrednost je mogoča od 0-2000). Ko je 3-poz. stikalo v spodnji poziciji želim da je vrednost ppm signala na kanalu 6, 250...ko je stikalo v srednji poziciji želim da je vrednost ppm signala 1000, ko je pa v zgornji poziciji pa želim da je vrednost 1800
<CrazyLemon> torej spodnja pozicija je actualstate = 1 , srednja 2 in zgornja 3 ?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pol to preprosto napišeš tko..ne pa actualstate=ppm[6] ker bo ta 250, 1000 in 1800
<msev-> čak ubistvu actualState sploh ne rabm
<msev-> loh bi sam if(analogValue < 100) ppm[6]= 250
<msev-> else if(analogValue < 900) ppm[6]=1000
<msev-> else ppm[6]= 200
<msev-> 2000*
<CrazyLemon> a imas tudi ppm[2] ?
<CrazyLemon> pa ppm[x] ?
<msev-> ja od 1-8 mam
<CrazyLemon> aha..ok
<msev-> sam ok 4 naprej majo samo srednjo vrednost inicializirano
<msev-> od*
<msev-> tko da ta je "prazen" ga lahko spreminjam
<CrazyLemon> sam če nimas actualstatea potem je tista primerjava s prejsnjim stanjem odvec
<msev-> hmm sm vedu da se bo spet zakompliciral
<msev-> zakaj pa je ta prejšnje stanje notr
<msev-> a zato da switch ne floata
<CrazyLemon> samo da ti izpise katero je trenutno stanje
<msev-> a moram pol odstrant to?
<CrazyLemon> msev- glede na to da ne boš uporabljal več actualstate je to odveč ja
<CrazyLemon> lahk pa pustiš actualstate in to uporabiš za debugging da se prepričaš da je vse tko kot mora bit :)
<msev-> sm mislu najprej to originalno kodo naložit pa pogledat če dela
<msev-> pol pa ta ppm notr napisat pa prek nekega drugega debuga k je že v uni kodi notr k prikazuje vrednosti ppm signalov na vseh kanalih pogledat če dela
<msev-> tko da serial.begin pa previous state pa serial. print pa serial.println  pa if previous != actual pa vse kar je v bracketih lahko odstranm
<msev-> sam pol bo sam od une prejšnje kode notr v void setup-u, od te nč, a je to kul? :D
<CrazyLemon> ne vem kaj naredi serial.begin(9600) :)
<msev-> to je za debug
<msev-> izpiše v serial monitorju
<msev-> Button state: 1 ali 2 ali 3 ali mogoče nula
<CrazyLemon> pol lahko odstraniš ja
<msev-> pri baudrateu 9600 povezava kompa z arduinotom
<msev-> gut
<msev-> bom zj napisal pa ti prlepu pastebin v preverjanje, profesor Lemon
<CrazyLemon> msev- a sm ti omenil da js ne programiram? in vse kar sm ti napisal was a joke?
<CrazyLemon> .yt ta da dam
<jabuk> All trap music adi da dam https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzuVSX33j-g
<msev-> http://pastebin.com/nz5xXdtp
<Pepelka> #define BUTTON_PIN A0 void setup() { } void loop() { int analogVa - Pastebin.com
<msev-> Lemon sj usen, važn da znaš logično razmišljat :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- moje logično razmišljanje pravi da nisi nikjer definiral ppm
<msev-> ja to je v uni drugi kodi
<msev-> k bom copy-pasteov not
<msev-> tko da to ni pene
<CrazyLemon> dobr tek meni... o/
<msev-> analogValue pa analogRead sta pa pomoje že po defaultu v arduino kompajlerju definirana? pomoje
<msev-> dobr tek Lemon a maš malco
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CTbvWodVAAAYeS_.png:large
<idioterna> kr kul
<napsy> :)
<CrazyLemon> but not cool enough! bitdefender je že spisal orodje za decrypt
<slax0r> dafuq is dis?
<CrazyLemon> linux.encoder.1 smth like that
<yang> A poznate kaksno primerno spletno stran, kjer se lahko naredi spisek knjig po ISBN stevilkah, pa da se da downloadat seznam kasneje ?
<dz0ny> cobiss :D
<yang> aha ok
<yang> zgleda, kot da je Cobiss namenjen samo uporabnikom knjiznic
<yang> glede up. imena in gesla
<dz0ny> ne
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 12.1°C @10.11.2015 11:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 76% severnik 0.5 m/s (1.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:56:04, Kulminacija: 10:47:09, Sončni zahod: 15:38:14
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 42min 11s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> http://cobiss5.izum.si/scripts/cobiss?ukaz=SFRM
<Pepelka> COBISS/OPAC | sl
<dz0ny> najdeš knjigo daš v košarco
<dz0ny> izvozi
<dz0ny> im naš seznam z isbn
<zdobersek> EASY PEASY
<dz0ny> http://splet02.izum.si/opac/opacxmlservlet?file=1240526942557907m21-001.dat&frm=RIS&n=10&user=online
<yang> librarything.com sem nasel
<yang> dz0ny: ampak to se kasneje zbrise iz Cobissa - seja ?
<dz0ny> 3 dni
<dz0ny> https://www.goodreads.com/ maš tud
<Pepelka> Share Book Recommendations With Your Friends, Join Book Clubs, Answer Trivia
<Pepelka> »Discover and share books you love on Goodreads, the world's largest site for readers and book recommendations!«
<yang> ok hvala dz0ny
<yang> tele tuje knjiznice ne najdejo slovenskih knjig
<yang> Cobiss pa jihnajde
<CrazyMelon> what now
<CrazyMelon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyMelon: pong
<msev-> CrazyLemon, dela tist :D
<msev-> yeeeey
<msev-> koda
<msev-> :)
<napsy> :)
<msev-> zj pa sam Å¡e od dzonya dvojno varianto, da mam 2 3-way switcha pa je to to :)
<msev-> arduino je zakon
<msev-> :D
<zdobersek> ne
<zdobersek> ti si zakon
<CrazyLemon> lol..ne mu verjet - he's just playin' with you
<CrazyLemon> :>
<yang> dz0ny: libib.com najde tudi slovenske knjige
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Configure Qt5 Application Style, Icons, Fonts And More With Qt5ct  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/2fhVMJZBaC8/configure-qt5-application-style-icons.html
<speed-> kaj hekerji.si se vedno niso leakani? :D
<zdobersek> ce jih bojo zastonj gor dal
<speed-> to bi moglo biti povsod se pred premiero
<speed-> :)
<zdobersek> sej si mel vse skupej live
<CrazyLemon> konec novembra na rtvslo nato pa na jutubih
<netkat> morda bojo hekerji.si na partis.si:D al pa so ze
<idioterna> al pa obratno!
<netkat> :)
<msev-> thanks zdobersek zdobbie :D
<CrazyLemon> a vi severno od črnega kala poznate nešplje?
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> a to je ksn kraj?
<CrazyLemon> sadež
<msev-> to sm js že slišal :D
<msev-> ja vem da je sadež
<msev-> sam nism Å¡e jedel
<CrazyLemon> js ga nisem Å¡e nikoli nisem zasledil v trgovini
<CrazyLemon> -nisem
<lynxlynxlynx> mislim, da so pri nas bolj pogoste panešplje
<lynxlynxlynx> pa Å¡e to bolj kot okras
<lynxlynxlynx> heh,direkt iz knjige: "po okusu zaostajajo za jabolkami in hruškami"
<msev-> lol
<msev-> aja niso tok dobre :D
<idioterna> jabolkami? :)
<idioterna> jabolki?
<idioterna> also
<idioterna> a smo kej za nasilje dons
<CrazyLemon> never
<CrazyLemon> pacifists for life
<CrazyLemon> hm.. TIL you cant spell pacifists without fists!
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<CrazyLemon> msev- fyi..kr dobra je
<msev-> a kšne slaščice pol tvoja boljša polovica nardi iz njih :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- bl težko narediš slaščice..ker je bl mal mesa not :D
<CrazyLemon> idioterna a se streljate?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> nc ne trzajo na unem gaming chanu
<idioterna> js morm pa gor vecerjo nastimat frocam
<CrazyLemon> k
<lynxlynxlynx> CrazyLemon: marmeljad se dela iz njih
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx verjamem ja..sam je kr veliko dela
<CrazyLemon> ker so majhne koščice notri
<CrazyLemon> če jih vržeš v pečico ko so še mal zelene so tudi dobre
<lynxlynxlynx> al pa počakaš na prvo slano
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx ko so pečene imajo čist drug okus ker se karamelizirajo
<lynxlynxlynx> ah
<msev-> lepa
<msev-> piškot, karamela, čokolada
<msev-> :D
<msev-> dz0ny, nevem če mi bo zj prov prišel tist gist za 2 3-way switcha, ker mam drugačno kodo zj...a ti lahko napišem novo kodo pa jo preoblikuješ za 2 switcha...sj ta del da moram 2 button pina definat mi je jasn sam ni mi jasn kko lahko analogValue za posamezn switch definiram
<msev-> CrazyLemon, loh pa tut ti pomagaš :)
<pitastrudl> kaj se da kak naštimat wifi prioriteto brez da se inštalera kakih appov na ubuntu
<pitastrudl> pač da se konetka na drugi wifi AP namesto prvega
<pitastrudl> nvm, sem izkljucil autoconnect
<msev-> dz0ny, CrazyLemon, bom sam probov pa vama sam pokažem da povesta če je prov :)
<CrazyLemon> msev- ni prov
<msev-> http://pastebin.com/pmMLEGhJ
<Pepelka> #define BUTTON_PIN A0 void setup() { } void loop() { int analogValue = a - Pastebin.com
<msev-> zgoraj je za en switch (ki dela) sem testiral kodo. Spodaj pa za dva switcha..does it look legit, js mislm da je prov :D
<CrazyLemon> nikjer nisi definiral ppm
<CrazyLemon> al je to spet en del kode :D
<msev-> to je spet del une kode v katero copy-pasteam
<msev-> :D
<msev-> drgač pa ja lemon -> volatile int ppm[8]={1500,1500,988,1500,1500,1500,1500,1500};//8 channels
<msev-> lepo pol potrjuješ ane Lemon
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> i guess
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> a zej se se sploh igra insurgency
<zdobersek> ce bojo ograjo postavl
<idioterna> dunno
<idioterna> sm pa ze napisu
<idioterna> kaj mormo zdej nardit
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek seveda.. zato pa bo en prehod meje kjer bomo vsi čakali
<CrazyLemon> tko kot vedno
<idioterna> https://slo-tech.com/forum/t653736/p4967547#p4967547
<Pepelka> Begunska kriza v Sloveniji 2015 @ Slo-Tech
<zdobersek> idioterna: ja sam teb ni za verjet
<zdobersek> k si non grata
<msev-> zj morm pa sam še en 3way switch kupt da v realnosti probam če dela :D
<yang> idioterna: kaj bos sel na metelkovo angazirat aktiviste za odstranjevanje bodece zice, ti si faca
<yang> ne samo da je tako pocetje kaznivo, tudi neumno je
<CrazyLemon> kje piše da je odstranjevanje žice kaznivo dejanje
<msev-> a hočš da ti 30.000 beguncev uleti lol :D
<idioterna> yang: sej zato bi pa naredu app
<idioterna> da usposobljeni cigani to nardijo
<yang> :)
<zdobersek> uber for fence takedowns
<yang> eh sej nevem neka huda prepreka to ravno ni , verjetno jo v dveh urcah s kombinirkami prerezes pa gres skozi
<yang> al pa bodo trampoline zacel s sabo nosit
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡e za divjad nam komaj uspeva naredit primerno ograjo
<yang> idioterna: tisto vprasanje v zvezi z rutami se mi zdi brezpredmetno, naj jih nosijo, ce jim pase IMO, pol bi mogli tut drede prepovedat pa se kaj drucga
<lynxlynxlynx> za nekaj inteligentnega ne bo večja ovira
<yang> nevem zakaj imajo nekateri predsodke napram naglavnim rutam in feredzam
<yang> ce unim nihova vera zapoveduje taka oblacila, pa naj jih nosijo, saj s tem nikogar ne ogrozajo
<yang> ce imamo pankerje pa nevem koga se, nevem zakaj bi blo tisto bolj sporno haha
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zOzk0keqU8
<Pepelka> SuperDraco Test - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> a to je za manned mission?
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3UYWK2jeX0
<Pepelka> Marvel's Jessica Jones - Official Trailer 2 - Netflix [HD] - YouTube
<Pepelka> »After a tragic ending to her short-lived Super Hero stint, Jessica Jones is rebuilding her personal life and career as a private detective in Hell's Kitchen....«
<matjaz> dz0ny: !!!
<matjaz> končno
<idioterna> ej
<idioterna> am
<idioterna> zdobersek CrazyLemon
<idioterna> akcė!
<CrazyLemon> ej
<CrazyLemon> pm
<idioterna> http://theoatmeal.com/comics/plane
<Pepelka> It's going to be okay. - The Oatmeal
<pitastrudl> njegovi stripi so awesome
<yang> pitastrudl: rad beres stripe ?
<pitastrudl> tko tko
<yang> pitastrudl: Alan Fordi so bli fenomenalni
<yang> ampak v Srbohrvascini
<yang> zdej jih imas v PDFjih
<pitastrudl> neznam dovolj srbohrvaščine da bi bral tekoče
<pitastrudl> niti hrvaščine
<yang> skoda
<pitastrudl> ali srbščine
<pitastrudl> :-D
<pitastrudl> nisem imel koga da bi znimi govoril katerkol drug jezik
<pitastrudl> sam angleščino sem pobral pri zgodnjih letih
<yang> mislim, da so stare izdaje danes tudi nekaj vredne na boljsem trgu
<pitastrudl> vem da ma fotr ful starih stripov batmana
<yang> jsz sem imel preko 100 alan fordov, pa sem jih leta nazaj ze prodal, ker so pocasi zaceli razpadati nekateri
<yang> nekd ojih je kupil ki je imel vse cifre od prve do zadnje
<yang> men jih je dal pa nek starejsi sorodnik, ki jih je kupoval takrat ko so izhajali
<yang> pitastrudl: ce mas stare stripe ki ti jemljejo plac jih lahko prodas na stripoteka forumu
<pitastrudl> od fotra so tko da not my decision :-D
<yang> za kaksne redke izdaje lahko iztrzis dobro ceno
<CrazyLemon> ] <pitastrudl>: nisem imel koga da bi znimi govoril katerkol drug jezik
<CrazyLemon> a nisi ti iz LJ?
<idioterna> hehe
<CrazyLemon> nexus security update je na voljo
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> sm ze instaliru
<msev-> https://github.com/tedsluis/dump1090 kle ane k je za napačno arhitekturo buildan (za rpi), a bi blo treba pol za normaln netbook ful un config fajl konfigurirat za bildat?
<Pepelka> tedsluis/dump1090 · GitHub
<Pepelka> »dump1090 - Dump1090 is a simple Mode S decoder for RTLSDR devices«
<CrazyLemon> msev- spodaj imaš navodila
<CrazyLemon> building from source
<msev-> ja vem sam za konfig fajl je navodilo za raspberry
<CrazyLemon> msev- ja..ti jih prilagodiš za x64
<CrazyLemon> predvsem architecture potem pa Å¡e tiste mirror sitee in podobno
<msev-> bom probov googlat
<CrazyLemon> googleaj za ta pbuilder
<msev-> če mi pa ne rata bom pa uporabu dz0nyjev special sauce :D
<msev-> lej lemon pol lah tole nardiš https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qz4XSFRjLTI
<Pepelka> dump1090-mutability with Heatmap ADS-B and range altitude view - YouTube
<Pepelka> »From a movable window in the dump1090 GUI it is possible to load a csv file and throttle the radius, opacity and intensity of the heatmap. Other features: - ...«
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu ti lahko to narediš..mene ne zanima heatmap :D
<CrazyLemon> ln
<msev-> ln
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj pa hočeš na koncu naredit msev-?
<msev-> uporabljat ta software :)
<msev-> mam že osnovno verzijo tega, ta ma pa kul advanced feature-se
<msev-> pa bi zj tega rd naštimov, sam je dost bl zafrknen kot un osnoven
<msev-> katerega sem sam "make" pognal in je vse Å¡lo
<msev-> kle je pa neki zakompliciran
<lynxlynxlynx> sam zakaj, to sprašujem?
<lynxlynxlynx> a ni tud polno enih portalov, ki to prikazujejo
<msev-> tega heatmapa pa to ne :)
<msev-> pomoje
<msev-> nevem kul mi je to :) težko obrazložim, I'm a nerd
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, pol za Å¡tos
<lynxlynxlynx> sam da ni za topove :)
#ubuntu-si 2015-11-11
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon:  sem iz lj ja
<pitastrudl> jutro
<napsy> jutro
<CrazyLemon> fckin megla!
<slax0r> kje?
<slax0r> prav lepo soncno je
<CrazyLemon> na obali!
<CrazyLemon> fckers!
<CrazyLemon> also https://twitter.com/tyschew/status/664355991635501057
<Pepelka> tamo neki auf Twitter: "Pot ob žici - zdaj že s štartom v Siriji. #dogodek2016"
<pitastrudl> matjaz: isti torent mi je zloudalo
<zdobbie> hnnnnnngg http://www.anandtech.com/show/9779/nvidia-announces-jetson-tx1-tegra-x1-module-development-kit
<Pepelka> NVIDIA Announces Jetson TX1 - A Tegra X1 Module & Development Kit
<CrazyLemon> old
<zdobbie> ur old
<zdobbie> like, acutally
<CrazyLemon> like..ACTUALLY
<CrazyLemon> you see what i did there
<zdobbie> admitted ur old?
<CrazyLemon> yes and also corrected you
<msev-> pr temule pbuilderju moram pazt kašn proc. mam ane, če je 32-bit al 64-biten ane
<CrazyLemon> msev- ja
<CrazyLemon> taprav architecture moraš izbrat
<CrazyLemon> sej ko bo dz0ny mel čas lahko on kaj pokomentira.. on se je zihr velikokrat s tem ukvarjal
<msev-> bolš ja
<msev-> k sm gledu man page pa sm mel take oči -> X.X
<msev-> O.O
<msev-> tole nam mogu sam lol blage
<CrazyLemon> msev- sej imaš na tistem githubu sample pbuilder confa
<CrazyLemon> tistega vzameš pa ga spremeniš tko da tebi ustreza
<msev-> mi ne pomaga ta sample :D
<msev-> že mirrorsite me zbega
<msev-> :D
<msev-> če ma kdo že narjenga za ubuntu bi blo najs :)
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 14.9°C @11.11.2015 10:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 59% južni veter 0.6 m/s (2.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:57:30, Kulminacija: 10:47:16, Sončni zahod: 15:37:02
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 39min 31s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> uf kaj je toplo
<yang> noro
<yang> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 11.8°C @11.11.2015 10:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 98% severovzhodnik 0.7 m/s (2.5 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:59:20, Kulminacija: 10:50:25, Sončni zahod: 15:41:30
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 42min 10s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> not here!
<msev-> kako vlažno
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 15°C @11.11.2015 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 61% južni veter 0.7 m/s (2.5 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:54:59, Kulminacija: 10:44:16, Sončni zahod: 15:33:33
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 38min 35s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> rrrrrekt http://www.vijesti.rtl.hr/video/vijesti/83921/slovenija-zbog-izbjeglica-podize-zicu-a-zoran-sprajc-im-otkriva-novu-rutu-do-dezele/
<Pepelka> Video: Slovenija zbog izbjeglica podiže žicu, a Zoran Šprajc im otkriva novu rutu do Dežele! — Vijesti.hr
<Pepelka> »Da Slovenci i razvuku žicu svih 600 kilometara granice duž Hrvatske, zaboravili su zapriječiti svoje čuveno more zbog kojeg se inače desetljećima sude s Hrvatskom.«
<CrazyLemon> so not true
<CrazyLemon> sm bil prejšnjo soboto tam pa ni več pedalinov
<CrazyLemon> pendolinov? karkoli pač
<zdobbie> aha, a tak
<zdobbie> Hrvati spet zavajajo!
<zdobbie> you start with the Double Irish, and end up with http://www.rte.ie/news/2015/1111/741064-apple-jobs-cork/
<Pepelka> Apple announces 1,000 jobs for Cork - RTÉ News
<Pepelka> »Computer giant Apple has said it intends to expand its campus in Cork and provide space for 1,000 further staff by the middle of 2017.«
<dz0ny> zdobersek: lol a to hrvaški onion news
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: o cem ti to
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny o pendolinih
<dz0ny> ja se ne ukvarjam s tem :D but ok
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lies
<zdobersek> ma neki crocomediani
<zdobbie> steam machinke so prsle ven
<dz0ny> BigWhale: a ti maš steam machine al sam stem controller?
<zdobbie> mah
<zdobbie> nbena se nima cene
<zdobbie> alienwerka zgleda kul
<CrazyLemon> seveda ima
<CrazyLemon> syber al kaj je že
<CrazyLemon> .yt syber steam machine
<jabuk> Syber Vapor A PC/Gaming Console Review: It's Like a Super Powered X-Box! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_-NeYtcWr0
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNWCRH8HQUI
<Pepelka> L.G.C. |Unboxes| — Syber: Steam Machine P - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Sandman does a quick and dirty unboxing of the Syber: Steam Machine P. SPECS: CPU: Intel Core i5 3.40 GHz CPU Socket Type: LGA 1150 Motherboard: Intel H81 Ch...«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2015/11/ggm_kupil_primorske_novice.aspx
<Pepelka> Gašpar Mišič kupil šestino Primorskih novic | Slovenija - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Komunala Koper na čelu z Gašparjem Gašparjem Mišičem je na današnji dražbi v Ajdovščini postala lastnica 16,9-odstotnega deleža Primorskih novic.«
<CrazyLemon> why the fck komunala potrebuje PN?
<zdobbie> shots fired http://i.imgur.com/eJeGkiG.jpg
<Sky[x]> PN?
<Sky[x]> aja casopis :)
<zdobersek> mogoc cjo reciklirat
<zdobersek> :| http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/11/amid-concerns-europes-most-funded-kickstarter-project-just-lost-its-ceo/
<Pepelka> Europe’s most-funded Kickstarter project just lost its CEO | Ars Technica
<Pepelka> »Few customers received a drone at all.«
<yang> mogl bi drone narocit direkt od ameriske vojske, tisti bi bolje delal
<napsy_> oh super, dans pa je produktivno tule
<napsy_> nic kj mi ne rata naredit :/
<zdobersek> same
<zdobersek> prevroce je
<yang> CrazyLemon: A mislis, da bo Gaspar Misic Misic objavljal misice na tisti eni sestini primorskih novic ?
<yang> zdobersek: pejd na sprehod k je lepo vreme
<zdobbie> meeeeh
<yang> alpa na bicikel
<yang> The new Stallman https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/applying-free-sw-criteria.html
<Pepelka> Applying the Free Software Criteria- GNU Project - Free Software Foundation
<upd> Koliko stane delnica?
<upd> – Ena delnica stane 100 evrov, seveda pa jih lahko kupite tudi več. hahaha
<upd> nova24tv..
<zdobbie> http://nova24tv.si/slovenija/slovenke-v-frankfurtu-se-zaradi-varnosti-ze-pokrivajo-z-ruto/
<Pepelka> Slovenka v Frankfurtu se zaradi varnosti že pokriva z ruto | Nova24TV
<Pepelka> »Že od nekdaj so mi bile bližje majhne, na videz nepomembne zgodbe. Z ženskimi, na primer, se soočam malodane že več kot četrt stoletja. Vse, ki sem jih slišala, so bile povedane iz prve roke, brez odvečnih posrednikov, ki pogosto – hote ali nehote – kaj izpustijo, prilagodijo ali celo zatajijo, kar pač ne sodi v koncept, ki ga sami propagirajo. ''Moje'' ženske so bile še nedolgo tega (in marsikje so še) vredne in spoštovane dosti m
<zdobbie> a je tko mrzlo tam
<upd> hah točno to sem mislil bojo že pripravljene na zimo
<upd> :DD:
<zdobbie> mogoce je pa nova24tv tist neonazi honeypot
<upd> škoda k nimam več botneta, bi jim en ddos spustu
<zdobbie> #hekerji.si/2
<upd> :))
<yang> nevem zakaj se ne podpisejo pod objavljene clanke
<zdobbie> milena miklavcic
<yang> ta je celo na wikipediji
<pitko> dan kaka mora bit confgiracija reprepro distribution fajla če hočem nek paket za armfh arhitekturo
<pitko> k če dam not Codename: trusty Architectures: armhf Components: main
<pitko> to ne dela
<dz0ny> ja pol ga ni za armhf
<slax0r> hurr durr
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bR6gvGdDsc4
<Pepelka> Sense by F-Secure - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Step into the world of the Internet of Things. Meet a totally new kind of security product. https://www.f-secure.com/havesense/«
<zdobersek> root
<CrazyLemon> basically vpn za iot
<netkat> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tmbeLTHC₀
<Pepelka> Dein Browser ist veraltet. Führe eine Aktualisierung aus. - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Zeige deine Videos deinen Freunden, Familienmitgliedern und der ganzen Welt.«
<msev-> dang a sm spet dz0nyja zgrešu :)
<msev-> loh pa da me ma na ignore k ma dost mojih vprašanj :D
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> kva zdj igrate na steam da si dol potegnem? :)
<slax0r> goat simulator
<Sky[x]> not free grrr
<msev-> looool
<slax0r> please excuse, what is funny?
<Sky[x]> tam fortress2 sem se spomnu da sem igral :)
<idioterna> zakaj mu ni noben povedu insurgency
<idioterna> we need reinforcements
<idioterna> k sm js tak hlo
<idioterna> d
<msev-> slax0r, a je goat sim tvoja najljubša igra :d
<CrazyLemon> idioterna zato ker ni free
<zdobbie> kdaj je insurgents-battling time?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kr pejt na nap
<CrazyLemon> !g insurgency checkpoint maps
<Pepelka> List of Coop Maps/Gamemodes :: Insurgency Server Admin Support http://steamcommunity.com/app/222880/discussions/2/648817377889107044/
<CrazyLemon> peak nismo Å¡e pa siege ane?
<CrazyLemon> pa contact pa uprising
<CrazyLemon> https://steamcommunity.com/workshop/browse/?appid=222880&requiredtags[]=Checkpoint
<CrazyLemon> !
<Pepelka> Insurgency
<Pepelka> »Insurgency Insurgency Workshop The Insurgency Workshop allows you to extend your game with custom content such as custom maps, weapon skins and more.Learn More«
<idioterna> aja tocn
<idioterna> a cmo open sourcat
<yang> Če Gevara http://www.novosti.rs/vecernje_novosti/kupi_knjigu/prodavnica.46.html:prod-48-Ce-Gevara
<Pepelka> Če Gevara | Knjige | Novosti.rs
<Pepelka> »Biblioteka:Posebna izdanja Format:165 x 235 mmPovez:BrošBroj strana: 307Godina izdanja: 2011.ISBN:9788674461891_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ O knjizi_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ Knjiga o Čeu je roman iz života i roman iz novinarskog pera. Ernesto Gevara, nesuđeni lekar, romantični revolucionar, buntovnik sa razlog
<zdobbie> a je v insurgencyju mozno videt status nabojev, al je to poanta tega realisma?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie mogoče obstaja kak mod..sam privzeto ni mogoče videt ne
<zdobbie> tist always-on kompas sem urihtu
<CrazyLemon> js mam za caps lock naštiman "enemy $there"
<CrazyLemon> zato včasih v chat pišem z velikimi :D
<CrazyLemon> pa mouse4 za primary/secondary weapon switch
<zdobbie> al si fin
<zdobbie> z vec ko tremi gumbi
<CrazyLemon> :$
<pitko> dz0ny si tuki?
<dz0ny> vedno
<pitko> te lahko mal zmotm?
<dz0ny> ask
<msev-> evo dz0ny je tuki zakon :)
<msev-> še js bi te neki prašov
<dz0ny> lets dance :D
<msev-> a maš slučajn pbuilder naštiman da ti dela pakete na ubuntuju? :)
<dz0ny> nope
<msev-> dang
<msev-> a bi me znal vodt pri konfiguraciji?
<msev-> tega pbuilder config fajla
<msev-> Lah pa še mal počakava pa na ubuntu internacional kanalu prašam enga TJ-a k je tut dost prjazn za support, tko kt ti :D
<dz0ny> msev-: I have never built app with pbuilder
<msev-> okay :) pol raj TJ-a
<dz0ny> vedno bootstrapam z chroot
<msev-> da vidm če je on že
<dz0ny> zakaj pa pbuilder rabiš
<msev-> ti bom dal link
<dz0ny> a ne boš poganjal na istem kot prevajaš?
<msev-> https://github.com/tedsluis/dump1090
<Pepelka> tedsluis/dump1090 · GitHub
<Pepelka> »dump1090 - Dump1090 is a simple Mode S decoder for RTLSDR devices«
<msev-> kle piše
<msev-> spodej building from source
<msev-> pa je ta konfig fajl spisan za RPI
<msev-> js bi pa na netbooku laufov (32-bit cpu)
<dz0ny> clone
<dz0ny> make
<msev-> aja a sam tko
<msev-> to lahko :)
<dz0ny> sudo cp dump1090 /usr/sbin
<dz0ny> sudo cp view1090 /usr/sbin
<dz0ny> jah sej ne rabiš paketa delat
<dz0ny> :D
<msev-> k prejšnjo verzijo k je mela nekaj mn advance featuresov sm lahko z makeom pognal
<msev-> sam kle pa piše od t eh paketov
<msev-> ok, če lah pol normalno z make pol nema blema
<msev-> odlično :D
<dz0ny> pa te pakete namesti https://github.com/tedsluis/dump1090/blob/master/debian/control#L5
<Pepelka> dump1090/control at master · tedsluis/dump1090 · GitHub
<Pepelka> »dump1090 - Dump1090 is a simple Mode S decoder for RTLSDR devices«
<msev-> teli dodatki me zanimajo https://github.com/tedsluis/dump1090/commits/master
<Pepelka> Commits · tedsluis/dump1090 · GitHub
<Pepelka> »dump1090 - Dump1090 is a simple Mode S decoder for RTLSDR devices«
<msev-> kr je tale tedsluis dodal nadalje, in ne tist osnovn od malcolmrobba
<msev-> bom mislm da jih mam že vse
<msev-> razn mogoče debhelperja nimam sam sj a to rabm?
<msev-> če ne bom paketa delov
<CrazyLemon> mlečni riž + nutella = win
<jabuk> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-rmJLwpPevTg/UOEBgVNiVFI/AAAAAAAAFFY/-At3Z_DzBbw/s1600/dancing+charlie+murphy+animated+gif+victory+dance.gif
<jabuk> M 2.1 > 32.km  J od IZOLE @11/11/2015 19:13:57  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.27+N,+13.52+E
<dz0ny> msev-: je začel logično sklepat :D
<pitko> dz0ny  evo me am vprašanje mam en deb paket
<pitko> pa reprepro na ubuntu serverju
<pitko> in mi piše skos da je narobna aritektura k hočem nardi repo
<pitko> napaka: Error: packages database contains unused 'trusty|main|amd64' database. This usually means you removed some component, architecture or even a whole distribution from conf/distributions.
<dz0ny> jaz bi predlagal aptly
<pitko> ok ql
<pitko> menam
<pitko> ti veš
<pitko> mislm ta deb paket je mono
<pitko> pač problem je o tem da firma ne zaumpa tem ppajem
<pitko> :)
<dz0ny> ti bi si rad svoj apt repo naredu
<dz0ny> mhm
<pitko> ja
<dz0ny> aptly je glih za to
<pitko> ql!
<dz0ny> lahko nardiš snapshote nekih repotov
<dz0ny> al pa svoj custom repo
<dz0ny> tkole mamo za nek neimenovan stack
<dz0ny> aptly -config apt_repo/.aptly.conf repo create -distribution=stable -component=main stack-release1.0
<dz0ny> aptly -config apt_repo/.aptly.conf repo add ebn-release apt_repo/packages/*.deb
<dz0ny> aptly -config apt_repo/.aptly.conf snapshot create stack from repo stack-release1.0
<dz0ny> aptly -config apt_repo/.aptly.conf publish snapshot -architectures=amd64,i386
<dz0ny> pa vse skupaj gre na s3 :)
<pitko> pač fora je hočjo met pohitren postopek za nameščanje monota
<pitko> sam enostavno ne gre hitrej
<dz0ny> sam zate bo verjetno ena mapa dovolj
<pitko> kukr nek deb paket monota
<dz0ny> ja lahko vse deb odpakiraš nardiš en velik paket
<dz0ny> pa nazaj zapakiraš
<pitko> ja in to bo hitrej?
<dz0ny> depends jaz to počnem ker pomečen neumnosti ki jih drugi zapakirajo :D
<dz0ny> pa da ne rebuildam glih vsega
<pitko> mislm neka čudna načela hočejo uvajat
<pitko> to je veš folk
<pitko> k dela z MS tehnologijami
<pitko> konstantno
<pitko> in tut paket k bo narjen je storitev  napsana v asp.netu
<dz0ny> mhm razumem
<dz0ny> v teoriji lahko vse zapakiraš v en deb in je to to
<dz0ny> thin windows exe
<dz0ny> think*
<pitko> ja
<pitko> sej bom mogu
<pitko> k so neki dllji not pa neki
<dz0ny> pitko: https://github.com/dz0ny/cdeb
<Pepelka> dz0ny/cdeb · GitHub
<Pepelka> »cdeb - Just like fpm but in go and only for deb... Why? Because who has time to deal with ruby«
<pitko> o najs
<pitko> bom ponucal
<pitko> to rabm :)
<dz0ny> pa Å¡e na windows lahko ta deb paket nardi :D
<pitko> WOW
<pitko> čak to si ti spisal?
<dz0ny> mhm
<pitko> kral
<dz0ny> mamo Å¡e https://github.com/dz0ny/qapt
<pitko> lahko ponucam?
<Pepelka> dz0ny/qapt · GitHub
<Pepelka> »qapt - Small to medium debian repository manager«
<dz0ny> sam se moram zmenit če je za odpret :)
<pitko> http://www.niteoweb.com/ tle ti delaš?
<Pepelka> We build cool stuff for the web - NiteoWeb
<Pepelka> »NiteoWeb is a company employing tech enthusiasts from all over the world who love to build cool stuff.«
<pitko> :)
<dz0ny> mhm
<pitko> WOW
<pitko> :O
<pitko> go to je un programski jezik od gogla ne
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> od rob pike and others
<pitko> in kako je jezik?
<dz0ny> great :)
<pitko> jaz zdej sicer nekako integreram neke enterprise projekt na linux okolje
<dz0ny> mono je men wierd
<dz0ny> an z unim clr on ms se ne da nič nardit?
<pitko> ja
<pitko> ja
<pitko> to vidš!
<pitko> končno en
<pitko> :)
<zdobbie> kvaj
<dz0ny> ja folk Å¡e kr mono fura
<pitko> zdej sm kumej prepričal da naj dela projekt v aps.net 5
<pitko> k se bilda drgač
<pitko> brez monota
<pitko> pa dependenciji snamejo iz nugeta
<zdobbie> asp.net?
<dz0ny> no more copying stuff around
<dz0ny> .net
<pitko> jap
<zdobbie> jaysus
<pitko> carsko
<pitko> aps.net bo itq podeju javo za malco
<pitko> pojedu*
<pitko> mislm
<pitko> c#
<pitko> bo pojedu javo
<zdobbie> omnomnomnomnomnom
<pitko> :D
<pitko> dz0ny k to majo poslovalnico v sloveniji?
<pitko> hvala za informacije!
<dz0ny> pitko: da
<idioterna> ej zdobbie CrazyLemon
<idioterna> al-atak
<CrazyLemon> idioterna js pridem čez 15-20min
<zdobbie> nisi resen
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie a man has to eat!
<idioterna> sm mislu da si trot :)
<jabuk> M 2.3 > 16.km  S od HUMINA (GEMONA DEL FRIULI, ITALI @11/11/2015 20:46:42  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.41+N,+13.21+E
<yang> a kdo igra mogoce une MUD igre al kako, k se preko telneta igrajo
<yang> obstaja kaksna taka zanimiva igra ?
<idioterna> ful jih obstaja
<yang> ali se kaksno od teh iger razvijajo ?
<idioterna> sure
<idioterna> sam ti pejt kr insurgency
<idioterna> je bols
<idioterna> loh sandniggerje pa towelheadse strelas
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chronology_of_MUDs kle zgleda da je bla zadnja narejena 2002
<Pepelka> Chronology of MUDs - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> nikol nisem MUDov igral
<msev-> dz0ny, to sm zih zj začeu logičn razmišlat zato k sm uno kodo bral haha :D
<zdobbie> ggwp
<CrazyLemon> o/
<jabuk> M 1.9 > 8.km  S od HUMINA (GEMONA DEL FRIULI, ITALI @11/11/2015 22:20:36  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.35+N,+13.11+E
<jabuk> M 1.9 > 15.km  S od HUMINA (GEMONA DEL FRIULI, ITALI @11/11/2015 22:20:35  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.41+N,+13.15+E
<CrazyLemon> http://motherboard.vice.com/read/court-docs-show-a-university-helped-fbi-bust-silk-road-2-child-porn-suspects
<Pepelka> Court Docs Show a University Helped FBI Bust Silk Road 2, Child Porn Suspects | Motherboard
<Pepelka> »A 'university-based research institute' was crucial to the busts of a Silk Road 2.0 staffer and suspected child abuser.«
#ubuntu-si 2015-11-12
<napsy_> jutro
<zdobbie> http://heeeeeeeey.com
<Pepelka> heeeeeeeeeeeeeey!
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnb7EqfykF4
<Pepelka> Smooth Criminal M.Jackson à l'orgue de barbarie - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Smooth Criminal Michael Jackson. Arrangement pour orgue de barbarie ODIN: Patrick Mathis.www.patrickmathis.net«
<pitastrudl> jutro
<zdobersek> df
<zdobersek> plz
<zdobersek> show me m'disks
 * slax0r shows zdobersek m'disks
<slax0r> like dis?
<zdobersek> ye
<CrazyLemon> [08:22:18] <zdobersek>: df      <-- proof that zdobersek is not human
<zdobersek> ?
<CrazyLemon> of course..a bot doesnt get it and is all confused
<pitastrudl> uhm
<pitastrudl> what http://i.imgur.com/Woaly0Q.png
<pitastrudl> o.0
<pitastrudl> sprobavam peer block
<pitastrudl> lol
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ja.. peer block ocitno sux ker to nista ipja ministrstva za obrambo :)
<pitastrudl> aja
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> kaj pa je pol to :-D
<CrazyLemon> Uni LJ
<pitastrudl> but why is that there
<pitastrudl> o.o
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl coz of torrents?
<pitastrudl> ahh
<dz0ny> a veš uporabljao torrente za izmenjavo zaupnih podatkov :D
<pitastrudl> wat
<CrazyLemon> ampak to bi v bistvu bil kr dobr način..unexpected :)
<pitastrudl> haha
<dz0ny> meanwhile https://www.techinasia.com/indonesias-trade-minister-runs-ministry-whatsapp/
<Pepelka> Why Indonesia's trade minister runs his ministry on WhatsApp
<Pepelka> »Despite the pressure and early criticisms, the Jokowi administration is on track to reform Indonesia, says trade minister at Tech in Asia Jakarta.«
<zdobersek> why not beer plock
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/svet/iraski-kurdi-sprozili-ofenzivo-za-osvojitev-sindzarja/378486
<Pepelka> Iraški Kurdi sprožili ofenzivo za osvojitev Sindžarja :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Iraški Kurdi so ob podpori letalskih napadov ameriških sil začeli obsežno ofenzivo, s katero želijo znova prevzeti nadzor nad strateškim mestom Sindžar v bližini sirske meje.«
<CrazyLemon> a smo igrali včeraj sinjar ??
<CrazyLemon> in zakaj ne?!?!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a to je training scenario for ww3
<dz0ny> al zakaj je insurgency tolk popularen
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kak ww3.. to so trenutni battlefieldi!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ker je precej kul i guess
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a ti si že na xential?
<CrazyLemon> xenial*
<zdobersek> debian unstable
<zdobersek> yolo
<slax0r> kaj je pa spet xenial?
<slax0r> ubuntu?
<napsy> slis se ko neke vrste viagre
<slax0r> definition: Hospitable, especially to visiting strangers or foreigners.
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<zdobersek> bong
<slax0r> msev-: ne ni goat sim moj fav game :P
<slax0r> pravzaprav se ga niti igral posteno nisem
<msev-> haha
<slax0r> sam pri kolegu kaksnih 5min, ne vidim pointa da bi to kupu :D
<msev-> :D
<msev-> ka pa veš eni slovenci majo ful radi drobnico :P
<zdobersek> crazy crazy
<dz0ny> crazy is gone
<dz0ny> world will end now
<zdobersek> je su v Sinjar
<slax0r> je kdo od vas ze kdaj delal z graphite in icinga/nagios?
<dz0ny> slax0r: influxdb
<dz0ny> telegraf
<dz0ny> grafana
<slax0r> jaz bi tut raje influx
<slax0r> samo ne...graphite -.-
<dz0ny> drgac sem pa kriv da smo spisal custom timeseries db on top of boltdb
<dz0ny> but who cares :D
<Sky[x]> auch :D
<Sky[x]> jst sem ravno switchov iz Lumen na Laravel ker tole je pa obup
<slax0r> a ni lumen == laravel?
<Sky[x]> ja sam je oklesten
<slax0r> ja, ce je micro-"framework"
<dz0ny> but I'am happy with it
<slax0r> js uporabljam svojga, dam not kaj rabim, pa gas
<Sky[x]> neki kar je v 5.1 dokumentaciji v lumnu ni notr pa je basic stuff :)
<Sky[x]> in pol zgublas cas
<Sky[x]> pa en package za laravel ne mores lepo za lumen uporabit spet problem
<slax0r> zakaj pa ne bi mogel?
<Sky[x]> v lumnu nimas php artisan vendor:publish
<slax0r> so?
<slax0r> tudi jaz nimam v svojem "framework" artisan
<slax0r> pa vseeno uporabljam illuminate database
<slax0r> pa symfony translations
<slax0r> itd itd
<Sky[x]> svoj framework je spet druga :)
<slax0r> "framework" :P
<slax0r> ziher se da uporabit :)
<dz0ny> slax0r: to jim pokaž http://www.slideshare.net/Dieterbe/alerting-in-grafana-grafanacon-2015
<Pepelka> Alerting in Grafana, Grafanacon 2015
<Pepelka> »As one of the most requested features in our last survey, and one of the most active open GitHub issues, alerting in Grafana is both an exciting and contentiou…«
<slax0r> dz0ny: nikoli ne bom dojel bistva teh slide-ov
<slax0r> kaj si naj z tem?
<dz0ny> slax0r: pol pa to http://grafana.org/blog/2015/10/28/Grafana-2-5-Released.html
<Pepelka> Grafana - Grafana 2.5 Released
<slax0r> saj mamo 2.5 gor...
<slax0r> samo mamo graphite kot data source
<Sky[x]> slax0r: iz tega izhaja zakaj iz Lumna na Laravel  http://laravelista.com/json-web-token-authentication-for-lumen/
<Pepelka> JSON Web Token Authentication for Lumen
<Pepelka> »I have shown you a way of creating an API using Lumen and Fractal. In this post we will continue on that and implement authentication and protected routes.«
<slax0r> Sky[x]: samo se vedno se da uporabljat, tudi izven laravel/lumen
<Sky[x]> da se izven uporabljat seveda :) vse se da samo ce hoces :P
<slax0r> https://github.com/firebase/php-jwt
<Pepelka> firebase/php-jwt · GitHub
<Pepelka> »php-jwt - PEAR package for JWT«
<slax0r> bolj simple uporaba
<slax0r> ne vidim poante zakaj bi moral direkt laravel pakete uporabljat ^^
<slax0r> in nekaj integrirat :)
<Sky[x]> ker mam ze laravel zadej?
<BigWhale> dz0ny, sam steam controller
<dz0ny> BigWhale: heh sam da nima latency 24h :D
<dz0ny> si igral kakšno igro namest z mouse?
<BigWhale> na Linuxu mi v spilih sploh ne dela... nisem se se ukvarjal tocno zakaj ne dela...
<BigWhale> dela v Steamu
<BigWhale> ce gres v big picture mode
<BigWhale> k se pa game pozene, pa ne dela :D
<dz0ny> BigWhale: men se zdi da rabiš modul za kernel
<dz0ny> oz 4.3 ga ma by default
<BigWhale> hmm
<BigWhale> mozno
<BigWhale> sam je hecn, ker ga detektira
<BigWhale> pa cist lepo ga predstav kot steam controller
<dz0ny> BigWhale: http://news.softpedia.com/news/valve-s-steam-controller-to-get-driver-in-linux-kernel-4-3-492204.shtml
<Pepelka> Valve's Steam Controller to Get Driver in Linux Kernel 4.3 - Softpedia
<Pepelka> »Developers are now adding support for the controller«
<BigWhale> https://steamcommunity.com/app/353370/discussions/0/490123197956024380/
<Pepelka> Steam Controller known issues and platform-specific notes :: Steam Controller General Discussions
<BigWhale> tle sicer pise da bi moral delat brez kernel modula
<dz0ny> https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/steamcontroller-udev/
<dz0ny> tole ma arch da dela
<BigWhale> to mam
<BigWhale> sej pravim, da v big picture mode steama dela brez problema
<dz0ny> ja, but ne drugje
<Sky[x]> jst razmislam da si kupm counter strike: go :>
<pitastrudl> buy it!
<pitastrudl> :)
<pitastrudl> i can tell you from my 3713h of playtime, its worth it
<pitastrudl> if you're prepare to sell your body and soul
<pitastrudl> huehue
<pitastrudl> sej drugače je vredu
<pitastrudl> pa ni tak drag
<pitastrudl> pa lahk tudi kdaj skupaj kakšno odigramo
<Sky[x]> ql :)
<CrazyLemon> insurgency > cs:go
<pitastrudl> nevem kak je insurgency
<pitastrudl> tak da cant have a go at that argument
<Matthai> neat: http://foxglovesecurity.com/2015/11/02/hack-like-the-bad-guys-using-tor-for-firewall-evasion-and-anonymous-remote-access/
<Pepelka> Hack Like the Bad Guys – Using Tor for Firewall Evasion and Anonymous Remote Access |
<Matthai> :-)
<Pepelka> »By @breenmachine Summary In this post I'll be dropping a tool and set of techniques that red teams can use to maintain anonymous, covert access to compromised machines. I'll also present some advic...«
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2B_uusKGG0U
<Pepelka> The Wolf of Bitcoin - YouTube
<Pepelka> »A silly mashup of the story of the Silk Road, Bitcoin, and the Wolf of Wall Street. We filmed this as part of our 30 day comedy project: One Month No Regrets...«
<netkat> http://gchq.careers/ rabjo tud graffiti artista
<Pepelka> GCHQ Careers & Jobs
<CrazyLemon> i suggest you scroll down
<CrazyLemon> :D
<netkat> :D
<idioterna> js se grem borit prot nasilju
<idioterna> kr na mumble
<idioterna> i guess
<zdobersek> in a meeting!
<zdobersek> fighting scarf-heads later!
<idioterna> sandniggers.
<zdobersek> and I thought _I_ was racist
<zdobersek> pa se posodo moram spravit iz stroja
<CrazyLemon> MORAÅ 
<zdobersek> in morem!
<CrazyLemon> fyi
<CrazyLemon> insurgency update je na voljo
<zdobersek> kolk je skode?
<zdobersek> v MB
<CrazyLemon> 500+
<zdobersek> whut
<zdobbie> dayumn
<zdobbie> he wznt lyin'
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: alienware steam machine + controller za 649$
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a bargain!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a prides igrat al ne?
<zdobersek> ja pa sestankujem
<zdobersek> posodo sem ze pospravu
<zdobersek> na dvojko bi se prej su
<pitastrudl> op me bitches
<pitastrudl> http://extrafabulouscomics.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/check.png
<zdobersek> pitastrudl: feck off, you too OP anyway
<pitastrudl> huehue
<pitastrudl> dons sm Å¡ou igrat malo counter strike 1.6
<pitastrudl> 2ez4me
<zdobersek> jst enmal source nabijam
<pitastrudl> noobi na pub serverjih so ezpez
<zdobersek> ce mi sprayi v csgo ne grejo
<pitastrudl> noob
<pitastrudl> source je k kolo z koleščki
<pitastrudl> :D
<zdobersek> pitastrudl: ma to vecinoma tko igrajo na raspberry pijih
<pitastrudl> haha
<Sky[x]> slax0r: sem zrihtal JWT :)
#ubuntu-si 2015-11-13
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> jut'r
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> a priporoca kdo kaksno alterntivo https://gogs.io/ ?
<napsy> js sm mel to neki
<napsy> na svoejm servercku
<napsy> tko, delal je kr dobr takrat
<Sky[x]> nic problemov z hooks? :)
<napsy> mm to pa nism probavu nic
<Sky[x]> aha
<napsy> na oko je zgledal kr legit alternativa za gitlab
<Sky[x]> kak razlog zakaj ne gitlab?
<Sky[x]> men ni usec k skos berem o enih luknah v gitlab :>
<napsy> nam vcasih kak diff log kr pocas dela, ce je velik commit
<napsy> sicer nism nikul upravlu gitlab tak da ne vem kj dost povedat
<Sky[x]> aha
<napsy> verjetn bi se na koncu odlocu za gitlab, tut zarad integracijo z gitlab ci
<slax0r> Sky[x]: cestitam ane :)
<slax0r> za jwt
<dz0ny> But ruby, I can't stand it its like cancer
<Sky[x]> sej se nism konc je sekr neki dela :D
<slax0r> zakaj pa ne github private repo, ali pa bitbucket?
<slax0r> who is using gogs, pa 3/4 logotv kitajskih ^^
<napsy> lol, ful je pomembn kdo uporabla
<slax0r> ja ni ne, sam pravim :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/11/12/mobile_pwn2own/
<Pepelka> Latest Android phones hijacked with tidy one-stop-Chrome-pop • The Register
<Pepelka> »Chinese researcher burns exploit for ski trip.«
<dz0ny> lol GET /author/feed//....//....//....//....//....//....//....//....//....//....//boot.ini%00
<dz0ny> wtf he is trying to accomplish
<napsy> he just likes dots
<dz0ny> dobr pa tud ce is na windows kaj mu bo boot.ini
<speed-> hai
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa sploh pomeni ..../ ?
<CrazyLemon> mogoče je pozabu slash vmes?
<dz0ny> nope
<dz0ny> so lbi tud taki
<CrazyLemon> lbi?
<dz0ny> bili*
<dz0ny> /%252e%252e/%252e%252e/etc/hosts
<dz0ny> or like that
<CrazyLemon> smarter!
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: hidden dir z imenom ...
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Display Keystrokes In Your Screencasts With `Screenkey` (Fork)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/a8I2v2RY5Us/display-keystrokes-in-your-screencasts.html
<msev-> preverte tega brezdomca s talentom https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NO_8twotIDY
<Pepelka> Mexico Tiene Talento Pablo - YouTube
<Pepelka> »!!en verdad mexico tiene talento!!«
<msev-> res ma talent svaka čast
<speed-> talento :)
<yang> Incredible, Incredible
<yang> Muy Incredible
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rpm4rjejFgQ
<Pepelka> Bernie Sanders & Hillary Clinton Over The Years: Then vs. Now - YouTube
<Pepelka> »http://berniesanders.com/ https://www.reddit.com/r/SandersForPresident«
<idioterna> feeling the bern yet?
<yang> idioterna: na zacetku zgleda, kot da rad govori prazni dvorani
<napsy> dost kaze hillary
<yang> 91-tega je bil ravno prav star za predsednika
<napsy> https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/3sknd4/safe_space_students_silence_asian_woman_for/
<Pepelka> "Safe Space" Students Silence Asian Woman For Saying "Black People Can Be Racist" : videos
<Pepelka> »4203 points and 10269 comments so far on reddit«
<idioterna> yang: pove kar je treba povedat
<idioterna> tut ce ga nihce ne poslusa
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rpm4rjejFgQ#t=19m
<Pepelka> Bernie Sanders & Hillary Clinton Over The Years: Then vs. Now - YouTube
<Pepelka> »http://berniesanders.com/ https://www.reddit.com/r/SandersForPresident«
<yang> ja sej dobr pove
<yang> sam verjetn bo zenska predsednica zdej
<yang> Clintoni so ena najbogatejsih Ameriskih druzin, tko da majo tut budget za kampanijo
<idioterna> ja lej
<idioterna> help spread the bern
<idioterna> povej unim ameriskim kolegom
<idioterna> nej kej nardijo
<idioterna> od mojih kolegov so itak vsi republikanci
<yang> Ja sej te k jst poznam so zarukani z juga amerike in tut voljo republikance
<yang> ti bi moral tam zivet, da bi dejansko vedel kako je tam
<idioterna> zakaj?
<idioterna> a ti bi pa moral zivet v iranu, da bi dejansko vedel kako je tam?
<yang> ja
<napsy> lol
<yang> ker v iranu sploh ni tako slabo kot skusajo to ameriski mediji prikazati
<napsy> isto mors bit crnec da razumes rasizem
<idioterna> pojma nimam kako skusajo ameriski mediji prikazat
<yang> poznam ljudi ki so bili tam kot turisti
<yang> in so rekli da je cudovita drzava
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> kolega gre velikrat v savdsko arabijo
<idioterna> prav da je cudovito
<idioterna> ampak js vseen vem, da ni
<yang> ja sej tista je tudi zelo razvita, samo ce nisi musliman ne mores iti pogledati meke in medine recimo
<idioterna> ja sej ne vem zakaj bi hotu to gledat
<napsy> :)
<yang> pac imajo neke omejitve
<napsy> sj slovenija je tut bled in piran, and unicorns n' shit
<yang> glede na veroizpoved
<idioterna> ja isto k da bi reku
<idioterna> "nezaposlenim vstop prepovedan" in bi pol nekdo jamral "ce nisi zaposlen tam ne mors jit pogledat njihove sobe za cetke i metle"
<yang> :)
<yang> tak napis das na "meet-me room"
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Fix Large Black Borders Around Header Bar Apps With Some Themes In Ubuntu 15.10 (GTK 3.16)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/Q4HWOekUrQk/fix-large-black-borders-around-header.html
<yang> da mislijo da so metle not
<idioterna> ne tam das
<idioterna> "brezposelnim vstop prepovedan"
<lynxlynxlynx> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 8°C @13.11.2015 12:00 UTC.
<lynxlynxlynx> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 100% severnik 0.8 m/s (2.9 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:00:23, Kulminacija: 10:47:32, Sončni zahod: 15:34:42
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 34min 19s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 8°C @13.11.2015 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 100% severnik 0.8 m/s (2.9 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:00:25, Kulminacija: 10:47:35, Sončni zahod: 15:34:45
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 34min 20s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> whut
<zdobersek> marko-_- :O
<lynxlynxlynx> wb
<marko-_-> hej
<marko-_-> haha, rabil sem freenode pa sem še podočki prišel sem :D
<lynxlynxlynx> in, kaj dogaja?
<marko-_-> ma nič. Še vedno opensource lover
<marko-_-> vi?
<lynxlynxlynx> isti ljubimci
<lynxlynxlynx> sam druge teme za trolanje
<slax0r> I hate opensource
 * slax0r hides
<lynxlynxlynx> weak
<idioterna> https://events.ccc.de/2015/11/04/32c3-gated-communities/
<idioterna> neki za vse tle i guess
<CrazyLemon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1463112
<Pepelka> Bug #1463112 “Cat sitting on keyboard crashes lightdm” : Bugs : Unity
<CrazyLemon> !!
<CrazyLemon> Dont let cats use your ubuntu!
<zdobersek> literal pebkac?
<CrazyLemon> not really ...
<CrazyLemon> peok maybe?
<CrazyLemon> peoc also?
<slax0r> best "To replicate" ever :D :D :D
<zdobersek> I am a cat
<zdobersek> rawr
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/gregorspagnolo/status/665109772883116032
<Pepelka> Gregor Spagnolo auf Twitter: "dokumentarni film hekerji.si 17.12 na @rtvslo teaser: https://t.co/2vD3kQlhtz @MilanGabor @gbozic"
<zdobersek> in ce ne gledas televizije?
<CrazyLemon> mark your calendars for the best movie ever!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sej veš da rtvslo je tudi na internetu right? like on rtvslo.si right?
<slax0r> dokumentirani film? as in film ki ima pac spisano dokumentacijo?
<zdobersek> a se kr rabim silverlight?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kdaj si ga pa rabu
<zdobersek> slax0r: dyslexic much?
<slax0r> pa res
<slax0r> :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/3skymv/bug_1463112_cat_sitting_on_keyboard_crashes/
<Pepelka> Bug #1463112 “Cat sitting on keyboard crashes lightdm” : Bugs : Unity : linux
<slax0r> I just might be
<Pepelka> »216 points and 24 comments so far on reddit«
<pitko> zdravo eno vprašanje je kdo kdaj bildal pcsc-lite?
<zdobersek> y
<pitko> maš kje kaka navodila
<zdobersek> heh
<zdobersek> why
<zdobersek> tis but a troll
<yang> .vreme lj
<slax0r> ./configure, make && make install? ^^
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 8.6°C @13.11.2015 12:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 99% vzhodnik 0.7 m/s (2.5 km/h)
<zdobersek> !g how to build pcsc-lite
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:00:23, Kulminacija: 10:47:32, Sončni zahod: 15:34:42
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 34min 19s, Luna je v ščipu
<Pepelka> PCSClite project - Debian https://pcsclite.alioth.debian.org/pcsclite.html
<upd> a lahko kdo proba eno php kodo
<zdobersek> it's a trap!
<zdobersek> n1 upd
<slax0r> upd: paste
<upd> https://github.com/FinalHashLLC/PHP-Cryptsy-V2/blob/master/CrypsyAPIv2.php
<Pepelka> PHP-Cryptsy-V2/CrypsyAPIv2.php at master · FinalHashLLC/PHP-Cryptsy-V2 · GitHub
<Pepelka> »PHP-Cryptsy-V2 - V2 Crypsy API in PHP«
<upd> http://pastebin.com/bNuLAThY al pa če kdo vidi kakšno razliko
<Pepelka> [C++] qint64 time = qtime.toMSecsSinceEpoch(); QUrl serviceUrl = QUrl::from - Pastebin.com
<upd> skoz mi vrača "{\"success\":false,\"error\":[\"Must be authenticated\"]}"
<upd> slax0r, boš probal ? ti dam key pa to
<slax0r> upd: http://codepad.viper-7.com/xewe45
<slax0r> knock yourself out
<slax0r> http://codepad.viper-7.com/O2M3o0
<slax0r> isto vraca...
<slax0r> aja
<slax0r> samo nimam keya :)
<upd> kje to vidiš kaj vrne
<slax0r> v Output
<slax0r> drugi link klikni
<slax0r> v prvem ni outputa
<slax0r> v Code cist spodaj pa instanciram class in klicem info
<slax0r> v instanciranju vpisi pravi key in secret
<slax0r> pa paste
<slax0r> oz. ce je key i nsecret res secret, potem raje ne ^^
<upd> { ["success"]=> bool(true) ["data"]=>
<upd> tu pa dela
<slax0r> saj to drugega ne naredi kot obicen curl request
<upd> ne vem zakaj pol moja koda ne dela
<slax0r> ne vem
<slax0r> sibam kuci
<slax0r> ajde \o
<upd> ty
<dz0ny> upd: neveljeaven header maš 				'Sign: ' . $this->sign_request($query),
<dz0ny> 				'Expect: '
<dz0ny> 			];
<upd>     postData.append("Key=" + publicKey);
<upd>     postData.append("Expect=");
<upd> a gre tako
<upd> https://www.cryptsy.com/pages/apiv2 gre expect ni nikjer omenjen
<Pepelka> Cryptsy - Apiv2
<Pepelka> »Your complete bitcoin and digital currency exchange. Cryptsy is the world's premier bitcoin and digital currency trading solution. Buy and trade BTC today!«
<upd> ker*
<upd>  string(128) "b8f2601ebaa65113bc57a7b3e6659cf1a397899469e3ca5f2d67ea1233eacb572b7eda11ffbae78b8ca55f94132ff8833a4254df3130839a18f01efb3a2ae3d1" string(40) "e8dd02a5983304662daab370a214e9f447620ec0"
<upd>  sign  "b8f2601ebaa65113bc57a7b3e6659cf1a397899469e3ca5f2d67ea1233eacb572b7eda11ffbae78b8ca55f94132ff8833a4254df3130839a18f01efb3a2ae3d1"
<upd>  key  "e8dd02a5983304662daab370a214e9f447620ec0"
<upd> ok sign je pravilno zgeneriran key je tud ok
<upd> dz0ny, kaj točno je narobe to da nimam Expect ?=
<upd> mja ubistvu sem že vse pomešal vidim kaj si mislil
<pitastrudl> rip
<upd> prasica noče delat
<pitastrudl> po riti jo dej
<upd> http://pastebin.com/fwYx6dhD nop
<Pepelka> [C++] QDateTime qtime = QDateTime::currentDateTime(); qint64 time = qtime.toM - Pastebin.com
<pitko> ratalo zbildat
<pitko> zdobersek kako pa pol kak primer runaš?
<zdobersek> !g how to run pcsc-lite
<Pepelka> PC/SC under Unix/Linux/Mac with PCSC-Lite | SpringCard TechZone http://tech.springcard.com/guides/pcsc-unix-with-pcsclite/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek your googling skillz are powerful
<zdobersek> tis but a !g
<Pepelka> Prenesite Google Chrome /chrome/browser/?hl=sl&amp;brand=CHNG&amp;utm_source=sl-hpp&amp;utm_medium=hpp&amp;utm_campaign=sl
<zdobersek> shameless plug
<CrazyLemon> i dont wanna know where you put that shameless plug
<upd> yey končno uspelo
<pitko> jaz mam svoj software to mislm
<pitko> k je pač v c#
<yang2> idioterna: si slisal kaj je Svetlana rekla, da si ne zasluzimo met vec himne "Žive naj vsi narodi" ampak da bi jo moral zamenjat z "Kuža lezi, priden bodi, tante Merkel tačko da"
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 5.km  S od ANHOVA @13/11/2015 15:52:04  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.11+N,+13.61+E
<idioterna> yang2: ja
<pitko> noče mi demona zagnat kaka ideja
<pitko> od pcscpja
<lynxlynxlynx> večja žrtev
<idioterna> pitko: logi, dmesg?
<zdobbie> matt daemon!
<pitko> zrihtal
<pitko> drug problem
<pitko> No bundle files in pcsc drivers directory
<pitko> pač kako dat mu drajverje
<lynxlynxlynx> !g "No bundle files in pcsc drivers directory"
<Pepelka> Bug #1296288 “pcscd crashes when disconnecting / reconnecting ... https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1296288
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 5.km JZ od BREŽIC @13/11/2015 16:26:06  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.87+N,+15.56+E
<pitko> am podpera ta ccids
<pitko> ccid
<pitko> nasnel sm ga
<pitko> kako pa pscd pa ccid povezat pa nevem
<pitko> a je ta usb descriptor
<pitko> kam je pol ta ccid dal drajeverje
<zdobbie> https://media.giphy.com/media/xsuaC24k0L5EQ/giphy.gif
<pitko> https://pcsclite.alioth.debian.org/ccid.html
<pitko> to sm nasnel gor
<Pepelka> CCID free software driver
<Pepelka> »CCID free software driver«
<pitko> pač piše da je podprt za moj bralnik
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: zdobbie
<idioterna> k orozju
<zdobersek> a ze
<pitko> kaka ideja kako to skup spravt
<CrazyLemon> a ni mal prezgodaj za orozje madona
<idioterna> aja ne vem
<idioterna> js kr grem pomoje
<idioterna> k bom pol meu druge obveznosti i guess
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie a ti greš?
<zdobbie> ja na udbi ni nbenga
<CrazyLemon> ja sm vidu ja..
<CrazyLemon> later then!
<upd> https://ipfs.io/#alpha-demo a se je že kdo kej igral s tem
<zdobbie> idioterna: hva zj
<zdobbie> grem za 20min orehe lust
<idioterna> zdobbie: ja jsm not
<idioterna> zdobbie: prlet
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: you too
<CrazyLemon> idioterna roger that
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie a si spucal orehe?
<netkat> se dobr d me spomnijo d bo treba dans se https://ptpb.pw/CbaF
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTKcThzlkpc :)
<Pepelka> ISIS Dubstep - Allahu Trap-bar - Allahu akbar dubstep song. - YouTube
<netkat> http://emojiparty.club/
<Pepelka> Emoji Party
<Pepelka> »Join the party. An audio-visual interactive emoji experience!«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ste Å¡e v gameu?
<zdobbie> ne
<CrazyLemon> porque muchachito
<CrazyLemon> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t658458
<Pepelka> Leteči nahrbtniki za reševalce v Dubaju @ Slo-Tech
<Pepelka> »V Dubaju, kjer denar ni problem, bodo svojim gasilcem in re&#x161;evalcem kupili 20 lete&#269;ih nahrbtnikov (jetpack), ki jih bo izdelalo podjetje Martin Aircraft Company. Podjetje izdelka za kon&#269;ne kupce &#x161;e nima, bo pa nared do konca prihodnjega leta, obljubljajo. Martin Aircraft Company je letos izvedel javno prodajo delnic (IPO) in je vreden ve&#269; kot 100 milijonov dolarjev. Nahrbtniki bodo namenjeni prav gasilcem in re&#x161;evalc
<CrazyLemon> lol! to bo nesreč mamamia
<msev-> ares lepa
<msev-> bojo tko letel okol hahaa
<msev-> k jetsonsi
<msev-> :D
<netkat> evo yang teroriste spet https://www.youtube.com/c/FRANCE24/live
<Pepelka> EN DIRECT : l'info internationale en continu par FRANCE 24 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Regardez France 24 en DIRECT gratuitement : toute l'info internationale 24h/24. Abonnez-vous à notre chaîne sur YouTube : http://f24.my/YouTube Commentez l'a...«
<netkat> za talce so vzeli metalce? http://consequenceofsound.net/2015/11/report-terrorists-take-hostages-at-eagles-of-death-metal-concert-in-paris/
<Pepelka> Report: Terrorists take 60 hostages at Eagles of Death Metal concert in Paris | Consequence of Sound
<Pepelka> »Music venue Bataclan was among four venues targeted during coordinated terrorist attack.«
#ubuntu-si 2015-11-14
<zdobbie> e, pa je slo vse u kurac
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 6.km JZ od BREŽIC @14/11/2015 08:31:50  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.86+N,+15.56+E
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/svet/v-teroristicnih-napadih-v-parizu-najmanj-126-mrtvih-mrtvih-tudi-osem-napadalcev/378633
<Pepelka> V terorističnih napadih v Parizu najmanj 126 mrtvih, mrtvih tudi osem napadalcev :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Francosko prestolnico so sinoči pretresli teroristični napadi, kjer je bilo ubitih najmanj 126 ljudi. Predsednik Francois Hollande je razglasil izredne razmere in zaprl državne meje.«
<pitastrudl> jutro
<pitastrudl> sm bral CrazyLemon, kr tragično
<pitastrudl> :/
<pitastrudl> baje 158 potrjeno mrtvih
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl shitload je mrtvih
<pitastrudl> da
<yang_> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2015_Paris_attacks
<Pepelka> 2015 Paris attacks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<Sky[x]> dan
<pitastrudl> lp
<msev-> zj bojo mogl evropejci it red v sirijo nardit če že američani nočjo
<pitastrudl> ubuntu krešnil med apt upgrejdom
<pitastrudl> rip
<CrazyLemon> tale endomondo je fcked up
<pitastrudl> ikr
<pitastrudl> nared svoj app
<CrazyLemon> naah
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e 20km do 2.5k km \o/
<msev-> LOL
<msev-> CrazyLemon, raj uporablej oruxmaps
<lynxlynxlynx> http://imgur.com/gallery/dPdNp
<Pepelka> Sorting algorithms performed by folk dancers - Album on Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<netkat> lynxlynxlynx:D
<netkat> http://dyzstudio.com/arcade-tunes-tribute/
<Pepelka> [A.M.T] Arcade.Music.Tribute | [Dyz.Music.]
<speed-> kaj zdaj teroristi
<pitastrudl> "bomb has been planted"
<speed-> ampak oni jih ne postavijo
<zdobbie> surveillance fail
<zdobbie> American style
<Sky[x]> cer :)
<pitastrudl> cer
<zdobbie> TOP O' THE EVENING TO YA
<pitastrudl> no
<zdobbie> no yourself
<zdobbie> ping
<jabuk> zdobbie: pong
<zdobbie> kay
<CrazyLemon> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t658526
<Pepelka> Tor Project: FBI plačal univerzi milijon dolarjev za vdor v Tor @ Slo-Tech
<Pepelka> »Vodja projekta Tor je javno obto&#382;il FBI, da so lani Univerzi Carneige Mellon (CMU) pla&#269;ali milijon dolarjev za raziskave, kako razkriti identiteto uporabnikov Tora, in za prakti&#269;no izvedbo takega napada na omre&#382;je. O napadih na omre&#382;je so poro&#269;ali &#382;e lani, ko se je dogajal. Ranljivosti, ki so jih tedaj izkoristili napadalci, so potem kmalu po odkritju zakrpali. Napad se je za&#269;el januarja 2014 in je do odkritja
<zdobbie> ooold
<Sky[x]> Grega_: hello
<Sky[x]> tebe pa ze dolgo nisem videl :)
<Sky[x]> kako ?
<CrazyLemon> ti si old zdobbie ti!!
<zdobbie> naah
<CrazyLemon> :(
<Sky[x]> kaj vse folk najde :)
<Sky[x]> https://www.fan.si/
<Pepelka> Fan.si
<Pepelka> »Fan engagement and monetization platform. We make mobile apps, websites and private social networks for your biggest fans.«
<Sky[x]> tujci k majo .si domeno :)
<netkat> zleht https://github.com/ayust/underhanded/blob/master/.bashrc o.O
<Pepelka> underhanded/.bashrc at master · ayust/underhanded · GitHub
<Pepelka> »The ultimate underhanded dotfiles«
<pitastrudl> .apt libpam-fprint
<jabuk> libpam-fprintd {trusty (14.04LTS), vivid, wily, xenial}
<jabuk> libpam-fprint {precise (12.04LTS)}
<pitastrudl> hm
#ubuntu-si 2015-11-15
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tELkm-dn2g
<Pepelka> Full CBS Democratic Presidential Debate - 11/14/15 - YouTube
<idioterna> feeling the bern
<Sky[x]> idioterna: priporocas kej bolj simpl kot je zookeeper ?
<Sky[x]> https://zookeeper.apache.org/
<Pepelka> Apache ZooKeeper - Home
<CrazyLemon> : [ContextSpecificAclFactory]LocationConsent failed, ULR opt-in status is: false
<CrazyLemon> 11-15 11:20:18.426  2120  3678 W ctxmgr  : [AclManager]checkPermissionTypeStatus: no write permission for AppMetadata{mUid=10008, mPackageName='com.google.android.gms'}. Returned permission was: USER_CONSENT_REQUIRED for context name: USER_LOCATION
<CrazyLemon>        whats up with this? kaj moram dovolit da mi neha spammat log
<Sky[x]> kako beres sploh te loge?
<CrazyLemon> adb logcat?
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Sky[x]> aha
<Sky[x]> jst si morm zrihtat da androida prklom na komp pa da lahko vidm ves traffic
<Sky[x]> pa loge bi blo tuf fajn :>
<CrazyLemon> za traffic mi je enkrat dz0ny omenil en proxy app pa ne spomnim se Å¡e neki je bilo
<CrazyLemon> [12:28] <dz0ny> namesti droidproxy
<CrazyLemon> [12:28] <dz0ny> pa na ubuntu mitmproxy
<CrazyLemon> [12:28] <dz0ny> povez
<CrazyLemon> [12:28] <dz0ny> pa bos dobil vse
<CrazyLemon> evo :)
<CrazyLemon> proxydroid*
<CrazyLemon> evo..stupid google
<CrazyLemon> location history omogočiš pa ne spamma več log
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> rabu bi vidt kam app dela rquste na kater API :)
<Sky[x]> itd ..
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: a tole je misleno da nardis proxy na kompu in ves promet preko kompa preusmeris?
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: pa si ze kdaj probaval mitmproxy+droidproxy ?
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: za proxydroid rabis root :)
<CrazyLemon> skyx ne rabiš roota
<CrazyLemon> in ja sem
<CrazyLemon> enkrat lani
<CrazyLemon> ko mi je dz0ny tudi to napisal
<skyx> app opozori ko ga odprs da rabi root :)
<skyx> sej zdj sem drugace naredil :D
<CrazyLemon> hmm..ja vidim zdaj
<skyx> hotsport prk wifi pa wirshark :)
<CrazyLemon> ampak js nimam roota :)
<dz0ny> sam se kr bos radu svoj cert dat not
<dz0ny> tko da root obvezen
<dz0ny> sam ce rabis pogledat apk
<dz0ny> je lazji apk2gold
<skyx> zanima me na kater API letijo requesti :)
<skyx> in ce poslje kot application/json
<skyx> eh kekc, itak gr vs prek 443 in ni nic za vidt jaoo
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> we talk too much i guess
<skyx> jp :)
<dz0ny> but no one does the reading !!!
<yang> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CTzDo7qUYAAs1lW.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> https://www.fcc.gov/blog/clearing-air-wi-fi-software-updates
<Pepelka> Clearing the Air on Wi-Fi Software Updates | FCC.gov
<Pepelka> »This week marked the closing of the reply comment period in the Commission’s radio device approval modernization rulemaking.«
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FS0jNP_ldks
<Pepelka> Malcolm In The Middle - Coming Soon - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Before he was Walter White he was the Dad in Malcolm In The Middle Subscribe to Comedy Central UK: http://bit.ly/1gaKaZO Check out the Comedy Central UK webs...«
<zdobbie> hva zj
<zdobbie> a bomo kej borbal
<pitastrudl> ne
<CrazyLemon> malcom in the middle? new? but there is nothing new in that video
<zdobbie> !t sl en obresti
<Pepelka> interest
<zdobbie> eyy
<CrazyLemon> omg!
<CrazyLemon> thats so obrestiing
<netkat> jebo ga pulseaudio, me je skor kap, kr naenkrat muzika z vseh strani
<netkat> se dobr d ni bil thunderstruck
<pitastrudl> haha
<pitastrudl> ripp
<netkat> se ena zuni https://000webhost.thecthulhu.com/
<Pepelka> 000webhost Data Dump | TheCthulhu
<idioterna> kje je pa sky zdej
<CrazyLemon> its foggy outside..so no sky for you mister!
<idioterna> hm
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/sportal/kolesarstvo/2015/11/marko_baloh_svetovni_prvak_v_24_urnem_kronometru.aspx
<Pepelka> Marko Baloh postal svetovni prvak v 24-urnem kronometru | Kolesarstvo - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Slovenski ultrakolesar Marko Baloh je v Borrego Springsu v Kaliforniji osvojil naslov svetovnega prvaka v 24-urni vožnji na čas.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^
<idioterna> lihkar sm z letalisca pa ni nc kej zlo foggy v zraku
<CrazyLemon> kam pa si letel?
<idioterna> v krogih
<idioterna> bbl
<idioterna> a so ze nove mape za insurgency mogoce?
<idioterna> eiffel_coop
<CrazyLemon> sej maš shitload community map
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: so what!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie rejoice fcker! RE-EFFIN-JOICE!
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] idioterna te išče
<Sky[x]> tnx :)
<Sky[x]> idioterna: ys?
<Sky[x]> yes*
<Sky[x]> bbl
<zdobbie> whoa
<zdobbie> bold move cotton
<idioterna> Sky[x]: ja
<idioterna> Sky[x]: am, etcd
<idioterna> mene velik bl navdusuje k zk
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tELkm-dn2g#t=59m48
<Pepelka> Full CBS Democratic Presidential Debate - 11/14/15 - YouTube
<zdobbie> NINE ELEVEN
<zdobbie> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-fix/wp/2015/11/15/hillary-clinton-invoked-911-to-defend-her-ties-to-wall-street-what/
<Pepelka> Hillary Clinton invoked 9/11 to defend her ties to Wall Street. What? - The Washington Post
<Pepelka> »Not a good moment.«
<pitastrudl> rip
<CrazyLemon> kakšna ideja zakaj se laptop ugasne? ventilator je spucan.. temperature ko se ugasne so tam okrog 70ish
<CrazyLemon> pa en 'tk' se sliši ko se ugasne
<pitastrudl> mogoče je ta tk od diska k se ustav?
<CrazyLemon> tudi ce bi se ustavu...mislis da bi takoj tudi laptop 'mrknu'?
<pitastrudl> ne sam pravim da ta zvok mogoče ni razlog da se ugaša
<pitastrudl> pač da je ta "tk" od diska zvok, ki se ustavi.
<CrazyLemon> sej ne pravim da je razlog..pravim da ko se ugasne se sliši ta tk zvok
<pitastrudl> jaja sej
<pitastrudl> vglavnem
<pitastrudl> si pogledal v bios da ni mogoče safety temp naštiman na tam okoli 70 stopinj
<pitastrudl> kaj pa da laufaš laptop samo na kablu, brez baterije?
<pitastrudl> si probat laufat ubuntu livecd za neki cajta?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: APU?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie i5
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl sm že prej testiral ta laptop in je zdržal do 110° in je nato se ugasnu
<pitastrudl> mogoče je user kaj drkal v biosih, si jih probal dati na defualt
<CrazyLemon> pa sestra dvomim da bi šlatala kaj po biosu ker ne vedo niti kako se pride do biosa.. bom pa mal prečekiral bios ja
<pitastrudl> ok
<CrazyLemon> glede kabla je pa tko.. baterija je itak tako slaba da brez kabla ne zdrži dosti :D
<CrazyLemon> in je na kablu že zelo dolgo
<pitastrudl> ja sam dej baterijo ven
<pitastrudl> ¯\(°_o)/¯
<CrazyLemon> why?
<pitastrudl> why not
<pitastrudl> Å¡kodl ne bo ane
<pitastrudl> ಠ_ಠ
<yang> CrazyLemon: morda podoben problem...https://s5tech.net/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=3287
<CrazyLemon> yang naah
<CrazyLemon> imho je tezava v SW
<CrazyLemon> avg + windows 10 očitno ni najboljša kombinacija
<CrazyLemon> avg ne dovoli win10 da se posodobi
<CrazyLemon> ker pustil sem na miru laptop pa ni bilo težav
<pitastrudl> heh
<CrazyLemon> obnovil sem zadnji restore point tudi ni bilo težav..razn z enim avgcli.dll
<zdobbie> lolwut
<zdobbie> prav windowse mas gor?
<CrazyLemon> sedaj po obnovitvi restore pointa pa tudi ni avg dovolil update.. oziroma je spodletel
<CrazyLemon> dokler nisem onemogočil avgja
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ja..like legit
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kako boš drugače delal powerpoint predstavitve če nimaš windowsa?
<zdobbie> libreoffice
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie niga pls
<CrazyLemon> libreoffice nima pol tistih animacij ki jih ima powerpoint
<pitastrudl> kek
<zdobbie> sellout
<CrazyLemon> said a guy with lame powerpoint presentations
<CrazyLemon> L
<CrazyLemon> zihr sploh ne veš kaj je blinds transition effect
<zdobbie> a transition effect that mimics blinds
<netkat> kaj pa https://github.com/tybenz/vimdeck al pa https://github.com/yaronn/wopr
<Pepelka> tybenz/vimdeck · GitHub
<Pepelka> »vimdeck - VIM as a presentation tool«
<netkat> ce ze ne beamer
<Sky[x]> cer
<Sky[x]> idioterna: tnx, sem tud ze jst gledal etcd :)
<CrazyW10> sup zdobbie
<CrazyW10> a ti naredim en powerpoint presentation?
<zdobbie> dej!
<zdobbie> z blindsi
<CrazyW10> zdobbie: vodne zivali ali macke?
<CrazyW10> priporocam macke
<zdobbie> CrazyW10: kavke
<CrazyW10> zdobbie: macke bos dobil ker nisem se koncal vodne zivali
<zdobbie> they why ask
<zdobbie> then*
<CrazyW10> zdobbie: sorry no..sm mislu da je done
<CrazyW10> zdobbie: http://wikisend.com/download/283720/Mačke.pptx
<Pepelka> Wikisend: free file sharing service
<CrazyW10> zdaj pa grem rebootat..imas cas da si ogledas predstavitev
<zdobbie> yeeeeh I don't download files from strangers
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ you suck man.. toliko casa je bilo vlozenega v macke
<netkat> keyser soze? http://www.businessinsider.my/nick-szabo-ethereum-bitcoin-blockchain-history-satoshi-nakamoto-2015-11/#GWKS300eqT2eAQUh.97
<Pepelka> The man everything thinks is the creator of bitcoin gave a speech discussing the history of the technology - Business Insider
<Pepelka> »Business Insider/Rob PriceSzabo discusses the ideological origins of bitcoin and ethereum, including Ayn Rand (L) and Friedrich Hayek (R).Nick Szabo, the m...«
<Sky[x]> idioterna: sam tale etcd je kr nice :)
#ubuntu-si 2016-11-14
<speed-> morgen
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> jou
<pitastrudl> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTIIMJ9tUc8
<Pepelka> Daler Mehndi - Tunak Tunak Tun Video - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Presenting ‘Tunak Tunak Tun’ music video sung by the talented Daler Mehndi Song Name - Tunak Tunak Tun Album - Tunak Tunak Tun Singer - Daler Mehndi Music - ...«
<CrazyLemon> Matthai narediš .desktop fajl ki v exec ima ukaz za nautilus /odpri/karkoli/pač
<msevwork> thunarja si bom naložu poleg nautilusa, k kdaj se noče odpret nautilus
<msevwork> #bugz
<CrazyLemon> #!skillz
<dz0ny> "sej ne da oba uporabljata isto ogrodje"
<matjaz> ranger > *
<CrazyLemon> matjaz red power ranger > ranger > *
<CrazyLemon> !
<Matthai> CrazyLemon, to sem naredil, ampak potem dobim datoteko NAS.desktop
<Matthai> ne pa lepe ikonice
<CrazyLemon> Matthai no..dodaj Å¡e Icon=pot/do/ikone
<CrazyLemon> pa ne boš tega dobil
<Matthai> Icon=network
<Matthai> to sem dal
<Matthai> pa vidi se .desktop, kar mi ni všeč
<Matthai> anyway... izgleda, da trik deluje. eni ženski, ki je imela prej maca sempodtaknil ubuntu... pa zaenkrat še ni bilo nič negativnih komentarjev nazaj :-)
<matjaz> lepa :)
<matjaz> MVP!
<CrazyLemon> Matthai poskusi absolutno pot do ikonce za network
<CrazyLemon> pa ne pozabi chmod +x :)
<zdobbie> Matthai: en vam je tole domeno hapsnu http://hr-cjpc.si/
<Pepelka> UKSlotGuide.com | The Casino & Slots Club
<msevwork> dz0ny, sam vseen nism imel s thunarjem nikol nobenih težav
<zdobbie> pa na feedlyju maste se ~30 bralcev feeda s te strani, kamor sta vcerej dva spam posta prletela
<dz0ny> stil
<msevwork> s to staro verzijo nautilusa k je pa v zadnjem ltsu pa mam
<Matthai> zdobbie, ah, ja, te ustanove ni več že nekaj časa
<msevwork> naj uni brogrammerji v canonicalu mal posodobijo to verzijo
<zdobbie> msevwork: mi sam hocemo, da ti uporabljas orodja, kjer ti bomo lahko pomagal *wink wink*
<msevwork> pa bo uredu i guess zihr so fixal kej
<zdobbie> help us help you
<Matthai> to je bil nek zasebni zavod, ki se je kasneje preimenoval
<msevwork> društvo za pomoč msevom slovenije
<matjaz> zdobbie, ti ga kr prtiskej ja, sam da ne boš pol dol spizdu!
<msevwork> haha
<msevwork> rage quitov bo to je njegov podpis :D
<zdobbie> *mi* hocemo
<zdobbie> *bomo* lahko pomagal
<zdobbie> help *us* help you
<CrazyLemon> he's saying all the right words
<zdobbie> u calling me Trump, sir?
<dz0ny> msevwork: a nimas zdej gnome?
<matjaz> zdobbie, sire*
<zdobbie> matjaz: he's old, not a nobleman
<matjaz> :D
<matjaz> Net Upgrade Size:      -72,09 MiB
<matjaz> <3 linux
<CrazyLemon> so your internet will take back -72 MiB?! fckin bastard man..
<CrazyLemon> don't let him/her/it do it
<matjaz> but I already pressed 'y'
<zdobersek> mad lad!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rSDUsMwakI     first presidential decision by the trumpster
<Pepelka> President-Elect Trump: Last Week Tonight with John Oliver (HBO) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Donald Trump will be the next president of the United States. How did we get to this point? And what do we do now? Connect with Last Week Tonight online... S...«
<CrazyLemon> The uploader has not made this video available in your country.
<matjaz> zakaj je pa region lock? o.O
<CrazyLemon>  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<CrazyLemon> matjaz a si dobu mi box?
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, nope
<matjaz> ni jih
<dz0ny> Guest51: joj todd to je tolk slab incognito mode (~textual@user25.c1.cerknica.kabelnet.net)
<Guest51> explain
<dz0ny> there could be only one tea on macos from cerknica
<Guest51> pff
<Guest51> itak:D
<Guest51> kak pa to poštimam
<Guest51> pa zakaj mi tlele na guest skoč ajmene
<dz0ny> bouncerja maš :) la se pa, !g freenode register pa ti skirje ip * maš lahko proper nick
<Pepelka> tukaj freenode register pa ti skirje ip * maš lahko proper nick
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> I broke pepelka
<dz0ny> neki !g freenode * a
<Pepelka> SIWI » Getting Started with Freenode IRC http://richard.esplins.org/siwi/2011/07/08/getting-started-freenode-irc/
<dz0ny> neki :) !g freenode * a
<Pepelka> SIWI » Getting Started with Freenode IRC http://richard.esplins.org/siwi/2011/07/08/getting-started-freenode-irc/
<dz0ny> mystery
<dz0ny> bouncerja maš :) la se pa, !g freenode register pa ti skrije ip * maš lahko proper nick
<Pepelka> tukaj freenode register pa ti skrije ip * maš lahko proper nick
<dz0ny> :>
<CrazyLemon> očitno je to trigger for something misterious
<CrazyLemon> !g freenode register pa ti skrije ip * maš lahko proper nick
<Pepelka> tukaj freenode register pa ti skrije ip * maš lahko proper nick
<CrazyLemon> !g freenode register pa ti skrije ip
<Pepelka> Nickname Registration - freenode https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration
<CrazyLemon> !g freenode register pa ti skrije ip *
<Pepelka> tukaj freenode register pa ti skrije ip *
<speed-> Pepelki se trga
<msevwork> dz0ny, ja gnome mam zj
<msevwork> in nautilus aka files ne dela občasno
<msevwork> se ne prikaže okno sploh, je treba ga killat potem pa spet dela
<metalcamp> it's a feature!
<speed-> msev- windowse si zrihtaj
<speed-> tam vse dela :p
<slax0r> razen tisto kar ne
<speed-> pustimo malenkosti
<msevwork> ma ne tm tut ne dela vse
<msevwork> vem iz lastnih izkušenj
<msevwork> ej...če mam nek output fajl pa bi si rad grepal eno vrstico k se začne z oznako DYNA kko to nardim?
<slax0r> install ack, grep on sterioids
<matjaz> ja grepaš ta fajl ane
<slax0r> ack "^DYNA.*"
<slax0r> in, ack --bar
<matjaz> alias allah='sudo'
<matjaz> allah ack --bar
<matjaz> :D
<slax0r> ali pa -e uporabis za grep
<slax0r> ack --bar ni misljen kot "allahu akbar" :P
<msevwork> grep -e 'DYNA' > skatla ? aj to uredu :D
<slax0r> '^DYNA'
<slax0r> ^ = start of string/line
<msevwork> kul
<slax0r> $ = end of string/line
<speed-> grep -e "^DYNA*" file
<speed-> ide tudi
<slax0r> http://regex101.com
<speed-> aja skuzi
<speed-> ste ze mimo
<speed-> :D
<msevwork> a pol ta speed- ukaz notr pejstnem
<slax0r> regex <3
<msevwork> ka pa ta * pomen
<slax0r> msevwork: mas pred DYNA mogoce kak space ali kaj drugega?
<speed-> eh fuj
<slax0r> * = 0 to unlimited matches
<slax0r> + 1 to unlimited
<speed-> regex je prizadet
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> ? 0 to 1
<speed-> na vsake 3 mesece to ugotovim
<slax0r> regex je zakon
<msevwork> a unlimited
<speed-> ko nevem najbolj bedno stvar naredit :D
<msevwork> ok
<msevwork> čak da vidm za space
<slax0r> regex je zakon za pisat, za brat je pa katastrofa :)
<matjaz> msevwork, ti kr povej če ti kej ni jasn, maš zdej republiko Prekmursko tuki da ti pomaga
<slax0r> jaz ce si napisem kak bolj zakompliciran regex si ga kar shranim nekam pa pokomentiram zraven
<slax0r> ker cez pol leta se mi ne bo dalo parsat
<speed-> jaz direkt slabe vole gratam
<speed-> isto kak, kda znam ka bon mogel zganico pit haha
<speed-> ves tisto saj je vse lepo in prav
<speed-> samo grdi zmaj pusti :D
<slax0r> lol
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> ajde zdobersek
<slax0r> translate ^
<slax0r> da te vidimo :D
<slax0r> speed-: http://sprunge.us/IXfc
<slax0r> regex za valid email v perl :P
<msevwork> seprav tkole more bit, ni presledka prej more bit pa nujn tkole "DYNA A" za temu pol
<msevwork> k je še več drugih "DYNA"
<msevwork> oz ne
<msevwork> 6 presledkov je pred temu tekstam
<slax0r> wut?
<msevwork> torej 6 presledkov potem DYNA A potem pa vse te številke k jih hočem grepat
<slax0r> "^\s{6}DYNA A"
<slax0r> \s = whitespace...space, tab,...
<slax0r> {6} st. ponovitev
<msevwork> najs
<slax0r> DYNA A = DYNA A
<msevwork> čak da si to vse kopiram v en readme
<msevwork> da bom mel za naslednjic
<slax0r> http://regex101.com trust me...
<slax0r> mas vse tam
<slax0r> pa se pises regex in sproti vidis kaj dejansko delas
<dz0ny> slax0r: regex101 best one there is
<slax0r> aye
<slax0r> z regex101 sem se dejansko naucil regex
<slax0r> ful super razlaga sprotna, vsak token objasnjen itd
<dz0ny> mhm :)
<msevwork> grep -e "^\s{6}DYNA A" o > skatla
<msevwork> a tkole je uredu če hočm spravt te podatke notr v en fajl k se imenuje škatla :D
<msevwork> pa input file se imenuje o
<dz0ny> cat file | grep "DYNA" > skatla.txt
<dz0ny> cat file.txt | grep "DYNA" > skatla.txt
<slax0r> msevwork: TIAS ...
<slax0r> dude...
<slax0r> probas, pa vidis, al dela, al ne
<slax0r> dz0ny: .txt...how M$ of you :P
<dz0ny> slax0r: mors apply user context on msev question met :D
<zdobersek> slax0r: ajde
<zdobersek> "jaz takoj postanem slabe volje!"
<msevwork> ja tistle ni delal
<zdobersek> "enako kot takrat, ko vem, da bom moral zganje(?) pit!"
<msevwork> moje
<msevwork> morm zj dzonyjev uporabt
<msevwork> sam da zamenam DYNA z unmu regexom
<zdobersek> "s tem ni nic narobe, vendar pa pusti slab okus."
<slax0r> msevwork: seveda dela
<msevwork> a un k sm napisov
<msevwork> nč ni blo not
<msevwork> v Å¡katli
<msevwork> kva sm fajlov z mojmu ukazom
<dz0ny> kr vidm kako se pritisk pr slax0r dviguje
<slax0r> zdobersek: http://i.imgur.com/0mKXcg1.gif
<CrazyLemon> mogoče je schrodingerjeva škatla!
<dz0ny> oh poor shia
<speed-> lol
<speed-> dobra zdobersek
<speed-> in slax0r, ti si na vegeti
<speed-> ka mas to lol
<msevwork> zakaj mi ne rata :(
<speed-> holy fuck!
<CrazyLemon> msevwork ls o
<CrazyLemon> :>
<slax0r> msevwork: http://sprunge.us/OejI
<slax0r> {} moras prependad z \
<msevwork> danke
<slax0r> http://www.robelle.com/smugbook/regexpr.html
<msevwork> zakaj so teli {}
<Pepelka> Regular Expressions in grep
<slax0r> a little bit more help
<slax0r> \{x\}=match exactly x occurrences of the preceding.
<speed-> ka ga buzerirate
<slax0r> saj tak ne bos bral tega kaj ti pastam ne? tako da lahko kar odneham? :)
<speed-> clovek neve basic zadev vi pa mu z regexi zavirate
<speed-> hjoj :D
<msevwork> :D
<slax0r> regex = basic knowledge
<speed-> eh
<speed-> to pogledas ko nucas
<slax0r> mulce treba prvo regex naucit, pa potem slovenscino
<speed-> pa ne najdes tocno to kar nucas
<speed-> :D
<speed-> stari
<CrazyLemon> on govori o 'slovenscini'..ON!
<msevwork> sem odpru link. i swear that i will read
<speed-> ta tvoj python regex
<speed-> to ni ok
<speed-> majke mi
<speed-> nemre to biti tak
<speed-> :)
<slax0r> python regex?
<speed-> ja to ka mas
<speed-> za email
<slax0r> aja
<slax0r> eh
<slax0r> .+@.+
<slax0r> be done with it
<msevwork> bravo fantje Å¡katla je polna
<msevwork> :D
<zdobersek> we did it?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek no ..we didnt do it
<CrazyLemon> you did it!
<speed-> zdobersek se rajsi prekmurci fci kak pa regex
<speed-> u go girl!
<speed-> :D
<metalcamp> zdobersek: glej, nekaj zate http://fran.si/137/slovar-stare-knjizne-prekmurscine
<Pepelka> Fran/Prekmurski
<Pepelka> »Google slovenskih slovarjev. Brskaj po pol milijona slovarskih iztočnic v slovarjih Inštituta za slovenski jezik ali predlagaj novo slovensko besedo namesto prevzete, objavi predlog na Twitterju ali Facebooku ter povabi prijatelje h glasovanju.«
<zdobersek> ka regex ze znam!
<zdobersek> metalcamp: hvala, sem ze en drug slovar nasu
<zdobersek> in po tistem slovarju nasu besedo za ruto
<speed-> hehe
<metalcamp> tisti na sobotainfo?
<zdobersek> ja
<speed-> regex ti pomaga pri prekmurscini?
<slax0r> pri prekmurscini se vcasih prekmurec ne pomaga
<slax0r> :D
<zdobersek> niti ne
<zdobersek> ja sej
<speed-> haha
<speed-> tocno tak
<metalcamp> zdobersek: tale starinski slovar je tr00
<zdobersek> po tistem slovarju na sobota.info sem nasu besedo za ruto
<zdobersek> pa tem impostorjem ni bla sploh znana
<slax0r> kaksna beseda za ruto?
<metalcamp> upam, da veš, da v prekmurju skoraj vsaka vas govori malenkost drugače
<metalcamp> zdobersek ^
<zdobersek>   vacalejg
<slax0r> malenkost...
<speed-> eh
<speed-> ^^
<speed-> to z takimi brezpredmetnimi on ven hodi
<speed-> vacalejg to bi skoraj rad znal
<speed-> kje so to pobrali
<metalcamp> :D
<speed-> ziher nekje na gorickem
<slax0r> tudi jaz :D
<metalcamp> dvomim
<speed-> raubec je ruta
<speed-> te pa stara prekmurscina :))
<speed-> pre 1500
<msevwork> zakaj je blo posebj treba definirat da moram bit eksaktno 6 presledkov?
<speed-> msev-, ker si tak hotel? :)
<metalcamp> speed-: poglej si slovar, ki sem ga linkal :))
<slax0r> msevwork: ce hoces tocno 6, potem moras definitirat tocno 6
<slax0r> ce hoces samo definirat da jih nekaj mora bit, potem das \s+ as in, 1 ali vec presledkov
<speed-> ni vacalejga :)
<msevwork> zanimivo
<slax0r> ce hoces definirat da lahko so ali niso das \s+ as in, 0 ali vec presledkov
<slax0r> ce hoces omejit range, das {od,do}
<slax0r> ali {od,} kar je od do neomejeno
<msevwork> a range presledkov
<CrazyLemon> potem das \s+ as in, 1 ali vec presledkov |  das \s+ as in, 0 ali vec presledkov
<msevwork> oz characterje
<msevwork> v
<speed-> ce mas \s je presledkov
<slax0r> ja, {2,6} pomeni da jih je lahko od 2 do 6
<slax0r> ce je samo 1 ne bo match
<slax0r> ce jih je 7 tudi ne
<slax0r> ce jih je 4, bo
<msevwork> a to so characterji
<slax0r> *, +, ?, {x,y}, {x}, {x,} diktirajo ponavljanje characterja ali nabor characterjev ki se nahaja pred tem tokenom v regexu
<msevwork> a kdr 2 terminalska ukaza uporabm en za drugim morm | da ne popišem unga naslednjega programa z >
<slax0r> a* = 0 ali neomejeno a characterjev
<slax0r> | je pipe, as in, x | y, izvedi y in upirabi stdout od x kot stdin v y
<msevwork> aha vidm
<slax0r> more or less
<msevwork> ja to vem
<slax0r> s/upirabi/uporabi
<msevwork> sam če daš tko > vmes pol lah povozš nasledn program ane
<msevwork> namest da bi dal |
<speed-> :D
<speed-> > je output
<slax0r> > in >> je output redirect
<msevwork> ja sj
<slax0r> mas se potem stderr redirect itd
<msevwork> pa un dev null da pošlješ v večna lovišča
<msevwork> :D
<slax0r> http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/
<Pepelka> Bash Guide for Beginners
<msevwork> 2. Who should read this book?
<msevwork> haha
<slax0r> msevwork
<msevwork> yup
<msevwork> indeed
<msevwork> res morm
<msevwork> a tut kj ta xargs uporabljate
<slax0r> redko
<slax0r> fun command za katerega ziher nisi vedel, 'yes' :P
<msevwork> moj Å¡ef tole velik uporablja v takem stilu ->   find . -name '*.itp' | xargs grep -i 'psm'
<zdobersek> yes yes yes
<jabuk> The YES dance
<slax0r> kopiras dir z 2389476230985620457 fajli v en drug dir in vsak drug ma isto ime in hoces vse overwritat in je prompt enejblan, yes | cp -r src dest
<jabuk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyqUj3PGHv4
<slax0r> find . -name '*.itp' exec -- grep -i 'psm' {} \; :P
<slax0r> find . -name '*.itp' -exec grep -i 'psm' {} \; :P
<slax0r> dafuq
<msevwork> a to je zj kj v regex stilu a kko
<slax0r> ne, find ma -exec, zakaj bi kompliciral z xargs itd
<speed-> FORCE
<msevwork> aha vidm
<speed-> use the FORCE
<msevwork> sam zakaj je pa tole nakonc {} \;
<msevwork> to mi zgleda nekako regexistično
<matjaz> regexistično
<matjaz> wow
<slax0r> {} = file + path do fajla ki ga find najde, \; pa pove kje je konec ukaza in njegovih parametrov ki se bo izvedel na vsakem najdenem fajlu
<msevwork> berem man page od grepa :D
<msevwork> slax0r, I do not compute
<slax0r> find -name "*foo" -exec grep -i 'bar' {} \; -baz
<slax0r> poisce vse fajle ki se koncajo z foo
<slax0r> izvede grep -i 'bar'
<slax0r> {} se bo zamenjal z najdenim fajlom
<slax0r> \; pove da se je koncala definicija ukaza ki ob izveden na vsakem fajlu, -baz je pa spet parameter za find komando
<slax0r> find -name "*foo" -exec "grep -i 'bar' {}" -baz kot da bi naredil to, samo to pac ne dela, -exec zacne definicijo ukaza, \; jo konca
<msevwork> razumem
<msevwork> hvala
<slax0r> where's that pizza...
<msevwork> a ker če bi brez {} naredu bi samo enkrat šlo čez?
<msevwork> one virtual coal oven pizza going to slaxor :D
<msevwork> haha
<msevwork> da bo mal dimljena :D
<slax0r> ne, potem bi zagnal ukaz grep brez najdenih fajlov
<slax0r> find najde fajl ./you.foo
<slax0r> in zazene grep -i 'bar' ./you.foo
<slax0r> {} = ./you.foo v tem primeru
<slax0r> probaj, find . -name "nekaj" -exec echo {} \;
<slax0r> al pa find . -name "nekaj" -exec echo ur mom {} \; in brez {}
<slax0r> z pizzo pa mislim cist resno, cakam jo ze kot majmun eno uro
<slax0r> ne vem kje je pizza guy...
<slax0r> jaz pa lacen
<speed-> msevwork ze leti 200km/h proti grazu
<speed-> :D
<msevwork> private jet najet
<slax0r> ni treba, mam naroceno :P
<msevwork> falcon, mi pristanemo samo na najboljse
<upd> katero se mi bolj splača delat Microsoft Certified Solutions Developer ali Microsoft Certified System Administrator
<upd> prvo je Programer spletnih aplikacij drugo pa Sistemski administrator
<slax0r> RHCSA
<slax0r> :P
<CrazyLemon> he asked on #ubuntu-si
<speed-> all the microsoft haters
<upd> ja pač vi ste v tem, po kateri stvari je več povpraševanja
<speed-> u gunna die
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> :(){:|:&};:
<CrazyLemon> !g site:*.si služba Microsoft Certified Solutions Developer
<Pepelka> Bermež Rok - Kompas Xnet http://www.kompas-xnet.si/o-podjetju/zaposleni/bermez-rok/20
<CrazyLemon> !g site:*.si služba Microsoft Certified System Administrator
<Pepelka> Kako uspešno iskati zaposlitev?: IT- izobraževanje in certifikati http://zaposlitveni-portal-mojedelo.blogspot.si/2012/08/it-izobrazevanje-in-certifikati.html
<slax0r> upd: saj je odgovor cist enostaven, se ti ne zdi?
<slax0r> oz. si si ga odgovoril kar sam
<slax0r> imas dva razlicna certifikata za dve popolnoma razlicni stvari
<slax0r> programer in admin
<slax0r> vprasanje je kaj hoces bit?
<upd> ok
<slax0r> drugace pa, ne vem kako je v M$ vodah, po mojih izkusnjah so programerji vseeno malo vec placani kot sistemci
<msevwork> a gnuplot tut obvladate :D
<upd> vse obvladamo
<zdobersek> don't misunderestimate us
<yang> Minesweeper Certified System Administrator
<yang> oz. Minesweeper Consultant Solitaire Expert :)
<yang> Ali nimajo tej M$ certifikati precej zasoljeno ceno izobrazevanj-izpitov ?
<zdobersek> it's a price many did Nazi coming
<matjaz> sej RH tud niso glih poceni
<yang> upd: ce zelis Linux certificirati imas LPI
<yang> pa lahko samo izpit vplacas
<upd> sam unedva imam na voljo
<yang> upd: Ko sem delal v Rac. podjetju so fantje vecinoma imeli MCSE/MCSA
<upd> ql
<speed-> to je vse overrated!
<CrazyLemon> fse!
<speed-> mene niso niti za solo vprasali :D
<speed-> pa hvala bogu da ne haha
<speed-> da bi mogel tam gim. mat pisat :p
<yang> eden od tipov ko je mel MCSE je bil pek po poklicu k je z mano delal
<yang> ampak na Windowse se je pa kar spoznal
<yang> Mel je pa cel kup teh Windows certov poleg MCSE
<slax0r> upd: how to sysadmin: http://i.imgur.com/3xPNxqy.png
<speed-> :D
<speed-> ta celi post je dober
<speed-> vsi so adobe upgrejdali! :)
<upd> :D
<slax0r> ajde, z idejami na plan
<slax0r> kako spravit dva desktopa iz slovenije v anglijo?
<slax0r> z monitorji in vsem kar pac spada zraven
<metalcamp> scotty, beam 'em up!
<slax0r> I wish :/
<zdobersek> posta.si
<CrazyLemon> slax0r kupiš pri nizkocenovniku za nekaj evrov karto za anglijo pa daš na sedež desktopa
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: ne vem ce to gre ravno tak
<slax0r> posta.si maks 30kg
<slax0r> huh
<yang> najames kombi za 50 eur na dan
<slax0r> glede na to da je samo prazno ohisje 16kg bo to zelo na knap
<yang> in vse kar imas zmeces noter in odpeles
<zdobersek> the fuck
<zdobersek> iz cesa mas ohisje?
<idioterna> ne vem ce ti pustijo desktop nest na letalo
<idioterna> k ma baterijo za bios+uro
<slax0r> http://www.3dvelocity.com/reviews/dragon/blackdragon.htm
<Pepelka> Chieftec / Chenming - Black Dragon Full Tower Case
<speed-> pure gold
<speed-> kaj pa ce
<speed-> pustis to v slo
<zdobersek> a to je protitankovsko?
<speed-> pa tam kupis nek laptop
<speed-> :D
<speed-> just sayin
<zdobersek> pac posljes znj paketov
<speed-> pa ko bos hodo domov si falat po falatu nosis gor haha
<slax0r> laptop? no wai
<slax0r> v najslabsem primeru bo ohisje ostalo v sloveniji
<slax0r> ostalo pa slo po komponentah gor
<speed-> ali pa tak
<yang> slax0r: obrni se na špedicijsko firmo, oni vozijo stvari ki so težje od navadne pošte...
<speed-> pa si tam kisto v predal naredis :p
<slax0r> saj si te tam ohisje ze kupim neko
<yang> slax0r: ti bodo komplet na paleti pripeljali
<slax0r> yang: hmm
<slax0r> poznas kaksno taksno firmo?
<yang> slax0r: ampak iskreno povedano, ne vem ali bo to ceneje, kot ce bi sam z avtom peljal recimo...
<yang> slax0r: Intereuropa mislis da je ena firma, so pa se ostale
<slax0r> no ja...
<yang> mislim
<slax0r> z avtom rabis minimalno 2-3 dni gor
<speed-> prevozi.org
<speed-> MS -> London
<slax0r> ce dva vozita
<speed-> :p
<slax0r> zdaj pa sestej bencin, hrana, pijaca, prenocitve
<slax0r> pa potem spet avto nazaj dol spravljat
<speed-> slax0r za prvo placo naj lejko s sasojom najames
<speed-> pripelava
<speed-> vrzes placo pa je to to
<speed-> :p
<slax0r> kaj se steje pod "mednarodni poslovni paket"?
<slax0r> speed-: raje pes nesem :D
<speed-> haha
<speed-> te pa nesi!
<speed-> :D
<CrazyLemon> https://cert.si/zacasna-prekinitev-telefonskih-prijav-incidentov-na-si-cert/
<Pepelka> Začasna prekinitev telefonskih prijav incidentov na SI-CERT : SI-CERT
<Pepelka> »Zaradi trenutno pomanjkljive zasedenosti ekipe SI-CERT do preklica ne moremo sprejemati prijav varnostnih incidentov preko telefona. Vse prijavitelje prosimo, da prijavo incidenta pošljejo po elektronski pošti na naslov cert@cert.si.«
<CrazyLemon> lol
<idioterna> http://arstechnica.com/business/2016/11/china-threatens-end-iphone-sales-if-trump-imposes-stiff-tariffs/
<Pepelka> China: We’ll block iPhone sales if Trump imposes tariffs | Ars Technica
<Pepelka> »All-out trade war promised if president-elect follows through on campaign promises.«
<upd_> CHINA CHINA
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek https://youtu.be/l161Qqc5lUk
<Pepelka> #1 MC in Hollywood: Shia LaBeouf Freestyles 5 Fingers of Death with Oswin Benjamin - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Shia LaBeouf is outrapping some full time rappers!! Who knew? This major Hollywood actor came by Sway in the Morning just to casually kill our 5 Fingers of D...«
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> why the fuck would I watch that
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek coz its fucking shia the rapstar lebouf! you wiener
<matjaz> https://vimeo.com/191485540
<Pepelka> John Oliver Nov. 13, 2016 - Post Trump election butthurt on Vimeo
<Pepelka> »Uploaded by /u/rationalcomment John Oliver in 2013 on Trump considering running for President: "“Do it. I will personally write you a campaign check…«
<matjaz> evo ga!
<CrazyLemon> hvala!
<CrazyLemon> F U 2016!
<matjaz> FAK JU TUENTISIKSTIN!
<CrazyLemon> i like JO
<CrazyLemon> he's aight
<zdobersek> is he ya boi?
<CrazyLemon> no fool
<CrazyLemon> he's my sugar daddy
<zdobersek> he looks too young to be your daddy
<matjaz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3Ou5uFFn8Q
<Pepelka> Trump. Right. Okay, the world's gone nuts: Russell Brand The Trews (E372) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »In today's Trews I respond to the US election result. Obviously. Subscribe Here Now: http://tinyurl.com/opragcg Produced & edited by Gareth Roy Trews Theme b...«
<matjaz> zdobersek, you sain' he' old?!
<zdobersek> matjaz: guess
<CrazyLemon> he just jealous because i can vote and he's too young to
<zdobbie> http://www.theverge.com/2016/11/14/13199084/hbo-westworld-renewed-second-season
<Pepelka> HBO has renewed Westworld for a second season - The Verge
<Pepelka> »HBO’s Westworld, currently one of the networks biggest shows, will be returning for a second season, according to Variety. The series will return alongside Insecure and Divorce, though a premiere...«
* zdobbie changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/ | Ubuntu 17.04 aka Zesty Zapus | Vacalejg!
<matjaz> vacalejg?
<zdobbie> ja
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/ | Ubuntu 17.04 aka Zesty Zapus
<CrazyLemon> ne
* zdobbie changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/ | Ubuntu 17.04 aka Zesty Zapus | Vacalejg?
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/ | Ubuntu 17.04 aka Zesty Zapus | Vacalejg? Ne!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8p5fA-aP04s
<Pepelka> Møme vs Midnight To Monaco - Alive - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Alive! Download... http://mome.lnk.to/Alive Pre-order Møme's album... http://mome.lnk.to/Panorama Møme http://bit.ly/1rvMX5E http://bit.ly/1Hgkeyv http://bit...«
<CrazyLemon> suicide is not for me... coz its not my style!
* zdobbie changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/ | Ubuntu 17.04 aka Zesty Zapus | Vacalejg? Néj!
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: poj se pa ne pritozuj, ko te naslednjic ksn beemve skusa s ceste zrint!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ma na jetra mi gre ker so same bmw 3ke..vsaj 5ka or gtfo
<CrazyLemon> fun fact..ko se uradno konča poletje so vozniki dosti bl previdni...kinda sorta
<msev-> Waat een f
<msev-> Fact*
<CrazyLemon> watt*
<upd_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjyjEUFn_FI
<Pepelka> The future is written with Qt - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Qt is Everywhere -- Bringing together the brightest minds, the most innovative industries. From automotive to medical, to industrial automation, laser techno...«
#ubuntu-si 2016-11-15
<speed-> morgen
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp> o/
<slax0r> sieg heil?
<speed-> keine bevegung!
<slax0r> I bevegt a little bit :P
<metalcamp> nazi pozdrav bi naj izgledal takole: \o
<metalcamp> speed-: no vidiš, da ti tudi nemščina leži :)
<speed-> joa
<speed-> na pune
<speed-> zadnjic smo meli sestanek pa pride sef pa nemsko govori
<speed-> pa sva bila 2 slovenca pa 1 avstrijec
<speed-> pa ok njemu pravi
<speed-> pa tot raja ene 4-5min
<speed-> pa buli v mene jaz nazaj v njega
<speed-> pa se mu zacnem smejat
<speed-> pa sele te se je spomno :D
<metalcamp> :D
<speed-> jah glej
<speed-> immigranti pac hehe
<metalcamp> graz je Å¡e ok
<metalcamp> burgenland je fscked
<speed-> tam pravijo linz je groza
<speed-> kak govorijo baje
<metalcamp> mja, avstrijski prekmurci :P
<speed-> meh
<speed-> jaz bom nucal se 10 let
<speed-> da jih bom razmo lol
<speed-> isti so kot mi
<speed-> vsak po svoje
<metalcamp> to itak
<metalcamp> meni je bilo kul, ko sem bil med samimi avstrijci
<metalcamp> takrat sem vsaj nekaj odnesel od tega
<speed-> mja
<speed-> jaz sem pa med slovencami
<speed-> zdaj svabe ni pa niti anglesko vec ne govorimo :D
<speed-> ko pride nazaj bo bogi
<speed-> sicer v petek so nam rekli da pridejo zaj anglezi pa da jih bodo med nas posedli
<speed-> smo jim verjetno ze tecni haha
<metalcamp> haha
<speed-> malo smo glasni
<speed-> tak sem mel obcutek tudi ko smo po lj kaj bluzili
<speed-> vsi tak potiho govorijo mi pa se deremo :D
<zdobbie> prekmürci
<zdobbie> edino prav IMO
<zdobbie> drugace na drugi strani Müre ne bi vedli za vas
<slax0r> speed-, metalcamp pojdita malo v vasice okrog radkersburga...
<slax0r> have fun...
<metalcamp> po tistih vasicah nisem kaj dosti hodil
<metalcamp> slax0r: kaj priporočaš? :D
<metalcamp> radkersburg ni fun, ker večina prodajalk/natakaric govori slovensko
<slax0r> nic ne priporocam, katera koli vasica bo ok, in govorit z domacini
<slax0r> po dveh besedah te bo bolela glava...
<CrazyLemon> zakaj bi hodu po rakersburgu če pa je lahko tukaj pa pomaga msevu...čist enak efekt
<CrazyLemon> :>
<metalcamp> hehe
<slax0r> true
<speed-> lol
<speed-> jaz sem zadnjic hodil pri doktorjih
<speed-> ko nisem mogel v slo bolniske dobit za avstrijo :d
<matjaz> jah, preventiva pa ne bit bolan
<matjaz> žganica al kako že pravte :D
<speed-> zganica je slivovka
<speed-> drugace
<speed-> no povecini
<CrazyLemon> https://scarybeastsecurity.blogspot.si/2016/11/0day-exploit-compromising-linux-desktop.html
<Pepelka> Security: [0day] [exploit] Compromising a Linux desktop using... 6502 processor opcodes on the NES?!
<CrazyLemon> lol..mal pretirava z izrazom 0day :D
<upd_> a je old
<CrazyLemon> Specifically, for reproducibility, it works against _exactly_ Ubuntu 12.04.5, without further updates. If you take all the updates, you’ll get a new glibc, which changes some code offsets and the exploit will crash.
<CrazyLemon> ni old..ampak ne smeš updejtat sistema :D
<metalcamp> ve kdo, če arnes slučajno ponuja kakšno posebno sso storitev?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.generosity.com/community-fundraising/make-a-more-secure-web-with-let-s-encrypt
<Pepelka> Make a More Secure Web with Let's Encrypt! by Sarah Gran | Generosity
<Pepelka> »We started Let’s Encrypt in order to create a more secure and privacy-respecting Web through ubiquitous encryption. strongA 100% encrypted Web is important because everyone should be able to brows«
<napsy_> lp
<metalcamp> našel, imenuje se arnes aai
<speed-> 0day za 12.04 ? :D
<speed-> woohoo
<matjaz> more liek 1574day
<slax0r> od kdaj pa 0day pomeni da je exploit za software ki je bil izdan pred kratkim?
<CrazyLemon> od kdaj pa 0day pomeni da je exploit za software, ki se _ne sme posodobit_
<slax0r> to sploh nima veze...0 day samo pomeni da je undisclosed vulnerability ki se nima obstojecega patcha
<slax0r> oz. da lastnik software-a za katerega je exploid se pred izidom tega exploita ni bil obvescen in ni imel moznosti popatchat tega vulnerabilityja
<slax0r> as in, had 0-day notice
<upd_> ni res 0 day je če ne obstaja novejša verzija programa ki ima popravljen bug
<slax0r> nope
<upd_> da
<slax0r> nope
<upd_> potemtakem lahko vzameš 100 starih kod in najdeš buge pa bojo 0day
<slax0r> ce napises za njih exploite...
<upd_> ne
<upd_> 0 day je če obstaja v najnovejši verziji programa
<slax0r> no ja, po eni strani mas prav, ker ce je luknja popatchana v novejsi verziji, potem developer ze ve da vulnerability ze obstaja
<slax0r> ampak, zato ker je luknja najdena v starejsi verziji se ne pomeni da ne more biti 0day...
<upd_> da
<upd_> bi bilo odvisno da je developer namerno ali nenamerno odpravil bug
<matjaz> 0day jest razumem, kot undisclosed nepopatchan exploited bug v zadnji verziji
<speed-> nekak tak ja
<matjaz> čez 5 let bo to še vedno 0day exploit, samo odpravljen pač
<speed-> ko je se celi svet vuln
<speed-> :)
<matjaz> če pa zdej nekdo odkrije napako v 4,5letih stari verziji pa sorry, zame to ni 0day
<matjaz> :)
<upd_> https://twitter.com/Ant_Karaxalios/status/798457015685128192 so se znajdl z preprogo najprej niso vedli kaj bi
<Pepelka> Antonis Karaxalios auf Twitter: "#obama_athens #Barack_Obama Αirforce 1 lands at Athens International Airport. https://t.co/EjK13kETvC"
<msevwork> a obstaja kakšn server monitoring applet
<msevwork> da bi mi nek ukaz pognal na vsake tok časa in prikazoval output
<matjaz> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/912/command-output/
<Pepelka> Command Output - GNOME Shell Extensions
<msevwork> lepo
<msevwork> a pol svetuješ da si napišem skripto
<msevwork> ker je workflow sestavljen iz več ukazov
<msevwork> a je lahko tko ssh to server -> auth -> run command
<msevwork> -> display output
<matjaz> seveda
<matjaz> izvedi 'ssh user@server free'
<matjaz> pa se samo poveže pa tam izvede ukaz
<speed-> root@server jasno
<speed-> ne pozabit!
<matjaz> seveda :)
<zdobbie> ssh root@server rm -rf /tmp/you-banana-nugget
<CrazyLemon> omg!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie has all grown up now
<CrazyLemon> instead of '/' he's suggesting you delete your /tmp/you-banana-nugget
<zdobbie> still younger than u
<CrazyLemon> fatter too
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobbie> ouch
<zdobbie> right in my munchies
<msevwork> a kot free je mišljen ukaz matjaz
<msevwork> npr ssh msev@blabla qstat
<msevwork> kje je pa pass
<matjaz> kdo pa Å¡e uporablja gesla za ssh
<msevwork> pol bi to tut mogu naredit si avtomatizirat da ne bi rabu gesla tipkat
<CrazyLemon> ki.si uporablja gesla :D
<msevwork> a to naredim na clientni strani?
<msevwork> a bi moral na server strani kar pomeni da bi moral sistemca invokat
<CrazyLemon> delno..večji del je na sshd
<CrazyLemon> kjer moraš omogočit ssh key auth
<matjaz> če maš dostop z geslom lahko naštimaš ssh key
<matjaz> ja, če je enejblan
<matjaz> predvidevam da je
<msevwork> js sm že acceptov ssh key auth
<msevwork> na začetku sm acceptov key
<speed-> :D
<speed-> mas tudi sshpass baje
<speed-> kje lahko posles pass kot argument
<speed-> ampak to je grdo
<speed-> samo toliko da ti bo lazje :)
<msevwork> ja kaj morm pol nardit :D
<msevwork> zj grem jest #hungry
<speed-> idi ja dobro prezveci
<speed-> si bos premislil vmes
<speed-> :-)
<msevwork> sm že
<CrazyLemon> priden
 * msevwork pats CL on the back
<zdobersek> oh snap!
<zdobersek> that'll show him!
 * CrazyLemon purrs
 * msevwork says "thats a good boooy"
<msevwork> dz0ny, tist k si eksperimentiral s chrome-os-om pa androidnimi appi, a to uporabljaš tko vsakodnevno a je blo samo za testiranje? :)
<matjaz> https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2016/11/designed-by-apple-in-california-chronicles-20-years-of-apple-design.html
<Pepelka> “Designed by Apple in California” chronicles 20 years of Apple design - Apple
<Pepelka> »Apple today announced the release of a new hardbound book chronicling 20 years of Apple’s design, expressed through 450 photographs of Apple products.«
<matjaz> vau.
<matjaz> just, vau.
<lynxlynxlynx> 200-300$
<lynxlynxlynx> apple indeed
<msevwork> sj niso pr seb
<CrazyLemon> a so pri teb?
<speed-> apfel apfel!
<msevwork> edn je ja CrazyLemon
<msevwork> sodelavec je apple fanatik
<CrazyLemon> msevwork zihr si mu pokazal gnome..ane da si
<msevwork> ma IMac-a, tastarga MacBook Pro-ja, Iphone mata oba s punco pa še un time capsule al kaj je že un network disk
<speed-> prinas so skoraj vsi applovci
<speed-> jaz pa sosed se boriva
<speed-> za dobrobit clovestva
<speed-> :D
<msevwork> CrazyLemon, ja sm in mu je blo ful všeč
<CrazyLemon> msevwork lažeš..to mi ne zveni kot apple fanatik
<msevwork> sploh moj lep spimpan gnome
<CrazyLemon> ali pa to pomeni da je tvoj gnome k OS X
<msevwork> nene je darkish
<msevwork> arc darker temo uporabljam pa papirus ikone
<msevwork> no razn layout mam podobn njihovem
<msevwork> s tem da mam kot menu tak windows7 style menu - gno-menu
<speed-> CrazyLemon ti si applov?
<CrazyLemon> speed- ne..bukov sm
<CrazyLemon> :p
<speed-> v sekti si???
<speed-> :D
<skyx> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/RXRDVHYA37-umHpZ1BUhC0lLL27aKvE7IA4mEs-IkYEm8SK57HHxY2SwRT_6lAti32yJIW2KYw=w1920-h1080-rw-no
<speed-> ja na to se ponavadi spomnim ob takih zadevah
<speed-> ka sem to cul
<speed-> vceraj komaj mi kolega razlagal
<speed-> da ni escapa na novih macih
<speed-> cist se jim odfukalo
<CrazyLemon> ni escapea tam kjer je touchbar..to je res ja
<speed-> torej je escape
<CrazyLemon> ampak ta low end MBP 13"..ma escape
<speed-> stari
<speed-> KAK
<speed-> :D
<CrazyLemon> by low end i mean..tisti k stane 1.5k€ :D
<speed-> mesa se jim cist
<speed-> nevejo vec kaj bi
<speed-> pa meni se zdi da je esc ena najbolj uporabljenih tipk na compih
<msevwork> ma js se ga ne tikam
<CrazyLemon> speed- neumnost..kaj ti bo esc če pa lahko maš recimo https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-3w3W7l-p-nU/WBy49gn92-I/AAAAAAABcIo/-N4qZCfrBScTUpt0807uJi9ifzACqLxwwCLcB/s1600/MacBook-Pro-Touch-Bar-personalizacion.jpg
<msevwork> :D
<CrazyLemon> :D
<speed-> ...
<msevwork> zakaj pa uporabljaš esc :D
<speed-> da tu na ircu minimiziram okna haha
<speed-> zakaj le
<speed-> pri vsakem spilu se nuca
<CrazyLemon> speed- https://github.com/avatsaev/touchbar_nyancat
<Pepelka> GitHub - avatsaev/touchbar_nyancat: Stupid nyancat animation on your +$2k MacBook Pro's Touchbar
<Pepelka> »touchbar_nyancat - Stupid nyancat animation on your +$2k MacBook Pro's Touchbar«
<speed-> aja pardon pozabljam
<CrazyLemon> a vidiš kaj vse lahko maš na touchbaru?!?
<speed-> aplofci so resni ljudje samo delajo :D
<speed-> slax0r vec nebo mogel vi-ja nucat brez escapa :D
<CrazyLemon> v UK itak ni več escape tipke
<CrazyLemon> ampak brexit :p
<slax0r> wut wat?
<msevwork> aja res speed- to pa res pri Å¡pilih pa se :D
<msevwork> sam oni jih nimajo dost
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> haha lemon
<slax0r> aja apple...
<slax0r> a se vam ni potegnilo
<slax0r> vzames cist dober hardware
<slax0r> in odstranis random shit
<slax0r> INOVATION
<msevwork> CrazyLemon, bi mogu svojo linijo hardwarea prodaja
<msevwork> t*
<msevwork> da bi bil 100% kompatibilen z linuxom
<slax0r> imagine a day, ko bo apple spet inovativen in macbook vec ne bo imel screena
<msevwork> pa Å¡e svoj distro bi mel
<slax0r> ampak brez skrbi
<slax0r> lahko bos kupil USB-C projektor za 5keur
<msevwork> njegovi release bi se skoz Zesty imenoval
<slax0r> za dodanih 2kEUR pa se platno
<slax0r> cuz, inovation
<msevwork> wau magic
<msevwork> al pa une bedne brezžične slušalke njihove
<msevwork> so grde k hudič
<msevwork> jobs se obrača v grobu
<slax0r> ja...inovation
<slax0r> odstranijo 3.5mm socket
<slax0r> inovation
<idioterna> slax0r: https://blog.pinboard.in/2016/10/benjamin_button_reviews_the_new_macbook_pro/
<slax0r> odstranijo vse USB vhode na laptopih in obdrzijo samo en usbc vhod preko katerega se to sranje itak polni
<slax0r> inovation...
<slax0r> ta inovation ki te prisili da zapravis se dodaten denar da lahko uporabljas njihov shit normalno
<idioterna> drugac ta usb-c je men vsec, bom mogoce kupu asus zenbooka k ma usb-c
<idioterna> ker pol dejansko loh mas sam en plug, pa gor strom, 4k monitor, giga ethernet pa 10 portn usb3 hub
<slax0r> idioterna: tldr?
<idioterna> slax0r: ja mors prebrat, k je vic, pa ti ga bom pokvaru
<idioterna> ce ti razlagam
<slax0r> aja ok
<idioterna> benjamin button je un tip k postaja vedno mlajsi z leti drugac
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> slax0r ma isto rad apple kak jaz
<speed-> juhej!
<speed-> *hi five*
<slax0r> \o/
<slax0r> apple majo rade samo najstnice ki uporabljajo mace za facebook in instagram
<msevwork> ta moj sodelavec je kupu IMaca zato da bo urejal fotografije gor v Photoshopu, ker ma kao 5K zaslon pa ker je magically connected tut z ostalimi njegovimi jabolčnimi napravami
<msevwork> k je tko skor že pro fotograf
<msevwork> sam zihr se da tut v windowsu čist najs delat
<msevwork> :D
<idioterna> tut u linuxu se da, you infidel
<msevwork> ja seveda sj js delam to v linuxu...v darktableu
<msevwork> super aplikacija
<msevwork> big respect to linux
<msevwork> sam vrjetn za pro-raven rabš photoshop
<msevwork> k pa ni na voljo za linux
<msevwork> tko da idioterna you are busted :D
<slax0r> kar se tice graficnega oblikovanja in video editinga je mac zakon, no argument there
<slax0r> ce bi bil sam v teh vodah bi tudi posegal po macu
<slax0r> potem se morda skoraj celo splaca toliko placat
<slax0r> ampak za vse ostale stvari, no thanks
<idioterna> msevwork: sej mas aftershot pro
<msevwork> zakaj slax0r sj lahko iste programe laufaš na windowsu
<slax0r> ni vse v programih..
<msevwork> aja je tut v občutku
<CrazyLemon> msevwork zato ker če to narediš v macu..so slike lepše kot pa če narediš na windowsih
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> a čutš jabolčke v riti če delaš tm gor?
<CrazyLemon> tisto niso jabolčke ampak hemeroidi
<matjaz> msevwork, neki zate
<matjaz> http://mapire.eu/en/
<Pepelka> Home | Mapire - Historical Maps of the Habsburg Empire
<msevwork> very nice kko s vedu da bi mi blo to všeč :D
<slax0r> msevwork: obdelovanje velikih fajlov/slik je hitrejse, konec koncev, je macos vseeno unix klon :P
<lynxlynxlynx> morš pa met potrpljenja, da na roke narediš hillshading
<slax0r> aja, pa da sploh ne omenjamo multiworkspace desktopa, ki je totalno lacking na windoze
<slax0r> in vsi neki after market jajcki so totalno useless
<slax0r> tako da ce sem postavljen pred izbiro windows ali mac...mac...all day...every day
<msevwork> slax0r, such a fanboy
<msevwork> eats apple strudle every day
<msevwork> strudel*
<speed-> mene ce postavijo pred izbiro kar koli vs mac
<speed-> bom vzel karkoli
<speed-> dos
<speed-> :D
<speed-> vceraj me nekaj en kolega buzeriral
<speed-> pa sem mu pravo da bi mogel met toliko kesa da bi 10x lahko 3k eur fukno v smeti
<speed-> pa se te nebi macak upo
<speed-> :)
<slax0r> msevwork: fan boy?
<slax0r> dude... I hate apple, mislim da so zgornji komentarji to tudi pokazali
<slax0r> ampak zivim v realnem svetu
<slax0r> ce rabim gaming rig, bo na njem windows
<slax0r> ce rabim everyday/dev rig, bo na njem linux/bsd
<slax0r> ce bo pa kdajkoli potreba po graficnem oblikovanju in video editiranju in bo stanje na linuxu se vedno tako slabo kot dan danes v tej temi, bom pa uporabil mac...
<slax0r> right tool for the job
<msevwork> če rabš pa hipster rig je pa apple :D
<msevwork> ja drgač res
<msevwork> :D
<slax0r> narobe da zaradi hate-anja kar takoj izkljucis en del
<msevwork> ja
<slax0r> kakor je tudi narobe zaradi tega ker si fan boy se oklepat necesa
<slax0r> kot recimo c++ za web... ker si tak fanboy in enostavno moras z c++ napisati spletno stran, za katero si porabil leto pa pol, za kar bi v za to namenjenem jeziku porabil 2-3 mesece
<slax0r> ker pac... php s00x
<msevwork> se strinjam s tabo da morš taprav job za določen task uzet
<msevwork> zato pa js tokrat invokam CrazyLemon-na
<msevwork> brb
<msevwork> mislm taprav tool sm hotu napisat
<msevwork> brb
<CrazyLemon> ti si taprav tool
<CrazyLemon> ahole!
<msevwork> CrazyLemon, to je bla Å¡ala sam no
<msevwork> ne se tok razjezit :D
<msevwork> u know i love my lemons :D
 * CrazyLemon was just trollin'..as always
<msevwork> aaa :)
<msevwork> pismo na eni spletni strani rabm javo
<msevwork> da neki ene aminokisline izberem za dockanje
<msevwork> kko nj zj to rešm a morm it na internet explorer na windowsu
<msevwork> https://java.com/en/download/help/enable_browser_ubuntu.xml
<Pepelka> Enable browser on Ubuntu Linux
<Pepelka> »Describes how to enable Java in a web browser on Ubuntu«
<msevwork> vrjetn tole ane
<msevwork> sam js mam openjdk
<msevwork> msev go home, earth is calling
<matjaz> čak WHAT?!
<matjaz> kva je to msev-?!
<CrazyLemon> kwa je kwa
<yang> http://imgur.com/a/If5Da
<Pepelka> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<matjaz> kakšen Java browser?!
<matjaz> tud link ne upam odpret, če je Java v URLju
<CrazyLemon> you should fix that issue
<CrazyLemon> https://www.engadget.com/2016/11/15/hps-tiny-xeon-powered-pc-puts-the-mac-mini-to-shame/
<Pepelka> HP's tiny Xeon-powered PC puts the Mac Mini to shame
<Pepelka> »The Z2 Mini has workstation-class parts from Intel and NVIDIA.«
<CrazyLemon> .imdb snowden
<jabuk> Snowden |16 Sep 2016 134 min| Biography, Drama, Thriller
<jabuk> The NSA's illegal surveillance techniques are leaked to the public by one of the agency's employees, Edward Snowden, in the form of thousands of classified documents distributed to the press.
<jabuk> IMDB:7.4/10 (13,128 glasov) | Tomato: 6.4/10 178 reviews (users: 3.8/5 20675 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3774114
<CrazyLemon> že pri vašem najbližjem pašniku!
<CrazyLemon> na*
<zdobbie> also IRL
<yang> upd: 663
<upd> aha
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NA6f9AH2xRg#t=413
<Pepelka> NORTH KOREAN SURFER CHICKS - North Korea Day 6 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »DAY 1186 // 4TH AUGUST 2016 // Majon, North Korea Our 6th day in North Korea the most isolated nation on earth! I’m trying to focus on positive things in the...«
<idioterna> better move there
<zdobbie> pa Laibach poznajo!
<idioterna> yup
<yang> Depeche Mode pridejo Maja 2017
<idioterna> sej so plakati po mestu ze dva mesca
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MEyDt0DNjWU
<Pepelka> Introducing PhotoScan by Google Photos - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Photos from the past, meet scanner from the future. Get the new PhotoScan app by Google Photos, available now on Android and soon on iOS. Get it on the Play ...«
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/dnvolz/status/798266028925079552
<Pepelka> Dustin Volz auf Twitter: ".@ACLU has seen "greatest outpouring of support in our nearly 100-year history" since Trump election. 120k donations totaling $7.2 million https://t.co/Dz7NTX1s3J"
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: tweet that to https://twitter.com/MattWalshBlog
<Pepelka> Matt Walsh (@MattWalshBlog) | Twitter
<Pepelka> »Die neuesten Tweets von Matt Walsh (@MattWalshBlog). Blogger, writer, father of twins, bourbon enthusiast, Olympic figure skater, noted alpaca grooming expert. Email: Contact@TheMattWalshBlog.com«
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ne špreham dojč..sorry!
<idioterna> das wird kein problem sein, er sprichst deutsch auch nicht
<CrazyLemon> ja
<speed-> schwukele
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAX6usnm8Mg
<Pepelka> Drunk History – "Bad Santa 2" Star Billy Bob Thornton on Benjamin Franklin - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Before Billy Bob continues his story of Benjamin Franklin, Derek has some questions about "Bad Santa 2." "Bad Santa 2" opens in theaters November 23.«
<CrazyLemon> so awesome :D
<zdobbie> no
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/15027689_10154242884619200_3904382308434381264_n.jpg?oh=feae383b2d691d9a6a4e6f19a7ec02e5&oe=58CDD257
<CrazyLemon> lmao
#ubuntu-si 2016-11-16
<speed-> morgen
<skyx> lp
<idioterna> o
<metalcamp> jutro
<speed-> jo
<slax0r> jutro
<Lurker69> https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12962853vsi v skrbeh ker WL insurance files haši niso tapravi
<Lurker69> https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12962853
<Pepelka> Wikileaks latest insurance files don't match hashes | Hacker News
<speed-> kaj se dogaja?
<speed-> prevec spama se mi zdi da je to za brat :)
<matjaz> basically, Assanga ni že od 17 oktobra
<Lurker69> ja pa zadnji insurance fajli zgleda da so neki spremenjeni kar bi lahko bil nameren znak da neki ne Å¡tima
<speed-> jah
<speed-> smola pac :D
<matjaz> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CxQ5EUbWEAAJMEy.jpg
<matjaz> billy si je dobro najdu
<Lurker69> sem včeri vidu to nekje, nism pol sledil al je fejk al ni
<Lurker69> http://therightscoop.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/ColinPowell_Hillary.jpg
<napsy> lp
<zdobbie_> seveda je Assange
<zdobbie_> par dni nazaj je mel intervju na ambasadi
<zdobbie_> z ekvadorskim in svedskim tozilcem
<idioterna> matjaz: ma ne vem ce si je dobro najdu, ce bi bla dobra bi zmagala volitve
<msevwork> kaj to
<msevwork> a bo loh šu ven iz veleposlaništva končno
<msevwork> zakaj ga ne prpelejo ven v kšni krsti kao diplomatska pošta pa notr kisik pa to :D
<slax0r> check dis out: http://sprunge.us/JcUM
<slax0r> actual production httpd config
<slax0r> na enem nasem serveru
<slax0r> ...
<slax0r> to je samo en httpd na tem serveru, za njim se sledi en httpd in se en nginx
<slax0r> O.O
<msevwork> complex stuff you are dealing with
<slax0r> mhm...in nihce ne ve zakaj je tako
<msevwork> hackers planted it
<metalcamp> slax0r: si prepričan, da vam ni msev pomagal pri tem? :P
<msevwork> i work in the shadows
<slax0r> metalcamp: verjemi da je pri severnih sosedih dosti hujsih kot msev
<idioterna> joj ej
<idioterna> slax0r: that httpd config should be taken out and shot
<slax0r> idioterna: you skiped a few steps, I'm sure "ran over with a truck" should be somewhere between that
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> not varnish but second apache server
<dz0ny> jut for fun
<slax0r> ja, to sem jaz pripisal ko sem pastal
<slax0r> da bo jasno
<slax0r> da ni varnisha
<slax0r> sicer je installiran
<slax0r> in zagnan
<slax0r> ampak ni v uporabi
<slax0r> port na katerem poslusa nobena instanca ne redirecta in od zunaj je zaprt
<slax0r> tako da ja, varnish na tem serveru je kot zracni radar v sloveniji
<slax0r> just for fun...
<zdobbie_> wat een joke
<zdobbie_> you don't work at all!
<zdobbie_> msevwork: ^
<speed-> slax0r nas zracni radar vse sosede se spremlja
<speed-> tak da lepo te prosim :D
<slax0r> kaj me prosis? :)
<speed-> ja zalis nase radariste
<speed-> ali ka solol
<matjaz> idioterna, če bi bla tale, bi zmagala :)
<msevwork> zdobbie_, i work hard
<msevwork> sam avstrijci majo ful hud remote radar
<slax0r> no...you ask questions, we work hard :P
<msevwork> mislm tak da ga prevažajo okol
<msevwork> mobile radar :D
<speed-> mi vec dela mamo, manj delamo...
<speed-> prav neverjetno
<slax0r> edino pravilno
<msevwork> sm zanč vidu v Zeltwegu na Airpowerju
<speed-> pri vsaki stvari nekaj fali da nemres delat lol
<speed-> zdaj pa se bo valda taka guzva vsipala da bomo lajali
<matjaz> speed-, the story of IT
<matjaz> :D
<speed-> sicer bmk
<msevwork> teli ITjevci pr ns mi še nč niso pomagal
<msevwork> neki so se delal da delajo
<msevwork> nakonc sm pa vse sam poštimal
<speed-> jaz sem se ze prilagodil na njihov ritem :D
<skyx> ej tko mal za info .... koliko casa cakate da se kaj premakne iz IT strani?
<speed-> mi smo IT stran
<speed-> cakamo koliko nam casa dajo
<speed-> :D
<speed-> +2 dni recimo :)
<msevwork> js sam poštimam že vmes :D
<matjaz> msevwork, *khm* mi poštimamo namest tebe *khm*
<speed-> slax0r, vi iscete kaj? :)
<slax0r> speed-: vedno
<speed-> ok dobro vedet!
<slax0r> oz. kje zaj mislis?
<speed-> v sluzbi :)
<slax0r> v grazu ali londonu?
<speed-> graz
<slax0r> tu vedno iscejo
<slax0r> samo si mogoce pogledal config tam gori?!
<slax0r> hoces res se z tem ubadat? :D
<speed-> ja
<speed-> ne
<speed-> drugi vikend mamo zaklucek
<speed-> pa ves kak je
<slax0r> vsi serverju tukaj so berajt za flamethrower...
<slax0r> serverji*
<speed-> mogoce me bo te v pon. odpoved cakala na mizi :D
<slax0r> hehehehe
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> jim pokazes kak se zurira v prekmurju? :D
<speed-> pa ves kak je
<speed-> alkohol + pametovanje
<speed-> :))
<speed-> ovi nejso balkanci hehe
<msevwork> matjaz, 30% vi poštimate 70% sam :D brez da pride do vs :D
<slax0r> misli si da so, pa jim kar po prekmursku govori
<slax0r> te si lahko v pon. zmislis kaj si jim govoril
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> san se zdaj glih prijavo
<speed-> se hotel san zahteval :D
<slax0r> hehehe :D
<speed-> pa nisce od nasih nesce iti
<speed-> picka jim materna :D
<speed-> tak ka bom valda edini tam ki neve nemsko hjao
<speed-> :)
<slax0r> saso nesmi
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> nej
<speed-> ga zena takoj pitala
<speed-> 'in si jim povedal da nejdes'
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> lmao
<speed-> eh sicer bluzijo nekaj
<slax0r> pussy whipped :)
<speed-> na dunaj nas bodo pelali
<speed-> v neki drek priznani kujar
<slax0r> zakon...
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> pa si bomo baje mogli sami kuhati
<slax0r> beef steak, medium please
<speed-> sicer boli me
<speed-> alkohol naj dajo :)
<slax0r> a sami kuhali?
<slax0r> potem pa kar cevape
<slax0r> to ne mores zajebat
<slax0r> no...skoraj
<speed-> eh pa nevem pravim
<speed-> pela se jim :D
<speed-> neke fancy zadeve
<speed-> mi smo pa prekmeti za to :)
<idioterna> matjaz: mozno ja, kokr je folk glup
<matjaz> http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/you-can-bypass-linux-disk-encryption-authentication-by-pressing-the-enter-key-for-70-seconds/
<Pepelka> You Can Bypass Linux Disk Encryption Authentication by Pressing the Enter Key for 70 Seconds
<Pepelka> »An error in the implementation of the Cryptsetup utility used for encrypting hard drives allows an attacker to bypass the authentication procedures on some Linux systems just by pressing the Enter key for around 70 seconds. This results in the attacked system opening a shell with root privileges.«
<msevwork> haha speed-
<msevwork> boš postal top chef
<speed-> ja bom mu rekel da to naj oni jejo
<slax0r> matjaz: kako naj to dela ce je system kriptiran z kljucem ki ga vneses ob bootu?
<speed-> meni pa naj gre po kruh pa pasteto :D
<slax0r> sebo prinesi
<slax0r> pa kranjsko
<slax0r> daj mi pisker z vodo
<slax0r> pa fukni klobaso notri
<speed-> haha
<speed-> to bi bilo dobro ja :D
<matjaz> slax0r, pojma nimam, ampak je tr00
<slax0r> matjaz: se mi ne ljubi da bi rebootal in probal
<msevwork> pa ne pozabt zenf speed-
<slax0r> ampak tale statement je pa, vsaj na mojem sistemu popolnoma false: "When the user exceeds the maximum number of password tries (by default 3), then boot sequence continues normally."
<slax0r> sem se zatipkal ze tudi po 9x zapored
<speed-> golden rule, ce se 3x zatipkas
<speed-> nisi za racunalnik
<speed-> idi dalje pit :p
<matjaz> slax0r, men tud ne, pa na archu itak ne pali baje
<slax0r> speed-: res je...
<slax0r> ampak ob 7ih zjutraj bo malo cudno iti pit
<slax0r> sploh na firmi
<speed-> ah
<speed-> te pa kava falila
<slax0r> matjaz: zato pravim da mi malo smrdi, dvomim da je mozno decryptat brez kljuca
<CrazyLemon> ključ je enter!
<matjaz> jah, sej se je tud z backspaceom čez GRUB pridt
<matjaz> par mescev nazaj
<slax0r> ja, samo to potem ni kriptiran sistem
<slax0r> ampak samo password protected kot login ali?
<zdobersek> slax0r: v root te vrze
<zdobersek> najbrz se vedno nimas dostopa do kriptiranih podatkov
<slax0r> torej okrnjen sistem, kjer dejansko ni nic gor
<slax0r> meh...
<zdobersek> but root
<slax0r> ja, ampak ce je cel sistem zakriptiran, kaj pa bo?
<slax0r> najbolj mam to itak zato da ce mi laptop kdo ukrade ali ga zgubim/pozabim
<slax0r> da ne more ravno do sluzbenih podatkov in mojih osebnih
<slax0r> in keyev itd.
<zdobersek> rm -rf /
<zdobersek> get rekt
<slax0r> I lost it, remember?
<slax0r> rm -rf / already happened
<zdobersek> what use is encryption on deleted files?
<zdobersek> how can u lose a 16kg computed
<zdobersek> computer
<zdobersek> a computed in a 16kg casing*
<zdobersek> computer
<zdobersek> ffs
<slax0r> desktop ni kriptiran
<slax0r> :)
<slax0r> dvomim da bo kdo to uspel ukrast
<zdobersek> in ti bi ga taksnega posilju prek poste?
<slax0r> brez da bi ga vrezalo v krizu
<zdobersek> hjoooo
<zdobersek> ur opsec is at lolsec levels
<slax0r> disk se itak vzame ven
<slax0r> in gre v osebno prtljago
<zdobersek> mudel, bankomate kradejo, zakaj tvojega sidra ne bi ...
<slax0r> ker bankomat ma nekaj kar vsakdo hoce
<slax0r> dvomim da sem komu tako zanimiv da mi bo sel vlamljat v bajto da mi bo ukradel delo/podatke/whatever
<zdobersek> sej ne rabi it v bajto
<zdobersek> pocaka, da das racunalnik na posto
<slax0r> brez diska ^^
<zdobersek> bos pozabu ven dat * jedi mind-trick hand wave*
<speed-> http://www.ess.gov.si/iskalci_zaposlitve/prosta_delovna_mesta/posamezno?IDEPD=2160659
<Pepelka> ZRSZ - Posamezno
<speed-> ce je komu dosadno v sluzbi, pa bi rad pocel vec stvari :)
<metalcamp> :D
<metalcamp> ni bil pred kratkim objavljen oglas za kombinirano delovno mesto učitelj/čistilec?
<metalcamp> ne spomnim se, če sem zasledil na tem kanalu ali kje drugje
<slax0r> zdobersek: you have no bower here
<slax0r> https://twitter.com/ThePracticalDev/status/798280907966836741
<Pepelka> The Practical Dev auf Twitter: "🎶 We're Gonna Build a Framework 🎶 by @dylanbeattie This is absolutely amazing 😂😂😂 https://t.co/xLi88jWZ2B"
<zdobersek> slax0r: was that a witty pun?
<slax0r> I'll show myself out
<CrazyLemon> kaj je laborant? a je to typo in je mišljeno labrat?
<idioterna> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CxX4CH5UsAAg08J.jpg
<msevwork> haha
<dz0ny> speed-: ce mi je dosadno https://quickdraw.withgoogle.com/
<Pepelka> Quick, Draw!
<Pepelka> »Can a neural network learn to recognize doodles? See how well it does with your drawings and help teach it, just by playing.«
<speed-> dz0ny :D
<msevwork> tole je pa zanimivo
<slax0r> http://imgur.com/rPjYaBZ
<Pepelka> HMJB while I jump off the swing - GIF on Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<metalcamp> https://hyper.is/
<matjaz> Å¡e terminal nej mi na javascriptu laufa ja
<matjaz> fuj fej
<metalcamp> :>
<speed-> a ni neka varianta
<speed-> http://jslinux.org/
<Pepelka> Javascript PC Emulator
<speed-> nevem ce je to to
<speed-> da je dejansko en preportal kernel na js pa to
<speed-> to sem ze dolgo nazaj bral samo se ne spomnim vec kje :)
<matjaz> sej maš Node OS
<matjaz> al kaj je že
<matjaz> !g node os
<Pepelka> Node OS https://node-os.com/
<matjaz> to ja
<matjaz> fakin disaster!
<zdobbie_> https://i.imgur.com/0NBfOrS.gifv
<zdobbie_> nodeos
<zdobbie_> great when you want your OS to collapse because someone pulled their npm package off of GitHub
<matjaz> npm install -g left-pad
<matjaz> boom, your machine just exploded
<CrazyLemon> <matjaz>: boom, your machine just exploded
<CrazyLemon> * skyx has quit (Quit: This computer has gone to sleep)
<CrazyLemon> YOU DID THIS! ITS YOUR FAULT!
<zdobbie_> n1
<CrazyLemon> ty
<zdobbie_> not you, matjaz
<matjaz> 12:36, 12:53, 13:06, 13:39
<CrazyLemon> fy
<matjaz> slowest. dialogue, ever.
<zdobbie_> u tell me
<slax0r> this whole chan slow
<zdobbie_> we're just waiting for people who need help
<slax0r> msevwork
<slax0r> you are summoned
<msevwork> ja
<msevwork> mislm da morm neki vprašat
<msevwork> pol boste ful začel pisat :D
<msevwork> heheh
<msevwork> a se tale špil streljačino k smo včash igral še igra :D
<skyx> CS 1.6? :D
<upd> yang,
<upd> fomo fomo
<yang> ?
<idioterna> mogoce ga skrbi k gre bitcoin gor
<upd> fOMO
<upd> me ne skrbi
<upd> http://www.coindesk.com/price-bitcoin-just-spiked-30-one-hour/
<Pepelka> CoinDesk The Price of Bitcoin Just Jumped $30 in One Hour - CoinDesk
<Pepelka> »The price of bitcoin rose nearly $30 over the course of one hour today, rising to a high of $740 as the price continued to flirt with annual highs.«
<msevwork> ne tole no k je CrazyLemon fanatik
<msevwork> pa ne day of infamy
<msevwork> una k je bla pred njo :D
<CrazyLemon> world of goo
<upd> a so naredil world of goo 2
<msevwork> world of poo?
<CrazyLemon> !g world of goo 2
<Pepelka> Slike za poizvedbo world of goo 2 world of goo 2
<upd> oooo
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8MaIF9KcTE
<Pepelka> Jean Michel Jarre Oxygène 2 Stožice Ljubljana 15 11 2016 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Kamera Zdenko Matoz«
<upd> sj je sreda dons
<upd> sm mislu da je četrtek
<matjaz> to je bil poj žalosten oooo?
<upd> vesel
<CrazyLemon> awwww ?
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/o5KqRTB.jpg
<upd> oo
<idioterna> o yang a si su partizanske pesmi poslusat
<yang> :)
<msevwork> oooo
<msevwork> ajde jabuk gremo dj mi cute picture
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> msevwork fail
<msevwork> to bi blo za implementirat tko k je win
<jabuk> http://rack.0.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2RiL3RvbWZlbGRvbi41NmRjNi5naWYKcAl0aHVtYgk4NTB4NTkwPgplCWpwZw/05cd12cc/645/tom-feldon.jpg
<upd> boo yah
<zdobbie_> cute enough?
<zdobbie_> msevwork: do you like them blond bois?
<yang> idioterna: bolš so pel 7 let nazaj
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 9°C @16.11.2016 14:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 44% jugozahodnik 3.8 m/s (13.7 km/h) zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:05:27, Kulminacija: 10:48:05, Sončni zahod: 15:30:42
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 25min 15s, Luna je v ščipu
<msevwork> zdobbie_, only girls
<msevwork> brb
<CrazyLemon> Our neural net figured out 5 of your doodles.
<CrazyLemon> But it saw something else in the other 1.
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/stupid_neural-net.png
<CrazyLemon> čist logično je
<lynxlynxlynx> a to si narisal del spodnje čeljusti?
<zdobersek> your cropping is bad
<zdobersek> and you should feel bad
<slax0r> ^
<CrazyLemon> spodnja čeljust? http://www.bodieko.si/foto/2009/11/grah.jpg
<slax0r> zanima me kaj zgoraj pis
<CrazyLemon> čist identično je
<slax0r> pise*
<CrazyLemon> slax0r you were asked to draw .... peas
<slax0r> who asked you?
<CrazyLemon> the neural net
<CrazyLemon> Draw
<CrazyLemon> The Mona Lisa in under 20 secs
<CrazyLemon> ffs!
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e picaso je ni narisu v 20s
<zdobersek> ez
<zdobersek> res je ni
<skyx> jaz sem prejle imel jogo :>
<zdobersek> k je sploh ni on risu
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> ok..my bad :>
<slax0r> ffs#
<slax0r> gib link
<CrazyLemon> !g gib link
<Pepelka> Gib Link Profiles | Facebook https://www.facebook.com/public/Gib-Link
<CrazyLemon> nea vem kdo to je
<slax0r> -.-
<CrazyLemon> !g quick draw
<Pepelka> New York Lottery - Quick Draw - How to Play http://nylottery.ny.gov/wps/portal/Home/Lottery/Home/Daily+Games/QUICK+DRAW
<CrazyLemon> !g quick draw neural network
<Pepelka> Quick, Draw! https://quickdraw.withgoogle.com/
<CrazyLemon> ^
<slax0r> spank you
<slax0r> kek
<slax0r> https://db.tt/ey1hPkUl
<Pepelka> Dropbox - SS-2016-11-16-16-13-43.png
<zdobbie_> kva me je zajebu
<zdobbie_> 'draw a bat'
<zdobbie_> I be like, 'ez'
<zdobbie_> https://i.imgur.com/VvQ0DU6.png
<slax0r> draw fires on it nigga
<zdobbie_> GOTCHA https://i.imgur.com/2VAO09v.png
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 3.km SZ od NOVEGA MESTA @16/11/2016 18:15:09  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.82+N,+15.15+E
<CrazyLemon> .imdb suicide squad
<jabuk> Suicide Squad |05 Aug 2016 123 min| Action, Adventure, Fantasy
<jabuk> A secret government agency recruits some of the most dangerous incarcerated super-villains to form a defensive task force. Their first mission: save the world from the apocalypse.
<jabuk> IMDB:6.6/10 (251,718 glasov) | Tomato: 4.7/10 292 reviews (users: 3.6/5 129162 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1386697
<CrazyLemon> tis ok
<CrazyLemon> margot is hot af
<CrazyLemon> http://www.telekom.si/zasebni-uporabniki/elektrika
<Pepelka> Elektrika - Zasebni uporabniki - Telekom Slovenije
<CrazyLemon> :D
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon, wat
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp wat wat
<metalcamp> http://weknowmemes.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/65-wat.jpg
<metalcamp> telekom & elektrika
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp aye :D
<CrazyLemon> pa zanimivo je da nikjer ne piše cene/kWh
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> ali pa js ne vidim :)
<metalcamp> piše
<CrazyLemon> 'akcijska cena' je cca. .13€
<CrazyLemon> pri gen-i je redna cena .14€ :)
<metalcamp> nisi videl, da privarčuješ pri položnicah?
<metalcamp> veš kok je to €€€€€
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp kok
<metalcamp> ogromno!
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp ni ogromno! ker sm že obstoječi naročnik
<CrazyLemon> in smo 2nd class citizens
<CrazyLemon> kot tisti ki komaj pridejo k telekomu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<metalcamp> ja, saj jaz isto
<metalcamp> sem na istem*
<CrazyLemon> sad hi5 o/
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.net/trendi/kulinarika/nov-mcdonald-sov-izum-burger-z-nutello-429817
<Pepelka> Nov McDonald'sov izum: burger z nutello - siol.net
<Pepelka> »Slovenci smo dobili McDonalds'ov burger s kranjsko klobaso, Italijani pa z nutello.«
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvAk9718Jo8
<Pepelka> Flat Earth Theory - Ultra Spiritual Life episode 39 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Flat Earth Theory - Ultra Spiritual Life episode 39 Ultra Spiritual T-Shirts: http://shop.awakenwithjp.com/ Claim Your free download of "7 Ways to Be More Sp...«
<CrazyLemon> JP!
<CrazyLemon> nč..js grem surgeat..you infidels are welcome to join
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: help me help u
<CrazyLemon> tis hopeless
<AndChat47025> Hi
<CrazyLemon> mvp!
<CrazyLemon> :P
<CrazyLemon> x2
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimivosti/madzarska-se-korak-blizje-ukinitvi-zimskega-casa/407770
<Pepelka> Madžarska še korak bližje ukinitvi zimskega časa :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Madžarska bo najverjetneje ukinila zimski čas, s čimer želijo povečati število popoldanskih ur, obsijanih s soncem.«
<CrazyLemon> c'mon cerar..you can do it
<LorD_DDooM> Please don't
<CrazyLemon> lord why not? you like changing your clocks twice a year?
<LorD_DDooM> Predvsem rad hodim v službo ko je zunaj sonce, ne tema.
<CrazyLemon> https://techcrunch.com/2016/11/16/microsoft-joins-the-linux-foundation/
<Pepelka> Microsoft joins the Linux Foundation | TechCrunch
<Pepelka> »How is this for a surprise: Microsoft today announced that it is joining the Linux Foundation as a high-paying Platinum member. "This may come as a surprise..«
<LorD_DDooM> Spreminjat uro je pa res najmanjša sitnica.
<CrazyLemon> niti ni
<CrazyLemon> pa meni se zdi da je bl pomembno kaj je zunaj ko prihajaš iz službe kot pa ko greš v službo :)
<CrazyLemon> ali imaš sonce za v službo ali pa imaš sonce za telovadbo/sprehod/afterwork activities
<LorD_DDooM> Mobitel, računalnik, radijsko/net vodene ure se ti same sinhronizirajo, spremenit moraš le ročne ure in kake namizne/stenske
<LorD_DDooM> Ta mesec si samodvakrat šel na bajk, še to ob 12:00, saj brez zimskega časa ne bi bio nič drugače.
<LorD_DDooM> bilo*
<CrazyLemon> seveda..ker je okrog treh že mrzlo ker je veliko manj sonca
<CrazyLemon> in moram Å¡tartat prej
<CrazyLemon> če bi bilo sonce višje..bi štartal pozneje ane :)
<LorD_DDooM> Enako bil bil doma pred kompom, pa bendil nad kakim drugim neproblemom :)
<LorD_DDooM> bentil
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 7.km  Z od TREBNJEGA @16/11/2016 22:49:31  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.9+N,+14.92+E
<Lurker69> stvari pri wikileaks Å¡e kr ne Å¡timajo
<Lurker69> http://prntscr.com/d87bui
<Pepelka> Screenshot by Lightshot
<Pepelka> »Captured with Lightshot«
<simpleirc> hi
#ubuntu-si 2016-11-17
<speed-> morgen
<zdobbie> ej mudel
<speed-> kva je stabo
<speed-> saj nisi za nobeno rabo
<speed-> ali kak ide :D
<zdobbie> ne
<metalcamp> jutro!
<zdobbie> a-hoi
<simpleirc> :)
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> sem pa malo zaspal danes :D
<zdobbie> such an english thing to do
<speed-> privaja se
<slax0r> elder scrolls online sale - steam in: http://www.elderscrollsonline.com/en-gb/home
<Pepelka> Elder Scrolls Online
<Pepelka> »Elder Scrolls Online - Available now for PC/Mac, Xbox One, and Playstation™4!«
<slax0r> ce se kdo ni preprican je od 16 do 20 novembra free http://www.elderscrollsonline.com/en-us/freeplayweekend
<Pepelka> Free Play Weekend - Elder Scrolls Online
<Pepelka> »In celebration of the recent One Tamriel launch, play The Elder Scrolls Online for free on PlayStation®4, PC/Mac and Xbox One for a limited time only!«
<slax0r> nabavite, da ne bom sam igral ^^
<zdobbie> nisi resen!
<slax0r> pa se kako resen
<slax0r> 25eur za cel game + 4 dlc?!
<zdobbie> o cem se uopce gre kle?
<idioterna> niso sasvim citavi.
<slax0r> elder scrolls?
<slax0r> mmorpg
<slax0r> fantasy world
<speed-> se itak nimam pojma o cem
<speed-> slax0r je napacno tableto zjutraj vzel :p
<slax0r> let the nerd out and play
<slax0r> samo ne mi govorit da se nikoli nihce od vas ni slisal za elder scrolls :P
<speed-> jaz sem cul
<speed-> samo
<speed-> videl pa nisem
<slax0r> prejsnja verzija je bila 5, z podnaslovom skyrim :P
<speed-> nigdar nisem spilal takih zadev
<slax0r> lame :P
<speed-> meh
<speed-> v zadnjih 15letih sem spilal
<speed-> eve-online hearthstone
<speed-> pa vmes kaj civ4 / homm3
<speed-> :)
<speed-> to je to
<idioterna> minecraft mors zacet pomoje
<speed-> v to nemorem gledat
<speed-> na bruhanje mi ger
<speed-> gre*
<speed-> nigdar mi nebo jasno kak lahko to negdo spila
<slax0r> minecraft je zakon!
<slax0r> sploh redstone
<idioterna> speed-: http://mc.udba.org/
<Pepelka> Minecraft Dynamic Map
<Pepelka> »Minecraft Dynamic Map«
<speed-> bljak
<idioterna> ftw je
<slax0r> u noice
<msevwork> kko se reče unmu pluginu v sublimeu k ti obarva kodo glede na programski jezik?
<msevwork> linter ni ane, ta prever za napake ane
<slax0r> a sublime jajca sploh nimajo syntax highlighting brez plugina? o.O
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvDvESEXcgE
<Pepelka> Movie Accent Expert Breaks Down 32 Actors' Accents | WIRED - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Dialect coach Erik Singer analyzes the accents of some of Hollywood's biggest names. How accurate were they really? Check out more from Erik here: http://www...«
<msevwork> slax0r, dunno mislm da ne
<msevwork> drgač pa top editor umij si usta z milom
<msevwork> atom je jajc k nemore velkih fajlov loadat
<zdobbie> ma syntax highlighting out of the box
<zdobbie> kdo te je na sublime naspecu?
<zdobbie> matjaz ?
<msevwork> jp
<msevwork> aja pa res ma sj sm odpru python skripto pa jo je pobarval
<zdobbie> exasperation.gif
<slax0r> atom so jajca ja
<slax0r> tako kot sublime
<slax0r> in notepad++
<slax0r> in eclipse
<slax0r> in emacs
<slax0r> vim master race
<matjaz> msevwork spet ne ve kaj govori
<matjaz> seveda ma syntax highlighting
<msevwork> sj vem res ma
<msevwork> sublime pa notepad++ ftw
<zdobbie> slax0r: sam nau mogu ven iz vima
<slax0r> zdobbie: tudi jaz nisem mogel
<slax0r> ko sem ga prvic odprl(vi se takrat)
<slax0r> sem se prijavil v drug terminal in killall -9 vi
<matjaz> kva je že un
<matjaz> ed?
<matjaz> tist probi :D
<zdobbie> nano or gtfo
<slax0r> pff
<CrazyLemon> pico ftw
<slax0r> nano s00x
<matjaz> Å¡e enkrat probal, Å¡e zdej ne vem kako se ed zapre
<slax0r> matjaz: q v command mode...
<CrazyLemon> ^[q
<CrazyLemon> ?
<CrazyLemon> ^ q v command mode
<slax0r> ce si sel v insert mode na prazni vrstici vpises samo '.' in gres v command mode
<matjaz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fS-W007YImY&feature=youtu.be
<Pepelka> Apple's $300 Picturebook - Our Impression - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Take part in the celebration of our amazing vision. Feenix Giveaway Link: http://geni.us/6GtxOL Buy Feenix products on Amazon: http://geni.us/1RBMWv0 Massdro...«
<CrazyLemon> stupid ed...nima esc za command mode
<CrazyLemon> ,radar
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> BS satellite
<msevwork> nano ql ja
<msevwork> kaj je že fora plexa
<msevwork> kko je uporabljen v navezi s kodijem?
<msevwork> in kaj je že una fora od dz0nyja k jo ma za zraven
<metalcamp> kaj pa mi vemo kaj ima dz0ny "za zraven"
<slax0r> plex rules
<msevwork> un nek second screen al neki
<msevwork> Champ
<msevwork> :D
<matjaz> plex je organizacija knjižnice + streaming server
<matjaz> če maš Plex nekak ne rabiš Kodija
<matjaz> vsaj jaz sem se ga znebil
<slax0r> ^
<idioterna> a za plex se tut dobi rpi build k kr vse dela
<matjaz> tud!
<matjaz> !g rasplex
<Pepelka> RasPlex http://www.rasplex.com/
<matjaz> da bo msevwork vedu
<msevwork> a mas isto popcorntime & exodus plugin za plex :D, pač za streamat :D
<msevwork> aha seprav kodi ne zna streamat za to rabmo plex
<idioterna> a ne ne tale plex pa ni uredu
<msevwork> al kaj
<idioterna> It is closed source, but free to use.
<idioterna> free as in beer, not free as in speech
<matjaz> yes
<idioterna> nocm tega
<matjaz> ampak za to kar ponuja se splača skoz prste pogledat
<matjaz> lahko pa probaš Emby
<matjaz> ampak je PITA
<idioterna> js mam kr openelec image pa sambo na serverju
<idioterna> pa ni nc pita
<idioterna> na telefonu selectas kaj bi gledu in zacne spilat
<idioterna> easy as pie
<matjaz> to gre tud ja
<idioterna> pa ni nobena non-free zravn
<matjaz> ja jest mam plex večinoma zato, ker nimam nič media fajlov v domačem omrežju
<matjaz> pa prek neta najbolje deluje
<idioterna> aha mozno
<idioterna> js nimam nc prek neta
<slax0r> rpi je malenkost presvoh za plex
<slax0r> razen ce ti device transcoda
<slax0r> in ne rpi
<matjaz> slax0r, točno tko mam
<msevwork> matjaz, iz kje pa streamaš pol
<msevwork> a maš nekje server a pač uporablaš kšne nonfree streaming service?
<matjaz> mam server
<msevwork> zakaj recimo ne uporabljate popcorntimea
<msevwork> sj itak torrentirate pomoje :D
<zdobersek> kaaaaaaj neeeeeee
<matjaz> ker ni to to
<msevwork> seprav zakaj je plex tok dober a ker lahko stream dlna enabled tvju?
<msevwork> streama*
<msevwork> al zato ker lahko clo streama chromecastu?
<msevwork> al kaj?
<matjaz> ker ima shitload aplikacij za vse platforme in ker dejansko dela kar more
<matjaz> pa simpl je
<msevwork> a ni kodi tut fajn :D
<matjaz> je, samo ni streaming server
<msevwork> z aplikacijam za vse platforme mislš na kaj?
<matjaz> jest mam plex server na svojem strežniku inštaliran
<matjaz> na telefon, PC in TV vržem aplikacijo, se prijavim in gledam
<matjaz> that simple
<msevwork> najs
<msevwork> na tv vržeš?
<msevwork> a prov podpira že sam tv a maš kšn posebn box za to
<matjaz> maš vse
<matjaz> podpirajo TVje podpirajo boxe, maš za RPi
<matjaz> maš za Windows, Linux, OS X
<msevwork> kko a kr vse tvje podpirajo
<matjaz> Android iOS
<msevwork> samsung, lg, grunding, sony, blabla
<matjaz> msevwork, ne vse TVje, pametne + Android TV
<matjaz> samsung, lg, sony, philips pa vizio majo pomojem
<msevwork> to morm pogledat če moj tv podpira
<msevwork> pismo to je pa zanimivo
<msevwork> da sploh nerabš tv boxa kupt
<matjaz> https://support.plex.tv/hc/en-us/articles/204080173-Which-Smart-TV-models-are-supported-
<Pepelka> Which Smart TV models are supported? – Plex
<Pepelka> »The Plex for Smart TVs app is available on a wide range of television models by multiple manufacturers.LGOur app is available on LG television models running the following software:NetCast (201...«
<idioterna> "tv box" se slis k da je to ful bulky
<idioterna> also js mam ful rajs ethernet k wifi za to
<msevwork> o shizzle prestar samsungov tv mam
<matjaz> itak eth
<msevwork> a orange pi pc bo prešvoh za to laufat
<matjaz> ne
<matjaz> če maš na serverju transcoding
<msevwork> nope
<msevwork> hmm pol nemorm met oba gor na orangeu kodija pa plexa pa jih povezat skp nekak na nek dober način :D
<matjaz> ne vem zakaj bi jih hotu povezat
<msevwork> a poznate SublimeCodeIntel
<msevwork> matjaz a si loh dashboard za HA nekak tut prikazujem znotrej Plexa?
<matjaz> HA?
<matjaz> pa verjetno je ne
<msevwork> home automation
<msevwork> oz a lahko neke numerične vrednosti al pa neke gauge prikazujem na plex interfaceu?
<matjaz> nope
<msevwork> a si vidu zadn line
<matjaz> vidu
<matjaz> Å¡e zmer nope
<msevwork> ok
<msevwork> meh morm poguglat če se da to v kodiju
<msevwork> bi blo fajn met nek centralized dashboard na tvju
<idioterna> zakaj pa na tvju
<matjaz> jest tud ne vem zakaj bi to imu na tvju
<idioterna> to kups na bolhi en star monitor pa ga prsraufas nekam pod strop
<matjaz> al pa RPi LCD
<matjaz> 7inch touch interfejs
<matjaz> top
<matjaz> https://www.modmypi.com/raspberry-pi/screens-and-displays/raspberry-pi-7-touchscreen-display-official
<Pepelka> ModMyPi | Raspberry Pi 7" Touchscreen Display (Official)
<Pepelka> »Affordable 7" High-Def touch screen for the Raspberry Pi«
<msevwork> ja to je tut uredu ja
<msevwork> no sj ne nazadne mam na mobitelu tut vse
<msevwork> sam vseen, geekness factor
<msevwork> have everywhere the information
<idioterna> ma kasn information
<msevwork> ma bv information :D
<msevwork> sj veš idioterna
<msevwork> vremenska napoved
<msevwork> mode v homeu, temperature, senzorji, muzka blabla
<idioterna> ojej no
<idioterna> kok komplicirate
<msevwork> tole zgleda zanimiv tut https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.rir.dashboardcast
<Pepelka> Dashboard Cast – Android-Apps auf Google Play
<msevwork> nahecat ga morm da nardit mqtt widget
<msevwork> nardi*
<msevwork> razn mqttja ker je še tak straight forward protokol za prenos kakšnih številk podatkov senzorjev naokol?
<matjaz> JSON
<msevwork> npr da bi neka androidna aplikacija prikazovala neko Å¡tevilko ali tekst poslan od nekje
<msevwork> kul
<msevwork> sam kko bi pa to poslal
<msevwork> prek http post requesta?
<msevwork> al kko
<metalcamp> pidgeons!
<msevwork> only white
<metalcamp> that's lacist
<msevwork> kko no bi bil najboljši način
<msevwork> no jokes, i'm serius
<msevwork> http://forum.kodi.tv/showthread.php?tid=172073 holy moly preverte kakšn velk doll ma ta tip
<Pepelka> My home cinema and automation solution
<Pepelka> »Hello communityI like to introduce my setup. Please excuse the picture quality. I own an iPhone 4a only and the home cinema room is pretty dark.Elektronik setup1) Cisco SG 300-10 10-Port Gigabit ...«
<skyx> http://thenextweb.com/security/2016/11/16/this-5-device-can-hack-password-protected-computers-in-just-30-seconds/
<Pepelka> This $5 device can hack password-protected computers in just 30 seconds
<Pepelka> »Even the strongest passwords are fallible, and as Samy Kamkar demonstrates, sometimes it doesn’t take much. Kamkar’s new exploit, PoisonTap, uses free software and a $5 Raspberry Pi Zero microcomputer. After attaching the Raspberry Pi to a USB adapter and plugging it in, the device goes to work. In all of 30 seconds, it bypasses your …«
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Get A Live Preview Of A Window From Another Workspace With WindowSpy (Unity)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/E96ISnpbZLM/get-live-preview-of-window-from-another.html
<metalcamp> msevwork: nisem spremljal debate, daj več informacij
<msevwork> ja v neko dashboard androidno aplikacijo k developer sprejema suggestione za widgete, s katermu protokolom bi blo najlažje zame in zanj da bi interagirala
<msevwork> da bi aplikaciji pošiljal številke in stringe
<metalcamp> postaviš rest api
<metalcamp> verjetno imaš nekje še bazo za to aplikacijo, ne?
<msevwork> kaj to pomen baza
 * speed- slaps msevwork around a bit with a large trout
<speed-> idi delat
<msevwork> iz node-reda bi pošiljal podatke preko rest apija na androidn app
<speed-> to negre tak
<speed-> to gre v obratni smeri
<speed-> app zahteva podatke
<msevwork> http://heidloff.net/article/compose-api-node-red-javascript-nodejs
<Pepelka> Composing APIs with Node-RED and JavaScript
<Pepelka> »Composing APIs with Node-RED and JavaScript«
<msevwork> hvala speed-
<msevwork> zj vem
<msevwork> Å¡koda da nimam js tut tega za slapat :D
<msevwork> mogoče bi v kodi log fajl pošiljal podatke pa bi potem notr v kodiju gledal s tem http://kodi.wiki/view/Add-on:Log_Viewer_for_Kodi
<Pepelka> Add-on:Log Viewer for Kodi - Official Kodi Wiki
<msevwork> al pa bi si naredu rss feed s podatki
<msevwork> pa bi jih gledal na kodiju z rss feed addonom
<matjaz> lahko pa s ffmpegom narediš stream pa kot text overlay dodaš podatke
<speed-> lol
<speed-> pa projektor pa sosedu na steno stremas !
<matjaz> ja lej, možno je :D
<msevwork> lol
<msevwork> mogoče ma kodi še kšn bl uporabn plugin
<msevwork> da bi lažje interagiral z njim
<speed-> plugin, ki je msevproof
<speed-> tezka bo
<slax0r> msevwork: :(){:|:&};:
<msevwork> haha
<msevwork> zj si počas omejujem svoj razpon :D
<msevwork> nesmem preveč sanjat
<idioterna> ne tega pejstat u shell
<slax0r> na dev masini ne, samo v production
<slax0r> :P
<slax0r> po moznosti na eni taki kjer ni fizicnega dostopa
<slax0r> </troll>
<msevwork> haha
<msevwork> evo irc addon je
<msevwork> tko da kul :D
<msevwork> aaa
<msevwork> loh bi si na irc gor dajal podatke
<msevwork> na svojga userja
<msevwork> dobra dobra
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> na pm
<matjaz> ti čist preveč kompliciraš
<msevwork> haha
<msevwork> kko bi pa ti naredu :D
<slax0r> irc addon za?
<msevwork> Kodi
<slax0r> ah
<msevwork> xbmc
<msevwork> pushbullet addon je tut
<msevwork> tko da kul
<msevwork> čeprov not ideal
<msevwork> neki bi mogl bit da nism zavezan k eksternemu serviceu
<metalcamp> matjaz: true dat
<msevwork> :)
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e 19km do zadanega cilja za 2016..3.5k km \o/
<idioterna> oh dear
<CrazyLemon> yes hon?
<msevwork> uu CrazyLemon
<msevwork> kok jih pa ti nardiš na leto idioterna, k sta obadva fanatična kolesarja
<msevwork> :D
 * CrazyLemon ni noben fanatik..kot npr. jurćek
<yang2> idioterna je vecji mazohist k so ga v soli tepli pa se ni branil
<msevwork> a je to new and improved verzija yanga
<msevwork> k je yang2
<msevwork> :D
<yang2> kloniral so me na kemijskem institutu
<speed-> pa bi ti zaupal tem, ki tam delajo?
<speed-> jaz jim nebi zaupal da mi disk klonirajo :p
<speed-> ne tak msev-
<msevwork> ja
<msevwork> zanč pred 4 leti ko so to delal so vse uničl mojmu šefu
<msevwork> je zgubu podatke
<upd> je že premal plačal
<upd> pravi profiji stanejo 10k
<msevwork> ma ta nš nč ne zna
<upd_> k
<upd_> a kdo uporablja Discord
<slax0r> da
<slax0r> samo ne za voice chat
<idioterna> msevwork: js zadnjih 20 let delam po vec kot 10.000 na let
<idioterna> max mam 18.000
<idioterna> najmanj pa mislm da 10.900
<upd_> slax0r, a se da recimo ustvarit chan, recimo a je to tko kot irc, al morš kak server lavfat, pa še to, a lahko nekoga dodam pa se menim z njim, pa recimo pol še enostavno preklopim v drug chan za voice chat, da ni treba klica tko kot na skype
<idioterna> CrazyLemon pa yang2 rada podpirata bliznjevzhodne diktature, zato se pol rajs z avtomobili vozita kot z biciklom
<slax0r> ne rabis serverja
<slax0r> mislim, ne hostas pri sebi nicesar
<slax0r> vse je pri njih
<slax0r> tam si ustvaris "server"
<slax0r> potem ustavirs roome, regular in voice
<slax0r> ce sta dva v istem voice roomu se pogovarjata normalno
<slax0r> brez kakih dodatnih klicev
<msevwork> idioterna, wow
<slax0r> ljudi povabis enostavno z linkom itd.
<upd_> slax0r, super to rabim tnx :)
<idioterna> msevwork: 8 ur rabm do Murske Sobote, 6 do Portoroza
<idioterna> iz lj
<slax0r> pridi na sok
<slax0r> ker piva tak ne pijes :P
<slax0r> speed- casti
<idioterna> a u ms?
<slax0r> da
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ja v soboto mogoce pridem
<idioterna> mislm, v maribor nesem dva ssdja zasraufat v en server
<msevwork> idioterni morjo ful prej povedat če kj rabjo
<idioterna> ms je pa slabe 3 ure naprej
<msevwork> da pol prikolesari do njih
<msevwork> :D
<slax0r> a z biciklom?
<idioterna> ja
<slax0r> ql
<msevwork> Å¡e dobr da so ssdji zj
<slax0r> ja, ker hdd je nenormalno tezk
<speed-> :D
<speed-> ja ti kar pridi
<idioterna> mhm, diskov nism mogu z biciklom vozit
<idioterna> sm rabu podmornco
<slax0r> jeba ko je susa in so reke skoraj izsusene ne?
<idioterna> ja takrat se pa ne da diskov prenasat
<idioterna> tko da ce kdo rabi mora pocakat na monsun
<idioterna> se pa splaca vnaprej kupit ker ko je monsun tut zalije tovarne
<idioterna> in se pol diski podrazijo
<slax0r> true dat
<idioterna> msevwork: ful prej mi morjo zato povedat k izredno posredovanje zaracunam 1000 + ddv
<msevwork> idioterna, kko tok stane to
<msevwork> nevrjamem da tok stane menjava diska v serverju
<msevwork> :D
<speed-> benzin zaracuna zraven
<speed-> ves koliko mu biciklin trosi
<speed-> huuuh :d
<idioterna> msevwork: moj server je
<idioterna> msevwork: pa ni menjava, dodajanje je :)
<msevwork> aha
<idioterna> pa ne vem zakaj bi su z avtom, ce bo v soboto dez se bom pac usedu na vlak al pa na prevoz.org pogledu
<msevwork> ql
<CrazyLemon> vidiš..ko se vozi s kolesom zaračuna 1k € + DDV..ker zaračuna po uri
<CrazyLemon> zato se vozi s kolesom
<speed-> :)
<CrazyLemon> kapitalist da boli glava!
<idioterna> res ne vidm fore da bi vec k tono pleha vlacu sabo
<speed-> jaz ti dam tu cist prav
<speed-> meni se tudi neda vozit
<speed-> naj me rajsi vozijo drugi :)
<idioterna> ma sej si bom kupu teslo da mi boste koncno loh fous no
<CrazyLemon> do it..do it now
<speed-> lol
<idioterna> http://www.jekloruse.si/rocno-orodje/vrtno-orodje/teslo/
<Pepelka> Teslo | Jeklo Ruše
<Pepelka> »izdelano iz visokokakovostnega jekla (Ck45); kovano; kaljeno; ročno brušeno in polirano; nasajeno na bukov ročaj.       Vsestransko orodje pri vrtnarskih      …«
<idioterna> tegale
<speed-> ti bomo fous pa se noben nebo upal nic povedat ko bos to mel pri sebi
<idioterna> ja le pazte
<CrazyLemon> sej tole je lih zate..k zgledaš tak.. bukov :)
<idioterna> ce se boste vsajal bo hudo
<msevwork> pol nas bo pa pelov vse en krog s teslo :D
<idioterna> na bukovem rocaju boste sedel
<speed-> [15:31] <+CrazyLemon> sej tole je lih zate..k zgledaš tak.. bukov :)
<speed-> haha
<yang2> idioterna ce ti bo kdaj posla zmankal v ITju, lahk zacnes pice al pa posto dostavljati z biciklom po LJ
<speed-> to se po novem z droni dela
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CxAEOfqW8AAsAA7.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> epic :D
<slax0r> omg, NOT DIHYDROGEN MONOXIDE
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> https://theintercept.com/2016/11/16/the-nsas-spy-hub-in-new-york-hidden-in-plain-sight/
<Pepelka> The NSA’s Spy Hub in New York, Hidden in Plain Sight
<Pepelka> »The NSA has operated a top-secret surveillance program out of an iconic AT&amp;T building in Manhattan, documents indicate.«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uc4MuOnAuO8
<Pepelka> Zdrava atmosfera: najdite pot do boga in sebe (promo) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Nadzemeljsko društvo Zdrava atmosfera vabi v svoje vrste nove člane, željne boljšega življenja in duhovne ozdravitve v objemu Dragutin Barušić.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie a veš koga sm danes vidu? špilakovga simona!
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Bypass ISP Website Censorship With Alkasir 2.0  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/l3NyIRqwFKw/bypass-isp-website-censorship-with.html
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: gratz
<zdobbie> as ga na klanc prehitu?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie naah..lih sm se spustu do morja on pa je verjetno Å¡el na tisti klanec oz. ne vem kam je Å¡el
<CrazyLemon> v kampu v strunjanu sva se srečala medtem ko sva se izogibala kombiju
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: te je pozdravu?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie yup
<skyx> https://www.troyhunt.com/8-million-github-profiles-were-leaked-from-geekedins-mongodb-heres-how-to-see-yours/
<Pepelka> Troy Hunt: 8 million GitHub profiles were leaked from GeekedIn's MongoDB - here's how to see yours
<Pepelka> »Let me make it crystal clear in the opening paragraph: this incident is not about any sort of security vulnerability on GitHub's behalf, rather it relates to a trove of data from their site which was inappropriately scraped and then inadvertently exposed due to a vulnerability in another service. My«
<yang> Ali ima Radio Å tudent arhiv oddaj za npr. teden dni nazaj ?
<yang> Kot sem opazil arhivirajo samo določene oddaje...
<yang> v javnem arhivu...
<yang> idioterna: query
#ubuntu-si 2016-11-18
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRR31NaXoVw
<Pepelka> Tesla P85D Instant acceleration saves the day - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Distracted driver in the Prius almost plows into me while waiting to make a left turn. I floored it instead.«
<Lurker69> https://twitter.com/xychelsea/status/799303744055701504 a ma manning telefon/računalnik v zaporu?
<Pepelka> Chelsea Manning auf Twitter: "I pled guilty with no plea deal because I thought I would get sentenced fairly. I was wrong. https://t.co/27iVDIRpIk #timeserved"
<upd> kdo ga pa nima
<idioterna> snowden
<upd> ga nima več? a ga ni imel
<Lurker69> https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/3213878-Binder2.html
<Pepelka> Chelsea Manning statement and IG complaint
<Pepelka> »Source document contributed to DocumentCloud by Charles Savage (The New York Times).«
<Lurker69> tole se bere kot scenarij ta film, če je pol tega res pol so toti vojaki k ga čuvajo res kekci
<idioterna> upd: nah, njega se niso zaprl
<idioterna> sam ko ga bojo ne bo mel
<speed-> morgen
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRR31NaXoVw
<Pepelka> Tesla P85D Instant acceleration saves the day - YouTube
<Pepelka> »To use this video in a commercial player or in broadcasts, please email licensing@storyful.com Distracted driver in the Prius almost plows into me while wait...«
<idioterna> 03:28< upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRR31NaXoVw
<Pepelka> Tesla P85D Instant acceleration saves the day - YouTube
<Pepelka> »To use this video in a commercial player or in broadcasts, please email licensing@storyful.com Distracted driver in the Prius almost plows into me while wait...«
<idioterna> you're late!
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/t3X3zb4.gifv
<zdobbie> 03:28< upd>
<zdobbie> can't compete with that
<upd> late like 1 year
<msevwork> moji ljubi slovenci :D
<speed-> sta je
<msevwork> mal sm bl vesel k običajno ;-)
<msevwork> ker je kšn dobr linux blog
<slax0r> jutro
<msevwork> razn dedoimedo
<metalcamp> jutro
<speed-> jaz sem tudi tak dobre volje
<speed-> fuaah
<speed-> se 4 ure pa spizdim
<speed-> :)
<msevwork> isto pr men
<metalcamp> :D
<msevwork> sicer na en pogreb ampak dobr
<pitastrudl> gg
<speed-> zdaj pa se moram te 4 ure zamotit
<speed-> ajde 3
<speed-> 1uro bom kavice cofal :D
<slax0r> 1 uro imgur
<slax0r> 2 uri irc
<slax0r> </friday>
<msevwork> job done
<speed-> pa ja ajde no
<speed-> recimo :D
<speed-> stari maca mam pred sabo
<speed-> groza
<speed-> tega ni v moji pogodbi!
<slax0r> cudo se njegovi cudovitosti
<slax0r> na kolena
<slax0r> praise the lorc
<slax0r> !
<slax0r> lord*
<msevwork> a ta novga maš
<msevwork> haha
<msevwork> zj bo sam Å¡e smejkote risov
<msevwork> sam Å¡e un magic bar bo uporablov
<msevwork> bo napisal programski jezik k lahko samo s smejkoti programiraš
<msevwork> po bo pa postal nesmrt v apple skupnosti
<msevwork> nesmrtn*
<msevwork> bojo Å¡li vsi na smile language :D
<slax0r> kje je pa idioterna danes?
<msevwork> zihr kolesari z diski do stranke
<msevwork> dz0ny, why u no chats
<msevwork> naš razvijalski guru kaj je novega :D
<slax0r> ma se kdo drug mulce tukaj? ali samo idioterna in jaz?
<msevwork> ma js nevem mislm da nimam nobenga :D
<msevwork> hahah
<msevwork> mam pa ful avtoriteto pri bratrančevem mulcu :)
<msevwork> rečejo, pridn bot če ne bom markota poklicala :D
<slax0r> ma ves kaj me zanima
<slax0r> starejsi je zdaj v 5. razredu
<slax0r> razrednik mu je nek glasbeni ucitelj
<slax0r> in ful tecnari z glasbo
<slax0r> letos se ucijo ze tertjic 3 pesmice
<slax0r> in to v tujem jeziku...
<slax0r> like, italjanscina
<slax0r> madzarscina
<msevwork> holy shizzle
<slax0r> nemscina
<speed-> fua
<speed-> dobo sem
<slax0r> itd
<msevwork> ta pa ni pr seb slax0r
<speed-> dostop do zvocnika
<speed-> bog jim pomagaj !
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> ne vem ce je to ravno po ucnem planu?!
<msevwork> slax0r, js bi Å¡u ke pa bi zanoru
<msevwork> sj smo v Sloveniji nismo v Bruslju
<slax0r> speed-: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3sNARLNu_Y FULL BLAST!
<Pepelka> Gunther - Tutti Frutti Summer Love - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Gunther«
<slax0r> bos takoj zgubil privilegij do zvocnika
<msevwork> a je to un u touch my tralala
<slax0r> ali pa ne
<slax0r> cakaj!
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeCm793CFZo
<Pepelka> llama song [10 hours] - YouTube
<slax0r> DO EET!
<Pepelka> »A song about lama's. What more is there to say? Original by Burton Earny.«
<slax0r> DO EET NAO!
<msevwork> kdaj bo šef že prišel no
<msevwork> hočm delat :D
<slax0r> to smo enkrat meli ob koncu projekta final stretch, ko smo popravljali zadnje napake in dokoncevali zadnje feature
<slax0r> smo se zaprli v sejno sobo
<slax0r> laptope na mizo
<slax0r> povezali enga z TV
<slax0r> pa to gor
<slax0r> cel dan
<slax0r> od takrat je bil na firmi group programming znan kot llama programming
<msevwork> lol
<slax0r> sef nas je prisel vmes pogledat, brez vprasanja, brez besed je samo vrata zaprl
<msevwork> hahaha
<msevwork> je reku tem se je pa odpelal
<slax0r> smo pa vse postimali!
<msevwork> evo idioterno
<msevwork> je že prekolesaru z diski
<idioterna> m?
<idioterna> dezuje ja
<idioterna> prov so prsli diski
<slax0r> sup idioterna
<slax0r> jedno pitanje
<slax0r> kolk so stari tvoji mulci? je kater ze v 5. razredu?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> zakaj?
<slax0r> ma pri glasbi jih gnjavi razrednik z pesmicami
<slax0r> letos se ze tretjic ucijo tri pesmice
<slax0r> v tujih jezikih
<msevwork> skoz morjo pet k slavčki
<idioterna> cez 2 leti bo
<slax0r> italjanscini, madzarscini itd.
<slax0r> pa me zanima ce je to po ucnem nacrtu
<slax0r> ker se mi zdi to trapasto
<msevwork> totally not
<msevwork> mi nismo tok pel
<idioterna> hm, tezko recem, k moji v privat solo hodjo
<msevwork> mogoče 2 v celem letu to je to
<slax0r> ja, samo ko smo mi bili v OS ni bilo pri glasbi ocen, zdaj so...
<slax0r> idioterna: aja
<msevwork> sam ne velajo slax0r
<idioterna> ja :(
<msevwork> so ble ZU pa U pa to
<idioterna> sej me je sram k sm privileged white cis male
<slax0r> kaj ne velajo msevwork ?
<slax0r> se kako veljajo
<msevwork> a ni tko zj v te 9letki da nč ne velajo ocene
<msevwork> :D
<slax0r> ce mas glasbo/sportno/likovno sus, ponavljas razred...
<slax0r> idioterna: you should be ;)
<slax0r> msevwork: zakaj nebi veljale ocene?
<slax0r> prve tri leta ni ocen
<msevwork> nevem ta 9letka je fejk
<msevwork> isto k bolonjska reforma :D
<slax0r> oz. prvi dve
<slax0r> v tretjem je tak vse podarjeno
<slax0r> ker je prvo leto z ocenami
<slax0r> ponavadi
<msevwork> no sj avidš
<msevwork> 3 leta jim je pršparano
<slax0r> v cetrtem se pa zacne stiskat
<slax0r> kar je butasto ce se mene vprasa
<slax0r> ker potem pricakujejo da bo vsa leta tako
<msevwork> pejt ke do razrednika pa mu reč da če bo še eno pesmco jim dal za učit da mu boš zatlaču radio v ....
<msevwork> :D
<idioterna> slax0r: otroc se majo kr fino, tko da jebiga
<msevwork> fajn je recimo v angliji no pa tut pr ns se mi zdi da je zj dost bolš
<msevwork> k jih učijo programiranja
<slax0r> saj nic nimam proti, najs se ucijo
<slax0r> ampak v treh mesecih 9 pesmi
<slax0r> z tujimi jeziki ki jih niti doma ne govorimo?
<msevwork> rajš naj bi jih naučil 3 programske jezike na leto
<msevwork> 1 leto C python pa javascript
<msevwork> js bi Å¡u v tako Å¡olo
<msevwork> :D
<slax0r> raje jih naj naucijo programirat kot se spodobi
<idioterna> slax0r: mislm v privat soli
<idioterna> vse je nekak ful bolj skuliran
<msevwork> wau gledam kle eni dajejo raspberryje notr v game boye
<msevwork> al pa v pspje al pa game geare
<msevwork> tko ful kul, da maš za špilat
<msevwork> pol pa prideš do enga monitorja pa se priključ gor z "game boyem" pa lahko normalno computaš s kšno bluetooth tipkovnico
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> Å¡*
<msevwork> najs teli hacki
<skyx> lp
<CrazyLemon> https://theintercept.com/2016/11/17/iphones-secretly-send-call-history-to-apple-security-firm-says/
<Pepelka> iPhones Secretly Send Call History to Apple, Security Firm Says
<Pepelka> »Your call logs get sent to Apple’s servers whenever iCloud is on — something Apple does not disclose.«
<msevwork> opa opa
<zdobbie_> BROUGHT MORE ATTENTION THAN MELANIA https://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/5djga5/slovenia_adds_water_to_constitution_as/
<Pepelka> Slovenia adds water to constitution as fundamental right for all : worldnews
<Pepelka> »6867 points and 784 comments so far on reddit«
<msevwork> emm
<msevwork> kko se že un gnome extension za monitorirat server imenuje
<msevwork> aha command output
<CrazyLemon> gno-mon-ser-extension
<zdobbie_> this fookin troll
<CrazyLemon> !g gno-mon-ser-extension
<Pepelka> PowerLine® 100 12ft Extension Cable - Monster https://www.monsterproducts.com/PowerLine_100_12ft_Extension_Cable
<CrazyLemon> see! SEE!
<skyx> kolega isce ce koga zanima http://www.viar.si/jobs
<Pepelka> VIAR | Cinematic Virtual Reality for Your Business
<Pepelka> »VIAR is one of the leaders in the field cinematic virtual reality storytelling that uses 360° videos and photos.«
<zdobbie_> "LOOKING FOR VIRTUOSOS" o hai
<zdobbie_> missed opportunity: VIARTUOSOS
<zdobbie_> "This also means that you can choose to work either from home or from the comfort of our cozy office in Celje."
<zdobbie_> a niso ti sli v Seattle?
<zdobbie_> so se tam
<skyx> zdobbie_: tudi ja, drugace so pa v celju v inkubatorju nasproti zdravstvenega
<zdobbie_> jst mam frizerja nasprot zdravstvenega
<skyx> in povio labs imas se v isti stavbi
<zdobbie_> pa frizerja
<metalcamp> skyx: lookin' good
<skyx> metalcamp: kar slisim od kolega pri njih zna biti ql zadeva :)
<metalcamp> skyx: jih bom malo potipal, hvala :)
<skyx> lepo :)
<metalcamp> septembra sem bil na sgc in sem se čisto navdušil nad vr
<skyx> sgc?
<metalcamp> slovenian games conference
<metalcamp> sgc.si
<skyx> :)
<CrazyLemon> spam!
<zdobersek> UNSOLICITED ADVERTISING
<zdobersek> KICK KICK BAN
<metalcamp> oh noes :(
<CrazyLemon> double kick _and_ a ban?! dude..ease down a bit
<idioterna> kva unsolicited
<idioterna> skyx je vprasaj napisu!
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAwf1zKFxf4
<Pepelka> Space 360: First-ever panoramic video shot at International Space Station - YouTube
<Pepelka> »'For the first time in history, we’re filming a panoramic video from the station. It means you’ll see everything we see here, with your own eyes. That’s to s...«
<zdobersek> COLLUSION-SPURRED ADVERTISING
<CrazyLemon> except the NSA equipment on ISS
<upd> https://www.facebook.com/viralthread/videos/599389896900364/
<Pepelka> Viral Thread - Imagine seeing this on your commute to work... | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Imagine seeing this on your commute to work Credit: Running Late with Scott Rogowsky«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.aktivni.si/zdravje/8-razlogov-da-vrzete-mikrovalovno-pecico-iz-kuhinje/
<Pepelka> 8 razlogov, da vržete mikrovalovno pečico iz kuhinje - Aktivni.si
<Pepelka> »Veste, kakšne učinke na vaše telo ima hrana, pripravljena v mikrovalovni pečici? «
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<idioterna> jesus fucking kennedy
<zdobersek> bro
<zdobersek> jesus ain't gay
<zdobersek> he had a child with Mary the Margarita
<idioterna> i thought that was the president's name
<zdobersek> no, that was Johncena Fitzgeraldinho Kennedy
<msev-> kok enih brihtnih možakov
<msev-> kle na te game konferenci
<zdobersek> drugic pejt precekirat
<zdobersek> mogoc ti kdo ve pomagat z gnome extensioni
<zdobersek> pa mycroftom
<msev-> lol
<msev-> a to je najboljša IT oriented konferenca v SLO?
<CrazyLemon> wat?
<msev-> ja če na kšno podobno IT konferenco pri nas še bolj kul imena pridejo
<msev-> :D
<msev-> čeprov se že te zlo kul bere
<yang> NT konferenca
<CrazyLemon> kako igranje igric spada pod IT?
<slax0r> vsakrsno
<slax0r> gamez are teh shizzle
<zdobersek> every surge game is an IT miracle
<metalcamp> sup
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Recent Notifications Indicator Lets You Access Missed Desktop Notifications  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/w4mcAwdBiEc/recent-notifications-indicator-lets-you.html
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk2> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 11°C @18.11.2016 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 93% vzhodnik 0.7 m/s (2.5 km/h) oblačno
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 06:08:15, Kulminacija: 10:48:30, Sončni zahod: 15:28:45
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 9ur 20min 30s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> Ce koga slucajno zanima http://lzip.nongnu.org/xz_inadequate.html
<Pepelka> Xz format inadequate for long-term archiving
<matjaz> fakin petek
<matjaz> danes tudi hexchata nisem odprl
<CrazyLemon> irssi all day long?
<matjaz> you joker you
<matjaz> a jih msev- spet strelja?
<matjaz> kozle namreč
<CrazyLemon> kako si vedu!?
<CrazyLemon> zjutraj je nekaj o igricah pa ITju govoru
<matjaz> kako? some things you just know
<matjaz> igrice pa IT so pa ful povezane
<matjaz> a poznaš kakega admina ki ne predrka vsaj 2 uri katerekoli špile na dan?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ni jih ravno v tem smislu povezal..bl v smislu da xy konferenca za igrice pa IT konferenca sta same thing
<matjaz> vidim ja
<matjaz> heštegšejkingmajhed
<zdobersek> dans zjutri?
<zdobersek> (01:22:04 PM) msev-: a to je najboljša IT oriented konferenca v SLO?
<CrazyLemon> ja no..zdelo se je kot eternity since then to me
<zdobersek> you have the slowest days
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i'm just sayin..talking to you and msev feels like eternity
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: such is the quality of elders
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon created fix/stran-feature (+1 new commit): https://git.io/vX5XF
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/fix/stran-feature ce719b9 CrazyLemon: This fixes #50 - .stran still uses isup.me (which is horrible for protocols) but without protocols
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vX51Y
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/master b3d2ce0 CrazyLemon: You shall pass!
<zdobbie> .stran ubuntu.si
<jabuk2> ubuntu.si je dosegljiva!
<zdobbie> .stran isup.me
<jabuk2> isup.me ni dosegljiva
<matjaz> lol :D
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon pushed 2 new commits to fix/stran-feature: https://git.io/vX51l
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/fix/stran-feature 6bff085 CrazyLemon: This fixes #50 - .stran still uses isup.me (which is horrible for protocols) but without protocols
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/fix/stran-feature ea1dd85 CrazyLemon: Merge branch 'fix/stran-feature' of github.com:ubuntu-si/ircbot into fix/stran-feature
<zdobbie> .stran isup.me
<jabuk> isup.me ni dosegljiva
<zdobbie> :?
<CrazyLemon> If you can see this page and still think we're down, it's just you.
<CrazyLemon> keyword down :>
<CrazyLemon> a ne..preveri če je "is up" :)
<zdobbie> .stran 8.8.8.8
<jabuk> 8.8.8.8 ni dosegljiva
<zdobbie> .stran 3287681031
<jabuk> 3287681031 ni dosegljiva
<zdobbie> .stran http://3287681031
<jabuk> http://3287681031 ni dosegljiva
<zdobbie> lies
<zdobbie> .stran 195.246.8.75
<jabuk> 195.246.8.75 je dosegljiva!
<zdobbie> eyyy
<zdobbie> .stran 3287681099
<jabuk> 3287681099 ni dosegljiva
<zdobbie> ????
<CrazyLemon> try http://isup.me/https://www.ubuntu.si
<Pepelka> Down For Everyone Or Just Me -> Check if your website is down or up?
<zdobbie> but ubunt.si is not *my* website
<CrazyLemon> % No entries found for the selected source(s).
<CrazyLemon> well..it can be yours
<CrazyLemon> for only 19.99€
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_GJqHHbNM8
<Pepelka> How to Crash Like An Aussie - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Needed a day off work. Thanks dickhead.«
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a gnome terminal v gnome shellu ma tako modro/sivo barvno shemo za username & hostname ?
<CrazyLemon> ali je to fish specific?
<dz0ny> kakor ces
<dz0ny> tud bash zna
<CrazyLemon> tako https://fedoramagazine.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/Screenshot-from-2015-08-31-11-38-43.png ?
<zdobbie> this guy Paul tho
<LorD_DDooM> Po defaultu nima, pa brez pluginov tudi ne moreš vsega nastavit. Če je to sploh gnome terminal, da ni kaj drugega.
<CrazyLemon> https://i.ytimg.com/vi/3L-dP2bN2EM/maxresdefault.jpg   tole je zihr gnome terminal
<CrazyLemon> hm..pa ta zadeva da ti piše v katerem git branchu si bi tudi znala bit useful :)
<zdobbie> por whom?
<zdobbie> do u even branch?
<CrazyLemon> i branch like a branch manager bruh
<zdobbie> do you dance like one as well?
<zdobbie> .yt david brent dance
<jabuk> THE David Brent Dance - The Office - BBC https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6Eaz-1_3iA
<CrazyLemon> powerline is the name of the plugin
<yang> Se komu doma valja kakšen DDR2 SDRAM SO-DIMM modul ?
<idioterna> mogoce se mi, ja
<idioterna> pa na zemanti jih je blo za eno pest
<yang> Najboljše bi bilo ce bi dobil 2 x 2 Gb, ali eventuelno 2 x 4Gb (za sprobat), ampak tudi 1 x 1Gb je bolje kot nic
<idioterna> ti bom jutr povedu k bom su spet dol kej
<yang> ok, hvala
<idioterna> zdej sm pod drugimi ljudmi
<yang> moram bit SO-DIMM ta kratek za notebook
<yang> mora
<CrazyLemon> omg..tis working
<CrazyLemon>  drazen   fix/stran-feature  ~  razvoj  ircbot 
<CrazyLemon> its like magic
<yang> idioterna: 200-pin SO-DIMM , ne 240-pin standard (no sej razumeš)
<idioterna> nimam standard ddr2
<idioterna> mam pa standard ddr2 unbuffered eccje
<yang> idioterna: takega imam 667 5-5-5 http://www.hynix.com/datasheet/eng/module/details/module_08_HYMP112S64CP6.jsp
<Pepelka> < PRODUCTS < SK Hynix
<idioterna> hm ja hynixe mam 1 giga navadne dimme
<idioterna> 5-5-5
<idioterna> sam to ti nc ne pomaga
<idioterna> pa nism sure da delajo v par platah so mi ze piskal
<yang> aha
<CrazyLemon> ah..danes petek.. so anyone up for a quick surge?
<dz0ny> LorD_DDooM: kakih pluginov
<idioterna> js ne morm :\
<dz0ny> to je vse fora kontrol znakov
<dz0ny> bash,fish,zsh vsi znajo to izpljunt
<LorD_DDooM> dz0ny: gnome shell extensione sem mislil
<dz0ny> ah ne
<dz0ny> to on za shell sprašuje
<dz0ny> aka TERM=XTERM_256
<LorD_DDooM> Ne razumem kaj točno hočeš povedat, ampak ti dam prav.
<CrazyLemon> don't worry..we don't understand him either
<dz0ny> https://github.com/Bash-it/bash-it/wiki/Themes
<Pepelka> Themes · Bash-it/bash-it Wiki · GitHub
<Pepelka> »bash-it - A community Bash framework.«
<dz0ny> to ce met
<dz0ny> v bashu tko kot ma fish al pa zsh
<CrazyLemon> nope.. well maybe ne da se mi vseh tem pregledat.. powerline je tisto kar čem met :D
<CrazyLemon> in kar mam
<CrazyLemon> ah ja..sej je tudi v linku powerline omenjen
<CrazyLemon> to čem met ja :>
<dz0ny> jst sm pa novo vizitko dubu
<dz0ny> iam lead developer now
<LorD_DDooM> To je poseben terminal bash-it, ali to velja za default bash?
<dz0ny> pa zgodn miklavž
<dz0ny> LorD_DDooM: za default bash
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny congrats..free rpi's for everyone?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> msev- would be very happy!
<LorD_DDooM> Če bi znal jaz to inštalirat pa skonfigurirat bi bilo tud fajn.
<LorD_DDooM> Oh well.
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM apt install powerline
<CrazyLemon> dodaš powerline.sh v .bashrc
<CrazyLemon> pa je to to
<CrazyLemon> je pa še ena fora če želiš še git branche da ti izpiše
<LorD_DDooM> Kaj pa če bi hotel drugo temo, ne powerline?
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM to pa ne bi vedel.. žal
<skyx> dz0ny: cestitke :P upam da se ti se kje drugje pozna kot pa samo na vizitki ;)
<zdobbie> sej je reku, da je ze tud sibo dobu od miklavza
<matjaz> LorD_DDooM, jest mam eno, čak dam link
<matjaz> https://github.com/magicmonty/bash-git-prompt
<Pepelka> GitHub - magicmonty/bash-git-prompt: An informative and fancy bash prompt for Git users
<Pepelka> »bash-git-prompt - An informative and fancy bash prompt for Git users«
<LorD_DDooM> Hvala, bom jutri se s tem Å¡e malo poigral.
<matjaz> dz0ny, čestitam! pa zakaj CrazyLemon omenja zastonj RPije?! še men!
<CrazyLemon> matjaz zato ker je miklavž zgodn
<CrazyLemon> pa napisal sem for everyone!
<matjaz> Å E MEN!
<CrazyLemon> .gif no soup for you
<jabuk> No gif available :(
<CrazyLemon> .gif stupid jabuk
<jabuk> No gif available :(
<matjaz> joke's on you!
<CrazyLemon> joke's on you pa tale tvoj grd 'fancy bash prompt'!
<CrazyLemon> ln
<matjaz> pfft! not true!
<matjaz> ln
#ubuntu-si 2016-11-19
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q__bSi5rBlw
<Pepelka> M.A.M.O.N. - Latinos VS. Donald Trump short film cortometraje - YouTube
<Pepelka> »M.A.M.O.N. (Monitor Against Mexicans Over Nationwide) is a satirical fantasy sci-fi shortfilm that explores with black humor and lots of VFX the outrageous c...«
<yang> good
<zdobbie> gewd
<matjaz> gewd gawd
<zdobbie> ough lawdy
<metalcamp> lawdy don't leave me
<metalcamp> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k36r9Oech-U
<Pepelka> Moby - In This World (HQ) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »"In This World" Lordy don't leave me All by myself Good time's the devil I'm a force of heaven Lordy don't leave me All by myself So many time's I'm down Dow...«
<zdobbie> kva je to nek butchered posnetek
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0v9a-x45gw je bols
<Pepelka> Moby - That's When I Reach For My Revolver - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Moby - That's When I Reach For My Revolver«
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCDIYvFmgW8
<Pepelka> Fatboy Slim - Weapon Of Choice [Official Video] - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Official video for Weapon Of Choice by Fatboy Slim Subscribe to Skint Records TV at: http://bit.ly/11g3zT3 Find out more about Skint Records here: http://www...«
<zdobbie> lmao
<zdobbie> unintentional storyline is unintentional
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LiZH5eH5eDw
<Pepelka> Drone used to catch cheating wife - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Used my drone to catch my wife meeting a guy at the local CVS. She had been getting called in early to work more often the past couple weeks, and then I got ...«
<idioterna> to sm pa vidu ja
<idioterna> kok sad da se tok razpizdi
<upd> se ? pa se ne baš neki
<idioterna> namest da bi se vsak dan pogovarju o njenih potrebah kr nenadoma ugotovi da ji je neki manjkal in je sla iskat drugam :(
<idioterna> ja kr dobr popeni
<upd> sicer pa po 16 letih zakona je logično
<upd> mislem če baba ni sposobna izrazit svojih potreb nj odjebe ane
<idioterna> ja sej je
<idioterna> quite literally.
<upd> ja očitno mu jih ni izrazila
<zdobbie> 18 letih
<upd> sicer pa potrebe gor al dol, ni ji več bilo do njega simple as that
<idioterna> ja sej
<idioterna> ne se porocit drugic, pa bo kul
<zdobbie> zdej iz enga komentiranega drone posnetka analizirata 18+ let razmerja
<upd> mora se, s tako ki mu bo znala povedat kaj so njene potrebe
<upd> ja sej analiza je vedno ista
<idioterna> upd: zakaj bi se pa hotu porocit
<upd> naveličaš se, hočeš nekaj novega, nimaš pa jajc povedat preden varaš
<idioterna> tam mors podpisat totalno absurdne stvari
<upd> mislem hotu noben te ne sili lahko pa se če ti paše
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/nb2Hbd7.gifv
<upd> in ja podpisat moraš absurdne stvari zato da ni ločitev še bolj absurdna
<idioterna> a?
<idioterna> zakaj bi bla pa locitev se bolj absurdna?
<idioterna> podpisat mors da bos forever skp pa se mel rad
<idioterna> tega sploh oblubt ne mors
<upd> ne podpisat morš da se deli premoženje pa take stvari
<upd> da se ne pobijejo med sabo ob razhodu
<idioterna> js nism nc tega podpisu pa velja tut zame
<idioterna> tko da js mislm da so poroke evil k ljudem dajejo napacne ideje o tem kaj je relationship
<upd> ja tist papir pa poenostavi stvari
<idioterna> ma, zarad tistga papirja se folk zredi
<upd> pa dela se da spi ko Å¡e ne ane
<idioterna> k si misl "ok, zdej sm zasiguran, mi ni treba vec bit fit pa hot"
<upd> sej zato se pa pogovoriš
<idioterna> ne vem ce se folk rad pogovarja
<upd> to si lahko mislu tud brez papirjev, tak ga imam že 10 let kam bo pa šel
<idioterna> folk gre na per s prjatli al pa s kolegicami v
<upd> misli*
<idioterna> wherever
<idioterna> ja ne vem ce
<upd> zakaj pa pol neporočeni varajo
<upd> očitno imajo tud problem nekje
<idioterna> ne vem ce je to problem
<idioterna> ce so oblubl da ne bodo mel odnosov z drugimi, pa jih pol majo, so nesramni
<idioterna> ce pa niso tega oblubl, pol pa
<idioterna> ni problema ane
<upd> ja logično govoriva o the ki so oblubil da ne bojo varal ne o swingerjih
<idioterna> swingerji so neki druzga
<upd> jaja
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 6.km SV od POLHOVEGA GRADCA @19/11/2016 13:24:58  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.11+N,+14.35+E
<zdobbie> http://imgur.com/YOLCsdb
<Pepelka> So sitting in JFK airport looking for WIFI... - Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<yang> Kdo drug se lahko spomni da bo ženo zasledval z dronom kt pa Američan
<yang> Čudn da ni še pištole namontiral gor
<idioterna> namest da bi jo on pelu
<yang> mogoče se je naveličala peš hodit v službo
<yang> Poznam nekaj žensk, ko jih fantje pridejo z avtom pobrati po službi
<yang> Tko vidim, ko delam kje
<yang> idioterna: query
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<skyx> CrazyLemon: a ta powerline si stestiral ze?
<skyx> zanima me kako se kaj obnese :)
<CrazyLemon> skyx kul je..veliko bl pregledno kot standard tema :)
<skyx> mogoce sem ze malo navelican default zsh teme :)
<CrazyLemon> skyx sej za os x je tudi powerline se mi zdi
<CrazyLemon> !g github powerline
<Pepelka> GitHub - powerline/powerline: Powerline is a statusline plugin for ... https://github.com/powerline/powerline
<matjaz> !g prezto zsh
<Pepelka> GitHub - sorin-ionescu/prezto: The configuration framework for Zsh https://github.com/sorin-ionescu/prezto
<matjaz> skyx, ^
<skyx> CrazyLemon: videl sem tvoj star na GH zato sem sploh sel gledat kaj je to :P
<CrazyLemon> skyx staram sam tabulše zadeve! TANATABULŠE!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<skyx> matjaz: tnx pogledam se to :P
<skyx> glede na stars sta tam tam ... glede na forks pa en prevleduje :)
<matjaz> powerline je samo prompt
<matjaz> prezto je pa framework za plugine
<matjaz> pa en kup različnih tem ima ootb
<CrazyLemon> grdih tem :/
<skyx> powerline se mi na hitro bolj dopade :>
<skyx> morm prebrat si bolj podrobno :P
<CrazyLemon> \o/ i win!
<jabuk> http://rack.2.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2ZkL25hcG9sZW9uZHluLjBiMTFlLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/8767246f/d7a/napoleon-dynamite.jpg
<CrazyLemon> :))
<matjaz> I refuse to accept that!
<skyx> moram poskusit pa da vidm :P
<skyx> CrazyLemon: kaj pa je boljse od default zsh teme? :P
<skyx> da slisim se argumente :P
<CrazyLemon> skyx ne vem..vem pa kaj je boljše od default bash teme :>
<matjaz> skyx, http://joshsymonds.com/blog/2014/06/12/shell-awesomeness-with-prezto/
<Pepelka> Shell Awesomeness with Prezto - Hi, I’m Josh Symonds
<Pepelka> »As developers, we spend a lot of time in our shells: making them fast and responsive improves our productivity. I play around with a lot of …«
<skyx> :)
<skyx> :)
<zdobbie> the fuck https://twitter.com/BorutPahor/status/799921290819735552
<Pepelka> Borut Pahor auf Twitter: "Predsednik republike se bo tekme udeležil. Ali se bo zmage veselil z dekleti v slačilnici? @kzs_si #zvamidoEP https://t.co/166dKIr929"
<matjaz> HAHAHA
<CrazyLemon> čaki malo..important question.. how old are the girls?
<zdobbie> can be <18
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CxntamFXAAAFLqJ.jpg:large
<skyx> matjaz: ZSH_THEME="agnoster"
<skyx> ups
<skyx> matjaz: http://joshsymonds.com/blog/2015/12/08/awesome-banners-with-consul-and-monit/
<Pepelka> Awesome Banners With Consul and Monit - Hi, I’m Josh Symonds
<Pepelka> »I love Hashicorp’s Consul and I use it extensively in my infrastructures. I also love Monit and I use the two to keep up-to-date on the …«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kaj čakaš..pridruži se predsedniku v slačilnici!
<skyx> tole sem mislil :)
<matjaz> u, najs!
<skyx> tl powerline ful temno modro mi je dal da se komej prebere :>
<CrazyLemon> pol si nekaj zaj... !
<skyx> ja nasel da tema ni bila nastavljena :)
<skyx> sedaj je ok :)
<CrazyLemon> poglej če ti git branche izpiše
<skyx> izpise ja :)
<skyx> tako kot je na sliki
<CrazyLemon> kul..so it works in je boljše kot prezto ane
<CrazyLemon> :))
<skyx> background se mi edino ne dopade .. black is black :D
<skyx> pa pisavo so priporocal na 14px je kar razlika :)
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/pahor.png
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo..meni je background,font etc vse ostalo enako :)
<idioterna> za ko bodo piarovci pobrisal msg
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ne bodo zbrisali
<CrazyLemon> če je že 4h tko
<idioterna> ja sobota je baje
<skyx> :D
<skyx> CrazyLemon: po temle sem sel ... https://gist.github.com/andyyou/a14a09f5ab0ca286b4b5
<Pepelka> iTerm2 + oh my zsh + solarized + Meslo powerline font (OSX) · GitHub
<CrazyLemon> idioterna torej..extra long shower?
<idioterna> ja al pa teambuilding
<CrazyLemon> aja..tekma komaj ob 18.00
<CrazyLemon> http://www.businessinsider.com.au/citibank-is-the-first-australian-bank-to-stop-taking-cash-2016-11
<Pepelka> Citibank is the first Australian bank to stop taking cash | Business Insider
<zdobbie> surf's up https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wffS2u2644
<Pepelka> Biggest Crashing Waves Ever Filmed?! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »A selection of the biggest waves shot as typhoon Megi slammed into Taiwan - the biggest crashing waves ever caught on camera?! For licensing contact James (a...«
<CrazyLemon> doesn't count
<CrazyLemon> https://lwn.net/Articles/705884/
<Pepelka> Making WiFi fast [LWN.net]
<Pepelka> »Dave Täht has been working to save the Internet for the last six years (atleast). Recently, his focus has been on improving the performance ofnetworking over WiFi — performance that has been disappointing for as longas anybody can remember. The good news, as related in his 2016 Linux PlumbersConference talk, is that WiFi can be fixed, and thefixes aren't even all that hard to do. Users with the right hardware and awillingness to run experimental 
<matjaz> Casey je nehal vlogat :(
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<CrazyLemon> casey je tak clickbait whore da boli glava! :)
<matjaz> :D
<matjaz> sej je precej open glede tega
<matjaz> ni tko, da se dela da ni
<CrazyLemon> ma vseen mi je..ne klikam ga ravno zaradi njegovih clickbait whorish naslovov
<CrazyLemon> matjaz zihr je bil naslov videa "I QUIT!".. pa je pol govoru o tem da bo nehal dnevno vlogat in bo samo naredu 4 videe na teden :D
<matjaz> :D
<matjaz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-yrXB95qDo
<Pepelka> i'm ending the vlog - YouTube
<Pepelka> »the first episode; https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnHCw87Enq4&index=1&list=PLTHOlLMWEwVy52FUngq91krMkQDQBagYw«
<CrazyLemon> nope..not gonna happen :D
<Lurker69> http://prntscr.com/d9d07h
<Pepelka> Screenshot by Lightshot
<Pepelka> »Captured with Lightshot«
<Lurker69> https://media.8ch.net/file_store/ab3c57dbb8cd7271284bc1eb04b70df525f078052a26b2565efad49512a5e019.jpg
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 8.km  Z od PTUJA @19/11/2016 23:02:12  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.41+N,+15.77+E
<msev-> lol
<msev-> miška mala epizoda 2
<msev-> :D
#ubuntu-si 2016-11-20
<very_pedantic> kvaj dj, folkec?
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 12.1°C @20.11.2016 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 92% jugovzhodnik 1.6 m/s (5.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:12:50, Kulminacija: 10:52:15, Sončni zahod: 15:31:39
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 18min 49s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> stupid clouds
<CrazyLemon> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/dmCvuJ0U7pfwHMDXIxY_6rvCWhf33Mo29ROxhMaa6ciz4VDLEJaBRwWi6X3c9gFZ1YRsWLLj0Pg=w1920-h1080-rw-no
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/kdpf48f5UKo    tole pa zgleda kr decent
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Unity 8 - App Drawer WIP - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Ubuntu Unity 8 - App Drawer WIP i am using Ubuntu 16.04 + Overlay PPA + silo 2150 overlay ppa https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/sta...«
<tadej> CrazyLemon: a se da od Clarcsona in klape ze kje kaj videt?
<CrazyLemon> tadej se da
<CrazyLemon> na najbližjem pašniku
<tadej> wtf? :)
<CrazyLemon> ampak tko no..ni nič posebnega
<CrazyLemon> same old same old :)
<tadej> aha pol pravis je ze zunaj?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<tadej> kok je naslov
<tadej> search terms :P
<tadej> partis ma?
<CrazyLemon> tadej 'the grand tour'
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/Val202/status/800274291241656320
<Pepelka> Val 202 auf Twitter: "Dušan Keber: "Kavo pijem ves dan po požirkih, približno dva litra na dan. Ni tako močna, seveda. " #Nedeljskigost"
<CrazyLemon> lol..da faq
<yang2> kavni pijancek
<zdobbie> ma boi!
<CrazyLemon> yo boi..you been ridin'?
<CrazyLemon> F it..js grem zdaj čeprav tile oblaki zgledajo kr..wet
<idioterna> mokro je ja
<idioterna> ampak za s kolesom je cist ok
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa za z autom?
<zdobbie> z avtom je pa smrtno nevarno
<upd> :)
<zdobbie> https://i.imgur.com/eVSKQmE.gifv
<idioterna> badass traffic
<yang> idioterna: si nasel kak SDRAM
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> sodimm misls
<idioterna> ni ddr2
<yang> ja
<yang> kaj pa je
<yang> no , Å¡koda, bom prek ebaaya narocil
<yang> kaj je bolje imeti 667 5-5-5 ali 800 6-6-6 ram ?
<lynxlynxlynx> a ti matična/bus podpira obe uri?
<lynxlynxlynx> pomoje se prej pozna frekvenca kot pa latenca
<idioterna> yang: ddr3 so
<Lurker69> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joint_Threat_Research_Intelligence_Group
<Pepelka> Joint Threat Research Intelligence Group - Wikipedia
<Lurker69> http://imgur.com/a/rGVz6
<Pepelka> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<idioterna> yang: mogoce ma zemanta ddr2 se, ampak ne grem kej prov pogosto tja
<idioterna> yang: https://slo-tech.com/forum/t687570#crta
<Pepelka> P: Razno @ Slo-Tech
<idioterna> en prodaja "mobile" 2gb ddr2 za 10 ojro
<idioterna> to je najbrz sodimm
<zdobbie> whatsup whatsup
<CrazyLemon> sup dawg
<CrazyLemon> ko si že kle..si že kaj uporabljal tanov bidon?
<yang> idioterna: hvala sem ga mailal
<CrazyLemon> that sh1t gets dirty ..and gets dirty really fast
<zdobbie> ya
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3cEWRdCI8w
<Pepelka> Enjoy The Silence - *OFFICIAL* [GHOST IN THE SHELL TRAILER MUSIC] - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Featured in the trailer for 'Ghost In The Shell' iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/walkin-after-midnight-single/id1175561989 Spotify: https://open.sp...«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie pa si ga poskusu spucat? :)
<zdobbie> naah
<CrazyLemon> no pol pa le veselo prečekiraj nozzle
<zdobbie> da vidim
<zdobbie> nc ni
<zdobbie> moras met pac umazana usta!
<CrazyLemon> ja..ker rinem jezik v nozzle in nato pijem
<zdobbie> like the chupacabra you are
<zdobbie> this boredom
<zdobbie> is Travian the solution?
<matjaz> Blacklist is
<zdobbie> like the show?
<matjaz> like the show, yes
<zdobbie> naah
<zdobbie> sovrazim ta bloated stuff
<zdobbie> 10-13 epizod na sezono or gtfo
<matjaz> za zabit cajt je awesome
<zdobbie> ja nocem ga
<zdobbie> zabijat
<zdobbie> cetud sem prej travian omenu
<zdobbie> cetud sem na tem kanalu
<CrazyLemon> blacklist je ok
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie če maš preveč časa lahk vedno PRje preveriš..recimo tiste kjer si ti assignee
<matjaz> he's not THAT bored
<zdobbie> in the words of a famous whistleblower
<zdobbie> lol no
<jabuk> https://i.imgur.com/BiSkH5D.png
<CrazyLemon> he is THAT bored..but he's so much lazier than bored
<zdobbie> it's not easy being bored
<CrazyLemon> but its easy being lazy?
<CrazyLemon> is that your moto?
<margo_> katero knjigo predlagate za omrežja, vzdrževanja omrežij ipd ?
<zdobbie> lazy people don't have mottos
<yang> http://edition.cnn.com/videos/world/2016/11/17/guinness-world-record-highest-bungee-dunk-sdg-orig.cnn
<Pepelka> Record-breaker's extreme bungee tea dunk - CNN Video
<CrazyLemon> margo_ networking for dummies? :)
<CrazyLemon> oz. neki v tem stilu
<yang> Hm ta spodnji del trenirke , iz bombaža ampak kot šmirgel papir na notranji strani .... a je to kakšna posebna verzija za športat ?
<CrazyLemon> je ja..ker če kaj potrebuješ ko športaš je šmirgl papir ob koži
<CrazyLemon> ker je tak prijeten občutek
<yang> nevem zakaj potem take delajo
<yang> idioterna: neki zate http://edition.cnn.com/videos/travel/2016/06/15/naked-restaurant-london-sfc-orig.cnn
<Pepelka> Naked restaurant opens its doors - CNN Video
<idioterna> yang: kaj nej js s tem
<yang> ja ti si nudist
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/tureavanture/kulinarika/vroca-podgana-moskovcani-ponoreli-za-nutrijinim-burgerjem/408038
<Pepelka> Vroča podgana: Moskovčani ponoreli za nutrijinim burgerjem :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Pozabite ohrovt, kvinojo in peso. Pri moskovskih gurmanih je to jesen vroč glodavec. Lokalen, poceni in hranljiv glodavec. Nutrija, znana tudi kot rečna podgana.«
<upd> yang, a si prodal
<upd> :D
<idioterna> yang: ja in?
<idioterna> yang: a pol morm pa hodt u restavracije
<zdobbie> nag moras sedet pred racunalnikom
<idioterna> i do!
<yang> upd: vidm, da pada
<yang> idioterna: Å¡e dobr, da sam svizci vidjo v tvojo sobo
<idioterna> a si offended ce vids gole ljudi
<idioterna> si tak k uni tvoji prjatli americani
<upd> kaj modrujete
<zdobbie> bas nista
<upd> :)
<yang> nevem kaj je fora teh sportnih trenerk da majo mrezast kroj na notranji strani
<zdobbie> tvoja mozatost se prezracuje
<margo_> kdo uporablja ali pozna koga, ki uporablja TYPO3?
<margo_> na slo-techu in rac. novicah ze dolgo nisem zasledil oglasa za T3
<CrazyLemon> margo_ = miha?
<yang> Ali uspe komu downloadat https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOJS4rwCvvc ?
<Pepelka> Željava nekad i danas. - YouTube
<yang> uname -a
<yang> Linux trisquel 4.8.9-gnu #1 SMP Sat Nov 19 18:16:41 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<zdobbie> gratz
<idioterna> margo_: ja
<idioterna> margo_: poznam ljudi k se s tem ukvarjajo
<margo_> idioterna:  aha, kul. Razmišljam, da bi enega od prihodnjih projektov naredil v tem. Spraševal sem drugače zato, da vem če bo kakšna potencialna služba zame.
<margo_> do zdaj sem delal v wp
<idioterna> margo_: typo3 pomoje ni lih prihodnost no
<idioterna> aha
<idioterna> no, lih prov
<yang> Houston we have a problem debunked http://www.zeljava-lybi.com/Zeljava-Nekad.html
<Pepelka> Zeljava-Nekad
<idioterna> einstein
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/secvalve/status/800168757033193473
<Pepelka> Kate Pearce auf Twitter: "This passage made me laugh loudly. Such a burn. #rekt #deception https://t.co/toycYnNFRV"
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny evo en film zate http://www.imdb.com/title/tt6235008/
<Pepelka> Escape from Pleasure Planet (Video 2016) - IMDb
<Pepelka> »Directed by Terrance Ryker. With Vanessa Cage, Darcie Dolce, Michael Gaglio, Erika Jordan. A Princess has her erotic vacation interrupted when a renegade alien force, led by her arch enemy, Aria, attacks Pleasure Planet. A quick escape lands her in even more hot water as the Princess and her busty bodyguard crash land on Earth.«
 * CrazyLemon coughs
<CrazyLemon> F it..očitno bom mogu jason bournea gledat
<idioterna> nii dobr film
<idioterna> ni.
<CrazyLemon> ma vem..sam ni nič bl pametnega
<idioterna> a si ze gledu arrival
<CrazyLemon> .imdb arrival
<jabuk1> Arrival |11 Nov 2016 116 min| Drama, Mystery, Sci-Fi
<jabuk1> A linguist is recruited by the military to assist in translating alien communications.
<jabuk1> IMDB:8.5/10 (2,480 glasov) | Tomato: 8.4/10 206 reviews (users: 4.1/5 24366 reviews)
<jabuk1> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2543164
<idioterna> dej stanki 1080p pa se men zrihti torrent :)
<CrazyLemon> .yt arrival trailer
<jabuk1> Arrival Official Trailer 1 (2016) - Amy Adams Movie https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMgyWT075KY
<CrazyLemon> ni na pašnikih
<yang> idioterna: to ne smeš z otročki gledat k je PG-13
<CrazyLemon> zgleda kr kul
<dz0ny> its boring
<dz0ny> arrival
<idioterna> a si ze gledu
<zdobbie> JESUS CHRIST IT'S JASON BOURNE
<zdobbie> arrival moras tud poslusat
<yang> Ženski Đeims Bont k reši svet
<zdobbie> povej, kolk fejst je to narobe?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kje pa si gledal če ni sploh še v .si ali na pašnikih?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: na pašnikih :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny no dej link
<CrazyLemon> na pvt
<CrazyLemon> ker ni ne na TL ne na fartisu
<dz0ny> 39e55517c2b599f5eca6fc6c7927588d8aba213a
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> cam
<idioterna> aja cam je ze?
<idioterna> tak k ni v ruscini?
<idioterna> a loh magnet?
<idioterna> k s tem hashom ne vem cist dobr kaj bi
<CrazyLemon> poguglaj ga
<yang> not ga fliknes v torrent
<zdobbie> ezpz
<yang> pa se ti posynca
<zdobbie> amateur pirates
<CrazyLemon> pilates*
<idioterna> ne prime mi
<yang> men vlece
<yang> pastaj ga tja kamor das ponavadi fajl
<yang> oz. URL
<yang> eh CAM...
<dz0ny> https://i.imgur.com/48xxzGR.jpg
<idioterna> sm pejstnu pa je reku da ne ve kaj bi s tem
<yang> idioterna: glej query
<idioterna> ja sej nocm cama
<idioterna> mislm, ne vem ce hocm
<idioterna> dz0ny: a to je screenshot kvalitete?
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> it crap
<idioterna> zgleda se kr horribad
<dz0ny> k vecino filma je v temnem prostoru
<idioterna> no, mogoce je pa original tut tak :)
<dz0ny> in pol je vse skupaj se slabse
<dz0ny> https://i.imgur.com/rggiht4.jpg
<dz0ny> tole gledam
<idioterna> kasn nasilnez
<dz0ny> za enkrat kr dobr fx
<yang> upd: ^
<yang> upd: |
<upd> ?
<yang> BTC
<upd> kurc ga gleda
<yang> ja prav res
<dz0ny> https://i.imgur.com/j5R5lpv.jpg well I am impressed
<zdobbie> well I am meh
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/D2dlX5V.jpg for them real nightmares
<CrazyLemon> so much todd in your chat
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Bto7zUNIMAAXFqe.jpg:large if you wanna potty in your pantie
<zdobbie> a nimas novejse
<CrazyLemon> a imaš novejšo?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<zdobbie> :|
<matjaz> jest mislim, da CrazyLemon rabi nova očala
<CrazyLemon> https://goo.gl/UaHVAq tole je bilo danes..nenagradno vprašanje..where was i
<matjaz> Jason.Bourne.2016.720p.SLOSubs.BRRip.XviD-DrSi
<CrazyLemon> matjaz whats that
<matjaz> a nisi reku da ga ni na pašnikih?!đ
<CrazyLemon> matjaz men se zdi da ti rabiš nova očala :>
<matjaz> ne rabim novih
<matjaz> jest rabiom očala :D
<CrazyLemon> no to :>
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: bil si dam!
<dz0ny> zdobbie: kaj vi to delate da gtk*webkit nucate?
<zdobbie> dank shit
<zdobbie> zaenkrat lepimo Web content na STB
<zdobbie> sans gtk
<zdobbie> ker smo ugotovil, da ga ne rabmo
<dz0ny> aha
<simpleirc> hi
<CrazyLemon> ahoi
<simpleirc> how r you?
<CrazyLemon> asl
<simpleirc> who want an hdd?
#ubuntu-si 2017-11-13
<napsy> jutro
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/prvic-na-snegu.jpg
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5410.00, low: 4856.00, high: 5600.00, bid: 5399.90, ask: 5410.00
<dz0ny> https://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_4.14#
<jabuk1> Linux 4.14 - Linux Kernel Newbies
<jabuk1> Summary of the changes and new features merged in the Linux kernel during the 4.14 development cycle
<zdobbie> kvaj gledamo?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: bo vsec da je amd mal bl podprt
<dz0ny> men je vsec zero copy over sockets pa gpu memory sharing
<matjaz> dz0ny, kolk ga je nametalo?
<slax0r> graficna crknila cez vikend \o/
<slax0r> fuck amd/ati
<matjaz> slax0r, nehi majnat ane
<slax0r> wut?
<slax0r> zdobbie: translate plz
<matjaz> mine-at
<slax0r> aja
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> ne ne
<slax0r> tista z katero se majna dela
<slax0r> tista kera je poganjala pa minecraft, roblox in csgo pa je crknila
<slax0r> nikoli navita, nikoli uporabljena za majnanje
<dz0ny> matjaz: en 10cm
<dz0ny> ne pada vec
<slax0r> za njo je blo skrbljeno lepse kot je zate skrbela mama ko si bil dojencek :)
<matjaz> slax0r, :D
<matjaz> lesson learned; always overclock your GPUs
<slax0r> 960ka pa namrec skoz svica
<slax0r> je navita prek 1500mhz
<slax0r> z zvisano voltazo
<slax0r> :)
<slax0r> sem mislil se obdarit za bozic z kaksno 1080 hydro
<slax0r> pa bo ocitno sine moral prvi dobit :)
<dz0ny> meanwhile bloke https://i.imgur.com/IvN5n4u.png
<metalcamp-> o/
<b4d> hai
<zdobbie> heyaaaa
<CrazyLemon> o7
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 6°C @13.11.2017 8:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 76% severovzhodnik 4.3 m/s (15.5 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 07:02:50, Kulminacija: 11:50:45, Sončni zahod: 16:38:41
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 35min 52s, Luna je v ščipu
<matjaz> speed-, kolk ga je pa v Kočevju zapadlo?
<speed-> poldrugi meter
<matjaz> nooice
<slax0r> speed- je najhitrejsi snezni plug v kocevju
<speed-> sem dobo neke slike z lj
<speed-> da je sneg
<speed-> skoraj v paniko padel
<speed-> belo govno :(
<CrazyLemon> ^ what he said
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGUzEqUxXf8
<jabuk1> Dubioza kolektiv "Pionirska" feat. Helem nejse - YouTube
<jabuk1> Dubioza kolektiv "Pionirska" feat. Helem nejse "Pjesmice za djecu i odrasle", Menart, 2017 Besplatan download: http://smarturl.it/pjesmice ✔ SUBSCRIBE: http:...
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZAPwfrtAFY
<jabuk1> The Trump Presidency: Last Week Tonight with John Oliver (HBO) - YouTube
<jabuk1> One year after the presidential election, John Oliver discusses what we've learned so far and enlists our catheter cowboy to teach Donald Trump what he hasn'...
<napsy> ka sm si spedenu grafano
<napsy> mi posilja alerte na telegram kadar je bitcoin nad oz. pod thresholdom :)
<b4d> napsy: nice :)
<napsy> ja, morm si se en webhook naredit ki bo znal buyat/sellat na podlagi mojega odgovora na telegramu :)
<b4d> jaz se moram enkrat spravit pa jo dat na svoj server
<b4d> vsaj nek monitoring al neki da furam bi bil ze srecen
<slax0r> dz0ny: kak je package comment practice v Go ? a se package main pokomentira samo v main.go v ostalih source fajlih pa ne?
<napsy> slax0r: https://blog.golang.org/godoc-documenting-go-code
<jabuk1> Godoc: documenting Go code - The Go Blog
<slax0r> napsy: ...
<napsy> ti pise gor
<slax0r> v bistvu ne
<napsy> mas celo primer
<napsy> / Package sort provides primitives for sorting slices and user-defined
<napsy> / collections.
<napsy> package sort
<slax0r> se enkrat preberi kaj sem vprasal :)
<napsy> ok, paket se komentira nad definicijo paketa
<napsy> sj ni nujno da mas main.go
<slax0r> ne kam v source fajlu vpisat komentar, ampak v keter fajl dat komentar
<napsy> poglej primer :)
<slax0r> ce mas package main v main.go, foo.go, bar.go
<slax0r> a v vse 3, ali samo v main? ja, doc.go je tudi opcija
<slax0r> ampak mi ne sede, razen ce je to best practice
<napsy> zaka bi 3x komentiral paket :)
<napsy> mislim, ce ze mas main.go pol komentiri v main.go
<slax0r> kaj pa ce mas package foo in mas samo bar.go in baz.go ? a rabis potem se foo.go specifically samo za package comment?
<slax0r> sem gledal po dz0nyjevem gobu: https://github.com/dz0ny/gobu/tree/master/src/gobu/archive ampak nima komentarjev (blasphemy)
<jabuk1> gobu/src/gobu/archive at master · dz0ny/gobu · GitHub
<napsy> lahka naredis foo.go
<jabuk1> gobu - Painless bootstrapping of golang
<napsy> mislim da sm tut nekje vidu da je obstajal .go fajl zam zarad komentarja
<napsy> *sam
<slax0r> ja saj tam na golang godoc linku pise da lahko das v doc.go
<slax0r> tale cemo ma tak: https://golang.org/pkg/encoding/gob/
<jabuk1> gob - The Go Programming Language
<napsy> aha
<slax0r> https://golang.org/src/encoding/gob/doc.go
<jabuk1> src/encoding/gob/doc.go - The Go Programming Language
<slax0r> zato ker je effin huge
<slax0r> 400 vrstic
<napsy> kul
<pcpostar> UUu, me beeing braindead: Kako se s tujko storkovno reče "najeti vod" oz. "zakupljeni vod"
<pcpostar> Aha, pa zivo ev3ryb0dy!
<napsy> purchased bandwidth?
<napsy> al kj takega :)
<pcpostar> Hja.. lih tam ni bandwitdhta. Pac samo najemkabla, optike kot takega. Je to DF, DarkFiber?
<metalcamp-> pcpostar: dedicated line?
<sasa84> juhuuu
<metalcamp-> sup sasa84
<metalcamp-> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5810.80, low: 4856.00, high: 5900.00, bid: 5808.39, ask: 5810.80
<sasa84> elow metalcamp-
<Maxel> Dan!
<zdobbie> pozdravljen
<Maxel> Imam težavo z zvokom.... dobim ga, če priključim slušalke, na monitorju pa je vse nemo
<slax0r> monitor je za sliko, ne zvok
 * slax0r hides
<Maxel> sistemski zvok bi moral delati, mar ne
<slax0r> malo daj podatkov:
<slax0r> uname -a
<slax0r> lspci
<slax0r> pa prilepi sem: https://pastebin.com/
<jabuk1> Pastebin.com - #1 paste tool since 2002!
<jabuk1> Pastebin.com is the number one paste tool since 2002. Pastebin is a website where you can store text online for a set period of time.
<slax0r> pa potem link prilepi sem nam
<slax0r> namestiti lahko probas tudi "pavucontrol" pa preveris tam ce vse "stima"
<Maxel> pavucontrol sem namestil in kaže da vse deluje
<slax0r> to je laptop?
<slax0r> si ziher da ni mute? v pavucontrol je malo slabo vidno to
<Maxel> Brix je to
<Maxel> kje v pavucontrolu pa je to vidno?
<slax0r> mas playback in output devices (ce mas v slovenscini zal ne vem kaki so prevodi)
<slax0r> potem mas v output devices en "dropdown" kjer lahko izberes naprave, "Port"
<slax0r> nad tem dropdownom na desni so tri ikone
<slax0r> ena je taki mali zvocnik z X zraven
<Maxel> nizvok ni na mute
<slax0r> dz0ny: https://blog.cloudflare.com/go-dont-collect-my-garbage/
<jabuk1> Go, don't collect my garbage
<zdobbie> I ain't got no garbage
<zdobbie> my Python ate it
<slax0r> pyton, pfff
<slax0r> php it's where it's at
<sasa84> slax0r, v katerem program. jeziku delaš največ?
<slax0r> sasa84: odvisno kje
<slax0r> v sluzbi php in JS(jQuery, ki mu ni vec podoben)
<slax0r> doma pa Go, JS in SQL
<zdobbie> a Mätere jezik mü najljübsi je
<zdobbie> jë*
<slax0r> je je?
<sasa84> jaz sem 1x nek probavala JS.. Å¡e dz0ny pa CrazyLemon sta mi nekej pomagala :)
<slax0r> JS sam po sebi niti ni tako napacen
<slax0r> ampak community okrog JS je pa horrible
<jabuk1> M 1.1 > 5.km  V od VINICE PRI ČRNOMLJU @04/11/2017 02:14:31  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.47+N,+15.32+E
#ubuntu-si 2017-11-14
<metalcamp-> o/
<speed-> \o
<zdobbie> o_
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> speed- demonstrira kako je g. Policaj dvignil roko ko je divjal po Kocevju
<speed-> jup
<metalcamp-> :D
<CrazyLemon> need for speed: kočevje edition?
<dz0ny> https://i.imgur.com/0a0PaAY.png gee
<zdobbie> yaysus
<zdobbie> what year is it?
<slax0r> http://sprunge.us/ijAH?php
<slax0r> fuck me...
<CrazyLemon> makes sense
<CrazyLemon> slax0r@email is legit
<slax0r> totes
<CrazyLemon> you just hatin' coz you didn't think of that
<CrazyLemon> :D
<slax0r> as if I'd write that...
<dz0ny> slax0r: ce je tole model, pol je bordeline passable :)
<slax0r> dz0ny: model ja...
<slax0r> vse kar je model od tega classa je da je v "model" direktoriju
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> že kdo stestiral tale firefox quantum?
<napsy> js pred kaksnim mesecem
<napsy> zgleda obetavno
<napsy> firefox got its mojo back
<CrazyLemon> danes je official release
<napsy> aha
<CrazyLemon> pa je res opazno hitrejši?
<napsy> jup
<napsy> kr dost
<napsy> tut zazene se skor v hipu
<CrazyLemon> na ryzenu se vse zažene v hipu
<CrazyLemon> </promo>
<CrazyLemon> .d
<CrazyLemon> :D*
<napsy> just sayi'n bro
<CrazyLemon> i know i know
<slax0r> mhm ker amd mhz = intel mhz * 10
<CrazyLemon> coz amd threads = intel threads * 2
<CrazyLemon> :D
<slax0r> a res mislis da firefox uporabi vseh 24308957439578435 threadov da se zazene?
<CrazyLemon>  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<slax0r> hint: no
<b4d_> CrazyLemon: ob kateri uri pa je release?
<matjaz> http://quantum-soon.glitch.me/
<jabuk1> SOON
<napsy> :)
<slax0r> spoon
<speed-> scoop?
<slax0r> fork?
<sasa84> zdobersek iz hjir!
<sasa84> rejoyce!
 * sasa84 zapleja händla
<zdobbie> beethovna?
<pitastrudl> kako bi z xrandr si shranil display configuration?
<pitastrudl> pač zdej mam eno skripto da mi požene 2 xrandr komandi in mi naštima če en ekran dodam
<pitastrudl> je bolh hardcoded kot adaptive
<pitastrudl> hrani xrandr kje trenutno konfiguracijo?
<zdobbie> ~/.xrandr
<pitastrudl> nimam tega dira
<zdobbie> mkdir ~/.xrandr
<zdobbie> try now?
<pitastrudl> uhm, ok, zdej je sam ni notri nič
<zdobbie> touch ~/.xrandr/hai
<zdobbie> try now?
<pitastrudl> r u pullin my strudel
<zdobbie> has to be thin before it gets filled with the pita
<pitastrudl> ( ≖‿≖)
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5630.00, low: 5490.20, high: 5793.99, bid: 5617.01, ask: 5630.00
<matjaz> stalna konfiguracija, al začasna?
<matjaz> pitastrudl, ^
<matjaz> v Xorg.cof.d
<matjaz> conf*
<matjaz> also, RIP MX518 :(
<matjaz> I will miss you
<zdobbie> :'/
<zdobbie> how old?
<matjaz> pretty darn old
<zdobbie> jebemu sunce temu feedlyju
<zdobbie> zdej so pa barabe zacele sibat reklame v feed notr
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie wtf dude
<CrazyLemon> ublock much? or nothing at all
<zdobbie> ampak to je "native advertising"
<zdobbie> ublock nau tu nc pomagu
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie js nobenih adov ne vidm v feedlyju
<zdobbie> pac nisi ad-worthy!
<CrazyLemon> pfft
<CrazyLemon> i so am!
<CrazyLemon> .yt alltta i got one
<jabuk1> AllttA (20syl & Mr. J. Medeiros) - I Got One { Fg. VIII } feat Degree https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19hVfIzCFeU
<CrazyLemon> ker bullshit je tale facebook
<CrazyLemon> dam most recent news
<CrazyLemon> pa pokaže novico zadnjo 8h staro
<CrazyLemon> dam top news
<CrazyLemon> mi pokaže zadnjo novico 2m
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyiWIBRGP0w
<jabuk1> Meet Boston Jedi - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> lol
<jabuk1> Meet Boston Jedi, a Boston-based lightsaber stage combat club that meets weekly to practice on MIT's campus. Members of the club, which include MIT students ...
<jabuk1> M 2.2 > 8.km  V od ILIRSKE BISTRICE @14/11/2017 23:16:28  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.57+N,+14.36+E
#ubuntu-si 2017-11-15
<jabuk1> M 2.1 > 6.km  V od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @15/11/2017 06:05:19  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.34+N,+14.5+E
<napsy> jutro
<zdobbie> h
<metalcamp-> o/
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: na desnem mam dioptrijo -1.75, na levem -0.75
<metalcamp-> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5933.55, low: 5565.14, high: 5949.00, bid: 5920.00, ask: 5933.54
<b4d_> jutro
<metalcamp-> jutro
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie congrats
<zdobbie> al sem bolj slep od tebe?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie nisi.. Å¡e
<CrazyLemon> ampak si Å¡e mlad..you'll get there
<matjaz> 57 is quick af
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> zdobbie: to pa ni neka huda dioptrija
<slax0r> jaz mam nekje podobno verjetno, bi moral spet iti malo na pregled
<matjaz> jest jo mam tud! sam pojma nimam koliko, moram do okulistke
<CrazyLemon> js bi tudi mogu do okulistke
<CrazyLemon> a gremo skupaj????
<slax0r> ja
<slax0r> kot zenske na wc
<jabuk1> M 2.6 > 5.km JV od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @15/11/2017 08:47:07  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.3+N,+14.49+E
<CrazyLemon> tis a date then
<slax0r> z bajki, normalno?
<CrazyLemon> lahk... če gremo k okulistki v koper
<slax0r> ce je vojna, je vojna za vse, torej preracunamo do kamor imamo vsi priblizno enako kilometrino
<matjaz> ljubljana it is
<CrazyLemon> torej hrvaška ali pa avstrija
<slax0r> ok
<CrazyLemon> nope...hrvaška je out
<slax0r> zacnem ze danes kolesarit
<slax0r> dobimo se marca?
<CrazyLemon> bih mogoče
<slax0r> a bih i ja brate, bih i ja
<slax0r> hue hue hue
<CrazyLemon> https://i.imgur.com/OTn8iGA.jpg
<CrazyLemon> BIH - Novo Selo
<CrazyLemon> razdalja...300 km
<CrazyLemon> malo hitrejši pa je res ja
<slax0r> deal!
<slax0r> se vidimo!
<CrazyLemon> [10:00:55] <CrazyLemon>: malo hitrejši pa je res ja   <- firefox quantum that is
<slax0r> da vidimo ce ga jessie ma v repotu
<sasa84> juhu
<CrazyLemon> Hello,
<CrazyLemon> It looks like you haven’t used your Google Apps account for the domain ludni.ca in the past 365 days
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> te domene nimam že vsaj 5-10 let ?
<CrazyLemon> ni 10 let..5+
<slax0r> sasa84: juhej \o/
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, to je kul
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: technically, they are correct
<slax0r> the best kind of correct
<matjaz> ta storitev je zdej plačljiva, ti jo maš zastonj
<matjaz> samo domeno zameni
<CrazyLemon> slax0r techniclly :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz sej mam (Å¡e) eno domeno gor zastonj.. :)
<matjaz> pol pa kul
<CrazyLemon> matjaz rabiš ti?
<matjaz> mam tud jest, sam nimam nič gor :)
<CrazyLemon> matjaz sam težava je da se ne morem prijavit gor :D
<CrazyLemon> admin.google.com is for G Suite accounts only. Regular Gmail accounts cannot be used to sign in to admin.google.com
<CrazyLemon> čeprav sm mail dobu na gmail
<slax0r> dun dun dun
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, spomni se kaj si imel email in pass, voila!
<CrazyLemon> https://news.bitcoin.com/sberbank-buying-graphics-cards-russian-market/
<jabuk1> Sberbank Apologizes for Buying Nearly All Graphics Cards on the Russian Market - Bitcoin News
<jabuk1> Russia has been suffering from a shortage of graphics cards that can be used to mine cryptocurrencies, causing their prices to almost double. However, it was not ordinary households that purchased most of these cards. State-owned Sberbank has come forward, admitted to buying them, and apologized for causing the shortage.
<sasa84> eloooow slax0r
<sasa84> zdobbie, !!!
<b4d> kr ne more clovek vec nabavit dresa slo kosarkarske reprezentance al kaj, jebemti marketing
<CrazyLemon> b4d kako da ne
<matjaz> b4d_, že od evropskega naprej ne moreš kupit
<matjaz> klasičen adidas
<speed-> jou
<b4d_> matjaz: meh, sem mislil za darilo zrihtat pa evo kr nekiiii
<matjaz> .yt nothings forever kučka vacation
<jabuk1> PACES - Nothing's Forever Feat. KUČKA https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YIsfhWShSw
<matjaz> .yt nothings forever kučka vacation mix
<jabuk1> PACES - Nothing's Forever Feat. KUČKA https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YIsfhWShSw
<matjaz> aja sej to je to
<matjaz> neki za dz0ny
<metalcamp-> dat title
<slax0r> https://imgur.com/gallery/YVkw1
<jabuk1> EA (dis)Appreciation Dump. For all those who may of missed the riot. Please look at the Link Dump below for all of the Original Posters - they are the true heroes. - Album on Imgur
<jabuk1> Post with 1172 votes and 46434 views. Tagged with funny, gaming, current events, ea, jollygoodshow; Shared by ShagShaftShuffleBum. EA (dis)Appreciation Dump. For all those who may of missed the riot. Please look at the Link Dump below for all of the Original Posters - they are the true heroes.
<slax0r> EA eating shit :D
<speed-> whoa
<speed-> emo rage
<speed-> zaradi characterov v igrici
<speed-> kriza :D
<slax0r> ja saj jih razumem
<slax0r> prvo kupis igro za 80$
<slax0r> potem pa se vse charactere moras kupit
<slax0r> fuck that
<slax0r> vcasih si za 80$ dobil igrico pa se 6pack redbulla da si lahko spilal 3 dni skupaj
<CrazyLemon> fuck that capitalism!
<slax0r> pa brez nekih mikrotransakcij
<speed-> just, don't play it?
<speed-> prisparas se tistih 80$ ?
<speed-> woooooooot
<slax0r> kaj pa ce hoces spilat?
<slax0r> saj verjetno nihce ni kupil zato da nebi hotel igrat
<speed-> jah te pa ne whinas ne
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> itak da whinas
<slax0r> whining is cool
<zdobbie> not as much as winning
<matjaz> problem je fakin pre-order
<matjaz> zakaj to folk dela?
<slax0r> neucakanci...
<slax0r> da supportajo developerja, da bo lazje naredil game
<slax0r> kar razumem ce se gre za nek mini company z 6imi developerji
<slax0r> ne pa EA
<matjaz> a je bil sploh že kak pre-order, pri komurkoli, OK?
<matjaz> never happened
<speed-> pri hearthstone packih !!!
<speed-> :p
<speed-> I got em all
<speed-> okej serious question ultrabook
<speed-> zenbook se mi trenutno najbolj dopade
<speed-> ma kdo kaj proti? :D
<zdobbie> JAZ
<slax0r> matjaz: am... jaz sicer nisem, kern imam navade vnaprej kupovat, ampak Battletech je dokaj vredu izpadel, oz. se izpada
<slax0r> napovedanih rokov beta itd se kar dobro drzijo
<slax0r> tako da ja, definitivno nekateri uspejo
<slax0r> samo to da EA pobira pre-order je totalen horsecrap
<slax0r> pa tako kot z BF1 ki dejansko ni 1, ampak 8 ali koliko ze, nek pre-order za 300eur al kolko, da si dobil nek kipec se zraven
<slax0r> pre-order ki sploh ni mel igre v paketu
<slax0r> FUCK YEA
<matjaz> speed-, thinkpadmasterrace
<speed-> *sigh*
<slax0r> t420 ftw
<speed-> pa to je fucking huge
<speed-> mam kisto za o
<speed-> to*
<speed-> :)
<matjaz> speed-, T440s
<speed-> mislim da bo kar zenbook ce bo :)
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6100.00, low: 5580.00, high: 6162.00, bid: 6100.00, ask: 6102.00
<pitastrudl> matjaz: i guess stalna
<pitastrudl> sem porihtal drugače
<pitastrudl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25968045/
<jabuk1> Ubuntu Pastebin
<pitastrudl> se bi dalo to rešit tako da bi dal v cronjob in čekiral če so ta pravi monitorji prklučeni?
<pitastrudl> ali se da drugače na kak event driven zadevo naštimat da se ti avtomatsko tko konfigurira
<slax0r> am, nekak se da ja
<matjaz> !google udev arch wiki
<slax0r> samo se nisem takrat poglabljal
<pitastrudl> hm
<slax0r> sem si naredil samo skripto ki preveri koliko monitorjev je prikloplenih
<slax0r> in jo rocno zaganjam
<slax0r> ker mam ali samo laptop, ali sem na docku z tremi monitorji, ali pa mam samo en monitor prek vga priklopljen
<slax0r> http://sprunge.us/bFcJ?sh
<pitastrudl> aha, pol pa kar priročno
<sasa84> wow slax0r :D
<slax0r> sasa84: dat sophistication ne?
<slax0r> KISS
<slax0r> na slacku sem mel polno takih skript :D
<slax0r> za vsak wifi, xrandr, itd itd
<sasa84> wow slax0r
 * sasa84 nima slack
<slax0r> sasa84: jaz tudi ne vec
<lynxlynxlynx> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1TFcEXMcKrwoIAECIVyBU0GPoSmRqZ7A0VBvqeKYVSww/edit#gid=0
<jabuk1> firefox-webext-list
<lynxlynxlynx> status najbolj popularnih razširitev za ff vs 57
<slax0r> anyhoo
<slax0r> see ya
<slax0r> o/
<sasa84> tnx lynxlynxlynx
<sasa84> jaz pa nimam več adblock...mam ublock
<lynxlynxlynx> nikol uporabljal ne enega ne drugega
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> why not lynxlynxlynx
<lynxlynxlynx> dost cajta sem bil na operi, ki sama blokira
<lynxlynxlynx> potem jih par fenta privacy badger
<pitastrudl> aha ok
<pitastrudl> nice
<sasa84> ?
<sasa84> FO sasa84_
<sasa84> thank you!
<CrazyLemon> pa ne mi reč da noben ni opazu da je tam (slax0r monitor script) 'tripple' :P
#ubuntu-si 2017-11-16
<speed-> jutro
<zdobbie> ehhh
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: sue me :P
<zdobbie> DO EEET
<metalcamp-> jutro
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: http://sprunge.us/XUbe?sh
<slax0r> happy?
<jabuk1> M 1.7 > 7.km  Z od BREŽIC @16/11/2017 08:04:03  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.88+N,+15.51+E
<CrazyLemon> slax0r of course!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Matthai> idioterna, si dobil moj gpgjan mail včeraj?
<idioterna> sem ja
<idioterna> nisem se odgovoru k morm na roke importat tvoj key, pa sem bil letec
<sasa84> jou!
<idioterna> o
<slax0r> sup
<slax0r> holy shitfuckles... :GoCoverage je awesome :)
<sasa84> was ist das slax0r ?
<slax0r> sasa84: en command v vim-u ki precekira tvojo go kodo in oznaci dele za katere se nisi napisal testov
<sasa84> kulči...pol olajša
<slax0r> pri vecjih projektih definitivno
 * sasa84 bo tud nucala, ko bo programerka :P
 * sasa84 pogleda slax0r
<CrazyLemon> slax0r boš nucala ko boš programerka?
<CrazyLemon> outsourcing..smart moves
<slax0r> ti samo nucaj :P
<pitastrudl> xfce mi dela preglavice, v appfinderju mi kaže okular, ampak mi ga ne zažene ko pritisnem nanj
<pitastrudl> iščem pa .desktop fajl, da ga pobrišem pa da svojega dal notri v .local/share/applications
<pitastrudl> ampak ga nikjer ne najdem
<zdobbie> hmmm
<pitastrudl> sem probal pobrisat tisto kar sem nasel, v /usr/share/app-install/desktop/ in ni pomagal
<pitastrudl> so bli isto neki desktop fajli
<zdobbie> ls .local/share/applications/okular.desktop
<zdobbie> try that?
<pitastrudl> also tole je v command fieldu "okular %U %i -caption %c"
<pitastrudl> no such file
<zdobbie> touch .local/share/applications/okular.desktop
<zdobbie> try now?
 * pitastrudl puts zdobbie into a sack, throws the sack in the river, and hurls the river into space.
<zdobbie> ezpz
<pitastrudl> sem zbrisal okular in je ikona Å¡e vedno v menuju
<pitastrudl> fml
<zdobbie> find / -name "okular.desktop"
<zdobbie> yw
<zdobbie> mozno tudi, da moras window manager na nuvole zagnat
<pitastrudl> lol, dat find tho
<pitastrudl> not an SSD tho
<pitastrudl> ja bom probal
<zdobbie> like I said
<zdobbie> yw
<pitastrudl> restart ni pomagal na žalost
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/sport/kolesarstvo/rog-dobil-domacega-in-tajvanskega-pokrovitelja/438072
<jabuk1> Rog dobil domačega in tajvanskega pokrovitelja :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk1> Kolesarska ekipa Rog Ljubljana se bo v prihodnji sezoni imenovala Ljubljana Gusto Xaurum, jedro ekipe pa bodo Å¡e naprej predstavljali mladi slovenski upi.
<CrazyLemon> evo..cryptocurrency v kolesarstvu
<CrazyLemon> https://www.engadget.com/2017/11/16/kodi-covenant-colossus-urlresolver-mpa-shutdown/
<jabuk1> Hollywood strikes back against illegal streaming Kodi add-ons
<jabuk1> An anti-piracy alliance supported by many major US and UK movie studios, broadcasters and content providers has dealt a blow to the third-party Kodi add-on...
<zdobbie> block*chain*
<CrazyLemon> oh snap
<CrazyLemon> you too late
#ubuntu-si 2017-11-17
<napsy> lp
<metalcamp-> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp-> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6561.80, low: 6270.13, high: 6779.00, bid: 6552.68, ask: 6561.89
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> a je to v dveh dneh šlo +-1000€?
<idioterna> mhm
<slax0r> zelo uporabno za kupovanje
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/fRj34o4hN4I
<jabuk1> What's new, Atlas? - YouTube
<jabuk1> What have you been up to lately, Atlas?
<pitastrudl> zzzzz
<CrazyLemon> uporablja kdo 9.9.9.9?
#ubuntu-si 2017-11-18
<jabuk1> M 1.2 > 11.km  Z od METLIKE @18/11/2017 04:22:27  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.68+N,+15.19+E
<CrazyLemon> busy day
<CrazyLemon> on #ubuntu-si
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> clo potres je bil vidm
<lynxlynxlynx> nov firefox leti kot strela :o
<CrazyLemon> je hiter ja
<CrazyLemon> sam men je zdaj problem narest prehod na FF
<CrazyLemon> če bi le obstajal en preprost gumb :D
<lynxlynxlynx> iz česa?
<matjaz> a niso dodali enga importerja?
<matjaz> pa s čim maš problem?
<CrazyLemon> lynx chrome.. česa le
<CrazyLemon> matjaz addons and stuff
<CrazyLemon> sej importaš že bookmarke
<matjaz> kolk pa maš addonov?
<CrazyLemon> mal :D
<matjaz> ja pol pa sploh ni prblema :D
<CrazyLemon> 9
<matjaz> https everywhere, privacy badger, ublock in to je to
<CrazyLemon> + lastpass, forget me, ghostery
<matjaz> kaj sta zadnja dva?
<CrazyLemon> +tweetdeck, speed dial 2, stravix
<matjaz> kaj sta zadnja dva?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz forget me zbriše trenutno obiskano stran ter vse kukije in ostale sledi :)
<CrazyLemon> ghostery je privacy addon
<CrazyLemon> blokira razne trackerje etc
<matjaz> sej to privacy badger dela
<lynxlynxlynx> jp
<CrazyLemon> matjaz a ti si zdaj na ff?
<matjaz> jest sem že skoz na FF
<matjaz> :)
<CrazyLemon> buu :)
<CrazyLemon> zdaj bom Å¡el na ff
<CrazyLemon> čez eno leto bo chrome dal vn 'nov' browser
<CrazyLemon> pa bo tist spet hitrejši kot ff
<CrazyLemon> pa bo potrebno spet switchat
<matjaz> stick with FF
<matjaz> fuck Google
<lynxlynxlynx> kako že mozilla reče speed dialu?
#ubuntu-si 2017-11-19
<jabuk1> M 1.2 > 2.km  J od TOPOLÅ ICE @19/11/2017 07:08:39  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.39+N,+15.03+E
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6557.74, low: 6508.86, high: 6690.00, bid: 6546.14, ask: 6557.64
<CrazyLemon> https://www.mimovrste.com/tipkovnice/logitech-tipkovnica-k400-plus-wireless-unifying-crna-slo-1040533
<jabuk1> Logitechtipkovnica K400 Plus Wireless, Unifying, črna, SLO| mimovrste=)
<jabuk1> Tipkovnica Logitech K400 Plus zagotavlja brezžični nadzor nad računalnikom ali prenosnikom in je idealna za upravljanje s ''kavča'' saj zaradi vgrajene 3,5 inčne sledilne ploščice ali touch pad-a ni potrebna dodatna miška.
<CrazyLemon> fcking black friday
<CrazyLemon> youtube na firefoxu is not great
<idioterna> oh no, what a surprise
<idioterna> kdo ze dela youtube?
<CrazyLemon> youtubers
<pitastrudl> why not CrazyLemon
<jabuk1> M 1.7 > 22.km SV od KARLOVCA (HRVAÅ KA) @19/11/2017 16:43:08  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.58+N,+15.82+E
<jabuk1> M 1.2 > 4.km SV od VINICE PRI ČRNOMLJU @19/11/2017 18:37:22  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.49+N,+15.28+E
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6743.99, low: 6531.00, high: 6745.34, bid: 6739.10, ask: 6743.99
<zdobbie> .btc usd
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v USD: last: 7962.00, low: 7675.00, high: 7962.20, bid: 7960.01, ask: 7962.00
<slax0r> buy buy buy?
<idioterna> a ni mal late zdej
<idioterna> zdej je bl sell sell
<slax0r> pff, pesimist
<slax0r> kupit, pa to the moon
<slax0r> jutri grem po kredit :P
<slax0r> j/k ofc
<slax0r> sem na krakenu za 20 centov zgresil buy pri 6320 \o/
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/Crazylemon64
<jabuk1> Crazylemon64 (Crazy Lemon) · GitHub
<jabuk1> Crazylemon64 has 24 repositories available. Follow their code on GitHub.
<CrazyLemon> stupid programmer with my nickname
<zdobbie> ma specificiraj se na 32-bit support
<CrazyLemon> any good headphones black friday deals?
<zdobbie> racist
<CrazyLemon> sorry..
<CrazyLemon> any good headphones african-american friday deals?
<zdobbie> well actually
<zdobbie> "Crusoe describes Friday as being a Native American, though very unlike the Indians of Brazil and Virginia."
<zdobbie> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Friday_(Robinson_Crusoe)
<jabuk1> Friday (Robinson Crusoe) - Wikipedia
<CrazyLemon> so.. no?
<andrej> LOL
<andrej> https://www.amazon.com/Bose-QuietComfort-Wireless-Headphones-Cancelling/dp/B01E3SNO1G/ =}
<jabuk1> Amazon.com: Bose QuietComfort 35 (Series I) Wireless Headphones, Noise Cancelling - Black: Home Audio & Theater
<jabuk1> Buy Bose QuietComfort 35 (Series I) Wireless Headphones, Noise Cancelling - Black: Bluetooth Headsets - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases
#ubuntu-si 2018-11-12
<slax0r> jutro
<idioterna> o
<napsy> lp
<metalcamp> o/
<napsy> lp
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<msev-> a kdo ve kjer je najboljši mobilni fon s fizično alfanumerično tipkovnico pa da ma dobr fotkič, da ni blackberry
<msev-> za bratranca k je ljubitelj "arhefonov" :D
<speed-> ka je 80 let star?
<msev-> ne 40
<idioterna> same thing
<idioterna> nad 39 je vse isto
<msev-> no a kdo pozna
<msev-> my google foo skills are weak
<msev-> vsi majo 2mp kamero
<msev-> za njega bi blo bolš da je vsaj 5-10mp
<idioterna> nea naj sere s tipkami
<msev-> že dva touchscreen telefona so mu dal pa še kr uporablja eno razpadlo staro nokio
<msev-> z 1.3mp fotkičam :D
<speed-> jah
<speed-> te pa naj
<speed-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- no such thing (except BB)
<sasa84> jou jou jou mušiz!
<sasa84> slax0r, drrugič te bom prosila za napotke glede gostiln :P
<idioterna> men so rekl da ce je velik italjanov parkiranih spredi je ok hrana
<msev-> mushi's? :D
<speed-> mamo kaj steam uporabnikov tukaj
<speed-> https://store.steampowered.com/app/970140/Reynard/
<linkdoggo> ^ Reynard on Steam ^
<speed-> dajte to wishlistt prosim
<speed-> malo delam reklamo kolegom :D
<zdobbie> UNSOLICITED ADVERTISEMENT
<zdobbie> BAN BAN BAN
<speed-> :p
<idioterna> zgleda precej 80s
<speed-> ja
<speed-> :)
<speed-> sta se pubeca trudila
<speed-> samo meni nekak ne sede
<speed-> tak spil, ali naj jima bo :D
<idioterna> ja sej enim je vsec to
<speed-> sem kupo pa se 10usd napitnine dal!
<speed-> :D
<idioterna> men je blo tut ko sm bil 5 let star :)
<speed-> ker sta na itch ali kje je ze gor
 * sasa84 je na steam
<sasa84> reviews ....
<sasa84> “I thought that nowdays games look more 3D.”
<sasa84> Dad
<sasa84> LOL
<sasa84> ooo zdobbie
<zdobbie> hoi
<slax0r> sasa84: kje?
<sasa84> am
<sasa84> martjanci?
<sasa84> nek na š al pa č
<sasa84> :P
<slax0r> carda
<slax0r> v martjancih ne vem kaj se je tam za gostiln
<slax0r> pametnega nic
<slax0r> spet odvisno kaj isces
<slax0r> v ms mas numero uno, kr ok, nona, dokaj dobra picerija, to je pa pocasi to
<slax0r> bunker v ms
<slax0r> sicer pivnica, samo majo tudi hrano, baje da kr dobro
<sasa84> v nono smo tud Å¡li
<slax0r> lahko kdaj kaj prej poves da bos v teh koncih pa gremo se na pir/kavo/sok
<CrazyLemon> torej.. no 3some? :/
<CrazyLemon> stan lee died ...no more marvel movies :/
<idioterna> i think we'll survive.
<slax0r> nope, sam 1some
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/lokalne-novice/primorje/v-kopru-dostopali-do-podatkov-o-podpornikih-zupanskih-kandidatov/471603
<linkdoggo> ^ V Kopru dostopali do podatkov o podpornikih županskih kandidatov? :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija https://tinyurl.com/ybyfqomo ^
<idioterna> :jezestana:
<sasa84> slax0r, nisem bila sama ... če bi bila sama, bi ti že rekla za kofe
<sasa84> :)
<CrazyLemon> and for 3some?
#ubuntu-si 2018-11-13
<slax0r> sup
<idioterna> 0
<slax0r> idioterna: pa zdaj?
<idioterna> sm psa pelu pa se zmenu za kosilo
<slax0r> a z psom?
<slax0r> ;0
<slax0r> ;)
<idioterna> s psom?
<idioterna> ne.
<idioterna> pes je samo zjutraj pa zvecer
<CrazyLemon> shared custody?
<speed-> lol
<napsy> lp
<zdobbie> disco dingo?
<CrazyLemon> yes?
<slax0r> no?
#ubuntu-si 2018-11-14
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<CrazyLemon> a je v .si kakšna spletna trgovina ki ima sonoff stuff?
<slax0r> https://i.imgur.com/X20kba7.gifv
<linkdoggo> ^ Imgur ^
<CrazyLemon> i did
<CrazyLemon> sami taki linki ki jim ne verjamem najbolj :D
<slax0r> nam bi pa verjel? awwww
<CrazyLemon> of course <3
<slax0r> <3
<sasa84> ooo kok sta kjut
<sasa84> <3
<slax0r> o sasa84 xoxo
<sasa84> xoxo slax0r
 * slax0r skoci sasa84 v narocje
<CrazyLemon> get a room!
<slax0r> you're in it!
<CrazyLemon> so..3some?
<upd> l
<upd> a se da dobit seznam datotek ki so tu notri https://www.raytek-direct.com/app/webroot/pdfs/cache/www.raytek-direct.com/raytek/fixed_ir_sensor/raycmltv3/manual/
<linkdoggo> ^ Index of /app/webroot/pdfs/cache/www.raytek-direct.com/raytek/fixed_ir_sensor/raycmltv3/manual https://tinyurl.com/ybz569km ^
<sasa84> ooo
 * sasa84 pocrklja slax0r v naročju
<sasa84> slax0r, a je tale CrazyLemon mal ljubosumen?
<slax0r> sasa84: kjer ni fausije je za vse zadost, al ne?
<idioterna> se strinjam
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> slax0r, a boš en lindor čokolatin?
<slax0r> sasa84: vedno
 * sasa84 da slax0r pest čokolatinov
<slax0r> thanks darling <3
<idioterna> mislm da bom fous
<idioterna> aha ne
<idioterna> ne bom, sm najdu se eno skatlo
<idioterna> carry on
<slax0r> thanks
 * slax0r shoves chocolates in his face
<upd_> DUMP
<CrazyLemon> who? what? why?
<zdobbie> btc
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<CrazyLemon> no?
<upd_> 5k now or never
<sasa84> https://www.dropbox.com/s/zprq6o0i8qj6jiz/Screenshot%20at%2021-32-52.png?dl=0
<sasa84> kok ma CrazyLemon lepo barvo
<sasa84> tako ciklam
<CrazyLemon> awww
<CrazyLemon> k cukr
<CrazyLemon> https://ai.googleblog.com/2018/11/night-sight-seeing-in-dark-on-pixel.html
<linkdoggo> ^ Google AI Blog: Night Sight: Seeing in the Dark on Pixel Phones https://tinyurl.com/yavvfjwh ^
#ubuntu-si 2018-11-15
<slax0r> jutro
<sasa84> jou jou
<CrazyLemon> hou hou
<sasa84> ooo CrazyLemon, moja mala ciklama
<sasa84> <3
<sasa84> slax0r, oglasi se, da vidmo farbo :P
<napsy> lp
<sasa84> oj napsy
<sasa84> napsy je turkizen
<napsy> caucasian
<msev-> oj sasa84 :D da vidm kašno barvo men da :D
<napsy> technically
<sasa84> msev-, rumen
<sasa84> zdobbie če se bo oglasu ...
<zdobbie> hm?
<sasa84> turkizen
<msev-> a piščanček sem :D
<msev-> bi me mela v svojih rokah haha :D
<sasa84> msev-, zdej si turkizen
<sasa84> pardon... ciklamen
<sasa84> ti ti ti ti ti ti moja rožica
<sasa84> (naprej ne znam)
<msev-> sasa84, ful fajn punco mam zj :D
<msev-> ful je verna to ti bo zihr všeč :D
<sasa84> me veseli msev-
<sasa84> mislm... a si krščen? drugač bo sranje :P
<sasa84> aja... ni nujno da je katoliš
<sasa84> evangel, muslimanka, judinja, hare krišna, šintoistka, spiritistka?
<msev-> katoliš je :)...nism krščen, sam ni panike rekla je da sm ji vseen kul, sam da nism antikrist :D
<speed-> mater, kje jih najdes
<msev-> ne ta je pa res uredu
<msev-> :D
<msev-> razn tega da je mal preveč "pridna" :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa pomeni ful verna? maša pred seksom pa spoved po ?
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fdcDN4LbYQ
<linkdoggo> ^ catholic girls - Frank Zappa - YouTube ^
<sasa84> kaj to pomen 'pridna'?
<idioterna> da sprejema tradicionalne spolne druzbene vloge
<sasa84> in ne verjame v teorijo spola?
<msev-> idioterna, tudi :)...ustno pravi da bo pol k bova začela...sam vrjetno jo bo treba počakat precej časa, ampak prav da ne spet pretirano :D
<sasa84> ustno pravi ... :D :D :D
<msev-> haha
<msev-> :D
<msev-> ne to drgač tut enači z običajnim sexom :D
<msev-> tko da morm tut na to čakat :D
<sasa84> msev-, sam morš pol čist stopit v to posvečeno vezo ... rokce pr mir pust, sam kolkr se umiješ
<sasa84> še za lulat je bočš tko, da se na školjko usedeš
<sasa84> satan čaka na vsako priložnnost, da bi te zapeljal
<sasa84> (vprašaj CrazyLemon)
<msev-> hahaha :D
<msev-> cmon' :)
<msev-> roke uporablja tut ona na men :D
<sasa84> :o
<msev-> shocking right :D
<sasa84> ljubi jezus noč in dan!
<msev-> neki druzga je Å¡e bl Å¡okantnga sam nemorm povedat haha :D
<slax0r> sasa84: oglasam se
<sasa84> zdej vidim... rumen si, če me pokličeš :P
<slax0r> kaj pa zdaj?
<sasa84> ciklamca
<sasa84> https://www.dropbox.com/s/3axitq4px475r4q/Screenshot%20at%2010-35-42.png?dl=0
<slax0r> ja pa iiii
<sasa84> mhm, res iiiii
<slax0r> https://ptpb.pw/kUm_.png
<slax0r> js mam pa zelen
<sasa84> oooo kjuuuut <3
<sasa84> folk, a kdo od vas uporablja albert launcher?
<speed-> msev- to ves
<speed-> da bos mogel cakat da jo ozenis
<speed-> drugace nebo nic
<speed-> :D
<msev-> ne je rekla da ne bom rabu čakat :D
<msev-> sam enkrat tko vmes k se mal zezava reče, če boš hotu me dobit boš mogu mi pokazat da bom za skoz s stabo hahah :D
<msev-> tko da tkt me je mal zaskrbel :D
<sasa84> uf
<sasa84> msev-, pa je ona že s kom ali ...?
<sasa84> Z*A*K*O*N*S*K*A  S*V*E*T*O*V*A*L*N*I*C*A  sasa84
<idioterna> js ti loh sam povem da so punkerce velik bl iskrene, pa cist isto dirty
<sasa84> hm... ne bi vedla
<sasa84> slax0r bi mogoče vedu, če je njegova nažigala punk ene 10+ let nazaj
<slax0r> lol..
<slax0r> verjetno ja
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimivosti/minister-za-kibernetsko-varnost-se-nikoli-nisem-uporabil-racunalnika/471867
<linkdoggo> ^ Minister za kibernetsko varnost: "Še nikoli nisem uporabil računalnika." :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija https://tinyurl.com/ybqdf4qs ^
<msev-> lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, on je varen
<sasa84> edina stvar je ta, da zgubi beležko
<speed-> evo tudi japonci niso vec ka so bli
<speed-> te pa se mi bunimo nad nasimi ministri...
<slax0r> a to ve morda kdo, za neko kodo ki bi kao naj prikazala vse izbrisane klice/smse?
<slax0r> al je to hoax?
<zdobbie> to je tko k tist, "see who's looking at your facebook profile"
<slax0r> so.. no one? :P
<CrazyLemon> hoax
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhTbzc-BqKs
<CrazyLemon> NOW
<linkdoggo> ^ Es'hail-2 Mission - YouTube ^
<idioterna> lih prov si reku da sm vidu takeoff
<CrazyLemon> vem..ker sm lih kliknu sekundo preden sm prilepu link :)
<CrazyLemon> "beautiful vacuum of space"
<idioterna> i can't even see it.
#ubuntu-si 2018-11-16
<sasa84> jou jou
<sasa84> kje je moj ciklam slax0r ?
<slax0r> sasa84: evo me evo me
<slax0r> tukaj! tukaj
 * slax0r maha z rokami kot nor
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> heeeeejjjj hoooouuuuu
<idioterna> o
<slax0r> o
<zdobbie> ooOOoOoooOoooOoooOoooOOOOoooOO
<CrazyLemon> ö
<zdobbie> Ü
<sasa84> jou jou jou moji ciklamni mucki
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> morm po tamauga
<idioterna> later
<sasa84> lejtr aligejtr!
#ubuntu-si 2018-11-17
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-frt3-2.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/46464895_944493909077071_4440417918257201152_o.jpg?_nc_cat=100&_nc_ht=scontent-frt3-2.xx&oh=3b22bc84f9cb992c8f6a30326e231b2c&oe=5C73A066
<slax0r> o
<sasa84> ooo moj ciklamni slax0r
<sasa84> xoxo
<slax0r> o moja zelena sasa84
<slax0r> <3
<sasa84> oooož
<sasa84> midva sva tok kjuuuut
#ubuntu-si 2018-11-18
<sasa84> jou jou jou my cyclamen friends!
<idioterna> o
<sasa84> ooo idioterna
<sasa84> kako smo?
<idioterna> joj
<dretnx> Tisti, ki ste na IT faksu ali pa ste bili, zanima me, kaj se glede Jave tam učite?
<sasa84> glavno mesto je džakarta
<dretnx> vem
<dretnx> sem imel geografijo 5 v osnovni Å¡oli
<dretnx> spring boot, javafx, ejb, JPA, hibernate, jboss ...  katere od teh tehnologij mogoče?
<CrazyLemon> dolga leta nazaj ni nič od tega bilo na FRIju
<dretnx> aha
<CrazyLemon> java je bila ampak kot programski jezik za pisanja raznih sortirnih algoritmov pa.. risanja smrekic :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak koliko sem nazadnje slišal so šli na python nato na FRIju.. tako da  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<dretnx> dr. Peer je rekel da je PHP mrtev jezik v primerjavi z Pythonom
<CrazyLemon> peter se moti :D
<CrazyLemon> dretnx a andrej krevl je Å¡e na FRIju?
<CrazyLemon> bil je asistent...ne vem če je še vedno
<dretnx> CrazyLemon:  jst sem bil na VSÅ  informatika v Velenju. Tam nas je imel Peer
<dretnx> pardon, VŠ (višja šola)
<CrazyLemon> ah :)
<dretnx> pri predmeti RPA
<sasa84> mijauuu
<sasa84> ooo CrazyLemon
 * CrazyLemon salutes sasa84 
<sasa84> o7
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, danes grem v vaše konce
<sasa84> prejšnja nedelja slax0r, danes ti ... da ne bo fovšije
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 no 3some? :/
<sasa84> kolega bo zraven
<CrazyLemon> "kolega".. mislim da si dovolj stara da je "partner" :P
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/heraldsunsport/status/1064089412349452288
<linkdoggo> ^ Herald Sun Sport on Twitter: "Terrifying!  A crash in the Formula 3 Macau Grand Prix has to be seen to be believed. Early reports suggest everyone inv https://tinyurl.com/y8jqc4d9 ^
<CrazyLemon> https://volitve.gov.si/lv2018/rezultati/obcina_koper.html
<linkdoggo> ^ Lokalne volitve 2018 https://tinyurl.com/ybe9bnl2 ^
<idioterna> 48 se vas je opogumilo? kudos!
<CrazyLemon> aye
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wzR_BVFsUU
<linkdoggo> ^ The Chemical Brothers - Free Yourself - YouTube ^
<CrazyLemon> the future
<CrazyLemon> am.. na laptopu imam razbit zaslon.. kako v windowsih sliko preklopim na drugi zaslon
#ubuntu-si 2019-11-11
<napsy> jutro
<sasa84> jou
 * sasa84 požgečka slax0r 
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> sasa84: a si u dravlah :)
<sasa84> ooo idioterna
<sasa84> yes yes, draule stajl
<idioterna> jsm tut
<idioterna> sam morm pocas domol.
<idioterna> no sej bom zdej mal vec tle i guess
<idioterna> tko da ksn drug dan loh pomahat pridem
<idioterna> ajde cau
<sasa84> a reeeees?
<sasa84> kje pa si?
<idioterna> kunaverjeva 9
<idioterna> sam sm ze luci pogasnu
<sasa84> sem mogla pogledat, kje to je :D
<sasa84> jaz sem zraven kluba 300
<idioterna> no, kdaj drugic
<idioterna> zdej sm ze pozn :)
<idioterna> cau
<sasa84> drugič ;)
<sasa84> idioterna, ti bi dala kr cifro pa bi poklicu in bi se zmenila
<idioterna> sasa84: kr na privat pejsti pa ti sms poslem
<idioterna> zdej sm ze dalec :)
<sasa84> vela
<sasa84> tok da maš
<idioterna> zdej se bom pa cel tedn hvalu da mi je ena na ircu dala cifro!
<sasa84> dobr, da je kratek dan :P
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa men kaj pa men?!
<idioterna> sasa84: sej je sele pondelk
<idioterna> se mi zdi
<idioterna> ja, racunalnik je reku, da je
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sej ti maš mojo cifro... k si me 1x s skrito klicu
<sasa84> a veš ...
<idioterna> a tak je
<idioterna> men na sreco se ni treba s skrito klicat
<sasa84> no vidš
<sasa84> ja,taka je moja izkušnja s crazyem :\
<sasa84> mucki, zdej pa grem pančkat
<sasa84> pridni bodte
<sasa84> nočka
<idioterna> cau
#ubuntu-si 2019-11-12
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> sase pa nikoli ne ujamem...
#ubuntu-si 2019-11-13
<napsy> jutro
<speed-> hai
<slax0r> sup
<speed-> o
<speed-> pa nic, sestanek cakam :D
<speed-> ti?
<slax0r> ma nekaj se buildam, potem grem pa tudi na meeting
<CrazyLemon> hm..upgrejdam plugin na wordpressu
<CrazyLemon> in boom.. ni več dostopna stran :/
<CrazyLemon> kako bi troubleshootal tole zadevo..glede na to da imam samo dostop do ftpja?
<slax0r> ini_set("log_errors", 1); ini_set("error_log", "/ftp/path/error.log");
<CrazyLemon> ne pove dosti error log
<CrazyLemon> AH01797: client denied by server configuration:
<CrazyLemon> 13-Nov-2019 12:19:04 UTC] PHP Parse error:  syntax error, unexpected '[' in /var/www/vhosts/ubuntu.si/httpdocs/wordpress/wp-content/plugins/responsive-lightbox/library/simplehtmldom/simple_html_dom.php on line 637
<CrazyLemon> pa je useful..nvm me
<CrazyLemon> lots of error logs
<speed-> kak ne pove zadosti :D
<speed-> se linijo ti pravi!
<speed-> kje gresis
<CrazyLemon> ne pove tisti zgoraj dosti..ker ni bil tapravi error log
<CrazyLemon> mislim je tapravi sam ni bil wordpressov :)
<CrazyLemon> 				$node_id = explode(' ', trim($node->attr['id']))[0];
<CrazyLemon> kaj je tukaj narobe?
<CrazyLemon> https://wordpress.org/support/topic/do-not-work-after-update-2/
<CrazyLemon> and we're back
<CrazyLemon> hvala na sodelovanju
<slax0r> bi rekel da prestara PHP verzija ki se ne podpira funcReturnsArray()[0]
<CrazyLemon> slax0r you are correct
<slax0r> lahk se to zeni moji poves da imam kdaj prav?
<idioterna> a se ne strinja?
<speed-> idioterna jo more vprasat :D
<jst> ubuntu
<jst> kje ste
#ubuntu-si 2019-11-14
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/GalacCuriosity/status/1194808274081796096
<CrazyLemon> https://i.imgur.com/COaDGBO.png  the new era for ubuntu.si has begun :D
<slax0r> kek
#ubuntu-si 2019-11-15
<CrazyLemon> https://local12.com/news/local/ohio-house-passes-bill-allowing-student-answers-to-be-scientifically-wrong-due-to-religion
<CrazyLemon> lol
<napsy> lp
<idioterna> o
